# The Official GM Challenge Draft Thread



## Yyzlin

Well, now that all the final GM choices and draft order issues were squared away, the draft is ready to start. Again, you can take several different approaches such as drafting for the present, future, around a superstar, or simply loading rosters with no weakness but no superstars either. Also, if the possibility does arise that you may miss a pick, PLEASE PM me with a ordered draft board of players that you would like to draft with your next pick. That way, if you are absent, I can simply pluck the highest player still available off that list, and draft him for you. Also, this draft is self-ran. I may not be around for every pick, so if you simply see the GM ahead of you in the order make a pick, then you can go ahead and make your pick as well. Just don't draft out of order. All such picks will be ignored. 

Here is the draft order again.

1. Captain Obvious
2. SpeedyThief
3. PauloCatarino
4. rawse
5. theo4002
6. Casual
7. kflo
8. SacKings384
9. MiamiHeat03
10. DaBigTicketKG21
11. Yao Mania
12. Yyzlin
13. spriggan9
14. PureScorer
15. 7M3
16. Pacers Fan
17. WhoDaBest23
18. c_dog
19. MingBling
20. texan
21. OG
22. Minstrel
23. bballlife
24. Filibuster
25. HippieHair33
26. DaUnbreakableKing
27. KeiranHalcyon
28. rebelsun
29. hobojoe
30. wadeshaqeddie


I will continue to update this first post with all the latest picks, so you don't neccessarily have to scroll through dozens of messages to see the latest. Also, if a mod could maybe sticky this, that'd be great too. And most of all, have fun.


*Draft Update*
1st Round
-------------
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
6. Yao Ming- Casual
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
20. Elton Brand- texan
21. Ben Wallace- OG
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibusterer
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie

2nd Round
--------------
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
37. Chris Bosh- Filibusterer
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
40. Corey Maggette- OG
41. Tony Parker- texan
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious

3rd Round
------------
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
66. TJ Ford- Casual
67. Nene Hilario- kflo
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
81. Antoine Walker- OG
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
84. Al Harrington- Filibusterer
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie

4th Round
-------------
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibusterer
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
101. Tim Thomas- texan
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
118. Shane Battier- PauloCatarino
119. Rasho Nesterovic- SpeedyThief
120. Mehmet Okur- Captain Obvious

5th Round
------------
121. Jamaal Tinsley- Captain Obvious
122. Mike Miller- SpeedyThief
123. Matt Harpring- PauloCatarino
124. Leandro Barbosa- rawse
125. Josh Howard- theo4002
126. Boris Diaw- Casual
127. Larry Hughes- kflo
128. Keith Van Horn- SacKings384
129. Michael Olowokandi- MiamiHeat03
130. Trent Hassell- DaBigTicketKG21
131. Joe Smith- Yao Mania
132. Brendon Haywood- Yyzlin
133. Etan Thomas- spriggan9
134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
135. Jiri Welsch- 7M3
136. Drew Gooden- Pacers Fan
137. Ronald Murray- WhoDaBest23
138. Gary Payton- c_dog
139. Gordan Giricek- MingBling
140. Gerald Wallace- texan
141. Devin Harris- OG
142. Bonzi Wells- Minstrel
143. Mark Blount- bballlife
144. Kelvin Cato- Filibusterer
145. Udonis Haslem- HippieHair33
146. Speedy Claxton- DaUnbreakableKing
147. Chris Andersen- KeiranHalcyon
148. Andris Biedrins- RebelSun
149. Brian Skinner- Hobojoe
150. Vlade Divac- wadeshaqeddie

6th Round
------------
151. Glenn Robinson- wadeshaqeddie
152. Al Jefferson- Hobojoe
153. Kris Humphries- RebelSun
154. Nick Collison- KeiranHalcyon
155. Hedo Turkoglu- DaUnbreakableKing
156. Jarvis Hayes- HippieHair33
157. Reggie Miller- Filibuster
158. Nenad Kristic- bballlife
159. Milos Vujanic- Minstrel
160. Jeff McInnis- OG
161. Nick Van Exel- texan
162. Antonio Davis- MingBling
163. Morris Peterson- c_dog
164. Raef Lafrentz- WhoDaBest23
165. Damon Jones- Pacers Fan
166. Dan Gadzuric- 7M3
167. Mike Sweetney- Pure Scorer
168. Grant Hill- spriggan9
169. Brian Cardinal- Yyzlin
170. Brian Grant- Yao Mania
171. Alonzo Mourning- DaBigTicketKG21
172. Jerry Stackhouse- MiamiHeat03
173. Nazr Mohammed- SacKings384
174. Rafer Alston- kflo
175. Troy Hudson- Casual
176. Lorenzen Wright- theo4002
177. Damon Stoudamire- rawse
178. Juwan Howard- PauloCatarino
179. Jameer Nelson- SpeedyThief
180. Voshon Lenard- Captain Obvious

7th Round
-------------
181. Jeff Foster- Captain Obvious
182. Karl Malone- SpeedyThief
183. Derek Fisher- PauloCatarino
184. John Salmons- rawse
185. Marcus Banks- theo4002
186. Clifford Robinson- Casual
187. Maurice Taylor- kflo
188. Ruben Patterson- SacKings384
189. Dikembe Mutombo- MiamiHeat03
190. Fred Jones- DaBigTicketKG21
191. Andres Nocioni- YaoMania
192. Antonio Daniels- Yyzlin
193. Adonal Foyle- spriggan9
194. Dajuan Wagner- Pure Scorer
195. Kyle Korver- 7M3
196. Tony Battie- Pacers Fan
197. Mike James- WhoDaBest23
198. Greg Ostertag- c_dog
199. Eduardo Najera- MingBling
200. Steven Hunter- texan
201. Robert Swift- OG
202. Toni Kukoc- Minstrel
203. Carlos Delfino- bballlife
204. Marco Jaric- Filibusterer
205. Earl Boykins- HippieHair33
206. Troy Bell- DaUnbreakableKing
207. Raul Lopez- KeiranHalycon
208. Delonte West- RebelSun
209. Keith Bogans- hobojoe
210. Chucky Atkins- wadeshaqeddie

8th Round
-------------
211. Aaron Mckie- wadeshaqeddie
212. Darrell Armstrong- hobojoe
213. Josh Smith- RebelSun
214. Bostjan Nachbar- KeiranHalcyon
215. Tyronn Lue- DaUnbreakableKing
216. Kareem Rush- HippieHair33
217. Eric Williams- Filibusterer
218. Zoran Planinic- bballlife
219. DeShawn Stevenson- Minstrel
220. Devean George- OG
221. Keon Clark- texan
222. Fred Hoiberg- MingBling
223. Derek Anderson- c_dog
224. J.R. Smith- WhoDaBest23
225. Bob Sura- PacersFan
226. Zarko Cabarkapa- 7M3
227. Maciej Lampe- Pure Scorer
228. Calvin Booth- spriggan
229. David West- Yyzlin
230. Rafeal Araujo- YaoMania
231. Jerome Williams- DaBigTicketKG21
232. Earl Watson- MiamiHeat03
233. Lindsey Hunter- SacKings384
234. Anfernee Hardaway- kflo
235. Jon Barry- Casual
236. Raja Bell- theo4002
237. Aleksandar Pavlovic- rawse
238. David Wesley- PauloCatarino
239. Kirk Snyder- SpeedyThief
240. Alvin Williams- Captain Obvious

9th Round
-------------
241. Corliss Williamson- Captain Obvious
242. Dale Davis- SpeedyThief
243. Chris Mihm- PauloCatarino
244. Marvin Ely- rawse
245. Marcus Fizer- theo4002
246. George Lynch- Casual
247. Eddie Griffin- kflo
248. Calbeart Cheaney- SacKings384
249. Reggie Evans- MiamiHeat03
250. Eddie House- DaBigTicketKG21
251. Maurice Williams- YaoMania
252. Jason Collins- Yyzlin
253. Eric Piatkowski- Spriggan
254. Danny Fortson- Pure Scorer
255. Steve Blake- 7M3
256. Rodney White- PacersFan
257. Dorell Wright- WhoDaBest23
258. Darius Songaila- c_dog
259. Charlie Ward- MingBling
260. Courtney Alexander- texan
261. Nikoloz Tskitishvili- OG
262. Aaron Williams- Minstrel
263. Tony Allen- bballlife
264. Robert Horry- Filibusterer
265. Derrick Coleman- HippieHair33
266. Mamadou N'diaye- DaUnbreakableKing
267. David Harrison- KeiranHalcyon
268. Kevin Martin- RebelSun
269. Antonio McDyess- hobojoe
270. Malik Rose- wadeshaqeddie

10th Round
----------------
271. Jake Voskuhl- wadeshaqeddie
272. Vitaly Potapenko- hobojoe
273. DJ MBenga- RebelSun
274. Austin Croshere- KeiranHalcyon
275. Shandon Anderson- DaUnbreakableKing
276. Shawn Bradley- HippieHair33
277. Kendrick Perkins- Filibusterer 
278. Joel Przybilla- bballlife
279. Bo Outlaw- Minstrel
280. Willie Green- OG
281. Elden Campbell- texan
282. Pat Garrity- MingBling
283. Vin Baker- c_dog
284. Jerome James-WhoDaBest23
285. Jason Collier- PacersFan
286. Qyntel Woods- 7M3
287. Marc Jackson- Pure Scorer
288. Kevin Ollie- Spriggan
289. Kendrick Brown- Yyzlin
290. Jason Kapano- YaoMania
291. Primoz Brezec-DaBigTicketKG21
292. Richie Frahm- MiamiHeat03
293. Casey Jacobsen- SacKings384
294. Loren Woods- kflo
295. Jared Jeffries- Casual
296. Luscious Harris- theo4002
297. Zaza Pachulia- rawse
298. Luke Walton- PauloCatarino
299. Walter McCarty- SpeedyThief
300. Stacey Augmon- Captain Obvious

11th Round
---------------
301. Ervin Johnson- Captain Obvious
302. Wesley Person- SpeedyThief
303. Jake Tsakalidis- PauloCatarino
304. DeSagana Diop- rawse
305. Avery Johnson- theo4002
306. Howard Eisley- Casual
307. Sasha Vujacic- kflo
308. Mark Madsen- SacKings384
309. Ryan Bowen- MiamiHeat03
310. Tony Delk- DaBigTicketKG21
311. Anderson Varejao- YaoMania
312. Erick Strickland- Yyzlin


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the first pick in the draft Captain Obvious selects:

*LeBron James* PG/SG 6'8 240


----------



## Yyzlin

Speedythief is now on the clock for pick #2.


----------



## speedythief

Sorry for making you wait, guys. I work through the day.

Anyways, the franchise player for speedythief's team, *The Roswell Rayguns*, will be...

Kevin Garnett


----------



## Yyzlin

PauloCatarino is now up for pick #3.


----------



## PauloCatarino

With the #3 pick, PauloCatarino chooses:

*Tim Duncan*


----------



## Yyzlin

rawse is now up for pick #4.


----------



## Yyzlin

In order to expedite the draft process, I'm asking that in the future, if you are within 5 spots of the current spot that is due, could you please PM me an ordered list of 6-7 players. That way, in the case you aren't there immediately for the spot, I can simply announce your highest listed player still available as your draft choice for you. Thanks.


----------



## Tersk

Whats the basis for your team - personal choice, best stats - how do we know who won or is it all just for fun..


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

"Members should select based on both current and career value. At the end of the draft, I will hold polls to determine team awards such as "Best Current Team", "Best Team for the Future", and others that I will think up as the moment arises."

From the first post on the original thread.


----------



## Tersk

oh ok, thanks - cmon rawse


----------



## The_Franchise

I suggest we PM whoever is on the clock.


----------



## GNG

Sorry, everyone. I've been unexpectedly without Internet access for the past day or so.

Anyway, no one's interested in that, so I'll just reluctantly take *Shaquille O'Neal*.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yeah, I have been PM'ing every person on the clock. Also, for those who I PM'ed to hand in their short ordered list of 3-4 players, please do so. That way, in the unexpected possibility that you aren't online, I can make the pick for you and make the draft run faster. 

theo4002, you are now on the clock for pick #5.


----------



## Tersk

With the 5th pick. Team Theo selects *Tracy McGrady*


----------



## Tersk

can i change my pick to Tmac, ive thought about it more now
and TMAC was my original pick then I edited it to Dirk


----------



## Spriggan

haha, changing your pick because everyone was wondering why you picked dirk over t-mac?

2 hours later no less?

that shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

IMO there should be a penalty but maybe Yyzlin will let it slip this time.
Thats why you are GM to choose carefully.

good luck Theo4002!


----------



## Yyzlin

Yeah, I will allow it. Just for future reference, you can change your pick up until when the next pick is made. However, even if the next pick isn't the player you want to change to, once that pick is made, you CANNOT change your pick. 

Casual is up for pick #6.


----------



## Burn

Ah, just like the real NBA draft.

"The Vancouver Grizzlies select Steve Francis..."

"I don't wanna play in Vancouver"

"The Vancouver Grizzlies were just playin, they were gonna pick Baron Davis originally anyway...with the 2nd pick they choose Baron Davis from UCLA"


----------



## Casual

I'll pick Yao Ming.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I'll pick Yao Ming.


:verysad: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :verysad: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :upset: :upset: :upset:


LOL

You could pick Wang with your first round draft pick.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :verysad: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :upset: :upset: :upset:


If he fell to your position, I'd have felt offended. Yao is too good to go at #11.


----------



## Yyzlin

kflo is now on the clock for pick #7.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> If he fell to your position, I'd have felt offended. Yao is too good to go at #11.


True dat, I knew he was gonna be gone anyway, but Yao's my man! He's made for my team!!

I'd pick Mengke Bateer or Ha Seung Jin before I pick Wang Zhizhi... (NOTE: THOSE ARE NOT MY PICKS!)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :verysad: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :upset: :upset: :upset:


my thoughts exactly. oh well, i guess there was no way he was dropping to 18 since you were gonna pick first anyway.

still lots of good players left though


----------



## kflo

i've been left with no other choice - 

kobe


----------



## hobojoe

SacKings384, you're up man.


----------



## Hibachi!

With the 8'th pick, team *SacKings384* selects Dirk Nowitzki










See the tongue... He's the next MJ! He is gonna DOMINATE next season...


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for pick #9.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

okay nowi know i will get a big vote by BigAmare so here it goes.

with the #9 pick, *MiamiHeat03* selects Amare Stoudemire



















he's the next Tim Duncan.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaBigTicketKG21 is now up for pick #10.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Ill draft Jermaine Oneal.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yao Mania is now on the clock for pick #11.

Due up
--------
12. Yyzlin
13. spriggan9
14. PureScorer


----------



## Yao Mania

Dangit JO was literally my next pick....

Oh well gotta go with the best PG in the league then - Jason Kidd


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Andrei Kirilenko with the 12th pick. He was the one who I was hoping would drop to me, and he did. He's already a top ten player in my eyes in the league, and at age 23, provides plenty of franchise value. An excellent pick on both ends. 

spriggan is now on the clock for pick #13.

Due Up
--------
14. PureScorer
15. 7M3
16. Pacers Fan


----------



## Spriggan

edit: nevermind. give me a min.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> um... is there like a list of all players taken so far?


First post. All updated picks can be found in the first post.


----------



## Spriggan

i guess i'll take ray allen. why the hell not.


----------



## c_dog

dang ak47 and ray allen were both picked.. dang it... i was planning on taking one of them

ray allen's a bit of a push this early, imo.. as good as he is and as much as i like him he's 29 already.. oh well, ignore the bitter bitter poster


----------



## Yyzlin

Pure Scorer is now on the clock for pick #14.

Due Up
--------
15. 7M3
16. Pacers Fan
17. WhoDaBest23

EDIT: Removed upon popular request.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Since this is almost the half point mark of the first round, I will go ahead and list some notable remaining undrafted players.


Please don't do that......


----------



## c_dog

oh man, you just listed some of the players that i was hoping others would forget. now the chance of them dropping to 18 is even slimmer.



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Please don't do that......


word


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Please don't do that......


Why?


----------



## Yyzlin

OK, I see the point now. It's probably more fulfilling to actually think of the players yourself, than simply looking over a list and picking the best. The list has now been removed.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Removed upon popular request.


thanx dude


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Why?


Ir ruins the chances of stealing some players.

Plus, this is supposed to be a GM draft, not a "Here's some players for you to pick" draft.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Why?


Because people have sleepers and surprises that people forget about and doesnt want someone listing them in a list.. but nice idea anyway


----------



## Pure Scorer

I'll take Peja Stojakovic.


----------



## Yyzlin

7M3 is now on the clock for pick #15.

Due Up
--------
16. Pacers Fan
17. WhoDaBest23
18. c_dog


----------



## 7M3

Comes down to three for me. Stephon, Baron, and 'Melo.

Steph's probably the most talented, but he's also the oldest and kind of a cancer, in that he can do absolutely nothing without the ball in his hands.

Baron's great, but he's 25, isn't going to get any better, and just isn't great enough to lead my team to a championship.

At 19, Melo will compete for the scoring title next year. He's also a very underrated passer. I'll gladly snatch him up to be my #1 option.

The pick's Melo, brotha.

And to all those that have a problem with me listing two yet unselected players... Go **** yourselves. Bam, *****.


----------



## Yyzlin

Haha, I love you 7M3.  


Pacers Fan is now on the clock for pick #16.

Due Up
--------
17. WhoDaBest23
18. c_dog
19. MingBling


----------



## Pacers Fan

EDIT: Let's just let these guys slip to me in round 2

Artest is the youngest, Artest wins.


----------



## Yyzlin

WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for pick #17.

Due Up
--------
18. c_dog
19. MingBling
20. texan


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> EDIT: Let's just let these guys slip to me in round 2
> 
> Artest is the youngest, Artest wins.


somehow i saw that coming, lol:sigh: 

well, i really can't think of any other "franchise players"... maybe i'm not looking hard enough.. and it's almost my pick already...:uhoh:


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> somehow i saw that coming, lol:sigh:
> 
> well, i really can't think of any other "franchise players"... maybe i'm not looking hard enough.. and it's almost my pick already...:uhoh:


Did your sleeper picks go already?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> somehow i saw that coming, lol:sigh:
> 
> well, i really can't think of any other "franchise players"... maybe i'm not looking hard enough.. and it's almost my pick already...:uhoh:


There are _tons_ of great scorers left maybe not franchise players, Artest certainly isn't, just do what I do, and go through each team asking yourself if their best player is worthy or not.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

With the 17th pick, I select *Allen Iverson*.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Did your sleeper picks go already?


yep..

sucks to be 18... now all i can get are middle-of-the-road players... not exactly stars nor exactly all that better than most starters...

edit: oops, my turn already??

i guess with the 18th pick.. i choose...

*Paul Pierce*










-a proven franchise player in the east. One of the best 2 OR 3 in the league who can light it up from the outside. Shooting percentage dropped off in recent years probably due to defense collapsing on him but he¡¦s still one of the best shooters. Leave him open and get punished. He¡¦s also had many heroic buzzer beaters throughout his career and a couple clutch shots in the playoffs. While fg% tends to drop off in playoffs, overall production improves, especially in terms of rebounding. Often overlooked on the defensive end and has arguably the best spin move in the league. Great, great offensive threat behind Kobe and T-Mac. In his prime at 26 turning 27 soon.

one of my favorite players behind Ray, and T-Mac.


----------



## Yyzlin

c_dog is now on the clock for pick #18.

Due Up
--------
19. MingBling
20. texan
21. OG


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> *Allen Iverson*.


finally he gets picked.......


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> c_dog is now on the clock for pick #18.
> 
> Due Up
> --------
> 19. MingBling
> 20. texan
> 21. OG


sorry, posted it before you did.. i picked paul pierce


----------



## Yyzlin

Ahh, allright. I see it. 

MingBling is now on the clock for pick #19.

Due Up
--------
20. texan
21. OG 
22. Minstrel


----------



## WhoDaBest23

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> finally he gets picked.......


Yeah I was quite surprised he didn't get picked yet. Iverson's a proven franchise player, that's for sure. I was thinking of taking Pierce for a little bit. Looks like he got taken right after me... :laugh:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I was quite surprised he didn't get picked yet. Iverson's a proven franchise player, that's for sure. I was thinking of taking Pierce for a little bit. Looks like he got taken right after me... :laugh:


well, i would have taken pp over iverson anyway.. if you picked pierce instead of iverson i wouldn't have picked him.. he's too old and his performance in the olympics kinda hurt my opinion of him


----------



## Yyzlin

BTW, I forgot to address this earlier, but it should come into play in the later rounds. Rookies for this season are NOT eligible for this draft. There is just too little to base what their possible performance might be.

Edit: I have since changed the ruling. Ignore the above statement.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> well, i would have taken pp over iverson anyway.. if you picked pierce instead of iverson i wouldn't have picked him.. he's too old and his performance in the olympics kinda hurt my opinion of him


Iverson's actually done pretty well in the Olympics IMO. Yeah he sucked today when it counted, but everyone else on the team sucked. He actually led them in points today with Duncan and he was pretty active everytime he was in.

But yeah, Iverson is getting up there in age and he's losing some of his speed, but I still gotta love the guy.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson's actually done pretty well in the Olympics IMO. Yeah he sucked today when it counted, but everyone else on the team sucked. He actually led them in points today with Duncan and he was pretty active everytime he was in.
> 
> But yeah, Iverson is getting up there in age and he's losing some of his speed, but I still gotta love the guy.


Well, AI with 17th is pretty good, but he's just not someone i want to build my franchise around. imo AI at 17 is quite the steal.. arguably some GM's would have picked him in the top 10... of course, then you have me, who look at his age and go "nah". i'm just glad paul pierce is still in his early prime, though i must admit i'm scared that i used my first pick on him since i dunno if he's a franchise player(in the east yeah, but is that good enough for me to win this thing?)


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> BTW, I forgot to address this earlier, but it should come into play in the later rounds. Rookies for this season are NOT eligible for this draft. There is just too little to base what their possible performance might be.


I don't agree with this, I think rookies should be allowed in the draft. These guys are in the league after all.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> BTW, I forgot to address this earlier, but it should come into play in the later rounds. Rookies for this season are NOT eligible for this draft. There is just too little to base what their possible performance might be.


Well wouldn't a poll for "Best Future Team" fall under this also? I think rookie projections should be part of this, Y. Drafting rookies adds to the risk and dynamic of the draft.

Does anyone really think that players such as Okafor, Gordon, Jackson, and Deng will not be solid NBA players?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> BTW, I forgot to address this earlier, but it should come into play in the later rounds. Rookies for this season are NOT eligible for this draft. There is just too little to base what their possible performance might be.


There's about 10 players off my list........


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Well wouldn't a poll for "Best Future Team" fall under this also? I think rookie projections should be part of this, Y. Drafting rookies adds to the risk and dynamic of the draft.
> 
> Does anyone really think that players such as Okafor, Gordon, Jackson, and Deng will not be solid NBA players?


I don't think Deng will be.



> BTW, I forgot to address this earlier, but it should come into play in the later rounds. Rookies for this season are NOT eligible for this draft. There is just too little to base what their possible performance might be.


Even though it kicks some off my list, I do agree here, as there isn't much to base on and people have a lot of different opinions on certain rookies.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> dang ak47 and ray allen were both picked.. dang it... i was planning on taking one of them
> 
> ray allen's a bit of a push this early, imo.. as good as he is and as much as i like him he's 29 already.. oh well, ignore the bitter bitter poster


yeah, i figured he was a push, but i have a reason for having picked him based on how i want my team to look like. and it's not because he's my favorite player. well, ok, that did come into play


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, AI with 17th is pretty good, but he's just not someone i want to build my franchise around. imo AI at 17 is quite the steal.. arguably some GM's would have picked him in the top 10... of course, then you have me, who look at his age and go "nah". i'm just glad paul pierce is still in his early prime, though i must admit i'm scared that i used my first pick on him since i dunno if he's a franchise player(in the east yeah, but is that good enough for me to win this thing?)


AI was my 2nd choice for number 16 if that means anything

so Yyzlin, rookies are out right? So I'll just go ahead and take them off?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I don't think Deng will be.


That is your opinion. I just wonder how much you've seen him play.



> Even though it kicks some off my list, I do agree here, as there isn't much to base on and people have a lot of different opinions on certain rookies.


Well, there are plenty of 2nd year players who didn't play much and don't have much to base on either (Ridnour, Banks, Collison, etc) that people disagree on.

I just think having the rookies would make it more exciting and more of a challenge, but that's just me.

My :twocents:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> That is your opinion. I just wonder how much you've seen him play.


I'm a Duke fan so I saw him play some during the regular season and a lot in the tourney.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> AI was my 2nd choice for number 16 if that means anything
> 
> so Yyzlin, rookies are out right? So I'll just go ahead and take them off?


lol, well, if it means anything i thought some of yao, ak47, ray, artest would be available at 18th... i knew some of them would be gone, but no, to my surprise they were all taken

i think some ppl definitely picked based on who their favorite player was(even me since pp was my favorite out of the rest of the players left) and not who was most valuable at that point.. which leaves some pretty good players for the GM's with late picks

heck, i thought lebron was taken too early.. i though for sure the top 5 would be kg, duncan, shaq, tmac, kobe... maybe with lebron on 4-8 but definitely didn't expect to see him picked first. could be just me though.


----------



## Yyzlin

Hmm, I have decided to recant the rookie rule. They ARE eligible now. After some thought, it does make sense to leave them in, as guys such as Milicic and others this year who still haven't proved much would be eligible, and they are both arguably in the same boat. It would leave evaluation much more in the air, but it would make the "Best Future Team" actually a valid category. So, ignore the previous statement. Rookies are ON.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, well, if it means anything i thought some of yao, ak47, ray, artest would be available at 18th... i knew some of them would be gone, but no, to my surprise they were all taken


MAYBE Artest, but you're insane if you thought Yao, AK, or Ray would make it to the 18th pick.

I think, and I'm trying to be objective here, either my pick of 'Melo at 15 (of course, right?  ) or Yao's grab of Kidd at 11 were the two best value picks so far. Carmelo, in two years, is a 30 PPG player, and Jason Kidd, if he can return healthy, pretty much gaurantee's his team a playoff spot.

EDIT: Amazing what a misplaced comma can do to a sentence.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Hmm, I have decided to recant the rookie rule. They ARE eligible now. After some thought, it does make sense to leave them in, as guys such as Milicic and others this year who still haven't proved much would be eligible, and they are both arguably in the same boat. It would leave evaluation much more in the air, but it would make the "Best Future Team" actually a valid category. So, ignore the previous statement. Rookies are ON.


Good man, Yyzlin!

:clap: :greatjob: :worship:


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Hmm, I have decided to recant the rookie rule. They ARE eligible now. After some thought, it does make sense to leave them in, as guys such as Milicic and others this year who still haven't proved much would be eligible, and they are both arguably in the same boat. It would leave evaluation much more in the air, but it would make the "Best Future Team" actually a valid category. So, ignore the previous statement. Rookies are ON.


:clap: Good decision, this will make the draft that much more exciting.


----------



## c_dog

how many players are we picking? are we picking 12 players each aka 12 rounds??? that would take forever...

if we're just picking starting 5 and maybe some bench players, i don't think many ppl are gonna be picking rookies anyway... especially since this year's draft is rather weak



> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> MAYBE Artest, but you're insane if you thought Yao, AK, or Ray would make it to the 18th pick.


Nah, AK and Ray were both possible 18th picks, Ray especially(and i'm a fan). Kirilenko is one of the best defenders in the league, but he's hardly a franchise player yet.. hence maybe if things were a little different he might have been available at 18. Thing is he's young and is only going to get better, which is why GM's would take that chance on him. And he already is a heck of a player as it is.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> how many players are we picking? are we picking 12 players each aka 12 rounds??? that would take forever...
> 
> if we're just picking starting 5 and maybe some bench players, i don't think many ppl are gonna be picking rookies anyway... especially since this year's draft is rather weak


My original estimate was 10 rounds, but that might be subject to change.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> My original estimate was 10 rounds, but that might be subject to change.


i c.. also, i was wondering if we were allowed to make trades? say maybe given your position you try and pick the most valuable player and end up with an uneven roster, are you allowed to pm other gm's and make trades? maybe restrict the trades so that it's always 1 for 1 or 2 for 2 or 3 for 3 so that each gm still ends up with the same number of players or something? that could get complicated though


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> i c.. also, i was wondering if we were allowed to make trades? say maybe given your position you try and pick the most valuable player and end up with an uneven roster, are you allowed to pm other gm's and make trades? maybe restrict the trades so that it's always 1 for 1 or 2 for 2 or 3 for 3 so that each gm still ends up with the same number of players or something? that could get complicated though


After all the drafting is done, I may certainly consider having a trading period where trades can be made, although they would have to be limited, as you said, to the same number of players being traded.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Comes down to three for me. Stephon, Baron, and 'Melo.
> 
> Steph's probably the most talented, but he's also the oldest and kind of a cancer, in that he can do absolutely nothing without the ball in his hands.


He can defend and do amusing commercials with Kevin Garnett.



> The pick's Melo, brotha.


Starbury has a superior nickname, too. I find your pick questionable at all levels. But I forgive you, you're just a Nets fan. 

If you see the Nets fan coming
Be careful of its teeth
You must grab him by his Marbury
And I'll tell you what to do:

Throw the Nets fan down the well
So my country can be free
You must grab him by his horns
Then we'll have a big party.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I find your pick questionable at all levels.


That's becuase you don't understand the reasoning behind it. 

I was looking to fill the role of a number one scoring option, not the role of overrated, mentally deficient, selfish... guy!

If I had been looking to fill that role, I would've just drafted you.


----------



## Yyzlin

Your odd fandom of Stephon Marbury scares me a bit.  That said, if you had to choose between 7M3 and Marbury, who would you pick?


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> That's becuase you don't understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> I was looking to fill the role of a number one scoring option, not the role of overrated, mentally deficient, selfish... guy!
> 
> If I had been looking to fill that role, I would've just drafted you.


i'm sorry, but that last line made me laugh.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> If you see the Nets fan coming
> Be careful of its teeth
> You must grab him by his Marbury
> And I'll tell you what to do:
> 
> Throw the Nets fan down the well
> So my country can be free
> You must grab him by his horns
> Then we'll have a big party.


LMAO.


----------



## The_Franchise

*With the 19th pick in the draft,*

The Bling's select the man, the myth, the legend... *Vince Carter*. I'm gonna be the most marketable team at the end of all this.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #20.

Due Up
----------
21. OG
22. Minstrel
23. bballlife


----------



## 7M3

Minstrel is going to do a liquid explosion in his pants if Stephon is still there when he picks.

Come on, texan or OG, take Marbury.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Minstrel is going to do a liquid explosion in his pants if Stephon is still there when he picks.
> 
> Come on, texan or OG, take Marbury.


Folks, it's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

I bet he's already sent speedythief a PM asking about a commercial opportunity.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> If I had been looking to fill that role, I would've just drafted you.


Well, I may be overrated, mentally deficient and selfish but I'm not...what was that fourth thing you called me?

Besides, you just spout the party line about Marbury because Jason Kidd physically abused you and told you to say it.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Your odd fandom of Stephon Marbury scares me a bit.


Yeah, my fandom is very odd...not agreeing with the superstitious crap that says a guy who's been a brilliant scorer and play-maker sucks because he hasn't put talent around himself to win. Someone has to be a leader and not a follower, I guess it'll have to be me 

You all can go back to reading bird signs and tea leaves to determine player value.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, my fandom is very odd...not agreeing with the superstitious crap that says a guy who's been a brilliant scorer and play-maker sucks because he hasn't put talent around himself to win. Someone has to be a leader and not a follower, I guess it'll have to be me
> 
> You all can go back to reading bird signs and tea leaves to determine player value.


Don't be silly, Minstrel. We all know that reading bird signs and tea leaves are THE only and best way to evaluate players. It's the tool of choice for all the GM's. In fact, I have a starter kit right here in my room. I better send one over your way, so you can catch up with the rest of civilization. Now, if I could just get your credit card number....you know, to pay for umm, shipping. Yeah....


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Don't be silly, Minstrel. We all know that reading bird signs and tea leaves are THE only and best way to evaluate players. It's the tool of choice for all the GM's. In fact, I have a starter kit right here in my room. I better send one over your way, so you can catch up with the rest of civilization. Now, if I could just get your credit card number....you know, to pay for umm, shipping. Yeah....


You know, this <i>would</i> explain Rafer Alston getting 29Mil/6yrs, Adonal Foyle getting 41/6, etc...


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Don't be silly, Minstrel. We all know that reading bird signs and tea leaves are THE only and best way to evaluate players. It's the tool of choice for all the GM's. In fact, I have a starter kit right here in my room. I better send one over your way, so you can catch up with the rest of civilization. Now, if I could just get your credit card number....you know, to pay for umm, shipping. Yeah....


Thanks Chris Mullin. Or is this the old Gary St. Jean version of the kit?


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Thanks Chris Mullin. Or is this the old Gary St. Jean version of the kit?


Well actually, it's an updated Gart St. Jean kit, with even better methods of accurately evaluating aging backup point guards and centers who score 3 PPG, allowing you to steal them at bargain prices!!! Get yours now!!!


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

But what you DON'T see in that 3 PPG is what we GMs like to call "intangibles". Isn't that right, Brian Cardinal?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Well actually, it's an updated Gart St. Jean kit, with even better methods of accurately evaluating aging backup point guards and centers who score 3 PPG, allowing you to steal them at bargain prices!!! Get yours now!!!


This also includes the icing on the cake for St. Jean's masterplan, signing Yao Ming in 2007!


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> But what you DON'T see in that 3 PPG is what we GMs like to call "intangibles". Isn't that right, Brian Cardinal?


Cardinal scored 9 PPG last year. 



> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> This also includes the icing on the cake for St. Jean's masterplan, signing Yao Ming in 2007!


Actually, it's Mullin, but close enough.

Allright, that about fills my post nitpicking needs for the day.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> But what you DON'T see in a 9 PPG player is what we GMs like to call "intangibles". Isn't that right, Brian Cardinal?


There, I fixed it. Now shut up.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> There, I fixed it. How shut up.


It's "now".


----------



## texan

With the 20th Pick texan selects Elton Brand


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> It's "now".


I FIXED IT. NOW SHUT UP.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> With the 20th Pick texan selects Elton Brand


Nice pick.

On a side note, maybe should we have this thing on AIM a few days at a certain time to speed it up a bit. Those without AIM can send in a list.


----------



## Yyzlin

OG is now on the clock for pick #21.

Due Up
---------
22. Minstrel
23. bballlife
24. Filibuster


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice pick.
> 
> On a side note, maybe should we have this thing on AIM a few days at a certain time to speed it up a bit. Those without AIM can send in a list.


Hundred and two year olds use AIM?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> Hundred and two year olds use AIM?


Devils never age.........


----------



## OG

I'll take *Ben Wallace* with the 21st pick


----------



## Minstrel

With the *22nd pick*, the Minstrels take...

_Stephon Marbury_.

Rather anti-climactic.

Hey, he was the highest player left on my list, by far. Even a fair amount of players after Marbury on my list were gone. Whatcha gonna do? Now leave me and Marbury be.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> With the *22nd pick*, the Minstrels take...
> 
> _Stephon Marbury_.
> 
> Rather anti-climactic.
> 
> Hey, he was the highest player left on my list, by far. Even a fair amount of players after Marbury on my list were gone. Whatcha gonna do? Now leave me and Marbury be.


Woah? Minstrel picking Marbury? What the odds of that


----------



## Yyzlin

bballlife is now on the clock for pick #23

Due Up
----------
24. Filibuster
25. HippieHair23
26. DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## c_dog

I must say these are some pretty good picks... I guess there are still plenty of impact players left.. Ben Wallace with a pick in the 20's is very nice.


----------



## HippieHair33

my pick is comin up....gotta start researching...


----------



## HippieHair33

i kno who i want, just gotta wait for filibuster now...


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> i kno who i want, just gotta wait for filibuster now...


me? isn't bballlife up?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Yes, he is.


----------



## HippieHair33

srry my bad


----------



## c_dog

hmm, attendance is VERY important for this thread... it was pretty smooth 2 days ago but now it's bad to snail-like pace.....


----------



## Yao Mania

it's just a couple of ppl who take awhile
but most of us are pretty active. I think the 9-11 picks were made within a minute or so.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> it's just a couple of ppl who take awhile
> but most of us are pretty active. I think the 9-11 picks were made within a minute or so.


Yeah true, it is just a couple of people. C'mon guys, let's get this thing rolling!


----------



## Hibachi!

If this is ten rounds... This could last months... I agree with that one guy, we should have some sort of aim thing...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> If this is ten rounds... This could last months... I agree with that one guy, we should have some sort of aim thing...


that's not a bad idea.. but does everybody use AIM?

and one problem is that ppl will have to pick a player off the top of their head... instead of getting time to think and plan

i suppose it's better than waiting a whole day for one person to make a pick though.....

come on guys...

i thought ppl who are due to draft are suppose send a list of 5 or so players that they want to draft in order to yyzlin... ? if ppl had done that we wouldn't be waitng a whole day for one person to make a pick...


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> that's not a bad idea.. but does everybody use AIM?
> 
> and one problem is that ppl will have to pick a player off the top of their head... instead of getting time to think and plan
> 
> i suppose it's better than waiting a whole day for one person to make a pick though.....
> 
> come on guys...
> 
> i thought ppl who are due to draft are suppose send a list of 5 or so players that they want to draft in order to yyzlin... ? if ppl had done that we wouldn't be waitng a whole day for one person to make a pick...


People should already have a pretty good idea of who they want or what positions they need to fill. AIM would speed this up exponentially, but it might lead to us getting impatient and trying to skip people that take too long. This draft needs to go a bit faster, but I don't think there is any sense of urgency right now.


----------



## Yyzlin

The thing with doing a draft on AIM is it would be nearly impossible to find a time that would coincide with the plans of all 30 people, especially with all the different time zones. 

Thing is, this draft would move quicker if people simply PM'ed me the number of spots till your pick +1. That's it. It's not a difficult task, and yet, only two people have done that so far.

BTW, I checked and bballlife hasn't been on the board in three days. If he doesn't respond by tomorrow, I will put in a new GM to take his spot.


----------



## bballlife

1 sec, didnt know I was selected.


----------



## bballlife

tough pick.

I will take Baron Davis with the 23rd pick.


----------



## Kaas

With the 24th pick, Team Filibusterer takes...

Dwayne Wade


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> With the 24th pick, Team Filibusterer takes...
> 
> Dwayne Wade


NICE, real nice.. honestly i was kinda hoping he'd slip to the 2nd round. very nice pick.

I hope we get to the 2nd round by tomorrow.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> With the 24th pick, Team Filibusterer takes...
> 
> Dwayne Wade


I wanted him too, almost picked him, but how could I pass Ben Wallace at 21.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> NICE, real nice.. honestly i was kinda hoping he'd slip to the 2nd round. very nice pick.


he wouldnt of with me picking last in the first round....that wuld of been a guarenteed selection by me


----------



## Yyzlin

HippieHair33 is now on the clock for pick #25

Due Up
--------
26. DaUnbreakableKing
27. KeiranHalycon
28. rebelsun


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> he wouldnt of with me picking last in the first round....that wuld of been a guarenteed selection by me


well, you've always got to be optimistic:yes: you're talking to someone who was hoping kirilenko would drop to 18th.


----------



## Yao Mania

Oh man we're still in the first round??


----------



## HippieHair33

i wanted wade....

i guess ill have to settle for franchise though.

so with the 25th pick in the draft i select Steve Francis


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #25

Due Up
--------
27. KeiranHalycon
28. rebelsun
29. hobojoe


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #25
> 
> Due Up
> --------
> 27. KeiranHalycon
> 28. rebelsun
> 29. hobojoe


With the 26th pick cause HippieHair33 selected Francis with the 25th. 

With my pick I select Zach Randolph.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

With the 27th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Forward LAMAR ODOM.


----------



## Yyzlin

rebelsun is now on the clock for pick #28.

Due Up
--------
29. hobojoe
30 & 31. wadeshaqeddie
32. hobojoe


----------



## rebelsun

With the 28th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select...

PF Pau Gasol


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 28th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select...
> 
> PF Pau Gasol


niceeee pick :clap:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 28th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select...
> 
> PF Pau Gasol


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! There goes my 2nd rounder TT______TT

shoulda picked him instead of paul pierce....

of all the pf's why *MY* gasol? why???


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! There goes my 2nd rounder TT______TT
> 
> shoulda picked him instead of paul pierce....
> 
> of all the pf's why *MY* gasol? why???


 

I would've taken him many spots higher. I was hoping he would fall to me.

:gopray:


----------



## c_dog

well, he's really underrated in this board.. i mean, there was this other thread about the young pf's and he came in last.....

i just thought paul pierce was much more valuable at 18th..... i picked the most valuable player, imo, at that point


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> With the 27th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Forward LAMAR ODOM.


I was hoping he'd last til my second pick, I know it was asking a lot, but oh well.. nice pick.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 28th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select...
> 
> PF Pau Gasol


Excellent pick, but no way could I pass up Odom.


----------



## Yyzlin

hobojoe is now on the clock for pick #29.

Due Up
--------
30 & 31. wadeshaqeddie
32. hobojoe
33. rebelsun


----------



## hobojoe

With the 29th pick, team hobojoe selects *Michael Redd*.


----------



## reHEATed

With the 30th pick in the draft, WSE selects Shawn Marion











With the 31st pick in the draft, WSE selects 

Kenyon Martin


----------



## Yyzlin

hobojoe is now on the clock for pick #32

Due Up
---------
33. RebelSun
33. Keiran Halycon
34. DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Nice picks by both of you--I'd totally forgotten about Redd, and Marion/Martin is one hell of an athletic combo.

Great job!

And we're through the first round, woohoo!


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Nice picks by both of you--I'd totally forgotten about Redd, and Marion/Martin is one hell of an athletic combo.
> 
> Great job!
> 
> And we're through the first round, woohoo!


Yeah, it took a whole week, but we got through it. Great picks all around, guys. 

Redd is an interesting pick, and probably one many people were sleeping on. Great offensive shooting guard that was likely the best shooting guard left at that point.

The Marion/Martin combo would definitely be a force. Combined with a good distributing point guard, that would be one hell of a trio.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Nice picks by both of you--I'd totally forgotten about Redd, and Marion/Martin is one hell of an athletic combo.
> 
> Great job!
> 
> And we're through the first round, woohoo!


Agreed. I think every pick has been a solid one so far. We got some GMs out there. :yes:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> With the 29th pick, team hobojoe selects *Michael Redd*.


NICE pick...

There goes another player who I thought would be availabe in the 2nd round...

Hmm, i must not be thinking hard enough.. there must be some decent players out there still.. it's only the 2nd round......


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

I wouldn't say I slept on Redd, because Odom would've been my first choice anyways. *Shrug*

But yeah, I don't think I could fault any picks so far. Question, yes, but not fault them.

The top ten are nearly flawless, though I'd have taken Jermaine over Amare. 11-20 were also very solid picks, what with Kidd, Kirilenko, Brand, Allen, etc being taken there--nice choices, all. I think that Gasol at 28 might be the steal of the first round, depending on who else RebelSun picks.


----------



## Minstrel

Pau Gasol and Michael Redd were two of my most-wanted players at my second-round pick.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> I wouldn't say I slept on Redd, because Odom would've been my first choice anyways. *Shrug*
> 
> But yeah, I don't think I could fault any picks so far. Question, yes, but not fault them.
> 
> The top ten are nearly flawless, though I'd have taken Jermaine over Amare. 11-20 were also very solid picks, what with Kidd, Kirilenko, Brand, Allen, etc being taken there--nice choices, all. I think that Gasol at 28 might be the steal of the first round, depending on who else RebelSun picks.


I think Odom was a very good pick there. I would've taken him before Redd also.


----------



## hobojoe

With the 32nd pick, team hobojoe selects *Mike Bibby*


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> I wouldn't say I slept on Redd, because Odom would've been my first choice anyways. *Shrug*
> 
> But yeah, I don't think I could fault any picks so far. Question, yes, but not fault them.


I was actually hoping to land Odom with that pick, I would've preferred him over Redd too.


----------



## Yyzlin

RebelSun is now on the clock for pick #33

Due Up
---------
34. Keiran Halycon
35. DaUnbreakableKing
36. HippieHair33


----------



## Yyzlin

Man. I was desperately hoping for Bibby to somehow drop to my spot in the second round. Guess that didn't happen.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Pau Gasol and Michael Redd were two of my most-wanted players at my second-round pick.


Hey, same here.. I had them as my 2nd rounders... but ppl took them in the late first round...

maybe that means there are some should-have-been-first rounders left... gotta think


----------



## Tersk

dayum, i wanted bibby


----------



## rebelsun

With the 33rd overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select...

G/F Joe Johnson


----------



## Yyzlin

Wow, Joe Johnson. Interesting pick. I definitely didn't see it coming so soon. 

KeiranHalycon is now on the clock for pick #34

Due Up
---------
35. DaUnbreakableKing
36. HippieHair33
37. Filibuster

EDIT: Minstrel, check your PM's.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 33rd overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select...
> 
> G/F Joe Johnson


I guess you're trying to build a young core there right? that would explain why you're picking him so soon..

weird.. your first pick was kinda a steal.. but you're 2nd pick was kinda a reach.. that kinda evens it out i guess..

but i guess you didn't want to risk taking him with the 3rd


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Wow, Joe Johnson. Interesting pick. I definitely didn't see it coming so soon.


That was a very tough pick to make. 

I thought about picking a C here, but realized that it would be a long time before I picked again. I needed to get a perimeter guy here and JJ was the best one I came up w/ in terms of talent, size, versatility, age, and potential.

I'm just trying to get the very most out my pick. While JJ is more of a risk, he has very good upside. You gotta stretch a little w/o having a LeBron or Duncan. :grinning:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Tough call here for me too. I'm going to end up picking the player I hoped would fall to me--if I don't take him now, he probably won't be around next time I'm up, and I'm not going to take that risk. There are some great picks left here, but I don't think they'd fit into my team plan all that well. I'm going to build this team around my two first picks, and I think I can do a decent job of it.



So, without further ado: 

With the 34thpick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Guard/Forward JAMES POSEY.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> With the 34thpick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Guard/Forward JAMES POSEY.


AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! @[email protected];; All these players who I thought would be available.. all these players I thought that would fit in my system.. gone...

I guess everybody wants the same kind of players. Posey is the kinda of Lock down defender that can also carry the offensive load when needed. He's just a level below Artest, but he is very efficient.

Nice pick... *heartbroken*


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Tough call here for me too. I'm going to end up picking the player I hoped would fall to me--if I don't take him now, he probably won't be around next time I'm up, and I'm not going to take that risk. There are some great picks left here, but I don't think they'd fit into my team plan all that well. I'm going to build this team around my two first picks, and I think I can do a decent job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, without further ado:
> 
> With the 34thpick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Guard/Forward JAMES POSEY.


I think that's a very solid pick, KH.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Thanks. Besides being just a slight level below Artest, did you know he was 4th in the league in adjusted FG% last year? True fact.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! @[email protected];; All these players who I thought would be available.. all these players I thought that would fit in my system.. gone...
> 
> I guess everybody wants the same kind of players. Posey is the kinda of Lock down defender that can also carry the offensive load when needed. He's just a level below Artest, but he is very efficient.
> 
> Nice pick... *heartbroken*


man, I was hoping posey would slip to the 5th round to be my backup for Artest, I guess I really undervalued him.


----------



## Pure Scorer

i was hoping to snatch posey with my 3rd or 4th rounder... didn't expect him to go so high.. i dont know if i'd take him that high, but still a pretty good pick.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

The FIFTH round?

No way, man--that'd make him the 136th pick. He's better than that.

Hell, there's no telling who's gonna be left in the fifth round.

Maybe if we were doing this with half as many participants, it would've been better... Picks closer together, and it'd move faster.

Just a thought the next time someone runs something like this.


----------



## c_dog

or maybe just make sure everybody who participates are active...


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> The FIFTH round?


Yea, I was hoping everyone would forget about him, when you think of Memphis, you think of Pau Gasol, then (on my list so I won't say, and then Posey if not Battier 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> or maybe just make sure everybody who participates are active...


I have a suggestion for Yyzlin, if you don't pick within 24 hours, just give them some crappy player like Jake Tsakilidas or Cezery Trybankski. That'd bring out who really cares and who doesn't. I mean, we're only just NOW in round 2, I want this thing to go the full 10 rounds if not 12.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #34

Due Up
---------
36. HippieHair33
37. Filibuster
38. bballlife


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a suggestion for Yyzlin, if you don't pick within 24 hours, just give them some crappy player like Jake Tsakilidas or Cezery Trybankski. That'd bring out who really cares and who doesn't. I mean, we're only just NOW in round 2, I want this thing to go the full 10 rounds if not 12.


Yeah. I mean, I held an open invitation for applications for spots, but I only had about 34, and probably 2-3 of those 5 only had 50-100 posts. So, I don't have much to go with. It's understandable though. People have work and stuff, and sometimes they can't get to a computer until the night.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

We should just select for them. Find out what team he likes from his profile or player and select the player for him. Thats how it should work or this wont be over.


----------



## Casual

I keep waiting for somebody to take the player I want. I know it's going to happen, but I'm still hoping.


----------



## Tersk

I cant wait for my pick..


----------



## Yao Mania

DaUnbreakableKing is usually always on at this time... dunno why he ain't here today


----------



## OG

C'mon people hurry up! I want my 2nd pick!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sorry guys. I was at work... 

With my pick I select Brad Miller.


----------



## Tersk

DAMN I thought hed slip to me


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Sorry guys. I was at work...
> 
> With my pick I select Brad Miller.


Ahhh, about time. I was wondering why nobody took him in the first round?  I had a hard time choosing him and paul pierce..... He's a big man who can do everything, yes, everything that includes shooting and PASSING.


----------



## Yyzlin

HippeHair selects Emaka Okafor with the 36th pick. (He PM'ed me)

Filibuster is now on the clock for pick #37

Due Up
---------
38. bballlife
39. Minstrel
40. OG


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> HippeHair selects Emaka Okafor with the 35th pick. (He PM'ed me)


SMART. In both the pick and choosing to PM to speed up the process.:yes: Way to go.


----------



## Kaas

I wanted to pick Brad Miller :upset: 

With the 37th pick, Team Filibusterer selects...

Chris Bosh


----------



## rebelsun

Great picks in Miller, Okafor, and Bosh.


----------



## Yao Mania

Holy ****, Filibuster has Wade and Bosh!! I guess we have a winner for team of the future already...


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Holy ****, Filibuster has Wade and Bosh!! I guess we have a winner for team of the future already...


I'm not so sure about that. If Captain Obvious(LeBron James) or Casual(Yao Ming) pick up another good young player they could easily compete with Filibuster for team of the future.


----------



## Yyzlin

bballlife selects Richard Hamilton with the 38th pick. (He PM'ed me)

Minstrel selects Chris Webber with the 39th pick. (Ditto)

OG is now on the clock for pick #40.

Due Up
---------
41. texan
42. MingBling
43. c_dog


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> bballlife selects Richard Hamilton with the 38th pick. (He PM'ed me)
> 
> Minstrel selects Chris Webber with the 39th pick. (Ditto)


Chris Webber was a steal, Rip was a very very solid pick.


----------



## Tersk

This threads 200th reply,

C'mon OG


----------



## OG

with the 40th pick, i take.... Corey Maggette


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> with the 40th pick, i take.... Corey Maggette



really nice pick...i exoected him to go much earlier


----------



## cpawfan

Interesting Pairs so far

Marion & Martin - pure 3 and pure 4
Leading the vote for Best Dunking Team

Redd & Bibby - pure 2 and pure 1
Great Backcourt. Can play up tempo and break zones

Gasol & Joe Johnson - 4/5 and 2/3
Nice versatility. Needs some defense eventually

Odom & Posey - 3/4/2/1 and 3/2
Even more versatility. Nice start and can go any direction with the next pick

Zach & Brad Miller - pure 4 and 5 with a little 4
Nice Inside punch and would love to see that High Low game. Only question on defense will be if Brad will be able to make up enough for Zach.

Francis & Okafor - 2/1 and pure 4
We have a gambler. Unlike many here, I am not a huge Okafor fan (I like him, but I don't expect him to be an All-Star), but on a guard first team like this his rebounding and defense will be huge

Wade & Bosh - 1/2 and 4/5
Nice young tandem and some versatility. Will be able to take the best player available regardless of position

Baron & Rip - pure 1 and pure 2
Great Backcourt and possibly better than the Redd & Bibby pairing. Need some bigs that can defend and run

Marbury & C Webb - 1 and 4
I'll go with if you can't say anything nice...
Actually, it could work depending on the other picks. Need to pick players that don't think they are stars and are willing to fill rolls. How often is your 4 a better passer than your 1?

And I'll add the latest
Ben Wallace & Maggette - 5/4 and 3/2
Wins the best body award. Need a point guard that likes to share.


----------



## Tersk

nice pick - I was thinking of drafting a Center and then getting Corey Maggette, that dude is mad. Awesome O and nice D


----------



## Pacers Fan

Due Up
---------
41. texan
42. MingBling
43. c_dog


----------



## Tersk

Ive got a few picks up my sleeve, i hope no-one picks them between now and pick #55


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #41.

Due Up
---------
42. MingBling
43. c_dog
44. WhoDaBest23


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So how many rounds we gonna have??


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> So how many rounds we gonna have??


10 rounds. People send your list to Yyzlin when your pick is close - please!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> 10 rounds. People send your list to Yyzlin when your pick is close - please!


Thats a lot.  

Thank you.


----------



## Tersk

Yyzlin - could we move the waiting period to 12 hours that way they suffer the consequences if they dont pick or send you a list. How many lists have you got?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Yyzlin - could we move the waiting period to 12 hours that way they suffer the consequences if they dont pick or send you a list. How many lists have you got?


No, some people aren't on within 12 hours, I mean, I have school now, that takes up 7 hours from 8-3, HW, and then I have to sleep at nights.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, some people aren't on within 12 hours, I mean, I have school now, that takes up 7 hours from 8-3, HW, and then I have to sleep at nights.


If you know you will not be available for an extended amount of time, send in a ****ing list!


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> If you know you will not be available for an extended amount of time, send in a ****ing list!


And I have been. How am I supposed to know if a sudden outbreak of picks are taken and it's suddenly my pick but I haven't sent in a list because it was 15 picks to mine the last time I'd checked. So I'm not on the computer for 12 hours, and I'm skipped or get a **** player. All this is hypothetical as I have a list of 65 targeted players, so I'm ready.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> All this is hypothetical as I have a list of 65 targeted players, so I'm ready.


65? O_O;; someone's been doing research.

i think i'll just use the "pick best player available" technique. much easier than making a list of players, most of whom will be gone by the time it's your turn, probably.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> And I have been. How am I supposed to know if a sudden outbreak of picks are taken and it's suddenly my pick but I haven't sent in a list because it was 15 picks to mine the last time I'd checked. So I'm not on the computer for 12 hours, and I'm skipped or get a **** player. All this is hypothetical as I have a list of 65 targeted players, so I'm ready.


It's four picks to your's.


----------



## 7M3

This texan guy is ****ing pissing me off.


----------



## rebelsun

At this rate, it'll only take 8 weeks to do 12 rounds. :dead:


----------



## texan

tony parker


----------



## Tersk

THANK YOU!!!! (for finally picking)

Due Up
---------
42. MingBling
43. c_dog
44. WhoDaBest23


----------



## c_dog

well, MingBling still has to go first...... don't think he's online right now.


----------



## Yyzlin

MingBling selects Jamaal Magloire with the 42nd pick.

c_dog is now on the clock for pick #43. 

Due Up
---------
44. WhoDaBest23
45. Pacers Fan
46. 7M3


----------



## Tersk

Dammit - I wanted Magloire


----------



## Yao Mania

Is Ming Bling marketing his team to Toronto?


----------



## Yyzlin

Definitely quite the coincidence. Both MingBling and c_dog had sent me a list with Jamaal Magloire as their first choice for their second round pick. c_dog didn't give me a backup option, so he needs to make a pick here.


----------



## Tersk

Nice to see people making lists. Yyzlin - If a person consistently takes too long to post their player - would you think of switching them with another postr


----------



## Tersk

Yyzlin - have you sent c_dog a PM


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Nice to see people making lists. Yyzlin - If a person consistently takes too long to post their player - would you think of switching them with another postr


As long as they keep any wait under a day's length, then they will be able to keep their spot. This board is definitely not the only thing in life, and many other people have different priorities in life. Just send me your lists, people, when you get within 3-4 spots of your pick!!!


----------



## Tersk

But if they are always like delaying the game - why not? You picked people who u thought would run this game fast and maybe u made a mistake with a few - why not switch them


----------



## 7M3

c_dog's on the board, but he isn't posting.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> But if they are always like delaying the game - why not? You picked people who u thought would run this game fast and maybe u made a mistake with a few - why not switch them


I don't really think a day's wait is that major. I never meant this to be an event where it would be finished in like, a few days. I honestly believe this would encompass the whole basketball offseason. It's just a fun leisurely event, and gives a bunch of us BBB.net members a chance to be a GM for once.


----------



## Yyzlin

BTW, c_dog is in the process of replying.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I don't really think a day's wait is that major. I never meant this to be an event where it would be finished in like, a few days. I honestly believe this would encompass the whole basketball offseason. It's just a fun leisurely event, and gives a bunch of us BBB.net members a chance to be a GM for once.


Lol, im getting to excited, pour some cold water over me and i'll shut up


----------



## texan

Some of you guys really needa chill out. I made my pick within 12 hours which is the standard time alotted. I have a life and I don't spend all of it on this board. It definitley is not my problem if you expect me to post within an hour because you have nothing else to do in your life except post on this message.


BTW I'm sorry I didn't make a list but it is kinda hard to find time for that when I have so much homework from school( I hardly find time to post on this board anymore) and so many extracurricular activities as well.


----------



## Tersk

Its just the weekend - I havnt got much to do but when its school I arent as annoying. My bad ( I do have a life, cept not this weekend)


----------



## c_dog

AHHHHHHHHHHH. Shoot, that was also my pick.. i even PM'ed yyzlin about it... I was afraid he's pick Magloire... dammit...

Alright.. i guess i'll have to pick someone else......

with the 43rd pick I select...

*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

Edit: yeah, took me a while.. it's a very tough decision.. with only 2 ppl left i didn't think magloire would be picked... i was stomped but i've came up with someone else..

*always have a backup ready ppl, even when there's only 2 ppl ahead of you*


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> But if they are always like delaying the game - why not? You picked people who u thought would run this game fast and maybe u made a mistake with a few - why not switch them


I think when he picked the GM's he was thinking more about the amount of respect the poster recieves on this board and how good of a GM he would be, not how fast he can make his picks. Correct me if I'm wrong Yyzlin, but I take quality of a poster over quantity(or speed). BTW Theo, and 7M3 I made my pick in the alotted time so please stop whining. Not everyone spends every second of their life on this board.

BTW I understand that you want this thing to keep going and not die just chill out a little.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> AHHHHHHHHHHH. Shoot, that was also my pick.. i even PM'ed yyzlin about it... I was afraid he's pick Magloire... dammit...
> 
> Alright.. i guess i'll have to pick someone else......
> 
> with the 43rd pick I select...
> 
> *Zydrunas Ilgauskas*


Ooh intersting - I thought he is a bit too high but you needed a Center - nice pick (I have 3 great picks in my mind)


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think when he picked the GM's he was thinking more about the amount of respect the poster recieves on this board and how good of a GM he would be, not how fast he can make his picks. Correct me if I'm wrong Yyzlin, but I take quality of a poster over quantity(or speed). BTW Theo, and 7M3 I made my pick in the alotted time so please stop whining. Not everyone spends every second of their life on this board.
> 
> BTW I understand that you want this thing to keep going and not die just chill out a little.


Yer i guess I have been a bit hypo. But im terribly bored now. Its only 8am here and I couldnt get any sleep last night and I woke up early so I couldnt do anything. I'll calm down


----------



## Yyzlin

WhoDaBest23 selects Dwight Howard with pick #44.

Pacers Fan selects Gilbert Arenas with pick #45.

7M3 is now on the clock for pick #46.

Due Up
---------
47. PureScorer
48. spriggan9
49. Yyzlin


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacers Fan selects Gilbert Arenas with pick #45.



NO!!!! He was my steal pick.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Ooh intersting - I thought he is a bit too high but you needed a Center - nice pick (I have 3 great picks in my mind)


well, i doubt big Z would be around if i waited for the 3rd round.. ppl have their star players and are now looking for role players.. big Z is by no means a star, even though he did make the all-star team once, but he's defintely one of the best centers available... reason i would want magloire is because magloire is younger, and doesn't have the "injury prone" tag on him... but yeah, ppl are reaching for posey with their 2nd pick, big Z can't be that bad, can it?


----------



## Tersk

Yeah I guess. Nice pick - I still think hes a little bit high.


----------



## 7M3

Darko Milicic.

I will forever hate Pacer Fan. He stole my pick.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Yeah I guess. Nice pick - I still think hes a little bit high.


well, it wasn't an easy pick.. i'll tell you that.. especially since i made up my mind to draft a veteran center.

i'm not happy with my pick, i must admit.. i would be much happier with magloire. on the bright side i just have to draft a sleeper with my 3rd pick and i'll be back on track.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Darko Milicic.
> 
> I will forever hate Pacer Fan. He stole my pick.


Lol same? Oooh Darko (looking to get some votes for best team of the future ey)


----------



## 7M3

Darko was a tough pick to make, with the group of talented young big men still on the board. But, in the end, I don't see any of them becoming stars. 

Carmelo is a great scorer, but I needed a franchise guy. He was the only player left with the potential to be that for me.


----------



## Yao Mania

Just a thought:

I feel uncomfortable PMing my pics to Yzylin this round 'cuz he selects right before me.... :uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> 65? O_O;; someone's been doing research.
> 
> i think i'll just use the "pick best player available" technique. much easier than making a list of players, most of whom will be gone by the time it's your turn, probably.


It's not that hard to get 65, all you do is run through every team's SL, key additions in the off season, key bench players in your head and you'll easily get that. I had about 100 a while ago.




> NO!!!! He was my steal pick.


Sorry, I knew I was gonna get some kind of response like this. I told you guys I knew of a few steals.



> Darko Milicic. I will forever hate Pacer Fan. He stole my pick.


Sorry that I'll have ANOTHER person hating me forever, but c'mon Darko Milicic, this early?:sour:


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Just a thought:
> 
> I feel uncomfortable PMing my pics to Yzylin this round 'cuz he selects right before me.... :uhoh:


Hahah, never thought of it that way

Yyzlin: Dammit, they found out how I'm getting my steals


----------



## Yyzlin

Yao Mania and others selecting immediately after me: If you feel uncomfortable sending me your list, then don't. It's probably better that way, so if I do happen to select a player up on your list, you won't accuse me of taking influence from your list. 

PureScorer is now on the clock for pick #47

Due Up
---------
48. spriggan9
49. Yyzlin 
50. Yao Mania


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Sorry that I'll have ANOTHER person hating me forever, but c'mon Darko Milicic, this early?:sour:


I agree that it's early. But he wouldn't be around for me in the 3rd, and his potential rates up there with our #1 pick.

It's a huge gamble, but there's a huge payoff.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yao Mania and others selecting immediately after me: If you feel uncomfortable sending me your list, then don't. It's probably better that way, so if I do happen to select a player up on your list, you won't accuse me of taking influence from your list.
> 
> PureScorer is now on the clock for pick #47
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 48. spriggan9
> 49. Yyzlin
> 50. Yao Mania


Or you could send the picks to me:angel: and I will say them when its your pick


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that it's early. But he wouldn't be around for me in the 3rd, and his potential rates up there with our #1 pick.
> 
> It's a huge gamble, but there's a huge payoff.


I'll try and remember to bump up the final rosters of the draft after season, too, to see how player progressions have affected the opinions of each team.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that it's early. But he wouldn't be around for me in the 3rd, and his potential rates up there with our #1 pick.
> 
> It's a huge gamble, but there's a huge payoff.


I bet he would've.......

And I can't believe a forgot about Jamaal Magloire. It's still hard to remember the Hornets. After Baron Davis was picked, I just kind of pushed them aside.

Only 61 left on my list now:sigh:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet he would've.......
> 
> And I can't believe a forgot about Jamaal Magloire. It's still hard to remember the Hornets. After Baron Davis was picked, I just kind of pushed them aside.
> 
> Only 61 left on my list now:sigh:


He was one of the players i wanted the most.. it was between Magloire, Brad Miller, and Paul Pierce for me at 16..... i could hardly believe it when both Magloire and Brad fell so low...... but not low enough.. SOOOOOOOO CLOSE!!


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet he would've.......


Very doubtful. 30 players will have been selected by the time I pick next. We'll be down to the Tayshaun Prince's and the Nick Van Exel's by then. You're telling me someone wouldn't have taken a shot on a player with top three potential?


----------



## 7M3

My pick was actually part of a conspiracy to bring the Melo haters and the Darko haters together.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> My pick was actually part of a conspiracy to bring the Melo haters and the Darko haters together.


What a wonderful man you are


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> What a wonderful man you are


That's what Minstrel tells me.


----------



## Pure Scorer

F***. i was hoping someone would take one of the two guys i was hoping to pick just to make it easier for me. Gotta decide if i want some young content or an already established player who fell pretty low...

well.. im just gonna take Eddy Curry


----------



## The_Franchise

Vince was a risky pick, but he's definitely worth building a franchise over. He's proven that he can take over games and do enough in the clutch to be my franchise player OVER Elton Brand, who I contemplated choosing. And he did play 73 games last year, so I'm not worried about the public opinion that he is "injury prone". I was pretty happy to see Emeka Okafor and Chris Bosh going before Magloire, I got a real inside presence on both ends of the court. I considered *Carlos Boozer*, but he's not much of a presence defensively.

We could all be in trouble if Sam Cassell falls to DaBigTicketKG21. Someone please select *Sam Cassell*.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Vince was a risky pick, but he's definitely worth building a franchise over. He's proven that he can take over games and do enough in the clutch to be my franchise player OVER Elton Brand, who I contemplated choosing. And he did play 73 games last year, so I'm not worried about the public opinion that he is "injury prone". I was pretty happy to see Emeka Okafor and Chris Bosh going before Magloire, I got a real inside presence on both ends of the court. I considered *Carlos Boozer*, but he's not much of a presence defensively.
> 
> We could all be in trouble if Sam Cassell falls to DaBigTicketKG21. Someone please select *Sam Cassell*.


Jesus don't be telling people who to take. Let people decide for themselves.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Yeah, don't talk about a player till he's been chosen.... 
There are still a lot of steals to be had... I'm surprised how far some of these guys dropped..


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Yeah, don't talk about a player till he's been chosen....
> There are still a lot of steals to be had... I'm surprised how far some of these guys dropped..


Well, like you, a lot of ppl want to build a team for the future. hence they take players who are young and has plenty of potential rather than old, but proven veterans like Cassell. I'm probably somewhere in between.


----------



## Yyzlin

spriggan9 is now on the clock for pick #48

Due Up
---------
49. Yyzlin 
50. Yao Mania 
51. DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Jesus don't be telling people who to take. Let people decide for themselves.


It's my job as a GM to throw out my opinion and try to effect the drafting as much as possible. Plus, why listen to me? Your team shouldn't be built on luck, because the GM who picked before you "forgot" that so-and-so was still on the board.


----------



## Spriggan

I was really weighing whether to take Cassell or Nash, but alas, Nash is 5 years younger and should thrive in a new environment (I hope). 

I riskily choose Steve Nash.

Besides, Sam Cassell is ugly.


----------



## Tersk

Lol, hes putting those names out there so the player he wants will fall to him... Maybe i should give it a go 



Woah, Cezary Trybanksi has been playing huge lately. I sure wish he falls to me since hes rumoured to have grown an extra foot and umm and extra arm. Man I hope you dont take him coz if you do ure such a sure fire lock its not funny


(Man i hope it works)


----------



## Tersk

Yyzlin is now on the clock for pick #49

Due Up
---------
50. Yao Mania 
51. DaBigTicketKG21
52. MiamiHeat03


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> I was really weighing whether to take Cassell or Nash, but alas, Nash is 5 years younger and should thrive in a new environment (I hope).
> 
> I riskily choose Steve Nash.
> 
> Besides, Sam Cassell is ugly.



Haha, I believe Yyzlin didnt say anything bout the looks of your player


----------



## Spriggan

I need some feedback on my pick.

Am I a dumbass for picking Nash?

A Nash-Ray backcourt just seems pretty pimp to me.


----------



## Tersk

It was a nice pick. I would of got Nash if he was there wit my pick, but i got a sleeper


----------



## Casual

If anybody takes my guy, I will kill you. Just a warning.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> I need some feedback on my pick.
> 
> Am I a dumbass for picking Nash?
> 
> A Nash-Ray backcourt just seems pretty pimp to me.


I would've considered him for that pick, in fact I considered him for my second, but I'm just not a Nash fan & he's getting old - I see you considered that with Cassell (even thought about him). I would've taken Nash with a later pick, so I wouldn't say your a dumbass for taking him.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> WhoDaBest23 selects Dwight Howard with pick #44.


I was hoping to pick him up with maybe my 4th pick... he'd be a nice addition to my team.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> I would've considered him for that pick, in fact I considered him for my second, but I'm just not a Nash fan & he's getting old - I see you considered that with Cassell (even thought about him). I would've taken Nash with a later pick, so I wouldn't say your a dumbass for taking him.


He's old but he's still a top 5 PG and there aren't very many good ones left.

Besides, Nash is Stocktonish in that he can keep playing till he's 40 and still be effective. He's a terrific shooter and passer. That won't fade with age.

"Nash to Stoudamire" will be heard a lot next season.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> He's old but he's still a top 5 PG and there aren't very many good ones left.
> 
> Besides, Nash is Stocktonish in that he can keep playing till he's 40 and still be effective. He's a terrific shooter and passer. That won't fade with age.
> 
> "Nash to Stoudamire" will be heard a lot next season.


Definately, you were right to take him, I just dont think he'd fit in with what I wanna do with my team.


----------



## Kaas

There's one player who has slipped like crazy and I'm very surprised no one has taken him this far into the 2nd.


----------



## cpawfan

Did anybody like this? Should I continue or just drop it?



> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> Interesting Pairs so far
> 
> Marion & Martin - pure 3 and pure 4
> Leading the vote for Best Dunking Team
> 
> Redd & Bibby - pure 2 and pure 1
> Great Backcourt. Can play up tempo and break zones
> 
> Gasol & Joe Johnson - 4/5 and 2/3
> Nice versatility. Needs some defense eventually
> 
> Odom & Posey - 3/4/2/1 and 3/2
> Even more versatility. Nice start and can go any direction with the next pick
> 
> Zach & Brad Miller - pure 4 and 5 with a little 4
> Nice Inside punch and would love to see that High Low game. Only question on defense will be if Brad will be able to make up enough for Zach.
> 
> Francis & Okafor - 2/1 and pure 4
> We have a gambler. Unlike many here, I am not a huge Okafor fan (I like him, but I don't expect him to be an All-Star), but on a guard first team like this his rebounding and defense will be huge
> 
> Wade & Bosh - 1/2 and 4/5
> Nice young tandem and some versatility. Will be able to take the best player available regardless of position
> 
> Baron & Rip - pure 1 and pure 2
> Great Backcourt and possibly better than the Redd & Bibby pairing. Need some bigs that can defend and run
> 
> Marbury & C Webb - 1 and 4
> I'll go with if you can't say anything nice...
> Actually, it could work depending on the other picks. Need to pick players that don't think they are stars and are willing to fill rolls. How often is your 4 a better passer than your 1?
> 
> And I'll add the latest
> Ben Wallace & Maggette - 5/4 and 3/2
> Wins the best body award. Need a point guard that likes to share.


----------



## Spriggan

Yeah, keep it going. Analysis is always interesting.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> There's one player who has slipped like crazy and I'm very surprised no one has taken him this far into the 2nd.


There's actually a couple.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> Did anybody like this? Should I continue or just drop it?


Keep it going, I like my award. :laugh:


----------



## Tersk

yes It was very good cpawfan - do it again


please


----------



## Spriggan

I think I can safely say that my Nash/Allen backcourt is superior to the silly hobo's similar yet inferior Bibby/Redd backcourt.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Keep it going on the analysis, cpawfan.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> I think I can safely say that my Nash/Allen backcourt is superior to the silly hobo's similar yet inferior Bibby/Redd backcourt.


Yeah, I'll give you that.


----------



## c_dog

no love for Cassell? lol.. think if he actually dropped to speedythief...

he may be ugly but he can ball. plus wouldn't it have been interesting to see a cassell/ray reunion? nash is a good pick though. his age caused him to slip this far down, but it's about time he gets picked. otherwise i would pick him with my 3rd.

and yes, i can think of this one big time player who's still undrafted O_O;; too bad he's not the kind of player i'm looking for.. but maybe i just might take him for the trade value, if he drops to 3rd... doubtful though.. i bet some of the power-house-bound gm's are gonna get really lucky and think "wtf are all these clowns thinking?" lol.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> no love for Cassell? lol.. think if he actually dropped to speedythief...
> 
> he may be ugly but he can ball. plus wouldn't it have been interesting to see a cassell/ray reunion? nash is a good pick though. his age caused him to slip this far down, but it's about time he gets picked. otherwise i would pick him with my 3rd.
> 
> and yes, i can think of this one big time player who's still undrafted O_O;; too bad he's not the kind of player i'm looking for.. but maybe i just might take him for the trade value, if he drops to 3rd... doubtful though.. i bet some of the power-house-bound gm's are gonna get really lucky and think "wtf are all these clowns thinking?" lol.


Believe me, I was very close to picking Sam. I actually typed out his name but then I decided to check his and Nash's ages and was surprised that Nash has about 5 years on him. That was pretty much what changed my mind.

Besides, Nash is the superior passer and still a nice and effective enough scorer, and a Nash/Allen combo would work better IMO.

Imagine that backcourt in real life.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Imagine that backcourt in real life.


That's kinda like the Ray/Cassell backcourt a few years back. I swear the Bucks were about to become a powerhouse in the East with the addition of a decent PF or C but management just blew it up...

I think Nash/Ray combo is probably the best shooting backcourt in the league. And they're definitely a win-now-or-never type of team.. with a decent big man that tandem will be scary.


----------



## cpawfan

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I am working on the rest right now. Also, I did I quick comparison of the draft picks to Theo's Top 50 polls. I won't put out the full results until all of them are picked so as not to give away anyone's secrets.

One interesting stat though: 9 players on that list have not been drafted and we have 48 picks. That means so far 7 players have been picked that were not on the list. Only 2 of those 7 were part of the 2004 NBA Draft.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> One interesting stat though: 9 players on that list have not been drafted and we have 48 picks. That means so far 7 players have been picked that were not on the list. Only 2 of those 7 were part of the 2004 NBA Draft.


That's because a few people have been picking young players with potential that aren't top 50 players yet.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> That's kinda like the Ray/Cassell backcourt a few years back. I swear the Bucks were about to become a powerhouse in the East with the addition of a decent PF or C but management just blew it up...
> 
> I think Nash/Ray combo is probably the best shooting backcourt in the league. And they're definitely a win-now-or-never type of team.. with a decent big man that tandem will be scary.


Yeah, the Bucks could've been great. Imagine if they had ever picked up an inside presence. 

I blame George "Idiotic Egomaniac" Karl and Glenn "Team Cancer" Robinson for the split of the Big Three.


----------



## Pure Scorer

I was really considering nash... Nash/Stojakovic (which is pretty much as close as it gets to allen/nash) was very tempting..but 
finding a good inside presence to go along with those two will be tough in the 3rd round


----------



## cpawfan

The next set

Brand & Parker - pure 4 and pure 1
Nice pairing of inside and outside. The big question will be tempo. While both can play slow and fast, Brand is a better in the half court sets and Parker is better with up tempo. The next pick should determine which tempo will be played.

Vince & Magloire - 2/3 and 90% 5 (not quite pure)
This team needs a point guard. If Vince returns to top form he can hold his own with all of the top wing players and Magloire can hold his own in the paint. Good building blocks, but need to see who else gets added to the roster.

Pierce & Big Z - 3/2 and pure 5
Lots and lots of offense. This team will score a lot, but will also give up a lot of points unless the 4 and other wing position can play some defense.

AI & Dwight Howard - 2/1 and 4/5
Very similar to the Francis & Okafor team of HippieHair33, although Howard has more to prove with the jump from High School. This may not be their year, but that depends upon the expierence level of the rest of the picks. To keep AI happy, veterans will be needed.

Artest & Arenas - 3/2 and 1/2
Very nice start, but need to get the proper big man for these two. This looks like a team that wants to go up tempo and also has the posibility of being big or small. A big wing will move Artest to the 2 while another point guard could slide Arenas to the 2 for a very quick team.

Melo & Darko - 3 and 5/4
Winner of the "Can't we all just get along" award. Never have two players that have had there relative values debated in comparison with one another so much been brought together before. Point guard is critical for this team as well as an established big. Nice building blocks, but can Darko rebound enough to gather the majority of Melo's misses?

Peja & Curry - pure 3 and pure 5
Even less defense than Pierce and Big Z. This team's half court sets should be amazing because they a low post scorer and one of the best shooters in the game. I feel like I'm repeating myslef, but yet another team that needs the right point guard. Plus they will need a 4 that can bang & defend and may want to consider a defense first 2.

Ray Allen & Nash - pure 2 and pure 1
That sound you hear is rumblings of the best backcourt debate. This becomes the third contender with Redd & Bibby and Baron & Rip. Right now the shooting advantage goes ever so slightly to Allen & Nash, while the defensive advantage goes to Baron & Rip. The other wing on this team better be able to defend or the interior guys are going to see a lot knees in their faces from all the penetration these two will give up.


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> That's because a few people have been picking young players with potential that aren't top 50 players yet.


Understood, I was just trying to give a bit of context on how much that has happened so far.


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Yeah, the Bucks could've been great. Imagine if they had ever picked up an inside presence.
> 
> I blame George "Idiotic Egomaniac" Karl and Glenn "Team Cancer" Robinson for the split of the Big Three.


Don't forget, Tim "I'm the best" Thomas. I wish I had a copy of the NY Post with Whinny Tim on the back cover.


----------



## Tersk

Nice breakdowns cpawfan. Are you part of this draft?


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Nice breakdowns cpawfan. Are you part of this draft?


Nope, just an observer. I don't have time during the week to commit to these types of things, yet they fascinate me. Right now I'm stealing internet time while the wife and kids are asleep.

And thanks for the feedback


----------



## Pure Scorer

"Peja & Curry - pure 3 and pure 5
Even less defense than Pierce and Big Z. This team's half court sets should be amazing because they a low post scorer and one of the best shooters in the game. I feel like I'm repeating myslef, but yet another team that needs the right point guard. Plus they will need a 4 that can bang & defend and may want to consider a defense first 2."

Yeah, that was pretty damn accurate of what im looking at for the next couple of rounds... Just looking for a servicable point guard though, it isn't really my top priority just quite yet.

"The other wing on this team better be able to defend or the interior guys are going to see a lot knees in their faces from all the penetration these two will give up."

Nash isn't that bad on defense...and ray allen is a solid defender at least, imo he's well above average....


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> "The other wing on this team better be able to defend or the interior guys are going to see a lot knees in their faces from all the penetration these two will give up."
> 
> Nash isn't that bad on defense...and ray allen is a solid defender at least, imo he's well above average....


I think in the playoffs, Nash tends to get toasted. Of course that may just be when he faces Bibby. I agree Ray is better than average, but I still think that team will need help with perimeter defense.


----------



## Spriggan

Yeah, I figured my next pick would have to be some type of uh.... I've already said too much.

I just hope he makes it to my pick.

I hate his guts, but he will help my team.

Ok NOW I've said too much. :|


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Yeah, I figured my next pick would have to be some type of uh.... I've already said too much.
> 
> I just hope he makes it to my pick.
> 
> I hate his guts, but he will help my team.
> 
> Ok NOW I've said too much. :|


Yes, you have.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet he would've.......
> 
> And I can't believe a forgot about Jamaal Magloire. It's still hard to remember the Hornets. After Baron Davis was picked, I just kind of pushed them aside.
> 
> Only 61 left on my list now:sigh:


52 on my list. Just made one. And i even made sub categories


Players that i'll be happy to take my next pick: 6

Players that I have picked as steals: 9.

Players for my later rounds who I could of picked in like Round 6 or something:Bout 10


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Rasheed Wallace with the 49th pick. 

Can you say defense? Wallace pairing up with Kirilenko gives my team an extremely athletic 3/4 combo that should help thwart any offensive attempts. The versatility of both players is another big plus. 

Yao Mania is now on the clock for pick #50.

Due Up
---------
51. DaBigTicketKG21
52. MiamiHeat03
53. SacKings384


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Nice pick Yyzlin. You know I was gonna pick Rasheed, and was so close to doing so, but I picked Howard instead.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> I need some feedback on my pick.
> 
> Am I a dumbass for picking Nash?
> 
> A Nash-Ray backcourt just seems pretty pimp to me.


Nash was my 2nd choice right after Arenas. So, no, your not a dumbass. Actually, your smart.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> 52 on my list. Just made one. And i even made sub categories
> 
> 
> Players that i'll be happy to take my next pick: 6
> 
> Players that I have picked as steals: 9.
> 
> Players for my later rounds who I could of picked in like Round 6 or something:Bout 10


Probably about 50 of my guys I'm considering for the next round:uhoh:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yyzlin selects Rasheed Wallace with the 49th pick.
> 
> Can you say defense? Wallace pairing up with Kirilenko gives my team an extremely athletic 3/4 combo that should help thwart any offensive attempts. The versatility of both players is another big plus.
> 
> Yao Mania is now on the clock for pick #50.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 51. DaBigTicketKG21
> 52. MiamiHeat03
> 53. SacKings384


About time! lol. I thought about picking Rasheed, after Magloire was picked, but decided I needed a pure center. Do I regret it? I must admit, sorta. Big Z's defense is truly :dead: but at least he blocks shots.



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably about 50 of my guys I'm considering for the next round:uhoh:


Yeah, it's probably better if you just list guys who you are considering picking for the next round, that way you dont have to think too much. take it one round at a time.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> About time! lol. I thought about picking Rasheed, after Magloire was picked, but decided I needed a pure center. Do I regret it? I must admit, sorta. Big Z's defense is truly :dead: but at least he blocks shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's probably better if you just list guys who you are considering picking for the next round, that way you dont have to think too much. take it one round at a time.


Not too easy for me, I have 100 players now 

I might as well go and rank them since I'm bored.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not too easy for me, I have 100 players now
> 
> I might as well go and rank them since I'm bored.


my brother, care to share the list? 

I can maybe think of 3 players who i'd want for the next round...


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> my brother, care to share the list?
> 
> I can maybe think of 3 players who i'd want for the next round...


I'm not gonna be too happy with the next round if people steal the 4 I want the most. I have a total of 18 players I'd be happy with next round, somewhat. Some of them are pretty damn old and would be considered for the 4th or 5th rounds. 3rd round is gonna be the toughest for me as I could pick 5 positions. Pick a PG, move Arenas to the 2, pick a 2, pick a 3 move Artest to the 2, pick a 4, or pick a 5. After this next round, I'll be pretty much set on who else I want on my team. I will share 1 player with you, #101 is Mark Blount:yes:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> my brother, care to share the list?
> 
> I can maybe think of 3 players who i'd want for the next round...


I've got two in mind.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna be too happy with the next round if people steal the 4 I want the most. I have a total of 18 players I'd be happy with next round, somewhat. Some of them are pretty damn old and would be considered for the 4th or 5th rounds. 3rd round is gonna be the toughest for me as I could pick 5 positions. Pick a PG, move Arenas to the 2, pick a 2, pick a 3 move Artest to the 2, pick a 4, or pick a 5. After this next round, I'll be pretty much set on who else I want on my team. I will share 1 player with you, #101 is Mark Blount:yes:


Yes and we all know how desperate i am for a center since i got big Z...:yes:


----------



## Yao Mania

With the 2nd round pick, Team Yao Mania selects 2-time slam dunk champion *Jason Richardson*










Thanks for picking Rasheed Yzylin, I was having trouble deciding btw the 2. 

The Jason to Jason connection has been established!!


----------



## Pure Scorer

still quite a few good players left....

the jr pick kinda surprised me going ahead of some of the other guys left.. but he is pretty young and kidd/richardson looks like a pretty good combo


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 2nd round pick, Team Yao Mania selects 2-time slam dunk champion *Jason Richardson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for picking Rasheed Yzylin, I was having trouble deciding btw the 2.
> 
> The Jason to Jason connection has been established!!


He's a nice young player and kidd&jrich make up an exciting backcourt.

*DaBigTicketKG21* is up.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaBigTicketKG21 is now on the clock for pick #51.

Due Up
---------
52. MiamiHeat03
53. SacKings384
54. kflo


----------



## Tersk

Damn, u stole my sheed pick!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Damn, u stole my sheed pick!


Don't worry. You still have T-Mac. I'm sure there are still a handful of players who can compliment a guy like T-Mac.


----------



## Tersk

Thanks, i've got a bunch of goodies!


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> DaBigTicketKG21 is now on the clock for pick #51.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 52. MiamiHeat03
> 53. SacKings384
> 54. kflo


Gee I bet he will choose ET


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee I bet he will choose ET


and that would be a very solid pick... he's a league leader in fg%, pts, assists and of course, efficiency.


----------



## Tersk

Yeah I know (im trying to get my guy to fall)


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Thanks, i've got a bunch of goodies!


I'll trade you Steve Nash for T-Mac.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a nice young player and kidd&jrich make up an exciting backcourt.


Yep exactly why I picked him. Kidd works well with high flyers, and Richardson's the best flyer out there. I really think Richardson's underrated as a player 'cuz he plays for Golden State. 

When you guys said ET I was thinking Etan Thomas... he's not ET, he's Gollum!!
I'd pick him if I didn't have Kidd already...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> When you guys said ET I was thinking Etan Thomas... he's not ET, he's Gollum!!
> I'd pick him if I didn't have Kidd already...


Etan with a 2nd rounder? sure... If you want him i'm pretty sure he'll be available to you in the 3rd. afterthat its risky.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Etan with a 2nd rounder? sure... If you want him i'm pretty sure he'll be available to you in the 3rd. afterthat its risky.


Nono I was just saying that he's the only guy with the initials ET! I have no interest in Etan whatsoever.. well not until the 5th round or so anyway


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Nono I was just saying that he's the only guy with the initials ET! I have no interest in Etan whatsoever.. well not until the 5th round or so anyway


Well, the bucks played pretty well with a payton cassell backcourt. both are pretty big guards, and Cassell is capable of playing SG because of his outside shooting.


----------



## Tersk

I'm gettin edgy - my picks almost up. I got a good pick (I hope). Man all school day plus 2 hours of bball and still no pick


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll trade you Steve Nash for T-Mac.


Yeah sure, then i'll trade you my Charizard for your Pokemon


----------



## c_dog

according to his profile he hasn't been posting for 3 days.. he last posted on the 20th......


----------



## WhoDaBest23




----------



## Spriggan

Let's just assume he'll pick Gollum, which is very likely, and move on.


----------



## Hibachi!

Shouldn't there be some sort of time limit?


----------



## Pacers Fan

:dead:


----------



## Hibachi!

We should skip him then when he gets back he gets his pick...


----------



## c_dog

if i'm not mistaken his 24 hour time limit is up. yao mania made his pick yesterday and it's been *over 26* hours since then..... what do we do?:uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> if i'm not mistaken his 24 hour time limit is up. yao mania made his pick yesterday and it's been *over 26* hours since then..... what do we do?:uhoh:


When did Yyzlin say there was a 24 hour rule? All I did was suggest it. If he actually did confirm that, we should just give him Jake Tsakilidas.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> When did Yyzlin say there was a 24 hour rule? All I did was suggest it. If he actually did confirm that, we should just give him Jake Tsakilidas.


somewhere in this thread he agreed that we should just give them 24 hours..... but he never mentioned what we should do if the 24 hours is up......


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> somewhere in this thread he agreed that we should just give them 24 hours..... but he never mentioned what we should do if the 24 hours is up......


I go for a player that's around 8th round skill. Who agrees?


----------



## Yao Mania

how 'bout someone pick a random number, and we'll assign him the numbered player from the NBA players directory?

Or we can just skip his turn and let him get first pick whenever he comes back


----------



## Yyzlin

He's on the board right now, so I'll give him an hour while I go out for dinner. If he isn't here when I come back, I'll just assign Sam Cassell to him. He's a TWolves fan, and it's probably a steal at his spot.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaBigTicketKG21 by default selects Sam Cassell with the 51st pick.

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for pick #52.

Due Up
---------
53. SacKings384
54. kflo
55. Casual


----------



## Tersk

I tihnk we should of given him Slavko Vranes, he made the mistake by not sending in a list


----------



## Yao Mania

Don't wanna question your system Yyzlin, but what if someone else misses their pick again? It's hard to assume who they would have picked, and they might end up picking someone completely different...

We probably need a system to deal with missed picks consistently, and we really shouldn't be so generous to someone who missed their pick...


----------



## Yyzlin

I don't want to penalize anyone for not abiding to a time limit, since this is just a fun activity. However, other people are often waiting on only one person to pick, so if it exceeds one day's length, I usually just make a fairly acceptable pick, such as Cassell, for the player, so the draft still moves along slowly, but the member's team doesn't become totally inept.


----------



## Tersk

Fair enough, 3 picks away from me!

BTW yyzlin, did you get my list


----------



## Yyzlin

Yeah, I did. Thanks.


----------



## Tersk

Hes in the forum now - have you sent him a PM coz he could come over and justify his pick


----------



## Ballyhoo

As an observer, with nothing at stake here, I would recommend using the same system as real drafts like the NFL draft. In other words if someone doesn't pick in their alloted time (24 hours) then the next person can pick, and the person who missed can make up their pick when they show up. 

This penalizes someone for not picking, but not too severely, they just drop down a slot (or several if they are really late). This also removes any conflict of interest like would happen if the person picking before Yyzlin didn't pick and Yyzlin got to pick someone for that person right before making his own pick.


----------



## Tersk

Thats a good idea! We should use that one


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> As an observer, with nothing at stake here, I would recommend using the same system as real drafts like the NFL draft. In other words if someone doesn't pick in their alloted time (24 hours) then the next person can pick, and the person who missed can make up their pick when they show up.
> 
> This penalizes someone for not picking, but not too severely, they just drop down a slot (or several if they are really late). This also removes any conflict of interest like would happen if the person picking before Yyzlin didn't pick and Yyzlin got to pick someone for that person right before making his own pick.


Sounds reasonable. You have 24 hours to make your pick, before others behind you can choose until you show up.


----------



## Tersk

Are we doing the same with that BigTickeyKG21 or w/e his name is. Can we still choose Cassell


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Or we can just skip his turn and let him get first pick whenever he comes back


Isn't that what I said?!?!?


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't that what I said?!?!?


Yeah, I remember reading that a WHILE back... I guess it was you.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't that what I said?!?!?


Nice idea Ballyhoo


----------



## bballlife

Can't we all meet on here at 10PM eastern time sometime this week and just run down as many picks as possible?

Anyone for this?


----------



## c_dog

ridiculous... there's been 1 draft pick in the last 48 hours...... and it wasn't even his pick.. yyzlin picked it for him.....


----------



## 7M3

Miamiheat's been on the forum for awhile... I don't know why he isn't picking.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

soory for being late, I pick Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## Yyzlin

SacKings384 is now on the clock for pick #53.

Due Up
---------
54. kflo
55. Casual
56. theo4002


----------



## Hibachi!

With the 53rd Pick Team SacKings384 Picks

Chauncey B B B B B B BILLUPS


----------



## Yyzlin

kflo is now on the clock for pick #54.

Due Up
---------
55. Casual
56. theo4002
57. rawse


----------



## Pure Scorer

these guys with the top 7 picks are going to have scary trios..still a lot of good players left


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> kflo is now on the clock for pick #54.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 55. Casual
> 56. theo4002
> 57. rawse


well, sackings made my decision slightly easier by taking a guy i was considering off the table.

at 40 min/g his averages come out to 12 ppg, 11 rpg and 3.4 bpg, while shooting 54%. he just turned 23. he's going to have to work on his passing though (26 career assists in 116 games!) - maybe he can learn from kobe???.

so dalembert's my pick.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> With the 53rd Pick Team SacKings384 Picks
> 
> Chauncey B B B B B B BILLUPS


B B B B B B BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNN:upset:


----------



## Yyzlin

Casual is now on the clock for pick #55.

Due Up
---------
56. theo4002
57. rawse
58. PauloCatarino


----------



## Casual

There are some awesome players still on the board, but I'm going to have to go with one of the most exciting young players in the league...










Quentin Richardson.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> B B B B B B BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNN:upset:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> well, sackings made my decision slightly easier by taking a guy i was considering off the table.
> 
> at 40 min/g his averages come out to 12 ppg, 11 rpg and 3.4 bpg, while shooting 54%. he just turned 23. he's going to have to work on his passing though (26 career assists in 116 games!) - maybe he can learn from kobe???.
> 
> so dalembert's my pick.


Excellent pick. One of the four players that I was considering.


----------



## Yyzlin

Theo4002 selects Kirk Hinrich with the 56th pick.

rawse is now on the clock for pick #57.

Due Up
---------
58. PauloCatarino
59. SpeedyThief
60. Captain Obvious


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Theo4002 selects Kirk Hinrich with the 56th pick.


NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so dalembert's my pick.




NOOOO!!!!! I h8 u . He was my dead set next pick


----------



## Yyzlin

Dude, here's my list of players!!1 

1. Kevin Willis
2. Ty Lue
3. Juwan Howard
4. Charlie Ward
5. Eddie House
6. Kendall Gill
7. Dion Glover
8. Michael Doleac

Please pi...I mean, don't pick these players. Please. I beg you. These players are so freaking awesome. I just hope one of them can drop to me.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Dude, here's my list of players!!1
> 
> 1. Kevin Willis
> 2. Ty Lue
> 3. Juwan Howard
> 4. Charlie Ward
> 5. Eddie House
> 6. Kendall Gill
> 7. Dion Glover
> 8. Michael Doleac
> 
> Please pi...I mean, don't pick these players. Please. I beg you. These players are so freaking awesome. I just hope one of them can drop to me.


Yes, he forgot Cezary Trybanski - i'm so lukky, just no1 pick him


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> well, sackings made my decision slightly easier by taking a guy i was considering off the table.
> 
> at 40 min/g his averages come out to 12 ppg, 11 rpg and 3.4 bpg, while shooting 54%. he just turned 23. he's going to have to work on his passing though (26 career assists in 116 games!) - maybe he can learn from kobe???.
> 
> so dalembert's my pick.


This is a bit of a reach in the secound round, I think. I would figure you would want a better second option to place around Bryant. That said, Dalembert isn't a bad pick. He offers solid defense and rebounding. Foul trouble is something he desperately needs to avoid though to be able stay in games.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Yeah I think Dalembert was a bit of a reach too. You probably could've nailed him with your pick in the third round. He's still a pretty good up and coming player though.

Good to see this thing finally rolling along again. :yes:


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Yeah I think Dalembert was a bit of a reach too. You probably could've nailed him with your pick in the third round. He's still a pretty good up and coming player though.
> 
> Good to see this thing finally rolling along again. :yes:


He only would of just got him in the 3rd round. I wanted him badly - but its ok!


----------



## kflo

i didn't think it was worth risking losing him by letting him slip (and he wouldn't have slipped, apparently). there's really not many guys who can rebound, protect the middle defensively, and have upside. he's all 3. i was thinking of other guys at other positions, and realized there was always someone else to fall back on. at the c position, there really isn't. at least noone that provides the things dalembert does.

i realized it wasn't a sexy pick - we'll see how it plays out, and who's available in round 3. there are other second options out there.


----------



## GNG

Team Rawse selects Carlos Boozer.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> i didn't think it was worth risking losing him by letting him slip (and he wouldn't have slipped, apparently). there's really not many guys who can rebound, protect the middle defensively, and have upside. he's all 3. i was thinking of other guys at other positions, and realized there was always someone else to fall back on. at the c position, there really isn't. at least noone that provides the things dalembert does.
> 
> i realized it wasn't a sexy pick - we'll see how it plays out, and who's available in round 3. there are other second options out there.


 

I wanted him badly (in a he's good for my team kinda way). Who should I take at C. After my next pick its 50 more goes till its mine :O. Can I risk letting people slide


----------



## OG

man.. kirk & Q were the next 2 highest on my list...


----------



## Tersk

Were abouts in Sydnyer you from OG


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects Carlos Boozer.


rawse, you have no idea how much i hate you now. I hate you more than any other Pistons Fan, ballscientist, Mattsanity, RTFFF, and everyone else.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> rawse, you have no idea how much i hate you now. I hate you more than any other Pistons Fan, ballscientist, Mattsanity, RTFFF, and everyone else.


:laugh: Boozer is probably a steal up to this point, you knew he was gonna go.

Does Paulo know it's his pick? he's online right now.


----------



## Tersk

ANOTHER ONE OF MY STEALS, *GONE*


----------



## Yyzlin

PauloCatarino is now on the clock for pick #58.

Due Up
---------
59. SpeedyThief
60&61. Captain Obvious
62. SpeedyThief


----------



## Casual

I thought about taking Boozer, but I needed a scorer. He probably should've gone early second round.


----------



## PauloCatarino

PauloCatarino´s team "The Perennial Loosers" selects...

* Tyson Chandler *


----------



## Yyzlin

SpeedyThief is now on the clock for pick #59.

Due Up
---------
60&61. Captain Obvious
62. SpeedyThief
63. PauloCatarino


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> PauloCatarino´s team "The Perennial Loosers" selects...
> 
> * Tyson Chandler *


That's three of my top four gone.


----------



## Tersk

AArgh, STOP TAKING MY PLAYERS


----------



## Tersk

*All the duos so far* 

Kenyon Martin and Shawn Marion

Michael Bibby and Michael Redd

Pau Gasol and Joe Johnson

Lamar Odom and James Posey

Emeka Okafor and Steve Francis

Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh 

Brad Miller and Zach Randolph

Rip Hamilton and Baron Davis

Chris Webber and Stephon Marbury

Corey Maggette and Ben Wallace

Elton Brand and Tony Parker

Vince Carter and Jamaal Magloire

Paul Pierce and Zydrunas Ilglauskas

Allen Iverson and Dwight Howard

Gilbert Arenas and Ron Artest

Carmello Anthony and Darko Milicic

Peja Stojakovic and Eddy Curry

Ray Allen and Steve Nash

Rasheed Wallace and Andrei Kirilenko

Jason Richardson and Jason Kidd

Jermaine O'Neal and Sam Cassell

Mike Dunleavy and Amare Stoudemire

Chauncey Billups and Dirk Nowitzki

Kobe Bryant and Samuel Dalembert

Yao Ming and Quentin Richardson

Tracy McGrady and Kirk Hinrich

Shaquille O'Neal and Carlos Boozer

Tim Duncan and Tyson Chandler


----------



## Yao Mania

I gotta admit I'm quite envious of the Bosh/Wade pair.... still very happy with my team thus far though


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I gotta admit I'm quite envious of the Bosh/Wade pair.... still very happy with my team thus far though


Despite mine being the more talented of the two pairs, I knew early on I was beaten for "Team of the Future." That's what happens when two of the most hated players on this site go up against two of the most loved.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I gotta admit I'm quite envious of the Bosh/Wade pair.... still very happy with my team thus far though


Not as envious as the Dirk Billups pair


----------



## Tersk

What bout that Hinrich/Tmac combo


----------



## speedythief

With their 2nd pick, the *Roswell Rayguns* select...

Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Tersk

Nice nice


----------



## kflo

here's where the pick is key, as it's a long time till it comes back around.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Shard was a good pick, not a steal, but certainly not picked too early, nice job.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> here's where the pick is key, as it's a long time till it comes back around.


I know, after my next pick. Its 50 goes till my next one


----------



## reHEATed

I like the JO/Cassell duo best for now, and of course bosh and wade for duo of the future.


----------



## Yyzlin

Captain Obvious is now on the clock for pick #60 and #61.

Due Up
---------
62. SpeedyThief
63. PauloCatarino
64. Rawse


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> I like the JO/Cassell duo best for now, and of course bosh and wade for duo of the future.


ironically Cassell was "assigned" to KG....


----------



## rebelsun

I'm surprised that so many people picked G/G or F/F combinations w/ their first two picks.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I'm surprised that so many people picked G/G or F/F combinations w/ their first two picks.


yea. In my case, I didnt want to pick 2 fowards, but after thinking about age/potential and production, I thought Martin would be my best pick. I was considering Casell and Bibby over him though. Marion was an easy choice for me at 30.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Oh Captain, my Captain, just post already!!! :shy:


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Oh Captain, my Captain, just post already!!! :shy:


Shouldn't your quote say "my employer" not my employee?


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the final pick of the second round Captain Obvious selects:

*Richard Jefferson* SF 6'7 222

With the first pick of the third round Captain Obvious selects:

*Kwame Brown* PF/C 6'11 240

MY TEAM:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> With the final pick of the second round Captain Obvious selects:
> 
> *Richard Jefferson* SF 6'7 222
> 
> With the first pick of the third round Captain Obvious selects:
> 
> *Kwame Brown* PF/C 6'11 240


:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 
Those were 2 of my picks!!!

Well anyway nice pick-ups...


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> I like the JO/Cassell duo best for now, and of course bosh and wade for duo of the future.


Ill trade this duo for Garnett and a third rounder. I need Garnett!!!!!


----------



## Yyzlin

SpeedyThief selects Jamal Crawford with the 62nd pick. 

PauloCatarino is now on the clock for pick #63.

Due Up
---------
64. Rawse
65. theo4002
66. Casual


----------



## Yyzlin

Finally, Jefferson gets taken. I was amazed how far he fell with guys like Lewis getting taken ahead of him. If he fallen any further, I would have seriously taken him and just plugged him at the SG spot.


----------



## Yao Mania

This coming round should be interesting... most of the stars have been selected and the picks won't be as obvious, so it'd be interesting to see who people surround their stars with.


----------



## c_dog

ugh..... i want my 2nd rounder back, lol. i feel like ditching big Z and draft someone else XP or maybe not =0=;;

i wish i had more picks in a hurry though... all these role players that i want to surround pierce with


----------



## Hibachi!

Im nervous someone is going to take my guy...


----------



## Tersk

Kwame was taken, no!!! Argh my players kept getting taken


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Finally, Jefferson gets taken. I was amazed how far he fell with guys like Lewis getting taken ahead of him. If he fallen any further, I would have seriously taken him and just plugged him at the SG spot.


I was shocked Jefferson was available. My second pick was extremely difficult. Some of the guys I had been considering who got picked right before my pick were Billups, Dalembert, Lewis, and Cassell. I was leaning towards a PG at the beginning but I decided I needed a big man. I didn't want to reach for a center (although I think I would have reached for Dalembert). Unfortunately, I have the two hardest positions left to fill. LeBron could start at PG I guess, I'm not sure yet. I'm liking my team right now :yes:.


----------



## Tersk

You have a nice team


----------



## Yao Mania

speedy just picked Jamal Crawford??


----------



## Hibachi!

How bout we just skip everyone and go straight to me


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> speedy just picked Jamal Crawford??


Yes he did


----------



## cpawfan

Since Round 2 is complete, here is the rest of my "analysis" of the draft so far

Kirilenko & Rasheed - 3/4 & 3/4/5
Winner of the Best Defense Award. As long as this is the Rasheed of the Pistons playoff run, then what a nice pairing of 2 versitale defenders and unselfish offensive players. The point guard position will be require a leader to ensure that the offense flows properly.


Kidd & Jason Richardson - pure 1 & pure 2
Yet another great backcourt pairing with the best passer and one of the best dunkers. Should try to go for bigs that are comfortable with the running game in the next two rounds.


Jermaine O'Neal & Cassell - 4/5 & 1/2
Very nice with a point guard and a big man that can handled the majority of the scoring load. Can afford to take the best player available with the next selection and then start targeting positions in the 4th round.


Amare & Dunleavy - 4/5 & 3
Youth movement, but a very interesting pairing. They will need to check and see if Army will let them use the terms Mr. Inside & Mr. Outside. This is a forward combo that never run into each other during the offensive sets which will help each of them. Veteran backcourt players are needed.


Nowitzki & Billups - 3/4/5 & 1/2
In contention for the Dude, where's the defense award. This team better not draft any fat players or plodders, because it is designed by Warren Moon - run and shot baby.


Bryant & Dalembert - 2/3 & pure 5
Good pairing of a volume shooter and young and up and coming big that rebounds well. Tons of flexability here since a great point guard is not required because Kobe is a good ball handler. Also, the power forward doesn't have to be defensive minded since Dalembert is a good shot blocker.


Yao & Quentin Richardson - pure 5 & 2/3
We can already see the offensive sets forming as Yao posts up, feels the double team and passes out to Q for a shot. Right now, Yao is learning how to say "dude, where's my point guard."


McGrady & Hinrich - 2/3 & pure 1
Yet another contestant for Best Backcourt - (NTS: I should start a poll)
TMac gets a point guard that likes to pass, so this should be a good match. This team needs at least 1 if not 2 bigs that rebound and defend.


Shaq & Boozer - pure 5 & pure 4
Carlos gets lucky. He will be playing with yet another big center that will take away attention from himself and allow him to stuff the stat sheet. Shaq should be happy because he will be paired with someone that likes to rebound and is a good passer. Yet another team desperately in need of point guard that is very comfortable in running half court offenses.


Duncan & Chandler - 4/5 & 4/5
Winner of the Ladder Award for the most height so far. While these two should work well together, Duncan tends to like a partner that will do some dirty work and Tyson hasn't shown that he will do that yet. Again I use the comment "need a point guard that is very comfortable in running half court offenses."


Garnett & Rashard Lewis - 4/3/5 & 3
This one stumped me because Lewis seems like a reach. There have been other reaches, but they have been for the very young. Lewis has already played 6 seasons and the last three are pretty identical stat wise, granted 17-18 PPG and 6.5 RPG is very nice to have, but he doesn't seem like a compliment to KG. Lets see who gets picked for the backcourt.


Lebron & Richard Jefferson - 3/2/1 & 3/2
Winner of the Best Wings Award. This is the only team that doesn't have a big or a point, so the wrap around pick to start the 3rd round will be key. (Although we know who it is, I'm limiting this to just pairs right now)


----------



## cpawfan

With 62 selections so far, 4 players remain from Theo's top 50 polls. And who says the Olympics don't mean anything. RJ took the largest drop so far of 27 spots. Lebron took the largest jump up with 19 spots.

I'm going to post a poll for the best backcourts.


----------



## Tersk

Nice post, thanks for the love


----------



## Hibachi!

Hey Billups can play good defense... Where have you been?


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hey Billups can play good defense... Where have you been?


Hes been in awe of Hinrichs defense


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hey Billups can play good defense... Where have you been?


Not from what I have seen. I think he has transformed himself into a good enough defender for the Pistons's team defense, but I don't think there is a single starting point guard or shooting guard (with the possible exception of Jamal Tinsley) that he can lock down defensively


----------



## Hibachi!

Marbury is a pretty good defender...


----------



## c_dog

seems like "defense" is most of the duo's weaknesses. problem is there's hardly anyone in the league who's good at one on one defense... except artest, ak47 and the like.....

i think the system is important though, and the coach. billups is not a good defender but he plays in a system that allows him to be a good defender.


----------



## Casual

It's called the "I Should Be Thanking God For Ben Wallace System".


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> seems like "defense" is most of the duo's weaknesses. problem is there's hardly anyone in the league who's good at one on one defense... except artest, ak47 and the like.....
> 
> i think the system is important though, and the coach. billups is not a good defender but he plays in a system that allows him to be a good defender.


I would amend that to say that not many of the top players are good defenders (not withstanding the joke that is the ALL-NBA defensive teams). So yes, most of the teams so far will have some defensive issues and there are still several rounds to try and round out a team with some defensive help.

On the Coaching aspect, perhaps after all the rounds are eventually completed, maybe there should be one more round with a new random selection order for head coach. Since systems can have a major impact things, it might add an interesting twist at the end.


----------



## Tersk

Bags Jerry Sloan as coach!


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Were abouts in Sydnyer you from OG


Ryde, yourself?


----------



## Tersk

Eastern Suburbs. Do you have a physio in ryde?


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Eastern Suburbs. Do you have a physio in ryde?


Personally no, I'm not one to seek medical attention or assistence of any kind. But sure, of course there are some around here.


----------



## PauloCatarino

PauloCatarino´s 3rd round pick is...

*Jason Terry*


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> PauloCatarino´s 3rd round pick is...
> 
> *Jason Terry*


Good pick. Definitely a sleeper cuz he hardly crossed my mind. Nice.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Definitely a good pick at this point.


----------



## Yyzlin

Rawse selects Manu Ginoboli with the 64th pick.

theo4002 is now on the clock for pick #65.

Due Up
---------
66. Casual
67. kflo
68. SacKings384


----------



## Hibachi!

Before I use my third pick... Is this going to be a team based on stats, or who we think has the best overall team? With all the pieces that fit together...


----------



## Pure Scorer

based on who has the best team on paper. you should aim to have a "team" instead of just 5 guys who can put up points/stats.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> based on who has the best team on paper. you should aim to have a "team" instead of just 5 guys who can put up points/stats.


Ah thanks


----------



## Yao Mania

Where's Theo or Yyzlin??


----------



## Tersk

Hey soory im late

With my pick I take Stromile Swift


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Rawse selects Manu Ginoboli with the 64th pick.


Rawse, I really, really hate you now. Boozer and Ginobili were 1 and 2 on my list


----------



## Yyzlin

Casual is now on the clock for pick #66.

Due Up
---------
67. kflo
68. SacKings384
69. MiamiHeat03


----------



## cpawfan

Well as of right now, Theo's backcourt of TMac & Kirk is winning the poll pretty convincingly

24 votes to 12 each for Ray & Nash and Bibby & Redd - 59 votes so far

Once the poll has been up for 24 hours, I'll declair the winner.

Still plenty of time for everyone to try to buy votes.


----------



## Casual

This is a tough pick. There are a couple of outstanding forwards that are hard to pass up, but I need a point guard. Continuing the youth movement, I select...










TJ Ford.


----------



## Yyzlin

kflo is now on the clock for pick #67.

Due Up
---------
68. SacKings384
69. MiamiHeat03
70. DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Solid pick.


----------



## Yyzlin

BTW, some of you never check your PM's. *cough* Casual*Cough* SacKings*Cough*. It would help alot of you did. Just goto your UserCP and you can turn on an option that will bring up a pop up box every time you get a new PM.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> 
> 
> TJ Ford.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## c_dog

Whoa, another promising young PG gone just like that. There really isn't that many players left to choose from now.


----------



## kflo

so torn. who to pick, when the next pick is 50 or so picks away. 

but since i'm a big believer in rebounding and defense (along with stellar perimeter play) and at least the hint of a post game, i'm going to go big again. efficient scorer as well, some post moves, young, big, nice upside. and 82games likes him. almost went for a certain sf in wash, and another in atl (not the fat one).

but the pick's NENE.

NENE

not a sexy pick again, but there are enough scorers around the league to fill the other 2 spots.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> NENE
> 
> not a sexy pick again, but there are enough scorers around the league to fill the other 2 spots.


That's actually a good pick, imo. Big body who can play teh 4 or 5. He's going to be a great big man. I can see him become Jamaal Magloire, a true center in the league. He's really talented. i wanted to pick him.:yes: 

VERY nice pick. a steal in the 3rd.

btw, i'm not going to be online tomorrow, and i think we could very well get to me by then..... is there someone i can PM my list of players to(preferably someone 's already picked a 3rd rounder)? i don't want to send it to Yyzlin yet cuz he hasn't made his 3rd round pick and i don't want him to take my players. even though chances are he's got way better players in mind already...:no:


----------



## Yyzlin

Great pick with the Nene. 

SacKings384 is now on the clock for pick #68.

Due Up
---------
69. MiamiHeat03
70. DaBigTicketKG21
71. Yao Mania


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> so torn. who to pick, when the next pick is 50 or so picks away.
> 
> but since i'm a big believer in rebounding and defense (along with stellar perimeter play) and at least the hint of a post game, i'm going to go big again. efficient scorer as well, some post moves, young, big, nice upside. and 82games likes him. almost went for a certain sf in wash, and another in atl (not the fat one).
> 
> but the pick's NENE.
> 
> NENE
> 
> not a sexy pick again, but there are enough scorers around the league to fill the other 2 spots.


You're wrong, Nene is very sexy! :laugh: 

I was strongly considering him for my next pick, young, athletic, and strong.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> so torn. who to pick, when the next pick is 50 or so picks away.
> 
> but since i'm a big believer in rebounding and defense (along with stellar perimeter play) and at least the hint of a post game, i'm going to go big again. efficient scorer as well, some post moves, young, big, nice upside. and 82games likes him. almost went for a certain sf in wash, and another in atl (not the fat one).
> 
> but the pick's NENE.
> 
> NENE
> 
> not a sexy pick again, but there are enough scorers around the league to fill the other 2 spots.


And....another #1 on my list is gone. Thanks


----------



## kflo

having a single name is sexy though.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Im Two Picks Away!!! Hurry Up so I can Pick!! The next two picks better not be who I am gonna pick.


----------



## Casual

I have a list of 92 players now. There is some major, major talent still on the board.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I have a list of 92 players now. There is some major, major talent still on the board.


I think I have around 90 some right now. I only see 1 steal, and that player is the only one I'd be happy with this round. I'd gladly trade my 3rd rounder away for a 4th and 6th rounder if it was allowed


----------



## c_dog

okay, just to let everybody know i sent my list of players to cpawfan, so he's going to draft for me tomorrow. i figure that's the fairest way since he's not participating so i won't be giving my players away to other ppl. hope that's cool with everyone.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Again i must congratulate Yizlin (sp?) for coming up with this idea... It´s taking me some serious thinking to form my team...

I was lucky enough to get the #3 pick, and again lucky enough to see Duncan slip so far. No way i could let his escape: arguably one of the 3 best players in the league, unstopable on offense, great defender and rebounder...

Choosing my second pick was terrible: i knew i couldn´t get another star player, and i really wanted someone who could complement Duncan (who shall be, off course, my main gun).
I believe the Center position is the thinner in the entire league, so i put my mind on getting a center. I was afraid every quality center would be off the board coming the time to choose, but when the time came, 3 centers on my list were still available.

I don´t really need scoring from my Center, so i wanted a defender/rebounder one. So i chose Chandler, eventhough he had an injury-plagued year. He can rebound, block shots and intimidate. He still has great upside and i believe he would work well with Duncan.

Duncan and Chandler will take care of securing the paint.
So, for my 3rd pick, i wanted a perimeter player. However, by the time my 4th pick comes along, there won´t be much talent available and i still had to pick my 1-to-3 starting players.
So i decided to pick someone who could play at least 2 positions. Terry is not a great PG, but he can play the role. He can also effectively play the 2. So he was my pick. This way, when i´m on the clock again i can pick the best backcourt pleyer available and slide Terry to the other position...

Great Thread...

And i´ll see you in the Finals!


----------



## Hibachi!

With the 68'th pick team SacKings384 selects Theo Ratliff


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> With the 68'th pick team SacKings384 selects Theo Ratliff


There, no more complaints about not having D


----------



## cpawfan

Nice job in addressing the defense on your team.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> With the 68'th pick team SacKings384 selects Theo Ratliff


(Stares at SacKings384 as if he will kill him)


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> There, no more complaints about not having D


The analysis is practically writing itself right now. :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi!

There's an offensive guy I think is a real steal, but I just couldn't afford any more big offense... Whoever needs O the guy is right out there, just think about it...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> (Stares at SacKings384 as if he will kill him)


::runs::


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

1 more pick until my selection...please


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Again i must congratulate Yizlin (sp?) for coming up with this idea... It´s taking me some serious thinking to form my team...
> 
> I was lucky enough to get the #3 pick, and again lucky enough to see Duncan slip so far. No way i could let his escape: arguably one of the 3 best players in the league, unstopable on offense, great defender and rebounder...
> 
> Choosing my second pick was terrible: i knew i couldn´t get another star player, and i really wanted someone who could complement Duncan (who shall be, off course, my main gun).
> I believe the Center position is the thinner in the entire league, so i put my mind on getting a center. I was afraid every quality center would be off the board coming the time to choose, but when the time came, 3 centers on my list were still available.
> 
> I don´t really need scoring from my Center, so i wanted a defender/rebounder one. So i chose Chandler, eventhough he had an injury-plagued year. He can rebound, block shots and intimidate. He still has great upside and i believe he would work well with Duncan.
> 
> Duncan and Chandler will take care of securing the paint.
> So, for my 3rd pick, i wanted a perimeter player. However, by the time my 4th pick comes along, there won´t be much talent available and i still had to pick my 1-to-3 starting players.
> So i decided to pick someone who could play at least 2 positions. Terry is not a great PG, but he can play the role. He can also effectively play the 2. So he was my pick. This way, when i´m on the clock again i can pick the best backcourt pleyer available and slide Terry to the other position...
> 
> Great Thread...
> 
> And i´ll see you in the Finals!


I don't think you made a bad decision picking Chandler. That is a killer front line defensively and on the boards. I think Terry is a great complement to those two.


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for pick #68.

Due Up
---------
70. DaBigTicketKG21
71. Yao Mania
72. Yyzlin


----------



## kflo

i liked terry for his versatility as well. he would have gone nicely with kobe in the backcourt. 2 versatile guards capable of playing defense and either guard spot. and terry can hit the 3 to spread the floor.

but that's the last good i'll say about him. when dissecting your team, i'll be sure to bring up how he's a tweener-gunner who doesn't play any d.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think you made a bad decision picking Chandler. That is a killer front line defensively and on the boards. I think Terry is a great complement to those two.


Trying to get to 5 star-rating, are you?  

Well, it worked for me...


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> There's an offensive guy I think is a real steal, but I just couldn't afford any more big offense... Whoever needs O the guy is right out there, just think about it...


i think i know who u talkin about...im suprised he hasnt been picked yet. I expected him to go at the end of the 2nd round


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> i liked terry for his versatility as well. he would have gone nicely with kobe in the backcourt. 2 versatile guards capable of playing defense and either guard spot. and terry can hit the 3 to spread the floor.
> 
> but that's the last good i'll say about him. when dissecting your team, i'll be sure to bring up how he's a tweener-gunner who doesn't play any d.


Fair enough, kflo  

I knew Brad Miller and Magloire would be taken, and i had a 4 center list... two young and up and coming guys and 2 others (Ratliff was one of them). You picked one of them, Dalembert, wich i think was a great pick... Although risky (such as mine!)

In all honesty, i was having a hard time choosing between Dalembert and Chandler before you made your move.

My Terry will give your Kobe a full day...


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> In all honesty, i was having a hard time choosing between Dalembert and Chandler before you made your move.


I was as well. Unfortunately, you two *******s screwed me out of a chance at either of them.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> My Terry will give your Kobe a full day...


i'd love to see him guarding kobe!


----------



## Yyzlin

I was definitely considering drafting Ratliff with this round's pick if he fell to me. A frontcourt of Ratliff/R. Wallace/Kirilenko would have been a defensive monster.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> i'd love to see him guarding kobe!


Kobe will get his. No doubt. But you still need a second scorer. And don´t make it a post one, cause my Twin Towers will crush him...

BTW, how would you rank 1/10 Terry´s defense? I admit not having seen much of ATL games the last couple of seasons...


----------



## Kaas

When I think about all the great players left on the board that'll be perfect for my team, my mouth begins to water. :drool:


----------



## moss_is_1

what is this i wish i coulda been in it


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

How long do I have to wait before the pick is AUTO? Is there like a pre ranked draft where the highest player will go the person that is away from the computer.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> How long do I have to wait before the pick is AUTO? Is there like a pre ranked draft where the highest player will go the person that is away from the computer.


If you sent me a list, I'll make the pick for you. If you haven't sent me a list, and you don't pick within 24 hours, the people drafting behind you are allowed to pick until you make your selection.


----------



## Hibachi!

Are we gonna have like a poll, as to who has the best team or somethin?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Are we gonna have like a poll, as to who has the best team or somethin?


Unless you start improving your team, you needn´t worry about that...  

Sorry, but i´m afraid you won't even make it to the playoffs...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless you start improving your team, you needn´t worry about that...
> 
> Sorry, but i´m afraid you won't even make it to the playoffs...


My team owns yours...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> My team owns yours...


NEVER!

You can´t score on me in the paint... And Terry will get 30 on you!

Dirk is great and all, but i he won't get you past my Twin Towers...

Just surrender already!


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> NEVER!
> 
> You can´t score on me in the paint... And Terry will get 30 on you!
> 
> Dirk is great and all, but i he won't get you past my Twin Towers...
> 
> Just surrender already!


Dirk doesn't need to get past your twin towers... He's a shooter...So he'll just pick and roll with Billups, no way can Duncan keep up with Dirk. On the other end Ratliff will guard Timmy and Dirk can guard that inconsistent scorer you call Tyson Chandler... And try bringin that weak stuff in on Theo Ratliff!!!!!!! Chauncey Billups played great with Ben Wallace, and I got a taller version of him... Billups will shut down your boy Terry...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Dirk doesn't need to get past your twin towers... He's a shooter...So he'll just pick and roll with Billups, no way can Duncan keep up with Dirk. On the other end Ratliff will guard Timmy and Dirk can guard that inconsistent scorer you call Tyson Chandler... And try bringin that weak stuff in on Theo Ratliff!!!!!!! Chauncey Billups played great with Ben Wallace, and I got a taller version of him... Billups will shut down your boy Terry...


Duncan will beatch-slap Dirk all the way to Berlin... No way Dirk can control a game with long distance shooting against my team...
Theo is good, but Ty will get him off the glass... 

And SacKings, you cheated! You promised to rake Christina Webber, but didn+t... BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Duncan will beatch-slap Dirk all the way to Berlin... No way Dirk can control a game with long distance shooting against my team...
> Theo is good, but Ty will get him off the glass...
> 
> And SacKings, you cheated! You promised to rake Christina Webber, but didn+t... BOOOOOO!!!!


It's Chris Webber... And I didn't promise, I said hypothetically... Nobody on this board respects Chris Webber so he would be a bad first round pick, I wish I coulda gotten him later though  Dirk controls plenty of games from long distance, and Ty aint got NOTHIN on Theo


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> and Ty aint got NOTHIN on Theo


Only 2", 20lbs, and 10years.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> It's Chris Webber... And I didn't promise, I said hypothetically... Nobody on this board respects Chris Webber so he would be a bad first round pick, I wish I coulda gotten him later though  Dirk controls plenty of games from long distance, and Ty aint got NOTHIN on Theo


No it´s not... you know it... it´s Christina... come on, Sac, get it over your chest: C-H-R-I-S-T-I-N-A!!!  

Theo is overwhelmed playing against the Perennial Loosers... Maybe your PG will score some points... before Terry goes wild on you....

I WILL OWN DIRK.


----------



## Blazer Freak

This looks like alotta fun. Wish I coulda joined in.. Anyways, RebelSun, since you got JJ wanna be in my club?

BFreak.

PS:Anyone can PM Me with color you want your name.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Billups/Nowitzki/Ratliff

vs

Terry/Duncan/Chandler

Terry/Duncan is an, imo, better version of parker/duncan. (terry is a lot better then people realize, imo) Billups/Nowitzki is a worse version of Nash/Nowitzki. Chandler brings rebounding, defense, and a decent jumper. I don't like the fact that both chandler and duncan are more comfortable in the high post then low post. Ratliff brings a defensive presence, but lacks the rebounding you'd want from your center. Right now its fairly even, but i'd have to go with Terry/Duncan/Chandler. Although getting a good pg will be a lot harder then getting a good sg in the next couple of rounds, imo.


----------



## Hibachi!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tersk

What do you think of my pick on Stromile Swift - feedback please


----------



## Spriggan




----------



## Pure Scorer

Swift is a good pick at this time. He's young, and really underrated due to his lack of playing time. He lacks understanding of the game/awareness. He's athletically gifted. Decent inside scorer, but most of his points will come from putbacks and on the fast break. He's a nice fit for your team, but i think their were better fits for your team available. I'd look for a stro type player with your 4th pick, and with this pick i would have taken an interior defender or someone who could score on the low blocks. He does keep your team very young though, and your team looks like itll be in the running for best team for the future. A pretty good pick, but i think their were 3-4 better players available for your team (for right now.. considering future value stro would probably be the player id take)


----------



## Tersk

Dont you like my pick..BTW hilarious pic


----------



## Dark Praetor

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!


*inserts various LUE fads*


----------



## Spriggan

You killed it. Congratulations.


----------



## Dark Praetor

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> You killed it. Congratulations.


*tries to find LUEshi*


----------



## Spriggan

Tyronne Lue?


----------



## Tersk

What do you think of my pick, anyone?


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What do you think of my pick, anyone?


Lime cat isn't happy... because that's who I was thinking of picking, dammit. 

It was a good pick. I'm thinking of another player now, and he better not get picked before it's my turn.


----------



## Tersk

Thank u, your nickname from me is LimeCat now


----------



## Casual

Wow, there are actually people from GameFAQs here. Scary.

Swift is good, but there were and are several other star players available who are simply better than him depite his height.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

hey sorry i didnt make it yesterday.

what #pick do i get?


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for pick #69.

Due Up
---------
70. DaBigTicketKG21
71. Yao Mania
72. Yyzlin


Next time, just scroll back a few pages. You will be able to find it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

with the #69 pick, MiamiHeat03 selects Ben Gordon


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Pick #70 goes to DaBigTicketKG21 and he selects....


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

...Michael Finley


----------



## Hibachi!

That was the offensive player I was talkin about


----------



## Yao Mania

With the 71st pick of the draft team Yao Mania selects 6th man of the year *Antawn Jamison*


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Andre Miller with the 72nd pick. A solid point guard was a big necessity for this team, and with Miller falling to me, I couldn't pass up the pick. While he doesn't excel at anything, he does everything that a point guard needs to do quite well.

spriggan9 is now on the clock for pick #73.

Due Up
--------
74. Pure Scorer
75. 7M3
76. Pacers Fan


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 71st pick of the draft team Yao Mania selects 6th man of the year *Antawn Jamison*


I HATE YOU.

Now I have to actually.... think. Ugh.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yyzlin selects Andre Miller with the 72nd pick. A solid point guard was a big necessity for this team, and with Miller falling to me, I couldn't pass up the pick. While he doesn't excel at anything, he does everything that a point guard needs to do quite well.


Nice steal, Miller's a very solid starting PG

don't be hatin'!


----------



## Spriggan

May God forgive me for this, but I select...... Bruce Bowen. 

*shoots self*


----------



## Yyzlin

Pure Scorer is now on the clock for pick #74.

Due Up
--------
75. 7M3
76. Pacers Fan
77. WhoDaBest23


And Bruce Bowen? Wow. Surprise pick of the draft.


----------



## Spriggan

I needed a shut-down defender in the worst way.

Unfortunately, I'll probably end up having the worst frontcourt in the entire draft.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> May God forgive me for this, but I select...... Bruce Bowen.
> 
> *shoots self*


Wow, interesting pick. Glad to see that this thing is moving along quickly. Good picks guys.


----------



## Spriggan

Look at Yyzlin and Capt Obv hiding their true feelings.

"Surprise pick of the draft."

"Interesting pick."

Tell me what you really think or I'll eviscerate you.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Look at Yyzlin and Capt Obv hiding their true feelings.
> 
> "Surprise pick of the draft."
> 
> "Interesting pick."
> 
> Tell me what you really think or I'll eviscerate you.


Dude, it was an awesome pick.


----------



## Hibachi!

Well... I suppose if you're going against someone that picked Wally Sczerbiack, Bowen is your man... In that case, good pick...

http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/6971/Bruce_Drop_Kick1.gif


----------



## Yao Mania

Well spriggan everyone was giving u a hard time about Allen and Nash not being able to play D, so I guess u felt pressured to pick up someone like Bowen.

He may not look like a good player now, but I think he'll fit it well once your 10 player roster is complete.

Plus you'll probably win the contest for best 3pt shooting team


----------



## Spriggan

Nah, it's all good. I'm trading Nash to theo for T-Mac. We've already agreed on it.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yo, listen to this. I'll draft Marko Jaric and trade him to you for Ray Allen. I know, I know. It's such a sweet deal, but I'm a nice guy which is why I'm offering.


----------



## Spriggan

I'll do that as soon as the McGrady-Nash swap is complete.

I promise.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Can trades take place as the draft is going on? And where will trades be posted? In the first post?


----------



## Yyzlin

There will be a trading period after the draft is completed.


----------



## bballlife

Kflo got the steal of the draft. I was praying Nene would fall to me, and I was so close.

I was kind of thinking that he wouldnt slip past Kflo.

Excellent pick.

Him and Dalembert with Kobe?



Fo get bout it.


----------



## Casual

Nene won't be the steal of the draft with some of the players left.

...Bruce Bowen? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Pure Scorer

with the 74th pick i take Stephen Jackson


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Nene won't be the steal of the draft with some of the players left.
> 
> ...Bruce Bowen? Ha ha ha.


Nash, Ray, Bowen isn't a bad starting 1,2,3.


----------



## Pure Scorer

he should have taken a c/pf though, imo.. right now he has 3 shooters and no inside players


----------



## Pure Scorer

still a lot of good players left.. now im sort of wishing i took ben wallace with my first rounder and then took some more offensive minded players now.,.


----------



## Spriggan

I'll just pick up Shawn Bradley. No biggie.


----------



## Pure Scorer

shawn bradley is going to be the steal of the draft... he would have been the steal of the draft if he was taken #2 overall


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, one GM caved into the media cry for defense while another is living upto his name and has drafted 3 scorers

:grinning: :grinning: 

Time to crank out some analysis :devil: :devil:


----------



## 7M3

I need a point. Unfortunately, the only proven guard on the board is Jason Williams, and he's 29. By the time Darko and Melo are 25, and my team's ready to take over the league, he'll be out of it. Actually, becuase both of my players are so young, I'm pretty much stuck in "draft for the future" mode.

As such, I'm drafting Sebastian Telfair. With his unbelievable quickness and court vision, he's gauranteed to be atleast a solid PG in the NBA. I've got my scorers, and I think I've got, in 5 years, a top 5 PG in the league.

Damn, my team is gonna suck next year. But the teens will grow together...


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> Wow, one GM caved into the media cry for defense while another is living upto his name and has drafted 3 scorers
> 
> :grinning: :grinning:
> 
> Time to crank out some analysis :devil: :devil:


I didn't "cave in". The minute I drafted Nash I knew I needed some defensive help on the perimeter. Want proof I was contemplating Bowen much earlier? Here:



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Yeah, I figured my next pick would have to be some type of uh.... I've already said too much.
> 
> I just hope he makes it to my pick.
> 
> I hate his guts, but he will help my team.
> 
> Ok NOW I've said too much. :|


I was about to say "some type of defensive specialist".

And "I hate his guts". There are only two players who's guts I hate: Bibby and Bowen.

Looks like I can't hate Bowen anymore, though. Shucks.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> I need a point. Unfortunately, the only proven guard on the board is Jason Williams, and he's 29. By the time Darko and Melo are 25, and my team's ready to take over the league, he'll be out of it. Actually, becuase both of my players are so young, I'm pretty much stuck in "draft for the future" mode.
> 
> As such, I'm drafting Sebastian Telfair. With his unbelievable quickness and court vision, he's gauranteed to be atleast a solid PG in the NBA. I've got my scorers, and I think I've got, in 5 years, a top 5 PG in the league.
> 
> Damn, my team is gonna suck next year. But the teens will grow together...


You sound like the Bulls... two years ago.


----------



## 7M3




----------



## WhoDaBest23

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 71st pick of the draft team Yao Mania selects 6th man of the year *Antawn Jamison*


:upset:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> You sound like the Bulls... two years ago.


Keep waiting. In two years, both Curry and Chandler are dominant players.


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> I didn't "cave in". The minute I drafted Nash I knew I needed some defensive help on the perimeter. Want proof I was contemplating Bowen much earlier? Here:
> 
> I was about to say "some type of defensive specialist".
> 
> And "I hate his guts". There are only two players who's guts I hate: Bibby and Bowen.
> 
> Looks like I can't hate Bowen anymore, though. Shucks.


It was sarcasm. I figured you were going to go for Bowen when you said that. Plus, when I looked at your team after your first 2 picks, I said to myself, self, Bowen would be a good fit for this team.

Another paranoid GM thinking the media is out to get him


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> It was sarcasm. I figured you were going to go for Bowen when you said that. Plus, when I looked at your team after your first 2 picks, I said to myself, self, Bowen would be a good fit for this team.
> 
> Another paranoid GM thinking the media is out to get him


Damn the manipulative media! 

Haha, crap. I just remembered. Ray Allen hates Bowen. 

Good God, I already have strife within the organization.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> I need a point. Unfortunately, the only proven guard on the board is Jason Williams, and he's 29. By the time Darko and Melo are 25, and my team's ready to take over the league, he'll be out of it. Actually, becuase both of my players are so young, I'm pretty much stuck in "draft for the future" mode.
> 
> As such, I'm drafting Sebastian Telfair. With his unbelievable quickness and court vision, he's gauranteed to be atleast a solid PG in the NBA. I've got my scorers, and I think I've got, in 5 years, a top 5 PG in the league.
> 
> Damn, my team is gonna suck next year. But the teens will grow together...


damnit. i thought for sure hed be left for my fourth or fifth round pick...damnit.. there goes my pg.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> damnit. i thought for sure hed be left for my fourth or fifth round pick...damnit.. there goes my pg.


That's why I didn't take a chance on Bowen. There aren't even any good big men left.

I contemplated Doug Christie, but he's fallen off quite a bit. Bowen is superior.


----------



## Tersk

I have a good pick, hopefully no-one will pick him (unlikely)


----------



## Pure Scorer

there are a couple of good players left... obviously, they have some faults, but still tehy're good players


----------



## Tersk




----------



## Spriggan




----------



## cpawfan

*More Media Analysis*

Lebron, RJ & Kwame - 3/2/1, 3/2 & 4/5

Winner of the Best Wings Award. A youthful team at this point with good size at the 2, 3 & 4. Now that they have a big, they need a point. An experienced point would help this team win now, since they appear to have the scoring punch to do that or a young point would allow this team to grow together. I would go for the experience and try to win now.

KG, Rashard Lewis & Crawford - 4/3/5, 3 & 1/2

This team is looking to score lots of points and will be relying on KG to defend. By adding Crawford, this team now has some backcourt versatility and can select the best guard available regardless of position. A rugged defender would be a big help to KG.

TD, Chandler & Jason Terry - 4/5, 4/5 & 1/2

Another combo guard to go with a big front line. If Terry runs the point, this team may look to go uptempo so another swift finisher would be nice. Also, a shooter to help break zone defenses would be very handy.

Shaq, Boozer & Ginoboli - pure 5, pure 4 & pure 2

This team still needs a point guard, but now they have a streaky shooter for Shaq to pass to when he is doubled. Also need a quick, athletic small forward to assist the slower footed members of the front court.

TMac, Hinrich & Stromile Swift - 2/3, pure 1 & 4/5

Won the poll for Best Backcourt and now add an athletic big that can block shots and run. So far this is looking like an uptempo team and so far has a youthful look. Another big that can defend and rebound would really help since Stro has shown good potential, but hasn't had the chance to handle the pressure of being the primary big for a team yet.

Yao, Q & TJ Ford - pure 5, 2/3 & pure 1

A solid backcourt and a very young team. This is an interesting pairing of up tempo point guard and half court big man, however it is a good defensive pairing for Ford since he can allow his man to enter the paint knowing Yao is back there. One of the two forwards will need to be an offensive threat to give Yao another option to pass to when he is doubled.

Kobe, Dalembert & Nene - 2/3, pure 5 & 4/5

Nice pair of young bigs for Kobe to work with. Dalembert is the better defender and Nene is better on the offensive end. Either the point or the other wing will need to be a good shooter to help space this offense (which we know will not be the triangle).

Dirk, Billups & Ratliff - 3/4/5, 1/2 & pure 5

Finally some defense for this team and a good match for Dirk as Ratliff can take the tougher offensive player between the 4 & 5. Also will allow Billups to play a similar style of defense as did last season since he knows he will have somebody in the paint. Good balance so far, so can take the best wing players available to round out the starting lineup or try to steal a solid backup in the early rounds.

Amare, Dunleavy & Ben Gordon - 4/5, 3 & 1

Very young team, but it looks like they should work well together. Dunleavy is a good match for Ben since he can handle the ball and help bring the ball up against pressure as well as operate as a point forward and allow Ben to come off screens. To win now, a veteran backcourt player is needed. Also need a defensive minded center to keep Amare out of foul trouble.

Jermaine O'Neal, Sam Cassell & Michael Finley - 4/5, 1/2 & 2/3

Very offensive minded team and Finley will be a good fit since he won't be expected to be a team leader and go to guy. This team is being built to win in the playoffs, so the other two starters will need to be better than average defenders.

Jason Kidd, Jason Richardson & Antawn Jamison - pure 1, pure 2 & 3/4

A solid finisher is added to this great backcourt pairing. This team needs at least one defensive minded big to pair with the offensive firepower. A good shooter to bring off the bench or possibly start at the 3 and move Jamison to the 4, would also be very helpful. 

Andrei Kirilenko, Rasheed Wallace & Andre Miller - 3/4, 3/4/5 & pure 1

Winner of the Best Defense Award. A solid point guard to go with 2 versitale defenders and unselfish offensive players. This team needs a shooter as well as some interior depth.

Ray Allen, Steve Nash & Bruce Bowen - pure 2, pure 1 & 3/2

Hopefully Ray and Bruce can "get along" now that they are teammates. I don't think this team will see a single zone all year with this type of outside shooting. Need some bigs that can rebound and at least one that can score. The perimeter defense is now greatly improved and hopefully a defensive minded big can be added.

Peja Stojakovic, Eddy Curry & Stephen Jackson - pure 3, pure 5 & 2/3

Still no defense, but a lot of fire power. This team needs a point guard and a big that can pass and bang. The next pick will determine if the GM is going to try for balance, or try to out score every team.

Carmelo Anthony, Darko Milicic & Sebastian Telfair - 3, 5/4 & pure 1

Serious youth movement here. This team may take their lumps this season, but appears primed to blossom in the future. If a couple of solid veterans are added that will be a positive influence in the lockerroom, then this team might have a chance to make some noise this year. Experienced big men and a defensive wing are a must.


----------



## Tersk

Whos got the best trio so far?


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Whos got the best trio so far?


There are a few nice trio's I like, 

Yao, Q & TJ Ford - can't go wrong with Yao & I'm a huge Q fan.
Jermaine O'Neal, Sam Cassell & Michael Finley - I'd definately love to build around JO, and that's a nice supporting cast.

and last but not least, what you wanna hear.. 

TMac, Hinrich & Stromile Swift - tmac's one of the best in the league, i wanted hinrich he'll be a great pg, i love swift type players.


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> There are a few nice trio's I like,
> 
> Yao, Q & TJ Ford - can't go wrong with Yao & I'm a huge Q fan.
> Jermaine O'Neal, Sam Cassell & Michael Finley - I'd definately love to build around JO, and that's a nice supporting cast.
> 
> and last but not least, what you wanna hear..
> 
> TMac, Hinrich & Stromile Swift - tmac's one of the best in the league, i wanted hinrich he'll be a great pg, i love swift type players.


My two favorites right now are

SacKings384's team of Dirk Nowitzki, Chauncey Billups and Theo Ratliff and Yyzlin's team of Andrei Kirilenko, Rasheed Wallace, and Andre Miller. I think the reason I like them is that they seem balanced with a big, a point & a someone versatile

I also like DaBigTicketKG21's team of Jermaine O'Neal, Sam Cassell and Michael Finley because of the experience level. MiamiHeat03's young team of Amare Stoudemire, Mike Dunleavy and Ben Gordon is also very interesting.


----------



## Spriggan

I really like sprig's trio of Ray Allen, Steve Nash, and Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> and last but not least, what you wanna hear..
> 
> TMac, Hinrich & Stromile Swift - tmac's one of the best in the league, i wanted hinrich he'll be a great pg, i love swift type players.


Wow, your good - how did you ever know


----------



## Dark Praetor

I'm bored, so I'm gonna compare the positions of the players picked in the other league mainly made up of bbb.neters.

This one...... Our one

1. Lebron James - 3rd
2. Kevin Garnett- 1st
3. Tim Duncan- 5th
4. Shaquille O'Neal- 11th 
5. Tracy McGrady- 6th
6. Yao Ming- 4th
7. Kobe Bryant- 8th
8. Dirk Nowitzki- 9th
9. Amare Stoudemire- 13th
10. Jermaine O'Neal- 7th
11. Jason Kidd- 21st
12. Andrei Kirilenko- 12th
13. Ray Allen- 26th
14. Peja Stojakovic- 15th
15. Carmelo Anthony- 14th
16. Ron Artest- 47th
17. Allen Iverson- 33rd
18. Paul Pierce- 25th
19. Vince Carter- 16th
20. Elton Brand- 17th
21. Ben Wallace- 19th
22. Stephon Marbury- 23rd
23. Baron Davis- 24th
24. Dwayne Wade- *I'm sorry to say, 2nd*
25. Steve Francis- 30th
26. Zach Randolph- 27th
27. Lamar Odom- 29th
28. Pau Gasol- 18th
29. Michael Redd- 28th
30. Shawn Marion- 10th

There was some strange picks made.. blah.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> I'm bored, so I'm gonna compare the positions of the players picked in the other league mainly made up of bbb.neters.
> 
> This one...... Our one
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Ray Allen- 26th
> 
> 
> 16. Ron Artest- 47th
> 17. Allen Iverson- 33rd
> 18. Paul Pierce- 25th
> 
> 24. Dwayne Wade- *I'm sorry to say, 2nd*
> 
> 28. Pau Gasol- 18th
> 
> 30. Shawn Marion- 10th
> 
> There was some strange picks made.. blah.


Yes there were some


----------



## Dark Praetor

Well, I guess some picks were due to the fact it's a dynasty league, but it still doesn't excuse Wade being picked second.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> Well, I guess some picks were due to the fact it's a dynasty league, but it still doesn't excuse Wade being picked second.


Oh I guess that explains it...Dynasty or Fantasy where stats rule?


----------



## Yyzlin

Pacers Fan selects Marcus Camby with the 76th pick. 


WhoDaBest is now on the clock for the 77th pick. 

Due Up
--------
78. c_dog
79. MingBling
80. texan


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> As such, I'm drafting Sebastian Telfair. With his unbelievable quickness and court vision, he's gauranteed to be atleast a solid PG in the NBA. I've got my scorers, and I think I've got, in 5 years, a top 5 PG in the league.


Damn, 7...good pick. A risk, but a worthwhile one, considering the rest of your team. Telfair was a player I hoped I could steal in a later round.

I like your strategy of taking high-risk, high-upside players (except for Melo, who's relatively no-risk) and hoping to hit home runs with some or all of them. If all of the risks pan out, you have a possible dynasty. If one or two pan out, combined with Anthony, you still have a good foundation.


----------



## c_dog

whoa, i'm back and it's not even my turn yet? I'm disappointed...

to add to my disappointment, CAMBY was picked.. *sigh* #@!%$#%!!!!

if cpawfan is online he can still draft for me since my list is still unchanged(and I kind of forget who I had below Camby...) blah, crazy what a day without internet can do to your memory.... @[email protected]


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, 7...good pick. A risk, but a worthwhile one, considering the rest of your team. Telfair was a player I hoped I could steal in a later round.
> 
> I like your strategy of taking high-risk, high-upside players (except for Melo, who's relatively no-risk) and hoping to hit home runs with some or all of them. If all of the risks pan out, you have a possible dynasty. If one or two pan out, combined with Anthony, you still have a good foundation.


But this team won't be based on next season, it will be based on what they already have done won't it?


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> But this team won't be based on next season, it will be based on what they already have done won't it?


we'll be debating this for years - but obviously it's not just past performance, but expected future performance as well.


----------



## Yao Mania

Even though my team's pretty solid I still have some pieces to fill before I can be considered a contender.... 
Since I took Kidd with my first pick I've build my team like the finalist NJ Nets team.

Richardson > Jefferson
Jamison = Martin (Jamison's a better scorer, Martin's a better rebounder, defender)


----------



## Pure Scorer

I think you would have been better off taking swift instead of jamison if you're looking to have a fast break team. Swift is much better in the open court then Jamison imo, and can rebound better as well. He also plays good help defense and can alter/block shots well.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I think you would have been better off taking swift instead of jamison if you're looking to have a fast break team. Swift is much better in the open court then Jamison imo, and can rebound better as well. He also plays good help defense and can alter/block shots well.


But I also needed some post scoring and Jamison does the job. He was among the league leaders in fg% last yr. And I still need a C or maybe a PF so I'll get my interior D from that. 
Jamison's gonna have a solid yr with the Wiz next yr, take my word for it.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> But I also needed some post scoring and Jamison does the job. He was among the league leaders in fg% last yr. And I still need a C or maybe a PF so I'll get my interior D from that.
> Jamison's gonna have a solid yr with the Wiz next yr, take my word for it.


jamison was the guy i was debating picking when i went with nene. a very good scorer, and can rebound well from the 3 position. proved he can play within a system as well. but still hasn't played for a team that cares much about d.

it was tempting to put him at the 3 with kobe at the 2 and then not have to worry about scoring, but thought ultimately nene was the more unique player. and i liked the idea of having a solid interior defensive team (and nene can play some post offense). i'll need to add some scoring with one of the other 2 remaining spots now.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I think you would have been better off taking swift instead of jamison if you're looking to have a fast break team. Swift is much better in the open court then Jamison imo, and can rebound better as well. He also plays good help defense and can alter/block shots well.


swift was gone well before the jamison pick.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I select *Shareef Abdur-Rahim* with the 77th pick.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

His agent regrets to inform you that since you have a PF already and Reef will either be playing the small forward or coming off the bench, that he will not be in training camp this year. 

Apologies.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> His agent regrets to inform you that since you have a PF already and Reef will either be playing the small forward or coming off the bench, that he will not be in training camp this year.
> 
> Apologies.


:laugh: 

Well with Reef you know exactly who you're getting - someone who can score 20 ppg, but can't seem to score any of that in the last 4 minutes of the game


----------



## Yyzlin

c_dog is now on the clock for the 78th pick. 

Due Up
--------
79. MingBling
80. texan
81. OG


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Pacers Fan selects Marcus Camby with the 76th pick.


:sour: Shows how shallow this draft is when I have to take Marcus Camby


----------



## Casual

Finally somebody takes Shareef. Apparently 20 points and 9 rebounds a game isn't worth much. There's only one star player left that I can think of.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Does he resemble a gummy bear? 

I'm surprised hes still on the board. 20/8/5 two years ago, i think? Pretty damn good offensively, underrated defensively (he's a decent defender.. but nothing special). I'd consider him a steal at this point, but he just doesn't fit with my team.. and a lot of other teams


----------



## bballlife

I can not believe I passed on Gasol, I must have been drunk.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Bdiddy's not a bad pick that late in the first round, man.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> As such, I'm drafting Sebastian Telfair. With his unbelievable quickness and court vision, he's gauranteed to be atleast a solid PG in the NBA. I've got my scorers, and I think I've got, in 5 years, a top 5 PG in the league.
> 
> Damn, my team is gonna suck next year. But the teens will grow together...


I really don't like the Telfair pick at all. There were a lot of better and/or potentially better players left on the board.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Even though my team's pretty solid I still have some pieces to fill before I can be considered a contender....
> Since I took Kidd with my first pick I've build my team like the finalist NJ Nets team.
> 
> Richardson > Jefferson
> Jamison = Martin (Jamison's a better scorer, Martin's a better rebounder, defender)


No way. Jefferson is a much better player than Richardson. I would definitely take Martin over Jamison as well.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I really don't like the Telfair pick at all. There were a lot of better and/or potentially better players left on the board.


How many potentially better point guards are left? Really, only Shaun Livingston can compare in terms of talent, and, between those two, I prefer Telfair.

Obviously there were better players on the board. You can say that for all of my picks, as I decided to draft young prospects with a chance to be great, over very good, but not champion ship caliber stars. Picking 15th, it was really my only way to contend for a championship.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> How many potentially better point guards are left? Really, only Shaun Livingston can compare in terms of talent, and, between those two, I prefer Telfair.
> 
> Obviously there were better players on the board. You can say that for all of my picks, as I decided to draft young prospects with a chance to be great, over very good, but not champion ship caliber stars. Picking 15th, it was really my only way to contend for a championship.


I just think that he has very high bust potential. I can think of a lot of point guards I would rather have. I'm looking for a point for my next pick (last pick in the 4th or first in the 5th) and Telfair wasn't even on the radar for me. I think he's a severe reach in the third.


----------



## c_dog

well, i need a point guard. so i select carlos arroyo. he's a fine young pg and singlehandly made team usa look silly. he's also young and has his best years ahead of him.


----------



## The_Franchise

With the 79th pick, the Bling's select *Bobby Jackson*.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> With the 79th pick, the Bling's select *Bobby Jackson*.


Very good pick. :greatjob:


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Very good pick. :greatjob:


I agree, I would have taken Jackson instead of Arroyo, everyone thinks if you are awesome in the Olympics then your great in the NBA. I got news people, it not. You think Ginobli would score 29 points a game? Maybe on a lotto team like the Bobcats. Come one, the Olympics are a bad place to think of people to draft from. Then again he is younger, so he could always turn out to be good.

Good pick with BJ though.:grinning: 

BFreak.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Telfair/Arroyo/Jackson were all reasonable picks imo. Jackson isn't much of a pure pg, while arroyo is. Arroyo has the age advantage as well. Telfair is very young and very good. Has lots of potential. I think he was a good pick. I didn't expect him to go that early, but if i knew hed be taken by my next pick i would have taken him.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for the 80th pick. 

Due Up
--------
81. OG
82. Minstrel
83. bballife


----------



## Spriggan

You will all rue the day you laughed at my 3rd round Bruce "Karate Kid" Bowen pick.

Just wait till I fill out the rest of my roster.

You may as well begin ruing right now.

Go ahead, don't be shy.

Rue away.


----------



## texan

marquis daniels


----------



## cpawfan

After 80 picks, 2 members of Theo's Top 50 polls are still available. The current record drop holder is Michael Finley who dropped 28 spots. It is safe to say that is a mark that will be surpased.


----------



## OG

And with a steal late 3rd round i select.....

*Antoine Walker*


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> And with a steal late 3rd round i select.....
> 
> *Antoine Walker*


This is going to impact your "Best Body Award"


----------



## OG

Team OG thus far.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> This is going to impact your "Best Body Award"


I know, but he's a big body who can rebound, shoot and distribute, I couldn't go past him this late. I'll see how it can work in my favor for trades.


----------



## Yyzlin

Minstrel selects Erick Dampier with the 82nd pick.

bballlife is now on the clock for the 83rd pick. 

Due Up
--------
84. Filibuster
85. HippieHair33
86. DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> And with a steal late 3rd round i select.....
> 
> *Antoine Walker*


i wanted to take him in the next round!! him, shareef were on my list.. but none of them are good defenders so i decided to try and pick them late. when you have an offensive center the need for a good PF is not exactly on the top of your list.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> when you have an offensive center the need for a good PF is not exactly on the top of your list.


I think he'll be more useful for me then, I have one of the least offensive centers, but the most defensive.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Minstrel selects Erick Dampier with the 82nd pick.


Well, there goes ANOTHER of my #1's.

And my list has been whittled down to a mere 67 players


----------



## c_dog

oh man, i wanted Dampier next. He can play PF for me. He can rebound, and block a lot of shots. He would have compliment Big Z well.


----------



## Minstrel

Ah, just missed checking in time to announce it myself. I'm pretty pleased with picking up a solid center this late in the draft.


----------



## Pacers Fan




----------



## HippieHair33

come on people...make your picks


----------



## Pacers Fan




----------



## Pacers Fan




----------



## Casual

Oh, _that's_ what Ron Artest looks like.


----------



## bballlife

DOH, I was just about to grab Dampier.


With my pick I select.......................


TayShaun Prince


----------



## Kaas

There are two players I want. One has a higher chance of being gone by my next pick, but the other one could be gone by then too and I want him on my team more. So, Team FB selects...

Al Harrington


----------



## bballlife

Fillibuster,

You have no idea how close I was to picking Al.

I typed it in and just before I clicked on submit reply, I thought about Prince.

I then went back and forth before deciding on Prince because of his D and length.

Al is a great defender too, thats why I was considering him.


----------



## reHEATed

nice couple picks....


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Fillibuster,
> 
> You have no idea how close I was to picking Al.
> 
> I typed it in and just before I clicked on submit reply, I thought about Prince.
> 
> I then went back and forth before deciding on Prince because of his D and length.
> 
> Al is a great defender too, thats why I was considering him.


:yes: He is a great defender, which is pretty much the main reason I picked him. He also complements Bosh well. Not to mention he's still young (24). But, if Al was off the board and Prince still available, I would've picked Prince.


----------



## Pacers Fan

HippieHair won't be happy that his two top players were just taken.


----------



## HippieHair33

damnit, those were gonna be my 85th and 5th pick!!!!!!!!!

idk who im gonna pick now...gimme a few minutes everybody


----------



## Yyzlin

HippieHair33 seemingly dissappeared, but he's on the clock for pick #85. 

Due Up
--------
86. DaUnbreakableKing
87. KeiranHalycon
88. RebelSun


----------



## 7M3

Why in the **** would you post, knowing you're on the clock, and then leave the site?


----------



## HippieHair33

i have no idea who to pick...ill make my pick in the next couple minutes tho


----------



## HippieHair33

srry bout the wait...w/ the 85th pick in the draft i select Andre Iguodala 6-7 217 SG/SF Ariz.

idk nething about him really but i've heard he's good...im goin to bed guys lol peace


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> srry bout the wait...w/ the 85th pick in the draft i select Andre Iguodala 6-7 217 SG/SF Ariz.
> 
> idk nething about him really but i've heard he's good...im goin to bed guys lol peace


Well, that's a good pick anyway. He was one of my top choices at my next selection.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is on the clock for pick #86. 

Due Up
--------
87. KeiranHalycon
88. RebelSun
89. hobojoe


----------



## Captain Obvious

Interesting pick. I think there was better value on the board but a lot of people really like his game, so who knows.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

with the 86th pick I select:

Latrell Sprewell


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> with the 86th pick I select:
> 
> Latrell Sprewell


damn....u took my top pick

:upset: 


nice pick. How he lasted this long, i dont know


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> damn....u took my top pick
> 
> :upset:
> 
> 
> nice pick. How he lasted this long, i dont know


sorry  

Yeah, I went through all the picks and I was amazed to see all kinds of other players being picked ahead of sprewell. :sigh:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Now that Spree is taken (grrr)...

With the 87th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Guard BRENT BARRY.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> Guard BRENT BARRY.


Argh, I was gonna pick him in the next round.

You look like you have a nice defensive backcourt with Barry and Posey. They are two of the league's best perimeter defenders. Both also score very efficiently as indicated with their FG% and 3p%. Very nice.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Nice picks guys. Totally forgot about Barry.


----------



## reHEATed

Brent was another one of my top ones. I wanted him also. :upset:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Meh, I'm shooting for versatility. I was hoping to get Spree so I could have a slasher to play with Odom and Posey. But Barry's just too damned good to pass up. Great shooting, great passing, veteran leadership. Yay.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Argh, I was gonna pick him in the next round.
> 
> You look like you have a nice defensive backcourt with Barry and Posey. They are two of the league's best perimeter defenders. Both also score very efficiently as indicated with their FG% and 3p%. Very nice.


Not sure about where I'll end up playing them, it depends on my next pick. I might move Posey up to SF or leave him at the two; or Barry might be the offguard if I get a better point. 

So many choices...

Okay, not really this late anymore, but you know.


----------



## bballlife

I wouldnt call Barry one of the leagues best perimeter defenders.


----------



## Yyzlin

RebelSun is on the clock for pick #88. 

Due Up
--------
89. hobojoe
90 & 91. wadeshaqeddie
92. hobojoe


----------



## Pacers Fan

Iggy was a solid pick, definately looking toward the future, I somehow forgot about him.

Sprewell was an awesome pick, he was in my top5

Brent Barry was a great pick, he's one of the most underrated players in the league.

And it's nice to know that a certain player ranked #1 on my list is still there For now:uhoh:


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Iggy was a solid pick, definately looking toward the future, I somehow forgot about him.
> 
> Sprewell was an awesome pick, he was in my top5
> 
> Brent Barry was a great pick, he's one of the most underrated players in the league.
> 
> And it's nice to know that a certain player ranked #1 on my list is still there For now:uhoh:


I know who you want . Not sure why though, he doesn't really fit your team.


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> with the 86th pick I select:
> 
> Latrell Sprewell


And with this selection, all 50 from Theo's polls have been selected. Spree dropped from 45th to 86th for a record 41 place drop. Antoine was next with a 31 place drop.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I know who you want . Not sure why though, he doesn't really fit your team.


1. How would you know who I want?
2. With the players I already have, almost anyone fits my team.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. How would you know who I want?
> 2. With the players I already have, almost anyone fits my team.


1.) A previous comment in this thread gave it away (and the fact that I was considering that player as well).
2.) Maybe, but IMO this guy doesn't.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> No way. Jefferson is a much better player than Richardson.


Why don't we make a poll on the main forum for debate?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> 1.) A previous comment in this thread gave it away (and the fact that I was considering that player as well).
> 2.) Maybe, but IMO this guy doesn't.


I'm heavily considering about 4 guys right now, all of which I think would fit perfectly into my team. Why not just tell me who you think I'm going to pick so we can verify if you're right or not?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm heavily considering about 4 guys right now, all of which I think would fit perfectly into my team. Why not just tell me who you think I'm going to pick so we can verify if you're right or not?


I'm not going to throw out any names in order to not skew the draft process. This isn't a really big deal but if you want me to PM you the name of the guy to satisfy your curiosity I'll do that.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to throw out any names in order to not skew the draft process. This isn't a really big deal but if you want me to PM you the name of the guy to satisfy your curiosity I'll do that.


sure


----------



## c_dog

Whee, and i think i have one of the worst trio's as of right now. Arroyo is too young and still kind of unproven. Big Z only plays on one side of the court. Neither are the best players around Pierce.


----------



## rebelsun

With the 88th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

PG Shaun Livingston


----------



## Yyzlin

Hobojoe is on the clock for pick #89. 

Due Up
--------
90 & 91. wadeshaqeddie
92. hobojoe
93. RebelSun


----------



## hobojoe

I guess because he was injured last season he fell under the radar, but jeez, how did this guy last so long? 

With the 89th Overall pick, team hobojoe selects *Jamal Mashburn*.


----------



## reHEATed

With the 90th pick overall, team WSE selects Jason Williams










Comments on J Will- As a organization, we are proud to present point guard Jason Willaims. We feel we got a steal this late in the third round. We finally got the pg to team with Martin and Marion to make us a great fast break team. We also got a player who ranked top 10 in assists per game, assists per 48 minutes, and assist per to ratio. We got that true, pass first pg that every team needs, and think he will mix in with our other players really well. 

With the 91st overall pick, team WSE selects Eddie Jones. 










Comments on Jones- Veteran leadership, defense, and a great 3 pt shooter. We have that in Eddie Jones. He could also run the break well for a sg, as well as handle the ball when needed. He was third total in the nba last year, with 177 three balls made. With Martin, and Marion slashing and playing mostly inside, we needed a player who could consistently go out there and hit the 3. He is also a great defender, who teaming with Marion, will make for some great perimeter defense. We feel we got a similair player to Micheal Finley, who was picked 20 picks earlier. We feel we have a great pick here.


----------



## reHEATed

PG- J Will
SG- Jones
SF- Marion
PF- Martin

how do u guys rate my team so far?


----------



## hobojoe

He's the most underrated player in the league in my opinion, and him slipping to the 4th round just further solidifies that. 

With the 92nd overall pick, team hobojoe selects *Donyell Marshall*.


----------



## Yyzlin

I'll have to say that wadeshaqeddie has definitely composed a very nice team there. I have a feeling he'll be in the running for best overall team. 

RebelSun is on the clock for pick #93. 

Due Up
--------
94. KeiranHacylon
95. DaUnbreakableKing
96. HippieHair33


----------



## Aurelino

Can't believe J-Will got drafted this late.


----------



## hobojoe

*Team hobojoe*

PG- Mike Bibby
SG- Michael Redd
SF- Jamal Mashburn
PF- Donyell Marshall
C- ????


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> Can't believe J-Will got drafted this late.


i know. I was suprised Arroyo and Jackson got picked over him. I could understand Dre and Livingston, but arroyo and jackson just shock me. I was extremely shocked that he slipped to me, and he was an obvious choice for me. I was thinking of somebody else over Jones, but Jwill was very obvious to me, and for the last 20 picks I was praying somebody else wouldnt pick him.


----------



## rebelsun

With the 93rd pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

G/F Luke Jackson










Las Vegas Madames:
PG Shaun Livingston
G/F Joe Johnson
G/F Luke Jackson
P/C Pau Gasol


----------



## Yyzlin

KeiranHacylon is on the clock for pick #94. 

Due Up
--------
95. DaUnbreakableKing
96. HippieHair33
97. Filibuster


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

HALCYON, dammit! H-A-L-C-Y-O-N.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 93rd pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> G/F Luke Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Madames:
> PG Shaun Livingston
> G/F Joe Johnson
> G/F Luke Jackson
> P/C Pau Gasol


You have a *great* core of talented guys, all under 25 years old. Nice picks RebelSun, it's obvious you had a strategy at the beginning and you're sticking to it. As of right now, you're looking real good in my opinion.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> *Team hobojoe*
> 
> PG- Mike Bibby
> SG- Michael Redd
> SF- Jamal Mashburn
> PF- Donyell Marshall
> C- ????


Worst Defensive team ever.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I guess because he was injured last season he fell under the radar, but jeez, how did this guy last so long?
> 
> With the 89th Overall pick, team hobojoe selects *Jamal Mashburn*.


Yah I was thinking about how everyone just seemed to have forgotten about him. The guy was an all-star just a yr ago!


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> You have a *great* core of talented guys, all under 25 years old. Nice picks RebelSun, it's obvious you had a strategy at the beginning and you're sticking to it. As of right now, you're looking real good in my opinion.


Thanks hobo. W/o a superstar to build around, I'm just trying to get young, talented guys. I thought about taking a C here, but Livingston and Jackson were hard to pass up.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> PG- J Will
> SG- Jones
> SF- Marion
> PF- Martin
> 
> how do u guys rate my team so far?


I really like this team, but I question the ability for any of these guys to be a true franchise player. Then again, you had the last pick so there's nothing you could do about that. Good job with your team.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

After much deliberation over a couple of players, I've settled on one. Sorry for the delay.

With the 94th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Guard ERIC SNOW.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is on the clock for pick #95. 

Due Up
--------
96. HippieHair33
97. Filibuster
98. bballlife


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> PG- J Will
> SG- Jones
> SF- Marion
> PF- Martin
> 
> how do u guys rate my team so far?


As I look at this before I write the rest of the "media analysis" for round 3, I have to say I am a big fan of this team right now. So which team was your model, NJ of the last 2 years or PHX of the upcoming season?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Yah I was thinking about how everyone just seemed to have forgotten about him. The guy was an all-star just a yr ago!


He's one of the most versatile SF's in the game, but he's not a great defender and has always had a poor FG%. Still a great pickup this late in the draft.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> As I look at this before I write the rest of the "media analysis" for round 3, I have to say I am a big fan of this team right now. So which team was your model, NJ of the last 2 years or PHX of the upcoming season?


i really didnt have a model. I just tried to take the best 2 available players with my first picks, and base the rest of my picks around them and their style of play. I guess my team compares most to the Nets. Martin at pf, a great all around sf, a true point and a sg who could consistently hit the 3 and defend.


----------



## Tersk

Oooh, my guys still there. but is he worthy? Being a Dallas fan I dont know if I could bring myself to picking him..Ive said too much


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> i know. I was suprised Arroyo and Jackson got picked over him. I could understand Dre and Livingston, but arroyo and jackson just shock me. I was extremely shocked that he slipped to me, and he was an obvious choice for me. I was thinking of somebody else over Jones, but Jwill was very obvious to me, and for the last 20 picks I was praying somebody else wouldnt pick him.


JWill is a great PG. I'm a Grizz fan so I'm a big fan, but his defense isn't great. I wanted a more well-rounded PG. I feel arroyo would fit my team better. Maybe arroyo had me fooled in the olympics, i dunno.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 88th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> PG Shaun Livingston


There goes my PG...


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> With the 90th pick overall, team WSE selects Jason Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments on J Will- As a organization, we are proud to present point guard Jason Willaims. We feel we got a steal this late in the third round. We finally got the pg to team with Martin and Marion to make us a great fast break team. We also got a player who ranked top 10 in assists per game, assists per 48 minutes, and assist per to ratio. We got that true, pass first pg that every team needs, and think he will mix in with our other players really well.
> 
> With the 91st overall pick, team WSE selects Eddie Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments on Jones- Veteran leadership, defense, and a great 3 pt shooter. We have that in Eddie Jones. He could also run the break well for a sg, as well as handle the ball when needed. He was third total in the nba last year, with 177 three balls made. With Martin, and Marion slashing and playing mostly inside, we needed a player who could consistently go out there and hit the 3. He is also a great defender, who teaming with Marion, will make for some great perimeter defense. We feel we got a similair player to Micheal Finley, who was picked 20 picks earlier. We feel we have a great pick here.


Great picks! I completely forgot about Williams, and EJ was my backup for my next pick... oh well... i'll have to do some thinking now.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> He's the most underrated player in the league in my opinion, and him slipping to the 4th round just further solidifies that.
> 
> With the 92nd overall pick, team hobojoe selects *Donyell Marshall*.


Damn...you took the steal I was hoping would fall a few more picks to my next pick. With Marshall, I could have ruled the world.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> With the 90th pick overall, team WSE selects Jason Williams


Aargh, my other steal pick. Gone. :sigh:


----------



## rebelsun

It's a good thing we're not using a salary cap Minstrel, because you're pushing $40 mil w/ only three players.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> It's a good thing we're not using a salary cap Minstrel, because you're pushing $40 mil w/ only three players.


I laugh at salary caps.

There, I just did again.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I laugh at salary caps.
> 
> There, I just did again.


Minstrel is bound by nothing. :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

With the 95th pick I select:

Jim Jackson 












My team so far: 































What you guys think??


----------



## Yyzlin

HippieHair33 is on the clock for pick #96. 

Due Up
--------
97. Filibuster
98. bballlife
99. Minstrel


----------



## HippieHair33

with the 96th pick of the draft i select, or might i say steal, caron butler!! yay yay yay!:|


----------



## Captain Obvious

Very solid pick. Filibuster you're up let's keep this thing moving.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hobojoe
wadeshaqeddie

I hate you for both your picks

HippieHair, die.


----------



## Kaas

Team FB selects...

Mikael Pietrus


----------



## Yyzlin

bballlife is on the clock for pick #98. 

Due Up
--------
99. Minstrel
100. OG
101. texan


----------



## HippieHair33

*my team*

MY TEAM 































sorry for the francis pic....kinda disturbing...but not a bad team!


----------



## Captain Obvious

I don't like the Iggy pick but the other three guys were very good picks.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I don't like the Iggy pick but the other three guys were very good picks.


I would disagree. I considered taking Iguodala w/ one of my picks. He's an outstanding athlete, good defender, can handle the ball, and can rebound. He's not a great scorer, but he does everything else well.

Not a good go-to guy, but a good complementary player.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Yeah i was planning on taking Luke Jackson but somebody already took him.

I guess my next player will be (.... ......)


----------



## MiamiHeat03

What do u think of this trio:
Amare Stoudemire,Mike Dunleavy,and Ben Gordon


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What do u think of this trio:
> Amare Stoudemire,Mike Dunleavy,and Ben Gordon


I like that trio a lot. All are young and very talented. Amare is the centerpiece and those guys are great complements. 

:greatjob:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I like that trio a lot. All are young and very talented. Amare is the centerpiece and those guys are great complements.
> 
> :greatjob:


Yep, Amare and Dunleavy are as different as any 2 6'10" guys can be


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What do u think of this trio:
> Amare Stoudemire,Mike Dunleavy,and Ben Gordon


I don't like Dunleavy and IMHO he should've been picked in the 5th or 6th round. With Ben and Amare, you are a definate contender for best future team though.


----------



## Pacers Fan

What does everyone think of my trio(see sig) soon to become quartet?


----------



## Tersk

Its good but your problem is an injury prone center

What do y'all think of my trio


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What do u think of this trio:
> Amare Stoudemire,Mike Dunleavy,and Ben Gordon


I like Dunleavy more than most of this board probably but I would never of have picked him in the second round. Nevertheless, that is a nice young trio.

While we're on this subject, what do you guys think of my trio (see sig)? And while we're at it, how many people here think Kwame can be my starting center (I'm most likely starting him at the 4 but I want to know what you guys think)?


----------



## Tersk

Can Stromile Swift be a starting Center, I dont think Kwame can


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> What does everyone think of my trio(see sig) soon to become quartet?


Well, let's just say you took 2 of the players i wanted(artest and camby) 2 spots before i wanted them... and magloire was taken 1 spot before!!!.. i have no luck at all. Artest and Camby is a great defensive frontcourt, doesnt matter who the PF is.


ah, what could have been.. Artest, Magloire, and Camby.. That would be one of the best young front courts in the league, especially defensively.

Arenas i wanted to draft with my 3rd or 4th. I wanted either him or Andre Miller as my PG.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Can Stromile Swift be a starting Center, I dont think Kwame can


Stro can get away with playing center, but I'd say he's still best at the 4 spot. Your team can be scary with young talents like Stro, Kirk, and of course, T-Mac. I think adding some young veterans on the team wouldn't hurt. But I say you can possibly have one of the most exciting teams in the league with T-Mac and Stro.

what do ppl think of my trio? sucks? yeah, i thought so. no defense whatsoever.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Its good but your problem is an injury prone center
> 
> What do y'all think of my trio


Camby is injury prone, but you can't deny his 3 blocks per game! I honestly didn't want him, he was like #15 on my list when I left, and when I came back, I had the Camby-man.

And theo, your team is not so much a trio, but a single player with some decent players around him, not a trio, definately not a trio, you don't qualify. And I don't think Stro can be your Center at 6'9'', but maybe that's just me.

Captain Obvious, definately an awesome future, with some very nice passing from LBJ and RJ, with the post game and shotblocking skills (if they ever develop) of Kwame Brown.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: my team*



> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> MY TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the francis pic....kinda disturbing...but not a bad team!



This team is very athletic and will defend well, but ball movement and outside shooting look to be two big problems for you.


----------



## bballlife

With the 98th pick in the draft, I select...............




Troy Murphy


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Camby is injury prone, but you can't deny his 3 blocks per game! I honestly didn't want him, he was like #15 on my list when I left, and when I came back, I had the Camby-man.
> 
> And theo, your team is not so much a trio, but a single player with some decent players around him, not a trio, definately not a trio, you don't qualify. And I don't think Stro can be your Center at 6'9'', but maybe that's just me.
> 
> Captain Obvious, definately an awesome future, with some very nice passing from LBJ and RJ, with the post game and shotblocking skills (if they ever develop) of Kwame Brown.


What do u mean, they compliment each other well. Just as good as your guys compliment each other, no?

Damn Troy Murphy was on my list aswell


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> what do ppl think of my trio? sucks? yeah, i thought so. no defense whatsoever.


I like your trio. Z is a very good post player and can even step out to hit a J, and also can block shots from the strongside (which most people can't) on the defensive end. Paul Pierce can play decent-good D and is a great offensive option as long as RON ARTEST isn't guarding him. Carlos Arroyo was taken way too eraly IMO because of the way he played in the olympics. When this draft is all over, Arroyo's performance will nearly forgotten, and RJ's choke-job will too(great steal). Getting a good wing defender like ____ ________ would help your team very much so.

bballlife, very good pick for the future, you'd be surprised at how many Troy Murphy fans and believers there are out there.


----------



## bballlife

Stro has one of the worst work ethics in the league you know.


----------



## Yyzlin

Minstrel selects Allan Houston with the 99th pick. 

OG is on the clock for pick #100. 

Due Up
--------
101. texan
102. MingBling
103. c_dog


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> With the 98th pick in the draft, I select...............
> 
> Troy Murphy


Damn you!


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Minstrel selects Allan Houston with the 99th pick.


Can someone please tell me where Minstrel lives? I have a surprise for him:rocket:


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I like your trio. Z is a very good post player and can even step out to hit a J, and also can block shots from the strongside (which most people can't) on the defensive end. Paul Pierce can play decent-good D and is a great offensive option as long as RON ARTEST isn't guarding him. Carlos Arroyo was taken way too eraly IMO because of the way he played in the olympics. When this draft is all over, Arroyo's performance will nearly forgotten, and RJ's choke-job will too(great steal). Getting a good wing defender like ____ ________ would help your team very much so.
> 
> bballlife, very good pick for the future, you'd be surprised at how many Troy Murphy fans and believers there are out there.


I like Murphy's game a lot, and I agree with your analysis on that team as well.


----------



## Yao Mania

Minstrel's going for the "highest salary team" award....


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Mintrel's going for the "highest salary team" award....


Payroll is over $56.5m from only 4 players. I think Mourning will be the next pick :grinning:.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Payroll is over $56.5m from only 4 players. I think Mourning will be the next pick :grinning:.


Isn't Jalen Rose still on the board?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't Jalen Rose still on the board?


:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## bballlife

Whats up now.


----------



## Hibachi!

My team could take most of your teams 3 on 4


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Whats up now.


The opposing team's big man as they dunk over your soft low post defense .


----------



## reHEATed

Ok, here are my opinions on some of the teams so far, for those who care. Im being brutally honest as well, so dont get pissed. 

Hobojoe's team of Bibby, Redd, Mash and Marshall. I like some components of this team, especially the guards, but I dont like your fowards, and your in the same position of a lot of people including me, looking for a steal at center. Your guards are great, but Mash is always injured, is a bad defender, and Marshall is a bad/rebounder for the power fowards position. And at center, you wont find a great rebounder and defender to make up for that. I see your team guard havy, but very weak, especially defensively and on the boards. You also better get a good backup at sf if u want any votes, cus u cant count on Mash for more than 20 games, and my vote will include that proponent of his game. 

Than comes HippieHair33

I see what your going for, and I like it. You are a young, talented, athletic team. Andre might not have been a great value pick for your number, but he fits with the team concept u have going really well. Francis was a good 1st selection, and Meka is your only frontcourt player so far, but hes gonna be a good one. U have to get him some help though underneath. 

And than Pacers fan
Artest and Camby at foward spots, and Arenas at guard is a very good core for you team, both now, and talent wise for the future. I want to see who u 4th pick is gonna be, but im really liking your trio right now. I also want to see where u place arenas, and that may change ny opinion (I see him as a 2). 

And than C-dog
Your team im not really liking much. You have some good players, but compared to some other teams, just not good enough of a core. Your solid at center with Z, which cant be said for many teams. I like Arroyo, and know his game well (FIU), but i just see him as a reach for where u drafted him. Pierce is great, and u had a solid pick there. Ur team is solid, but just not great compared to some others

Captain Obvious
I really like oyur team. Your team and the team w/ Bosh and Wade, are the two teams running for best young team (I think yours is better right now) You also have the best young player in the game, and possibly the best player period in a couple years. You have a true franchise player, with great players around him in Jefferson and Kwame. Very nice looking team.

Theo
Hinrich and Tmac is awesome. Now stro hasnt shown anything yet, but I like his game a lot. Hinrch and Tmac is the best backcourt, hands down, and Stro was a semi solid pick. I like your team, and it depends what u get at center and sf (Stro is not a center. You could put him there, but u wont get a lot of votes).


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Ok, here are my opinions on some of the teams so far, for those who care. Im being brutally honest as well, so dont get pissed.
> 
> Hobojoe's team of Bibby, Redd, Mash and Marshall. I like some components of this team, especially the guards, but I dont like your fowards, and your in the same position of a lot of people including me, looking for a steal at center. Your guards are great, but Mash is always injured, is a bad defender, and Marshall is a bad/rebounder for the power fowards position. And at center, you wont find a great rebounder and defender to make up for that. I see your team guard havy, but very weak, especially defensively and on the boards. You also better get a good backup at sf if u want any votes, cus u cant count on Mash for more than 20 games, and my vote will include that proponent of his game.


I gotta disagree with u there, Marshall's a great rebounder, he was among the league leaders in double doubles last yr. And Mashburn can still score with the best, so I wouldn't count him out yet.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I gotta disagree with u there, Marshall's a great rebounder, he was among the league leaders in double doubles last yr. And Mashburn can still score with the best, so I wouldn't count him out yet.


with Marshall, you are right. When he went to Toronto, he got a good amount of rebounds. I still consider him a tweener though, with more of a sf's game but being forced to play pf. He cant guard bigs that well also. But u are right with rebounding, my bad

With Mash, he was one of those players that had a negative impact with his team last year. Hornets were doing great, and he came back, jacked up a lot of shots, and the team suffered because of it record wise. Also, u cant count on him for anything. He has had seasons of 19, 40, 24, 37, 32, 18, and 48 games played in his career. You cant count on him being in you lineup. Thats why he needs a good backup at sf. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Yao Mania

For easy reference I'm putting all the drafted players in Alphabetic order for everyone, 'cuz in a round or 2 I'm sure ppl will be forgetting who's been drafted or not:

77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
124. Leandro Barboas - rawse
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
118. Shane Battier - PauloCatarino
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
37. Chris Bosh- Filibuster
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
20. Elton Brand- texan
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
66. TJ Ford- Casual
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
123. Matt Harpring - PauloCatarino
84. Al Harrington- Filibuster
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
125. Josh Howard - theo4002
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
40. Corey Maggette- OG
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
122. Mike Miller -SpeedyThief
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
67. Nene- kflo
119. Rasho Nesterovic - SpeedyThief
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
120. Mehmet Okur - Captain Obvious
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
41. Tony Parker- texan
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibuster
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
101. Tim Thomas- texan
121. Jamaal Tinsley - Captain Obvious
81. Antoine Walker- OG
21. Ben Wallace- OG
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibuster
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie
6. Yao Ming- Casual


----------



## Yyzlin

I'm not sure if you know this or not, but on the first page, I have every pick listed. It's not in alphabetical order though.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I'm not sure if you know this or not, but on the first page, I have every pick listed. It's not in alphabetical order though.


Yer I think he knows but say u wanna search for Marquis Daniels you go straight to the D section instead of scrolling through the 4 rounds to see if hes been picked or not and you're more likely to make a mistake if u do that


----------



## HippieHair33

*Re: Re: The Official GM Challenge Draft Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> For easy reference I'm putting all the drafted players in Alphabetic order for everyone, 'cuz in a round or 2 I'm sure ppl will be forgetting who's been drafted or not


thx a lot dude, this will really help!


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I'm not sure if you know this or not, but on the first page, I have every pick listed. It's not in alphabetical order though.


Of course I know, I'm copying and pasting from your list!


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> The opposing team's big man as they dunk over your soft low post defense .



Murphy aint soft, and Prince can defend in the post when need be.

Just wait until my center comes in.


----------



## Minstrel

Troy Murphy was a strong pick. I originally had him as my next pick (which you would have trumped me for) but then I reconsidered since I already had Webber. I decided a shooting guard was a greater priority for me, and thus I moved Allan Houston to the top of my list.

I'm going to be well over the salary cap anyway and I have unlimited cash, so Houston's salary doesn't hurt me. Just on pure ability, he's a steal at this point...a sweet shooter who can also penetrate decently.


----------



## rebelsun

The Madames:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> The Madames:


Gasol looks intimidating, but the other 3 look high


----------



## Hibachi!

Goin for Team for the Future eh?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Gasol looks intimidating, but the other 3 look high


----------



## OG

With the 100th pick, I select....

*Cuttino Mobley*

Looking for shooters to hit the outside shot off the Maggette drive, it's hard to go wrong with this cat.


----------



## Tersk

Its an ok pick cant complain. Your team is very undersized tho (except walker)


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Its an ok pick cant complain. Your team is very undersized tho (except walker)


there's still plenty of time to add size.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> With the 100th pick, I select....
> 
> *Cuttino Mobley*
> 
> Looking for shooters to hit the outside shot off the Maggette drive, it's hard to go wrong with this cat.


Damn it :upset:.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan drafts Tim Thomas with the 101st pick.

MingBling is on the clock for pick #102. 

Due Up
---------
103. c_dog
104. WhoDaBest23
105. Pacers Fan


----------



## The_Franchise

Hard to pass up on a couple guys, but with the 102nd pick the Bling's select *Kurt Thomas*.


----------



## c_dog

very tough decision for me so i took some time to think about it.. hope I got it right... no more drafting on potential and hoping that more proven players slip..

I looked at some of the players, and I decided I wanted some rebounding, so I'm going to pick possibly the best rebounder available, *Kenny Thomas*. Undersized, maybe, but he can sure rebound and score. Was tearing it up as the season came to a close.

Not exactly the most intimidating player, but he should get the job done.


----------



## Yyzlin

Huge run on the Thomases in the league. Is Etan next? 

WhoDaBest23 is on the clock for pick #104. 

Due Up
---------
105. Pacers Fan
106. 7M3
107. Pure Scorer


----------



## Hibachi!

I hope nobody takes my pick :upset:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I hope nobody takes my pick :upset:


me too.... I've been seeing him go by for almost a whole round now, I'd be really pissed if he gets picked right b4 me.....


----------



## Pacers Fan

Great, Kurt and Kenny were two rugged PF's I was hoping to draft, oh well. Tim Thomas was also someone I was looking at. Still, my #1 is still there.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Still can't decide who to pick for my next pick.

I'm down to 4 players. If you would, Yyzlin, don't pick who I sent in on my list as I'll probably be here to make it, and I might change my mind.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Huge run on the Thomases in the league. Is Etan next?


Well, you gotta admit that the Thomases are pretty good. They might not be superstars but they're definitely solid role players. I wasn't even paying attention to who others were picking. I knew I wanted to draft Kenny all along.:yes: With Pierce shooting all night I need someone who can crash the boards and have easy putbacks. With Camby and Dampier already gone, Thomas was an easy choice. He's a poorman's Ben Wallace(undersized rebounder) with an offensive game but then not as good defensively, imo.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Bling's:

Bobby Jackson
Vince Carter
Kurt Thomas
Jamaal Magloire

I was really thinking about drafting some decent SF's left out there, but I knew I needed a tough defender at the 4 spot alongside Magloire, and I wasn't going to find value like that later on in the draft.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I select *Darius Miles* with my pick in the 4th round.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I select *Darius Miles* with my pick in the 4th round.


& here I was hoping he'd last til my next pick.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I select *Darius Miles* with my pick in the 4th round.


Iverson, Dwight Howard, Shareef, Miles.... interesting combination.

5 more picks 'til mine.... pls pls pls no one take my pick....


----------



## Tersk

11 picks till me, i've got an awesome SF in mind


----------



## Yyzlin

Pacers Fan is on the clock for pick #105. 

Due Up
---------
106. 7M3
107. Pure Scorer
108. spriggan9


----------



## Yyzlin

I totally forgot. Pacers Fan gave me a list. 

Pacers Fan drafts Doug Christie with the 105th pick.

7M3 is on the clock for pick #106. 

Due Up
---------
107. Pure Scorer
108. spriggan9
109. Yyzlin


----------



## 7M3

Vladamir Radmanovich. Too much talent to pass up.


----------



## Yyzlin

Pure Scorer is on the clock for pick #106. 

Due Up
---------
108. spriggan9
109. Yyzlin
110. Yao Mania


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The Bling's:
> 
> Bobby Jackson
> Vince Carter
> Kurt Thomas
> Jamaal Magloire
> 
> I was really thinking about drafting some decent SF's left out there, but I knew I needed a tough defender at the 4 spot alongside Magloire, and I wasn't going to find value like that later on in the draft.


I like the VC and Magloire pick(a lot.. A LOT). But your other 2 picks are... meh. Kurt Thomas is alright with a 4th I suppose, but the lineup certainly doesn't look as intimidating as some of the other lineups out there. But hey, you have one of the best C's in the league and most ppl just have a lineup of good PF, SG, SF's, which are the easiest positions to fill, imho. there just aren't that many servicable centers and pg's out there.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 11 picks till me, i've got an awesome SF in mind


No you don't -_-+ That SF is mine. Oh wait, you get to pick first -_- you better not be thinking of who i'm thinking.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> No you don't -_-+ That SF is mine. Oh wait, you get to pick first -_- you better not be thinking of who i'm thinking.


There are quite a few steals at the swing positions still available. I'm set at those positions so you guys don't have to worry about me getting your guys .


----------



## Pure Scorer

With the 107th pick, I'll take Luke Ridnour


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Vladamir Radmanovich. Too much talent to pass up.


asdgfsdaglsabg;s'adg'e[w'pgjw'vmw';lbnwv ; ';ldsngep]pk :upset:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Vladamir Radmanovich. Too much talent to pass up.


Lots of potential in your team, nice pick in Radman




> With the 107th pick, I'll take Luke Ridnour


I'm one of the biggest Ridnour supporters on BBB.net but even I think this pick might've been too early, still a lot more other starting-calibre PGs out there


----------



## Pacers Fan

Any comments on my Doug Christie pick?

Arenas/Christie/Artest/Camby?/Camby?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Any comments on my Doug Christie pick?
> 
> Arenas/Christie/Artest/Camby?/Camby?


Awesome, awesome defensive team. Offensively, there's going to be some problems. Christie was a good pick though.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Anyone have comments on mine?

Snow/Barry/Posey/Odom/?????


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Anyone have comments on mine?
> 
> Snow/Barry/Posey/Odom/?????


A good veteran team, but there's no go-to scorer. Who's going to create a shot with 5 seconds left?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Anyone have comments on mine?
> 
> Snow/Barry/Posey/Odom/?????


All of these guys are good team players. This will be a good defensive team but they won't be serious contenders without a legitimate #1 option.


----------



## Yyzlin

spriggan9 is on the clock for pick #108. 

Due Up
---------
109. Yyzlin
110. Yao Mania
111. DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Awesome, awesome defensive team. Offensively, there's going to be some problems. Christie was a good pick though.


I'm trying to create an athletic team with some shooters. Arenas, Artest, and Christie all average 2 steals per game, and Camby 1, Camby also gets 3 blocks a game. I figure this should anchor some fast breaks. Arenas can create his own shot, and so can Camby and Artest, Christie is always there to shoot the 3 if someone's doubled.



> Anyone have comments on mine?Snow/Barry/Posey/Odom/?????


Great bunch of role players, although Lamar Odom as your #1 option isn't really that good. I mostly agree with Casual about your team.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I will be without iternet conection for awhile so i will just PM my Top 05 4th round pick.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Any comments on my Doug Christie pick?
> 
> Arenas/Christie/Artest/Camby?/Camby?


You'll definately need some size. Camby's a great shot blocker but he's fragile and will need help in the post offensively and defensively. Otherwise very solid backcourt.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I'm one of the biggest Ridnour supporters on BBB.net but even I think this pick might've been too early, still a lot more other starting-calibre PGs out there


I think it might have been a little too early to take him too, but i wanted to keep my team kind of young.. and Ridnour is the only (young) pg left imo who would suit the type of team I'm trying to put together.. and i only needed a pf/pg, and i ahve 8 pf's in mind, while ridnour was the only pg who i was looking at. 

i think he could put up something like 13 ppg, 7 apg, 3 rpg, 1.5 spg as a starter. he's got a good pg mentality, can penetrate well, pass, and hit the outside shot.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Kurt Thomas is alright with a 4th I suppose, but the lineup certainly doesn't look as intimidating as some of the other lineups out there. But hey, you have one of the best C's in the league and most ppl just have a lineup of good PF, SG, SF's, which are the easiest positions to fill, imho. there just aren't that many servicable centers and pg's out there.


I'm not taking the best player available, or the most expensive player available... on paper look how strong Minstrel's team looks:

Marbury
Allan Houston
Webber
Dampier

2 guys hampered by injuries in Houston and Webber (who will never be the same again), Dampier who has a high chance of being a letdown after his contract year and Stephon Marbury who needs the ball in his hands to be effective. You can argue Marbury has been thrust into weak situations, but there has to be a reason he travels from team to team. 

Kurt Thomas and Jamaal Magloire can both score, rebound and are big enough to to do an above average job at defending their position. My backcourt is as explosive as any, with the underrated Bobby Jackson and Vince Carter. This is a team that will get out on the run, hit spot up jumpers or slash to the basket. These names aren't filled with potential but these you can put them around Vince Carter and they will still produce. VC will probably never be the player he was 3 years ago but a clutch 25 ppg SG is all I'm asking for.

Still hoping a decent sg/sf falls to me in the 5th round.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> Marbury
> Allan Houston
> Webber
> Dampier


All *Overpaid* team


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to create an athletic team with some shooters. Arenas, Artest, and Christie all average 2 steals per game, and Camby 1, Camby also gets 3 blocks a game. I figure this should anchor some fast breaks. Arenas can create his own shot, and so can Camby and Artest, Christie is always there to shoot the 3 if someone's doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> Great bunch of role players, although Lamar Odom as your #1 option isn't really that good. I mostly agree with Casual about your team.


YOU TOOK CHRISTIE!!!!?!!!!!!! YOU *******!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: That was my pick!


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> YOU TOOK CHRISTIE!!!!?!!!!!!! YOU *******!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: That was my pick!


Negotiations are open for anyone on my team


----------



## Yao Mania

Where's cpawfan? He hasn't been around for his analysis lately


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Where's cpawfan? He hasn't been around for his analysis lately


Sorry, real life got in the way. Here is the rest of round 3

Ron Artest, Gilbert Arenas & Marcus Camby - 3/2, 1/2 & 5/4
So far a defense first team with a run and gun point. Another big is critical considering Camby's fragile history.

Allen Iverson, Dwight Howard & Shareef Abdur-Rahim - 2/1, 4/5 & 4
This will force Howard to prove himself at the 5 very early in his career, but with SAR at his side, he won't need to worry about scoring. Perimeter defense is needed.

Paul Pierce, Zydrunas Illgauskas & Carlos Arroyo - 3/2, pure 5 & 1
Good offensive team, but need a 4 that is a good rebounder. Also the other perimeter player should be a decent defender to allow Pierce to switch and save his energy sometimes.

Vince Carter, Jamaal Magloire & Bobby Jackson - 2/3, 5 & 1/2
This team can score and has a solid interior defender. Another rebounder would be nice as would be the possibility of adding a more natural point and allowing Jackson to play the 2 for his scoring. Although that would impact the defense.

Elton Brand, Tony Parker & Marquis Daniels - pure 4, pure 1 & 2/3
Hopefully Elton is ready to run. This could be one of the fastest backcourts in the game and Daniels can actually defend a little. Need another big to protect Brand.

Ben Wallace, Corey Maggette & Antoine Walker - 5/4, 3/2 & 4/3
Formerly winner of the best body award, but now have jelly smeared all over the plaque. Ben might average over 20 RPG with these two volume shooters. Need a point guard, unless Antoine is going to be a true point forward.

Stephon Marbury, Chris Webber & Erick Dampier - 1, 4 & 5
Very expensive team with questions. Can Webber return to form and will Dampier play like it is a contract year. Also, how will Webber and stone hands Dampier work together in the middle? Need to add perimeter defense.

Baron Davis, Richard Hamilton & Tayshaun Prince - pure 1, pure 2 & pure 3
Very nice 1-3, but where are the bigs? So far this team can score and defend.

Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh & Al Harrington - 1/2, 4/4 & 3/4
Fast and young team that can score, but needs a perimeter defender and a shooter.

Steve Francis, Emeka Okafor & Andre Iguodala - 2/1, pure 4 & 3/2
Nice youth paired with an All-Star. Interior size is needed as well as a good shooter. Should look for a couple of solid veterans to help even out the rookie lulls.

Zach Randolph, Brad Miller & Latrell Sprewell - pure 4, 5/4 & 2/3
Lots of offense, but need a point guard. Hopefully Miller will be enough to make up for Zach's lack of defense. A good shooter would also help.

Lamar Odom, James Posey & Brent Barry - 3/4/2/1, 3/2 & 1/2
Nice mix of slashing, shooting & defense, but not a go to player yet. Need to add size and someone that wants the ball in crunch time.

Pau Gasol, Joe Johnson & Shaun Livingston - 4/5, 2/3 & 1
Building a good young team but will need some defense. A big body that can be Gasol's bodyguard will also help. Also need a veteran point to help show Livingston the ropes.

Michael Redd, Mike Bibby & Jamal Mashburn - pure 2, pure 1 & pure 3
If Mashburn is healthy, this a very explosive offensive team and it will need to be because it looks like they will need to outscore oponets to win. One thing that will have to be worked out is Mashburn's desire to dominate the ball. Bibby is clearly the better decision maker and he needs to initiate the offense. The team still needs an interior force.

Shawn Marion, Kenyon Martin, & Jason Williams - pure 3, pure 4 & pure 1
This is the team that will be in the dictionary next to fast break. An electric passer to go with two of the best finishers in the game. A shooter is needed and a some defense can be sacrificed because Marion and Martin are up front. The center will need to be a good rebounder so that Marion & Martin can release on the break.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Any comments on my Doug Christie pick?
> 
> Arenas/Christie/Artest/Camby?/Camby?


Your team looks very good and should be excellent in transition.

Only questions would be Christie's age and Camby's knack for getting hurt. 

And you need some size down on the block for a presence.

Boy this team would be tough to score on.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> Paul Pierce, Zydrunas Illgauskas & Carlos Arroyo - 3/2, pure 5 & 1
> Good offensive team, but need a 4 that is a good rebounder. Also the other perimeter player should be a decent defender to allow Pierce to switch and save his energy sometimes.


Rebounder? Check. Defender? We'll see.. there aren't many "defenders" in the league. Christie would definitely have helped(damn pacer fan for taking another one of my players! that's the 3rd time)


----------



## cpawfan

Back on track. Here is a review of round 4 so far.

wadeshaqeddie - Shawn Marion, Kenyon Martin, Jason Williams & Eddie Jones - pure 3, pure 4, pure 1 & 2/3
An uptempo team that can also defend. The two questions facing this team are 1) who is going to score in crunch time and 2) who will man the middle. Right now this looks like a playoff team.

hobojoe - Michael Redd, Mike Bibby, Jamal Mashburn & Donyell Marshall - pure 2, pure 1, pure 3 & 4/3
Guard oriented team that will need Mashburn to be effective without dominating the ball. If some interior defense is added, this team will go as far as the guards can carry them.

rebelsun - Pau Gasol, Joe Johnson, Shaun Livingston & Luke Jackson - 4/5, 2/3, 1 & 2/3
A good team for the future, but they will win some games this year. Still need a body guard for Gasol and a veteran point to help tutor Shaun.

KeiranHalycon - Lamar Odom, James Posey, Brent Barry & Eric Snow - 3/4/2/1, 3/2, 1/2 & 1
Still no go to scorer, but a nice veteran team that could make the playoffs. With Odom at the 4, some interior toughness and size is needed. Three ball handlers in the starting lineup will allow this team to run several types of offenses.

DaUnbreakableKing - Zach Randolph, Brad Miller, Latrell Sprewell & Jim Jackson - pure 4, 5/4, 2/3 & 2/3
Building a playoff team as long as Zach stays out of jail. Still a point guard to direct this team.

HippieHair33 - Steve Francis, Emeka Okafor, Andre Iguodala & Caron Butler - 2/1, pure 4, 3/2 & pure 3
Francis and Butler should provide enough offensive to keep this team in the playoff hunt, however some veterans will be needed. Also, interior size and depth is needed.

Filibuster - Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh, Al Harrington & Mikael Pietrus - 1/2, 4/5, 3/4 & 2/3
Another team preparing for the future. This team should be a great running team so they could add to that by picking another wing and playing Bosh at the 5 and Harrington at the 4.

bballlife - Baron Davis, Richard Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince & Troy Murphy - pure 1, pure 2, pure 3 & 4/5
Solid team that can score and defend. Looks like a playoff team. Since Murphy can score and rebound, only a role player is needed at the 5.

Minstrel - Stephon Marbury, Chris Webber, Erick Dampier & Allan Houston - 1, 4, 5 & 2
Never has so much been spent on so many question marks, althoug right now ol Zeke is looking at this team and sporting wood. Two key players recovering from Microfracture knee surgery doesn't sound like a winning plan, but this is a high risk, high reward proposition.

OG - Ben Wallace, Corey Maggette, Antoine Walker & Cuttino Mobley - 5/4, 3/2, 4/3 & 2
Who is going to direct this team? With a solid point that is able to keep the volume shooters happy, the playoffs are a good posibility.

texan - Elton Brand, Tony Parker, Marquis Daniels & Tim Thomas - pure 4, pure 1, 2/3 & 3
How long until TT pisses off the rest of his teammates? I've heard rumors that he is upset that he didn't go in the first round. This is looking like a running team which will help cover up the lack of shooting. Brand still needs a body guard.

MingBling - Vince Carter, Jamaal Magloire, Bobby Jackson & Kurt Thomas - 2/3, 5, 1/2 & 4
This team can score and rebound and will go as far as Vince can take them. If Vince returns to his explosive form, then these are very good roll players.

c_dog - Paul Pierce, Zydrunas Illgauskas, Carlos Arroyo & Kenny Thomas - 3/2, pure 5, 1 & 4
Now have the solid rebounder to pair with big Z up front. Has a chance to contend for a playoff spot.

WhoDaBest23 - Allen Iverson, Dwight Howard, Shareef Abdur-Rahim & Darius Miles - 2/1, 4/5, 4 & 3/4
Nice size in the front court. The big question now is will AI be forced to be the point or will he be able to play the position where he won MVP.

Pacers Fan - Ron Artest, Gilbert Arenas, Marcus Camby & Doug Christie - 3/2, 1/2, 5/4 & 2
This team has the defense to make a long playoff run, but who will be the go to scorer. Still need more bigs to protect the fragile Camby.

7M3 - Carmelo Anthony, Darko Milicic, Sebastian Telfair & Vladamir Radmanovich - 3, 5/4, pure 1 & 3/4
This is a team looking towards the future. Radmanovich has a lot of talent, but he will be forced to play the 4 and Darko will be forced to play the 5 with Melo at the 3. This makes the front court very weak defensively.

PureScorer - Peja Stojakovic, Eddy Curry, Stephen Jackson & Luke Ridnour - pure 3, pure 5, 2/3 & 1
The gamble on a young point to lead this offensive minded team hurts the playoff chances but does not elimnate them. Might as well draft another scorere and try to out score everybody.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> Minstrel - Stephon Marbury, Chris Webber, Erick Dampier & Allan Houston - 1, 4, 5 & 2
> Never has so much been spent on so many question marks, althoug right now ol Zeke is looking at this team and sporting wood.


Hahaha nice - man i love your comments


----------



## c_dog

my team:

































doesn't look that intimidating, but I suppose they're a playoff team. Any team with Paul Pierce = playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi!

According to Spriggas profile, he hasn't been on since August 29'th...


----------



## Casual

Let's move on to the next pick and spriggas can go when he gets back.


----------



## Hibachi!

Agreed...


----------



## Yao Mania

Yes please, I'm dying to make my pick!!!


----------



## Spriggan

Sorry about that guys. I moved to a new apartment and unexpectedly had no internet for a few days. In fact, I'm on a horrendously slow dial-up connection right now.

As for my 4th round pick... I'll take P.J Brown.


----------



## Yao Mania

Nice pick in PJ, he was the next big man on my list. Solid rebounder and free throw shooter, only drawback is age.

One more pick 'til mine...


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Wally Szczerbiak with the 109th pick. I figured with three solid to spectacular defenders on my team, I could sacrifice one position for someone who was a more offensive guy. Wally Szczerbiak fits the bill, being a fairly prolific scorer, and a strongly desired deep ball threat. 

Team Yyzlin: C:_____, PF: Rasheed Wallace, SF: Andrei Kirilenko, SG: Wally Szczerbiak, PG: Andre Miller

Yao Mania is now on the clock for pick #110.

Due Up
--------
111. DaBigTicketKG21
112. MiamiHeat03
113. SacKings384


----------



## Yyzlin

I have a sudden change in mind.

Wally Szczerbiak is my new pick.


----------



## Yao Mania

With the 110th pick of the draft, Yao Mania selects *Desmond Mason*

Sorry about the booboo w/ Crawford, I somehow missed him while going through the list. Mason's talent and youth is hard to pass on. While both him and Richardson are high flyers, Mason is more of a slasher and Richardson more of a shooter. Kidd's gonna have a field day throwing up alley oops on fast breaks.

Team YMCA (Yao Mania's Continental Alliance) 
C - TBA
PF - Antawn Jamison
SF - Desmond Mason
SG - Jason Richardson
PG - Jason Kidd


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Finally!!
> 
> With the 110th pick of the draft, Yao Mania proudly selects *Jamal Crawford*!!!
> 
> I can't believe he lasted this long! If someone had grabbed him I had to go waaaay down my list... the guy scored 50 points against Toronto last yr!
> 
> Team YMCA (Yao Mania's Continental Alliance)
> C - TBA
> PF - Antawn Jamison
> SF - Jason Richardson
> SG - Jamal Crawford
> PG - Jason Kidd


After all that, I'm going to crush your dream. Jamal was selected by me with the second pick in the third round. Sorry guy!


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Finally!!
> 
> With the 110th pick of the draft, Yao Mania proudly selects *Jamal Crawford*!!!


62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> After all that, I'm going to crush your dream. Jamal was selected by me with the second pick in the third round. Sorry guy!


Crap, sorry I totally missed that... I'll edit my pick


----------



## Hibachi!

Lol that's just too funny...


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lol that's just too funny...


See there's a reason why I made that list with the players listed alphabetically.... now I should learn to use it :|


----------



## reHEATed

nice backup pick in D Mase. Your fastbreak team is awesome. You do need more defense though


----------



## Yyzlin

DaBigTicketKG21 selects Luol Deng with the 111th pick. 

MiamiHeat03 selects Josh Childress with the 112th pick 

SacKings384 is now on the clock for pick #113.

Due Up
--------
114. kflo
115. Casual
116. theo4002


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 110th pick of the draft, Yao Mania selects *Desmond Mason*


There goes another one of my guys .


----------



## Hibachi!

With the 113'th pick in the Draft, Team SacKings384 Selects 

Kerry Kittles










Got my 2 guard, and some decent defense as well...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> With the 113'th pick in the Draft, Team SacKings384 Selects
> 
> Kerry Kittles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 2 guard, and some decent defense as well...


Damn you, SacKings... Damn you to hell!!!

How can a guy who´s proven "beyond the shadow of a doubt" to know *nothing * about basketball choose * my * player??????

:greatjob: 

That was a great pick. If i´m correct, you now have a Billups/Kittles/Dirk/?/Ratliff starting 5... That´s a real interesting team!....


----------



## Yyzlin

kflo is now on the clock for pick #114.

Due Up
--------
115. Casual
116. theo4002
117. rawse


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn you, SacKings... Damn you to hell!!!
> 
> How can a guy who´s proven "beyond the shadow of a doubt" to know *nothing * about basketball choose * my * player??????
> 
> :greatjob:
> 
> That was a great pick. If i´m correct, you now have a Billups/Kittles/Dirk/?/Ratliff starting 5... That´s a real interesting team!....


Hey hey now... And thx for the props...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey hey now... And thx for the props...


What props? :upset: 



(J/K)


----------



## kflo

ok - i've got my big men, i've got my scorer supreme. it's pretty clear the positions i need. now, i've been "told" i need a 2nd scorer, although i won't mind at least including nene in the offense in the post. so, where to go next. some proven vets remaining, some even with some upside remaining to play the 2/3. could go with a more boring sure thing, but i'm in the mood to take a chance, and this guys been kinda on my mind for a while now. as critical as i can be about drafting for potential, i'm about to do it myself, bypassing other far more proven talents. this guy may not even gonna get that much playing time this year, his 6th already. he's skinny and he's brittle. but hey, he's 7 feet, and he can shoot the 3. his per 40 min ppg comes out to 22 ppg (albeit in only 20 games last year), his ppfga was 1.17 (very good), he can d-up guards through forwards. so, i just couldn't pass up jonathan bender. and that's the pick. lets just say my teams pretty long (and filled with "potential").


----------



## Captain Obvious

You still need a second scorer. Sure, Bender has potential, but does he warrant a fourth round pick? I don't think so.


----------



## Yao Mania

You don't just need a second scorer, you still need a PG! And /\ is right, Bender does not warrant a 4th round pick, I doubt anyone was gonna touch him until the 8th/9th round anyway


----------



## Casual

I'm confident I can get a good small forward with my next pick, so it's time to find a frontcourt pal for Yao. I can't believe he lasted this long, but...










Chris Wilcox will fit the bill.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You don't just need a second scorer, you still need a PG! And /\ is right, Bender does not warrant a 4th round pick, I doubt anyone was gonna touch him until the 8th/9th round anyway


i'm aware of the need for a pg as well, obviously. i don't mind picking a guy like bender early - his potential certainly matches that of guys picked already - deng, childress - i'd rather have bender than a kerry kittles. imo, he just fits nicely with the type of team i'm trying to put together. they're long, athletic, young and play defense - bender can shoot the 3 and spread the floor - he can even play the 2 spot. i saw him as my greyhound playing alongside kobe - didn't see anyone else like that. and he's another guy with a good ppfga. don't see why he can't do many of the things a tayshawn can do, with better offense, imo. could i have gotten him later? most likely - but he just fit. there'll be a pg when the pick comes around again. i'm not that big on the need for a pure pg anyway - i like playmakers at the guard spot - i'm confident i can get a guy who fits. got a few in mind. i'll add some veteran playmakers later as well.

and lastly, it makes the season more interesting - having some unknowns out there.


----------



## Yyzlin

theo4002 is now on the clock for pick #116.

Due Up
--------
117. rawse
118. PauloCatarino
119. SpeedyThief


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I have a sudden change in mind.
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak is my new pick.


Dunno who you had as your pick earlier but Szcerbiak is definitely your weakest pick so far. Seems like there's a couple more decent starting SG's out there, considering Szcerbiak is no longer a starter and has had injury problems. But I guess it's a 4th rounder so you might as well. He's definitely a big name for a 4th rounder, but it's a question whether he can play as well as his reputation as of right now. Just my thought.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Dunno who you had as your pick earlier but Szcerbiak is definitely your weakest pick so far. Seems like there's a couple more decent starting SG's out there, considering Szcerbiak is no longer a starter and has had injury problems. But I guess it's a 4th rounder so you might as well. He's definitely a big name for a 4th rounder, but it's a question whether he can play as well as his reputation as of right now. Just my thought.


I really needed a scoring threat from the perimeter, and Szcerbiak fit in nicely. He can create some much needed floor spacing with his shooting ability, and his main weakness on the defensive end becomes a much smaller issue with Wallace and Kirilenko being able to clean up. Larry Hughes was my original pick, BTW. I was considering Matt Harpring, but he's a bit too inconsistent, season by season, for me.


----------



## kflo

any reaction on the bender pick - not just as a player, but in the context of the team?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I really needed a scoring threat from the perimeter, and Szcerbiak fit in nicely. He can create some much needed floor spacing with his shooting ability, and his main weakness on the defensive end becomes a much smaller issue with Wallace and Kirilenko being able to clean up. Larry Hughes was my original pick, BTW. I was considering Matt Harpring, but he's a bit too inconsistent, season by season, for me.


you want an outside threat you could have gone for lenard, the 3 point champ, or maybe reggie? i'll shut up before posters start yelling at me for naming their sleepers.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> you want an outside threat you could have gone for lenard, the 3 point champ, or maybe reggie? i'll shut up before posters start yelling at me for naming their sleepers.


Miller is still a dangerous scorer, but at his age, he definitely doesn't warrant a 4th round pick. Lenard would fit what I'm looking for as well, but everything he does, Wally can do better. It was an easy choice.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> any reaction on the bender pick - not just as a player, but in the context of the team?


It's an interesting pick, but to be honest, I've never really been a fan of Bender, and his season last year really stands out from the rest. A career PPG/48 of 18 PPG, and last year, he had 26.2 PPG. A career TS% of .512, and last year he had .584. I think due to the lack of minutes he played last year, he just happened to come across more hot streaks than usual. I would be tremendously surprised to see him repeat those kind of numbers. In addition, he has one of the worst adjusted +/- statistics in the league. I think a lot of it has to do with him playing out of position at PF, though. He simply can't handle it. If he sticks to SF, he really performs much, much better.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> It's an interesting pick, but to be honest, I've never really been a fan of Bender, and his season last year really stands out from the rest. A career PPG/48 of 18 PPG, and last year, he had 26.2 PPG. A career TS% of .512, and last year he had .584. I think due to the lack of minutes he played last year, he just happened to come across more hot streaks than usual. I would be tremendously surprised to see him repeat those kind of numbers. In addition, he has one of the worst adjusted +/- statistics in the league. I think a lot of it has to do with him playing out of position at PF, though. He simply can't handle it. If he sticks to SF, he really performs much, much better.


I agree with this. He's exactly what you said he would be, a big question mark. He is one of those guys with the most potential in the league. His length is definitely something, but if you want length did you think about Keon Clark? Just someone more proven(though injury prone recently). The dude's a skeleton.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I really needed a scoring threat from the perimeter, and Szcerbiak fit in nicely. He can create some much needed floor spacing with his shooting ability, and his main weakness on the defensive end becomes a much smaller issue with Wallace and Kirilenko being able to clean up. Larry Hughes was my original pick, BTW. I was considering Matt Harpring, but he's a bit too inconsistent, season by season, for me.


Interesting pick in Wally. Great value at this point, but is the same position as AK.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with this. He's exactly what you said he would be, a big question mark. He is one of those guys with the most potential in the league. His length is definitely something, but if you want length did you think about Keon Clark? Just someone more proven(though injury prone recently). The dude's a skeleton.


i've got bender to play the 3, and to hit the 3 as well. i needed someone to stretch the defense, but having a 7 footer to do it while playing the 3 seemed like a perfect fit. and he seems to be a true 2/3, instead of just a tall guy who likes to sit outside. he's certainly got downside, but more upside than most others available right now. no risk, no reward.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting pick in Wally. Great value at this point, but is the same position as AK.


I plan to plug him in at the off guard position. He's more than qualified to play there, and he has quite a bit of experience at that position.


----------



## GNG

*editized*


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> edited for fairness


Are you on the clock yet? Who did Theo pick?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you on the clock yet? Who did Theo pick?


Theo didn't pick anyone! Rawse is a cheater! :laugh:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Theo didn't pick anyone! Rawse is a cheater! :laugh:


Uh...oops?


----------



## c_dog

it's alright, we all make mistakes. if anything rawse better hope theo doesn't take his player. his choice was quite excellent, imo.:yes: One of the better value SG's I was talking about. He can play both 2/3 and provides toughness. Very talented player who will be great if he can get his head straight.


----------



## Tersk

I'll take Chris Kaman!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Can we go ahead and say Rawse took Ricky Davis?


----------



## Tersk

What do you all think of my pick


----------



## Captain Obvious

^^^ Good pick he was "one of my guys" :upset:.


----------



## Tersk

I needed a C and he was one who is pretty good and young. I've got a pretty good young team going, all plyers are under 26


----------



## Tersk

*GM Draft Team**: PG - Kirk Hinrich. SG - Tracy McGrady. SF - ???. PF - Stromile Swift. C - Chris Kaman *


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> it's alright, we all make mistakes. if anything rawse better hope theo doesn't take his player. his choice was quite excellent, imo.:yes: One of the better value SG's I was talking about. He can play both 2/3 and provides toughness. Very talented player who will be great if he can get his head straight.


Thankfully, he went ahead and took Kaman. And yes, I'm happy with Ricky.










Team Rawse:
C Shaquille O'Neal
PF Carlos Boozer
SF Ricky Davis
SG Emanuel Ginobili
PG...


----------



## Yyzlin

PauloCatarino is now on the clock for pick #118.

Due Up
--------
119. SpeedyThief
120 & 121. Captain Obvious
122. SpeedyThief


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Thankfully, he went ahead and took Kaman. And yes, I'm happy with Ricky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Rawse:
> C Shaquille O'Neal
> PF Carlos Boozer
> SF Ricky Davis
> SG Emanuel Ginobili
> PG...


That's definitely a tough team. Nobody wants to mess with any of these guys on or off the court. Well, except for squeaky clean Ginobili.

Kaman was definitely a solid pick. A promising young center. Ricky is also an excellent pick. Both solid picks in the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> As for my 4th round pick... I'll take P.J Brown.


And he was the big man I was gonna take:upset::upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## GNG

Starting tomorrow morning, I have to go out of town until Monday. Hopefully, this thing snakes back around to me by then, but if not, I'll PM you my list, Yyzlin.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Just give me a couple of minutes and i´ll make my move, guys...


----------



## PauloCatarino

Just called his agent and he said he was dying to play for me...

So, The Perennial Loosers pick...

*Shane Battier*...


----------



## Yyzlin

Nice pick.

SpeedyThief is now on the clock for pick #119.

Due Up
--------
120 & 121. Captain Obvious
122. SpeedyThief
123. Paulo Catarino


----------



## speedythief

*The Roswell Rayguns* reunite Kevin Garnett and...

*Rasho Nesterovic*


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the final pick in the fourth round Captain Obvious selects:

*Mehmet Okur* PF/C 6-11 249










With the first pick in the fifth round Captain Obvious selects:

*Jamaal Tinsley* PG 6-3 195










2004-2005 Starting Lineup:






































PG- Jamaal Tinsley
SG- LeBron James
SF- Richard Jefferson
PF- Kwame Brown
C- Mehmet Okur

Recent Picks Comments: 

About a round ago I decided I wanted a center and either a point or a shooting guard who would complement LeBron and allow him to play PG. For the guard, I originally targeted Mobley. Later, it came down to Tinsley and (young PG who will be picked soon). Tinsley is a pure point who will run this young team to perfection. He should rack up double-digit assists with LeBron and RJ on the wings. 

For the center, it came down to Okur and Kaman. Since Kaman was picked shortly before my pick it made my decision easier. While Kwame will man the low post Okur can be the outside threat to complement Brown's inside presence. Okur is a good outside shooter and shot-blocker, addressing two weaknesses of the team.

This team is young (all players are 26 or younger), athletic, and high-powered, especially on the offensive end. Although Tinsley and Okur are not defensive stalwarts Jefferson and Brown are already very good defenders, and LeBron has the potential to be a superb defender as well. The bench will be comprised of tough veterans who will address specific roles. 

Comments on these two picks or anything else with my team?


----------



## speedythief

* The Roswell Rayguns* select... *Mike Miller*







































*We got the funk!*


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> With the final pick in the fourth round Captain Obvious selects:
> 
> *Mehmet Okur* PF/C 6-11 249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the first pick in the fifth round Captain Obvious selects:
> 
> *Jamaal Tinsley* PG 6-3 195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004-2005 Starting Lineup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG- Jamaal Tinsley
> SG- LeBron James
> SF- Richard Jefferson
> PF- Kwame Brown
> C- Mehmet Okur
> 
> Recent Picks Comments:
> 
> About a round ago I decided I wanted a center and either a point or a shooting guard who would complement LeBron and allow him to play PG. For the guard, I originally targeted Mobley. Later, it came down to Tinsley and (young PG who will be picked soon). Tinsley is a pure point who will run this young team to perfection. He should rack up double-digit assists with LeBron and RJ on the wings.
> 
> For the center, it came down to Okur and Kaman. Since Kaman was picked shortly before my pick it made my decision easier. While Kwame will man the low post Okur can be the outside threat to complement Brown's inside presence. Okur is a good outside shooter and shot-blocker, addressing two weaknesses of the team.
> 
> This team is young (all players are 26 or younger), athletic, and high-powered, especially on the offensive end. Although Tinsley and Okur are not defensive stalwarts Jefferson and Brown are already very good defenders, and LeBron has the potential to be a superb defender as well. The bench will be comprised of tough veterans who will address specific roles.
> 
> Comments on these two picks or anything else with my team?


In all honesty, i was ponderig Tinsley to be my next pick, because he can set up the offense.
But you have a team full of young, unproven players... They can develop nicely, off course, but till now they haven´t showed much...

Who will be the leader? A second year player (LBJ)? Jefferson displayed a good all-around game when Kidd was hurt, but he is a follower, not a leader... Brown has been sporting the "bust label", and Okur has been a bench player...

All in all, your team could be great in a couple of years... or it could underachieve...

Too mucj incertainty. I´ll wait to see your next picks to pass a more accurate judgement...


----------



## PauloCatarino

As the token white guy, PauloCatarino chooses...

*Matt Harpring*...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> In all honesty, i was ponderig Tinsley to be my next pick, because he can set up the offense.
> But you have a team full of young, unproven players... They can develop nicely, off course, but till now they haven´t showed much...
> 
> Who will be the leader? A second year player (LBJ)? Jefferson displayed a good all-around game when Kidd was hurt, but he is a follower, not a leader... Brown has been sporting the "bust label", and Okur has been a bench player...
> 
> All in all, your team could be great in a couple of years... or it could underachieve...
> 
> Too mucj incertainty. I´ll wait to see your next picks to pass a more accurate judgement...


LeBron will be the leader eventually, and I think that he will be capable of that sooner than later. RJ is a great second option. Kwame has come along slowly but he should be good for 15 ppg and 9 rpg this year. Okur is talented and should continue to improve. Tinsley is the rare pure PG who can set up and run an offense effectively, which is very important with this young team. Like I said, the bench is going to consist of mostly veteran role players. The idea with this team is they'll be pretty good right now, but in a few years they'll be unstoppable.


----------



## GNG

Though I don't feel that there is any point guard out there worthy of a pick this high, I figure I'm still going to round out my starting five before going after some bench guys.

With its 5th round pick, Team Rawse selects...

Leandro Barbosa










PG Leandro Barbosa
SG Emanuel Ginobili
SF Ricky Davis
PF Carlos Boozer
C Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Though I don't feel that there is any point guard out there worthy of a pick this high, I figure I'm still going to round out my starting five before going after some bench guys.
> 
> With its 5th round pick, Team Rawse selects...
> 
> Leandro Barbosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG Leandro Barbosa
> SG Emanuel Ginobili
> SF Ricky Davis
> PF Carlos Boozer
> C Shaquille O'Neal


Hmm...
Shaq should do all the damage, and Boozer will clean the glass...
Davis is the Jack-of-all-tricks...

But your backcourt is wild and error-prone... And not defense-conoted (sp?).

Again, an interesting team... 
BTW, who would be the outside threat? Or Shaq could be triple-teamed in every possetion (sp?)...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> As the token white guy, PauloCatarino chooses...
> 
> *Matt Harpring*...


YOU ******* :upset:


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> YOU ******* :upset:


Ah, Ah! 
Now you know how it feels, Evil One...
Btw, how about my Harpring pick? What do you like in him?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, Ah!
> Now you know how it feels, Evil One...
> Btw, how about my Harpring pick? What do you like in him?


Toughness, scoring, grittiness...


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> Shaq should do all the damage, and Boozer will clean the glass...
> Davis is the Jack-of-all-tricks...
> 
> But your backcourt is wild and error-prone... And not defense-conoted (sp?).
> 
> Again, an interesting team...
> BTW, who would be the outside threat? Or Shaq could be triple-teamed in every possetion (sp?)...


Looking back, I should've taken Mike Miller over Ricky Davis, although Davis is an offensive do-it-all player who, while not shooting many, is an efficient three-point shooter. Leandro Barbosa ranks #19 in the league in three-point percentage and #17 in three-pointers per 48 minutes. Combined with some solid shooters off the bench, I don't think long-range shooting will be a problem.

Defensively, we'll be okay. Barbosa has the ability to be an elite defensive point guard due to his frame and freakishly long arms, while Ginobili typically gives his opponent problems. Davis is a slouch, but with Shaq, he'll look ten times better. On the other hand, there may be no hope for Boozer, but his production on the other end makes up for it.

The turnovers in the backcourt may be a problem, but I'm giving Barbosa the benefit of the doubt for now and hoping he can cut back on his mistakes in his sophomore season.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Looking back, I should've taken Mike Miller over Ricky Davis, although Davis is an offensive do-it-all player who, while not shooting many, is an efficient three-point shooter. Leandro Barbosa ranks #19 in the league in three-point percentage and #17 in three-pointers per 48 minutes. Combined with some solid shooters off the bench, I don't think long-range shooting will be a problem.
> 
> The turnovers in the backcourt may be a problem, but I'm giving Barbosa the benefit of the doubt for now and hoping he can cut back on his mistakes in his sophomore season.


I stand corrected.
Didn´t know about Davis and Barbosa´s prowess from the 3pt line...

Nice move, then... If Barbosa keeps improving, that is (e tu sabes que faço figas por isso, mermão!)...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Toughness, scoring, grittiness...


Next question:

* Who´s your daddy, Evil One? *


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Next question:
> 
> * Who´s your daddy, Evil One? *


All well, I still have a good backup pick, if nobody takes him, my team will easily dominate...


----------



## Casual

I wanted Harping or Miller. Ah, well...


----------



## c_dog

this sucks. players i wanted were gone in a hurry. Battier, Harpring, and Mike Miller. This always happens. I wanted Battier the most, and had Harpring and Miller as backups.. this sucks..

Battier was the last of a defensive player


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> this sucks. players i wanted were gone in a hurry. Battier, Harpring, and Mike Miller. This always happens. I wanted Battier the most, and had Harpring and Miller as backups.. this sucks..
> 
> Battier was the last of a defensive player


Exctly my thoughts...

I had other 3/4 players lined up, but i prefered going defense, for my backcourt seemed porous... 

I thought going big in my backcourt (Terry, Battier) would provide more damage than harm...

Still, there´s some quality players on the table... off course they won´t be around when my next pick is due... 

:no:


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> As the token white guy, PauloCatarino chooses...
> 
> *Matt Harpring*...


battier and harpring were both possibilities for me when i went with bender. both bring more complete games to the table right now. harpring could still get better. i went with more athleticism and length. you don't have much athleticism at the 2 & 3 positions, but solid all-around players. while they bring toughness, i think they may be exposed defensively on one-on-one situations. good players though. more well-recieved than my pick anyway, so i won't say too much.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> battier and harpring were both possibilities for me when i went with bender. both bring more complete games to the table right now. harpring could still get better. i went with more athleticism and length. you don't have much athleticism at the 2 & 3 positions, but solid all-around players. while they bring toughness, *i think they may be exposed defensively on one-on-one situations*. good players though. more well-recieved than my pick anyway, so i won't say too much.


Yeah, i know...
Battier (the best defender of the duo) at the 2 could cause me some problems at the defensive end...

Guess i´m counting on Duncan (nuff said) and Chandler (risky pick) to secure the paint and allow my 2-to-3 players to challenge foes to shoot from the outside...

But hey, if you considered my picks, kflo, i know i´m not that far away... (no pun intended...)


----------



## Tersk

My go? I'll be bout 5 minutes, need to ponder about who to take

I'm stuck between two players.. Argh!!!


----------



## OG

Nice picks with Radoslav Nesterovic & Matt Harpring, I was hoping I could get one as a 6th man. I thought they had a change to slip pretty far - due to rasho being hidden behind duncan, and matt's injuries last season.


----------



## Tersk

I'll take Josh Howard..I need a SF who is a good defender and he is my pick


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I'll take Josh Howard..I need a SF who is a good defender and he is my pick



I was just about to say hurry up, i know you want Josh Howard!!!

predictable pick from you, but a good one.


----------



## Captain Obvious

You have a nice young team. Unfortunately, this team will struggle defensively. But Howard is a step in the right direction. Like me, you need to get some veteran bench players.


----------



## Tersk

Thanks


----------



## Tersk

Starting 5:

PG: Kirk Hinrich








SG: Tracy McGrady:








SF: Josh Howard:








PF: Stromile Swift:








C: Chris Kaman:









TMac is surrounded by good role players. On the defensive end you have JoHo and Swift whilst Swift, Kaman and Hinrich can all score


----------



## c_dog

you have a solid team. No proven stars aside from tracy but lots of young talent for sure.


----------



## Yao Mania

Nice last 10 picks or so, I had almost all of 'em on my list. And Howard was a good pick (and I agree it's so obvious being that you listed him as one of your favourite players...), I might have nabbed him with my next pick.


----------



## Tersk

I didnt just pick him for that reason, hes a good defender, which is what I desperately needed if Bowen or Prince had been there I would of chosen them definately instead


----------



## Casual

:sigh:


----------



## Yao Mania

33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun

it's ok, i made a mistake too


----------



## Tersk

Hehehe, imagine if JJ hadnt been taken


----------



## Yao Mania

Alright I'm reposting this for easy access, I'll bump it up every 10 pages or so.

77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
124. Leandro Barboas - rawse
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
118. Shane Battier - PauloCatarino
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
37. Chris Bosh- Filibuster
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
20. Elton Brand- texan
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
126. Boris Diaw- Casual
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
66. TJ Ford- Casual
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
136. Drew Gooden- Pacers Fan
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
123. Matt Harpring - PauloCatarino
84. Al Harrington- Filibuster
130. Trent Hassell- DaBigTicketKG21
132. Brendon Haywood- Yyzlin
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
125. Josh Howard - theo4002
127. Larry Hughes- kflo
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
40. Corey Maggette- OG
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
122. Mike Miller -SpeedyThief
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
67. Nene- kflo
119. Rasho Nesterovic - SpeedyThief
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
120. Mehmet Okur - Captain Obvious
129. Michael Olowokandi- MiamiHeat03
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
41. Tony Parker- texan
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibuster
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
131. Joe Smith- Yao Mania
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
133. Etan Thomas- spriggan9
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
101. Tim Thomas- texan
121. Jamaal Tinsley - Captain Obvious
128. Keith Van Horn- SacKings384
81. Antoine Walker- OG
21. Ben Wallace- OG
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibuster
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
135. Jiri Welsch- 7M3
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie
6. Yao Ming- Casual


----------



## Casual

Ouch. And here I was, about to laugh all the way to the championship. Anyway, I guess I'll get the defender I want.











Here is Boris Diaw and Yao, who is obviously excited he gets to play with that guy.


----------



## c_dog

diaw? is he a good defender? i don't know much about him but he seemed like he started a lot of games


----------



## Tersk

Hes a pretty good defender and is pretty versatile (I think) but I think its a bit of a reach in the 5th round


----------



## Tersk

5th round: Pick 7: kflo you're up

------------------
8. SacKings384
9. MiamiHeat03
10. DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Hes a pretty good defender and is pretty versatile (I think) but I think its a bit of a reach in the 5th round


yeah, i assumed he was a defender because he started A LOT of games as a rookie, and at 6-8 he has the speed and size to play 2, 3, and even 4. his low ppg and high fg% suggested he saves his energy for the defensive end and only takes shots when he has good looks. he should be a solid starter in a couple years, but right now i agree he is a bit of a reach this early in the 5th. but you have to admit, defenders are rare, and some ppl are desperate for defense. there just aren't enough defenders in the league.


----------



## Hibachi!

I'm debating my next pick... The guy I WANT to get is very disliked on this board, and underrated in terms of softness. I feel that if indeed I am able to pick him, my team will be labeled soft. Even though my only "soft" player is Dirk... He is very good, he does everything... On the other hand I have a good defender, athletic, very underrated player... I'm in a major pickle... On one hand I can take this player, and be labeled Dallas... On the other hand I can take this OTHER player, and not benefit as much as the other guy really would...


----------



## Laker Freak

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, i assumed he was a defender because he started A LOT of games as a rookie, and at 6-8 he has the speed and size to play 2, 3, and even 4. his low ppg and high fg% suggested he saves his energy for the defensive end and only takes shots when he has good looks. he should be a solid starter in a couple years, but right now i agree he is a bit of a reach this early in the 5th. but you have to admit, defenders are rare, and some ppl are desperate for defense. there just aren't enough defenders in the league.


He also started 1 game at *center* which show just how bad the Hawks are.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I'm debating my next pick... The guy I WANT to get is very disliked on this board, and underrated in terms of softness. I feel that if indeed I am able to pick him, my team will be labeled soft. Even though my only "soft" player is Dirk... He is very good, he does everything... On the other hand I have a good defender, athletic, very underrated player... I'm in a major pickle... On one hand I can take this player, and be labeled Dallas... On the other hand I can take this OTHER player, and not benefit as much as the other guy really would...


If you're talking about being soft & Dallas, I'd think you're talking about Raef LaFrentz... - How are his injuries anyway?
I'd say go for the other player - but that could be almost anyone.


----------



## Casual

I don't think Diaw is much of a stretch. I needed a small forward and he was the best one defensively. I don't need a scorer, and now my 1-3 starters are all great passers who can get the ball to Yao.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> If you're talking about being soft & Dallas, I'd think you're talking about Raef LaFrentz... - How are his injuries anyway?
> I'd say go for the other player - but that could be almost anyone.


Nope... It's not him...I'm not saying from Dallas... I'm saying being labeled Dallas... I have made my decision... Label him what you want... So be it


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> He also started 1 game at *center* which show just how bad the Hawks are.


Yes, hawks is a bad team, but apparently they had some good players *cough* chris crawford. the guy was tearing it up putting up 20/10 on a nightly basis. i don't care if the team was losing, but chris crawford is a very underrated player. that's the only thing that would stop me from picking him, because at the end the posters are going to get to decide which team is the best, and no one's going to vote for me if i have crawford in my lineup or bench.


----------



## cpawfan

Rest of round 4 analysis

spriggan9 - Ray Allen, Steve Nash, Bruce Bowen & P.J. Brown - pure 2, pure 1, 3/2 & 4/5
The backcourt will score and the front court will defend. PJ will rebound, but the team needs an interior offensive threat. This team can make the playoffs if anyone in the front court can score.

Yyzlin - Andrei Kirilenko, Rasheed Wallace, Andre Miller & Wally Szczerbiak - 3/4, 3/4/5, pure 1 & 2/3
Wally adds some offense and an outside threat. This team has the defense to make a deep playoff run, but who will score for this team in crunch time?

Yao Mania - Jason Kidd, Jason Richardson, Antawn Jamison & Desmond Mason - pure 1, pure 2, 3/4 & 2/3
This team can run and run some more. Mason and Richardson are both streaky outside shooters so the offense shouldn't get too bogged down against zone defenses. Interior depth is needed both to make up for Jamison's weak defense and rebounding to initate the fast break. In the hunt for the playoffs, but the interior will determine how far they go.

DaBigTicketKG21 - Jermaine O'Neal, Sam Cassell, Michael Finley & Luol Deng - 4/5, 1/2, 2/3 & 2/3
Added youth to this veteran team. If the team can get some interior help for Jermaine and a quality backup for Sam, then they will play deep into the playoffs.

MiamiHeat03 - Amare Stoudemire, Mike Dunleavy, Ben Gordon & Josh Childress - 4/5, 3, 1 & 2/3
Continuing to stay very young. Need a body guard for Amare as well as some quality veterans if they want to make a run at one of the last playoff spots.

SacKings384 - Dirk Nowitzki, Chauncey Billups, Theo Ratliff & Kerry Kittles - 3/4/5, 1/2, pure 5 & pure 2
This team is looking to advance far in the playoffs. With the amount of experience so far, this team can take a gamble or two on youth to allow it to stay successful in the future.

kflo - Kobe Bryant, Samuel Dalembert, Nene & Jonathan Bender - 2/3, pure 5, 4/5 & 3/4/2
This may be the tallest front line in the league. If Bender is able to shoot the 3 like he did last season, he will space out the offense and allow Kobe room to operate. The point guard needs to be someone that likes to do the little things a team needs to win. Playoff success will be determine by how much the front court is able to score.

Casual - Yao Ming, Quentin Richardson, TJ Ford & Chris Wilcox - pure 5, 2/3, pure 1 & 4/5
Another young team and a nice pairing of an athletic 4 with Yao. Experienced depth will be key for this team if it wants to make the playoffs and advance.

theo4002 - Tracy McGrady, Kirk Hinrich, Stromile Swift & Chris Kaman - 2/3, pure 1, 4/5 & pure 5
With a true center, Swift will be able to play his natural 4 position which will help the defense. The other perimeter player needs to be someone that will mesh well with TMac and be able to take the tougher defensive assignment. This team can make the playoffs if Kaman and Swift are able to score enough to help TMac.

rawse - Shaquille O'Neal, Carlos Boozer, Manu Ginoboli & Ricky Davis - pure 5, pure 4, pure 2 & 2/3
Now have great perimeter athletes to go with the plodding middle. Need a point guard that thinks pass first. Playoff success will be determine by how willing Davis is to buy into the team concept (give Shaq the ball).

PauloCatarino - Tim Duncan, Tyson Chandler, Jason Terry & Shane Battier - 4/5, 4/5, 1/2 & 3
Another outside shooter will propel this team into the playoffs. Depth at the center and point will be critical for this team to make a deep playoff run.

SpeedyThief - Kevin Garnett, Rashard Lewis, Jamal Crawford & Rasho Nesterovic - 4/3/5, 3, 1/2 & pure 5
KG now has a body guard and this team will be in the race for the playoffs. Somebody on the perimeter needs to be able to defend or KG & Rasho will rack up lots of fouls defending against all of the penetration.

Captain Obvious - Lebron James, Richard Jefferson, Kwame Brown & Mehmet Okur - 3/2/1, 3/2, 4/5 & 5/4
Youthful team that needs a pass first point guard. The defense will rely on RJ and Kwame taking the toughest assignments.


----------



## Tersk

Do you reckon im in the playoffs


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Do you reckon im in the playoffs


I was actually working on trying to figure out what I think are the top 16 teams, but I think will wait until the end of round 5 to publish anything. Based on round 4, I have 11 teams near the top, then a group of 10 and then a final group of 9.

At that point I don't think you are a lock for the playoffs, but you are in contention for one of the final spots. Now after your 5th selection, I think if all 4 of the other starters can average double figures in points and the 4 & 5 can give you around 25 ppg then I think you can make a deep run. This is a much better supporting cast than TMac ever had with the Magic.


----------



## Tersk

Which team do you think is number 1


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Which team do you think is number 1


I can't figure out why, but when I just scanned all of the teams, the one that jumped out at me was:

SacKings384 - Dirk Nowitzki, Chauncey Billups, Theo Ratliff & Kerry Kittles

I think the reason why is that I wasn't focusing on regular season record, but thinking about how each team would do in a 7 game playoff series. I like the fact that the backcourt has finals experience. I may change my mind in a few minutes, but at this point in time that is what I am thinking.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why, but when I just scanned all of the teams, the one that jumped out at me was:
> 
> SacKings384 - Dirk Nowitzki, Chauncey Billups, Theo Ratliff & Kerry Kittles
> 
> I think the reason why is that I wasn't focusing on regular season record, but thinking about how each team would do in a 7 game playoff series. I like the fact that the backcourt has finals experience. I may change my mind in a few minutes, but at this point in time that is what I am thinking.


  This analysis makes my decision even more difficult... O man... I do have enough scoring already... I need a guy to play a role... An all around veteran to provide calm leadership... And I know just the guy...


----------



## kflo

i've focused on youth, length, rebounding, defense & athleticism. i've talked about having versatile playmakers in the backcourt, not necessarily a true pg. and i could use some scoring punch. he's definitely still got some room to grow as a player, and definitely can be a frustrating guy to root for. but in the right situation, with the right role, he can play a vital role, imo, because he brings some positive things to the table. he's a tough defender, and 3 point shot has come around (and i'll have him focusing on this in the offseason). people will scoff at his ast/to ratio, but he's just got to make plays here, not be a pure pg.

larry hughes

this was a tough pick. there are some more reliable playmakers out there, but none who could defend and score (at a low %!), with youth and atleticism, like hughes. and he'll help on the boards too, making my squad pretty strong on the glass. defense, rebounding, athleticsim, and kobe. that's my recipe here.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> i've focused on youth, length, rebounding, defense & athleticism. i've talked about having versatile playmakers in the backcourt, not necessarily a true pg. and i could use some scoring punch. he's definitely still got some room to grow as a player, and definitely can be a frustrating guy to root for. but in the right situation, with the right role, he can play a vital role, imo, because he brings some positive things to the table. he's a tough defender, and 3 point shot has come around (and i'll have him focusing on this in the offseason). people will scoff at his ast/to ratio, but he's just got to make plays here, not be a pure pg.
> 
> larry hughes
> 
> this was a tough pick. there are some more reliable playmakers out there, but none who could defend and score (at a low %!), with youth and atleticism, like hughes. and he'll help on the boards too, making my squad pretty strong on the glass. defense, rebounding, athleticsim, and kobe. that's my recipe here.


Larry Hughes was probably the biggest steal in this entire draft. Anytime you get a young, 18ppg scorer in the 4th/5th round it's a steal.


----------



## Hibachi!

With the 121'st pick in the Draft, Team SacKings384 Selects *Keith Van Horn*


----------



## Hibachi!

*Edit


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> EDIT


shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhh


Edit out my quote...


----------



## Hibachi!

My Starting Lineup

C-Theo Ratliff
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
SF-Keith Van Horn
SG-Kerry Kittles
PG-Chauncey Billups


----------



## Yyzlin

Wow. I just want to say great job everyone for keeping the draft in a very organized manner. I definitely missed a lot of picks, but hey, it was Friday night.  You guys had no trouble without me. Anyways, I just updated all the new picks on the front page. 

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for pick #129.

Due Up
---------
130. DaBigTicketKG21
131. Yao Mania
132. Yyzlin


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> Captain Obvious - Lebron James, Richard Jefferson, Kwame Brown & Mehmet Okur - 3/2/1, 3/2, 4/5 & 5/4
> Youthful team that *needs a pass first point guard.* The defense will rely on RJ and Kwame taking the toughest assignments.


I think Tinsley addresses this need nicely. I'm liking my young team right now, but my next couple of picks will go a long way in determining how good this team will be right now.

EDIT: No longer relevant.


----------



## speedythief

There are about three or four veteran swingmen still on the board that I can't believe have slipped this far. A couple of people are going to pick-up major steals, if they want them.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> There are about three or four veteran swingmen still on the board that I can't believe have slipped this far. A couple of people are going to pick-up major steals, if they want them.


I know... if I hadn't got my swingmen so early I would have snatched up a couple of those guys by now.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Tinsley addresses this need nicely. I'm liking my young team right now, but my next couple of picks will go a long way in determining how good this team will be right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... you still have a good team, but this was a poor pick. Williams is a great guy to have on your team but he is a major reach in the early fifth.


Edit (New Pick, I assume this is OK since the guy after me has yet to pick...)


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 'I'm soo nice



Soo you like stuff


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> You still could if you wanted too


Really... hmm...


----------



## Hibachi!

Blah **** it, I don't care about his softness... He is way too good of a talent to pass up, and he rebounds too well for a SF to pass up...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> You still could if you wanted too


Can you uhh... Edit out my quote? :gopray:


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you uhh... Edit out my quote?


Softest team ever (You can't win)  .


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Softest team ever (You can't win)  .


I knew you'd label them that... You and your damn... Labels... Look at the numbers! How can you pass that up so late in the draft...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I knew you'd label them that... You and your damn... Labels...


I'm just kidding... Van Horn is easily the better player. He's a good pickup at this stage.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding... Van Horn is easily the better player. He's a good pickup at this stage.


 Your approval means so much to me :grinning: (Seriously it does)


----------



## Casual

I thought about taking Van Horn, but he's always been a power forward in a small forward's body.


----------



## c_dog

i can think of maybe 2 people who have slipped further than they should that could arguably have been picked in the 2nd round or so. Doubt I'll pick them up though. I've got my star in pierce and I need to surround him with role players. Right now i need defense.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> i can think of maybe 2 people who have slipped further than they should that could arguably have been picked in the 2nd round or so. Doubt I'll pick them up though. I've got my star in pierce and I need to surround him with role players. Right now i need defense.


Second Round... Wow  PM me with who they are, my pick won't be coming up anytime soon, they won't be around for me to pick em up anyways...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Second Round... Wow  PM me with who they are, my pick won't be coming up anytime soon, they won't be around for me to pick em up anyways...


I have a feeling they will be picked up very soon. If they don't i would want to add them to my roster after I get my defender.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they will be picked up very soon. If they don't i would want to add them to my roster after I get my defender.


I'd pass on them, one's old & cancerous, the other old & injured... if I'm thinking of the same 2 as you.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd pass on them, one's old & cancerous, the other old & injured... if I'm thinking of the same 2 as you.


Old and cancerous... Old and injured... Hmm... I believe I know one! But I'm not sure about the old and injured...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> But I'm not sure about the old and injured...


:hint: recently traded :hint:


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> :hint: recently traded :hint:


OOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> :hint: recently traded :hint:


that's him :yes:


----------



## Hibachi!

He's not a bad backup though  All well, no way he falls to me...


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> He's not a bad backup though  All well, no way he falls to me...


I know someone good too get...MuhahahhahahA!

BFreak.


----------



## Tersk

I found the old an cancerous one, whos the old and injured one.


----------



## Tersk

Right, im off to start scouting for players with my next pick(s)


----------



## Tersk

32 player list - I'm set. I have 2 steals on it


----------



## bballlife

whos up? Is it miamiheat?


----------



## Captain Obvious

Yes, but I remember him saying something about not having a connection for a little while.


----------



## c_dog

well, is his time limit up? next person should just pick until he gets back then.


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat PM'ed me as well, saying he would not have internet access for a few days, and he gave me a list, but only for his last pick, not his pick once it snaked around. He does have 24 hours though, so has until tomorrow to pick.


----------



## Tersk

12 hours left


----------



## bballlife

I think MiamiHeat said he wanted Jerome Beasley.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I think it's been 24 hours, DaBigTicketKG21 is up.


----------



## Yao Mania

*yawn*......


----------



## Tersk

Yep, its been 26 hours


----------



## c_dog

come on ppl.. it's been a while since i draft someone...


----------



## bballlife

DaBigTicketKG21 is up.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Teams with full starting five till now:

Captain Obvious:
Tinsley/Lebron/R. Jefferson/K. Brown/Okur

SpeedyThief:
Crawford/M. Miller/R. Lewis/KG/Rasho

PauloCatarino:
Terry/Battier/Harpring/Duncan/Chandler

Rawse:
Barbosa/Manu/R. Davis/Boozer/Shaq

Theo4002:
Hinrich/T-Mac/J. Howard/Stro/Kaman

Casual:
TJ Ford/Q/Diaw/Wilcox/Yao

Kflo:
Kobe/Hughes/ Bender/Nene/Dalembert

SacKings384:
Billups/Kittles/Van Horn/Dirk/Ratliff


----------



## Hibachi!

Someones team is looking MIGHTY good

::coughs:: 

<------------------


----------



## Pacers Fan




----------



## Hibachi!

Yeah this draft has come to a screeching halt, well it's the weekend for some, it's still summer for me so the weekend is no different than anything...


----------



## c_dog

I actually like speedy's team the best so far. Don't like the low fg% shoot first pg, but he's definitely talented. Solid players in all other positions though. Mike Miller was rookie of the year and was once the 2nd option on a good magic team, and KG is KG, Rasho is one of the most decent centers who can actually play D and shoot, and Rashard Lewis has all-star talent. The front court is going to block a lot of shots and that will make the back court's job a lot easier.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I actually like speedy's team the best so far. Don't like the low fg% shoot first pg, but he's definitely talented. Solid players in all other positions though. Mike Miller was rookie of the year and was once the 2nd option on a good magic team, and KG is KG, Rasho is one of the most decent centers who can actually play D and shoot, and Rashard Lewis has all-star talent. The front court is going to block a lot of shots and that will make the back court's job a lot easier.


Speedythief's team has a lot of talent but I look at guys like Crawford and Lewis and I just don't see them as important parts of a championship team. I really like the Miller and Rasho picks around KG. They are proven role players on good teams.


----------



## gambitnut

As an outsider, Theo's team is my favorite so far of the ones Paulo listed.


----------



## bballlife

Uh Speedy's team aint that great-

1. Miller and Lewis are very similar players, guys who are streaky shooters who can't defend a chair.

2. Crawford, shoot first, dazzle second, pass third point guard.

3. Rasho, space explorer center who also happens to be one of the stiffest. I think he drinks a cup of antifreeze before each game.


I like kflo's team and PauloCatarino's the most right now.

Theo and Sac not looking bad either.


----------



## rebelsun

I like these three teams:



> Captain Obvious:
> Tinsley/Lebron/R. Jefferson/K. Brown/Okur
> 
> Rawse:
> Barbosa/Manu/R. Davis/Boozer/Shaq
> 
> Theo4002:
> Hinrich/T-Mac/J. Howard/Stro/Kaman


BTW, a pick needs to be made. Why don't we just assign him the BPA for a position he needs?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Uh Speedy's team aint that great-
> 
> 1. Miller and Lewis are very similar players, guys who are streaky shooters who can't defend a chair.
> 
> 2. Crawford, shoot first, dazzle second, pass third point guard.
> 
> 3. Rasho, space explorer center who also happens to be one of the stiffest. I think he drinks a cup of antifreeze before each game.
> 
> 
> I like kflo's team and PauloCatarino's the most right now.
> 
> Theo and Sac not looking bad either.


Miller and Lewis have one similarity: they are streaky shooters. But to say they're similar? Miller is a finesse type player who has a more consistent shot than Lewis and has good passing skills. His defense, while not spectacular, is at least decent. Lewis on the other hand is more athletic and has a better post game and can play the powerforward at times, much like Lamar Odom. Miller and Lewis both can play the 3, but Miller can also excel at the 2, while Lewis can play the 4 on occassions. They're more different than you think. I happen to like the Miller pick a lot, and you can't go wrong with Lewis who is a top 10 SF. When you have defenders like KG and Rasho, you can afford to have one player in the front court who isn't as good at defense.

I agree with Crawford, however, and that's the only weakness on the team that I see. All the other players are at the very worst, solid at their position, and don't forget they have MVP KG.

also tell me with a straight face that Kobe/Hughes/ Bender/Nene/Dalembert is the best team on that list.. Hughes can be a good role player, but he's kind of a tweener. He's a scoring PG, much like Crawford. And Bender is unproven, and Nene and Dalembert, while more proven, have yet to establish themselves as some of the best at their positon. Rasho, Lewis, and Miller are all proven. Don't get me wrong, I like Neneand Dalembert, but they're about equal to Rasho, Lewis, and Miller at best. Kobe is a great player, but this is a team of solid but rather young and inexperienced supporting cast. Come playoff time I'd take KG's team and his more established young veterans.

Paulo's team is good too, I agree. Chandler at center though... He has the reputation as being injury prone, and he's just another potential. But the other players are solid, and should compliment Duncan well.

Still, imho, I still like speedy's team the best. I'm not nba expert so i can be wrong, but that's just what i think.


----------



## bballlife

He needs a center and Bradley looks to be the best available, so lets do it.


----------



## speedythief

Thanks to those who had comments for my team. Hopefully it will get better in the coming rounds.

Personally, I like Casual's team.


----------



## gambitnut

My order of the teams listed:

Theo4002
Kflo
PauloCatarino
Captain Obvious
SpeedyThief
Rawse
SacKings384
Casual


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Miller and Lewis have one similarity: they are streaky shooters. But to say they're similar? Miller is a finesse type player who has a more consistent shot than Lewis and has good passing skills. His defense, while not spectacular, is at least decent. Lewis on the other hand is more athletic and has a better post game and can play the powerforward at times, much like Lamar Odom. Miller and Lewis both can play the 3, but Miller can also excel at the 2, while Lewis can play the 4 on occassions. They're more different than you think. I happen to like the Miller pick a lot, and you can't go wrong with Lewis who is a top 10 SF. When you have defenders like KG and Rasho, you can afford to have one player in the front court who isn't as good at defense.
> 
> I agree with Crawford, however, and that's the only weakness on the team that I see. All the other players are at the very worst, solid at their position, and don't forget they have MVP KG.
> 
> also tell me with a straight face that Kobe/Hughes/ Bender/Nene/Dalembert is the best team on that list.. Hughes can be a good role player, but he's kind of a tweener. He's a scoring PG, much like Crawford. And Bender is unproven, and Nene and Dalembert, while more proven, have yet to establish themselves as some of the best at their positon. Rasho, Lewis, and Miller are all proven. Don't get me wrong, I like Neneand Dalembert, but they're about equal to Rasho, Lewis, and Miller at best. Kobe is a great player, but this is a team of solid but rather young and inexperienced supporting cast. Come playoff time I'd take KG's team and his more established young veterans.
> 
> Paulo's team is good too, I agree. Chandler at center though... He has the reputation as being injury prone, and he's just another potential. But the other players are solid, and should compliment Duncan well.
> 
> Still, imho, I still like speedy's team the best. I'm not nba expert so i can be wrong, but that's just what i think.



I think they are similar in 2 or 3 areas, I listed two. I reject your theory that Miller is a more consistent shooter, Miller and Lewis actually shoot the same percentages across the board. FG, 3PT, and FT. No actually Lewis is a little better FT shooter. 76 to 72. 

Otherwise they shoot the same percentages. I have seen both of them on several occasions go on huge cold streaks. (miss 10 shots in a row) 

Lewis is not a PF by any means. And at 215 pounds he is never in the post guarding 4’s. He does have a better post game than Miller. Miller is a better passer and playmaker. That’s fine with me. I never said they were the same player, I said they were similar in a few areas.

Miller has struggled in the past at the 2, especially on the defensive end. Not quick enough laterally. 

As for kflo’s team.This team can really defend, 2 solid big guards on the perimeter, inside you have 3 guys close to 7 foot who are extremely athletic. Then you have little things like Nenes strength, Dalemberts shot blocking ability and Benders range. This is a very good team. 


Nene and Dalembert are easily more valuable and better players than Miller, Lewis or Crawford.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Just so you guys know, MiamiHeat03 has been skipped already. He can make his pick whenever he wants. Right now, DaBigTicketKG21 is up. If he doesn't pick by about 1:40 in the afternoon we'll skip his pick too. Each person has 24 hours, than their pick is skipped.


----------



## c_dog

Lewis is not a PF but like i said, he can play it on occassions. And yes, Miller is a better shooter. Most of Millers shots come from the outside, 3pt line or the midrange, while most of Lewis' shots come from closer to the basket. Rashard has very good 3pt range, but when it comes to hitting jumpshots I'd rather have Miller take those shots, as good as he is. Both are good shooters though, imo.

Anyway, it's weird how you say they're similar while their playing style are quite different. One likes to play outside and capable of making plays while the other tends to play inside and rebound. 

Nene is a great young talent. Dalembert is good, but as much as I hate to say it, he is slightly overrated. Ppl seem to be seeing something I'm not seeing. He's young, he can block shots, rebound, but I see him becoming a solid role player at best. I don't think you can say Nene Dalembert and Hughes are better than Lewis, Miller, and Rasho. The talent level is pretty equal but Lewis, Miller, and Rasho have way more experience.


----------



## Blazer Freak

I don't know what you guys are thinking picking other teams. Captain's is by far one of the best, if not the best. LeBron can put up 20/5/5 by himself, so with Tinsley A PURE PG, unlike Jeff Mcinnis (IRL) He'll score more. Tinsley could very well average 12 apg. Jefferson thrives with a pure PG (See the Nets play) and Kwame Brown is a good defender, and is developing a nice post game. Add that in with Okurs outside shooting, and He has a great team.

BFreak.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> I don't know what you guys are thinking picking other teams. Captain's is by far one of the best, if not the best. LeBron can put up 20/5/5 by himself, so with Tinsley A PURE PG, unlike Jeff Mcinnis (IRL) He'll score more. Tinsley could very well average 12 apg. Jefferson thrives with a pure PG (See the Nets play) and Kwame Brown is a good defender, and is developing a nice post game. Add that in with Okurs outside shooting, and He has a great team.
> 
> BFreak.


Thanks, but my team's definitely not the best right now. Hopefully, my team will be the best in a couple of years.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> I don't know what you guys are thinking picking other teams. Captain's is by far one of the best, if not the best. LeBron can put up 20/5/5 by himself, so with Tinsley A PURE PG, unlike Jeff Mcinnis (IRL) He'll score more. Tinsley could very well average 12 apg. Jefferson thrives with a pure PG (See the Nets play) and Kwame Brown is a good defender, and is developing a nice post game. Add that in with Okurs outside shooting, and He has a great team.
> 
> BFreak.


You have the same problem as the US team.. NO SHOOTERS. Lebron's shot is still unpolished, and RJ isn't capable of hitting from the outside consistently enough to be considered a perimeter threat. Tinsley is a good pure PG, yes, and all the players on the team are very talented, but Kwame Brown is still rather raw, and Okur doens't play defense. This team is going to get killed inside and if the opposing team pack their defense inside there's no one on the team to hit those outside shots.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> You have the same problem as the US team.. NO SHOOTERS. Lebron's shot is still unpolished, and RJ isn't capable of hitting from the outside consistently enough to be considered a perimeter threat. Tinsley is a good pure PG, yes, and all the players on the team are very talented, but Kwame Brown is still rather raw, and Okur doens't play defense. This team is going to get killed inside and if the opposing team pack their defense inside there's no one on the team to hit those outside shots.


So I guess Tinsley and Okur both shooting 37% from 3 is no outside shooting? I know it ain't great, but 37% is above average. Bron is still developing his game, meaning his J will get better, RJeff is getting better. Kwame is a good defender down low, RJeff is a good perimeter defender, same with Bron. Defense in the post is really all that will kill them, and they can put Brown on the best post player. If this was my team IRL, I'd expect big things.

BFreak.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> You have the same problem as the US team.. NO SHOOTERS. Lebron's shot is still unpolished, and RJ isn't capable of hitting from the outside consistently enough to be considered a perimeter threat. Tinsley is a good pure PG, yes, and all the players on the team are very talented, but Kwame Brown is still rather raw, and Okur doens't play defense. This team is going to get killed inside and if the opposing team pack their defense inside there's no one on the team to hit those outside shots.


True. But all of my starters except Kwame are competent three point shooters. Not really good shooters, but they can all hit threes. As far as my defense, Kwame and RJ are both very good defenders. LeBron has the potential to be a great defender. Okur and Tinsley aren't that great, I'll admit that. My bench will have role players who can fill my areas of weakness, such as shooting, defense, and leadership.


----------



## Kaas

:wait: After going at a hurried pace this thing has slowed down to a crawl. When will it be my pick. I have two guys in mind and I hope they're not gone by the time I pick next.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Lewis is not a PF but like i said, he can play it on occassions. And yes, Miller is a better shooter. Most of Millers shots come from the outside, 3pt line or the midrange, while most of Lewis' shots come from closer to the basket. Rashard has very good 3pt range, but when it comes to hitting jumpshots I'd rather have Miller take those shots, as good as he is. Both are good shooters though, imo.
> 
> Anyway, it's weird how you say they're similar while their playing style are quite different. One likes to play outside and capable of making plays while the other tends to play inside and rebound.
> 
> Nene is a great young talent. Dalembert is good, but as much as I hate to say it, he is slightly overrated. Ppl seem to be seeing something I'm not seeing. He's young, he can block shots, rebound, but I see him becoming a solid role player at best. I don't think you can say Nene Dalembert and Hughes are better than Lewis, Miller, and Rasho. The talent level is pretty equal but Lewis, Miller, and Rasho have way more experience.


Uh when was the last time you saw Rashard play? He is on the perimeter a whole lot. He prefers to be outside, he does not go inside very often. Rashard gets his points by taking a lot of jumpers, not by backing guys down. He is very much a perimeter scorer/wing. The Sonics played him at SG for a time when he was younger.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> DaBigTicketKG21 is up.


Has anyone let him know?


----------



## Tersk

Thanks for the credit everyone


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> Paulo's team is good too, I agree. Chandler at center though... He has the reputation as being injury prone, and he's just another potential. But the other players are solid, and should compliment Duncan well.


Yeah, i know.
Took a big risk selecting Chandler. He has been injury-prone (so as many other players - even big names), and hasn´t really dominate.
On the other hand, i'm really obsessed with defense, and considereing that Duncan would be the main gun in the low post, all i really needed was a team-first/rebound-second/defense-third/score-last center.
Adding that requirements to being preferably young and having All-defense potential, i really only thought about 2 guys: Dalembert and Chandler. Kflo made made it easy by selecting Samuel.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, i know.
> Took a big risk selecting Chandler. He has been injury-prone (so as many other players - even big names), and hasn´t really dominate.
> On the other hand, i'm really obsessed with defense, and considereing that Duncan would be the main gun in the low post, all i really needed was a team-first/rebound-second/defense-third/score-last center.
> Adding that requirements to being preferably young and having All-defense potential, i really only thought about 2 guys: Dalembert and Chandler. Kflo made made it easy by selecting Samuel.


Yeah, but i think Duncan would have been better if he had a big body beside him to take some pressure off him. Chandler is not a bad defender but he is not the strongest center. Probably it is related to his being injury prone.

Solid picks in all other positions though.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh when was the last time you saw Rashard play? He is on the perimeter a whole lot. He prefers to be outside, he does not go inside very often. Rashard gets his points by taking a lot of jumpers, not by backing guys down. He is very much a perimeter scorer/wing. The Sonics played him at SG for a time when he was younger.


Well, I admit I didn't see much of Rashard last year, but the year before he did play in the post at times. He's a versatile SF, imo, and until last year when Odom moved to the East, I'd say he was about neck to neck with Odom. I'd say he's a lot more similar to Odom than he is to Mike Miller. And there's no way he's playing SG now. At his size he'd be underutilized.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but i think Duncan would have been better if he had a big body beside him to take some pressure off him. Chandler is not a bad defender but he is not the strongest center. Probably it is related to his being injury prone.
> 
> Solid picks in all other positions though.


kobe's salivating at the thought of battier guarding him on the perimeter.


----------



## The_Franchise

DaBigTicketKG has missed his pick, 24 hours are up.

*Yao Mania* is now on the clock for pick #131 (we have no 129 and 130).

Due up
---------
132. Yyzlin
133. spriggan9
134. PureScorer


----------



## bballlife

I just PMed Yao Mania.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> kobe's salivating at the thought of battier guarding him on the perimeter.


he,he...

But my perimeter defenders will be well rested to chase Kobe around, after all, they won't have to do much on offense: i envision Duncan exploding for 35ppg against Nene or Samuel...


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> he,he...
> 
> But my perimeter defenders will be well rested to chase Kobe around, after all, they won't have to do much on offense: i envision Duncan exploding for 35ppg against Nene or Samuel...


Duncan sometimes has problems going against athletic bigs. I envision Nene holding him in check, but when he does get by him, Sam sending it straight to the stands.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Duncan sometimes has problems going against athletic bigs. I envision Nene holding him in check, but when he does get by him, Sam sending it straight to the stands.


Suree.. Gang up on me, will you?  

Last post, obviously, was a light mannered figure of speach...

I got the 3rd pick (Duncan), so obviously, when my next one came around, i knew i couldn't be able to get a star perimeter player.

But hey, if Kobe starts getting out of hand, I'll order Harpring to drop him a "KG"...


----------



## Yao Mania

geez, 2 guys in a role missed their pick b4 me? Actually I shouldn't complain, just gives me a better selection hehe....
I'm making a last minute decision right now, will post my pick in a bit


----------



## Yao Mania

With the 131st pick Team YMCA selects *Joe Smith*

Smith is a perfect fit at C, giving my team some much needed rebounding and shot blocking. He's also a good offensive game, giving Kidd another option down the post.

Team YMCA's starting five:
C Joe Smith
PF Antawn Jamison
SF Desmond Mason
SG Jason Richardson
PG Jason Kidd


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 131st pick Team YMCA selects *Joe Smith*
> 
> Smith is a perfect fit at C, giving my team some much needed rebounding and shot blocking. He's also a good offensive game, giving Kidd another option down the post.
> 
> Team YMCA's starting five:
> C Joe Smith
> PF Antawn Jamison
> SF Desmond Mason
> SG Jason Richardson
> PG Jason Kidd


Smith was an awesome pick; he was around my top10 in players. That is a very nice run-and-gun team you have there.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 131st pick Team YMCA selects *Joe Smith*
> 
> Smith is a perfect fit at C, giving my team some much needed rebounding and shot blocking. He's also a good offensive game, giving Kidd another option down the post.
> 
> Team YMCA's starting five:
> C Joe Smith
> PF Antawn Jamison
> SF Desmond Mason
> SG Jason Richardson
> PG Jason Kidd


I was looking at Smith with my next pick, good pick up. However, I'm concerned with the lack of size on this team. Your three, four, and five are all undersized and/or playing out of position.


----------



## Yao Mania

Thx for the nice comment Pacer Fan



> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I was looking at Smith with my next pick, good pick up. However, I'm concerned with the lack of size on this team. Your three, four, and five are all undersized and/or playing out of position.


What? I thought my team was playing in the East?  I'm aware that my 3,4, and 5 are undersized, but I just couldn't pass on those players, and they're all a great fit for my Jason Kidd team. They are undersized, but are all capable of playing in their assigned position. I'll probably need another solid big to play good minutes off the bench so I can have a shift in my line-up.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> What? I thought my team was playing in the East?


I guess you're okay then . Offensively this team is scary with J-Rich and Mason running the break with Kidd, and Jamison cleaning the mess. Defensively, this team is gonna get smacked around, especially down low. Even in the East.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> That is a very nice run-and-gun team you have there.


Unfortunately, Jamison is the only guy who can "gun" on his team.


----------



## c_dog

Joe Smith is a solid pick. Putting him at center isn't that bad, but definitely you need a big man to back him up. The team is going to get killed against half court teams. Jamison isn't the best defender and Joe Smith is undersized. That's giving up a heck lot of points.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Brendan Haywood with the 132nd pick. There aren't too many quality big men left, and Haywood is the best young guys out there. He's a solid rebounder and blocker, and can clean up around the hoop at an efficient rate. The only question is if he will be able to get playing time in the crowded Washington frontcourt. 


Due Up
-----------
133. spriggan9
134. PureScorer
135. 7M3

Picks unused: MiamiHeat03, DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## Spriggan

Etan Thomas


----------



## Yyzlin

Pure Scorer is now on the clock for pick #134. 

Due Up
-----------
135. 7M3
136. Pacers Fan
137. WhoDaBest23


----------



## gambitnut

Are MiamiHeat03 and DaBigTicketKG21 going to be allowed to jump back in and make their picks a bit late at some point?


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Are MiamiHeat03 and DaBigTicketKG21 going to be allowed to jump back in and make their picks a bit late at some point?


Yeah, they can make their pick at any time.


----------



## Hibachi!




----------



## c_dog

wow, 2 wizards picked in a row.. Etan is arguably just as good as Haywood though. He's a bit undersized but he's a workhorse. Good pick.


----------



## bballlife

Can't go wrong with Haywood.

On offense he runs into other players, & has some of the worst hands in the league.

On D he has horrific timing on his shot block attempts.


----------



## Pure Scorer

I'll take jalen rose.


----------



## Yyzlin

7M3 is now on the clock for pick #135. 

Due Up
-----------
136. Pacers Fan
137. WhoDaBest23
138. c_dog


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I'll take jalen rose.


Interesting pick. Is Peja going to be playing PF?


----------



## 7M3

Team 7M3 selects... Jiri Welsch.

IMO, he fits my team perfectly. There isn't a thing on the basketball court he dosen't do well. He can handle, shoot, pass, defend, and he's only 23. I see him as a 13-5-5 type player in his prime.

PG: Sebastian Telfair
SG: Jiri Welsch
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Vladimir Radmanovich
C: Darko Milicic

'Prolly be looking for another 7 footer next round, so, in certain situations, I'll be capable of playing Melo at the 2, Vlad at the 3, and Darko at the four.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I'll take jalen rose.



Your team is gonna need chemo now.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're team is gonna need chemo now.


:laugh:


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting pick. Is Peja going to be playing PF?


Nope.. Gonna take my starting pf in the next round.. Rose is gonna come off the bench... and play 30-36 mpg.. .I figure there are still 6-7 pf's left who are all about equal, and 2-3 of them should be left by my next pick. I think rose makes my team a lot better, and i doubt he'd make it through the fifth. I'm surprised he made it this far, he's a legitimate 18-5-4 threat and pretty good defensively when he wants to be.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're team is gonna need chemo now.


I've never bought the talk of him being a cancer. That's like calling SAR a cancer because he doesn't want to stay in portland. It's also the same thing people said about michael jordan. Don't see very many people calling him a cancer now, do you?


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> I've never bought the talk of him being a cancer. That's like calling SAR a cancer because he doesn't want to stay in portland. It's also the same thing people said about michael jordan. Don't see very many people calling him a cancer now, do you?


I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

DaBigTicketKG21 with the tenth pick in the fifth round selects the rookie from HS Shaun Livingston.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> DaBigTicketKG21 with the tenth pick in the fifth round selects the rookie from HS Shaun Livingston.


88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun

Use my list people!!


----------



## c_dog

I hope i'm here for my next pick... I got 2 defenders in mind and I PM'ed Yyzlin but I'd like to draft them myself.

btw, cna't believe welsh was drafted.. he was my sleeper.. grumble grumble :notgood:


----------



## Yao Mania

1000th POST IN THIS THREAD! WOOHOO! :vbanana:


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> DaBigTicketKG21 with the tenth pick in the fifth round selects the rookie from HS Shaun Livingston.


Amazing, there's another HS player named Shaun Livingston.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Amazing, there's another HS player named Shaun Livingston.


Hey I wanted one of them! Maybe I'll jsut take the next one.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey I wanted one of them! Maybe I'll jsut take the next one.


Oh no, not if *I* got anything to say about it


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 picks Michael Olowonkandi with the 129th pick.

Pacers Fan selects Drew Gooden with the 136th pick.

WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for the 137th pick.

Due Up
-----------
138. c_dog
139. MingBling
140. texan


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Pacers Fan selects Drew Gooden with the 136th pick.


Not a bad pick. Seems like his biggest weakness is passing. He doesn't pass enough.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

so far i have:
Amare,Dunleavy,Gordon,Childress,and Kandi.

I know Kandi is a bust but he can still give you like 7rpg and atleast 1.5bpg.
Since i needed a Center so bad.

I was thinking of getting Cato but Kandi is younger and more potential.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... Jiri Welsch.


:curse: I was planning on taking him with my 6th rounder. And I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for you meddling kids.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Not a bad pick. Seems like his biggest weakness is passing. He doesn't pass enough.


Thanks.

And MiamiHeat, shhhh


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

damn...i clearly went down the list and never saw Shaun Livingston. Its all good though cuz I will select Trenton Hassell with the late #130 pick. 

Shut Down Defender Hassell.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... Jiri Welsch.


I wanted Welsch with my next pick.

This whole "waiting your turn thing" sucks.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I was thinking of getting Cato but Kandi is younger and *more potential.*


:uhoh:


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> This whole "waiting your turn thing" sucks.


Damn straight. Seriously, man, as the threadstarter, I could be looking at a team of Duncan, Garnett, Kirilenko, McGrady, and Kidd. Of course, I had to be dumb and come up with an actual order for people to pick in. Pssshhh. Next time, hit me upside the head when I'm stupid like that.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> I was thinking of getting Cato but Kandi is younger and more potential.


Kandi is younger by about eight months.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> so far i have:
> Amare,Dunleavy,Gordon,Childress,and Kandi.
> 
> I know Kandi is a bust but he can still give you like 7rpg and atleast 1.5bpg.
> Since i needed a Center so bad.
> 
> I was thinking of getting Cato but Kandi is younger and more potential.



Kandi has no potential and Cato is a much better player.


----------



## Yao Mania

I suppose Kandi has a better offensive game...  
But in terms of rebounding and defending Cato's definately better


----------



## Captain Obvious

I have a feeling Cato will be picked up soon, we've been talking about him for the last page...

From now on, could we try to not even mention players that haven't been picked yet?

On an unrelated note, there are 27 players left that averaged double figures last year, including 2 who scored over 15 a game. There is still some nice talent available.


----------



## Casual

There are three major scorers left that I can see from my list. I can understand why they haven't been taken yet, though.


----------



## Hibachi!

Now that we are getting to the later picks, the players aren't as good, and people have really stopped caring... Thus, it is going SLOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWer then it was before... And if it's going slower when it already was slow, we're going to be in for a loooong draft... I'm still up for a somehow making a chat thing set up, and getting everyone on. Everyone that can't make it makes a list, and it will be done...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Now that we are getting to the later picks, the players aren't as good, and people have really stopped caring... Thus, it is going SLOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWer then it was before... And if it's going slower when it already was slow, we're going to be in for a loooong draft... I'm still up for a somehow making a chat thing set up, and getting everyone on. Everyone that can't make it makes a list, and it will be done...


That's just not fair... people are in different time zones with different schedules, and even with a list of some sort the people who are actually there have a decisive advantage. It will never work, so we have to be content with doing it this way. It'll probably take another month or so, is waiting that bad?


----------



## Yao Mania

Yah I think the draft's going at an OK pace, we'll probably have all the teams set before the season starts. It's kinda more exciting at a slow pace actually, gives people more like to absorb what's going on and pay attention to other people's teams. I mean if everyone had their team assembled within a day who'd remember anyone's teams? I know we're all excited to make our next pick, but best thing is just to wait it out.

I'm just concerned about what kind of scrubs will be left by the time my next pick comes around...


----------



## Yao Mania

bumping this again:

77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
124. Leandro Barboas - rawse
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
118. Shane Battier - PauloCatarino
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
37. Chris Bosh- Filibuster
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
20. Elton Brand- texan
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
126. Boris Diaw- Casual
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
66. TJ Ford- Casual
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
139. Gordan Giricek- MingBling
136. Drew Gooden- Pacers Fan
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
123. Matt Harpring - PauloCatarino
84. Al Harrington- Filibuster
130. Trent Hassell- DaBigTicketKG21
132. Brendon Haywood- Yyzlin
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
125. Josh Howard - theo4002
127. Larry Hughes- kflo
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
40. Corey Maggette- OG
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
122. Mike Miller -SpeedyThief
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
137. Ronald Murray- WhoDaBest23
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
67. Nene- kflo
119. Rasho Nesterovic - SpeedyThief
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
120. Mehmet Okur - Captain Obvious
129. Michael Olowokandi- MiamiHeat03
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
41. Tony Parker- texan
138. Gary Payton- c_dog
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibuster
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
131. Joe Smith- Yao Mania
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
133. Etan Thomas- spriggan9
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
101. Tim Thomas- texan
121. Jamaal Tinsley - Captain Obvious
128. Keith Van Horn- SacKings384
81. Antoine Walker- OG
21. Ben Wallace- OG
140. Gerald Wallace- texan
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibuster
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
135. Jiri Welsch- 7M3
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie
6. Yao Ming- Casual


----------



## Pacers Fan

Camby/Gooden/Artest/Christie/Arenas

Any comments?


----------



## Casual

Your team is going to count too much on Artest and Christie bullying whoever they have to guard. Arenas would have to put up around 25 points a game consistently for that team to win. There are no consistent shooters (although a lot of teams in this draft have that problem). Christie can hit shots, but he's not a good main option from three-point land and he won't get as many open jumpers without Vlade, Bibby, and Webber.

The good news is that your team is be real good defensively which tranlates into transition buckets. It's just not good enough defensively to rely on defense every game.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Camby/Gooden/Artest/Christie/Arenas
> 
> Any comments?


Nice combo of offense and defense on this team. There are injury concerns with Arenas and Camby, but overall this is a very solid starting five. I would look for a pure point and a veteran big man with the next two picks.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Camby/Gooden/Artest/Christie/Arenas
> 
> Any comments?


Strengths: Perimeter defense is really good. Good run and gun team. Good outside shooting. Christie can help arenas with pg duties and even run the point at times which helps a lot. Good slashing team.

Weaknesses: No #1 scorer - might be a problem down the stretch, but arenas is a good scorer and artest is getting his offensive game together. 

No big bodies inside/ No real inside scoring threat = Weak half court team.... Your team has a good outside game, but inside you don't really have anyone who can create in the low post. Gooden is too much of a tweener, and i don't really like him on your team, but he was a good pickup in the 5th round. Camby in the post is ineffective. Artest could set up in the low post, but not consistently enough for it to make a huge impact on the half court game.

Your biggest problem imo is consistency. Other then Christie i wouldn't consider any of your players as being consistent. Artest is getting there though. Arenas i'd consider consistent if he was your 2nd/3rd option, but as a 1st/2nd option im not too sure. 

Altogether a pretty good starting 5, if you could get a good scorer and a big body with your next 2 picks you'd have a pretty solid team.


----------



## Yyzlin

Haywood/R. Wallace/Kirilenko/Szcerbiak/A. Miller

Thoughts? 

My take: This is a very strong defensive team, with Haywood, Wallace, and Kirilenko creating an incredibly formidable frontcourt. Miller is a solid defender in the backcourt, while Szcerbiak just needs to do a passable job with all the other defenders on the job. Offensively, Kirilenko is the clear leader, and the go-to guy down the stretch, a role in which he excels in. Szcerbiak is there as a strong gunner who can hit from anywhere on the court and could average up to 20 PPG, while Haywood, Wallace, and Miller can all chip in with strong offensive games at any point.


----------



## Hibachi!

Any thoughts on my team...

C-Ratliff
PF-Dirk
SF-Van Horn
SG-Kittles
PG-Billups


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Haywood/R. Wallace/Kirilenko/Szcerbiak/A. Miller
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> My take: This is a very strong defensive team, with Haywood, Wallace, and Kirilenko creating an incredibly formidable frontcourt. Miller is a solid defender in the backcourt, while Szcerbiak just needs to do a passable job with all the other defenders on the job. Offensively, Kirilenko is the clear leader, and the go-to guy down the stretch, a role in which he excels in. Szcerbiak is there as a strong gunner who can hit from anywhere on the court and could average up to 20 PPG, while Haywood, Wallace, and Miller can all chip in with strong offensive games at any point.


The defense will be excellent with Kirilenko guarding the best offensive player and Sheed shutting down the low post threat. Offensively, this team will struggle. Sheed, Kirilenko, and Szcerbiak (when healthy) are decent second options but there is no go to guy on this team. I also didn't like the Haywood pick, he has horrible basketball IQ and not much going for him, other than size.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Haywood/R. Wallace/Kirilenko/Szcerbiak/A. Miller
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> My take: This is a very strong defensive team, with Haywood, Wallace, and Kirilenko creating an incredibly formidable frontcourt. Miller is a solid defender in the backcourt, while Szcerbiak just needs to do a passable job with all the other defenders on the job. Offensively, Kirilenko is the clear leader, and the go-to guy down the stretch, a role in which he excels in. Szcerbiak is there as a strong gunner who can hit from anywhere on the court and could average up to 20 PPG, while Haywood, Wallace, and Miller can all chip in with strong offensive games at any point.


Well I wouldn't call any frontcourt with Haywood an incredibly formidable frontcourt...
The offense is certainly gonna run through AK, but I would think that Rasheed will be your #1 scoring option. As long as Szcerbiak can hit his shots he shouldn't be too bad, but I wouldn't count on him to average 20ppg. Your team lacks some athleticism and post scoring, but otherwise a pretty well set starting 5.



> Any thoughts on my team...
> 
> C-Ratliff
> PF-Dirk
> SF-Van Horn
> SG-Kittles
> PG-Billups


Probably the best 3 point shooting team, as your 1-4 can light up from the perimeter in any given day. Again, there's no post scoring, so you'd probably wanna pick one up. Van Horn or Dirk at SF might be a liability defensively though, so you'll probably need to pick up a pure SF for defensive purposes. But yah, any team with 4 solid shooters (with Dirk being one of them) and one of the league's best blockers should do pretty well.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Haywood/R. Wallace/Kirilenko/Szcerbiak/A. Miller
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> My take: This is a very strong defensive team, with Haywood, Wallace, and Kirilenko creating an incredibly formidable frontcourt. Miller is a solid defender in the backcourt, while Szcerbiak just needs to do a passable job with all the other defenders on the job. Offensively, Kirilenko is the clear leader, and the go-to guy down the stretch, a role in which he excels in. Szcerbiak is there as a strong gunner who can hit from anywhere on the court and could average up to 20 PPG, while Haywood, Wallace, and Miller can all chip in with strong offensive games at any point.


Good call on Haywood. He was near the top of my list.

You definitely have a great defensive team, although Wally is a matador on D. However, w/ the guys you have, it might almost be negligible.

I would aim for a combo guard w/ your next pick.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I also didn't like the Haywood pick, he has horrible basketball IQ and not much going for him, other than size.


For the Cs that are left, I don't think it was a bad decision. He is young, can block shots, and dunk, which is all Y's team will need from him.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Any thoughts on my team...
> 
> C-Ratliff
> PF-Dirk
> SF-Van Horn
> SG-Kittles
> PG-Billups


This is a pretty good team. Dirk is the clear franchise player, with Billups as a very solid second option. I like the role that Van Horn can play on this team. He's the third option and he has no pressure, so he will thrive. Kittles is the perfect role player and Ratliff should dominate inside defensively. A big problem I see with this team is rebounding. There are no good rebounders on this team. Ratliff, Dirk, and Van Horn are poor rebounders for their size. The 3-4 combo of Van Horn and Dirk is soft, but I wouldn't label this entire team soft. Overall, this is a playoff team and a possible championship contender.


----------



## Tersk

C - Chris Kaman
PF - Stromile Swift
SF - Josh Howard
SG - Tracy McGrady
PG - Kirk Hinrich

Thoughts?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Haywood/R. Wallace/Kirilenko/Szcerbiak/A. Miller
> 
> Thoughts?


Great low-post defense, but your perimeter defense could be your downfall. Wally is a pretty bad defender, and Miller is nothing but average. Offensively you might struggle without a #1 option, but your 1-4 can all score. I would definately either go for a scorer or perimeter defender next round.



> Any thoughts on my team...
> 
> C-Ratliff
> PF-Dirk
> SF-Van Horn
> SG-Kittles
> PG-Billups


I was hoping Ratliff would slide to me as he is an amazing shotblocker. With Dirk and Van Horn not being even average defenders, you'll really need Ratliff to carry the load on the post defensively. Your backcourt is very solid on the defensive end, Billups is pretty good, although IMO overrated at defense because of the Wallace brothers. Kittles is still a very good defender. You definately have a very strange team. Billups a pretty strong and muscular guard, while Kittles, Van Horn, and Dirk are fragile, and Ratliff neither strong or weak. Offensively, you have no post scorers PERIOD. Maybe even trading Dirk for a post player might help you as Van Horn, Kittles, and Billups can all hit the three.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> C - Chris Kaman
> PF - Stromile Swift
> SF - Josh Howard
> SG - Tracy McGrady
> PG - Kirk Hinrich
> 
> Thoughts?


You had a shot at best team overall, but I think you blew it with your youth movement. Beyond McGrady, there are not really any scorers, nor does your team have 1 outstanding defender, just 2 shotblockers that can't guard the post, 2 solid defenders, and 1 weak one.


----------



## GNG

Everyone else seems to be doing it.

Thoughts?

C Shaquille O'Neal
PF Carlos Boozer
SF Ricky Davis
SG Emanuel Ginobili
PG Leandro Barbosa


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> The defense will be excellent with Kirilenko guarding the best offensive player and Sheed shutting down the low post threat. Offensively, this team will struggle. Sheed, Kirilenko, and Szcerbiak (when healthy) are decent second options but there is no go to guy on this team. I also didn't like the Haywood pick, he has horrible basketball IQ and not much going for him, other than size.


Kirilenko is the go-to guy. He assumed that role for Utah last year, and excelled in it. He scored 26.2 PPG/48 at a .510 eFG% last year in clutch situations. I'm not sure what the knock on Haywood is. He can rebound well, and is a good defender. He provides some size in clogging up the lanes, and is a solid shot blocker. Apparently, his "low bball IQ" doesn't seem to hurt his team. He ranks 64th in adjusted +/- rankings.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Everyone else seems to be doing it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> C Shaquille O'Neal
> PF Carlos Boozer
> SF Ricky Davis
> SG Emanuel Ginobili
> PG Leandro Barbosa


Even though I don't like Davis and Boozer at all, I seem to like your team quite a bit. Shaq's gonna trample over teams with small C's (like mine), and him and Boozer will clean up the boards. Shaq's also gonna benefit from having Ginobilli's passing ability, and Ricky Davis will have his attitude in check playing with the big man. I still wouldn't trust Barbosa running the point though, so you'd probably wanna pick up a vet PG (there's still quite a few out there).


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Everyone else seems to be doing it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> C Shaquille O'Neal
> PF Carlos Boozer
> SF Ricky Davis
> SG Emanuel Ginobili
> PG Leandro Barbosa


Very nice 1-5, with a well rounded supporting cast for O'Neal. Davis, Ginobili, and Boozer should provide more than enough scoring help to make this team one of the best offensively. I think defense is where the team will have issues though. O'Neal is still one of the most intimidating forces down low, but whether he'll be able to move and provide help defense like he once could has to be seen. The rest of the team is fairly lackluster, with Ginobili being the only good defender. Stopping dribble penetration will be a major issue with your team.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Everyone else seems to be doing it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> C Shaquille O'Neal
> PF Carlos Boozer
> SF Ricky Davis
> SG Emanuel Ginobili
> PG Leandro Barbosa


I like what you did rawse. You didn't waste getting Shaq. Barbosa can start, because he can just run, shoot, and defend for this team to win. Manu, Ricky, and Carlos are great complements also.

This would be my pick to win the championship the first year.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> :curse: I was planning on taking him with my 6th rounder. And I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for you meddling kids.


Me and you will be having some epic battles five years down the road.

Telfair vs. Wade
Welsch vs. Pietrus
Melo vs. Harrington
Radmanovich vs. Bosh
Milicic vs. ???


----------



## PauloCatarino

Teams with full starting five till now:

Captain Obvious:
Tinsley/Lebron/R. Jefferson/K. Brown/Okur

SpeedyThief:
Crawford/M. Miller/R. Lewis/KG/Rasho

PauloCatarino:
Terry/Battier/Harpring/Duncan/Chandler

Rawse:
Barbosa/Manu/R. Davis/Boozer/Shaq

Theo4002:
Hinrich/T-Mac/J. Howard/Stro/Kaman

Casual:
TJ Ford/Q/Diaw/Wilcox/Yao

Kflo:
Kobe/Hughes/ Bender/Nene/Dalembert

SacKings384:
Billups/Kittles/Van Horn/Dirk/Ratliff 

MiamiHeat03:
Ben Gordon/J.Childress/Dunleavy/Amare/Kandi

DaBIgTicket21:
Cassell/Hassell/Finley/Deng/J. O'Neal

Yao Mania:
Kidd/J.Richardson/D-Mase/Jamison/J.Smith

Yizlin:
A.Miller/Wally/Ak-47/Rasheed/Haywood

Spriggan9:
Nash/Allen/Bowen/E.Thomas/PJ Brown

Pure Scorer:
Ridnour/S.Jackson/Rose/Peja/Curry

7M3:
Telfair/Welsh/Melo/Radman/Milicic

Pacers Fan:
Arenas/Christie/Artest/Gooden/Camby


----------



## Hibachi!

While I somewhat see some people critisism in my rebounding, an average of 23 rebounds per game between my front 3 aint all that bad... But I will need a post scorer, maybe... I figure my team could be exactly like the Detroit Pistons... They had no post scorer, and say what you want of Rasheed Wallaces post game, he rarely used it. I was thinking more along the lines of Ratliff doing the Ben Wallace thing of guard penetration, receiving the pass and dunkin it, while KVH and Dirk space the floor.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> While I somewhat see some people critisism in my rebounding, an average of 23 rebounds per game between my front 3 aint all that bad... But I will need a post scorer, maybe... I figure my team could be exactly like the Detroit Pistons... They had no post scorer, and say what you want of Rasheed Wallaces post game, he rarely used it. I was thinking more along the lines of Ratliff doing the Ben Wallace thing of guard penetration, receiving the pass and dunkin it, while KVH and Dirk space the floor.


Curse me!!, but i believe your team is nothing to underrate, Evil One... Liked the fact that you made Dirk the franchise player, and a Billups/Kittles are a good backcourt... 

But you may have a problem with your frontcourt defense... Van Horn and Dirk are almost useless... there's a lot of burden in the shoulders of Theo, who albeit a great shotblocker, isn't a great defender himself...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> But you may have a problem with your frontcourt defense... Van Horn and Dirk are almost useless... there's a lot of burden in the shoulders of Theo, who albeit a great shotblocker, isn't a great defender himself...


Agreed... There's enough big men to go around... I hope to pick one up next round, which will be in a long while


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed... There's enough big men to go around... I hope to pick one up next round, which will be in a long while


Sad, but true... :sigh: 

This waiting is a real turn-off...


----------



## Pure Scorer

Rawse:
Barbosa/Manu/R. Davis/Boozer/Shaq

A good team, but i think it could have been done better. If i had shaq i would be looking to get a good pure pg and a couple of good outside shooters. I don't like boozer with shaq too much, clogs up the lanes on the offensive end and im not really a fan of boozer. He's basically just going to be doing the same things as shaq, just worse. I also would have taken someone like battier instead of ricky davis. Still a tough team to beat though.

Theo4002:
Hinrich/T-Mac/J. Howard/Stro/Kaman

Secondary scorer? I don't see how this team is much of an improvement over last years orlando magic. I think some gritty low post players are needed, and i don't think mcgrady works as well in a run and gun team as he would in a half court set. Not much rebounding, but still could end up as a contender with some good choices in the next few rounds.

SacKings384:
Billups/Kittles/Van Horn/Dirk/Ratliff 

Rebounding is the only weakness i see and that could be fixed pretty easily. Toughness is questionable, but other then that a good team. Solid starting 5, a big man down low and a versatile defender on the bench and itd look like a very good team. I also would consider a 3-guard rotation if you could get a good enough combo guard in the next couple of rounds.

Yizlin:
A.Miller/Wally/Ak-47/Rasheed/Haywood

Good defensively, but i don't buy ak-47 as a #1 option on a championship team. But you have 3 15ppg scorers, so that's not really a problem. But who would take the last shot of the game? I wouldn't want ak-47 to be forced to create because he isn't the greatest dribbler, and he isnt quick enough to just blow by his defender. Maybe sheed, though. I like the wally pick, don't think he's as bad defensively as most people think, and offensively he adds a lot to your team.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Pure Scorer:
> Ridnour/S.Jackson/Rose/Peja/Curry


Are we using international rules? :grinning:


----------



## Pure Scorer

lol, peja definitely won't be my starting pf... There are a few good pf's left, i've got 6-7 in mind right now that i wouldn't mind having starting


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I select *Ronald Murray* with my pick.


----------



## Spriggan

Oh do me, do me.


----------



## Yao Mania

I know what my strengths and weaknesses are so I won't ask... I've got some solid picks in mind for my bench, so hopefully they'll still be around.... :gopray:

And someone mentioned that we should refrain from naming players that have yet been drafted - I agree :yes:


----------



## c_dog

Well, it wasn't an easy decision, since everybody was telling me i needed to put a defender beside paul pierce. I'll say the play i'm drafting does know how to play defense, though he's not nearly as effective as he used to be. He's a veteran who used to be one of the best players in the league.

Without further delay, I select veteran point guard *Gary Payton*. I'm going to have a small backcourt with Payton and Arroyo. Payton has proved that he can be effective even with a 2 pg environment though, as he's played and flourished along with Cassell back in Milwaukee.










btw, thumbs up to whoever drafted flip murray. what an awesome player to have on your team. He's young, he's versatile, he can ball, has good court vision. He can play both guard positions and he can really score. good pickup.


----------



## The_Franchise

Well, you had your chance to put a defender next to your star SG/SF, now I'll put one next to mine. With the 139th pick in the draft, the Bling's select *Gordan Giricek*. Not only is he a superb defender, but a great three-point shooter. He shot 40% from long distance last year. That gives me a starting five of:

Bobby Jackson
Gordan Giricek
Vince Carter
Kurt Thomas
Jamaal Magloire

Championship contenders!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Well, you had your chance to put a defender next to your star SG, now I'll put one next to mine. With the 139th pick in the draft, the Bling's select *Gordan Giricek*. Not only is he a superb defender, but a great three-point shooter. He shot 40% from long distance last year. That gives me a starting five of:
> 
> Bobby Jackson
> Gordan Giricek
> Vince Carter
> Kurt Thomas
> Jamaal Magloire
> 
> Championship contenders!


since when was he a good defender? he was horrible in memphis. the system that he played with in utah helped him play good defense but he's by no means a good defender. decent at best. i do not regret having a guy like payton over giricek.

And the best players I like on your team are Magloire, then VC. All others are solid role players, nothing too special. Any way I can pry Magloire from your team? I might trade Paul Pierce for him.. I just might..


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Any thoughts on my team...
> 
> C-Ratliff
> PF-Dirk
> SF-Van Horn
> SG-Kittles
> PG-Billups


Pretty solid all around. On offense you have a nice mix of unselfish guys, good shooters. Despite what some may think, Dirk can and does score in the post. He has a variety of fadeaways and turnarounds off the bump. I think your team is very stable on Offense.

On D, different story. Billups and Kittles should keep things tight outside, but bigs down low will give you problems. You need some size down there, Ratliff is not a true center, he will block shots for you but low post threats like Duncan and Shaq would have a hay day down low on you. Need a big body down there to be a presence.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Camby/Gooden/Artest/Christie/Arenas
> 
> Any comments?


I don't like the Gooden pick. Artest and even Arenas can be very sporadic on Offense, adding Gooden to the mix is like adding fuel to a fire. 


I see a lot of 1 pass then shoot possessions. 

Not a good thing.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Haywood/R. Wallace/Kirilenko/Szcerbiak/A. Miller
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> My take: This is a very strong defensive team, with Haywood, Wallace, and Kirilenko creating an incredibly formidable frontcourt. Miller is a solid defender in the backcourt, while Szcerbiak just needs to do a passable job with all the other defenders on the job. Offensively, Kirilenko is the clear leader, and the go-to guy down the stretch, a role in which he excels in. Szcerbiak is there as a strong gunner who can hit from anywhere on the court and could average up to 20 PPG, while Haywood, Wallace, and Miller can all chip in with strong offensive games at any point.


Solid team but you still need a center. Haywood is like Mutombo without the D.

Not a good thing. And he doesnt block shots or rebound well. Despite his size, I believe he averaged just over 1 block a game last season. Yikes.


AK and Sheed should work great together on both ends of the floor. Really a terrific combo. They will also work well with your unselfish guards.


Perimeter D is a problem, Miller and Wally wont be able to hold it down against the elite backcourts, but your interior D is pretty solid, so that wont be too much of a problem.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Well it seems like everybody's doing this so...

Allen Iverson/Ronald Murray/Darius Miles/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Dwight Howard

I don't like my team all too much to be honest...

Thoughts?


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Well, you had your chance to put a defender next to your star SG/SF, now I'll put one next to mine. With the 139th pick in the draft, the Bling's select *Gordan Giricek*. Not only is he a superb defender, but a great three-point shooter. He shot 40% from long distance last year. That gives me a starting five of:
> 
> Bobby Jackson
> Gordan Giricek
> Vince Carter
> Kurt Thomas
> Jamaal Magloire
> 
> Championship contenders!


Carter can't guard too many SF's in this league. He will get torched.

Your team doesnt have a true PG nor do you have a real playmaker besides Jackson. 

thus

I see you having real difficulty getting guys the ball, and getting good shots.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Solid team but you still need a center. Haywood is like Mutombo without the D.
> 
> Not a good thing. And he doesnt block shots or rebound well. Despite his size, I believe he averaged just over 1 block a game last season. Yikes.


Haywood only played 19.8 MPG last year. He averages 10.4 RPG and 2.7 BPG per 40 minutes. Those are damn good numbers. 



> Perimeter D is a problem, Miller and Wally wont be able to hold it down against the elite backcourts, but your interior D is pretty solid, so that wont be too much of a problem.


Miller is average to above average. Szczerbiak is slightly below average. It is the weakest part of my defense, but it isn't anything horrendous. If there is dribble penetration, my frontcourt can shore things up.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #140.

Due Up
---------
141. OG
142. Minstrel
143. bballlife


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Well it seems like everybody's doing this so...
> 
> Allen Iverson/Ronald Murray/Darius Miles/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Dwight Howard
> 
> I don't like my team all too much to be honest...
> 
> Thoughts?



Not too bad.

Iverson and Murray both dominate the ball a lot, and both are undersized 2 guards. 

They do however play the passing lanes well and both are super quick, add that to D Miles, who is great at running the floor, and you have a nice push it up trio there. 

On D you look pretty weak, nothing sturdy down there. All guys on your team are easy to post up.

You need some size, Howard is not a center, and you need a shot blocker.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Well it seems like everybody's doing this so...
> 
> Allen Iverson/Ronald Murray/Darius Miles/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Dwight Howard
> 
> I don't like my team all too much to be honest...
> 
> Thoughts?


Well, to be honest, there is no good defender on your team (off course it all depends how Howard will turn out, but i don't think he will for a couple of seasons...)

No pure PG (distributing the ball).

Selfish background (as in shoot-first guys).

I like Shareef, and Miles seems to be progressing, but i would say you need to pick a banger and a old-school PG to make your team work...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Well, you had your chance to put a defender next to your star SG/SF, now I'll put one next to mine. With the 139th pick in the draft, the Bling's select *Gordan Giricek*. Not only is he a superb defender, but a great three-point shooter. He shot 40% from long distance last year. That gives me a starting five of:
> 
> Bobby Jackson
> Gordan Giricek
> Vince Carter
> Kurt Thomas
> Jamaal Magloire
> 
> Championship contenders!


You must be confused. Giricek is a horrific defender. Towards the end of his time with Orlando he couldn't even play because the opposing coach would run a play at him every time. On top of that, this guy has some serious confidence issues. He is a decent shooter, but that's about it.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Haywood only played 19.8 MPG last year. He averages 10.4 RPG and 2.7 BPG per 40 minutes. Those are damn good numbers.



No thats not damn good at all. Per 40 or 48 minute averages are blown up so to speak.

You can take a ton of scrubs in this league that play 15-20 mpg and they have just as good, if not better per 40, 48 minute averages.

He played 24 mpg the year before and still brought down 5 boards a game.

He is not a good rebounder or shot blocker, not my opinion, its a fact. He has horrible timing.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Well it seems like everybody's doing this so...
> 
> Allen Iverson/Ronald Murray/Darius Miles/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Dwight Howard
> 
> I don't like my team all too much to be honest...
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks like an AND1 team in the NBA. 

Naw, that's actually a pretty talented team.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be confused. Giricek is a horrific defender. Towards the end of his time with Orlando he couldn't even play because the opposing coach would run a play at him every time. On top of that, this guy has some serious confidence issues. He is a decent shooter, but that's about it.


Giricek's D has improved, he worked very hard under Sloan and he is no slouch. He goes hard to the ball, and gives a good effort. 

His defensive principles need work.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> No thats not damn good at all. Per 40 or 48 minute averages are blown up so to speak.
> 
> You can take a ton of scrubs in this league that play 15-20 mpg and they have just as good, if not better per 40, 48 minute averages.


Historically, per 40 minutes are extremely accurate. Once they get more minutes, their production scales up proportionately. They have great predictive value, which has proved true over the last few years with players such as Redd, Randolph, Kirilenko, etc. 



> He is not a good rebounder or shot blocker, not my opinion, its a fact. He has horrible timing.


Actually, statistics are facts. You are wrong. The one thing that is holding Haywood back is pesky foul trouble, but most don't come on block attempts. He actually has a sterling 1.25 blocks/foul ratio. In addition, his foul problems have gradually improved every year, so I'm hoping the progress continues.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Actually, statistics are facts. You are wrong. The one thing that is holding Haywood back is pesky foul trouble, but most don't come on block attempts. He actually has a sterling 1.25 blocks/foul ratio. In addition, his foul problems have gradually improved every year, so *I'm hoping the progress continues.*


I agree with this.
Haywood has been playing limited minutes, and showing flashes of a good player.
IF he keeps progressing, he may be a stud in a couple of seasons...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Haywood only played 19.8 MPG last year. He averages 10.4 RPG and 2.7 BPG per 40 minutes. Those are damn good numbers.


You have to ask yourself, why is this guy only playing 20 mpg on a crappy team like the Wizards with no other center? Why are his minutes going down? Why haven't his stats improved?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to ask yourself, why is this guy only playing 20 mpg on a crappy team like the Wizards with no other center? Why are his minutes going down? Why haven't his stats improved?


You could say the same w/ Kwame.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> You have to ask yourself, why is this guy only playing 20 mpg on a crappy team like the Wizards with no other center? Why are his minutes going down? Why haven't his stats improved?


That's what a lot of people wonder. The Wizards keep playing guys like E. Thomas and K. Brown ahead of B. Haywood at the center position, even though Haywood is a much better defensive player than both of them, and a comparable offensive player.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> You could say the same w/ Kwame.



 Kwame's minutes and numbers have gone up significantly each year.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Kwame's minutes and numbers have gone up significantly each year.


I found this in the Wizards forum. It's a quote from MJG, a poster I'm sure most people will agree is very knowledgable about Wizards basketball. 


> With the way we set up the protections on that pick, I think so. If it were unprotected from the get-go it would've been dumb, but we set it up so that we'd allow time for our young bigs to grow together as players. If we do as well as many of us hope and in fact make the playoffs this year, we're talking about giving up a mid-first rounder for a capable starting center. I think just about any team would make that swap.
> 
> There's one thing I think holds Haywood back from being a really great starter at the center position for us -- the fact that our team favors Etan for reasons I'm not entirely sure of. Haywood saw his minutes decrease by five last year versus the previous year (24 to 19), yet his production stayed almost identical: +0.8 PPG, = RPG, -0.2 BPG.
> 
> Haywood plays very good one on one post defense, and is an excellent offensive rebounder. His offense improved by leaps and bounds as last season rolled on, to the point where I thought he was our best post threat on many nights.
> 
> Of course, we always seems to look for that one mistake so we could yank him out and put Etan in. It amazed me how many times Haywood would have a first quarter of 8 points on 4-5 shooting with 4 boards and a block in 11 minutes, and he'd finish the game with 10 points on 5-6 shooting with 6 boards and a block in 19 minutes.
> 
> I've mentioned numbers a lot, and I admit that Etan puts up better numbers than Haywood for the most part. However, maybe it's just me, but I think with Etan the stats are about all you get. Not saying he's a guy who only plays for his numbers; it's just that you can judge how good a game he had by his box score alone. "Wow, Etan had 10/10/3, what a good game! Oh, Haywood has 6/5/1, yawn." However, Haywood also guarded the opponent's big man without needing any double team help, he didn't dominate the ball on offense, he gave the team extra shot attempts with offensive rebounding, etc. If Etan had been the one with the 6/5/1 game, you can usually be sure he didn't have a real positive impact for us that night. The same isn't true for Haywood.
> 
> Didn't mean to turn this into Etan vs. Haywood or anything. It just still bugs me that it seems like the team favors the wrong center for us in my opinion. It'd be a shame that we gave up a first round pick for Haywood and he might not even be with the team by the time that pick comes to pass.
> 
> Short answer to the thread question: yes, right now I'd rather have Haywood on the team than get that first round pick back.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I found this in the Wizards forum. It's a quote from MJG, a poster I'm sure most people will agree is very knowledgable about Wizards basketball.


I agree MJG is knowledgeable, and he certainly knows a lot more about the Wizards than me, but I'd have to think the coaches know better than both of us. There has to be a reason that Haywood doesn't get PT. Maybe it's like I said, his basketball IQ sucks, he has horrible hands, and he doesn't hustle. A guy like Etan Thomas certainly doesn't have Haywood's size or talent, but he does the little things to help out his team that Haywood doesn't, and that's why he plays more.


----------



## texan

i think its my pick

i pick gerald wallace


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i think its my pick
> 
> i pick rasho nesterovic


119. Rasho Nesterovic- SpeedyThief


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i think its my pick
> 
> i pick rasho nesterovic


He's already been picked try again.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Historically, per 40 minutes are extremely accurate. Once they get more minutes, their production scales up proportionately. They have great predictive value, which has proved true over the last few years with players such as Redd, Randolph, Kirilenko, etc.
> 
> 
> Actually, statistics are facts. You are wrong. The one thing that is holding Haywood back is pesky foul trouble, but most don't come on block attempts. He actually has a sterling 1.25 blocks/foul ratio. In addition, his foul problems have gradually improved every year, so I'm hoping the progress continues.


Yes that is true for the guys who improve. Its not a given though that just because a player plays more minutes, his numbers will go up proportionately. 

I like how you list 3 guys who became stars. Where are the guys who do not?

Stats cannot hide the fact Haywood is known around the league as a so-so rebounder and poor shot blocker.

According to you these guys are good rebounders because they average 10+ boards per 40 minutes.

Marcus Fizer, Jelani McCoy, Bruno Sundov, Chris Mihm, Darko, ZhiZhi Wang, Jamal Sampson, Ryan Humphrey, Damone Brown.

And I could list a ton more. Trust me. 

So your theory that just because a guy has good per 40 averages he is a good rebounder, doesnt float.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to ask yourself, why is this guy only playing 20 mpg on a crappy team like the Wizards with no other center? Why are his minutes going down? Why haven't his stats improved?


Exactamundo. 


And Kwames have. He played 30 mpg last season.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I agree MJG is knowledgeable, and he certainly knows a lot more about the Wizards than me, but I'd have to think the coaches know better than both of us. There has to be a reason that Haywood doesn't get PT. Maybe it's like I said, his basketball IQ sucks, he has horrible hands, and he doesn't hustle. A guy like Etan Thomas certainly doesn't have Haywood's size or talent, but he does the little things to help out his team that Haywood doesn't, and that's why he plays more.


Coaches are far from infallible. There are certainly bad coaches who make bad decisions, and this is probably one of those cases. Haywood is 64th in adjusted +/-, while Thomas is 324th. Haywood has the reputation of doing more of the little things, and while his hands used to be a problem, it has improved greatly. Thomas has a reputation of being a black hole, and players such as those have shown to have a negative effect on a team's bottomline.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Yes that is true for the guys who improve. Its not a given though that just because a player plays more minutes, his numbers will go up proportionately.
> 
> I like how you list 3 guys who became stars. Where are the guys who do not?


What do you think those stars were considered before they got starting minutes? Certainly not stars. Redd was signed for $3 million a year. If he was such a star, why didn't more teams pursue him? 


> Stats cannot hide the fact Haywood is known around the league as a so-so rebounder and poor shot blocker.


So far, you've been the only one to say such a thing. Many of the Wizards posters acknowledge that Haywood is a very good rebounder, defender, and shotblocker. 


> According to you these guys are good rebounders because they average 10+ boards per 40 minutes.
> 
> Marcus Fizer, Jelani McCoy, Bruno Sundov, Chris Mihm, Darko, ZhiZhi Wang, Jamal Sampson, Ryan Humphrey, Damone Brown.


Wang doesn't come close to 10 RPG per 40 minutes. The rest exceed that, and yes, they are all solid rebounders. The fact is, most of them are still scrubs. Why? Because they are totally devoid of talent outside of rebounding. When you can combine solid per-40 minute statistics of PPG, FG%, RPG, and BPG as a center, then you can finally take that player into consideration as a quality player. 



> So your theory that just because a guy has good per 40 averages he is a good rebounder, doesnt float.


Actually, it does. What doesn't float is being a good rebounder equals a good overall player.


----------



## Yyzlin

OG is now on the clock for pick #141.

Due Up
---------
142. Minstrel
143. bballlife
144. Filibuster


----------



## Yao Mania

OK I'm sure we've all been wondering what we're gonna do with our teams after this thing finishes. Well here's my awesome idea:

1) After the draft is completed, everyone on BBB.net gets an opportunity to select who they think are top 10 teams, ranking them 1 to 10. The 1st place team receives 10 points, 2nd place 9 points... and 10th place 1 point. 

2) After a week or so of this, we tally up the all the points. This will give us the seeds of the teams. The top 16 teams will advance to the playoff tournaments, and the other 14 will just have to sit back and watch.

3) The tournament bracket will be arranged as standard - 1st and 2nd seed on both ends, with 1st seed facing 16th seed and 2nd seed facing 15th seed, etc... Now here's the fun part - each match-up will have its own thread, where everyone gets to vote which of the two teams would win in a match-up! Note: We are not voting for the better team, but who we think would win in a game head-to-head! This will allow the opportunity for upsets for mismatches and should make things more interesting. 1st round match polls will be up for 4 days, 2nd round 5 days, 3rd round 6 days, and finals 7 days.

Only problem I may see with this is that we would tend to rank our team 1st when listing the top 10 teams... so we can either just trust everyone to be honest or forbid GMs to vote for themselves (but the problem with that is it'll make it advantageous not to vote! 'cuz chances are not all 30 GMs will be voting)

So that's my suggestion, changes can be made of course. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pure Scorer

i like the idea. i was thinking of something along the same lines. however, we should also have polls for best team in 3,5,and 7 years imo

and also, there are 30 teams, so we'd need a way to fix that. i think there should be 2 brackets of 16 teams, with the top team getting a bye for the first round...

gms could give an explanation of how theyd play the opposition and the matchups theyd use. and mpg each player would recieve


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> What do you think those stars were considered before they got starting minutes? Certainly not stars. Redd was signed for $3 million a year. If he was such a star, why didn't more teams pursue him?


I wasn’t debating that, I was saying show me scrubs with good per 40 averages that got increased PT and did not raise their production a whole lot. There are plenty. 
Redd, AK and Randolph, DUH, your telling one side of the story. 



> So far, you've been the only one to say such a thing. Many of the Wizards posters acknowledge that Haywood is a very good rebounder, defender, and shotblocker.


Oh really, several guys on this thread said he was horrible, and I have only heard 1 wizard fan acknowledge him as a good rebounder, defender and shotblocker. 



> Wang doesn't come close to 10 RPG per 40 minutes. The rest exceed that, and yes, they are all solid rebounders. The fact is, most of them are still scrubs. Why? Because they are totally devoid of talent outside of rebounding. When you can combine solid per-40 minute statistics of PPG, FG%, RPG, and BPG as a center, then you can finally take that player into consideration as a quality player.


Wang was off because I was looking at his clipper stats not Miami. Those players I listed are NOT all solid rebounders despite what you think. 

Sundov, Brown, and Humphrey are not solid rebounders. 

As for the scrubs I listed, saying that they are not quality players right now is true. 

All Im saying is when Haywood is getting more than 30 minutes a game, pulling in 10 boards and blocking close to 3 a game, then he will get props. 

But you shoving his per 40's in my face to prove he is good aint gonna do it, its a fallacy. 

What it comes down to is this-

5 boards a game, 1.3 blocks, and some of the worst hands in the league.

Those are facts.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> i like the idea. i was thinking of something along the same lines. however, we should also have polls for best team in 3,5,and 7 years imo
> 
> and also, there are 30 teams, so we'd need a way to fix that. i think there should be 2 brackets of 16 teams, with the top team getting a bye for the first round...
> 
> gms could give an explanation of how theyd play the opposition and the matchups theyd use. and mpg each player would recieve


Oh yah we'd definately still do the award polls too

And I would prefer to keep it 4 rounds 16 teams, with 14 eliminated from the get-go. I know this won't get everyone involved, but 5 rounds and 31 matches sounds a bit too much, and people outside of the tournament won't likely get involved. And it's more NBA-like with 4 rounds anyway  

So yah let's hear what everyone thinks first


----------



## The_Franchise

Giricek gets no love because he played like crap with the Magic. His all around defensive game was on display in Utah and everyone from NBA journalists to diehard fans noticed the potential in this guy's defense. He attacks whoever he has to guard, and you won't get any easy points against him. Not only can this team score, but the Bling's are a top 3 defensive team as well.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> And the best players I like on your team are Magloire, then VC. All others are solid role players, nothing too special. Any way I can pry Magloire from your team? I might trade Paul Pierce for him.. I just might..


My PG is better than your PG! :nah:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> My PG is better than your PG! :nah:


I disagree. One of my pg is a proven all-star and most likely a HOF when he retires, and the other single handly dismantled the US dream team. Jackson is a good pg, and a great sixth man, but that's it. Sure he's capable of starting on some teams(bad ones at that) but then chances are his team would be mediocre at best.

Anyway, obviously you liked your players so you picked them, but I think they're only okay. Like I said, I like Magloire and I just might trade anyone on my roster for him(maybe not Pierce, i dunno). But it's hardly a championship team,nor a top 3 defensive team. It's alright. They might make the playoffs.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Giricek gets no love because he played like crap with the Magic. His all around defensive game was on display in Utah and everyone from NBA journalists to diehard fans noticed the potential in this guy's defense. He attacks whoever he has to guard, and you won't get any easy points against him.


Everybody on the Jazz plays defense like that. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I wasn’t debating that, I was saying show me scrubs with good per 40 averages that got increased PT and did not raise their production a whole lot. There are plenty.
> Redd, AK and Randolph, DUH, your telling one side of the story.


I can't find any scrubs with good per 40 averages who given more minutes, didn't scale their production up. You are supposed to find the examples, since that's the point you are trying to make. 



> Oh really, several guys on this thread said he was horrible, and I have only heard 1 wizard fan acknowledge him as a good rebounder, defender and shotblocker.


You're the only one so far who has said Haywood is a terrible rebounder and blocker, while MJG and plain old statistics disagree with you. Personally, I place far more value in MJG's opinions of Wizard's players than you. 




> Sundov, Brown, and Humphrey are not solid rebounders.


Then, why do they simply have so many rebounds per minute? If they are poor rebounders, why are they getting rebounds? It doesn't make sense! 



> All Im saying is when Haywood is getting more than 30 minutes a game, pulling in 10 boards and blocking close to 3 a game, then he will get props.
> 
> But you shoving his per 40's in my face to prove he is good aint gonna do it, its a fallacy.


I simply stated that it shows that Haywood puts up quality production in his minutes played. He averages 5 RPG, but no one in their right mind would ever consider Jason Richardson to be a better rebounder just because he averages 6 RPG. You have to take into account minutes played.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I can't find any scrubs with good per 40 averages who given more minutes, didn't scale their production up. You are supposed to find the examples, since that's the point you are trying to make.


I’m not going to look them up, point is, you would be ignorant to think that there are not players like that always in the NBA. What happens is the player earns more minutes with his play and if his production doesn’t increase, he is probably out of a job or back to low PT. Doubling production with doubled PT is not a given by any means. 



> You're the only one so far who has said Haywood is a terrible rebounder and blocker, while MJG and plain old statistics disagree with you. Personally, I place far more value in MJG's opinions of Wizard's players than you.


Last post I said he was a so-so rebounder and a poor shot blocker. And statistics don’t disagree with me. You are assuming he can keep production up.

5 boards and 1.3 blocks a game is not good, I don’t know anybody who will say it is good. Ya its good for 20 minutes of work. That’s fine. But you are assuming he could maintain those numbers for 40 minutes. That is hypothetical. 





> Then, why do they simply have so many rebounds per minute? If they are poor rebounders, why are they getting rebounds? It doesn't make sense!


How are they good rebounders? Some of them are lucky to play a few minutes a game, some play a little more, and if they pull down a few boards in 10 minutes or so, its gonna be a high average. Not to mention that a lot of them only play in garbage time. 

There are a ton of scrubs that shoot 100% from the field in games and extended stretches. They go in the game, take a shot or 2 and maybe hit 1 or both. Does that make them good shooters?


----------



## OG

I'll take *Devin Harris*.

A young PG, but he'll get the job done.

Starting line up.

PG Devin Harris
SG Cuttino Mobley
SF Corey Maggette
PF Antoine Walker
C Ben Wallace


----------



## Yyzlin

Minstrel selects Bonzi Wells with the 142th pick. 

bballlife is now on the clock for pick #143.

Due Up
---------
144. Filibuster
145. HippieHair33
146. DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I’m not going to look them up, point is, you would be ignorant to think that there are not players like that always in the NBA. What happens is the player earns more minutes with his play and if his production doesn’t increase, he is probably out of a job or back to low PT. Doubling production with doubled PT is not a given by any means.


Of course, it's not a given. Nothing is a given. But all past evidence has shown that is extremely likely to happen. Production scales up with playing time. 



> Last post I said he was a so-so rebounder and a poor shot blocker. And statistics don’t disagree with me. You are assuming he can keep production up.
> 
> 5 boards and 1.3 blocks a game is not good, I don’t know anybody who will say it is good. Ya its good for 20 minutes of work. That’s fine. But you are assuming he could maintain those numbers for 40 minutes. That is hypothetical.


But you are assuming that they wouldn't atleast increase with more minutes, which is ridiculous as well. If he's doing what he is doing in only 20 minutes of play, don't you think in 40 minutes, those numbers would atleast increase by quite a bit?



> How are they good rebounders? Some of them are lucky to play a few minutes a game, some play a little more, and if they pull down a few boards in 10 minutes or so, its gonna be a high average. Not to mention that a lot of them only play in garbage time.


Haywood plays 20 minutes per game. Luck likely isn't going to play a large factor. If he was playing 1 or 2 MPG, I could see the argument. Not for 20 MPG. 


> There are a ton of scrubs that shoot 100% from the field in games and extended stretches. They go in the game, take a shot or 2 and maybe hit 1 or both. Does that make them good shooters?


No. Shooting percentage is based on how frequently you make a shot. With one shot or two, luck can dramatically flunctuate it, both up and down. Rebounding is a pure volume statistic, and if you can rebound a lot, you are a good rebounder.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Minstrel selects Bonzi Wells with the 142th pick.
> 
> bballlife is now on the clock for pick #143.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 144. Filibuster
> 145. HippieHair33
> 146. DaUnbreakableKing


Damnit! There goes my 6th man...:sigh:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Minstrel selects Bonzi Wells with the 142th pick.


Wow, didn't think someone would pick Bonzi.. especially with all the youth/rookie movment, I thought I would be able to get him in the 6th/7th round. a costly mistake there.

Just noticed this isn't the first time he took someone I wanted. I also thought about drafting Dampier.


----------



## Minstrel

Bonzi is overlooked, on the plug-and-play Grizzlies, but he's still a very solid player and talent at this point in the draft.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Shooting percentage is based on how frequently you make a shot. With one shot or two, luck can dramatically flunctuate it, both up and down. Rebounding is a pure volume statistic, and if you can rebound a lot, you are a good rebounder.



I know they would increase, Im saying I don't think they would flat out double.

You twisted my example again.
What If I play 3-4 minutes every game and get 1-2 assists. That means Im averaging a large number of assists per 40 minutes. Does that mean I am a great passer/assister?

Point- Not enough consistent PT to determine whether or not a player is a good rebounder or not.


----------



## Yao Mania

Kids, enough with this Haywood debate already!!

It's your pick bballlife


----------



## bballlife

Tough choice but I select.......................

Center

Mark Blount


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Tough choice but I select.......................
> 
> Center
> 
> Mark Blount


NOOOO. I was really hoping he would drop to me. Nice pick


----------



## MiamiHeat03

stupid me by picking Kandi over Blount.

Completely forgot about him.


----------



## c_dog

i wanted blount as my backup center........ no....

i actually think blount >>> haywood at this point but I didn't want to say anything cuz i didn't want ppl to take him


----------



## Captain Obvious

I wanted Blount but I knew he wouldn't last to my pick.


----------



## HippieHair33

ok, my pick is about up but a lot of my top guys have been picked so, please don't use my list yyzlin!!! give me a little time, if i dont pick w/in a few hours make it for me but, gimme a chance to do a little more research... thx

ok, i have a player in mind and he isnt #1 on the list i sent you so plz let me make the pick!


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't like the Gooden pick. Artest and even Arenas can be very sporadic on Offense, adding Gooden to the mix is like adding fuel to a fire.
> 
> 
> I see a lot of 1 pass then shoot possessions.
> 
> Not a good thing.


I didn't really want Gooden either but I needed a big man, I will probably trade him, but he does average 12/7 in only 23 minutes.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I know they would increase, Im saying I don't think they would flat out double.
> 
> You twisted my example again.
> What If I play 3-4 minutes every game and get 1-2 assists. That means Im averaging a large number of assists per 40 minutes. Does that mean I am a great passer/assister?
> 
> Point- Not enough consistent PT to determine whether or not a player is a good rebounder or not.


Haywood plays 20 minutes a game though. Not 3 or 4.


----------



## Yyzlin

Filibuster is now on the clock for pick #144.

Due Up
---------
145. HippieHair33
146. DaUnbreakableKing
147. KeiranHalcyon


----------



## Kaas

It's fortunate I decided to check up on this thread because I'm pretty busy today and didn't have much time to browse on the site. I could've sworn I PM'ed my 1st option and my 2nd option to Yzlin, but oh well. I was debating between two guys and bballife picked one of them so I select...

Kelvin Cato

I thought he was gonna be gone when MiamiHeat03 blabbed his name. because I was planning on picking him or Blount a long time ago.


----------



## Yyzlin

Sorry, now that I check, you did PM me. I've been getting a pretty heavy PM inload recently, so I guess I lose track of some in the mix. Sorry bout that. 

HippieHair33 selects Udonis Haslem with the 145th pick.

DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #146.

Due Up
---------
147. KeiranHalcyon
148. RebelSun
149. Hobojoe
150. wadeshaqeddie


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> HippieHair33 selects Udonis Haslem with the 145th pick.


Oh man, that is quite possibly the biggest reach of the entire draft.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man, that is quite possibly the biggest reach of the entire draft.


Yeah that's a prrrrrety funked up pick... But didn't HippieHair say not to use his PM?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> ok, my pick is about up but a lot of my top guys have been picked so, please don't use my list yyzlin!!! give me a little time, if i dont pick w/in a few hours make it for me but, gimme a chance to do a little more research... thx
> 
> *ok, i have a player in mind and he isnt #1 on the list i sent you so plz let me make the pick!*


In fact here it is... You can thank me later HippieHair


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> In fact here it is... You can thank me later HippieHair


HippieHair sent me a PM, saying to disregard what he said about making the pick himself. The PM was timed at 6:40 and the post where he said he would pick himself was timed at 4:40.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> HippieHair sent me a PM, saying to disregard what he said about making the pick himself. The PM was timed at 6:40 and the post where he said he would pick himself was timed at 4:40.


Wow... What an awful pick then...


----------



## Kaas

While I am here I might as well do ask it since everyone else has.

C: Kevlin Cato
PF: Chris Bosh
SF: Al Harrington
SG: Mickael Pietrus
PG: Dwayne Wade

Thoughts?

Obviously as you can see from my team the main things I was emphasizing was youth (potential), athletecism, and of course defense. The only weakness that I can see from my team that is somewhat obvious is outside shooting. Pietrus is my best from outside, with Bosh being my 2nd best. Wade isn't anything special from outside but he isn't _that_ bad, but most people think he has no shot because of his lack of a shot in the Olympics. He did shoot 30% from 3 during the season so it's not like his shot is non-existant, he just needs to work on it. Also, I feel comfortable with leadership on this team. Pietrus showed the qualities to be a leader on and off the court when he was inserted in the starting lineup for Golden State as they finished the year of in winning fashion. And of course, Wade showed plenty of his leadership skills in the playoffs.


----------



## Pacers Fan

HippieHair told me he was going to have a surprise pick, but I had no clue it was Udonis Haslem. Haslem wasn't a horrible pick but was definately a major reach right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> While I am here I might as well do ask it since everyone else has.
> 
> C: Kevlin Cato
> PF: Chris Bosh
> SF: Al Harrington
> SG: Mickael Pietrus
> PG: Dwayne Wade
> 
> Thoughts?


Very interesting team. Cato's a really underrated shotblocker, some think Bosh will be a superstar(same with Wade), some think Harrington will be an all-star on the Hawks, while others think he'll be just average, and I really don't know much about Pietrus. Maybe it's just me, but I can't really find any team chemistry and I don't know why.


----------



## reHEATed

well Cato, Blount, Haywood. My top 3 rated centers for my next pick before thier all recent selections. I have a couple others in mind, but I didnt expect people to remeber at least one of these 3.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Tough choice but I select.......................
> 
> Center
> 
> Mark Blount


:upset: 

In the words of John... F!


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> While I am here I might as well do ask it since everyone else has.
> 
> C: Kevlin Cato
> PF: Chris Bosh
> SF: Al Harrington
> SG: Mickael Pietrus
> PG: Dwayne Wade
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Obviously as you can see from my team the main things I was emphasizing was youth (potential), athletecism, and of course defense. The only weakness that I can see from my team that is somewhat obvious is outside shooting. Pietrus is my best from outside, with Bosh being my 2nd best. Wade isn't anything special from outside but he isn't _that_ bad, but most people think he has no shot because of his lack of a shot in the Olympics. He did shoot 30% from 3 during the season so it's not like his shot is non-existant, he just needs to work on it. Also, I feel comfortable with leadership on this team. Pietrus showed the qualities to be a leader on and off the court when he was inserted in the starting lineup for Golden State as they finished the year of in winning fashion. And of course, Wade showed plenty of his leadership skills in the playoffs.


I really like this team. Great defense, youth, and two potential franchise players. You need shooting like you said, and probably some low post offense too, but this team is very good.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> While I am here I might as well do ask it since everyone else has.
> 
> C: Kevlin Cato
> PF: Chris Bosh
> SF: Al Harrington
> SG: Mickael Pietrus
> PG: Dwayne Wade
> 
> Thoughts?


Not enough inside scoring. Not enough outside shooting. Right now you've got wade to penetrate, it would be good if you had a consistent 3point shooter on the wing. Nice team defensively, but in the low post your team is a little thin. Harrington isn't quick enough to stay with some wings and i'd rather have him at the 4, but overall a pretty damn good team, for the future. I'd recommend getting a big young center who will improve (there are a couple who fit the bill) and a 6th man who can shoot the lights out.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> While I am here I might as well do ask it since everyone else has.
> 
> C: Kevlin Cato
> PF: Chris Bosh
> SF: Al Harrington
> SG: Mickael Pietrus
> PG: Dwayne Wade
> 
> Thoughts?


Only problem I see with this team is there is no consistent scorer... And no outside shooting to open up lanes for Wade and Pietrus...


----------



## HippieHair33

I know a lot of you think it was a reach, and, yes, i probably could have waited awhile but i really believe in this kid. He also had very decent stats for a rookie playing on a playoff team: 7 pts, 6 rbs in only 24 minutes a game...

I really needed a PF who can score, plus i wanted to keep my team young and decent defensively. Note that i probably have one of the best rebounding teams in the league now, francis, butler, iguadala all are capable of 5 boards a game and udonis and emeka could easily pull in 8 or 9 a game.

I was debating among a few old players who can score...only one was a big man which is what i was in need of, juwan howard, however, many people consider him a cancer. At the last second I decided I didnt want any of these vets and chose Haslem.

I also was planning on picking haywood, blount, and a few others who were taken w/in the last 10 picks or so...

IMO, Haslem fits into my current and future plans very well and i'm sure he'll shine on a miami team w/o a better forward. 

SO, with a lineup of:
1Francis
2Butler
3Iggy
4Haslem
5Emeka
what do you all think of my team this year and in years to come?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> 
> SO, with a lineup of:
> 1Francis
> 2Butler
> 3Iggy
> 4Haslem
> 5Emeka
> what do you all think of my team this year and in years to come?


If Francis is your PG, you are bound to be in trouble....
You have an undersized center whose most aparent strenght is his defense... could be worse, but your Pf is a no scorer also... where's the frontline damage?

Butler and Iggy will be, at most, great role players... Who will lead your team?

Don't get me wrong: i believe Francis, Butler and Okafor can become good players... but not great...

Bottom line: i think you're waging the future of your franchise on potential...


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Who will lead your team?
> 
> Bottom line: i think you're waging the future of your franchise on potential...


Francis is, imo, a great leader.

Yes, I am basing my future on potential, but I believe the potential is GREAT!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> 
> 
> Francis is, imo, a great leader.


Don't ever say that, you Hippie!!!!  



> Yes, I am basing my future on potential, but I believe the potential is GREAT!


I'm not that enthusiastic... The only one who could eventually become a star is Okafor... but not playing the 5...

I like Butler on your team: defends, scores and rebounds... and Emeka. I'm afraid that's all...

Still, future could prove me wrong...


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Sorry, now that I check, you did PM me. I've been getting a pretty heavy PM inload recently, so I guess I lose track of some in the mix. Sorry bout that.


It's ok, I understand. And I applaud you for the exceelent job you've done of managing this draft. It's really run smoothly which is surprising considering the scale of the draft and the amount of people invovled. Keep up the good work. :greatjob:


----------



## c_dog

haslem? =_=;; could be homerism but my god, that's really a heck of a reach, imo.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I really like this team. Great defense, youth, and two potential franchise players. You need shooting like you said, and probably some low post offense too, but this team is very good.


I agree, but there is one thing that you are wrong on. He doesn't need inside scoring at all. Harrington can post up, and is a beast down there. Cato could play a high post, and just let Wade and Pietrus run through his screens and getting shots. I think he has a fine team. Pick up a shooter and maybe another shotblocker as a backup, and you got yourself a great team.

BFreak.


----------



## Casual

I think Haslem's a good pick if you want a young power forward. He didn't get much of a chance to shine with Odom around, but he has a chance to be a Kenny Thomas type player.


----------



## OG

Haz is definately a nice back up, but not worth the risk as a starter.... 
(however, he'll be fine in Miami with Shaq)


----------



## c_dog

he's a nice pick up because that means some player has just dropped a spot in the draft and that can be huge. haha, j/k.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

With my pick I select:

Speedy Claxton


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> With my pick I select:
> 
> Speedy Claxton


You just made me very sad.


----------



## Yyzlin

KeiranHalcyon is now on the clock for pick #147.

Due Up
---------
148. RebelSun
149. Hobojoe
150. wadeshaqeddie


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Not much left at the center position.

I'll take someone who played well last year in limited minutes, someone who can rebound and block shots, occasionally put up some points.

I don't want to get back into the five-page "per48" discussion, but he put up 11/14/5 per 48 last year. Not too shabby. I'll be happy with 8/10/3.

I feel like I need some good interior defense here, so:



With the 147th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Forward/Center CHRIS ANDERSEN.

This completes my starting lineup.

Center: Chris Andersen
Power Forward: Lamar Odom
Small Forward: James Posey
Shooting Guard: Brent Barry
Point Guard: Eric Snow.

Going for a general mix of versatility and defense. No one player does only one thing, and none of them are defensive liabilities. You may ask who will be making the big shots for my team, but I ask who will be making the gamewinners AGAINST them?

Andersen can hold down the paint, grabbing rebounds, blocking shots, bringing lots of energy to the table.

Lamar Odom is one of the most versatile players in the game today, a threat from inside and outside, can rebound, pass, and play defense.

James Posey is an underrated shooter, lockdown defender, and a tremendous athlete.

Brent Barry is a lights-out shooter and excellent passer.

Eric Snow brings veteran leadership at the point, along with great defense and good passing skills.

So: Team Jedi now has a starting five. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Yyzlin

Honestly, Chris Anderson is a nice fit for your team, but you could have gotten more value with your pick. I doubt anyone had Anderson even remotely on their radar at this point. You could have easily picked him up as late as the 7th or 8th round. 

RebelSun is now on the clock for pick #148.

Due Up
---------
149. Hobojoe
150 & 151. wadeshaqeddie
152. Hobojoe


----------



## rebelsun

With the 148th pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

F/C Andris Biedrins










(not many pics of him on the net, shows how ripped he is though)

Las Vegas Madames:

G Shaun Livingston
G/F Joe Johnson
G/F Luke Jackson
F/C Pau Gasol
F/C Andris Biedrins


----------



## Yyzlin

Been searching for shirtless pics of basketball players again, RebelSun?  

Hobojoe is now on the clock for pick #149.

Due Up
---------
150 & 151. wadeshaqeddie
152. Hobojoe
153. RebelSun


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Honestly, Chris Anderson is a nice fit for your team, but you could have gotten more value with your pick. I doubt anyone had Anderson even remotely on their radar at this point. You could have easily picked him up as late as the 7th or 8th round.


I needed to fill my hole at C *now*.

I know there's some good value left right now, but my picks are really close enough together I'm not too worried about taking a reach to fill a burning need at this point.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Been searching for shirtless pics of basketball players again, RebelSun?


It's those damn Latvians. :drool:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I doubt anyone had Anderson even remotely on their radar at this point. You could have easily picked him up as late as the 7th or 8th round.


I had Chris Anderson number 1 until now


----------



## hobojoe

With the 149th pick, team hobojoe fills the hole at center with one of the most underrated players in the league, and one of the best players available at this spot. It's a damn shame centers like Michael Olowokandi were taken before him. Without further ado, team hobojoe selects *Brian Skinner*.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> With the 149th pick, team hobojoe fills the hole at center with one of the most underrated players in the league, and one of the best players available at this spot. It's a damn shame centers like Michael Olowokandi were taken before him. Without further ado, team hobojoe selects *Brian Skinner*.


Isn't Skinner like 6'9'', a bit too small to play the 5? But anyway, nice pick.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> It's a damn shame centers like Michael Olowokandi were taken before him. Without further ado, team hobojoe selects *Brian Skinner*.
> [/IMG]


its a shame when your number one gets picked the pick right before you. Nice pick man


With the 150th pick of the draft, team WSE selects Vlade Divac









Reasons- fills huge hole at center. Im not going for best future team, im going for best team now, and he helps

With the 151st pick, team WSE selects Glenn Robinson.









Reasons- Why not. I know his reputation, but it doesnt bother me. He is a great scorer, and will get good minutes off my bench. He shoots a pretty good percentage, and will provide instant offense of my bench

My team
Jason Williams
Eddie Jones
Shawn Marion
Kenyon Martin
Vlade Divac
6th man- Glenn Robinson

Thoughts??


----------



## Spriggan

Any thoughts on my starting 5?

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Bruce Bowen
PF: PJ Brown
C: Etan Thomas

I figure I pretty much get most of my scoring from my potent and very efficient scoring backcourt. Bruce Bowen will be guarding the opposition's best perimeter player. Steve Nash will be burned by every opposing PG. Ray will be his usual solid defensive self (yes, he *is* a solid defensive player), and can help Nash out with the PGs if whoever he's assigned to isn't that great an offensive threat.

PJ Brown and Etan Thomas both offer me some very solid rebounding and interior defense, although Etan is pretty undersized at the 5 spot. They aren't absolutely horrible offensive players, but they can't create their own shots and don't really get many plays set for them. Still, both are prolific at grabbing offensive rebounds and getting putbacks. They also both get down and dirty in the low block.

I think I have a fairly decent mix of offense and defense. Ray, Nash and Bowen can all light it up from downtown. Ray and Nash should gel well as they are both very slick passers and ball-handlers.

My mistake may have been drafting Bowen in the 3rd round, but I think it's worth it as he is the best perimeter defender in the game alongside Artest. I didn't want him to slip past me, since I needed some defensive help on the perimeter.


----------



## Yyzlin

Hobojoe is now on the clock for pick #152.

Due Up
---------
153. RebelSun
154. KeiranHalcyon
155. DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> My team
> Jason Williams
> Eddie Jones
> Shawn Marion
> Kenyon Martin
> Vlade Divac
> 6th man- Glenn Robinson
> 
> Thoughts??


Glenn Robinson was a good pick. I shyed away from him simply because of his reputation. Vlade would've been a nice pick, but didn't he retire? I was about to ask Yyzlin if we could pick players that retired this offseason.

Very nice running team, but shot selection may be a problem as it is known that Marion, Jones, and J-Will force shots all the time.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Vlade would've been a nice pick, but didn't he retire? I was about to ask Yyzlin if we could pick players that retired this offseason.


I can only hope that's a joke.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Any thoughts on my starting 5?
> 
> PG: Steve Nash
> SG: Ray Allen
> SF: Bruce Bowen
> PF: PJ Brown
> C: Etan Thomas


Awesome, awesome 3-point shooting team. But outside of Nash, you have no passer. Your PF/C is good on the glass but not so much at posting up, not to mention Etan is an undersized Center. I'd probably focus on a big man or a passer with your next pick with some defense too.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Glenn Robinson was a good pick. I shyed away from him simply because of his reputation. Vlade would've been a nice pick, but didn't he retire? I was about to ask Yyzlin if we could pick players that retired this offseason.
> 
> Very nice running team, but shot selection may be a problem as it is known that Marion, Jones, and J-Will force shots all the time.


Divac is playing for the LA Lakers this upcoming season.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Glenn Robinson was a good pick. I shyed away from him simply because of his reputation. Vlade would've been a nice pick, but didn't he retire? I was about to ask Yyzlin if we could pick players that retired this offseason.
> 
> Very nice running team, but shot selection may be a problem as it is known that Marion, Jones, and J-Will force shots all the time.


nah. He just signed with the Lakers. Starting center for the Lakers this year is gonna be Vlade. 

And with forcing up shots. Marion shoots a good percentage, so i dont really mind. Jones does it at times but aint that bad, and that is Jwills main problem. But i gotta take the bad with the good, and Jwill has many positives to him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I can only hope that's a joke.


Alright I was wrong, Divac is playing for the Lakers. :sigh:


----------



## rebelsun

With the 152nd pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

F/C Al Jefferson










Las Vegas Madames:

G Shaun Livingston
G/F Joe Johnson
G/F Luke Jackson
F/C Pau Gasol
F/C Andris Biedrins

6th Man:
F/C Al Jefferson


----------



## Pure Scorer

Nice pick. I'm surprised he last till the 6th round.. I expected him to be gone in the 4th at the latest.


----------



## hobojoe

With the 152nd pick, team hobojoe selects *Al Jefferson*.


----------



## reHEATed

wait, waa?

it was hobojoe's turn, so does he get Jefferson, or Rebel?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> wait, waa?
> 
> it was hobojoe's turn, so does he get Jefferson, or Rebel?


That's what I thought. It's my turn I think, and Jefferson was my pick. Kind of funny we posted that at almost the same time with the same picture.


----------



## Pure Scorer

well, obviously Jefferson should go to hobojoe, since it was his pick...


----------



## rebelsun

:shy: 

Whoops. Sorry fellas, I jumped the gun. I apologize hobo.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> :shy:
> 
> Whoops. Sorry fellas, I jumped the gun. I apologize hobo.


Not a problem, it happens to the best of us.  

Team hobojoe:
PG- Mike Bibby
SG- Michael Redd
SF- Jamal Mashburn
PF- Donyell Marshall
C- Brian Skinner

6th Man: Al Jefferson


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. It's my turn I think, and Jefferson was my pick. Kind of funny we posted that at almost the same time with the same picture.


That was kinda eery.

Again, sorry for the confusion fellas.

BTW, I'm at work right now and don't have access to my list of players. I will do that as soon as I get home - around 8:00PM.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Hobojoe took two players I was thinking of :upset:.


----------



## bballlife

Claxton and Anderson were both high on my board, props to the guys who drafted them.


----------



## c_dog

Dammit, i wanted to draft Valde Divac. I wanted a good passing big man on my team who can dish it out to paul pierce to hit the open 3.

I kinda wish I had taken Vlade over Payton. Grass looks greener on the other side for sure.


----------



## Yao Mania

Glad I got my C early this round, everyone's frantically grabbing whatever big bodied man is left


----------



## reHEATed

so what u guys think of my team??


----------



## Yao Mania

77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
174. Rafer Alston- kflo
147. Chris Andersen- KeiranHalcyon
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
124. Leandro Barboas - rawse
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
118. Shane Battier - PauloCatarino
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
148. Andris Biedrins- RebelSun
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
143. Mark Blount- bballlife
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
37. Chris Bosh- Filibuster
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
20. Elton Brand- texan
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
169. Brian Cardinal- Yyzlin
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
144. Kelvin Cato- Filibusterer
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
146. Speedy Claxton- DaUnbreakableKing
154. Nick Collison- KeiranHalcyon
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
162. Antonio Davis- MingBling
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
126. Boris Diaw- Casual
150. Vlade Divac- wadeshaqeddie
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
66. TJ Ford- Casual
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
166. Dan Gadzuric- 7M3
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
139. Gordan Giricek- MingBling
136. Drew Gooden- Pacers Fan
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
170. Brian Grant- Yao Mania
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
123. Matt Harpring - PauloCatarino
84. Al Harrington- Filibuster
141. Devin Harris- OG
145. Udonis Haslem- HippieHair33
130. Trent Hassell- DaBigTicketKG21
156. Jarvis Hayes- HippieHair33
132. Brendon Haywood- Yyzlin
168. Grant Hill- spriggan9
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
125. Josh Howard - theo4002
175. Troy Hudson- Casual
127. Larry Hughes- kflo
153. Kris Humphries- RebelSun
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
152. Al Jefferson- Hobojoe
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
165. Damon Jones- Pacers Fan
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
158. Nenad Kristic- bballlife
164. Raef Lafrentz- WhoDaBest23
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
40. Corey Maggette- OG
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
160. Jeff McInnis- OG
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
122. Mike Miller -SpeedyThief
157. Reggie Miller- Filibuster
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
173. Nazr Mohammed- SacKings384
171. Alonzo Mourning- DaBigTicketKG21
137. Ronald Murray- WhoDaBest23
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
67. Nene- kflo
119. Rasho Nesterovic - SpeedyThief
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
120. Mehmet Okur - Captain Obvious
129. Michael Olowokandi- MiamiHeat03
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
41. Tony Parker- texan
138. Gary Payton- c_dog
163. Morris Peterson- c_dog
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibuster
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
151. Glenn Robinson- wadeshaqeddie
134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
149. Brian Skinner- Hobojoe
131. Joe Smith- Yao Mania
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
172. Jerry Stackhouse- MiamiHeat03
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
167. Mike Sweetney- Pure Scorer
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
133. Etan Thomas- spriggan9
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
101. Tim Thomas- texan
121. Jamaal Tinsley - Captain Obvious
161. Nick Van Exel- texan
155. Hedo Turkoglu- DaUnbreakableKing
128. Keith Van Horn- SacKings384
159. Milos Vujanic- Minstrel
81. Antoine Walker- OG
21. Ben Wallace- OG
140. Gerald Wallace- texan
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibuster
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
142. Bonzi Wells- Minstrel
135. Jiri Welsch- 7M3
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie
6. Yao Ming- Casual


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> so what u guys think of my team??


Very good team on paper, but will need a strong coach to keep everyone's ego in check. Lacks the one true star to lead the team to a playoff run, but that's hardly your fault for having the last pick of the draft...
But definately a very soild team with a good mix of scoring and rebounding. Vlade was a great pick-up at C because it gives your team another gifted passer.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Hobojoe took two players I was thinking of :upset:.


I was practically praying that Blount would fall to me, but when he finally got taken I took the next best center in Skinner. I still can't believe guys like Olowokandi and Haslem got taken before him. Jefferson was the best rookie available by far in my opinion. I'm really high on Big Al, I think the Celtics got a steal with him at 15, he's a Top 10 talent.


----------



## rebelsun

With the 153rd pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

F Kris Humphries










Las Vegas Madames:

G Shaun Livingston
G/F Joe Johnson
G/F Luke Jackson
F/C Pau Gasol
F/C Andris Biedrins

6th Man:

F Kris Humphries

I would've liked Al Jefferson, but Humphries was 1(a) on my list.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow 4 guys from this draft... Could end up biting you back

But for the record I like Biedrins and Humphries should be a solid player for Utah.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 153rd pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> F Kris Humphries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Madames:
> 
> G Shaun Livingston
> G/F Joe Johnson
> G/F Luke Jackson
> F/C Pau Gasol
> F/C Andris Biedrins
> 
> 6th Man:
> 
> F Kris Humphries
> 
> I would've liked Al Jefferson, but Humphries was 1(a) on my list.


Too many young guys... this is the Bulls all over again.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Wow 4 guys from this draft... Could end up biting you back
> 
> But for the record I like Biedrins and Humphries should be a solid player for Utah.


I was very, very glad to see Andris fall that far. :yes:


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Too many young guys... this is the Bulls all over again.


Possibly. However, the Bulls' core consisted of 2 HS players and an erratic guard in Crawford.

Gasol and JJ are already established players. I don't know if anyone doesn't think Jackson and Humphries will be solid pros. Andris likes to play defense. Livingston is raw, but has ginormous upside as well.

Without a LeBron, Duncan, or Yao to build around, I am not going to compete next year. Knowing that, I would rather take young talent. Should they not work out, I would have a ton of tradeable assets.

Should the players develop, they would be unbelievable. If I were a GM, I would take that chance.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Possibly. However, the Bulls' core consisted of 2 HS players and an erratic guard in Crawford.
> 
> Gasol and JJ are already established players. I don't know if anyone doesn't think Jackson and Humphries will be solid pros. Andris likes to play defense. Livingston is raw, but has ginormous upside as well.
> 
> Without a LeBron, Duncan, or Yao to build around, I am not going to compete next year. Knowing that, I would rather take young talent. Should they not work out, I would have a ton of tradeable assets.
> 
> Should the players develop, they would be unbelievable. If I were a GM, I would take that chance.


Personally, I think it's good to have some young talent, but you took it to the extreme. I think some veterans mixed in with the young talent would be the way to go, but that's just me.


----------



## Captain Obvious

KeiranHalcyon is up, just so everybody knows.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Too many choices, now that I've got my starting five. Young or old, big or little?

I really think this is the hardest pick I've made yet. Ouch.

There's a couple good players that would fit what I'm looking for, but age and injuries are a problem.

With the 154th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Forward NICK COLLISON.

Reasoning: I need some interior toughness, as has been noted. Collison brings it all to the table, and was highly praised by the US Mens Team last summer. I knew no matter which of the five picks I was debating, I'd only get one shot at--the others would all be gone by my next pick. I'm going to try to squeeze the maximum out of this, and I think Collison brings the best mix of size and youth to the team right now.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I think it's good to have some young talent, but you took it to the extreme. I think some veterans mixed in with the young talent would be the way to go, but that's just me.


I like to think big, what can I say. 

If I am starting a team from scratch, my philosophy is shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #155.

Due Up
---------
156. HippieHair33
157. Filibuster
158. bballlife


----------



## c_dog

Ugh, should have picked Divac instead of Payton. Didn't know ppl would be mad picking C's in the 5th round.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Ugh, should have picked Divac instead of Payton. Didn't know ppl would be mad picking C's in the 5th round.


If you had done that, I'm sure there would have been a run on PGs.:laugh:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Any thoughts on my Collison pick?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> If you had done that, I'm sure there would have been a run on PGs.:laugh:


right.. yeah, i probably wouldn't have been happy if payton was picked.. but doesn't look like there's any pg picked since payton....

oh well.. i should just be glad i got Big Z already.. it's not like I was desperate for a center, I just wanted a good backup passing C as my sixth man. You can tell i'm high on C's cuz i drafted big Z so early and I thought about drafting Magloire with the first pick.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Any thoughts on my Collison pick?


Could go either way. He's a young promising big man who should do well. He can turn out to be a decent starter on most teams.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Just realized I can now have a big lineup as well, if neccessary.

Andersen
Collison
Odom
Posey
Barry

Just as effective as the "standard" lineup...


----------



## Pure Scorer

I was going to take collison with my next pick if he wasn't taken. I think he's already a solid player, with the ability to put up 12-14 ppg, 7-8 rpg, and some solid interior defense. He's a good role player already imo, and will probably turn out to be a good 2nd option.


----------



## 7M3

PG: Sebastian Telfair
SG: Jiri Welsch
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Vladimir Radmanovich
C: Darko Milicic

Thoughts?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> PG: Sebastian Telfair
> SG: Jiri Welsch
> SF: Carmelo Anthony
> PF: Vladimir Radmanovich
> C: Darko Milicic
> 
> Thoughts?


Like the potential there. That team is going to score a lot of points.


----------



## Tersk

Damn you for stealing Collison


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Like the potential there. That team is going to score a lot of points.


Yep, but I'm in big trouble defensively. Hopefully Darko develops into a bigtime shotblocker, and Jiri expands on his already solid D, because my other three guys will never be better than average defenders, and maybe not even that.

I'm not even sure if my lineup is set yet. I might be injecting a little more D, and moving Jiri the bench.


----------



## Pure Scorer

You'd be hardpressed to find a better defender then jiri at this point in the draft.. If i were you i'd go for some over the hill vets who no one else wants just to give your team a shot for the first couple of years... there are 4-5 guys left in that category and 2 of them could make your team into a playoff contender imo


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> PG: Sebastian Telfair
> SG: Jiri Welsch
> SF: Carmelo Anthony
> PF: Vladimir Radmanovich
> C: Darko Milicic
> 
> Thoughts?


Radmanovic is not a power forward. I don't care if he's playing against midgets. He's tried to play there, and it severely limits his game. Telfair isn't ready to start, and I doubt Milicic is either. You need a lot of veterans that can contribute. Especially a point guard and power forward. Carmelo would probably go crazy on this team. He'd have to take a LOT of shots for them to have a chance.


----------



## Ballyhoo

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> PG: Sebastian Telfair
> SG: Jiri Welsch
> SF: Carmelo Anthony
> PF: Vladimir Radmanovich
> C: Darko Milicic
> 
> Thoughts?


Honestly? Probably the worst starting 5 for next year.  Lots of potential for the future, however also a lot of bust potential. IMHO, the key rounds in this draft were the 2nd and 3rd. That's when many teams built a strong core, but you made big reaches for Darko and Telfair. Neither have shown anything in the NBA, and they are anchoring the two most important positions. If even one of them busts your team is in real trouble.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly? Probably the worst starting 5 for next year.  Lots of potential for the future, however also a lot of bust potential. IMHO, the key rounds in this draft were the 2nd and 3rd. That's when many teams built a strong core, but you made big reaches for Darko and Telfair. Neither have shown anything in the NBA, and they are anchoring the two most important positions. If even one of them busts your team is in real trouble.


Darko wasn't really a reach in the 2nd considering he was the 2nd overall pick last year but Telfair was absolutely a major reach in the third.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I select:

Hidayet Turkoglu 











My team:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I select:
> 
> Hidayet Turkoglu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My team:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :soapbox:

I've been praying for him to drop since I made my pick last round!!! He would've been perfect for my team.....
oh well if anyone was to have picked him I would've figured it would be you....


----------



## Captain Obvious

Nice pick, he's a good young swingman to back up your two old guys. 

HippieHair33 is up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :soapbox:


Sorry. 


So how many rounds are we doing??


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> So how many rounds are we doing??


I believe Yyzlin said 10

It's ok, I have another decent pick in mind, but Turk was the one guy I really wanted. Tall Euro who can defend and shoot the 3 ball, there's just not many of those around... there's still a few projects I can select, but I definately wouldn't waste my 6th rounder on them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe Yyzlin said 10
> 
> It's ok, I have another decent pick in mind, but Turk was the one guy I really wanted. Tall Euro who can defend and shoot the 3 ball, there's just not many of those around... there's still a few projects I can select, but I definately wouldn't waste my 6th rounder on them.


That's too many rounds. 

Even now its hard to pick someone because so many players have been picked. Imagine 9th and 10th round. :nonono:


----------



## Pure Scorer

I think 10 rounds is good, and i don't think itll be that hard to pickup guys in the 10th round anyhow. There will be plenty of decent players/projects left


----------



## Yao Mania

Yah I somewhat agree, 'cuz it's not like guys would pick in the 9th or 10th round would make your team better any better anyway. But there might still be role players that some teams might need beyond the 8th round, maybe like a crappy back-up C or a defensive specialist. 

But like real NBA teams, the 7-8 man rotation will determine which team is better


----------



## c_dog

I hope my next couple players are going to make my team better. my starters aren't anything spectaculor so i'm betting a lot of money on getting some good bench players.


----------



## X-Factor

Your team is pretty good in my opinion c-dog, although I don't really like the pick of GP. I don't know I just kinda have something against him.:whoknows:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Your team is pretty good in my opinion c-dog, although I don't really like the pick of GP. I don't know I just kinda have something against him.:whoknows:


It would have been ridiculous if he had slipped to the sixth, seventh round though, or worse. he had to be gone by the 5th at the very least. He's still one of the best starters in this league, imo. It does seem like a bad pick cuz of his recent actions and I already have a decent pg in arroyo. oh well, i figure one of them would become my solid solid sixth man.

I wanted Bonzi a lot, but I thought about it, and decided Gary was too good to pass up at this point.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I select:
> 
> Hidayet Turkoglu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My team:


Nice team, but I think you need a more proven and more experienced pg. Claxton is a great backup but the PG is such an important position, and I don't think Claxton would be a good enough floor general to distribute the ball to all the talented players on the team.

I really like your players though. All of them are capable of starting on some teams in the NBA. But you need a better point.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> That's too many rounds.
> 
> Even now its hard to pick someone because so many players have been picked. Imagine 9th and 10th round. :nonono:


Actually, I was hoping for 12 rounds. 10 is a bit too small as you can still get some really decent players in that round. What really tests your GM skills, is how well you know the players that rarely play at all. They won't make much of a difference, but still......


----------



## Pure Scorer

12 would be nice..but at the pace this is going to get pretty bad by round 10... by the end of 10 rounds everyone would already know who the top 10-15 teams are anyway and people would start to lose interest... i think 10 is good.


----------



## bballlife

No way, we gotta go 12, I got a lot of guys still on my draft board.


----------



## c_dog

I like the idea of 12. Go for 12 if we can.

Truth is it's been a while since we've had a solid round. Ppl seem to be going for reaches and forgetting that there are some other players available. Sure they may not be what their team needs, but when you pick Haslem in the 5th round you know some ppl obviously are forgetting someone. By the 10th round the smart GM's would still be picking young talented rookie, or old but experienced veteran, but the not-as-smart-ones would be picking CBA players like... jacque vaugh?


----------



## Tersk

Please edit that above statement, the last player you mentioned is my sleeper pick


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Please edit that above statement, the last player you mentioned is my sleeper pick


Maybe it's his too and he's trying to degrade to him to make him slip?


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe it's his too and he's trying to degrade to him to make him slip?


Or maybe its yours and your trying to get everyone to think its his so that he slips


----------



## rebelsun

Team Upside:


----------



## bballlife

who the heck is taking so long to pick.


----------



## Kaas

Hippie


----------



## c_dog

i don't think anybody is going to pick your sleeper this early, no worries. and there are plenty more suitable as a backup pg.

don't worry about me, i'm hoping for a non-scrub roster and I'm already filled at the PG position.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Hippie has until 3:14 to pick. If he hasn't picked Filibuster go ahead and make your pick.


----------



## kflo

self analysis

dalembert / nene / bender / kobe / hughes 

strengths - defense (every position, interior and perimeter, shot blocking, interior strength, perimeter man defense, steals, length), rebounding (including guards), athleticism, size. some post play with nene, dominant perimeter scorer and creater. should have pretty good offensive spacing IF bender can be a consistent presence on the perimeter.

weaknesses - no true pg, frontline needs to show improvement. bender must prove to be a consistent, injury free player. hughes needs to show more of a mind for the game, and continue improving his 3 point shot.

i like the combination of tools, with a star player. it's whether as individual players they step into their abilities. will need some solid complimentary players added to round out the roster. but love the formula of defense, rebounding, length, athleticism and a superstar go-to player.

comments?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> self analysis
> 
> dalembert / nene / bender / kobe / hughes


I like the team you put around Kobe. I've never really been a Larry Hughes fan, but he is talented. Bender could excel in this offense. You have lots of slashers and finishers; Bender could camp out on the perimeter all game.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the team you put around Kobe. I've never really been a Larry Hughes fan, but he is talented. Bender could excel in this offense. You have lots of slashers and finishers; Bender could camp out on the perimeter all game.


i've never been a huge hughes fan either, but i think in a system where he can contribute more with the things he's good at, and rely on him less to be a huge scorer, he can be a valuable player. he's quick, tough, good defender, good rebounder, and can go to the basket. he won't be relied upon to carry too much of the load offensively (although he is the 2nd most proven scorer on the team), so he could pick his spots more. i really wasn't considering him, and was looking more at other pg's, but at the last minute i really thought about how his skills could complement this team and make a complete sweep on athleticism, defense and size at each position (as well as adding a proven scorer). i think he could be a cross between the bulls ron harper and the cavs / clips ron harper.


----------



## Yyzlin

HippieHair33 is now on the clock for pick #156.

Due Up
---------
157. Filibuster
158. bballlife
159. Minstrel


----------



## Yao Mania

Hippiehair will be off the clock in an hour....


----------



## Pure Scorer

Let's change the time limit for making a pick 12 hours.. It doesn't make that big of a difference losing one spot, and if we're going to have to wait 20 hours for everyone to make their pick its just too long.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Let's change the time limit for making a pick 12 hours.. It doesn't make that big of a difference losing one spot, and if we're going to have to wait 20 hours for everyone to make their pick its just too long.


12 hrs might be a lil' too short... like Yyzlin said some of us aren't by the computer all the time. I can easily be out the whole day and that'd be 12 hrs right there.
The idea for sending Yyzlin a list is good, it's up to the GMs to be responsible and send them in when their picks are coming.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Let's change the time limit for making a pick 12 hours.. It doesn't make that big of a difference losing one spot, and if we're going to have to wait 20 hours for everyone to make their pick its just too long.


i agree. if someone doesn't pick within 12 hours chances are the're going to take a long time

might as well let the other person pick first. 12 hours is plenty of time, imo


----------



## Yao Mania

OK it's been 24hrs, Filibuster can make his selection now


----------



## Tersk




----------



## Kaas

With the next pick in the 6th round, Team Aegis selects the sharpshooting veteran...

Reggie Miller










Looks like he's excited to join the team.


----------



## Tersk

:upset: 

Dammit, I thought he was a bit of a reach maybe, but I was aiming for him in the 7th round (unless this is the 7th round)


----------



## Captain Obvious

bballife is on the clock.


----------



## Pure Scorer

if you were going to take him in the 7th round that means this was the last chance for filibuster to pick him up...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> With the next pick in the 6th round, Team Aegis selects the sharpshooting veteran...
> 
> Reggie Miller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's excited to join the team.


great pick. what a player to have on your team off the bench. great great pick,imo. i guess i'm not the only one who values proven veteran players more than the so called "potentials".


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> great pick. what a player to have on your team off the bench. great great pick,imo. i guess i'm not the only one who values proven veteran players more than the so called "potentials".


I don't have anything against veterans. Its just that if I am starting a franchise, I would rather build around young talent.

My :twocents:


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> if you were going to take him in the 7th round that means this was the last chance for filibuster to pick him up...


Thats why I was so :upset:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> great pick. what a player to have on your team off the bench. great great pick,imo. i guess i'm not the only one who values proven veteran players more than the so called "potentials".


There's a difference between a "proven veteran player" and a 40 year-old. Filibusterer's team is looking awesome in the future, but certainly isn't ready to contend right now, and I don't see how selecting a guy who will be retiring in a year or two helps him.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a "proven veteran player" and a 40 year-old. Filibusterer's team is looking awesome in the future, but certainly isn't ready to contend right now, and I don't see how selecting a guy who will be retiring in a year or two helps him.


it might make his team a bit more respectable, and it's always good to have veterans who were once an all-star mentor the youngsters. obviously you don't build around old veterans but it's always good to have some veterans on your team rather than abundant potential who may never amount to anything.


----------



## Yao Mania




----------



## HippieHair33

srry bout the wait guys, i've been away from home...

w/o thinking much due to a lack of time and brain cells....

i select jarvis hayes with my 6th round draft pick....

go ahead, gimme your comments, bad or good... i think i can take it...

Team HippieHair: 2008 nba champs!!!....or...not...


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> srry bout the wait guys, i've been away from home...
> 
> w/o thinking much due to a lack of time and brain cells....
> 
> i select jarvis hayes with my 6th round draft pick....
> 
> go ahead, gimme your comments, bad or good... i think i can take it...
> 
> Team HippieHair: 2008 nba champs!!!....or...not...


Wow you have Butler and Iguodala already, so why Hayes?? Hayes is a good pick at this point, but you have other needs for your team...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> srry bout the wait guys, i've been away from home...
> 
> w/o thinking much due to a lack of time and brain cells....
> 
> i select jarvis hayes with my 6th round draft pick....
> 
> go ahead, gimme your comments, bad or good... i think i can take it...
> 
> Team HippieHair: 2008 nba champs!!!....or...not...


actually that's a pretty good pick.. he's one of the players who came across my mind. he's only a sophmore but he's already put up solid stats as a rookie. this is a guy who knows his role, and shot at a high percentage. i expect him to score in double figures next season. he's one of the bright spots in washington.


----------



## HippieHair33

yes, hayes is a good player, i needed a good sg, as you can see i had no true sgs...i had a pg who plays like a sg....but yeah, i like hayes... he put up good numbers. 

MPG FG% 3P% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
29.2 .400 .305 .786 3.80 1.5 1.01 .16 1.57 2.20 9.6 

not a great assist/to ratio...

here's my team:

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.









6th man:









if there's an all potential team, i think i'll win the award HANDS DOWN!!! other than that, your thoughts??(i kno everybody doing this is getting annoying but i am interested in your responses...)


----------



## Kaas

I'll explain the reason I picked Miller over someone younger or at least a role player who can fill a role for a longer period of time. 

First of all, my core is complete for the future. What's the point in continuing to pick young players? While quality youth is still around at pretty much all the positions, they won't contribute a great deal right now and in a few years my 4 young guys (Wade, Pietrus, Harrington, and Bosh) are going to be playing major minutes so they won't contribute much. THere's no point picking up talent that will just rot on the bench. My two biggest weaknesses are 3 poiint shooting and experience. Reggie is the best player when taking those two aspects in consideration. Besides he's a role player. From now on, that's really all you're picking up (or potential, which as I said, I really don't need anymore). My players are still young; in a year or two when Reggie retires, they're games would've already evolved. How am I supposed to know the direction their game develops? You have an idea, but there's no guarantees. What if in 2 years 3pt shooting isn't a weakness for me, but a strength? What's the purpose of picking up a player whose around 30 now just because he can shoot the 3. He might be obsolete to my team's system in 2 years. Role players aren't nearly as important in the long run as the starters and key contributors (the 4 I already mentioned). 

Even though Pietrus and Wade have proven to be natural leaders, it's still important to have an older leader who has learned how to guide a team through what he's seen on the court. Miller will be the locker room leader and can guide the young team. Look at recent teams like the Bulls and Clipps. Two of the most talented teams in the league, yet that talent was going completely to waste. When young players get used to losing, things aren't going so good .THey'll quickly develop a losing mentallity and never reach the talent level they are capable of. Supplemental veterans guiding youth has proven to work much more effictive than more talented youth only guided by a coach. Look at the Pacers now. Reggie was the leader of the team even though Artest and Jermaine were more talented. Now they are ready to lead, but Reggie played a bigger contribution than his talent would indicate.

BTW, I was wondering if I should play Reggie as a starter and put Pietrus on the bench. Clearly, at this stage in Reggie's career, Pietrus is better. But, having Reggie on the court to start games (not to mention end games, something about Reggie I haven't even mentioned) might be a good idea, even though Pietrus will be getting more minutes. Good idea or bad idea?

PG Wade
SG Miller
SF Harrington
PF Bosh
C Cato
6th man Pietrus

vs.

PG Wade
SG Pietrus
SF Harrington
PF Bosh
C Cato 
6th man Miller


----------



## Captain Obvious

Start Miller. Pietrus is quickly becoming one of the more overrated players on this site. He's not better than Reggie right now.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> 2.


Ummm...didn't Jarvis play for Georgia. :uhoh: And I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Hayes is more of a SF than a SG. And if I remember correctly he has a nice stroke. He's a good player, but his progression in the league depends on the imporvement of his handles.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Start Miller. Pietrus is quickly becoming one of the more overrated players on this site. He's not better than Reggie right now.


Yea, saying Pietrus is clearly better than Reggie was a bit of an overstatement. But he's pretty much better than Reggie at everything (and way better in certain categories: i.e. 1on1 D) except shooting and running off screens. Still, I'm def. leaning towards making Reggie the starter and closer.


----------



## HippieHair33

I like the reggie pick... reggie is one of my fav. players considering i've been a pacers die hard fan since i was 5...

i think he will fit on a team w/o a mental or veteran leader. 

i think he should start, and obviously finish, games. reggie plays well at the begining as well as the end. in this point of his career he is either hot or not so you might as well find that out at the begining and either get as many minutes out of him as you can or get him out of there as soon as possible! well...i guess all that is irrelivent to this kind of thing we're doing but w/e...good pick.


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm...didn't Jarvis play for Georgia. :uhoh: And I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Hayes is more of a SF than a SG. And if I remember correctly he has a nice stroke. He's a good player, but his progression in the league depends on the imporvement of his handles.


oh yeah, he did play for georgia..*throws up due to embarressment*...i fixed it!

hayes can play the 2 just as well as the 3 and much better than iggy or caron...he also is a good shooter which is something i've needed...i think the handles will come, handles can improve with a little bit of concentration and work, any highschooler can tell you that...

i like my pick and my team.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> if there's an all potential team, i think i'll win the award HANDS DOWN!!!


Are you kidding? Look at mine, and Fililbusterer's teams.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Look at mine, and Fililbusterer's teams.


and rebelsuns


----------



## c_dog

I don't like building around potential. it's always good to have youngsters on your team but i don't like the idea of betting the whole future of the franchise on them. for every star player developed there's a handful of scrubs.


----------



## bballlife

With the next pick in the draft, I select......




Center


Nenad Krstic


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Question: Are there any picks that you guys made that you regret?

I sort of regret my pick of SAR. I think I would've picked Walker instead of him, but I didn't know he was still available. I should pay closer attention. :banghead:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Question: Are there any picks that you guys made that you regret?
> 
> I sort of regret my pick of SAR. I think I would've picked Walker instead of him, but I didn't know he was still available. I should pay closer attention. :banghead:


lol. i knew antoine walker was available, but i wasnt too sure if i should have picked hm considering he's underappreciated on these boards. besides, i want a championship contender and paul pierce and antoine walker had a good run once and i knew posters would probably point that out against me.

SAR is everybit just as good as walker, no worries. better rebounder and more of a pure PF, despite playing SF for vancouver.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Question: Are there any picks that you guys made that you regret?
> 
> I sort of regret my pick of SAR. I think I would've picked Walker instead of him, but I didn't know he was still available. I should pay closer attention. :banghead:


i was thinking about Hayes or reggie over Grob. And they all just got picked right after him. I kind of reret not picking Hayes cuse he is younger and people like him a lot better than robinson. I also think I should of picked a center with my 2nd pick, cause i could of gotten a good pf now (not naming him)


----------



## c_dog

uh-oh, minstrel is up.. i get a feeling he's going to take one of my players.. -_-;;

hmm, i guess i regret taking payton over divac.. i mean, there are still a couple PG and tweeners available, but no centers. there was a huge run for C's right after i picked payton...... didn't expect that at all.


----------



## bballlife

ouch pick with Reggie, he is 39, and last year he actually cost the pacers some games. It has to be hard on Rick to put the "great" Reggie on the bench, but come on. I remember stretches where he would miss 4-5 shots in a row off screens, and then on the defensive end just get smoked. 

He played close to 30 mins a game last season and his production was very low across the board. 10,3 and 2 with no D, aint gonna get it done.


----------



## Yyzlin

Minstrel selects Milos Vujanic with the 159th pick.

OG is now on the clock for pick #160.

Due Up
---------
161. texan
162. MingBling
163. c_dog


----------



## Captain Obvious

I had a really hard time picking between Garnett and LeBron at the very beginning. Looking back, if I had picked Garnett my team probably would have been:

PG- Jason Williams (3rd)
SG- Mike Miller (4th)
SF- Richard Jefferson (2nd)
PF- Kevin Garnett (1st)
C- Mehmet Okur (5th)

as opposed to Tinsley, LeBron, RJ, Kwame, and Okur. It doesn't really matter one way or another to me.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> if there's an all potential team, i think i'll win the award *HANDS DOWN!!!*


:whatever:


----------



## HippieHair33

i regret iggy....i picked him in the 3rd round....i bet if i hadn't he'd still be available now:laugh: ...i dont regret haslem though even though many people thought it was a bad pick....


----------



## Yao Mania

I'm actually happy with all my picks and the team I've built so far. The only pick I may regret is actually my first pick with Kidd, he is aging and a lot of people are writing him off for next season... But he is a floor general that makes everyone else on the court better, and I've surrounded him with players that will thrive on playing with him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I regret taking Camby, and somewhat I regret Drew Gooden. My next pick will make up for it all, though.:grinning:


----------



## OG

I'll take Jeff McInnis.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> I'll take Jeff McInnis.


Nice pic. Better than Haslem. 

BFreak.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #161.

Due Up
---------
162. MingBling
163. c_dog
164. WhoDaBest23


----------



## PauloCatarino

Everybody’s selected at least 5 players.
That doesn’t mean it’s the teams’ starting line-up, but still some thoughts about the teams I think are the best (till now). I leave mine alone, although I believe it isn´t that bad (and a couple steals waiting…)

*Kflo’s: Hughes, Bryant, Bender, Nene, Dalembert:* Not quite ready yet, but in a couple of years (youth all-around) and players progressing, could be a serious contender for the title. Off course, no PG what-so-ever. I smell the triangle offense again…

*Speedy Thief’s: Crawford, M. Miller, R. Lewis, KG, Rasho:* Good frontline, off course. Like the SF, who has a good inside-outside game. However, the defense is lacking from 1-to-3. I also have my doubts about Crawford leading the offense, for he is trigger-happy and not a good distributor. Is Mike Miller quick enough to guard SG?

*Rawse’s: Barbosa, Manu, Davis, Boozer and Shaq:* Shaq alone makes this team an instant contender. Boozer isn´t bad and Davis (if he wants to), could be a great versatile SF. Barbosa is very, very, green, but should be able to do his main task: feed Shaq the ball. Defense is not all that great: Shaq usually doesn’t commit and none of the others are known to be even above-average on that aspect (although Manu isn´t that bad)…

*SacKings394’s: Billups, Kittles, Van Horn, Nowitzki, Ratliff:* Bad combination at forward: Dirk and Van Horn play the same spot in the court and they both can´t defend that much… Should SacKings trade Van Horn or make him the 6th man? Theo’s best years are past him, but he is still a competent defender and a good shot-blocker. Nice backcourt and I loved the Kittles signing….

*Pacers Fan’s: Arenas, Christie, Artest, Gooden, Camby:* 2 of the best defenders around in Christie and Artest and a good shotblocker in (injury prone) Camby. One of the best defensive teams. No true leader, though, and go-to guy. Arenas is not your prototype PG and Gooden is really a tweener.

*Minstrel’s: Marbury, Houston, Wells, Webber, Dampier:* Great offensive team, should score a lot of points. Off course, there’s always the question of Webber’s physical condition, but if he is fine, they should easily lead the league in scoring. On the other hand, the defense seems porous. And I believe there are too many egos around… Who will lead this team?


Your favourites till now?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

My team gets no love.


----------



## Hibachi!

Van Horn doesn't play the 4 anymore...


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> *Pacers Fan’s: Arenas, Christie, Artest, Gooden, Camby:* 2 of the best defenders around in Christie and Artest and a good shotblocker in (injury prone) Camby. One of the best defensive teams. No true leader, though, and go-to guy. Arenas is not your prototype PG and Gooden is really a tweener.
> 
> Your favourites till now?


Hey, thanks! I never even thought of myself as even a top10 team.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

PacerFan, I've liked your team since it was just Artest/Arenas. And you've taken it a GREAT direction--nice job, I haven't really ranked them 1-30 but I've been meaning to... Yours is most likely in my top 10.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> *Minstrel’s: Marbury, Houston, Wells, Webber, Dampier:* Great offensive team, should score a lot of points. Off course, there’s always the question of Webber’s physical condition, but if he is fine, they should easily lead the league in scoring. On the other hand, the defense seems porous. And I believe there are too many egos around… Who will lead this team?


I agree with your concerns about Webber's condition. That concerns me too, but he was simply the best player available when I made my second pick.

I don't agree with your other two concerns. Marbury is the clear leader. Webber has never been a take-charge guy, Houston has always played off Grant Hill and Latrell Sprewell (and Marbury), Wells was always a supporting player and Dampier is not a volume scorer. Marbury is the dominant personality, scorer and he's the point guard, the natural leadership position. I don't see where any conflicts will come from.

As to defense, Houston is weak defensively, but Marbury is a solid defender, Wells is inconsistent but generally average, Webber is average and Dampier is average. Not a great defensive team, but not a sieve. Should be good enough defensively to win plenty of games with it's offense.

What I like about the offense is that it is balanced. You have your slasher and play-maker in Marbury, your post-up and inside presence in Webber, your spot-up dead-eye shooter in Houston, a versatile and all-around decent offensive player in Wells and Dampier has a nice inside game around the hoop. And Marbury, Houston and Webber can all pass well.

If Webber is generally healthy, I'd like my team's chances. Starting with Vujanic (prospect for the future), I'm just working on depth now.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Minstrel selects Milos Vujanic with the 159th pick.
> 
> OG is now on the clock for pick #160.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 161. texan
> 162. MingBling
> 163. c_dog


Why did you take Vujanic?? I don't think he is playing in the NBA this season.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> PacerFan, I've liked your team since it was just Artest/Arenas. And you've taken it a GREAT direction--nice job, I haven't really ranked them 1-30 but I've been meaning to... Yours is most likely in my top 10.


Thanks man. Your team is probably underrated but may have some of the best chemistry in this whole thing!


----------



## rebelsun

Here's the latest.

1.)Captain Obvious:
Tinsley/Lebron/R. Jefferson/K. Brown/Okur

2.)SpeedyThief:
Crawford/M. Miller/R. Lewis/KG/Rasho

3.)PauloCatarino:
Terry/Battier/Harpring/Duncan/Chandler

4.)Rawse:
Barbosa/Manu/R. Davis/Boozer/Shaq

5.)Theo4002:
Hinrich/T-Mac/J. Howard/Stro/Kaman

6.)Casual:
TJ Ford/Q/Diaw/Wilcox/Yao

7.)Kflo:
Kobe/Hughes/ Bender/Nene/Dalembert

8.)SacKings384:
Billups/Kittles/Van Horn/Dirk/Ratliff 

9.)MiamiHeat03:
Ben Gordon/J.Childress/Dunleavy/Amare/Kandi

10.)DaBIgTicket21:
Cassell/Hassell/Finley/Deng/J. O'Neal

11.)Yao Mania:
Kidd/J.Richardson/Mason/Jamison/J.Smith

12.)Yyzlin:
A.Miller/Wally/Ak-47/Rasheed/Haywood

13.)Spriggan9:
Nash/Allen/Bowen/E.Thomas/PJ Brown

14.)Pure Scorer:
Ridnour/S.Jackson/Rose/Peja/Curry

15.)7M3:
Telfair/Welsh/Melo/VladRad/Milicic

16.)Pacers Fan:
Arenas/Christie/Artest/Gooden/Camby

17.)WhoDaBest23:
Iverson/Murray/Miles/Shareef/Howard

18.)c_dog:
Arroyo/Payton/Pierce/Kenny Thomas/Ilgauskas

19.)MingBling:
Bobby Jackson/Giricek/Vince/Kurt Thomas/Magloire

20.)texan:
Parker/Marquis/Wallace/Tim Thomas/Brand

21.)OG:
McInnis/Mobley/Maggette/Walker/Big Ben
Bench: Harris

22.)Minstrel:
Marbury/Houston/Bonzi/Webber/Dampier
Bench: Milos

23.)bballlife:
Baron/Rip/Tayshaun/Murphy/Blount
Bench: Krstic

24.)Filibusterer:
Wade/Reggie/Harrington/Bosh/Cato
Bench: Pietrus

25.)HippieHair33:
Francis/Hayes/Butler/Haslem/Okafor
Bench: Iguodala

26.)DaUnbreakableKing:
Speedy/Latrell/Jim Jackson/Randolph/Miller
Bench: Hedo

27.)KeiranHalcyon:
Snow/Berry/Posey/Odom/Anderson
Bench: Collison

28.)RebelSun:
Livingston/Joe Johnson/Luke Jackson/Gasol/Biedrins
Bench: Humphries

29.)Hobojoe:
Bibby/Redd/Mashburn/Marshall/Skinner
Bench: Al Jefferson

30.)wadeshaqeddie:
Williams/EJones/Marion/Kenyon/Vlade
Bench: Glenn Robinson


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Van Horn doesn't play the 4 anymore...


Is Dirk a pure PF?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Dirk a pure PF?


That's the only position he plays... He rarely plays C... And almost never plays SF


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the only position he plays... He rarely plays C... And almost never plays SF


So you'll assign Dirk to cover Duncan, KG, Brand, Amare, etc., is that it?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> So you'll assign Dirk to cover Duncan, KG, Brand, Amare, etc., is that it?


And don't forget the mighty Drew Gooden!


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> So you'll assign Dirk to cover Duncan, KG, Brand, Amare, etc., is that it?


Always has before...


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Why did you take Vujanic?? I don't think he is playing in the NBA this season.


Value is not limited to just the coming season, otherwise no one would want guys like Darko Milicic.

I have a veteran starting five to give me value for next season, but Vujanic is some youth for the future. He's one of the most highly regarded European prospects, the best guard out of Europe, and he's a point guard.

If I were really a GM building a team, I would want some unrealized potential, that would hopefully be realized down the line a bit, in addition to good/star veterans for today. I don't want a purely veteran team.


----------



## Hibachi!

You could have easily picked him up in a later round...


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> You could have easily picked him up in a later round...


How do you know? Young prospects have been disappearing like popcorn. Telfair went like round 3 or 4. Al Jefferson is already gone. Nenad Krstic, a comparable talent to Vujanic IMO, just got picked.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Bling's have the best all-around lineup. 

Bobby Jackson, Giricek and Vince in the backcourt. Jackson and Giricek are great defenders, and all 3 of these guys can shoot. Kurt Thomas and Magloire are excellent defenders and have a well developed offensive game as well. 2 go-to-guys in Jackson and Carter.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you know? Young prospects have been disappearing like popcorn. Telfair went like round 3 or 4. Al Jefferson is already gone. Nenad Krstic, a comparable talent to Vujanic IMO, just got picked.


And don't forget Udonis Haslem in the 5th round:uhoh: Vujacic in the 6th round wasn't a great pick, but decent nonetheless.


----------



## texan

I select Nick Van Exel.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The Bling's have the best all-around lineup.
> 
> Bobby Jackson, Giricek and Vince in the backcourt. Jackson and Giricek are great defenders, and all 3 of these guys can shoot. Kurt Thomas and Magloire are excellent defenders and have a well developed offensive game as well. 2 go-to-guys in Jackson and Carter.


Giricek is barely even an average defender, no where near great. Jackson isn't a great defender, but I'll give you that he's good. It's true that they all can shoot, but also remember that 2 of them are injury-prone. I love your PF/C combination, though.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I select Nick Van Exel.


Are you planning to draft a center?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I select Nick Van Exel.


Damnit! :upset:

The Bling's select *Antonio Davis*. More tough post defense, and a solid rebounder.


----------



## Yyzlin

MingBling is now on the clock for pick #162.

Due Up
---------
163. c_dog
164. WhoDaBest23
165. Pacers Fan


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> MingBling is now on the clock for pick #162.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 163. c_dog
> 164. WhoDaBest23
> 165. Pacers Fan


Ahh, my top 2 players are still there and it's only 4 picks until mine. Now, if they both get picked, I'm screwed.


----------



## Yyzlin

c_dog is now on the clock for pick #163.

Due Up
---------
164. WhoDaBest23
165. Pacers Fan
166. 7M3


----------



## c_dog

sorry guys, i had this event going on in my uni

okay, so i'm finally gonna address that hole at the 3/2 with a solid defender. There aren't many defenders left, and I believe the best talent available(defensively) is someone called *Morris Peterson* This is a guy who can play great defense and hit 3's. His consistency has improved, especially with limited minutes that he had last year. He shot at a high % from beyond the arc. I feel he'll help out Pierce quite a bit, as he can be the one to guard the opponent's best player.










btw, props to whoever chose nick the quick. what a steal in the sixth.


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you planning to draft a center?


When the time comes. I'm going to accumalate talent, not draft by need. It always works for the best. There was no center worth drafting, so I'm not gonna draft one. I totally missed Kelvin Cato not being pick and that upsets me. But I can't go back and redo my pick so I will keep drafting the BPA until a center is the BPA or until later rounds.


----------



## Yyzlin

WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for pick #164.

Due Up
---------
165. Pacers Fan
166. 7M3
167. Pure Scorer


----------



## Yao Mania

hmm not sure about the Antonio Davis pick Ming Bling, I watch the Raptors a lot and the guy's way past his prime... his career is on a downhill slide, but I suppose he'll still give you good minutes at C/PF

Oh and I just remembered - Vince and Antonio don't really like each other


----------



## Captain Obvious

My guys are dropping like flies . Good picks by the last few people.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> When the time comes. I'm going to accumalate talent, not draft by need. It always works for the best. There was no center worth drafting, so I'm not gonna draft one. I totally missed Kelvin Cato not being pick and that upsets me. But I can't go back and redo my pick so I will keep drafting the BPA until a center is the BPA or until later rounds.


Daniels, Thomas, and Wallace were the best players who you thought were availabe? i think there was a couple center more valuable at those picks. They're talented and have great potential, but they certainly weren't the best players available, imo.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> sorry guys, i had this event going on in my uni
> 
> okay, so i'm finally gonna address that hole at the 3/2 with a solid defender. There aren't many defenders left, and I believe the best talent available(defensively) is someone called *Morris Peterson*


Great pick, I really had trouble deciding between him and Davis after NVE was taken.

Yao Mania, Davis is definitely over the hill, but still a great veteran pickup in the 6th round.

8.9 ppg, 8.4 rpg last year... and he's a nasty defender.


----------



## c_dog

yea, he's not exactly artest, posey, bowen, or even battier or bonzi defensively, but he's still a good defender and when given the minutes can put up 15/5/3 which is solid for a defender. His outside shooting is really coming along, so you can count on him to score when left open.

and davis is a solid big man. it doesn't matter if he's declining, he's still one of the best big man available at this point. good choice. and if his scoring doesn't impress you, his rebounding and defense should.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow you're benching your 3rd pick c_dog?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Wow you're benching your 3rd pick c_dog?


well, i wasn't expecting to get payton. arroyo was a good pick at the time cuz he had just single handly destroyed the dream team, but according to the response I got ppl thought it was a fluke, and didn't feel he would amount to anything in the NBA. Payton is too good to come off the bench, and Arroyo can now be my super backup at PG. it worked out well, imo.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I select *Raef LaFrentz* with my pick in the 6th round.










This gives my team the size and defense that it needed. Just hope he stays healthy!


----------



## bballlife

Lets see what Payton has left because in the playoffs he was getting torched by a guy who was playing at the Y last year. 
(Martin)

The whole thing was bad, real bad.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I select *Raef LaFrentz* with my pick in the 6th round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives my team the size and defense that it needed. Just hope he stays healthy!


Raef is very very unpopular on this thread... but I think it's a decent pick. His contract's a big reason why ppl don't like him, but that's not a concern for this draft anyway. Big softy's a nice addition.


----------



## Casual

I'm going on a vacation for ten days tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'll have internet access, but just in case I'll send a really big player list to Yyzlin. It probably won't last into the later rounds. If I'm not here and not online at all, you can just skip my picks for the rest of the draft.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Giricek is barely even an average defender, no where near great. Jackson isn't a great defender, but I'll give you that he's good. It's true that they all can shoot, but also remember that 2 of them are injury-prone. I love your PF/C combination, though.


kurt thomas is a mediocre defender as well.


----------



## Yyzlin

Pacers Fan selects Damon Jones with the 165th pick.

7M3 is now on the clock for pick #166.

Due Up
---------
167. Pure Scorer
168. spriggan9
169. Yyzlin


----------



## 7M3

Team 7M3 selects Dan Gadzuric.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects Dan Gadzuric.


I like that pick. He was high on my list.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Ill take mike sweetney to finish my starting lineup

C- Eddy Curry
Pf - Mike Sweetney
Sf - Peja Stojakovic
Sg - Stephen Jackson 
Pg - Luke Ridnour

Bench

Sf/sg/pg - Jalen Rose


----------



## Yyzlin

spriggan9 is now on the clock for pick #168.

Due Up
---------
169. Yyzlin
170. Yao Mania
171. DaBigTicketKG21

Edit: Great snag with Sweetney. I think he's set for a breakout season next year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Pacers Fan selects Damon Jones with the 165th pick.
> 
> 7M3 is now on the clock for pick #166.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 167. Pure Scorer
> 168. spriggan9
> 169. Yyzlin


Any comments on Damon Jones?

He gets 7 points and 7 assists in 24 minutes, not to mention he's 2nd in the league in ast-to ratio


----------



## Pure Scorer

Good, solid pick. He fits in well with your team, even if he isn't a pure pg, he plays the point well. He can shoot the 3, can run the halfcourt set and the break. I have no clue how he got 6 apg is 24 mpg last year (i didn't get to see him play much) but im guessing his passing/court vision has improved since when he was with the grizzlies. 

I also like the fact that it gives you a solid 3-guard rotation in christie, arenas, and jones. I'd be looking for a young guard with lots of potential to round it out.


----------



## Spriggan

Grant Hill


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

We should be able to draft coaches.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Spriggan. Vikings are gonna win the NFC North this year.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Spriggan. Vikings are gonna win the NFC North this year.


It's the Vikings. They'll choke. As usual.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> We should be able to draft coaches.


I was thinking about that.

We should do the inverse order to pick coaches.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> We should do the inverse order to pick coaches.


im down for that


----------



## Captain Obvious

Guess I get Johnny Davis :sigh:.


----------



## Casual

It wouldn't make sense to do that, because there are only a few coaches anybody would want to draft, so the rest are getting stuck with bad or unknown coaches for no reason.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Brian Cardinal with the 169th pick. He's a great hustle player off the bench at both forward positions, and he can put up points from all parts of the court. For someone who had the 32nd best PER in the league last year, finding him available in the 6th round is a huge steal. 

Yao Mania is now on the clock for pick #170.

Due Up
---------
171. DaBigTicketKG21
172. MiamiHeat03
173. SacKings384


----------



## Kaas

Damn I thought I could get Cardinal in later rounds, he's a good player though didn't expect him to go this early. Not saying he's a reach or anything, just disappointed I won't be able to pick him up. 

And spriggan, why did you have to take Grant? I thought no one would touch him because of injury concerns and I wanted my fav player on my team even if it means just wearing Armani.


----------



## Yao Mania

phew, I was pretty anxious to see who you'd pick....

with pick #170 Team YMCA selects *Brian Grant*

Grant will give my team additional interior toughness, and is a great compliment to Joe Smith in the post (Smith's shot blocking ability with Grant's strength). Grant's a rebounding machine who can also hit his shots, and can easily put up another double-double season again. I really thought he would've been picked in the 5th round when everyone was scrambling for C's, but I guess people thought he was undersized.

Grant's selection will allow me to play with my line-up a lil' bit, so no more complaints about my team being undersized!

Team YMCA:
C Joe Smith
PF Brian Grant
SF Antawn Jamison
SG Jason Richardson
PG Jason Kidd
6th Desmond Mason

Thoughts on my pick and team?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

DAMN!!!!

I was gonna pick him.....

guess i am going to have to draft _______.


----------



## Spriggan

Any thoughts on my excellent Grant Hill pick?

I'll accept something similar to the following: "Dude, that was a steal!", "DAMN I WAS GONNA PICK HIM!", "His ankle is sturdy and he's looking at a monster season, good pick."

Anything negative, keep it to yourself. Or else we're boxing. Understood?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Any thoughts on my excellent Grant Hill pick?


very, very solid pick. If hes healthy, he is the biggest steal of the entire draft.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yyzlin selects Brian Cardinal with the 169th pick.


Maybe I shouldn't have sent you my list.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Any thoughts on my excellent Grant Hill pick?
> 
> I'll accept something similar to the following: "Dude, that was a steal!", "DAMN I WAS GONNA PICK HIM!", "His ankle is sturdy and he's looking at a monster season, good pick."
> 
> Anything negative, keep it to yourself. Or else we're boxing. Understood?


Tell me Gadzuric is going to be one of the league leaders in blocked shots, and I'll tell you Hill is completely healthy and primed to dominate.

And then tell me you love me.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have sent you my list.


Yea, i wanted brian cardinal too. i took mo pete cuz he was more athletic but cardinal is a nice player.

oh well, didn't think he was quite worth the sixth pick anyway, as good as he is, he is a good bench player, and definitely not the best player off the bench. him getting picked in the sixth means some sixth man had just become available for me in the seventh round.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Maybe I shouldn't have sent you my list.


Yeah, like I would ever mooch picks off you.  But seriously. I think everyone knows how high I am on Cardinal. Just check the free agent signing thread on him a month or so back. 


DaBigTicketKG21 selects Alonzo Mourning with the 171th pick. 

MiamiHeat03 selects Jerry Stackhouse with the 172th pick. 

SacKings384 is now on the clock for pick #173.

Due Up
---------
174. kflo
175. Casual
176. theo4002


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell me Gadzuric is going to be one of the league leaders in blocked shots, and I'll tell you Hill is completely healthy and primed to dominate.
> 
> And then tell me you love me.


Dan "The Man" Gadzuric is going to be one of the league leaders in blocked shots.

I love you.

P.S. There's one valuable player everyone's missing. I was about to pick him before I went with the sure thing.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Dan "The Man" Gadzuric is going to be one of the league leaders in blocked shots.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> P.S. There's one valuable player everyone's missing. I was about to pick him before I went with the sure thing.


When did Grant Hill become a sure thing?


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> When did Grant Hill become a sure thing?


When I thought I'd make an obviously hilarious, facetious comment about it.

Man, humor is lost on so many of you.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> When I thought I'd make an obviously hilarious, facetious comment about it.
> 
> Man, humor is lost on so many of you.


Maybe his seemingly deadpan response was really sarcastic to your already sarcastic response, and your humorless mind couldn't comprehend such extreme levels of wit. Hmmm?!?! That's freaking extreme thinking right there.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> When I thought I'd make an obviously hilarious, facetious comment about it.
> 
> Man, humor is lost on so many of you.


Humor over the internet is sometimes hard to get (though I should have got this). I wasn't really paying attention to that, I'm actually more curious as to who this valuable player is that everybody's missing (or maybe you were joking about that too?  )


----------



## Hibachi!

Is the alphabetical order thing up to date? If so, what page is it on?


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Maybe his seemingly deadpan response was really sarcastic to your already sarcastic response, and your humorless mind couldn't comprehend such extreme levels of wit. Hmmm?!?! That's freaking extreme thinking right there.


Dude. Extreme thinking is not allowed on here. Only on Minstrel's Speak-Easy.

I thought you already knew that. Sheesh. Minstrel layed the ground rules, remember? I think you may be banned now. Fair warning.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Humor over the internet is sometimes hard to get (though I should have got this). I wasn't really paying attention to that, I'm actually more curious as to who this valuable player is that everybody's missing (or maybe you were joking about that too?  )


If I ever admitted to truly believing that Grant "The Ankle" Hill was going to be a sure thing, I would accept verbal disparaging from every single poster on bbb.net.

Having said that, no, I wasn't joking about the valuable player. He's still on the board.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Is the alphabetical order thing up to date? If so, what page is it on?


The last one is on page 79, so it may be may be missing a lot of the 6th round. Just goto the first page to get an update of the rest of the picks.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> Dude. Extreme thinking is not allowed on here. Only on Minstrel's Speak-Easy.
> 
> I thought you already knew that. Sheesh. Minstrel layed the ground rules, remember? I think you may be banned now. Fair warning.


Honestly, this has a been a secret for such a long time, but I might as well let it out of the bag. I am Minstrel. It's true. So he can't ban me, cause it just be banning myself. See, that's more freaking extreme thinking for ya. For real.


----------



## Hibachi!

With the #173 pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft, Team *SacKings384* selects 

*Nazr Mohammed*


----------



## Yyzlin

kflo is now on the clock for pick #174.

Due Up
---------
175. Casual
176. theo4002
177. rawse


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> If I ever admitted to truly believing that Grant "The Ankle" Hill was going to be a sure thing, I would accept verbal disparaging from every single poster on bbb.net.
> 
> Having said that, no, I wasn't joking about the valuable player. He's still on the board.


Hey, Hill is more of a sure thing than another recent pick (Zo). What was that guy thinking?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, Hill is more of a sure thing than another recent pick (Zo). What was that guy thinking?


No clue... Considering we won't even be able to see if the gamble works until the start of the season, but the voting on best team will be done before then...


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Honestly, this has a been a secret for such a long time, but I might as well let it out of the bag. I am Minstrel. It's true. So he can't ban me, cause it just be banning myself. See, that's more freaking extreme thinking for ya. For real.


Minstrel claims he's merely a monkey AI program. If you and he are the same... then that means.... damn, my brain just exploded. What a mess. Too much extreme thinking for me. I would've been able to handle it on The Easy Speaker, but alas, not here. 

I hate you Yyzlin. Err... Minstrel. Whatever the hell you are.


----------



## Hibachi!

Hey if you're really Minstrel... Then you can just trade all your good players to one team...


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Minstrel claims he's merely a monkey AI program. If you and he are the same... then that means.... damn, my brain just exploded. What a mess. Too much extreme thinking for me. I would've been able to handle it on The Easy Speaker, but alas, not here.
> 
> I hate you Yyzlin. Err... Minstrel. Whatever the hell you are.


Just call me Master, and we'll work from there. You can start off by polishing my flip flops. Chop chop.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Just call me Master, and we'll work from there. You can start off by polishing my flip flops. Chop chop.


Man, what's with that completely unnecessary jab at John Kerry? This isn't a political thread.

Damn republicans.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Man, what's with that completely unnecessary jab at John Kerry? This isn't a political thread.
> 
> Damn republicans.


I don't know anything about politics, so I didn't even know I made a reference to Kerry, so there. Who told you to speak anyway? Jeez, don't make me bring out the N' Sync CD again, and force you to listen it three times over.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I don't know anything about politics, so I didn't even know I made a reference to Kerry, so there. Who told you to speak anyway? Jeez, don't make me bring out the N' Sync CD again, and force you to listen it three times over.


Are you attempting to punish me? Because that's something I'd actually enjoy.

And it's spelled 'NSync. Please make an effort.

'NSync > Savotage.


----------



## kflo

kudos on the grant hill pick - he wouldn't have made it to your 7th round pick (although i wouldn't have taken him with my 6th, i probably would have with my 7th). big uncertainty though, of course. worth a gamble at this point. 

anyway, on to my pick. spread the floor more with the 3-ball, add a pg, another tough-nosed perimeter defender, still some upside on a raw talent that's still honing his game (while also being 28, so he's no snot-nosed kid), and a guy i'll have no trouble rooting for. i think he compliments the squad i have nicely. *skip to my lou*.


----------



## Hibachi!

Any thoughts on my pick guys or gals?


----------



## Captain Obvious

There are several big men still available that I had ahead of Mohammed, but he's a solid pick at this point considering how fast the big guys are getting picked.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Yeah, like I would ever mooch picks off you.  But seriously. I think everyone knows how high I am on Cardinal. Just check the free agent signing thread on him a month or so back.
> 
> 
> *DaBigTicketKG21 selects Alonzo Mourning with the 171th pick.*
> 
> MiamiHeat03 selects Jerry Stackhouse with the 172th pick.


:whofarted

Are you kidding me? Easily, and I mean _easily_, the worst pick in the draft thus far. What on earth are you thinking taking Alonzo Mourning in a draft like this, much less in the 7th round where there are still several good players available. Damn, and I thought Haslem and Kandi were bad picks...


----------



## 7M3

What does everyone think of Gadzuric?


----------



## Yyzlin

Casual selects Troy Hudson with the 175th pick. 

theo4002 is now on the clock for pick #176.

Due Up
---------
177. rawse
178. PauloCatarino
179. SpeedyThief


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Casual selects Troy Hudson with the 175th pick.


Wow..Steal. 7th round? Come on people! Alonzo goes a head of Hudson? Sorry Big ticket, but that was the crappiest trade ever..

BFreak.


----------



## Yao Mania

77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
174. Rafer Alston- kflo
147. Chris Andersen- KeiranHalcyon
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
210. Chucky Atkins- wadeshaqeddie
185. Marcus Banks- theo4002
124. Leandro Barboas - rawse
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
196. Tony Battie- Pacers Fan
118. Shane Battier - PauloCatarino
206. Troy Bell- DaUnbreakableKing
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
148. Andris Biedrins- RebelSun
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
143. Mark Blount- bballlife
209. Keith Bogans- hobojoe
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
37. Chris Bosh- Filibuster
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
205. Earl Boykins- HippieHair33
20. Elton Brand- texan
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
169. Brian Cardinal- Yyzlin
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
144. Kelvin Cato- Filibusterer
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
146. Speedy Claxton- DaUnbreakableKing
154. Nick Collison- KeiranHalcyon
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
192. Antonio Daniels- Yyzlin
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
162. Antonio Davis- MingBling
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
203. Carlos Delfino- bballlife
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
126. Boris Diaw- Casual
150. Vlade Divac- wadeshaqeddie
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
183. Derek Fisher- PauloCatarino
66. TJ Ford- Casual
193. Adonal Foyle- spriggan9
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
181. Jeff Foster- Captain Obvious
166. Dan Gadzuric- 7M3
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
139. Gordan Giricek- MingBling
136. Drew Gooden- Pacers Fan
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
170. Brian Grant- Yao Mania
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
123. Matt Harpring - PauloCatarino
84. Al Harrington- Filibuster
141. Devin Harris- OG
145. Udonis Haslem- HippieHair33
130. Trent Hassell- DaBigTicketKG21
156. Jarvis Hayes- HippieHair33
132. Brendon Haywood- Yyzlin
168. Grant Hill- spriggan9
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
125. Josh Howard - theo4002
178. Juwan Howard- PauloCatarino
175. Troy Hudson- Casual
127. Larry Hughes- kflo
153. Kris Humphries- RebelSun
200. Steven Hunter- texan
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
197. Mike James- WhoDaBest23
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
204. Marco Jaric- Filibusterer
152. Al Jefferson- Hobojoe
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
165. Damon Jones- Pacers Fan
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
190. Fred Jones- DaBigTicketKG21
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
195. Kyle Korver- 7M3
158. Nenad Kristic- bballlife
202. Toni Kukoc- Minstrel
164. Raef Lafrentz- WhoDaBest23
180. Voshon Lenard- Captain Obvious
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
207. Raul Lopez- KeiranHalycon
40. Corey Maggette- OG
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
182. Karl Malone- SpeedyThief
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
160. Jeff McInnis- OG
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
211. Aaron Mckie- wadeshaqeddie
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
122. Mike Miller -SpeedyThief
157. Reggie Miller- Filibuster
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
173. Nazr Mohammed- SacKings384
171. Alonzo Mourning- DaBigTicketKG21
137. Ronald Murray- WhoDaBest23
189. Dikembe Mutombo- MiamiHeat03
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
199. Eduardo Najera- MingBling
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
179. Jameer Nelson- SpeedyThief
67. Nene- kflo
119. Rasho Nesterovic - SpeedyThief
191. Andres Nocioni- YaoMania
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
120. Mehmet Okur - Captain Obvious
129. Michael Olowokandi- MiamiHeat03
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
198. Greg Ostertag- c_dog
41. Tony Parker- texan
188. Ruben Patterson- SacKings384
138. Gary Payton- c_dog
163. Morris Peterson- c_dog
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibuster
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
186. Clifford Robinson- Casual
151. Glenn Robinson- wadeshaqeddie
134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
184. John Salmons- rawse
149. Brian Skinner- Hobojoe
131. Joe Smith- Yao Mania
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
172. Jerry Stackhouse- MiamiHeat03
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
177. Damon Stoudamire- rawse
167. Mike Sweetney- Pure Scorer
201. Robert Swift- OG
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
187. Maurice Taylor- kflo
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
133. Etan Thomas- spriggan9
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
101. Tim Thomas- texan
121. Jamaal Tinsley - Captain Obvious
161. Nick Van Exel- texan
155. Hedo Turkoglu- DaUnbreakableKing
128. Keith Van Horn- SacKings384
159. Milos Vujanic- Minstrel
194. Dajuan Wagner- Pure Scorer
81. Antoine Walker- OG
21. Ben Wallace- OG
140. Gerald Wallace- texan
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibuster
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
142. Bonzi Wells- Minstrel
135. Jiri Welsch- 7M3
208. Delonte West- RebelSun
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie
176. Lorenzen Wright- theo4002
6. Yao Ming- Casual


----------



## GNG

Yyzlin, consider my pick PM'd.


----------



## Casual

I got my guy. He can hit the three, which I need, and he can start if TJ isn't ready.

Yyzlin, I'll let you know tomorrow if I can make my next pick, so don't just take it automatically yet. If I don't PM you or post in this thread tomorrow, go ahead and do it.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I got my guy. He can hit the three, which I need, and he can start *if TJ isn't ready.*
> 
> Yyzlin, I'll let you know tomorrow if I can make my next pick, so don't just take it automatically yet. If I don't PM you or post in this thread tomorrow, go ahead and do it.





> And that T.J. Ford's public declarations of optimism don't change the fact that *it's a long shot he'll play at all this season.* Sadly for the Bucks and for Ford, entities that both exceeded expectations last season, *this remains a potentially career-ending injury.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1880830


----------



## Casual

He's on two of my fantasy teams...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> He's on two of my fantasy teams...


----------



## Tersk

Im just wading through the picks now to see whos available, i'll be 5 mins


----------



## Tersk

I'll take Lorenzon Wright

PG: Kirk Hinrich. SG: Tracy McGrady. SF: Josh Howard. PF: Stromile Swift. C: Chris Kaman
Reserve 1: Lorenzen Wright


----------



## Yyzlin

Rawse selects Damon Stoudamire with the 177th pick. 

PauloCataino is now on the clock for pick #178.

Due Up
---------
179. SpeedyThief
180 & 181. Captain Obvious
182. SpeedyThief


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Rawse selects *Damon Stoudamire* with the 177th pick.


Damn! That was my pick!



> *PauloCataino *is now on the clock for pick #178.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 179. SpeedyThief
> 180 & 181. Captain Obvious
> 182. SpeedyThief


Damn! You mispelled my name!





Just give me a few minutes and i'll pick...


----------



## PauloCatarino

I pick *Juwan Howard*.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> I pick *Juwan Howard*.


Finally! Forget everything else, 17 and 7 at this point in the draft is excellent value. That being said, I wasn't even considering him for my next two picks...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Finally! Forget everything else, 17 and 7 at this point in the draft is excellent value. That being said, I wasn't even considering him for my next two picks...


It was now or never, really. I'm pretty sure i could get him in my next pick (4 picks away), but i'm absolutely positive i couldn't get him in another...

Afterall, he will be a bench player, and having a defense-orientated frontcourt in Duncan and Chandler all i really need from him is instant offense and a few rebounds...

I'm pretty happy he fell this far...


----------



## speedythief

Jameer Nelson


----------



## speedythief

C'mon Captain, I've only got twenty minutes before I have to go back to class. Yyzlin isn't online for me to send him a list. Get'er done!


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Jameer Nelson


Nice pick, I can't believe he lasted this long.


With the final pick in the 6th round Captain Obvious selects:

*Voshon Lenard* SG 6'4 205

14 ppg on one of the better teams in the league makes this guy the perfect bench player for me. He can shoot the lights out, helping a major weakness of my team. He's also a veteran who can mentor the young guys.










With the first pick in the 7th round Captain Obvious selects:

*Jeff Foster* PF/C 6'11 242

Simply put, Foster is one of the best rebounders in the entire league. He can also score when necessary, and he always does the little things to help his team. With two young big guys I needed a guy who could come off the bench and do the dirty work. Foster fills that role. Foster joins his Pacers teammate Jamaal Tinsley on my squad. Says MVP candidate and Pacers teammate Jermaine O'Neal: "I'm probably one of his biggest fans. I think Jeff and Jamaal (Tinsley) have been the quiet MVPs of our team." (This is a real quote BTW)










Also, both of these guys are self made. They came from small schools and worked their ways up to being starters on two of the best teams in the league. I think that kind of toughness and resilience will help my young team.


----------



## speedythief

Karl Malone


----------



## PauloCatarino

* Derek Fisher*...


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Jameer Nelson


:greatjob:

Steal at this point.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> :greatjob:
> 
> Steal at this point.


Yeah, I think so too. Thanks.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Awesome pick with Nelson; I was torn between him and Collison my last pick. Went with size.

Reggie Miller, Stackhouse and Van Exel were also under consideration. But I think I made the right pick.


----------



## Yyzlin

Rawse is now on the clock for pick #184.

Due Up
---------
185. theo4002
186. Casual
187. kflo


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> With the first pick in the 7th round Captain Obvious selects:
> 
> *Jeff Foster* PF/C 6'11 242


He was near the top of my list for backup Cs. Nice pick.


----------



## Yao Mania

Anyone wanna update the teams?

Solid late round picks by pretty much everyone, but luckily none of 'em were really high on my list


----------



## Minstrel

I am actually all the users on this site except for you.

That's right...you and I are all alone here. And you are always in the minority.


----------



## Pure Scorer

1.)Captain Obvious:

Pg Tinsley
Sg Lebron/Lenard
Sf R. Jefferson
Pf K. Brown
C Okur/Foster

2.)SpeedyThief:

Pg Crawford/Nelson
Sg M. Miller
Sf R. Lewis
Pf KG/Malone
C Rasho

3.)PauloCatarino:

Pg Terry/Fisher
Sg Battier
Sf Harpring
Pf Duncan/Howard
C Chandler

4.)Rawse:

Pg Barbosa/Stoudamire
Sg Manu
Sf R. Davis
Pf Boozer
C Shaq

5.)Theo4002:

Pg Hinrich
Sg T-Mac
Sf J. Howard
Pf Swift 
C Kaman/Wright

6.)Casual:

Pg Ford/Hudson
Sg Q. Richardson
Sf Diaw
Pf Wilcox
C Yao

7.)Kflo:

Pg Hughes/Alston
Sg Kobe
Sf Bender
Pf Nene
C Dalembert 

8.)SacKings384:

Pg Billups
Sg Kittles
Sf Van Horn
Pf Nowitzki
C Ratliff/Mohammed

9.)MiamiHeat03:

Pg Gordon
Sg Childress
Sf Dunleavy
Pf Amare
C Olowakandi

10.)DaBIgTicket21:

Pg Cassell
Sg Hassell/Stackhouse
Sf Finley
Pf Deng
C J. O'Neal

11.)Yao Mania:

Pg Kidd
Sg J. Richardson
Sf Mason
Pf Jamison/Grant
C J. Smith

12.)Yyzlin:

Pg A. Miller
Sg Szczerbiak
Sf Kirilenko
Pf R. Wallace/Cardinal
C Haywood

13.)Spriggan9:

Pg Nash
Sg Allen
Sf Bowen/Hill
Pf E. Thomas
C PJ Brown


14.)Pure Scorer:

Pg Ridnour
Sg S. Jackson/Rose
Sf Stojakovic
Pf Sweetney
C Curry

15.)7M3:

Pg Telfair
Sg Welsh
Sf Anthony
Pf Radmanovic
C Milicic/Gadzuric

16.)Pacers Fan:

Pg Arenas/Jones
Sg Christie
Sf Artest
Pf Gooden
C Camby

17.)WhoDaBest23:

Pg Iverson
Sg Murray
Sf Miles
Pf Shareef
C Howard/Lafrentz

18.)c_dog:

Pg Payton/Arroyo
Sg Peterson
Sf Pierce
Pf Kenny Thomas
C Ilgauskas

19.)MingBling:

Pg Bobby Jackson
Sg Giricek
Sf Vince
Pf Kurt Thomas
C Magloire/Davis

20.)texan:

Pg Parker/Van Exel
Sg Marquis
Sf Wallace
Pf Tim Thomas
C Brand

21.)OG:

Pg McInnis/Harris
Sg Mobley
Sf Maggette
Pf Walker
C B. Wallace


22.)Minstrel:

Pg Marbury/Vujanic
Sg Houston
Sf Bonzi
Pf Webber
C Dampier

23.)bballlife:

Pg Baron
Sg Rip
Sf Tayshaun
Pf Murphy
C Blount/Krstic

24.)Filibusterer:

Pg Wade
Sg Reggie/Pietrus
Sf Harrington
Pf Bosh
C Cato


25.)HippieHair33:
Pg Francis
Sg Hayes/Iguodala
Sf Butler
Pf Haslem
C Okafor

26.)DaUnbreakableKing:
Pg Speedy
Sg Latrell
Sf Jim Jackson/Hedo
Pf Randolph
C Miller

27.)KeiranHalcyon:

Pg Snow
Sg Barry
Sf Posey
Pf Odom/Collison
C Anderson

28.)RebelSun:
Pg Livingston
Sg Joe Johnson
Sf Luke Jackson
Pf Gasol/Humphries
C Biedrins

29.)Hobojoe:
Pg Bibby
Sg Redd
Sf Mashburn
Pf Marshall/Al Jefferson
C Skinner

30.)wadeshaqeddie:

Pg Williams
Sg E Jones
Sf Marion/Glenn Robinson
Pf Kenyon
C Vlade


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I'll take Lorenzon Wright


You took my sleeper.

Seriously, what's with you taking the players I want so early? Swift and Wright were both gone WAY too soon.

I guess Wright is a lot better than most of the big man taken in the last round, but still. Mohammed, Zo, Howard X_X

I would never add Howard to my team. Howard on your team guarantees that you are the worst team in the league. The guy is a loser his whole life. Trade him to the Lakers, Spurs, Pistons, and they'll become the worst team in the league. No defense, and he's not nearly as good a player as his stats indicate. A stats guy.


----------



## GNG

Team Rawse selects John Salmons.

One of the best three-point shooters in the league and a very good defender to boot. Although he may be a reach in the early seventh round, this is the type of guy who would shine on a Shaq-led team.










Team Rawse:

PG Damon Stoudamire, Leandro Barbosa
SG Manu Ginobili, John Salmons
SF Ricky Davis
PF Carlos Boozer
C Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Tersk

Rafer Alston


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Rafer Alston


I think kflo already drafted him.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects John Salmons.
> 
> One of the best three-point shooters in the league and a very good defender to boot. Although he may be a reach in the early seventh round, this is the type of guy who would shine on a Shaq-led team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Rawse:
> 
> PG Damon Stoudamire, Leandro Barbosa
> SG Manu Ginobili, John Salmons
> SF Ricky Davis
> PF Carlos Boozer
> C Shaquille O'Neal


You could have picked a better shooting guard. Still, your team is pretty good.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I think kflo already drafted him.



I'll take Marcus Banks then


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> You could have picked a better shooting guard. Still, your team is pretty good.


Probably not one that would mesh as well as Salmons. More talented? Possibly.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Marcus Banks then


********* son of a *****! :upset: 

I didn't want him anyway.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think so too. Thanks.


we'll see. he wasn't thought of that highly by the teams who passed on him on draft day.


----------



## Tersk

any feedback on my two picks?

Wright/Banks


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> any feedback on my two picks?
> 
> Banks


I thought you took Lorenzen Wright?


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you took Lorenzen Wright?


I knew that, I was considering that..could you edit out my quote?


----------



## Yyzlin

Casual is now on the clock for pick #186. I'll give him until around 10 PM EST, before I'm going to go ahead and make the pick for him. 

Due Up
---------
187. kflo
188. SacKings384
189. MiamiHeat03


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> I knew that, I was considering that..could you edit out my quote?


I'm confused.. so who are you taking exactly??

Anyway, I can think of a decent SG who would have been a pretty good fit for Rawse's team. More talented, and a better player in general. Come on, it's john Salmons.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Captn. Obvious wins


----------



## Hibachi!

Can I just make my pick


----------



## Captain Obvious

Any comments on my last two picks or my team as a whole?


----------



## reHEATed

Leonard i was hoping would drop, and I was considering Foster over Vlade. Two very solid picks.


----------



## c_dog

what do ppl think about MY team???

In my opinion it's alright. I think I definitely surrounded Pierce with a solid supporting case, which was my intention right from the beginning. I gave up a lot of good star players for that too, but in the end I think it worked out well.

At first sight the team looks mediocre, as it does't have any star players, but I think all the players I picked so far are solid at their position and can really bring out the best in Pierce. I think this is at least a playoff team, but I need to couple more good picks to turn them into a contender.



> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Leonard i was hoping would drop, and I was considering Foster over Vlade. Two very solid picks.


THEN WHY DIDN'T YOU??? I love Mo Pete, I think he's a perfect fit, but I think ppl are low on him so i might have gotten him in the 7th round, and select Vlade in the sixth.. maybe it's just hind sight, who knows.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> THEN WHY DIDN'T YOU??? I


well because i wanted a bigger name and a better passer at center. Foster is nice, but i do feel he is underrated. I was considering Nazr as well, as well as Lorenzen Wright and Brian Grant. I just picked Vlade because he brings special skills that most centers dont bring


----------



## Yyzlin

Casual selects Clifford Robinson with the 186th pick. 

kflo is now on the clock for pick #187. 

Due Up
----------
188. SacKings384
189. MiamiHeat03
190. DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Casual selects *Clifford Robinson* with the 186th pick.
> 
> kflo is now on the clock for pick #187.
> 
> Due Up
> ----------
> 188. SacKings384
> 189. MiamiHeat03
> 190. DaBigTicketKG21


Watch out, pretty soon, half the people on your team will be infected with Herpes.

BFreak.

:grinning:


----------



## Hibachi!

KFLO PICKKKKKKKK


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Any comments on my last two picks or my team as a whole?


I love your team, I am a person who thinks Kwame will still develop into at least a 16-9 player and I think LBJ is the second coming of jesus. Jefferson was a steal, Okur is an above average center, and Tinsley i think is a good fit for your team. Foster is a good pick, you needed some frontcourt toughness. Lenard fills a big need for your team, I am not crazy about him and I think maybe you could have gotten something better but having a starter on a good team as your 6th man is not shabby at all, especially when he fills a vital need.


----------



## kflo

maurice taylor


----------



## Hibachi!

With the #188 pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft Team SacKings384 Selects

Ruben Patterson


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for pick #189. 

Due Up
----------
190. DaBigTicketKG21
191. Yao Mania
192. spriggan9


----------



## Hibachi!

Any thoughts on my insanely awesome pick


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> With the #188 pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft Team SacKings384 Selects
> 
> Ruben Patterson


wow. someone also wanted him? and there i thought i was the only one.. O_O;;

it's crazy... all these ppl have totally different players in mind and draft players you don't give a damn about, and then someone hits the jackpot..... i hate it when that happens.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> wow. someone also wanted him? and there i thought i was the only one.. O_O;;
> 
> it's crazy... all these ppl have totally different players in mind and draft players you don't give a damn about, and then someone hits the jackpot..... i hate it when that happens.


I don't know why he fell so far...


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> wow. someone also wanted him? and there i thought i was the only one.. O_O;;
> 
> it's crazy... all these ppl have totally different players in mind and draft players you don't give a damn about, and then someone hits the jackpot..... i hate it when that happens.


I considered him, but Gadz was younger, and brings much needed interior defense to my team.


----------



## Tersk

What do you all think of my picks? Lorenzen Wright and Marcus Banks


----------



## Yao Mania

Ok I know ppl like feedback so I'll give mine for those who've got 7 players right now:

1.)Captain Obvious:
Pg Tinsley
Sg Lebron/Lenard
Sf R. Jefferson
Pf K. Brown
C Okur/Foster

_Lots of size with 3 guys 6'11" and over and Lebron at PG. Tinsley's not the greatest PG, but with LeBron handling the ball that shouldn't be a problem. A very promising team with a young core that can win right now. Very good team._

2.)SpeedyThief:
Pg Crawford/Nelson
Sg M. Miller
Sf R. Lewis
Pf KG/Malone
C Rasho

_A team that can put up a lot of points, but may be questionable defensively. I would actually prefer to start Malone at PF and move KG to SF, this will give the opposition insanely difficult match-up problems. If Crawford can run the point well or if Nelson proves that he's ready, then your team is ready to roll._

3.)PauloCatarino:
Pg Terry/Fisher
Sg Battier
Sf Harpring
Pf Duncan/Howard
C Chandler

_Question marks regarding Chandler and Harpring's health, otherwise another solid team. Howard and Chandler will learn the game from playing with Duncan. Fisher's a great addition, gives your team another shooter and a solid pass-first PG. Definately a playoff team if players remain healthy_

4.)Rawse:
Pg Barbosa/Stoudamire
Sg Manu
Sf R. Davis/Salmons
Pf Boozer
C Shaq
_Shaq daddy and Boozer will clean up on the boards. Manu's a great SG for your team (well he'd be a great SG for every team...), and Davis will prove to be a good scoring option if he keeps his attitude in check. Only question is whether or not Barbosa can run the team at PG - Stoudamire is a great back-up but may not be the best fit for your team._

5.)Theo4002:
Pg Hinrich/Banks
Sg T-Mac
Sf J. Howard
Pf Swift 
C Kaman/Wright
_Other than T-Mac, the team is too young and unproven. T-Mac's gonna carry the load of the offense, with Howard and Hinrich chipping in whenever they can. Banks and Wright are capable players, but one is too young and the other is too old to be difference makers. Unless you want to build your team for the future, you'd definately need another proven vet_


6.)Casual:
Pg Ford/Hudson
Sg Q. Richardson
Sf Diaw
Pf Wilcox/Cliff Robinson
C Yao
_Diaw should not be a starter on your team, there are definately better SFs out there... Hudson was a great pick, he can instantly become your team's 2nd leading scorer if given the playing time. Cliff is also a good pick 'cuz he can hit the long shots, leaving room in the key for Yao. You should probably go for another shooter with your next pick._


7.)Kflo:
Pg Hughes/Alston
Sg Kobe
Sf Bender
Pf Nene/Mo Taylor
C Dalembert 
_A very athletic team (before your selection of Mo Taylor at least). Bender's gonna be a liability at SF, and I don't know if either Hughes or Alston will be efficient running the point. Mo will give you some scoring, but unless you expect Kobe to average 40ppg you'll definately need another scorer._

8.)SacKings384:
Pg Billups
Sg Kittles
Sf Van Horn/Patterson
Pf Nowitzki
C Ratliff/Mohammed
_Yes, godd pick in Patterson... a great energy guy and defender of the bench, and perfect for replacing a guy like Van Horn. I've said it earlier, 4 of your starters can light up a team from beyond the arc anyday, making your team very dangerous. Probably my favourite team thus far._


----------



## OG

Alonzo Mourning- DaBigTicketKG21
Lorenzen Wright- theo4002
Damon Stoudamire- rawse
Jameer Nelson- SpeedyThief
Voshon Lenard- Captain Obvious
Jeff Foster-Captain Obvious


All my players.. gone...


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 7.)Kflo:
> Pg Hughes/Alston
> Sg Kobe
> Sf Bender
> Pf Nene/Mo Taylor
> C Dalembert
> _A very athletic team (before your selection of Mo Taylor at least). Bender's gonna be a liability at SF, and I don't know if either Hughes or Alston will be efficient running the point. Mo will give you some scoring, but unless you expect Kobe to average 40ppg you'll definately need another scorer._
> [/I]


i don't think it's unrealistic to expect double figure scoring from all 7 guys. if i get 30 from kobe, 15 from hughes, 14 from bender and nene, 11 from dalembert, and 10 a piece from rafer & mo, that's 104 ppg right there with 7 guys.

bender will only be a liability, imo, if he's not healthy (which of course is often the case). otherwise, he gives size, defense, 3 point shooting. i've got guards who can penetrate and post players who can score, so bender just has to play a role.

alston shouldn't have much of a problem running the point, he's a point guard. and kobe will have alot of playmaking responsibilities. so i'm not looking for a dominate the ball point guard. alston's ability to hit the 3 makes him a nice fit with the slashers. also, going with kobe at the 3 will give me 3 ballhandlers on the court when alston's in the game at times. taylor provides instant offense off the bench, and some lineup flexibility.

the things i look for in teams are:

can they rebound?

can the defend the middle?

perimeter defense (less important than the middle but still of some significance)?

can they spread the floor offensively?

go-to player?

athleticism?

these questions, imo, are just as important as analyzing individual players. as a whole, what are a teams weaknesses in key areas?

i'm content that i can answer yes to all these questions (imo). yes, i'm relying on guys who are growing as players and may not realize their top potential, but i think i've got a solid group, with good upside.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> can they rebound?


Edge: Mine



> can the defend the middle?


Edge: Mine



> perimeter defense (less important than the middle but still of some significance)?


Edge: None. In kflo's team, Kobe will have to carry the load on offense, won't be the diffrence-maker in perimeter defense.



> can they spread the floor offensively?


Edge: None



> go-to player?


Edge: kflo 



> athleticism?


Edge: kflo

*Untangibles?*

Edge: Mine

*Balanced scoring?*

Edge: Mine

*Coaching?*

Edge: Mine  


There you go, kflo... I think this sums it up


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> can they rebound?


edge: none, maybe slight paulo edge if nene doesn't improve in that area, although kflo's (i love speaking in 3rd person) guards make up alot of ground



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> can the defend the middle?


edge: slight kflo edge, given chandler's lack of bulk



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> perimeter defense (less important than the middle but still of some significance)?


are you kidding me?



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> can they spread the floor offensively?


none, although paulo's team can't penetrate, so maybe it's kflo



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> go-to player?


kflo



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> athleticism?


kflo


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> edge: none, maybe slight paulo edge if nene doesn't improve in that area, although kflo's (i love speaking in 3rd person) guards make up alot of ground


"slight", heh?  
Considering you have a no-rebounding starting SF, and that even my sub PF averages more rebounds that nene...




> edge: slight kflo edge, given chandler's lack of bulk


One All-Nba defense 1st team and one up-and coming shotblocker and shot-changer...



> are you kidding me?


Kobe is a great defender, but Larry? and Alston?



> none, although paulo's team can't penetrate, so maybe it's kflo


Wait till you see my pick and roll...  



> kflo


Yes, but Duncan is pretty clutch too... 



> kflo


Athleticism is overrated.
Fundamentally sound players is the must.

Edge: Mine


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

any feedback on my squad?

PG: Cassell
SG: Finley/Hassell
SF: Deng
PF Jermaine Oneal
C: Alonzo Mourning


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> any feedback on my squad?
> 
> PG: Cassell
> SG: Finley/Hassell
> SF: Deng
> PF Jermaine Oneal
> C: Alonzo Mourning


if it was alonzo circa 1999 you'd be the team to beat. if it's the alonzo we saw last year, you've got some issues. could have some issues defensively and on the boards. good offensive backcourt, and jerm's a stud. deng's a ?, and zo's a ??? hassell could move to the sf spot.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> "slight", heh?
> Considering you have a no-rebounding starting SF, and that even my sub PF averages more rebounds that nene...


but he's a 7 foot no rebounding sf. and nene's a physical beast. you're overlooking the potential 

i think hughes and rafer are good defenders, tough guys with good physical tools (at least in this fantasy league world).


----------



## c_dog

someone comment my team.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> someone comment my team.


It is a balanced team built around Peirce, and there is no telling how well they would play together in real life, but as far as this fantasy GM thing goes you dont really seem to have the straight up talent that is required for your team to look good on paper. With Z and Payton it is definitelly a win now team as well, unless you manage to find a young, talanted center, which is doubtful at this stage. Arroyo helps extend the life of your guys tho. KT and Peterson are solid, average players, but no more.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> I love your team, I am a person who thinks Kwame will still develop into at least a 16-9 player and I think LBJ is the second coming of jesus. Jefferson was a steal, Okur is an above average center, and Tinsley i think is a good fit for your team. Foster is a good pick, you needed some frontcourt toughness. Lenard fills a big need for your team, I am not crazy about him and I think maybe you could have gotten something better but having a starter on a good team as your 6th man is not shabby at all, especially when he fills a vital need.


Thanks for the feedback. As far as the Lenard pick, I didn't really want to get him but I needed a shooter and to get a shooter like this at the end of the sixth round who puts up 14 a game on a playoff team is excellent value. All I need is a veteran point guard to back up Tinsley and maybe a low post scorer. I'm really liking this team. One of the best things is even though these guys are young most of them have significant playoff experience.


----------



## Yao Mania

Last time I wait 48hrs to make my next pick when it got to this point, hopefully it won't be as bad this time....


----------



## Spriggan

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Bruce Bowen/Grant Hill
PF: P.J. Brown
C: Etan Thomas

Thoughts, comments, snide remarks?


----------



## c_dog

I like the backcourt.. but 2 ofthe players in the front court are too old. While youth and athletism aren't the most important thing, I think you should draft some younger more talented players.

Bowen and PJ Brown are solid players who have been effective for years, but I think a young big off the bench should do wonders for your team.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Ok I know ppl like feedback so I'll give mine for those who've got 7 players right now:
> 
> 1.)Captain Obvious:
> Pg Tinsley
> Sg Lebron/Lenard
> Sf R. Jefferson
> Pf K. Brown
> C Okur/Foster
> 
> 8.)SacKings384:
> Pg Billups
> Sg Kittles
> Sf Van Horn/Patterson
> Pf Nowitzki
> C Ratliff/Mohammed
> _Yes, godd pick in Patterson... a great energy guy and defender of the bench, and perfect for replacing a guy like Van Horn. I've said it earlier, 4 of your starters can light up a team from beyond the arc anyday, making your team very dangerous. Probably my favourite team thus far._


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!


now say something nice about my team


----------



## Hibachi!

If Jason Kidd is healthy then your team will be good. I like the late pick of Brian Grant, nothing special but for that late in the round not bad... (Especially since we're not using salary) Antwan Jamison is also a very good pick, he does everything on the court... As does Joe Smith. JR provides nice athleticism... Only problem I see is that your team can't shoot to save their lives.


----------



## Casual

Man, TJ Ford pretty much ruined my draft. I don't think I'll have any problem scoring, but my team isn't great at defense or transition so I won't be as consistent as I'd like.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> PG: Steve Nash
> SG: Ray Allen
> SF: Bruce Bowen/Grant Hill
> PF: P.J. Brown
> C: Etan Thomas
> 
> Thoughts, comments, *snide remarks?*


I hope you don't have knife handy, because I would commit seppuku with that disgraceful lineup.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I select Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## Yyzlin

DaBigTicketKG21 is now on the clock for pick #190. 

Due Up
----------
191. Yao Mania
192. Yyzlin
193. spriggan9


----------



## Yao Mania

I've got an awesome pick coming up, just pray that DaBigTicket won't take it.... :gopray:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I've got an awesome pick coming up, just pray that DaBigTicket won't take it.... :gopray:


It? You're selecting a hermaphrodite?


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> It? You're selecting a hermaphrodite?


:groucho:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :groucho:


Than I already know your pick.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Than I already know your pick.


:rofl:

shhhh!!! don't give it away now!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I've got an awesome pick coming up, just pray that DaBigTicket won't take it.... :gopray:


hopefully it's not who i have in mind


----------



## Pacers Fan

Karl Malone and Jeff Foster....gone


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

DaBigTicketKG21 selects the Slam Dunk Champ Fred Jones.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow Fred Jones? I honestly think you could've done much better with that pick DaBigTicket21...

With the 7th round pick team YMCA proudly selects *Andres Nocioni*!!!

I have my eyes locked on him since the 4th round, but wanted to see if he'd keep dropping since no one seems to remember him... I was tempted to wait another round b4 I picked him, but I'm not gonna risk sitting around for another 40 or so picks...

Nocioni is a winner, a tough competitor. He's got great D, can shoot the ball, not afraid to take it down the lane against anyway, and he's still pretty young! Depending on how Nocioni does in the NBA, he might make his way into the starting line-up, giving me size (Grant), energy (Mason), and/or scoring (Jamison) off the bench.

Team YMCA:
C Joe Smith
PF Antawn Jamison/Brian Grant
SF Andres Nocioni/Desmond Mason
SG Jason Richardson
PG Jason Kidd


----------



## Hibachi!

Whoever picked Karl Malone obviously didn't read the Lakers forum... Malone will be out for a long while... And even then they don't know if he'll be 100%


----------



## Pure Scorer

Solid pick with nocioni.. He was one of the guys i was looking at, but i have one guy in mind that i'd rather have, and hopefully he won't get picked. I expected nocioni to be taken in the 4th/5th round, especially seeing as how most people expect him to start over deng (although deng has the advantage when it comes to potential).. a solid guy to have coming off the bench.


----------



## rebelsun

Good pick with Nocioni; good value at this point. Tough, versatile, and young.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Antonio Daniels with the 192th pick. He provides some very good perimeter defense off the bench, and can provide an offensive spark. His ability to play both guard positions is very useful as well. 

spriggan9 is now on the clock for pick #193. 

Due Up
----------
194. Pure Scorer
195. 7M3
196. Pacers Fan


----------



## Hibachi!




----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yyzlin selects Antonio Daniels with the 192th pick. He provides some very good perimeter defense off the bench, and can provide an offensive spark. His ability to play both guard positions is very useful as well.


Don't forget that Antonio is also the league leader in ast/to ratio. He's a great pick in terms of talent, but he's probably pretty underrated on this site.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Antonio is also the league leader in ast/to ratio. He's a great pick in terms of talent, but he's probably pretty underrated on this site.


Beat me too it. Very nice pick, won't whine if he doesn't get a lot of PT.

BFreak.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Solid pick with nocioni.. He was one of the guys i was looking at, but i have one guy in mind that i'd rather have, and hopefully he won't get picked. I expected nocioni to be taken in the 4th/5th round, especially seeing as how most people expect him to start over deng (although deng has the advantage when it comes to potential).. a solid guy to have coming off the bench.


thx, I thought he would've gone 4th/5th round too since so many people were picking up rookies. Nocioni is about as solid as a NBA rookie can get, I expect him to make an impact this year.


----------



## c_dog

hmm, off topic but i think you should bench brian grant and put jamison at pf and desmond at sf. then you have yourself a very nice fast breaking team.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> hmm, off topic but i think you should bench brian grant and put jamison at pf and desmond at sf. then you have yourself a very nice fast breaking team.


Well I can definately play with my starting line-up a bit depending on match-ups. The starting line-up with the top 5 picks is definately the most talented one, but then I'll have an undersized front court, and JRich is the only guy who has an ok % from beyond the arc. Everyone's been saying Mason's best at coming off the bench 'cuz he brings a lot of energy and instant scoring. If Nocioni's ready I would definately start him just because he's more versatile. But thx for the advice


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the 7th round pick team YMCA proudly selects *Andres Nocioni*!!!





> Yyzlin selects Antonio Daniels with the 192th pick. He provides some very good perimeter defense off the bench, and can provide an offensive spark. His ability to play both guard positions is very useful as well.


There go my top two choices for my next pick. :sigh:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Whoever picked Karl Malone obviously didn't read the Lakers forum... Malone will be out for a long while... And even then they don't know if he'll be 100%


Right now they are estimating that he won't be healthy in time for training camp or the exhibition season. It could extend beyond that. He could retire.

But a 7th-round pick is all about depth, and the potential reward if Malone plays this season, even a short season + playoffs, IMO is greater than the potential risk of wasting a 7th pick. This ain't an exact science, brother!


----------



## Spriggan

Adonal "Multi-Million Dollar Man" Foyle


----------



## Pure Scorer

he doesn't fit in with my team very well. He doesn't really add much current value. He probably won't get me very many votes. . That being said, i'm gonna take *Dajuan Wagner* . He's a top 30 talent in the league, imo. 

If you had said dwayne wade was better then dajuan wagner 2 years ago you'd be called an idiot. I still don't think wade is a better player. Wagner has been injured and has struggled to find his game in the nba. But it worked in high school, it worked in college, and it's got the makings to work at the pro level. He's just got to find a way to put it together.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Nice pick with foyle btw. Well worth it in the 7th round (only because we aren't using player salaries)


----------



## 7M3

Team 7M3 selects... Kyle Korver.

I think he's a guy who will be near the top in both three-point percentage, and threes made for the next ten years. Lost on D, but I hear he's worked hard in the offseason, and he makes up for it offensively anyway. Makes it impossible to double my creators. Should be able to drop a few daggers off the bench.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... Kyle Korver.
> 
> I think he's a guy who will be near the top in both three-point percentage, and threes made for the next ten years. Lost on D, but I hear he's worked hard in the offseason, and he makes up for it offensively anyway. Makes it impossible to double my creators. Should be able to drop a few daggers off the bench.


****


----------



## kflo

we're not going 12 deep, are we? i'd be happy to go with 8 or 9, and battle it out from there.

nice pick with daniels, y. i was considering him when i went with alston, and again when i went with taylor (at that point though, i had 3 guards, and taylor's offense up front, to me, was more valuable than a 4th guard). i think alston will get more minutes, and he's a much better 3 point shooter (which i needed for my squad). daniels probably has limited upside at this point. but brings strong positives to the table that i would have liked.


----------



## Yyzlin

Some people wanted to go 8 rounds, some people with 12. 10 is a happy median. 

Pacers Fan selects Tony Battie with the 196th pick. 

WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for pick #197. 

Due Up
----------
198. c_dog
199. MingBling
200. texan


----------



## c_dog

I think i know who i'm picking.. but i'm not sure. have to check again.

edit: whoa, krover is gone already? is he even the seventh best player on the sixers? i know he can shoot, but to me he's not a seventh man.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
> 190. Jalen Rose- DaBigTicketKG21


I think you meant to put Fred Jones at 190, bro.
Kinda rhymes with Jalen Rose I guess.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you meant to put Fred Jones at 190, bro.
> Kinda rhymes with Jalen Rose I guess.


Heh. I wonder why I did that. Oh well. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Some people wanted to go 8 rounds, some people with 12. 10 is a happy median.
> 
> Pacers Fan selects Tony Battie with the 196th pick.


We should just hold a poll asking what number of rounds people want. This way, all 30 GM's could get input. As of now, we have, I think, 1-2 votes for 8, 2-3 votes for 10, and 2-3 votes for 12; hardly enough to make a legit decision.

Any comments on my pick?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> We should just hold a poll asking what number of rounds people want. This way, all 30 GM's could get input. As of now, we have, I think, 1-2 votes for 8, 2-3 votes for 10, and 2-3 votes for 12; hardly enough to make a legit decision.
> 
> Any comments on my pick?


Battie is a veteran who will backup Camby well. He'll provide good shot blocking for your team, and as a team that stresses a lot of defense I guess he fits like a glove. Doesn't have an offensive game, though.

Good, solid pick.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I select *Mike James* with my pick.

He's a good solid veteran that knows his role and can shoot and distribute the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I select *Mike James* with my pick.
> 
> He's a good solid veteran that knows his role and can shoot and distribute the ball.


IMO, he should have gone in the 8th or 9th rounds, but if you needed a Guard, then I guess it's okay.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I select *Mike James* with my pick.
> 
> He's a good solid veteran that knows his role and can shoot and distribute the ball.


I probably would've picked him with my next pick. Solid PG who can score and play D, I really like his game. His stock dropped because he was a 3rd string PG with the Pistons, but he was solid with the Celtics and should be starting for the Bucks again this year.


----------



## c_dog

Hmm, finally my pick. There are some nice backups left afterall it's only the seventh round, but I've decided to address interior defense. So I'm selecting *Greg Ostertag.* His stats may not impress you, but he can rebound, and most importantly, play interior defense.










Right now ppl aren't too high on him, but I bet he's going to do VERY well with the kings next season. something about their system that brings out the best in their players.

Edit: thoughts on my pick?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Hmm, finally my pick. There are some nice backups left afterall it's only the seventh round, but I've decided to address interior defense. So I'm selecting *Greg Ostertag.* His stats may not impress you, but he can rebound, and most importantly, play interior defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now ppl aren't too high on him, but I bet he's going to do VERY well with the kings next season. something about their system that brings out the best in their players.
> 
> Edit: thoughts on my pick?


Good pick for the 7th round. My only concern about Ostertag, is that besides _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, and _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ , he's the most made fun of player in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Good pick for the 7th round. My only concern about Ostertag, is that besides _____, _______, and _________, he's the most made fun of player in the league.


you mean for his handsomeness?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=115629&forumid=15

btw I stand by that we dont' reveal any names of players that aren't selected yet. One of the guys you mentioned happens to be one of the most popular players on BBB.net!


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Good pick for the 7th round. My only concern about Ostertag, is that besides ______, _____, and _____, he's the most made fun of player in the league.


can u please edit out that third name. He hasnt been picked and should be soon


----------



## Pure Scorer

Ostertag is a pretty decent center, especially if you have him coming off the bench. He won't score much, but he is a good role player. A solid pick for the 7th round


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> You forgot about Shawn Bradley... Ostertag is a pretty decent center, especially if you have him coming off the bench. He won't score much, but he is a good role player. A solid pick for the 7th round


I think it might be best if you edited out my quote, and the player you mentioned above.


----------



## c_dog

i guess it's true i don't really have any star players on my team other than pierce, payton, and maybe big Z, but i'm going to try to make up for the lack of talent in my starting lineup with a good bench. i think ostertag is one of the best backup C's in the leauge, and arroyo/payton one of the best pg's.

as u can see i'm favoring 10, or better, 12 rounds. everybody can pick star players, it's all based on luck who you get, but not everybody know enough role players, players who don't have the stats but are still difference makers. that's where i feel i have an advantage.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Bling's select Edu Najera.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> edit: whoa, krover is gone already? is he even the seventh best player on the sixers? i know he can shoot, but to me he's not a seventh man.


He proved last year he can get his shot off in the NBA. And, at only 22, he may be the best shooter in the league. In his prime, he'll put up a little over 10 PPG, as well as being among the league leaders in almost every shooting statistic.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #200. 

Due Up
----------
201. OG
202. Minstrel
203. bballlife


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The Bling's select Edu Najera.


nice. a tough defender. always nice to have on your team. he's one of the players on my list.


----------



## texan

i dont think steven hunters been picked, so i pick him

although he hasnt done much in orlando, his per 40 min numbers are good and he still has potential. if only tony battie werent picked:sigh:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i dont think steven hunters been picked, so i pick him
> 
> although he hasnt done much in orlando, his per 40 min numbers are good and he still has potential. if only tony battie werent picked:sigh:


cheer up dude. it's just tony freaking battie man.:uhoh: he's just the average role player.

it's true that there aren't many good big man left at the center position though.


----------



## OG

Team OG selects...










*Robert Swift*


Minstrel is now on the clock.


----------



## Tersk

Aw man, I really wanted Nocioni, I thought i could steal him


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Aw man, I really wanted Nocioni, I thought i could steal him


hehe glad I stole him first!


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i dont think steven hunters been picked, so i pick him
> 
> although he hasnt done much in orlando, his per 40 min numbers are good and he still has potential. if only tony battie werent picked:sigh:


:laugh: This is quite easily the worst pick of the draft.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: This is quite easily the worst pick of the draft.


It's between him and Haslem.


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> It's between him and Haslem.


quit bashing haslem, he's a good player!

7/6 in 23 minutes a game, he's young, and he fits my team.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> 
> 
> quit bashing haslem, he's a good player!
> 
> 7/6 in 23 minutes a game, he's young, and he fits my team.


Here's my logic:

Haslem is a 7th round calibur player
He was picked in the 5th round

Hunter was a 10th round calibur player
He was picked in the 7th round

Hunter is bigger than Haslem, an actual Center, with the need for Center's increasing. Hunter is relatively young, also. Because of Hunter's position alone, he goes to the 9th round, which means that they're even in terms of being bad picks, right? Wrong. It's better to reach for a player later on than early on, therefore proving that Haslem was the worse pick.


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> therefore proving that Haslem was the worse pick.


that would make since if hunter had the potential to ever amount to anything! hunter will never be a good player, he won't ever even be a top 20 center! he should not be a 9th round pick, he should be an 11th round pick!

haslem, on the other hand, in only his rookie year already proved himself a decent player who could eventually become a star or atleast a quality 15/10 starter. 

Nobody ridiculed the 2nd or 3rd round pick of Darko, even though he hasn't proved a thing yet, so why hate haslem?

quit the hating!


----------



## Yyzlin

Mistrel selects Toni Kukoc with the 202th pick. 

bballlife is now on the clock for pick #203. 

Due Up
----------
24. Filibusterer
25. HippieHair33
26. DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## bballlife

I select......



Carlos Delfino


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I select......
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Delfino


wow, a lot of rookies picked already. i guess most ppl are predicting this year's rookie to be strong class? dang, 25th pick of this year's draft taken in the seventh round...


----------



## Yao Mania

is he even expected to play this year??


----------



## HippieHair33

i got some ideas for my next 2 picks :yes:


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I select......
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Delfino


wow, i've never even heard of him...


----------



## bballlife

Well I was getting worried and I did not want to take the chance of not having him. 

He will play this year for the Pistons from what I have heard.

I am very high on Carlos, he should be a really great pro.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Well I was getting worried and I did not want to take the chance of not having him.
> 
> He will play this year for the Pistons from what I have heard.
> 
> I am very high on Carlos, he should be a really great pro.


Will he play in the same way Darko played for the Pistons this past season?


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> Will he play in the same way Darko played for the Pistons this past season?


He shouldnt, but knowing LB, there is a chance. But the talk around him with the Pistons has always been that he could come in and produce right away. He is very physical player and a very good defender. He could be a guy LB really likes right off the bat.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> Nobody ridiculed the 2nd or 3rd round pick of Darko, even though he hasn't proved a thing yet, so why hate haslem?


Well, there's a big difference. There's about 40 or so Darko Riders that think he's the best thing to come into the NBA since Michael Jordan. Haslem, on the other hand, has a few fans, I guess.....

Toni Kukoc, IMO, is a horrible pick, he ranks up there with Haslem and Hunter. 

Delfino was an awesome pick, nice job.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, there's a big difference. There's about 40 or so Darko Riders that think he's the best thing to come into the NBA since Michael Jordan. Haslem, on the other hand, has a few fans, I guess.....
> 
> Toni Kukoc, IMO, is a horrible pick, he ranks up there with Haslem and Hunter.
> 
> Delfino was an awesome pick, nice job.


Kukoc is a solid pick in the seventh round, imo. A proven veteran. He may be old and a little washed up but he can still contribute.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, there's a big difference. There's about 40 or so Darko Riders that think he's the best thing to come into the NBA since Michael Jordan. Haslem, on the other hand, has a few fans, I guess.....
> 
> Toni Kukoc, IMO, is a horrible pick, he ranks up there with Haslem and Hunter.
> 
> Delfino was an awesome pick, nice job.


What!?!

How the hell is Kukoc a horrible pick? He's a much better pick than Hunter, and he went later in the draft. Haslem was a reach where he was taken, but he wasn't nearly as bad of a pick as Hunter and Alonzo Mourning. Kukoc is a very solid pick, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Kukoc is a solid pick in the seventh round, imo. A proven veteran. He may be old and a little washed up but he can still contribute.


He's not just a little washed up, he's all washed up. He has no skill, no talent, no nothing anymore. I don't exactly get the statement "a proven veteran". Anyone who's been in the league for more than a year is a proven veteran. Just because Kukoc has rings doesn't mean he's still a good player or even a teacher.


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow, I thought Kukoc was a pretty good pickup... Sure he's not what you want down low, but he provides alot of things...


----------



## Minstrel

For this late in the draft, I'm not sure what sort of production you're looking for Pacers Fan. He's still good for 8-10 ppg, a few assists and a few rebounds per game. Sure he'd be a terrible starter, but he makes a decent reserve, as he's capable of getting modest production in all the facets of the game in limited minutes.


----------



## speedythief

Toni is a solid pick, no doubt. Not a waste by any stretch.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I havent been on the board for awhile cuz my comp has been busted. Its all good now.

YaoMania...Fred Jones is a freak of an athlete. He started getting minutes after the all-star break. He is young and has potential. Why dont you think Fred Jones is a good pick? I just want your opinion or explanation. Cool.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> I havent been on the board for awhile cuz my comp has been busted. Its all good now.
> 
> YaoMania...Fred Jones is a freak of an athlete. He started getting minutes after the all-star break. He is young and has potential. Why dont you think Fred Jones is a good pick? I just want your opinion or explanation. Cool.


Actually he's not that bad a pick, considering he's still very young and has displayed talent. I also didn't realize that he's a pretty decent shooter - at first I thought the guy was all athletism, which ain't good when you're only 6'4". I just thought that there were still a number of good SGs still left on the board, and he wasn't exactly on my list.

And I 2nd/3rd/4th/5th that Kukoc was a good pick at this point. Not great considering his age, but you know what you'll get out of him.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Alright, thanks man. Besides, Fred Jones could sell tickets...if he can get some PT though.


----------



## HippieHair33

fred jones is insane!! that was a good pick...not sure what i think of kukoc...

fili, you're up man, pick!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Filibusterer has until 10:25 to pick. 

BTW, I thought Kukoc and Delfino were both solid picks at this point in the draft.


----------



## Yyzlin

Filibusterer is now on the clock for pick #204. 

Due Up
----------
205. HippieHair33
206. DaUnbreakableKing
207. KeiranHalcyon


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I also didn't realize that he's a pretty decent shooter - at first I thought the guy was all athletism, which ain't good when you're only 6'4".


Freddie still is mostly athleticism, but he has developed his jumpshot to where opponents can't leave him wide.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Fred jones will get more and more minutes as time goes on. Reggie is getting old and they will probably play him less and save him for the playoffs. Watch Fred explode for 10-12 pts per game this season.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Watch Fred explode for 10-12 pts per game this season.


Competing with Jamaal Tinsley, Reggie, Artest, Wright, AJ, and Jackson, watch Freddie explode for 10-12 minutes per game this season.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Wow man...my team has some weapons. Not to be cocky, but I believe this team can take on any other team in this fantasy league. My team is dependent on Zo's health, Deng's ability to produce right away and Fred Jones' minutes. Cant wait for the season to start.


----------



## Kaas

Sorry I haven't picked yet, my hands have been tied down for the last few days.

With the 24th pick in the 7th round, Team Aegis selects...










Marko Jaric


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Wow man...my team has some weapons. Not to be cocky, but I believe this team can take on any other team in this fantasy league. My team is dependent on Zo's health, Deng's ability to produce right away and Fred Jones' minutes. Cant wait for the season to start.


I really like your team with the exception of Deng and Zo. Your 1st 3 options are deadly.

And Filibusterer, nice pick in Jaric, I really like him, though others don't.......


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> Marko Jaric


about time! about time!

can't believe jaric slipped this far when far worse players have been picked already. i probably would have picked him if i weren't already loaded at pg


----------



## Kaas

Honestly, I was thinking of picking up Jaric or Lenard in the last round instead of Miller. I'm glad I restrained.


----------



## Tersk

Nice pick


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Honestly, I was thinking of picking up Jaric or Lenard in the last round instead of Miller. I'm glad I restrained.


well, usually it doesn't work well for me when i restain @[email protected];;


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I believe that Jaric is a much better player than he is portrayed to be. He is playing point guard but I see him dominating at the 3. He could be so much better especially with his nice three point shot.


----------



## rebelsun

I was hoping Jaric would fall to me. I'm surprised he lasted this long.


----------



## rebelsun

Has the next guy been PM'd?


----------



## Casual

Yylin, just skip my pick until I get back. I'll be home on Thursday, which should be enough time.


----------



## HippieHair33

sorry it took so long to reply you guys, i havent had internet access for a couple days...

with no further adu, i select earl boykins...

ok, i dont think he's been picked yet, if he has, i'll change it...sorry if he's been picked already!


----------



## Tersk

Nice pick, I was thinking of picking him


----------



## HippieHair33

i was actually having a hard time deciding between jaric and boykins...thx for makin it an easier decision fili


----------



## reHEATed

i was hoping he would drop to me....very nice pick


----------



## Pacers Fan

I was going to pick Earl if I didn't already have Damon Jones, very nice pick.


----------



## HippieHair33

hey, i'm actually gettin props for once!:yes:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> hey, i'm actually gettin props for once!:yes:


It still doesn't make up for Haslem........

Actually, Boykins >>>>>>> Haslem


----------



## c_dog

yah.. i think you might have saved yourself there with boykins. now you can just pretend you selected boykins in the sixth round(just a bit of a push) and haslem in 7th(just barely acceptable).


----------



## HippieHair33

HE IS A GOOD PLAYER PEOPLE!!!

c_dog, haslem, in his 1st year, has numbers unbelievably better than carlos arroyo did in his first 3, and not much worse than carlos' 03-04 season. carlos was picked in the 3rd round, haslem in the 5th, so you, and everybody else, please GET OFF MY BACK!:upset:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> HE IS A GOOD PLAYER PEOPLE!!!
> 
> c_dog, haslem, in his 1st year, has numbers unbelievably better than carlos arroyo did in his first 3, and not much worse than carlos' 03-04 season. carlos was picked in the 3rd round, haslem in the 5th, so you, and everybody else, please GET OFF MY BACK!:upset:


I'll trade you Tony Battie for Haslem


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> HE IS A GOOD PLAYER PEOPLE!!!
> 
> c_dog, haslem, in his 1st year, has numbers unbelievably better than carlos arroyo did in his first 3, and not much worse than carlos' 03-04 season. carlos was picked in the 3rd round, haslem in the 5th, so you, and everybody else, please GET OFF MY BACK!:upset:


Um, but Arroyo proved last year that he could play. He started for an overachieving jazz team and had very good stats. He's also very young, only 25, and is bound to improve quite a bit for the next couple seasons. he's already a leader in assits per 48.

Arroyo was a reach at the 3rd round, yes. i wanted camby but he was picked right before me so i decided to go with a young point guard, and he had just singlehandly destroyed the dream team at the time so it seemed like a good pick. looking at it now i should could drafted him in the 4th or 5th. still, arroyo is proven. he proved he can play in the nba as one of the most promising young PG's and he destroyed a team of NBA stars. that's a lot more than haslem ever did, and a lot for haslem to match.

haslem is an undersized powerforward, who, imo, will be a decent role roler player at best. maybe somewhere between bench player and borderline starter. arroyo can be great.


----------



## Yao Mania

man this draft's slowed down big time these past few days.... ppl if u know you're not gonna be online often SEND YOUR PICKS TO YYZLIN!!


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #206. 

Due Up
----------
207. KeiranHalcyon
208. RebelSun
209. Hobojoe


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

With my pick (#206) I select:

Troy Bell


----------



## reHEATed

hmm...very interesting pick. What did u see on him last year to make him worthy of this pick. He didnt play much, and I think with your team as good as it is, you shoulda got a player who can contibute right away. 

I think he could turn into a solid contributor, but he certainly isnt that right now


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> hmm...very interesting pick. What did u see on him last year to make him worthy of this pick. He didnt play much, and I think with your team as good as it is, you shoulda got a player who can contibute right away.
> 
> I think he could turn into a solid contributor, but he certainly isnt that right now


I was surprised he got so little P/T last year. I think it's too early to write him off, though.

He was a big-time scorer in college and was also the best overall athlete in his class, according to the Chicago camp measurements (and by a wide margin too).

I think he could still be a great 6th man, like Bobby Jackson.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I was surprised he got so little P/T last year. I think it's too early to write him off, though.
> 
> He was a big-time scorer in college and was also the best overall athlete in his class, according to the Chicago camp measurements (and by a wide margin too).
> 
> I think he could still be a great 6th man, like Bobby Jackson.


im not writing him off. I think he could be a solid player. I just dont know why he was picked here, to a team that is ready to win now. IMO he should have gotten a vet to back up his weakest position in his starting lineup.

To one of the younger teams though, he would of been a good pick


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> im not writing him off. I think he could be a solid player. I just dont know why he was picked here, to a team that is ready to win now. IMO he should have gotten a vet to back up his weakest position in his starting lineup.
> 
> To one of the younger teams though, he would of been a good pick


I couldn't think of anyone else. I should have asked for help...


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, but Arroyo proved last year that he could play. He started for an overachieving jazz team and had very good stats. He's also very young, only 25, and is bound to improve quite a bit for the next couple seasons.


i could say the exact same about haslem. arroyo did do well in the olympics. it took 4 years for arroyo to prove himself, atleast imo haslem has proven himself after just 1 season. haslem has stats not far behind arroyo's and that's in less minutes. haslem is also young, even younger than arroyo. maybe it was a reach to take him in the 5th round but he still is much better than many guys picked in that round and much much better than everyone gives him credit for. he is undersized, but so was dennis rodman, and look what he did!

pacers fan: i'll pass on battie:grinning:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

With the 207th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Guard RAUL LOPEZ. 

My thoughts: Young, but played well in Utah last year. Not the most steady performer, but came up well when he got the chance.

Your thoughts?

Current Lineup:

C Andersen
PF Odom/Collison
SF Posey
SG Barry
PG Snow/Lopez


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> With the 207th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Guard RAUL LOPEZ.
> 
> My thoughts: Young, but played well in Utah last year. Not the most steady performer, but came up well when he got the chance.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Current Lineup:
> 
> C Andersen
> PF Odom/Collison
> SF Posey
> SG Barry
> PG Snow/Lopez


Nice pick with Lopez, young and talented. You've got 3 guys that are able to start at point. You desperately need more size though, Anderson can't hold his own at C...


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice pick with Lopez, young and talented. You've got 3 guys that are able to start at point. You desperately need more size though, Anderson can't hold his own at C...


Yeah, that's the problem; there's a couple good swingmen left that I'd like to have, which will leave me with a loooooong time til my next pick to draft a center. :no:


----------



## rebelsun

With the 208th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

G Delonte West


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 208th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> G Delonte West


:no: I hate you...


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: I hate you...


It was a close call between West and one other guy. I needed a guard though. :shy:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Yeah, that's the problem; there's a couple good swingmen left that I'd like to have, which will leave me with a loooooong time til my next pick to draft a center. :no:


Still picking a swingman? lol.

i think you need some size, desperately. if you ever decide to get a center, msg me. my centers are available at the right price.:yes:


----------



## hobojoe

With the 209th overall pick, Team hobojoe selects *Keith Bogans*.


----------



## HippieHair33

nice picks of west and bogans...i was considering them, specially west...


----------



## reHEATed

With the final pick of the seventh round, I select Chucky Atkins










A solid, veteran backup pg. Will distribute the ball well, and has leadership qualities off the bench

With the first pick of the 8th round, I select Aaron Mckie










This was a tough decision. I know I in all honesty, a center would of been a good player to get now. But I made a decision to pick the best avalable player, no matter what position, and Mckie is that. 3 pt shooting, defense, leadership. I also dont see any centers that stand out, so I could get a stiff now, or a stiff later, and I would rather get one later so I could get the quality now. Mckie was the best available player, and he fits my veteran team
Also for the good players off the bench, imo they are usually the guards. 

Jason Williams, Atkins
Eddie Jones, Mckie
Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson
Kenyon Martin
Vlade Divac

Thoughts?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

I was eyeing Atkins, but think I might've gotten a better deal with Lopez. I dunno. Opinions?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> I was eyeing Atkins, but think I might've gotten a better deal with Lopez. I dunno. Opinions?


i was considering Lopez before u picked him, but I always had Atkins over him. I just think he fits me better


----------



## c_dog

some very nice picks to close the 7th round. bogans was someone who i would have liked on my team, as was mckie. very nice.


----------



## Yyzlin

Hobojoe is now on the clock for pick #212. 

Due Up
----------
213. RebelSun
214. KeiranHalcyon
215. DaUnbreakableKing

BTW, excellent pick with Bogans. I had him locked in as my pick in the next round.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> With the first pick of the 8th round, I select Aaron Mckie


Nice. McKie was one of the non-infants I was hoping to pick later on.


----------



## Yao Mania

77. Shareef Abdul-Rahim- WhoDaBest23
13. Ray Allen- spriggan9
174. Rafer Alston- kflo
147. Chris Andersen- KeiranHalcyon
15. Carmelo Anthony- 7M3
45. Gilbert Arenas- Pacers Fan
78. Carlos Arroyo- c_dog
16. Ron Artest- Pacers Fan
210. Chucky Atkins- wadeshaqeddie
185. Marcus Banks- theo4002
124. Leandro Barboas - rawse
87. Brent Barry- KeiranHalcyon
196. Tony Battie- Pacers Fan
118. Shane Battier - PauloCatarino
206. Troy Bell- DaUnbreakableKing
114. Jonathan Bender- kflo
32. Mike Bibby- Hobojoe
148. Andris Biedrins- RebelSun
53. Chauncey Billups- SacKings384
143. Mark Blount- bballlife
209. Keith Bogans- hobojoe
57. Carlos Boozer- rawse
37. Chris Bosh- Filibuster
73. Bruce Bowen- spriggan9
205. Earl Boykins- HippieHair33
20. Elton Brand- texan
61. Kwame Brown- Captain Obvious
108. PJ Brown- spriggan9
7. Kobe Bryant- kflo
96. Caron Butler- HippieHair33
76. Marcus Camby- Pacers Fan
169. Brian Cardinal- Yyzlin
19. Vince Carter- MingBling
51. Sam Cassell- DaBigTicketKG21
144. Kelvin Cato- Filibusterer
58. Tyson Chandler- PauloCatarino
112. Josh Childress- MiamiHeat03
105. Doug Christie- Pacers Fan
146. Speedy Claxton- DaUnbreakableKing
154. Nick Collison- KeiranHalcyon
62. Jamal Crawford- SpeedyThief
47. Eddy Curry- PureScorer
54. Samuel Dalembert- kflo
82. Erick Dampier- Minstrel
192. Antonio Daniels- Yyzlin
80. Marquis Daniels- texan
162. Antonio Davis- MingBling
23. Baron Davis- bballlife
117. Ricky Davis- rawse
203. Carlos Delfino- bballlife
111. Luol Deng- DaBigTicketKG21
126. Boris Diaw- Casual
150. Vlade Divac- wadeshaqeddie
3. Tim Duncan- PauloCatarino
52. Mike Dunleavy- MiamiHeat03
70. Michael Finley- DaBigTicketKG21
183. Derek Fisher- PauloCatarino
66. TJ Ford- Casual
193. Adonal Foyle- spriggan9
25. Steve Francis- HippieHair33
181. Jeff Foster- Captain Obvious
166. Dan Gadzuric- 7M3
2. Kevin Garnett- Speedy Thief
28. Pau Gasol- RebelSun
64. Manu Ginobili- Rawse
139. Gordan Giricek- MingBling
136. Drew Gooden- Pacers Fan
69. Ben Gordon- MiamiHeat03
170. Brian Grant- Yao Mania
38. Richard Hamilton- bballlife
123. Matt Harpring - PauloCatarino
84. Al Harrington- Filibuster
141. Devin Harris- OG
145. Udonis Haslem- HippieHair33
130. Trent Hassell- DaBigTicketKG21
156. Jarvis Hayes- HippieHair33
132. Brendon Haywood- Yyzlin
168. Grant Hill- spriggan9
56. Kirk Hinrich- theo4002
99. Allan Houston- Minstrel
44. Dwight Howard- WhoDaBest23
125. Josh Howard - theo4002
178. Juwan Howard- PauloCatarino
175. Troy Hudson- Casual
127. Larry Hughes- kflo
153. Kris Humphries- RebelSun
200. Steven Hunter- texan
85. Andre Igoudala- HippieHair33
43. Zydrunas Illgauskas- c_dog
17. Allen Iverson- WhoDaBest23
79. Bobby Jackson- MingBling
95. Jim Jackson- DaUnbreakableKing
93. Luke Jackson- RebelSun
74. Stephen Jackson- Pure Scorer
1. Lebron James - Captain Obvious
197. Mike James- WhoDaBest23
71. Antawn Jamison- Yao Mania
204. Marco Jaric- Filibusterer
152. Al Jefferson- Hobojoe
60. Richard Jefferson- Captain Obvious
33. Joe Johnson- RebelSun
165. Damon Jones- Pacers Fan
91. Eddie Jones- wadeshaqeddie
190. Fred Jones- DaBigTicketKG21
116. Chris Kaman- theo4002
11. Jason Kidd- Yao Mania
113. Kerry Kittles- SacKings384
12. Andrei Kirilenko- Yyzlin
195. Kyle Korver- 7M3
158. Nenad Kristic- bballlife
202. Toni Kukoc- Minstrel
164. Raef Lafrentz- WhoDaBest23
180. Voshon Lenard- Captain Obvious
59. Rashard Lewis- SpeedyThief
88. Shaun Livingston- RebelSun
207. Raul Lopez- KeiranHalycon
40. Corey Maggette- OG
42. Jamaal Magloire- MingBling
182. Karl Malone- SpeedyThief
22. Stephon Marbury- Minstrel
30. Shawn Marion- wadeshaqeddie
92. Donyell Marshall- Hobojoe
89. Jamal Mashburn- Hobojoe
110. Desmond Mason- Yao Mania
31. Kenyon Martin- wadeshaqeddie
160. Jeff McInnis- OG
5. Tracy McGrady- theo4002
211. Aaron Mckie- wadeshaqeddie
104. Darius Miles- WhoDaBest23
46. Darko Milicic- 7M3
72. Andre Miller- Yyzlin
35. Brad Miller- DaUnbreakableKing
122. Mike Miller -SpeedyThief
157. Reggie Miller- Filibuster
100. Cuttino Mobley- OG
173. Nazr Mohammed- SacKings384
171. Alonzo Mourning- DaBigTicketKG21
137. Ronald Murray- WhoDaBest23
189. Dikembe Mutombo- MiamiHeat03
98. Troy Murphy- bballlife
199. Eduardo Najera- MingBling
48. Steve Nash- spriggan9
179. Jameer Nelson- SpeedyThief
67. Nene- kflo
119. Rasho Nesterovic - SpeedyThief
191. Andres Nocioni- YaoMania
8. Dirk Nowitzki- SacKings384
27. Lamar Odom- KeiranHalcyon
36. Emeka Okafor- HippieHair33
120. Mehmet Okur - Captain Obvious
129. Michael Olowokandi- MiamiHeat03
10. Jermaine O'Neal- DaBigTicketKG21
4. Shaquille O'Neal- Rawse
198. Greg Ostertag- c_dog
41. Tony Parker- texan
188. Ruben Patterson- SacKings384
138. Gary Payton- c_dog
163. Morris Peterson- c_dog
18. Paul Pierce- c_dog
97. Mickael Pietrus- Filibuster
34. James Posey- KeiranHalcyon
83. Tayshuan Prince- bballife
106. Vladimir Radmanovic- 7M3
26. Zach Randolph- DaUnbreakableKing
68. Theo Ratliff- SacKings384
50. Jason Richardson- Yao Mania
29. Michael Redd- Hobojoe
55. Quentin Richardson- Casual
107. Luke Ridnour- Pure Scorer
186. Clifford Robinson- Casual
151. Glenn Robinson- wadeshaqeddie
134. Jalen Rose- Pure Scorer
184. John Salmons- rawse
149. Brian Skinner- Hobojoe
131. Joe Smith- Yao Mania
94. Eric Snow- KeiranHalcyon
86. Latrell Sprewell- DaUnbreakableKing
172. Jerry Stackhouse- MiamiHeat03
14. Peja Stojakovic- Pure Scorer
9. Amare Stoudemire- MiamiHeat03
177. Damon Stoudamire- rawse
167. Mike Sweetney- Pure Scorer
201. Robert Swift- OG
65. Stromile Swift- theo4002
109. Wally Szczerbiak- Yyzlin
187. Maurice Taylor- kflo
75. Sebastian Telfair- 7M3
63. Jason Terry- PauloCatarino
133. Etan Thomas- spriggan9
103. Kenny Thomas- c_dog
102. Kurt Thomas- MingBling
101. Tim Thomas- texan
121. Jamaal Tinsley - Captain Obvious
161. Nick Van Exel- texan
155. Hedo Turkoglu- DaUnbreakableKing
128. Keith Van Horn- SacKings384
159. Milos Vujanic- Minstrel
194. Dajuan Wagner- Pure Scorer
81. Antoine Walker- OG
21. Ben Wallace- OG
140. Gerald Wallace- texan
49. Rasheed Wallace- Yyzlin
24. Dwayne Wade- Filibuster
39. Chris Webber- Minstrel
142. Bonzi Wells- Minstrel
135. Jiri Welsch- 7M3
208. Delonte West- RebelSun
115. Chris Wilcox- Casual
90. Jason Williams- wadeshaqeddie
176. Lorenzen Wright- theo4002
6. Yao Ming- Casual


----------



## hobojoe

After much deliberation, I've decided to select a veteran leader, proven warrior, sparkplug off the bench at the point guard position. *Darrell Armstrong*


----------



## hobojoe

*Team hobojoe*


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> After much deliberation, I've decided to select a veteran leader, proven warrior, sparkplug off the bench at the point guard position. *Darrell Armstrong*


F! :upset:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 208th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> G Delonte West


Wow this team will be good 












In 5 yrs. You couldnt have a younger team


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> After much deliberation, I've decided to select a veteran leader, proven warrior, sparkplug off the bench at the point guard position. *Darrell Armstrong*


What an awesome pick, I was thinking of Armstrong as early as the 4th round. Some think he's washed up, but I think he could still start.


----------



## HippieHair33

nice...i was thinkin bout darrel


----------



## rebelsun

With the 213th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

SF Josh Smith










I was very close to taking a big man here, but Smith has waaay too much potential to pass up. He played well in the summer league (14.5ppg, 2.5bpg, 39% from 3) and looks like he can contribute right away.

PG: Livingston/West
SG: JJ
SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
PF: Gasol/Humphries
C: Biedrins


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 213th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> SF Josh Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very close to taking a big man here, but Smith has waaay too much potential to pass up. He played well in the summer league (14.5ppg, 2.5bpg, 39% from 3) and looks like he can contribute right away.
> 
> PG: Livingston/West
> SG: JJ
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Gasol/Humphries
> C: Biedrins


You really like this year's rookie class don't you??


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 213th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> SF Josh Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very close to taking a big man here, but Smith has waaay too much potential to pass up. He played well in the summer league (14.5ppg, 2.5bpg, 39% from 3) and looks like he can contribute right away.
> 
> PG: Livingston/West
> SG: JJ
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Gasol/Humphries
> C: Biedrins


Is it me or do you have 3 rookies in your starting 5?
That's bound to cause some major trouble, i'm afraid....


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> You really like this year's rookie class don't you??




What are you talkin about? Gasol and JJ weren't from this year.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 213th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> SF Josh Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very close to taking a big man here, but Smith has waaay too much potential to pass up. He played well in the summer league (14.5ppg, 2.5bpg, 39% from 3) and looks like he can contribute right away.
> 
> PG: Livingston/West
> SG: JJ
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Gasol/Humphries
> C: Biedrins


*COUGH* I know which big man you were close to taking, I was close to taking him too... *COUGH*:grinning:


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> *COUGH* I know which big man you were close to taking, I was close to taking him too... *COUGH*:grinning:




I thought reeeal hard about it, but when it came down to it, I went with my gut and took Josh. :idea:


----------



## Yyzlin

KeiranHalcyon is now on the clock for pick #214. 

Due Up
----------
215. DaUnbreakableKing
216. HippieHair33
217. Filibusterer


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 213th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> SF Josh Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very close to taking a big man here, but Smith has waaay too much potential to pass up. He played well in the summer league (14.5ppg, 2.5bpg, 39% from 3) and looks like he can contribute right away.
> 
> PG: Livingston/West
> SG: JJ
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Gasol/Humphries
> C: Biedrins


Don't like the pick. I don't think Josh Smith will ever do any better than Darko Milicic will, an IR player. But, of course, some others do think differently than I...


----------



## reHEATed

of the teams with 8 so far, who do u guys think did the best job

Team Hobojoe
Bibby, Armstrong
Redd, Bogans
Mashburn
Marshall, Jefferson
Skinner

Rebelsuns team
PG: Livingston/West
SG: JJ
SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
PF: Gasol/Humphries
C: Biedrins 

or my team
J Williams, Atkins
EJ, Mckie
Marion, Robinson 
Martin
Divac

I think Hobojoe has had some great picks. Redd, Marshall, Armstrong, Jefferson, Skinner, they were all terrific picks for the time. He has a solid all around lineup, solid backups. Really good team. Also pretty young group, but are ready to compete now

I think Rebelsuns is totally different. I like how he picked one track for his team, and has stuck with it the whole time. His team is the obvious favorite imo for best potential/young team, whatever we call it.

Then my team. Solid starters. Good backups. Got some leaders on my bench, and all around solid veterans. Seems like I took the total opposite track than Rebel, lol, but I really do like my team. Made of a bunch of players who know their role. Good fastbreak, good defenders. Got some shooters. U may look at rebounding and blocks and think that is a problem with Divac, but those are strengths of Marion and Martin and I think I made up for that.


----------



## rebelsun

Here's the latest...

1.)Captain Obvious:

Pg Tinsley
Sg Lebron/Lenard
Sf R. Jefferson
Pf K. Brown
C Okur/Foster

2.)SpeedyThief:

Pg Crawford/Nelson
Sg M. Miller
Sf R. Lewis
Pf KG/Malone
C Rasho

3.)PauloCatarino:

Pg Terry/Fisher
Sg Battier
Sf Harpring
Pf Duncan/Howard
C Chandler

4.)Rawse:

Pg Barbosa/Stoudamire
Sg Manu/Salmons
Sf R. Davis
Pf Boozer
C Shaq

5.)Theo4002:

Pg Hinrich/Banks
Sg T-Mac
Sf J. Howard
Pf Swift 
C Kaman/Wright

6.)Casual:

Pg Ford/Hudson
Sg Q. Richardson
Sf Diaw
Pf Wilcox/Robinson
C Yao

7.)Kflo:

Pg Hughes/Alston
Sg Kobe
Sf Bender
Pf Nene/Mo Taylor
C Dalembert 

8.)SacKings384:

Pg Billups
Sg Kittles
Sf Van Horn/Patterson
Pf Nowitzki
C Ratliff/Mohammed

9.)MiamiHeat03:

Pg Gordon
Sg Childress/Stackhouse
Sf Dunleavy
Pf Amare
C Olowakandi/Dikembe

10.)DaBIgTicket21:

Pg Cassell
Sg Hassell/Fred Jones
Sf Finley
Pf Deng
C J. O'Neal/Mourning

11.)Yao Mania:

Pg Kidd
Sg J. Richardson
Sf Mason/Nocioni
Pf Jamison/Grant
C J. Smith

12.)Yyzlin:

Pg A. Miller/Daniels
Sg Szczerbiak
Sf Kirilenko
Pf R. Wallace/Cardinal
C Haywood

13.)Spriggan9:

Pg Nash
Sg Allen
Sf Bowen/Hill
Pf E. Thomas
C PJ Brown/Foyle

14.)Pure Scorer:

Pg Ridnour/Dajuan
Sg S. Jackson/Rose
Sf Stojakovic
Pf Sweetney
C Curry

15.)7M3:

Pg Telfair
Sg Welsh
Sf Anthony/Korver
Pf Radmanovic
C Milicic/Gadzuric

16.)Pacers Fan:

Pg Arenas/Jones
Sg Christie
Sf Artest
Pf Gooden/Battie
C Camby

17.)WhoDaBest23:

Pg Iverson/Mike James
Sg Murray
Sf Miles
Pf Shareef
C Howard/Lafrentz

18.)c_dog:

Pg Payton/Arroyo
Sg Peterson
Sf Pierce
Pf Kenny Thomas
C Ilgauskas/Ostertag

19.)MingBling:

Pg Bobby Jackson
Sg Giricek
Sf Vince/Najera
Pf Kurt Thomas
C Magloire/Davis

20.)texan:

Pg Parker/Van Exel
Sg Marquis
Sf Wallace
Pf Tim Thomas
C Brand/Hunter

21.)OG:

Pg McInnis/Harris
Sg Mobley
Sf Maggette
Pf Walker
C B. Wallace/Swift

22.)Minstrel:

Pg Marbury/Vujanic
Sg Houston
Sf Bonzi/Kukoc
Pf Webber
C Dampier

23.)bballlife:

Pg Baron
Sg Rip/Delfino
Sf Tayshaun
Pf Murphy
C Blount/Krstic

24.)Filibusterer:

Pg Wade/Jaric
Sg Reggie/Pietrus
Sf Harrington
Pf Bosh
C Cato

25.)HippieHair33:
Pg Francis/Boykins
Sg Hayes/Iguodala
Sf Butler
Pf Haslem
C Okafor

26.)DaUnbreakableKing:
Pg Speedy/Bell
Sg Latrell
Sf Jim Jackson/Hedo
Pf Randolph
C Miller

27.)KeiranHalcyon:

Pg Snow/Lopez
Sg Barry
Sf Posey
Pf Odom/Collison
C Anderson

28.)RebelSun:

Pg Livingston/West
Sg JJ
Sf Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
Pf Gasol/Humphries
C Biedrins

29.)Hobojoe:

Pg Bibby/Armstrong
Sg Redd/Bogans
Sf Mashburn
Pf Marshall/Al Jefferson
C Skinner

30.)wadeshaqeddie:

Pg Williams/Atkins
Sg E Jones/McKie
Sf Marion/Glenn Robinson
Pf Kenyon
C Vlade


----------



## c_dog

hobojo's team is NICE. Very good players in bibby and redd, and mash can be effective if healthy, and Marshall and Skinner are both at least decent at their positions. Nice bench players too, with armstrong, bogans, and harrington. Also a nice mix of youth and experienced veterans. This is a team that looks to make a run in the playoffs and maybe a championship in a couple years.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> of the teams with 8 so far, who do u guys think did the best job
> 
> Team Hobojoe
> Bibby, Armstrong
> Redd, Bogans
> Mashburn
> Marshall, Jefferson
> Skinner
> 
> Rebelsuns team
> PG: Livingston/West
> SG: JJ
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Gasol/Humphries
> C: Biedrins
> 
> or my team
> J Williams, Atkins
> EJ, Mckie
> Marion, Robinson
> Martin
> Divac


I like what you did WSE. 2-4 are great on defense and 1/5 are great on offense. Atkins and Robinson are great bench players. Like the balance there.

Hobo's team is really gonna light it up. Bibby and Redd in the same backcourt? That's scary. You might get 50ppg from those guys. Jefferson would be a great 6th man.

I'll be lucky if my players don't get diaper rashes running the court. :grinning:


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> of the teams with 8 so far, who do u guys think did the best job
> 
> Team Hobojoe
> Bibby, Armstrong
> Redd, Bogans
> Mashburn
> Marshall, Jefferson
> Skinner
> 
> Rebelsuns team
> PG: Livingston/West
> SG: JJ
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Gasol/Humphries
> C: Biedrins
> 
> or my team
> J Williams, Atkins
> EJ, Mckie
> Marion, Robinson
> Martin
> Divac


Hobojoe's team will score a lot but defensively this team will not be good at all. I like the picks of Redd, Skinner, and Jefferson. I would have liked to see him take that other young guy instead of Armstrong, partly because DA was my #1 guy and partly because the other guy would be better for his team.

Sorry RebelSun, but I don't like your team at all. Gasol was a solid pick but JJ was a major reach, and it was all downhill from there. If you're lucky, half of those rookies will turn into above average players. Chances are a few of them will be total garbage. This team will be bad at the beginning and they might not get much better.

WSE's team started out well. Williams and EJ were brilliant picks. Atkins and Robinson were good as well. I see two problems with the team. No player to take over the game offensively and crappy centers. Divac is okay but he only has a couple of years left. By now, you should have picked up a solid young center.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Sorry RebelSun, but I don't like your team at all.


Tell me what you really think. 

I don't like my team for next year either, but I'm not playing for next year. I didn't like my chances of competing next season from my draft position, so I decided to go full-on rebuilding mode...or should I just say "building."


----------



## hobojoe

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the team I've been able to put together considering I had the 2nd to last pick in the draft and wasn't able to draft a real "franchise player" per se. Defense is a problem, but Skinner is solid up front and Bogans is a great defender off the bench. I have a lights out shooting team with Bibby and Redd in the backcourt as well as Armstrong/Bogans off the bench. Marshall is a good long range shooter too.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell me what you really think.
> 
> I don't like my team for next year either, but I'm not playing for next year. I didn't like my chances of competing next season from my draft position, so I decided to go full-on rebuilding mode...or should I just say "building."


Hey I've got to be honest . If you think all of those guys are going to be good in the future than you did what you had to do. Let's be frank, nobody has any idea just how good the rookies will be, so you're team could be great. There's just too much uncertainty for me.


----------



## Tersk

RebelSun, your last 6 picks have been from this draft :laugh:

Qhat does everyone think of this:

C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright
PF: Stromile Swift
SF: Josh Howard
SG: Tracy McGrady
PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> RebelSun, your last 6 picks have been from this draft :laugh:
> 
> Qhat does everyone think of this:
> 
> C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright
> PF: Stromile Swift
> SF: Josh Howard
> SG: Tracy McGrady
> PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks


Same as last time, you had a great chance at best overall team, but you blew it with your youth movement.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> RebelSun, your last 6 picks have been from this draft :laugh:
> 
> Qhat does everyone think of this:
> 
> C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright
> PF: Stromile Swift
> SF: Josh Howard
> SG: Tracy McGrady
> PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks


You messed up some picks. You should have got some more veterans. I liked a lot of your picks like Kaman, Wright, Howard, and T-Mac. Instead of Banks I would have drafted a vet. Decent team overall.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Same as last time, you had a great chance at best overall team, but you blew it with your youth movement.


Which picks do you think I messed up on? I was planning on getting Noicini in the next round. I didnt realise Stro had such a bad work ethic. I was also considering Darrell Armstrong for backup PG but I have a fat steal for the 10th round


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> WSE's team started out well. Williams and EJ were brilliant picks. Atkins and Robinson were good as well. I see two problems with the team. No player to take over the game offensively and crappy centers. Divac is okay but he only has a couple of years left. By now, you should have picked up a solid young center.


yea, i defintly should have. i wanted to pick one with my last pick, and was looking at one center in particular, but I just didnt feel he was worthy, and I think I could get a couple bodies off the bench with my next pick of about the same quality as the one I was thinking about picking. There arent really any young good regarded centers left in this draft. Their are big bodies left though, and I will just have to pick a couple up later on in the draft. I couldnt pass on Mckie. I was thinking about him way back instead of Robinson. I regard him highly and think he fits in perfectly with the team im putting together.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Which picks do you think I messed up on?


Banks, Howard, Kaman, and possibly Hinrich.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Banks, Howard, Kaman, and possibly Hinrich.



Wow, I didnt think I screwed up that bad. I have a feeling I can still make the playoffs with this team. I got a good backup for Kaman who is a young solid center and I was voted to have the best backcourt


----------



## Pure Scorer

I have trouble seeing how the guys you surrounded tmac with are much better than the orlando team that finished 21-61... You have no real 2nd scoring threat, only 2 guys who can shoot from outside, and your team has pretty bad post defense. Around mcgrady i would have tried to build a team with strong post defense and a good half court set. He can be good in a running game, but i think he thrives in the half court because he's as close to unstoppable as anyone in the league. he causes double teams which means open shots, unfortunately your team doesn't really have the ability to hit those shots imo.


Rebelsun, you picked way too many guys from this class. They always look good right after the draft, but they aren't going to be going anywhere anytime soon. They're probably not going to develop as much as they could seeing how they probably wouldnt reach 20 wins. I liked your first few picks, and i think you could have had a pretty solid team for now and the future. I think if you took radmanovic in the 4th and had a core of gasol-radmanovic-johnson-livingston, that'd be a pretty solid team for now, and definitely a good team in the future.

Team Hobojoe depends on how healthy/good mashburn is. bibby/redd is a good backcourt. Not a good team defensively, though. Skinner and Marshall are okay, and they bring some toughness, but defensively neither is very good imo (i havent seen much of skinner though). A good team, but will get killed by teams that have low post players like duncan, garnett,and even guys like curry, ilgauskas, randolph and stoudemire imo.

WSE.. I like this team. All the players can play in a run and gun situation, and all of them thrive in it imo (except maybe divac since he's getting old.. thats the only question mark).. Good slashers, good defensively, and jason williams can pass the ball well. The only question mark is divac at center, other then that this is a very good team.


----------



## c_dog

what about my team? or do you want to save it until i have my 8 players?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Wow, I didnt think I screwed up that bad. I have a feeling I can still make the playoffs with this team. I got a good backup for Kaman who is a young solid center and I was voted to have the best backcourt


I think you were voted best backcourt because of McGrady alone. I have no problem with Banks, Howard, Hinrich, or Kaman, but two of them on one team I think is enough. You seriously need some vets now if you don't want a 21-61 type season. Does anyone know how we're going to go about this? Just randomly seed everyone and have a voting tourney for each category?


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

im moving Hassell to the 3 and Finley will play the two. 

Cassell/?
Finley/Jones
Hassell/Deng
Jermaine/?
Zo/?

Which position do you guys think I need the most work on? I think it should be the 4 cuz I could put Jermaine in at C occaisionally.


----------



## Hibachi!

A backup big man


----------



## Tersk

I think you need a backup C


Ive got a question, do I need a backup PF or SF more.

PG: Hinrich/Banks
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Stromile Swift
C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I think u need a swingman who could back up the 3 and the 2.


----------



## Hibachi!

Swingman... Cuz Wright can play both positions


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> Ive got a question, do I need a backup PF or SF more.
> 
> PG: Hinrich/Banks
> SG: Tracy McGrady
> SF: Josh Howard
> PF: Stromile Swift
> C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright


definitely a swing man who can play 3 and 2. in fact, even better, i'd start Wright over Kaman. Wright is just a better player, and has a lot more experience.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Sorry about the delay, gentlemen; I was out with a lady-friend. I'm sure you understand. 

I'd have to agree with WSE when he said:

"I also dont see any centers that stand out, so I could get a stiff now, or a stiff later, and I would rather get one later so I could get the quality now."

So; With the 214th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Guard/Forward BOSTJAN NACHBAR. 

Might be kind of a reach; though some have been predicting a breakout season for him. Guess we'll see; but at 6-9 he can back up either the 2 or 3, depending. He can shoot from outside moderately well; he can slash some; and he's not afraid to take on one of the toughest players ever, Karl Malone.  Yes, it still leaves me with a hole at center; but how many quality big men are still left on the board right now?

*Current Lineup*:
C Chris Andersen
PF Lamar Odom, Nick Collison
SF James Posey, Bostjan Nachbar
SG Brent Barry, James Posey, Bostjan Nachbar
PG Eric Snow, Brent Barry, Raul Lopez


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Here's what I've been thinking so far in building my team. I've attempted to build a good, defensive, versatile team. I think my chemistry is some of the best out there--I've got plenty of guys willing to share the rock.

In Odom, I set the tone for the rest of the draft. He was who I'd hoped would fall to me; able to play the 3/4 and handle the ball. He can step outside for the occasional three though he's by no means a dead-eye shooter.

Posey was the wing player I'd been dreaming about as well. He gives me a reliable outside shooter, fourth in the league in adjusted FG%. He's also a phenomenal defender, perhaps a step below Artest because he lacks the brute strength of Ron. Will he be a contender for DPOY? Not likely. Will he be on an all-defensive team someday? Yes. I think, at least.

Barry gives me another versatile leader and veteran. He's a dead-eye shooter and a good ball handler.

Snow gives me another lockdown defender on the perimeter and some good veteran skills. He's not a good enough shooter to need the ball to play point well--his job will be passing it. I figure if he can put up 7 assists on last year's 76ers, he should have no trouble hitting at least 9 with this team.

Andersen (it's spelled with an "E", fellas, not "Anderson") gives me energy at the post; he can block shots and rebound with the best of them.

Off the bench, I've got Collison, Lopez, and Nachbar; three players who are untested but able to contribute, even to a limited extent, right away.

Next will be a couple more veterans to help lead this team.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tersk

You have a nice, very nice team. Put I dont think Andersen is good enough to be starting C


----------



## c_dog

Andersen is a horrible starting C. He's barely a decent backup at that position.

That said, I don't like nachbar, no offense.:dead:

You have no real go to player. You've already made reaches in Posey, and Brent Barry.. Granted Odom and Snow were good picks, but you needed to make up for your mediocre starting 5 with a good bench, and that doesn't mean nachbar. Lopez is solid though, and Collison could do well.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I dont think you have a very dominant offense or even a decent one. Who are you going to run the offense through? Odom is not a shoot first type of player and snow isnt either. Anderson has no Offensive game. Barry is a great shooter but who will create open shots for him? Who is gonna make the plays in the clutch? Those are all big things to worry about.


I like the defensive setup though. Some nice defenders that play hard.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> *Current Lineup*:
> C Chris Andersen
> PF Lamar Odom, Nick Collison
> SF James Posey, Bostjan Nachbar
> SG Brent Barry, James Posey, Bostjan Nachbar
> PG Eric Snow, Brent Barry, Raul Lopez


I like a lineup of:

C Chris Andersen
PF Nick Collison
SF Lamar Odom, Bostjan Nachbar
SG James Posey, Brent Barry
PG Eric Snow, Brent Barry, Raul Lopez

I think Collison can be a 13/8 player, and hes a better 3rd option than barry imo. It also adds some size to your frontcourt, which could help minimize having andersen as your starting center. (I don't think having andersen as your starting C is that bad really. He hustles, plays defense, and can block shots. just that you wouldn't have much post scoring with andersen/odom/posey). I like barry's versatility, and i think he's great coming off the bench playing 30 minutes, adding some veteran leadership, 3point shooting and defense. 

You should have taken a center instead of nachbar. Nachbar does bring some potential, but there are still some good centers out there.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> what about my team? or do you want to save it until i have my 8 players?


Pg- Gary Payton/Carlos Arroyo 
Sg- Paul Pierce 
Sf- Morris Peterson 
Pf - Kenny Thomas 
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Greg Ostertag

I think the Gary Payton pick saved your team. I still think payton has 18/7/5 in him, and to get that with a 5th rounder is a steal. He can still play defense too. Paul Pierce is a legit #1 option, so you're set there. Peterson would be okay as the starting 3 if you had a big pf imo. Thomas hustles, and does bring toughness, but he's 6'7, which is okay if you surround him with big guys (ilgauskas/ostertag help him out). Ilgauskas/Ostertag is a good combination at center. 

Overall, you have decent interior defense, good outside shooting, and pretty well-rounded scoring. No real weaknesses other than the frontcourt being a bit questionable, which isn't that big of an issue. 

I'd look for a big guy who can play post defense and has a little bit of offensive game before going for a backup swingman. There's a couple of guys i've got in mind who aren't the greatest players but they would work nicely imo.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> im moving Hassell to the 3 and Finley will play the two.
> 
> Cassell/?
> Finley/Jones
> Hassell/Deng
> Jermaine/?
> Zo/?
> 
> Which position do you guys think I need the most work on? I think it should be the 4 cuz I could put Jermaine in at C occaisionally.


Forget backup center, you need a _starting_ center. If you think Zo is going to ever be a starting center again you're insane. You'll be lucky if he's even a capable backup center. Again, your pick of Zo in whatever round you took him in was the worst pick of the draft in my opinion.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Overall, you have decent interior defense, good outside shooting, and pretty well-rounded scoring. No real weaknesses other than the frontcourt being a bit questionable, which isn't that big of an issue.
> 
> I'd look for a big guy who can play post defense and has a little bit of offensive game before going for a backup swingman. There's a couple of guys i've got in mind who aren't the greatest players but they would work nicely imo.


Hey, thanx. So I guess you're not sold on Thomas being a legit PF? I agree he's undersized, but I also think he's decent. That's exactly what Big Z and Ostertag are for, to help him out at the defensive end. Imo he's a legit PF as indicated by his stats. He's a 14/11 player and he was tearing it up as the season came to a close that last season, so I think he's at least decent.

I do think I need a good PF badly to backup Thomas. My candidate was Lorenzen Wright, actually, but as you can see, that's out the window. Everybody wants a big guy who can play post defense and has some offensive game, but there just AREN'T any.. As someone already pointed out, all the big man left are stiffs and there are still some decent swingman, so you might as well pick a swingman now and pick whatever stiff is left later.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaUnbreakableKing is now on the clock for pick #215. 

Due Up
----------
216. HippieHair33
217. Filibusterer
218. bballife


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

So many doubters. I have always liked Zo and I believe he will finally be healthy so lets just wait and see. I will be happy as long as he averages 8-6-2 and 20 minutes. Anyways, I will probably put Jermaine at the 5 and i have two PFs that i would go with. Hopefully no one picks them in the next three picks.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> So many doubters. I have always liked Zo and I believe he will finally be healthy so lets just wait and see. I will be happy as long as he averages 8-6-2 and 20 minutes. Anyways, I will probably put Jermaine at the 5 and i have two PFs that i would go with. Hopefully no one picks them in the next three picks.


If Zo averages 8-6-2 ever again in his career, I for one will be shocked. Seriously, the chances are extremely slim.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/alonzo_mourning/index.html?nav=page

Zo averaged 8ppg last season. What makes u think he cant do it again? The rebs will depend on his strength and stamina.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/alonzo_mourning/index.html?nav=page
> 
> Zo averaged 8ppg last season. What makes u think he cant do it again? The rebs will depend on his strength and stamina.


What makes me think he can't do it again? I don't know, didn't he have like some kidney surgery or something? :shy:


----------



## c_dog

Zo had kidney transplant. that's how bad his kidney was.

i don't think he'll ever be able to play in the NBA at a high or even decent level again. it's just too dangerous for his health. playing requires burning a lot of energy, therefore producing a lot of toxic wastes in the body. his kidney isn't strong enough to get rid of all that waste so he'll be sick before he can every play again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

With my pick I select:

Tyronn Lue 











My team so far: (what you think??? Can it contend for the trophy??)






































Bench:


----------



## X-Factor

The obvious problem... you need a PG desperatley.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> With my pick I select:
> 
> Tyronn Lue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My team so far: (what you think??? Can it contend for the trophy??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench:



why are u starting Lue over speedy and I think Jim Jackson should be starting over Turk.


----------



## speedythief

I'd sooner start Speedy than Lue. I still don't know what Lue is supposed to be good at.


----------



## c_dog

i'm guessing you changed your mind on speedy AND Troy Bell?

just curious, are you the same poster? You had some very good picks, up to Hedo, but now you've been drafting way too many pg's and thinking of benching better players. j/k


----------



## Hibachi!

Yeah what's up with having 3 point guards?


----------



## Pure Scorer

speedy(32)/bell(16)
spreewell(32)/jackson(16)
turkoglu(32)/jackson(10)
randolph(36)
miller(36)

thats what your roster/minutes were like before this pick.. wasn't looking too bad...now you throw in lue, who's just going to be using speedy/bells minutes, and isn't even an improvement over either in all likelihood, and you still don't have a backup pf/c... that was a bad pick


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> why are u starting Lue over speedy and I think Jim Jackson should be starting over Turk.


Thats what I had before but people were saying that speedy is not good enough...

And about Turk, he played better when he started with the spurs and jackson wouldn't mind coming from the bench if we're to win a championship.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> The obvious problem... you need a PG desperatley.


The good ones are taken so I guess I have to settle with what I have and go on like that. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> speedy(32)/bell(16)
> spreewell(32)/jackson(16)
> turkoglu(32)/jackson(10)
> randolph(36)
> miller(36)
> 
> thats what your roster/minutes were like before this pick.. wasn't looking too bad...now you throw in lue, who's just going to be using speedy/bells minutes, and isn't even an improvement over either in all likelihood, and you still don't have a backup pf/c... that was a bad pick


Yeah, I forgot about backup for pf/c. Hopefully it won't be that bad.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what I had before but people were saying that speedy is not good enough...
> 
> And about Turk, he played better when he started with the spurs and jackson wouldn't mind coming from the bench if we're to win a championship.


He is definitely not the best starting PG in the league, but he's a starting caliber PG. Lue on the other hand, is a backup at best. I think one of the Bell/Lue pick is a bad mistake. You already chose a backup pg in Bell, and while it wasn't the best pick considering he's still so young and inexperienced, Lue is just not necessary at all. Claxton may not be the best starting pg, and Bell may not be the most reliable backup, but they are far from being so bad that you pick tyronne lue to replace them. either way, tyronne lue is not better than either of those guys, so that pick was pretty much a waste.

lue would have been a solid pick in the 8th round, but not when you already have 2 pg's.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what I had before but people were saying that speedy is not good enough...
> 
> And about Turk, he played better when he started with the spurs and jackson wouldn't mind coming from the bench if we're to win a championship.


Whoever is saying Claxton aint good enough needs to zip.

Claxton is a very good PG, and you should be happy to have him on your team.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoever is saying Claxton aint good enough needs to zip.
> 
> Claxton is a very good PG, and you should be happy to have him on your team.


Very good? I think he's good, good enough to be a starter anyway. But to say he's very good is pushing it. He's a starting caliber pg, but no more.


----------



## bballlife

He's better than Gary Payton.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> He's better than Gary Payton.


Right.. and I suppose Kwame Brown is better than Chris Webber?

Last time I checked Claxton still has no outside shot, and still a poor rebounder(mostly due to his height) and loses to Payton in pretty much every single category despite Payton coming off a "bad" season.

Claxton is young and improving, and i think he's going to be a solid starting pg eventually, but right now he's borderline starter. He's definitely a level above lue who is a backup at best, and bell, who is underdeveloped, but no way can you say he's "very good". He's probably not even top 15-20 pg in the league.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> He's better than Gary Payton.


That's wrong on so many levels. Besides quickness and running the break, I really don't see anything that Claxton is better than Payton at.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> That's wrong on so many levels. Besides quickness and running the break, I really don't see anything that Claxton is better than Payton at.


You must have missed the playoffs. 
Not wrong at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> You must have missed the playoffs.


No, I think that was Speedy Claxton.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Right.. and I suppose Kwame Brown is better than Chris Webber?
> 
> Last time I checked Claxton still has no outside shot, and still a poor rebounder(mostly due to his height) and loses to Payton in pretty much every single category despite Payton coming off a "bad" season.
> 
> Claxton is young and improving, and i think he's going to be a solid starting pg eventually, but right now he's borderline starter. He's definitely a level above lue who is a backup at best, and bell, who is underdeveloped, but no way can you say he's "very good". He's probably not even top 15-20 pg in the league.



Penetration 

Drive and kick, getting to the free throw line, Speedy kills him. Speedy is also better at finding the open man, and a better overall passer. 

Speedy isnt great on the boards, but Payton is not either. Not after pulling down 3 a game in the playoffs on 35 mpg. 

And we all know Payton is now a poor, slow defender on the perimeter. Any objections? Watch Derek Martin blow by him over and over again in the WCF’s. That does it right there. 

Speedy is healthy again and going to get better, on top of that, he is one of the quickest guys in the league. GP is rolling down the hill and nothing is go to stop it.


----------



## bballlife

It has been 24 hours since the last pick.

Filibusterer is now on the clock.


----------



## Kaas

Again Hippie is skipped? Oh well, I'm not complaining.

There were lots of people I was considering, but I decided to go with another savvy vet.

With the 217th pick, Team Aegis selects...










Eric Williams

Lineup:

PG: Wade/Jaric
SG: Miller/Pietrus
SF: Harrington/Williams
PF: Bosh
C: Cato


----------



## Tersk

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: ******** you. Damn, he was my next pick


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Again Hippie is skipped? Oh well, I'm not complaining.
> 
> There were lots of people I was considering, but I decided to go with another savvy vet.
> 
> With the 217th pick, Team Aegis selects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Williams
> 
> Lineup:
> 
> PG: Wade/Jaric
> SG: Miller/Pietrus
> SF: Harrington/Williams
> PF: Bosh
> C: Cato


MOTHER ****ER


----------



## Kaas

jeez, bbb.net users are sure grouchy at this time of day


----------



## OG

bballlife is now on the clock..

Due up
---------------
Minstrel
OG
texan



HURRY UP!! I WANT TO PICK!


----------



## rebelsun

*Defense of the RebelSun*

I have taken some hits for my picks, and just wanted to provide some reasoning behind them. My self-analysis:

G: Delonte West - 6'3, 180 – 21 years old

West is ready to start in the NBA. He is an extremely efficient player. Last year at St. Joe's, he averaged 18.9ppg, 5.4rpg, 4.7apg, 1.7spg, 51.0%FG, 89.2%FT, and 41.2%3FG. He and Jameer led the Hawks to the Elite Eight with a 30-2 record. Delonte is smart, versatile, and ready to play. Very steady player.

PG: Shaun Livingston - 6'7, 190 - 19 years old

Aside from Smith, is the riskiest pick. However, with West, Shaun will be able to come off the bench to begin his career. His biggest asset is his height, 6'7. He has great ballhandling skills and a very high basketball IQ for his age. He is poised and shows leadership skills. He obviously needs to put on weight, but that will come with time. A true point at 6'7 is rare and one with his maturity at such a young age is even rarer. Could become a special player, or could be a Ron Harper/Brian Shaw type at worst.

G/F: Joe Johnson - 6'7, 230 - 23 years old

JJ was one of the most improved players in the NBA last year. He averaged 16.7ppg, 4.7rpg, and 4.4apg, one of only 11 NBA players to reach 16-4-4. He is very versatile, as he can legitimately play 3 positions. Joe has worked very hard over the summer, as you can see in picutures of his much leaner physique. At worst, he'll be solid starter. At best, he is an All-Star wing.

G/F: Luke Jackson - 6'7, 215 - 22 years old

Another rookie, but he's as polished a rookie as they come. As a senior at Oregon, Luke averaged 21.2ppg, 7.2rpg, 4.5apg, 1.3spg, 48.8%FG, 86.2%FT, and 44.0% from 3. He is mediocre on defense, but his offensive skills more than make up for it. Luke dispelled the belief that he is unathletic by registering 13 reps of 185lbs and a 36" vertical at the pre-draft camp. Luke is not a go-to guy, but is an ideal complementary player.

SF: Josh Smith - 6'8, 225 - 18 years old

One of the riskier moves, but has as much potential as anyone. Has incredible athleticism at 6'8. Unlike many other wing freaks, Josh has a legitimate outside shot. He is also a very good shotblocker. As expected with his athleticism, he is an exciting finisher. His court awareness is not great, but that will come with time. A bit of a risk, but the reward is worth the pick.

PF: Kris Humphries - 6'9, 240 - 19 years old

Another young pick, and another one that is ready for NBA competition. As a freshman at Minnesota, Kris averaged 21.7ppg, 10.1rpg, 0.9spg, 1.1bpg, 44.4%FG, 74.2%FT, and 34.0% from 3. Led Big Ten in PPG an RPG. Named 1st Team All-Big 10, and Big Ten Freshman of the Year. Kris is a very athletic and aggressive player on both ends of the court. Has a solid inside-outside game. A little undersized for the 4, but his strength, athleticism, and aggressiveness more than offset his average height.

F/C : Pau Gasol - 7'0, 240 - 24 years old

One of the most underrated players in the NBA. Last year, averaged 17.7ppg, 7.7rpg, 2.5apg, and 1.7bpg. Just came off a dominating performance in the Olympics, leading Spain to a 5-1 record. Entering a contract year, Pau is looking to justify the 6-year, $75 million extension that’s on the table. He continues to improve his game and put on muscle. He eventually may move to C after he puts on weight. A superstar in the making.

F/C: Andris Biedrins – 7’0, 240 - 18 years old

Has been called a “7-foot Kirilenko.” Biedrins, unlike many European players, enjoys and actually prefers playing in the paint and playing defense. He is also a physical specimen. He stands around 7’0 tall, has a 7’2” wingspan, has good lateral quickness, and a 34.5” vertical (more than Bosh and Carmelo registered at the pre-draft camp). Andris also is a very aggressive player with a tremendous work ethic. His perimeter game and jumpshot are not very advanced, but that can come with time. Andris will be able to immediately contribute as a defender, shotblocker, and finisher.

Next year:
PG: West (30mpg), Livingston (18mpg)
SG: JJ (36mpg), Luke (6mpg), SG-X (6mpg)
SF: Luke (30mpg), Smith (18mpg)
PF: Gasol (24mpg), Humphries (24mpg)
C: Biedrins (30mpg), Gasol (12mpg), C-X (6mpg)


----------



## HippieHair33

wow, i got skipped a couple times but no complaints, the guy i want is still available...

with w/e pick i'm s'posed to be making, i select Kareem Rush...

he gives me shooting which i need and completes my back court. The fans and coaches enjoy him and i think he's the man i want.

thoughts?


----------



## Tersk

Aggh, the two players on my list have been taken


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> wow, i got skipped a couple times but no complaints, the guy i want is still available...
> 
> with w/e pick i'm s'posed to be making, i select Kareem Rush...
> 
> he gives me shooting which i need and completes my back court. The fans and coaches enjoy him and i think he's the man i want.
> 
> thoughts?


not a bad pick in rush, but you don't really need him. you'd be better off with a bigger player, you have no size.


----------



## c_dog

when do i get my next pick? come on..


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> not a bad pick in rush, but you don't really need him. you'd be better off with a bigger player, you have no size.


i know, but i try to, atleast to a point, pick the guy i think is the best player, even if he doesnt play the posision i want. 

i have a couple ideas for size too...


----------



## Yyzlin

bballlife is now on the clock for pick #218.

Due up
---------------
219. Minstrel
220. OG
221. texan


----------



## bballlife

My pick is coming, give me a sec.


----------



## c_dog

some ppl take a long time to get ready.

sorry, i'm just eager for my next pick.

edit: i take back the sorry part, please, draft someone already @[email protected];;


----------



## bballlife

I selecto:


Zoran Planinic


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I selecto:
> 
> 
> Zoran Planinic


that took you an hour?

i don't know much about this guy, actually.. who is he? is he any good?


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> that took you an hour?
> 
> i don't know much about this guy, actually.. who is he? is he any good?


He is a foreign point guard with the Nets. He will play this season, especially if Jason Kidd is not ready due to injuries. I believe he was taken at #22 in the 2002 draft. 

Considering the talent pool left, I think that is a very good selection.


----------



## c_dog

#22 of last year's draft? hmm, i would have rather drafted ______ or ______ then. 

Come one, #22 of last year's draft, he wasn't even top 20 of his class... and he's obviously underdeveloped. And I don't htink i'm the only person who doesn't know who he is.:sour:


----------



## Minstrel

With whatever pick we're up to now, the Minstrels select: *DeShawn Stevenson*.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> With whatever pick we're up to now, the Minstrels select: *DeShawn Stevenson*.


NO!!~N!O!NN!ON!ON!INkohsd;ofihSJDOVh;SDF

he was my pick..


----------



## OG

I just decided on him now I'll have to find someone else. Damn man! What are the odds, 1 pick left before mine so I thought I'd get ready & you took my pick.. 

As you can see from my first reaction.. I wasn't happy.

Give me a couple minutes.

Edit: BTW, Great pick up this late! (someone was meant to be saying that to me...)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> With whatever pick we're up to now, the Minstrels select: *DeShawn Stevenson*.


NICE. Very nice. You seem to always think of players that i want. Good thing I had a backup..

This is the best pick in a while, imo. He's talented, very athletic and still very young, yet is already a double digit scorer and legit defender.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> I just decided on him now I'll have to find someone else. Damn man! What are the odds, 1 pick left before mine so I thought I'd get ready & you took my pick..
> 
> As you can see from my first reaction.. I wasn't happy.
> 
> Give me a couple minutes.
> 
> Edit: BTW, Great pick up this late! (someone was meant to be saying that to me...)


Yeah, that WOULD have been a heck of a pick. With ppl already reaching for young prospects in recent drafts, he is a good player that was being slept on.

and no worries, same thing happened when i wanted magloire.:upset: I'm still quite upset with it, but at least i got a decent replacement in return. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Stevenson is a good pick. I like him, but he's barely going to play this year. He got no interest on the open market despite being 22 and coming off a breakout year. He's your typical "glory stat" player as Johnny Mac would say, so I'm not sure if I'd want him on my team. But as a backup, what the hell, might as well take a chance.


----------



## OG

Although not as nice as the Stevenson pick would have been, Team OG selects *Devean George*.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> Although not as nice as the Stevenson pick would have been, Team OG selects *Devean George*.


And you just took away one of my backup-plan players. 

Good pick though. He bring something completely different to the table than stevenson, imo. Stevenson is raw, despite being incredibly talented, but Devean George has been a role player who knows his role on a team. He's a starter-caliber SF so to get someone like that in the 8th round is a steal. He was also the best defender available at this point, imho.


----------



## OG

Thoughts on my team?

Starters





































Bench


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> And you just took away one of my backup-plan players.
> 
> Good pick though. He bring something completely different to the table than stevenson, imo. Stevenson is raw, despite being incredibly talented, but Devean George has been a role player who knows his role on a team. He's a starter-caliber SF so to get someone like that in the 8th round is a steal. He was also the best defender available at this point, imho.


Thanks, the main reason I picked him was he's a proven/solid role player. 
Your encouragement helps me get over missing out on Stevenson.


----------



## Minstrel

Thanks for the feedback on Stevenson. I was pleased to pick him up this late in the game.

And while I agree he may be a "glory stat" guy, production is still production, especially this late in the draft. As a backup, he can be quite useful with the second unit and against other backups and he may flourish into something greater down the line.

His talent/potential is high and he's providing some value even right at the moment.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> Thoughts on my team?
> 
> Starters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench


You have nearly no defense besides Ben Wallace, Mobley and Walker will probably hurt your team, George is a pretty bad player, but seems to be overrated just enough. I like how you have only two rookies, although I would've gone for about any other big man besides Swift.


----------



## c_dog

Both players are great picks at this point in the draft.

Good GM's know when to pick good players and I think you both just proved why you guys have two of the best starting lineups.

Btw, I might even consider moving maggette to the 2, and George to the starting 3. Mobley will make one of the best SG's off the bench, and you can probably still draft a decent 3 some time later. Great lineup either way though.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> Thoughts on my team?


I liked some of your picks, especially Mobley and Harris. I'm wondering who the big time scorer is on this team. Maggette and Walker could be a pair of 20 ppg guys, but who's going to score at the end? You definitely need another big man as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Btw, I might even consider moving maggette to the 2, and George to the starting 3. Mobley will make one of the best SG's off the bench, and you can probably still draft a decent 3 some time later. Great lineup either way though.


No way. There's no reason to do that. Mobley is a far better player than George. As far as the defense comment someone said I would argue that Mobley and Maggette are both above average defenders who along with a player like Big Ben make this team okay defensively.

Texan is now up.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Btw, I might even consider moving maggette to the 2, and George to the starting 3. Mobley will make one of the best SG's off the bench, and you can probably still draft a decent 3 some time later. Great lineup either way though.


I think that would make Mobley ask to be traded 

I'd go with:

Harris/Mobley/Maggette/Walker/Wallace

Although I would suggest trading Mobley for a Center so your team can get a little bigger:

Harris/Maggette/Walker/Wallace/Center

That's huge.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> As far as the defense comment someone said I would argue that Mobley and Maggette are both above average defenders who along with a player like Big Ben make this team okay defensively.


I would argue that Mobley is below average, while Maggette is above average. I think he could use a Center, along with a good perimeter defender, not just a bench of above average ones.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would argue that Mobley is below average, while Maggette is above average. I think he could use a Center, along with a good perimeter defender, not just a bench of above average ones.


Hmmm, I was under the impression that Mobley was a pretty good defender. Perhaps it was the Van Gundy effect, I don't know. He could use a center like you said but who trades a decent center for a shooting guard?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> You have nearly no defense besides Ben Wallace, Mobley and Walker will probably hurt your team, George is a pretty bad player, but seems to be overrated just enough. I like how you have only two rookies, although I would've gone for about any other big man besides Swift.


I think the team is okay in terms of defense. Not every team is as good defensively as yours. Wallace and Maggette are great defenders, and George is also a good to decent defender. I think just having Wallace and Maggette is enough to make them respectable at the defensive end.

edit: reading the previous posts i guess i have a rather low opinion of mobley? i think he's a good player especially for someone who was picked in the 2nd round, but he is a little bit undersized and tend to hog the ball with francis. He's alright.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> that took you an hour?
> 
> i don't know much about this guy, actually.. who is he? is he any good?


Don't worry about it.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would argue that Mobley is below average, while Maggette is above average. I think he could use a Center, along with a good perimeter defender, not just a bench of above average ones.


No, Mobley is a pretty good defender. 

He is quick and strong, and has done a good job in the past at defending the best sg's in the league.


----------



## bballlife

Starters:










































The Bench:


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.


:laugh:


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Starters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bench:


all-euro bench? all young players too. Planinic is okay as a backup, but nothing special (atleast yet) imo. Krstic could be something, but probably won't be whatever that is for the next couple of years. Delfino, from what ive heard, should be solid.

a solid team, pretty good on paper in terms of chemistry. I'm not really sold on blount being a good starting center, but 1-4 your team is very good inside and out, has guys who can slash, shoot outside, penetrate, and post up. one of the better teams imo. i'd look for a couple of vets with your next 2 picks though.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> The Bench:


I don't like this. You have a pretty solid starting lineup actually, but the bench is way too young. Not the most dependable bench players imo.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Mobley is a pretty good defender.
> 
> He is quick and strong, and has done a good job in the past at defending the best sg's in the league.


I really don't agree with that, from what I've seen of Mobley, he hasn't impressed me one bit on the defensive end.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Starters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bench:


I love your backcourt + SF, but your frontcourt really needs a lot of help in terms of defense, scoring, and rebounding. If I were you, I'd just say, "Screw talent, I'm getting a big".


----------



## c_dog

i think the bigs are alright. Blount is probably gonna be a 12/10 kind of guy, so there's some rebounding. Murphy is also a double double machine who can score. I see around 14/11 from him. Murphy at the very worst, is a decent starting PF, and Blount is one of the best starting centers in the league(there aren't many). I'd say what they're missing is "toughness".


----------



## Blazer Freak

God Nenad Krstic looks like a tranny in that picture.

BFreak.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I really don't agree with that, from what I've seen of Mobley, he hasn't impressed me one bit on the defensive end.


Did you see the job he did on Kobe in the playoffs? Kobe shot 39% and had to work extremely hard for almost all of his points.

Guess not.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Nice team, young bench.

BFreak.


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #221.

Due up
---------------
222. MingBling
223. c_dog
224. WhoDaBest23


----------



## texan

im pretty sure keon clark hasnt been selected

i select him



btw if he has been picked jus tell me n ill change my pick


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> im pretty sure keon clark hasnt been selected
> 
> i select him
> 
> 
> 
> btw if he has been picked jus tell me n ill change my pick


no he hasn't, i dont' think

nice pick.. i was gonna pick him.. great shotblocking and some offense and rebounding. very athletic. kinda a headcase though, but still a very good player to have off the bench.

dang, i kinda wish ppl would go back to drafting rookies because at this rate there won't be good veterans left for me.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> im pretty sure keon clark hasnt been selected
> 
> i select him
> 
> 
> 
> btw if he has been picked jus tell me n ill change my pick


Now all you have to do is find him...


----------



## Minstrel

Just to update my team, pictorally:

*Starting Five*






































*Bench*

<img src="http://www.euroleague.net/fotos/noticias/jornada1/gra_640_11.jpg" height="220px" />


----------



## Yyzlin

MingBling is now on the clock for pick #222.

Due up
---------------
223. c_dog
224. WhoDaBest23
225. PacersFan


----------



## The_Franchise

With the 222nd pick, the Bling's select *Fred Hoiberg*. Only Barry and Peeler were better from beyond the arc last year.


----------



## Yyzlin

c_dog selects Derek Anderson with the 223rd pick. 

WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for pick #224.

Due up
---------------
225. PacersFan
226. 7M3
227. PureScorer


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> c_dog selects Derek Anderson with the 223rd pick.


very nice pick.


----------



## c_dog

I'm glad Derek Anderson fell this far. He's a proven starting SG in the league so I feel he'll be an excellent backup for Paul Pierce.

Yes, I have the best backup back court.:yes: I wanted to pick him back in the 6th, and 7th round, and I'm glad, for once, that I refrained.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I'm glad Derek Anderson fell this far. He's a proven starting SG in the league so I feel he'll be an excellent backup for Paul Pierce.
> 
> Yes, I have the best backup back court.:yes: I wanted to pick him back in the 6th, and 7th round, and I'm glad, for once, that I refrained.


verrry nice, I would've picked him like 2 round ago, but I just didn't need a pure SG


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> verrry nice, I would've picked him like 2 round ago, but I just didn't need a pure SG


he's a SG yes, but i would argue that he can also play some PG. he can ball and has decent court vision. i think he would make a better pg than some of the pg's drafted already, actually.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Okay, I've updated this to the current point right now: I've got an Excel spreadsheet of every team. I tried to post it, but can't. So: PM me and I'll email it to you, if you're interested.

I'll update next it after this round is finished.

If I listed anyone out of position, PM me, and I'll correct it.

Enjoy!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> With the 222nd pick, the Bling's select *Fred Hoiberg*. Only Barry and Peeler were better from beyond the arc last year.




:upset: :sigh: 

Freddy is so great. He made so many clutch baskets for us and he played backup point occasionally. I should have picked him a few rounds back.


----------



## HippieHair33

nice picks recently...most of em were on my list...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Okay, I've updated this to the current point right now: I've got an Excel spreadsheet of every team. I tried to post it, but can't. So: PM me and I'll email it to you, if you're interested.
> 
> I'll update next it after this round is finished.
> 
> If I listed anyone out of position, PM me, and I'll correct it.
> 
> Enjoy!


Apreciate your enthusiasm, Keyran... :greatjob: 

That being said, COME ON PEOPLE, make your picks already!!!!

Can't wait to sweep all of'ya till the Conference Finals!!!


----------



## c_dog

not with your lineup you don't. mediocre starting lineup and not a great bench. juwan howard shall make your team the worst in the league! fear the curse of juwan the loser howard.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> not with your lineup you don't. mediocre starting lineup and not a great bench. juwan howard shall make your team the worst in the league! fear the curse of juwan the loser howard.


The last two seasons Juwan has been with the records have been 38-136


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> not with your lineup you don't. mediocre starting lineup and not a great bench. juwan howard shall make your team the worst in the league! fear the curse of juwan the loser howard.


AH! You must not be paying atention...  

I can't wait to play patty-cake on the offensive board against your team, c_dog...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> The last two seasons Juwan has been with the records have been 38-136


Another one sleeping on my team, are you?

Let's see you defending my 3-4 guys, Theo...


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Another one sleeping on my team, are you?
> 
> Let's see you defending my 3-4 guys, Theo...



Kirk Hinrich will manhandle Jason Terry
Tracy McGrady will block Battier likes its 1998
Howard will hold down Harpring to another back injury
Stromile will get abused from TD but Stro will dunk on him 
Kaman/Wright will take turns scoring on Tyson "My back, my back" Chandler
Marcus Banks will breeze by DFish
And my next pick will give Juwan Howard the ball so he tries to be a star and then you lose.


Very simple


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk Hinrich will manhandle Jason Terry
> Tracy McGrady will block Battier likes its 1998
> Howard will hold down Harpring to another back injury
> Stromile will get abused from TD but Stro will dunk on him
> Kaman/Wright will take turns scoring on Tyson "My back, my back" Chandler
> Marcus Banks will breeze by DFish
> And my next pick will give Juwan Howard the ball so he tries to be a star and then you lose.
> 
> 
> Very simple


Hah! Dream on!

T-Mac will score, i'll give you that, but against your team i've got 2 25+ppg players: Duncan and Terry...

Chandler will wellcome your futile trips to the lane... and throw the ball to the stands...

And D-Fish, WIDE OPEN, will give you 15ppg with 3 3ptrs over Kirk... And even Howard will school whoever you put up against him...

BRING OUT THE BROOMS!!!


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Hah! Dream on!
> 
> T-Mac will score, i'll give you that, but against your team i've got 2 25+ppg players: Duncan and Terry...
> 
> Chandler will wellcome your futile trips to the lane... and throw the ball to the stands...
> 
> And D-Fish, WIDE OPEN, will give you 15ppg with 3 3ptrs over Kirk... And even Howard will school whoever you put up against him...
> 
> BRING OUT THE BROOMS!!!


Ha! Chandler may try to block me, but Tmac will do that lil up an under things that he does and score on him. Tyson Chandler will get a technical and TMac will further insult him by giving him the lazy eye. 

Stromile will welcome your futile trips to the lane... and throw the ball to the stands...

Kirk will drains 3's over DFish and he will lock him down, Kirk is a great defensive PG


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> AH! You must not be paying atention...
> 
> I can't wait to play patty-cake on the offensive board against your team, c_dog...


In case you didn't know, Kenny Thomas is a great offensive rebounder. Ranks #9 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(10.1) *Ranks #6 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(261.0) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(3.5) *Ranks #18 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds(489.0) 
Ranks #15 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(6.6) Ranks #12 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(750.0) 

And Tyson Chandler is gonna get bullied by big Z so bad he'll be crying for his mama.

Juwan will be throwing enough bricks to build a 2nd disney world.

Fisher will be applying for immigration to Puerto Rico.


----------



## Hibachi!

Why are you guys arguing about who's better? Second place is just the first loser... And nobody is beating my team so...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Why are you guys arguing about who's better? Second place is just the first loser... And nobody is beating my team so...


Maybe not this year, but my team:

2005- Make playoffs, maybe beat somebody.
2006- Conference finals/NBA finals.
2007- CHAMPS!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Ha! Chandler may try to block me, but Tmac will do that lil up an under things that he does and score on him. Tyson Chandler will get a technical and TMac will further insult him by giving him the lazy eye.


Just wait till Howard gives him "the black eye" instead of the lazy one...



> Stromile will welcome your futile trips to the lane... and throw the ball to the stands...


Pfff... Swift? Duncan will average at least 35ppg against him... 



> Kirk will drains 3's over DFish and he will lock him down, Kirk is a great defensive PG


Kirk? With Terry/Battier in his face? He will not get a shot off...

But nice try....


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> In case you didn't know, Kenny Thomas is a great offensive rebounder. Ranks #9 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(10.1) *Ranks #6 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(261.0)
> Ranks #4 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(3.5) *Ranks #18 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds(489.0)
> Ranks #15 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(6.6) Ranks #12 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(750.0)
> 
> And Tyson Chandler is gonna get bullied by big Z so bad he'll be crying for his mama.
> 
> Juwan will be throwing enough bricks to build a 2nd disney world.
> 
> Fisher will be applying for immigration to Puerto Rico.


Kenny against Duncan?
Z bein the diffrence? 

Hah! I'll spank you 3-1 in a 5 game series...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe not this year, but my team:
> 
> 2005- Make playoffs, maybe beat somebody.
> 2006- Conference finals/NBA finals.
> 2007- CHAMPS!


no way. by then lenard and foster won't have any legs.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Why are you guys arguing about who's better? Second place is just the first loser... And nobody is beating my team so...


Yo, like i've said earlier, Evil One, you got a great team assembled...

I see you going 7 games to "the perennial loosers"... and loose...


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> no way. by then lenard and foster won't have any legs.


Foster is only 27, and Lenard is 31 but he'll still be able to shoot and that's all I need him to do. All of the important guys will be beginning to enter their primes.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Foster is only 27, and Lenard is 31 but he'll still be able to shoot and that's all I need him to do. All of the important guys will be beginning to enter their primes.


I'm afraid your team can't even defeat SacKings' in the Semi-finals.... How do you pretend to go all-out to the championship?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> Kenny against Duncan?
> Z bein the diffrence?
> 
> Hah! I'll spank you 3-1 in a 5 game series...


Big Z and Ostertag will be there to help out lots. Duncan can get is 22ppg, but don't think he'll have a field day when Big Z and Ostertag are there to play help defense.

Chandler will have no answer to Big Z, who will have a field day. If Duncan tries to help out that leaves a open kenny for an easy dunk, or if other defenders help out that leaves open Pierce or Peterson to drain the deep one.

Z is not going to be the difference. Pierce is. He will do his thing, and Big Z will help out by scoring inside and preventing the opponent from spreading their defense.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Big Z and Ostertag will be there to help out lots. Duncan can get is 22ppg, but don't think he'll have a field day when Big Z and Ostertag are there to play help defense.
> 
> Chandler will have no answer to Big Z, who will have a field day. If Duncan tries to help out that leaves a open kenny for an easy dunk, or if other defenders help out that leaves open Pierce or Peterson to drain the deep one.
> 
> Z is not going to be the difference. Pierce is. He will do his thing, and Big Z will help out by scoring inside and preventing the opponent from spreading their defense.


You're right about Pierce.... I'll have a hard time containing him... A double team will be in order...

But Chandler (IF HEALTHY) should stop Z with no problem... I'll be certain to order Chandler to be a little more physical with him, and stay close to the guy... 

Pierce will have to score around a Battier/Hapring double team, if needed... and every shot he misses Duncan will be sure to pick it up...

That being said... I like your team, c_dog, it can eaven make the playoffs...


----------



## Kaas

why is everyone arguing about their teams? Shouldn't we wait till it's all done. Besides in 3 years, everyone will be out of the picture besides myself, 7M3, and Captain Obvious. :shy:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Foster is only 27, and Lenard is 31 but he'll still be able to shoot and that's all I need him to do. All of the important guys will be beginning to enter their primes.


Will, foster or no foster, he's nothng special. At 29 he is still just some white dude that hustles in the paint.:devil: 

And my shooters can do much more than just shoot. Paul Pierce is an all-star, Peterson is a great defender, Anderson is a proven starting SG who can shoot and slash. So it looks liek 2-3 years from now my team will still be taking your kids to school.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> You're right about Pierce.... I'll have a hard time containing him... A double team will be in order...
> 
> But Chandler (IF HEALTHY) should stop Z with no problem... I'll be certain to order Chandler to be a little more physical with him, and stay close to the guy...
> 
> Pierce will have to score around a Battier/Hapring double team, if needed... and every shot he misses Duncan will be sure to pick it up...
> 
> That being said... I like your team, c_dog, it can eaven make the playoffs...


If you double team him, that leaves Peterson open. He's going to make your double team pay with his spectacular outside shooting.

Chandler, if healthy, will still have to watch out. One friendly little bump from Z will sent him to the ER. Just how is he going to keep Z in check when Z, if he were sitting on top of chandler, would squash him like an ant? 

Pierce will not have trouble with Battier or Harpring because all it means is he'll just have to pass to Peterson for the open shot, and be sure Anderson will sub in and play good quality minutes. Battier or Harpring will be dehydrated from chasing Pierce and Anderson around by half time.

Thomas is no slouch at the boards. If Pierce misses, he'll be there to clean it up. He's not a leader in the rebounding category for nothing!

I think you have a pretty good team too(but mine is still better j/k)


----------



## PauloCatarino

Allright, maybe i need a little info from you guys....

What do you think about this team:

PG- Jason Terry;
SG- Shane Battier;
SG- Matt Harpring;
PF- Tim Duncan;
C- Tyson Chandler.

Till now, my subs are:

PG- Derek Fisher;
PF- Juwan Howard.

Your thoughts?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> If you double team him, that leaves Peterson open. He's going to make your double team pay with his spectacular outside shooting.
> 
> Chandler, if healthy, will still have to watch out. One friendly little bump from Z will sent him to the ER. Just how is he going to keep Z in check when Z, if he were sitting on top of chandler, would squash him like an ant?
> 
> Pierce will not have trouble with Battier or Harpring because all it means is he'll just have to pass to Peterson for the open shot, and be sure Anderson will sub in and play good quality minutes. Battier or Harpring will be dehydrated from chasing Pierce and Anderson around by half time.
> 
> Thomas is no slouch at the boards. If Pierce misses, he'll be there to clean it up. He's not a leader in the rebounding category for nothing!
> 
> I think you have a pretty good team too(but mine is still better j/k)


Hah!  

I'll be sure to instruct Chandler to land on Z's feet severall times... but besides, you won't get any offensive rebounds going against Duncanand Chandler...

If i make Pierce pass the ball, i'll have an even easier way winning... Patterson can't consistently make the outside shot...

And who is gonna stop Duncan? Kenny Thomas?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Hah!
> 
> I'll be sure to instruct Chandler to land on Z's feet severall times... but besides, you won't get any offensive rebounds going against Duncanand Chandler...
> 
> If i make Pierce pass the ball, i'll have an even easier way winning... Patterson can't consistently make the outside shot...
> 
> And who is gonna stop Duncan? Kenny Thomas?


I don't think the light weight chandler will be able to harm a hair on Z. And Kenny will find a way. He has great rebounding instincts. And Big Z will take up a lot of space and help him box out.

I know Patterson can't shoot, but *Peterson* will hit those shots. He shoots at a high percentage(.371) and is 14th in the league in 3pt per 48. Also he is #4 in steals per turnover, making him a great defender.

Like I said, nobody will stop Duncan, but Big Z and Ostertag will be offering plenty of weakside help.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think the light weight chandler will be able to harm a hair on Z. And Kenny will find a way. He has great rebounding instincts. And Big Z will take up a lot of space and help him box out.
> 
> I know Patterson can't shoot, but *Peterson* will hit those shots. He shoots at a high percentage(.371) and is 14th in the league in 3pt per 48. Also he is #4 in steals per turnover, making him a great defender.
> 
> Like I said, nobody will stop Duncan, but Big Z and Ostertag will be offering plenty of weakside help.


heh heh... And who is gonna stop Terry from lightning up like a pinball machine?


----------



## PauloCatarino

And for those who don't think Terry can play the one, what about this quote:

_ "Now that I'm with the Mavs, I'll be in the top 10 in assists." _


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I select *JR Smith*.


----------



## Tersk

Nice pick, got some potential, what position is he


----------



## Kaas

he's a SG


----------



## Tersk

Pacers Fan, you're up
----------------------
7M3
Pure Scorer
Spriggan


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> heh heh... And who is gonna stop Terry from lightning up like a pinball machine?


It's okay. He's not a high percentage shooter. He can take as many shots as he wants.. as long as it takes touches away from duncan. payton and arroyo both shoot at a much higher fg% and I don't think Terry/Fisher have what it takes to keep them in check.

and nice quote, too bad your team ain't he mavs.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> why is everyone arguing about their teams? Shouldn't we wait till it's all done. *Besides in 3 years, everyone will be out of the picture besides myself, 7M3, and Captain Obvious.*


Umm...


----------



## Yyzlin

PacersFan selects Bob Sura with the 225th pick.

7M3 selects Zarko Cabarkapa with the 226th pick. 

PureScorer is now on the clock for pick #227.

Due up
---------------
228. spriggan9
229. Yyzlin
230. Yao Mania


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> PacersFan selects Bob Sura with the 225th pick.


Shoot O_O;; I thought he was gonna draft someone else.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Shoot O_O;; I thought he was gonna draft someone else.


I was going to go for another player, but i preferred a better ballhandler and overall player.

Any comments?

Arenas/Christie/Artest/Gooden/Camby

Jones/Sura/?/?Battie


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I was going to go for another player, but i preferred a better ballhandler and overall player.
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Arenas/Christie/Artest/Gooden/Camby
> 
> Jones/Sura/?/?Battie



Personally, i dont think your team will do too well against teams in this league. You have no fire power and no go to player. I like the D with Artest and Christie as one of the two best perimeter defenders and camby with his presence in the middle. 
Match Up:

Arenas - Cassell (veteran point that can hit big shots)
Christie - Finley (Scoring threat from anywhere and pretty good defender)
Artest - Hassell (One of the best perimeter Defenders)
Gooden - Sleeper (2 more picks to go) (No Comment Yet)
Camby - Jermaine (PACERS Franchise Player and low post threat and rebounding shot blocker)

Bench
Jones - Luol Deng (rookie ready to play in the NBA, could start)
Sura - Fred jones (PACERS up and coming star and slam dunk champ as well as an athletic freak)
Battie - Zo (If healthy could get me 8-5-1)


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Arenas - Cassell
> Christie - Finley
> Artest - Hassell
> Gooden - Sleeper (2 more picks to go)
> Camby - Jermaine
> 
> Bench
> Jones - Luol Deng
> Sura - Fred jones
> Battie - Zo


Arenas=Cassel

Christie=Finley

Artest>Hassell

Gooden > Sleeper

Jermaine > Camby

Battie > Injured Zo

Sura > Jones

Jones > Deng

Is it my team bias or am I just that damn good?


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Arenas < Cassell (All-star and look at the stats; also a big time player)
Christie < Finley (20ppg as well as 5, 5 and a much better shooter)
Artest > Hassell ( Both good defenders, i already have too many scorers)
Sleeper = Gooden (Im not going to mention who it is but i believe he is much better than Gooden)
Jermaine > Camby (in every single way)



Deng > Jones (Deng is one of the best in this rookie class)
Sura > jones (Only because jones isnt fully developed yet and is still raw)
Zo = Battie (stats will look the same this year)


----------



## Pure Scorer

Ill take maciej lampe.


----------



## 7M3

Any comments on the Cabarkapa pick?


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm...


Sorry, but I'm skeptical of your team. This years draft isn't considered all that great by any means. Hopefully for the NBA and for your team, it'll be good, but I have doubts. I liked the Gasol pick, JJ was a major reach. Pretty much everyone to follow was as well (Livingston was only a minor reach). I mean I like a lot of your players, but most have value of a pick the next round, not that round itself.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Any comments on the Cabarkapa pick?


You took my next pick, so F! you.

Just kidding. You know I don't like to mention private life in public threads.

Good pick. Cabarkapa looks like a nice prospect and gives you yet another chip for the future. You have the highest bust/bank potential of anyone, I think.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Arenas < Cassell (All-star and look at the stats; also a big time player)
> Christie < Finley (20ppg as well as 5, 5 and a much better shooter)
> Artest > Hassell ( Both good defenders, i already have too many scorers)
> Sleeper = Gooden (Im not going to mention who it is but i believe he is much better than Gooden)
> Jermaine > Camby (in every single way)
> 
> 
> 
> Deng > Jones (Deng is one of the best in this rookie class)
> Sura > jones (Only because jones isnt fully developed yet and is still raw)
> Zo = Battie (stats will look the same this year)


I would argue that Finley and Christie cancel each other out as Doug should be able to do what he normally does, if not more, on offense against Finley, while there's a good chance that Christie may bring Finley down to his offensive level, or lower.

Artest > Hassel (in every single way)

Gooden > Sleeper (I don't see a player that'll get you 12/7 off the bench

Jones > Deng (Deng will not do well in the NBA IMO)

Sura > Jones (This is present, right? Or else I could argue that Battie > Zo for the future and Arenas > Cassel for the future)

Zo < Battie (Do we even know if Zo will be healthy this year? What if his kidney problem heats up again?)

One might argue that Camby is better than Jermaine on the defensive end, also, though I don't personally believe that.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Man, I really hope this thing will go 12 rounds, because I still have 61 players on my list.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Man, I really hope this thing will go 12 rounds, because I still have 61 players on my list.


Me too, but I have a feeling i'd be picking scrubs pretty soon. I don't have anything close to 61 players on my list.


----------



## Hibachi!

I don't have a list... I just select the player in my mind... Then if he isn't picked... whala...


----------



## reHEATed

I know what I need, usually have an idea who im going to pick, check out depth charts for all nba teams to see if i missed anybody, pick a player, check if he has been selected or not, and do that until I find a good one that hasnt. 

I do my picks all on spot. I never send a list or go by a list or anything.


----------



## Yyzlin

spriggan9 is now on the clock for pick #228.

Due up
---------------
229. Yyzlin
230. Yao Mania
231. DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## The_Franchise

The problem with 12 rounds is that you can't really debate over the players taken. Nbudi Ebi could go either way, as could a handful of other high schoolers. Too much speculation if we go past 10 rounds, IMO.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> After much deliberation, I've decided to select a veteran leader, proven warrior, sparkplug off the bench at the point guard position. *Darrell Armstrong*


I just saw this... I ****ing hate you...


----------



## Pacers Fan

12 rounds- 5

10 rounds- 2


----------



## Pacers Fan

12 rounds- 6

10 rounds- 5


----------



## c_dog

at least 12. if i could i'd rather have 15 rounds, yes, including IL, and maybe even sign a couple unwanted veterans and rookies


----------



## speedythief

I'd rather do 10, because people will lose interest in the late rounds and the draft will stretch into the beginning of the season. Plus, as stated above, we're going to be judging between Francisco Elson and Daniel Santiago? Bleh. We're doing this to pass time until the season begins, and once it does, we'll have other things to talk about.


----------



## Pacers Fan

12 rounds- 8

10 rounds- 5


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 12 rounds- 8
> 
> 10 rounds- 5


Hahah you post padder Pacers Fan


----------



## c_dog

I disagree. There's still a handful of quality players left. you just have to look for them. there's lots left, trust me.

elson ain't that bad either. a young big man who has potential.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> elson ain't that bad either. a young big man who has potential.


Just like Udonis Haslem (5th round).


----------



## bballlife

We need to go 12 rounds. What about injuries? Im sure Hobojoe wants a player or 2 to fill in for Mashburn. 

Not to mention, it just gives us more chances for snagging a breakout player, a 10th or 11th man that makes a push and becomes a real player in the league.

There are many reasons to make this thing 12 rounds, and there are plenty of players to do it.

So lets do it.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like Udonis Haslem (5th round).


well, he'll likely be a 10th round pick so it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## Pacers Fan

12 rounds- 10

10 rounds- 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

12 rounds- 10

10 rounds- 6


----------



## reHEATed

i like 10 rounds, but i would be ok with 12. We would need to change the time between picks though, cus 24 hours with all those rounds will run on for a long time. Maybe after the 10th round change the time between picks to 8 hours, or something like that


----------



## 7M3

Starting Line-Up:






































Bench:


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Starting Line-Up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench:


:laugh: 

Myself and 28 other teams are going to slaughter that one next year!


----------



## Hibachi!

Agreed...


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Myself and 28 other teams are going to slaughter that one next year!


Yeah, you're right, I should have gone with your strategy and selected a bunch of half-decent role-players, in hopes of making the playoffs and being eliminated in the first round.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right, I should have gone with your strategy and selected a bunch of half-decent role-players, in hopes of making the playoffs and being eliminated in the first round.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right, I should have gone with your strategy and selected a bunch of half-decent role-players, in hopes of making the playoffs and being eliminated in the first round.


Hah! At least I'll make the playoffs, and the semi-finals mind you! Unlike some teams who'll finish dead last this year and for the future by signing a bunch of scrub rookies who will continue to be scrubs for their entire career! Is your name secretly Jerry Krause?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hah! At least I'll make the playoffs, and the semi-finals mind you! Unlike some teams who'll finish dead last this year and for the future by signing a bunch of scrub rookies who will continue to be scrubs for their entire career! Is your name secretly Jerry Krause?


I think it's pretty funny that a couple of people tried the whole youth movement thing when it's obvious that it doesn't work in real life. Although I have to say 7M3's team is okay. If he had taken a vet PG in the 3rd instead of Telfair (a horrible pick IMO) he'd have a good team. BTW, I would start Gadzuric over Darko at this point.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty funny that a couple of people tried the whole youth movement thing when it's obvious that it doesn't work in real life. Although I have to say 7M3's team is okay. If he had taken a vet PG in the 3rd instead of Telfair (a horrible pick IMO) he'd have a good team. BTW, I would start Gadzuric over Darko at this point.


Look on the bright side, at least most of his youngsters weren't from this year's draft. Unlike this certain other poster's team. Those two can battle it out for the #1 lottery pick for the next decade. j/ks


----------



## bballlife

7m3 has some nice players. The Telfair pick was way off though. Zarko and Darko should be really good players in a few years. Jiri is terrific, and Ashton Kucher there should turn into a nice role player. 

As much as I like Darko, he was picked far too early for what he is going to give you in this challenge. He is great for the future, but we are judging each others teams on what we have seen up to now. 


I myself would have drafted every player on your team minus Telfair and Melo. I would have drafted Darko if he were still available after round 6 or so.


----------



## rebelsun

We've gotten this far..why not do 12 rounds? Those extra 2 rounds will help separate the men from the boys.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty funny that a couple of people tried the whole youth movement thing when it's obvious that it doesn't work in real life.


Yes, it may not provide immediate results, but I'd rather start with a bunch of young assets than a bunch of older players that will probably be out of the league in a couple years.


----------



## OG

put me down for 12 rounds


----------



## kflo

just an fyi - the last 30 picks took 10 days. going 12 rounds will extend this thing a looooong time.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> just an fyi - the last 30 picks took 10 days. going 12 rounds will extend this thing a looooong time.


what's the rush? you think once the season starts everyone will just forget about this?


----------



## GNG

*Starting Line-Up:*






































*Bench:*


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> *Starting Line-Up:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bench:*


 = next year's champion.


----------



## c_dog

not bad. still don't like salmons pick much.

i think it's definitely a playoff team with just shaq and boozer alone. Ginobli, i feel, is a borderline starter, but he has something different from most sg's in the league and that's his defense, and his olympic performances show us that he's capable of carrying a team if he has to. That combined with solid pg damon, and talented but volatile ricky davis, is a solid-good starting lineup. barbosa will make a great backup.. salmons.. could be better.


----------



## Yyzlin

Spriggan's 24 hours have passed.

Yyzlin selects David West. He put up some solid numbers in his rookie year especially on the boards, and if he can make improvements on defense, and work on cutting down on those fouls, he will turn out to be a steal this low. He figures to get a lot more playing time this season. BTW, I could have swore he was picked, but when I scanned the list, I couldn't find him. Did I maybe mislist something, or am I just hallucinating?

YaoMania is now on the clock for pick #230.

Due up
---------------
231. DaBigTicketKG21
232. MiamiHeat03
233. SacKings384

Open pick: Spriggan


BTW, I think I'm going to leave the draft at 10 rounds. 12 just seems a bit excessive, and the draft has already been slowing down lately. I'm not sure how many more steals you are going to find in the 11/12th round. After all, we still have 70 or so picks more to go.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yyzlin selects David West. He put up some solid numbers in his rookie year especially on the boards, and if he can make improvements on defense, and work on cutting down on those fouls, he will turn out to be a steal this low. He figures to get a lot more playing time this season. BTW, I could have swore he was picked, but when I scanned the list, I couldn't find him. Did I maybe mislist something, or am I just hallucinating?


Nice pick. West flew really low under the radar last season but he looks to be a solid player. With Mash out of the picture he might get some significant minutes at the 3 this year.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Spriggan's 24 hours have passed.
> 
> Yyzlin selects David West. He put up some solid numbers in his rookie year especially on the boards, and if he can make improvements on defense, and work on cutting down on those fouls, he will turn out to be a steal this low. He figures to get a lot more playing time this season.


Nice pick. I was seriously considering taking him instead of Humphries, with Kris' athleticism being the dealbreaker. 

West is no chump. For what it's worth, West ranked 3rd in offensive rebounds per 48 minutes, 7th in total rebounds per 48 minutes, and 33rd in efficiency per 48 minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

12 rounds- 14

10 rounds- 8

Yyzlin, that is an aoverwhelming majority, please reconsider.

And by the way, David West was an awesome pick, I've been considering him since the 6th round.


----------



## c_dog

wow, i was considering take david west myself. but in the end i went with my proven veterans.

still, a great young talent.


----------



## Casual

How about we set some kind of deadline. If the 10th round is over by then, we go 12 rounds. If it isn't over, we stop.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Excellent pick Yyzlin. West is going to be a double-double guy as soon as he surprasses Brown, which may be in a year or two.


----------



## Spriggan

Damn, I don't really read this thread. Figured I'd get a PM from someone like I have my last several picks. My bad.

I guess he's worth a pick this late. Good shotblocker in limited minutes. Takes up space on the floor, can be used for fouling purposes if nothing else.

Calvin Booth.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Damn, I don't really read this thread. Figured I'd get a PM for someone like I have my last several picks. My bad.


I thought I did PM you?


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I thought I did PM you?


Hmm... it would seem that you did. Strange. I have it set so that when I receive a PM, a window pops up telling me.

Never got that from your PM, though. Doesn't matter. No harm, no foul.

I did, after all, still manage to pick up the great Calvin Booth. I should be the envy of this entire league.


----------



## HippieHair33

nice pick, west has been on my list for a long time...


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Damn, I don't really read this thread. Figured I'd get a PM from someone like I have my last several picks. My bad.
> 
> I guess he's worth a pick this late. Good shotblocker in limited minutes. Takes up space on the floor, can be used for fouling purposes if nothing else.
> 
> Calvin Booth.


Calvin was an awesome pick defensively, but he is so underrated on this board and might make the top5 worst player list by a lot of people.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Calvin was an awesome pick defensively, but he is so underrated on this board and might make the top5 worst player list by a lot of people.


Like mine


----------



## Yao Mania

With the next pick Team YMCA selects *Rafeal Araujo*

I trust Rob Babcock's judgement in picking him 8th overall ahead of guys like Biedrins and Iguodala. He's got a NBA body, and with some experience on the NBA level he'll definately solidify himself as a full-time starter. Many have written him off as a bust, but at this point of the draft, and with my need for a true C, I'm definately willing to invest in him.

Team YMCA:
C - Joe Smith
PF - Brian Grant
PF - Antawn Jamison
SG - Jason Richardson
PG -Jason Kidd 
SF - Desmond Mason
SF - Andres Nocioni
C - Rafael Araujo


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Starting Line-Up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Is he 13?


----------



## Spriggan

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Bruce Bowen, Grant Hill
PF: P.J. Brown, Etan Thomas
C: Adonal Foyle, Calvin Booth

I don't think it's a terrible team. I'm pretty much relying on Hill's health. If he's finally healthy, I think I have a pretty damn good team, although not exactly built for the future. 

I've got my shotblockers with Foyle and Booth. Got my tenacious, tough (albeit undersized) rebounders and post-defenders in P.J. Brown and Etan Thomas. They are pretty sorry on the offensive end (except for Brown, who's servicable), but they do get a decent amount of putbacks, and I have my backcourt to fill the offensive void regardless.

I've got my elite perimeter defender in Bowen, who can also knock down open threes. I've got my elite shooting/scoring with both Ray and Nash. They are two of the premier three point shooters in the league and nice slashers to boot. That should spread the defense nicely.

It pretty much all hangs on Grant, though. If he's healthy and effective, I'd say I've got a pretty ridiculous 1-2-3 punch in Nash, Ray and Grant. All three are also very slick passers. Grant, while technically an SF, is extremely versatile and can both play and defend the 1 and 2 along with the 3. That gives me some nice backcourt depth to go along with whoever I draft next. 

At least, Grant used to be able to that. No one really knows how good he is now. However, from the little he's played alongside T-Mac, he still seemed like a pretty damn good player. He still had that nasty first-step, which is interesting, because you figure the ankle would limit his mobility severely. He still seemed to get to the rim at will though, which was pretty fascinating to see. I'm really hoping Grant pans out, and not for the sake of my team, but because he's always been a player I've truly enjoyed watching and it would be sad if he can never play again.

Grant may never be close to the player he once was. However, as long as he manages to simply stay on the court, he'll make an impact solely because of his incredibly high basketball IQ.

Penny isn't nearly the player he once was because injuries have limited him physically, but because of his basketball IQ and actual basketball talent (the things you don't lose), he's still a very nice passer and intelligent overall decision-maker on the court.

Any thoughts on my crew?


----------



## Tersk

Pfft, my crew laughs at your crew. Your crew cries in the face of danger (or a game)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the next pick Team YMCA selects *Rafeal Araujo*
> 
> I trust Rob Babcock's judgement in picking him 8th overall ahead of guys like Biedrins and Iguodala. He's got a NBA body, and with some experience on the NBA level he'll definately solidify himself as a full-time starter. Many have written him off as a bust, but at this point of the draft, and with my need for a true C, I'm definately willing to invest in him.
> 
> Team YMCA:
> C - Joe Smith
> PF - Brian Grant
> PF - Antawn Jamison
> SG - Jason Richardson
> PG -Jason Kidd
> SF - Desmond Mason
> SF - Andres Nocioni
> C - Rafael Araujo


I thought about taking him but decided to go with more proven veterans. arroyo may end up being the only young player on my roster and even he's had a couple years of nba experience.


----------



## Captain Obvious

DaBigTicketKG21 is up.

Nice pick on Araujo. With the run on rookies I thought he'd be taken way earlier.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> With the next pick Team YMCA selects *Rafeal Araujo*
> 
> I trust Rob Babcock's judgement in picking him 8th overall ahead of guys like Biedrins and Iguodala. He's got a NBA body, and with some experience on the NBA level he'll definately solidify himself as a full-time starter. Many have written him off as a bust, but at this point of the draft, and with my need for a true C, I'm definately willing to invest in him.


He's definitely not a bad pick at this point. I was very, very close to picking him instead of Josh Smith.

Raf is a beast, with the appropriately good and bad qualities of a beast. He has awesome strength and plays passionately, which is rare for a guy that size. He also has pretty refined post skills. However, he has a temper and gets in foul trouble easily. He's a so-so defender and does not block shots.

I think he'll be good for 20-25mpg and get you 7-9rpg. You would question the stamina of a guy that muscular; how he can hold up over an 82 game season. He has been compared to Brad Miller, but I think that's being a little generous. I think he's closer to a 6'11 Jahidi White with more offensive skills.

Regardless, not a bad center to give you 25mpg. He's also someone that can put a body on Shaq. Araujo already has to be one of the strongest guys in the league.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Dammit, I had him on my radar since the beginning but totally forgot about him. :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Dammit, I had him on my radar since the beginning but totally forgot about him. :upset:


You should have picked him instead of Nachbar. You need a center more than any team right now. Andersen isn't a starting center in this league.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Any thoughts on my crew?


one of the best teams right now. You and Rawse are both looking great. I didnt like your Bowen pick at first, but looking back at it now, and what you have done with your picks around him, you are looking brialliant. Your team has everything a winning team needs, and u got one of the biggest steals of the draft in Hill.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You should have picked him instead of Nachbar. You need a center more than any team right now. Andersen isn't a starting center in this league.


:yes: 

I agree completely. Nachbar was a horrible pick, Araujo would've been easily a better pick, especially given your team's situation.


----------



## Yao Mania

thx for the great feedback on my pick guys 

My rotation is set but there's still a few more surprises I'd like to pick up...


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> PG: Steve Nash
> SG: Ray Allen
> SF: Bruce Bowen, Grant Hill
> PF: P.J. Brown, Etan Thomas
> C: Adonal Foyle, Calvin Booth
> 
> I don't think it's a terrible team. I'm pretty much relying on Hill's health. If he's finally healthy, I think I have a pretty damn good team, although not exactly built for the future.
> 
> I've got my shotblockers with Foyle and Booth. Got my tenacious, tough (albeit undersized) rebounders and post-defenders in P.J. Brown and Etan Thomas. They are pretty sorry on the offensive end (except for Brown, who's servicable), but they do get a decent amount of putbacks, and I have my backcourt to fill the offensive void regardless.
> 
> I've got my elite perimeter defender in Bowen, who can also knock down open threes. I've got my elite shooting/scoring with both Ray and Nash. They are two of the premier three point shooters in the league and nice slashers to boot. That should spread the defense nicely.
> 
> It pretty much all hangs on Grant, though. If he's healthy and effective, I'd say I've got a pretty ridiculous 1-2-3 punch in Nash, Ray and Grant. All three are also very slick passers. Grant, while technically an SF, is extremely versatile and can both play and defend the 1 and 2 along with the 3. That gives me some nice backcourt depth to go along with whoever I draft next.
> 
> At least, Grant used to be able to that. No one really knows how good he is now. However, from the little he's played alongside T-Mac, he still seemed like a pretty damn good player. He still had that nasty first-step, which is interesting, because you figure the ankle would limit his mobility severely. He still seemed to get to the rim at will though, which was pretty fascinating to see. I'm really hoping Grant pans out, and not for the sake of my team, but because he's always been a player I've truly enjoyed watching and it would be sad if he can never play again.
> 
> Grant may never be close to the player he once was. However, as long as he manages to simply stay on the court, he'll make an impact solely because of his incredibly high basketball IQ.
> 
> Penny isn't nearly the player he once was because injuries have limited him physically, but because of his basketball IQ and actual basketball talent (the things you don't lose), he's still a very nice passer and intelligent overall decision-maker on the court.
> 
> Any thoughts on my crew?


i think without grant hill, your team is way too dependent on your back-court scoring. you can't expect to get much at all offensively from your frontcourt, including the sf position. and i just don't think allen and nash provide enough firepower, not without at least the threat of an interior offensive game. a healthy hill changes everything of course. but if he's not going to be a scorer, you still have issues.

defensively, of course, your frontcourt makes up for alot of its shortcomings.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> i think without grant hill, your team is way too dependent on your back-court scoring. you can't expect to get much at all offensively from your frontcourt, including the sf position. and i just don't think allen and nash provide enough firepower, not without at least the threat of an interior offensive game. a healthy hill changes everything of course. but if he's not going to be a scorer, you still have issues.
> 
> defensively, of course, your frontcourt makes up for alot of its shortcomings.


I don't think any team really needs more than 2 primary scorers. I can count on Nash to get around 17 ppg on terrific shooting, and Ray 23 or so. 

While I don't exactly have an elite interior offensive game (P.J. Brown really is serviceable though, 10+ ppg on 50% shooting), Ray and Nash's shooting (particularly from downtown) will spread the defense regardless. Etan Thomas and P.J. Brown are both two very good offensive rebounders, so any shot Nash and Ray miss, they'll often either get a putback (something both excel at) or pass it back out.

But as you said, and as I said, my team is heavily dependent on Grant's health.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think any team really needs more than 2 primary scorers. I can count on Nash to get around 17 ppg on terrific shooting, and Ray 23 or so.
> 
> While I don't exactly have an elite interior offensive game (P.J. Brown really is serviceable though, 10+ ppg on 50% shooting), Ray and Nash's shooting (particularly from downtown) will spread the defense regardless. Etan Thomas and P.J. Brown are both two very good offensive rebounders, so any shot Nash and Ray miss, they'll often either get a putback (something both excel at) or pass it back out.
> 
> But as you said, and as I said, my team is heavily dependent on Grant's health.


the issue, imo, is that while brown and may be servicable, his offense is almost exclusively on jumpers after penetration. but he has zero post game. same for foyle and the others. bowen has no ability to generate his own offense either. allen is really the one matchup problem offensively. but that's alot of pressure on him.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> the issue, imo, is that while brown and may be servicable, his offense is almost exclusively on jumpers after penetration. but he has zero post game. same for foyle and the others. bowen has no ability to generate his own offense either. allen is really the one matchup problem offensively. but that's alot of pressure on him.


Steve Nash is very capable of generating his own offense as well. He tends to draw double teams when he drives, too. He'll net my frontcourt some easy baskets with his driving and passing ability, and Ray and Bwooce sitting on the perimeter will spread the defense. Bowen should get his fair share of open threes, which he hits fairly consistently (barring last season).

I know my team won't exactly be an offensive juggernaut, but I think I have a pretty decent balance of offense and defense.


----------



## Yyzlin

DaBigTicketKG21 is now on the clock for pick #231.

Due up
---------------
232. MiamiHeat03
233. SacKings384
234. kflo


----------



## PauloCatarino

Come on, people! Lighten up! Can't wait to be crowned "The best damn team period!"...


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Come on, people! Lighten up! Can't wait to be crowned "The best damn team period!"...


didn't we go over this already?


----------



## texan

I really don't like my team now that I look back on it. I have really just picked spontaneously and on the spot. My team has alot of individual talent but I don't think its the best team. I also have some unproven players. My team so far is:

PG Tony Parker/Nick Van Exel
SG Marquis Daniels
SF Tim Thomas/Gerald Wallace
PF Elton Brand
C Keon Clark/Steven Hunter

I'm pretty weak in the post. Clark did nothing last year and Hunter has always been a bum. Overall I just don't like my team much. I wish I could have a couple picks back. Oh well. Its all in good fun.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Parker/Brand was a really good start, both for now and the future. Daniels was taken too early imo. If you had taken dampier in the 3rd you'd be a lot better off. 
Thomas was a pretty good pick, but i think radmanovic would have suited your team better. 
Hunter was taken too early, hes a 9th/10th rounder, but you made up for it by taking clark.

Not too weak in the post, but tim thomas, keon clark, and marquis daniels to me are all okay role players, and decent starters, but not good enough players talent-wise to surround brand/parker with.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I really don't like my team now that I look back on it. I have really just picked spontaneously and on the spot. My team has alot of individual talent but I don't think its the best team. I also have some unproven players. My team so far is:
> 
> PG Tony Parker/Nick Van Exel
> SG Marquis Daniels
> SF Tim Thomas/Gerald Wallace
> PF Elton Brand
> C Keon Clark/Steven Hunter
> 
> I'm pretty weak in the post. Clark did nothing last year and Hunter has always been a bum. Overall I just don't like my team much. I wish I could have a couple picks back. Oh well. Its all in good fun.


I agree that you are a bit weak in th post. I think of Keon Clark as more of a PF, I think you should move him to backup PF and draft another C. Overall. though, I like your team pretty well.


----------



## Hibachi!

How long before we skip this guys pick?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How long before we skip this guys pick?


02:23 AM


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I really don't like my team now that I look back on it. I have really just picked spontaneously and on the spot. My team has alot of individual talent but I don't think its the best team. I also have some unproven players. My team so far is:
> 
> PG Tony Parker/Nick Van Exel
> SG Marquis Daniels
> SF Tim Thomas/Gerald Wallace
> PF Elton Brand
> C Keon Clark/Steven Hunter
> 
> I'm pretty weak in the post. Clark did nothing last year and Hunter has always been a bum. Overall I just don't like my team much. I wish I could have a couple picks back. Oh well. Its all in good fun.


It's not too bad. There were some good picks and bad picks. Brand and Parker were solid picks. Thomas was solid, and the van exel pick was excellent. gerald wallace should make a nice backup at the 3.

Daniels pick, i feel, is alright. considering you had some good picks you could go for a reach and get that role player that you want.

And I actually wanted Keon Clark on my team, as my backup pf. so much for that now.

Steven Hunter.. was a waste.. but hey, of 8 picks so far you only have 1 really bad pick, and the others were all good, or at least understandable. that's really good considering you said you picked them on the spot.


----------



## Minstrel

Since everyone is plugging their team, I guess I should too.

I truly believe the team I have so far would be one of the very best.

Offensively, I think the balance is spectacular. There is an excellent passing and scoring big man in Chris Webber, a slasher and play-maker in Marbury, a tremendous perimeter shooter in Allan Houston, a good all-around offensive player in Bonzi Wells and a center capable of scoring and rebounding in Dampier.

Defensively, my team is not stellar. However, it is not horrible, either. Houston is a bad defender, granted. But Marbury is a solid defender, Wells is an average defender, Webber is an average defender and Dampier is an average defender. The team won't win games on brilliant defense, but it's mostly average, which is all it needs to win many, many games off its offense.

From a rebounding perspective, the team is solid. Dampier and Webber will get their fair share of rebounds, Wells is a good rebounder. Marbury and Houston average about 6 rebounds between them..not great, but not terrible for a backcourt.

Off the bench, the team has age and youth: Toni Kukoc and DeShawn Stevenson. Kukoc is still capable of providing contributions in all fields of the scorecard in limited minutes and Stevenson provides some offensive punch from the reserve unit and is still improving.

Milos Vujanic is still a question mark, but he's considered possibly the best guard in Europe. He and Stevenson provide some upside on a team mostly comprised of veterans.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Since everyone is plugging their team, I guess I should too.
> 
> I truly believe the team I have so far would be one of the very best.
> 
> Offensively, I think the balance is spectacular. There is an excellent passing and scoring big man in Chris Webber, a slasher and play-maker in Marbury, a tremendous perimeter shooter in Allan Houston, a good all-around offensive player in Bonzi Wells and a center capable of scoring and rebounding in Dampier.
> 
> Defensively, my team is not stellar. However, it is not horrible, either. Houston is a bad defender, granted. But Marbury is a solid defender, Wells is an average defender, Webber is an average defender and Dampier is an average defender. The team won't win games on brilliant defense, but it's mostly average, which is all it needs to win many, many games off its offense.
> 
> From a rebounding perspective, the team is solid. Dampier and Webber will get their fair share of rebounds, Wells is a good rebounder. Marbury and Houston average about 6 rebounds between them..not great, but not terrible for a backcourt.
> 
> Off the bench, the team has age and youth: Toni Kukoc and DeShawn Stevenson. Kukoc is still capable of providing contributions in all fields of the scorecard in limited minutes and Stevenson provides some offensive punch from the reserve unit and is still improving.
> 
> Milos Vujanic is still a question mark, but he's considered possibly the best guard in Europe. He and Stevenson provide some upside on a team mostly comprised of veterans.


one issue i see with your team is simply your ability to matchup with the leagues superstars defensively. sg and pf are where you're weakest defensively (and with question marks on health), and those are the positions loaded with the offensive star-power. and without a dominant shot-blocker in the middle, there's not much deterence.

3 big health question marks as well with houston, webber and kukoc. and a big man who just cashed in on his 1 year of hard work.

but, yes, offensively, you definitely are tough and pretty complete. i like the combination of shooters, penetrators and post players. but do they have the mental fortitude? hmmm..........


----------



## Captain Obvious

MiamiHeat03 can pick now.


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 selects Earl Watson with the 232nd pick. 

SacKings384 is now on the clock for pick #233.

Due up
---------------
234. kflo
235. Casual
236. theo4002

Open Pick: DaBigTicketKG21


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

DaBigTicketKG21 selects the junk yard dawg Jerome Williams. I went down the list really carefully and never saw him picked.


----------



## c_dog

okay, i have been wondering why watson never got picked. about time. if i didn't already have 2 terrific point guards, i would have picked watson long ago. what a steal at this time of the draft. and to think troy bell was selected before him. and then a handful of non-deserving rookies and unproven raw talent. it would have been ridiculous if i had been able to draft him in the 11th round.

and then there's JYD, who I was hoping would slip to the 9th round... I could have used a guy like JYD off the bench to provide energy, hustle plays, and good rebounding and defense. he was next on my list.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> okay, i have been wondering why watson never got picked. about time. if i didn't already have 2 terrific point guards, i would have picked watson long ago.


I have Watson close to the top of my current list...I just had DeShawn Stevenson ahead of him.

One problem with Watson is his abysmal shooting. As his minutes have increased, his field goal percentage has sunk, to a horrific 37.1% last season. But he does have a nice knack for assists, so I agree he's a steal at this point in the draft.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> one issue i see with your team is simply your ability to matchup with the leagues superstars defensively. sg and pf are where you're weakest defensively (and with question marks on health), and those are the positions loaded with the offensive star-power. and without a dominant shot-blocker in the middle, there's not much deterence.
> 
> 3 big health question marks as well with houston, webber and kukoc. and a big man who just cashed in on his 1 year of hard work.
> 
> but, yes, offensively, you definitely are tough and pretty complete. i like the combination of shooters, penetrators and post players. but do they have the mental fortitude? hmmm..........


I agree with your issues, except mental fortitude. Outside of Chris Webber late in games, none of them have any real "mental toughness" issues. And late in games, Marbury excels...one of the most dangerous late-game shooters. So Webber can defer to Marbury late and Marbury also has Houston (who has never shown any late-game jitters; in fact he beat Miami in the playoffs one year with a great game-winning floater) to count on.

Defensively, opposing shooting guards will be a problem. Some sort of trap or rotation will be necessary. Opposing power forwards will beat Webber, but Webber is not a terrible defender...he'll just need some double-team help from Dampier, as most power forwards need against elite power forwards. Fortunately, not too many teams have both a very good power forward and a very good center.

Health is an issue. Pray for us.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Health is an issue. Pray for us.


Ditto, homey.

Ditto.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

yeah i was kind of suprise too that nobody pick Watson.

IMO what i have heard was that he he played extremely well when Jason Williams was injured.


----------



## kflo

watson's interesting. his +/- was great, but his ppfga was 3rd worst in the league. i guess it depends on what you're looking to get out of him. memphis had a good balanced scoring attack, and didn't need much scoring from their pg. in another circumstance, i don't think he'd come out so well.


----------



## Hibachi!

Lindsey Hunter


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I Pick
> 
> Jeff McInnis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jeff_mcinnis/?nav=page
> 
> 12 PPG, 6 APG... Not a bad backup 1 and he can play the 2
> 
> I'm not sure if he was taken yet, if the alphabetical list is correct, then this guy hasn't been picked yet


160. Jeff McInnis- OG


i've found the easiest thing to do is go to the first page and do a search on the name you're looking for.

just don't take my player now.


----------



## Casual

I get confused.


----------



## Hibachi!

Has Lindsey been taken?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Has Lindsey been taken?


No I think you're good. Maybe Casual is confused that your post has Hunter and kflo's quote has McInnis in it.

kflo is up now.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> No I think you're good. Maybe Casual is confused that your post has Hunter and kflo's quote has McInnis in it.
> 
> kflo is up now.


Fantastic... Shut DOWN D in my backcourt...


----------



## kflo

you can have lindsey hunter and the 62 games he's played the last 2 seasons, and the 6 pts and 35% he's shot over the same period (2 ppg in the playoffs and 29%). 

i'll speed this up now.

i'm going with a legend. an all-time great. F! U ALL


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> you can have lindsey hunter and the 62 games he's played the last 2 seasons, and the 6 pts and 35% he's shot over the same period (2 ppg in the playoffs and 29%).
> 
> i'll speed this up now.
> 
> i'm going with a legend. an all-time great. F! U ALL


I hope you're taking Little Penny, becuase he's a more effective player than the real Penny. 

J/K, he's not a bad pick at all this late.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> you can have lindsey hunter and the 62 games he's played the last 2 seasons, and the 6 pts and 35% he's shot over the same period (2 ppg in the playoffs and 29%).
> 
> i'll speed this up now.
> 
> i'm going with a legend. an all-time great. F! U ALL


I was wondering when Penny was going to be taken. He's a solid vet pick at this point.

Casual is up.

----------------
theo
rawse
Paulo


----------



## Casual

I need a backup at both guard spots now that TJ is out. So I'll take a veteran who can play both positions in...










Jon Barry.

Hopefully it's actually my turn and he hasn't been taken.


----------



## Spriggan

Kflo obviously got the idea to draft Penny from my analysis of my team.

Commence the Paypal transaction immediately, please. Thanks.


----------



## Minstrel

Well, kflo makes a blatent appeal to the "John" demographic. You've locked up his vote.

As locked up as Penny's knee by January. Ha ha. *ba bum bum*


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Well, kflo makes a blatent appeal to the "John" demographic. You've locked up his vote.
> 
> As locked up as Penny's knee by January. Ha ha. *ba bum bum*


with the kobe demographic AND the john demographic, i've about locked this baby up.

and you better hope knee problems aren't en vogue this season my friend.

EDIT: i forgot about the AND1 demographic with skip to my lou


----------



## Hibachi!

Any thoughts on the pick...


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> you can have lindsey hunter and the 62 games he's played the last 2 seasons, and the 6 pts and 35% he's shot over the same period (2 ppg in the playoffs and 29%).
> 
> i'll speed this up now.
> 
> i'm going with a legend. an all-time great. F! U ALL


I think it's a very good pick. He put up some nice stats in the playoffs. I would've picked him earlier but I've got too many swing guys already.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> 160. Jeff McInnis- OG
> 
> 
> i've found the easiest thing to do is go to the first page and do a search on the name you're looking for.
> 
> just don't take my player now.


sorry guys but I'm very tired of putting the players names in alphabetical order... anyone is welcome to take over for me. I think my last list is like 14 pages back or something.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's a very good pick. He put up some nice stats in the playoffs. I would've picked him earlier but I've got too many swing guys already.


I woulda grabbed him if I didn't have so many scorers.


----------



## Tersk

I'll take Raja Bell, a very nice defensive SF who can teach Howard a few things.

PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
PF: Stromile Swift
C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright

Thoughts?


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I'll take Raja Bell, a very nice defensive SF who can teach Howard a few things.
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks
> SG: Tracy McGrady
> SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
> PF: Stromile Swift
> C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright
> 
> Thoughts?


You mean teach Howard this?



> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> I hate raja bell period he is a punk how can anyone stand this guy? I'm probably gonna get heated for this but he is the most annoying player I've seen today.I have seen a few times where he pisses many other players off in games, after seeing reggie miller kick him in the crouch I was glad.It was about time someone taught this fool a lesson he deserved it.I don't know what kind of player he is but sometimes he gets too aggressive to the point that its annoying.


:laugh: No seriously it's not a bad pick, I always thought he was a decent player.


----------



## Tersk

Lol, when the guy bumped that thread I was scared someone would remember Raja and take him


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> with the kobe demographic AND the john demographic, i've about locked this baby up.


By "John" demographic, I simply referred to John, himself...not all his legions of fans. Most John fans don't care a bit about Penny Hardaway.



> and you better hope knee problems aren't en vogue this season my friend.


Somehow, the joke seems less funny now.


----------



## Yyzlin

rawse is now on the clock for pick #237.

Due Up
---------
238. PauloCatarino
239. SpeedyThief
240 & 241. Captain Obvious


----------



## GNG

Team Rawse selects...

...SF Aleksandar Pavlovic.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects...
> 
> ...SF Aleksandar Pavlovic.


Great pick. He was the best player available, in my opinion.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects...
> 
> ...SF Aleksandar Pavlovic.


Interesting pick. If Jackson isn't ready Pavlovic should get ample time to show what he can do. I think the fact that Sloan and the Jazz gave up on him after one year is a little disconcerting. He has solid value at this point but for your team you should have picked a big guy.


----------



## Tersk

Will John Salmons be playing SG?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting pick. If Jackson isn't ready Pavlovic should get ample time to show what he can do. I think the fact that Sloan and the Jazz gave up on him after one year is a little disconcerting. He has solid value at this point but for your team you should have picked a big guy.


The fact of the matter is that he wouldn't be getting any playing time on the Jazz any time in the near future anyhow. They have a star in Kirilenko at small forward, and they have Matt Harpring coming back from injury, Kirk Snyder and Gordan Giricek at the 2/3 spots. None of those guys are old, and all are better players and prospects than Pavlovic. Fact is, there was/is no room for Pavlovic to get any playing time or develop into a decent role player while on Utah.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting pick. If Jackson isn't ready Pavlovic should get ample time to show what he can do. I think the fact that Sloan and the Jazz gave up on him after one year is a little disconcerting. He has solid value at this point but for your team you should have picked a big guy.


The amount of size combined with talent has run very thin. I don't want to take someone this late that deserves to go even later. At this point, I'm going to take the best player available, which is arguably what Pavlovic is.

And let's not forget that he's 20 years old and was productive when he got minutes last year.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Will John Salmons be playing SG?


Yes.


----------



## c_dog

so i was gone for a couple hours and i see some great picks made. i say the picks have been much better as of late. watson, hunter, jon barry, raja bell and penny hardway were all excellent picks and I was planning to draft all of them within my next couple picks. i'll admit penny was someone who slipped my mind, but oh well, i had a pretty good player in mind already. let's just hope he lasts til my pick because the picks have been really good as of late. i feel like saying "keep it up guys" but truth is i wish ppl would go back to drafting scrubs.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects...
> 
> ...SF Aleksandar Pavlovic.


Nearly everytime I saw him last season he looked like crap. We will see.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects...
> 
> ...SF Aleksandar Pavlovic.


Not a bad player, but you need some big bodies off the bench Rawse.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Not a bad player, but you need some big bodies off the bench Rawse.


but you can always draft those "big bodies" later. there are a lot of stiffs in the league. most of the big man with some decent skills are taken already. i'm so glad i drafted ostertag early.:yes:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Cassell (Big Shots and scorer from anywhere)
Finley (Scoring Threat esp with Walker/Jamison/Nash gone)
Hassell (Shutdown defender)
Jerome Williams (Hustle, Rebounding, Energy, Defense)
Jermaine Oneal (Franchise Player, Low post threat and man in the Middle)

Bench: 
Zo (Veteran Leadership and 10-15 solid minutes)
Jones (Slam Dunk champ with potential)
Deng (Rookie that could even start for Bulls)



Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Cassell (Big Shots and scorer from anywhere)
> Finley (Scoring Threat esp with Walker/Jamison/Nash gone)
> Hassell (Shutdown defender)
> Jerome Williams (Hustle, Rebounding, Energy, Defense)
> Jermaine Oneal (Franchise Player, Low post threat and man in the Middle)
> 
> Bench:
> Zo (Veteran Leadership and 10-15 solid minutes)
> Jones (Slam Dunk champ with potential)
> Deng (Rookie that could even start for Bulls)
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Comments?


You have a nice big 3, but JO is playing out of position. You still need a center. JO won't cut it. He can back some minutes at the 5 but that's it, you can't get away with playing him there the entire game. Hassell and JYD are nice role players, but borderline starters. Bench looks very weak. No big man, since Zo is out, and a way undersized SG with little experience.

I think you can make the playoffs, but I don't think you will advance very far.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Jermaine played the 5 a lot last year. When foster was out of the game, he moved to the 5. Hassell is a true starter.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Cassell (Big Shots and scorer from anywhere)
> Finley (Scoring Threat esp with Walker/Jamison/Nash gone)
> Hassell (Shutdown defender)
> Jerome Williams (Hustle, Rebounding, Energy, Defense)
> Jermaine Oneal (Franchise Player, Low post threat and man in the Middle)
> 
> Bench:
> Zo (Veteran Leadership and 10-15 solid minutes)
> Jones (Slam Dunk champ with potential)
> Deng (Rookie that could even start for Bulls)
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Comments?


imo you have one of the very worst teams in the league.

Your 3 and 4 have no offensive versatility, cannot create for themselves or for teammates. Combine that with JO's streaky shooting, and you are gonna find yourself relying on Sam and Finley an awful lot. Yikes!


You have poor passers (Jerome, Hassell especially) you have no playmakers, and a 34-35 year old pg who is getting ready to take the slide. Only guy on your team who can consistently hit a shot from beyond 18 is Sam. 

Defensively you are not too bad, but your whole front court is undersized. You backcourt is very slow on the perimeter, which means a lot of penetration, which means your big guys are gonna be out of place a lot, combine that with their lack of size, and you would probably get smoked on the offensive boards.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> imo you have one of the very worst teams in the league.
> 
> Your 3 and 4 have no offensive versatility, cannot create for themselves or for teammates. Combine that with JO's streaky shooting, and you are gonna find yourself relying on Sam and Finley an awful lot. Yikes!
> 
> 
> You have poor passers (Jerome, Hassell especially) you have no playmakers, and a 34-35 year old pg who is getting ready to take the slide. Only guy on your team who can consistently hit a shot from beyond 18 is Sam.
> 
> Defensively you are not too bad, but your whole front court is undersized. You backcourt is very slow on the perimeter, which means a lot of penetration, which means your big guys are gonna be out of place a lot, combine that with their lack of size, and you would probably get smoked on the offensive boards.


There's no way that team is one of the worst. Any team with Cassell, Finley, and JO will make the playoffs, period. He's made some bad picks, but Hassell and JYD are fine role players. I think his team has flaws but it's still pretty good.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> imo you have one of the very worst teams in the league.
> 
> Your 3 and 4 have no offensive versatility, cannot create for themselves or for teammates. Combine that with JO's streaky shooting, and you are gonna find yourself relying on Sam and Finley an awful lot. Yikes!


I don't think it's one of the worst. Zo has one foot in the grave, but the rest of the picks are solid, IMO. The only one I don't really like, besides Zo, is Fred Jones.


----------



## Minstrel

Hassell is not a "shut-down" defender and he's a very marginal starter. A good defender and a useless player in most other respects.


----------



## PauloCatarino

PauloCatarino relutantly picks...

PG/SG David Wesley


----------



## bballlife

I didnt even mention how poor his bench was.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> PauloCatarino relutantly picks...
> 
> PG/SG David Wesley


Love the confidence.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> PauloCatarino relutantly picks...
> 
> PG/SG David Wesley


Hey, he's been a solid starter his entire career. He's kind of old now, but he's still contributing and puts up double digits. Only downside other than age is his height, but it's never stopped him from being one of the most solid, if not, better starters, in the league, so I don't see it stopping him now.

So i think it's a good pick. I was wondering when he would be picked. A veteran starter on a playoff team, he's definitely good value in the 8th round, even if he doesn't fit your team. i would have picked him before derek fisher.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Love the confidence.


 

I've tried to get my players in their prime or close to it. And none of them are at the twilight of their career...

Wesley is the exception... He's 34 and coming from a bad year...

But like rawse said, this deep you take the best player available... and to my team i needed a guy who could play both guard spots (if i need to make Fisher a starter on occasions) and essentially shoot the ball... Wesley is it.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> i would have picked him before derek fisher.


Mr 0.4? NEVER!  

Thanxs for propping up my selection... kinda


----------



## speedythief

The Roswell Rayguns select Kirk Snyder.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> The Roswell Rayguns select Kirk Snyder.


I was wondering how far he'd far; he's a sleeper. 

The guy is athletic, does everything, and has a great work ethic.


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the final pick in the 8th round Captain Obvious selects future HOF:

*Alvin Williams* PG/SG 6'5 195










With the first pick in the 9th round Captain Obvious selects the Big Nasty:

*Corliss Williamson* SF/PF 6'7 245










Starters:





































Bench:






























Alvin Williams can backup both guard spots. I think he's very underrated on this site. The injuries held him back a bit last year but he's good for 13/5 when healthy. I think he's a much better player than Alston but he'll do fine as a backup. He's a spot starter and an excellent backup IMO. He doesn't turn the ball over and he's clutch. 

Corliss Williamson fills an important hole for me: low post scoring. Williamson can score extremely well in the post and he's a solid defender as well. His main problem, of course, is he's too slow to guard most SF's and too short to guard PF's, but his effort is excellent and his low post scoring ability is one of the best in the league.

Any comments on my team now?


----------



## reHEATed

Williamson was a great pick. I was wondering how far he would drop. Big steal at this point


----------



## speedythief

The Roswell Rayguns select Dale Davis.


----------



## PauloCatarino

The Perennial Loosers select...

C- *Chris Mihm*.

I gather it's now or never for my backup Center.
Mihm is a capable sub, IMHO, still young, with good offensive moves and not afaraid to bang...

6to8ppg, 5to7 rpg, a block and 2 hard fouls a game wiill make me a very happy GM...


----------



## GNG

Team Rawse selects PF/C Melvin Ely.

Stoudamire/Barbosa
Ginobili/Salmons
R. Davis/Pavlovic
Boozer
S. O'Neal/Ely


----------



## kflo

i had corliss on my list for this round. nice pick.


----------



## Pure Scorer

mihm/snyder/williamson were all good picks... 

i think mihm is really underrated... He puts up good numbers in limited minutes, and i think he's a borderline starter right now, and a good 6th man to come off the bench at the 4 and 5.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> PauloCatarino relutantly picks...
> 
> PG/SG David Wesley


dammit I was hoping he'd drop back down to me...


----------



## Minstrel

I'd rather no one took my desired next pick.

Thanks.

-Minstrel


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> The Roswell Rayguns select Kirk Snyder.


Damn you! He was my pick. Also is it my go now?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Also is it my go now?


yep


----------



## Tersk

I'll take Power Forward *Marcus Fizer* 










Marcus Fizer is aggressive, can rebound, score and is a nice PF. 

Team
C: Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright
PF: Stromile Swift/Marcus Fizer
SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
SG: Tracy McGrady
PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks


----------



## Casual

This was a tough pick for me. I needed a swingman to back up Diaw, but I had to also keep in mind that Richardson can play small forward. And yet, I never like the idea of undersized small forwards. It came down to youth and versatility versus experience and defense. It's really, really hard to pass up a good young player, but I'll take the experience, because my team needs it.










George Lynch.


----------



## Tersk

Nice pick, you have quite a good team


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> imo you have one of the very worst teams in the league.
> 
> Your 3 and 4 have no offensive versatility, cannot create for themselves or for teammates. Combine that with JO's streaky shooting, and you are gonna find yourself relying on Sam and Finley an awful lot. Yikes!
> 
> 
> You have poor passers (Jerome, Hassell especially) you have no playmakers, and a 34-35 year old pg who is getting ready to take the slide. Only guy on your team who can consistently hit a shot from beyond 18 is Sam.
> 
> Defensively you are not too bad, but your whole front court is undersized. You backcourt is very slow on the perimeter, which means a lot of penetration, which means your big guys are gonna be out of place a lot, combine that with their lack of size, and you would probably get smoked on the offensive boards.



Sam Cassell - 20, 4, 7
Finley - 19, 5, 3
Jermaine - 20, 10, 2, 3

60 pts from the big three every night.
Wow...how can you say Sam is only three-point threat? Did u forget about Finley?.405 3FG% (Know Your Stats)

There were only 2 teams that had a big three that scored more than 60pts and that was Minny and Sacramento (w/webber included).

Hassell started over Wally because there was too much offense. That is the same situation i am in. Jerome Williams is a poor mans ben wallace.

I agree i made some bad picks - Zo, Jones (Personal Favorite), but i really see Deng as a good player in this league. No one can really say anything about him until he plays.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> This was a tough pick for me. I needed a swingman to back up Diaw, but I had to also keep in mind that Richardson can play small forward. And yet, I never like the idea of undersized small forwards. It came down to youth and versatility versus experience and defense. It's really, really hard to pass up a good young player, but I'll take the experience, because my team needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Lynch.


didn't you just draft jon barry? didn't think you need another SF.

lynch was on my list.. but good thing i didn't have him on the top of my list for this round.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't you just draft jon barry? didn't think you need another SF.
> 
> lynch was on my list.. but good thing i didn't have him on the top of my list for this round.


Jon Barry is a 1/2. Mostly a 2.

BFreak.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Jon Barry is a 1/2. Mostly a 2.
> 
> BFreak.


you must have meant brent barry. jon barry can't possibly play the 1 since he is not nearly quick enough to keep up with most of the pg's in the league. i think he's a 3/2, mainly a 3. he's going to get torched in the defensive end playing the 2


----------



## Pacers Fan

16-8 in favor of 12 rounds


----------



## kflo

ok - maybe it's too early, maybe he shouldn't be drafted, maybe he won't be in the league next season. maybe he'll have a breakdown. maybe he'll die. maybe he'll be in jail. maybe he's not that good. but maybe he'll play, and maybe he'll do the things he's capable of. rumors have him going to LA or Miami (and both could use him) - no risk, no reward: 

eddie griffin

again, adding length, defense and shotblocking, athleticism, and some 3 point shooting. griffin can play the 3 or 4, and, imo, isn't a terrible risk as a 9th man. good +/- last time he played. pick won't come back my way for a while, so wanted to try and still get a guy with upside. was thinking of another troubled free-agent, but went with the one who gave much more on the boards. 

team:

dalembert
nene
bender
kobe
hughes
alston
mo taylor
penny
griffin

nene backs up dalembert in the middle. taylor and griffin back up nene at the 4. griffin, penny, kobe and even taylor back up bender at the 3. penny and hughes can play the 2. alston and penny back up at the 1, although penny and kobe can play point 2 or point 3 as well. again, more playmakers than pure pg's, which is fine by me.

comments? weaknesses? strengths? championship?


----------



## c_dog

so are we having 12 rounds or 10? i really need to know so i can make my decision on my next player. if we're going 12 then i'm going to pick the best talent available. if we're going for 10 then i'm picking a player who fits my team(who more often likely than not, will not be the best talent available at that point).


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> comments? weaknesses? strengths? championship?


No championship for you. Penny was a really nice pick, but there's enough talent available for you to not draft eddie griffin. you better hope this is 12 rounds because if it's 10 rounds then depth wise you're not looking good. 3 still looks to be a weak position. I suppose Penny can address the hole at the 3, but you don't have a good backup big man. if you were gonna take chances, you should have taken ___ _____ instead.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> No championship for you. Penny was a really nice pick, but there's enough talent available for you to not draft eddie griffin. you better hope this is 12 rounds because if it's 10 rounds then depth wise you're not looking good. 3 still looks to be a weak position. I suppose Penny can address the hole at the 3, but you don't have a good backup big man. if you were gonna take chances, you should have taken ___ _____ instead.


nene backs up at the 1 spot. and griffin has more upside than anyone remaining, imo, and can provide things, if he's playing, that are very valuable. again, his +/- in '03 was top 60 in the league. if the draft was last year, and he hadn't opted out of the league, he goes in a much earlier round. but, of course, he is a big risk at this point.

alston, taylor, penny will all contribute and play a decent amount of minutes this season. they provide, imo, pretty good depth, and quality. those guys aren't stiffs. i have quality big men starting, so i didn't have to get some scrub bigs to add depth.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> nene backs up at the 1 spot. and griffin has more upside than anyone remaining, imo, and can provide things, if he's playing, that are very valuable. again, his +/- in '03 was top 60 in the league. if the draft was last year, and he hadn't opted out of the league, he goes in a much earlier round. but, of course, he is a big risk at this point.
> 
> alston, taylor, penny will all contribute and play a decent amount of minutes this season. they provide, imo, pretty good depth, and quality. those guys aren't stiffs. i have quality big men starting, so i didn't have to get some scrub bigs to add depth.


what? nene backs up the 1? you mean 5.

anyway, great, you have the best backup 5, but then who's your starting PF? surely not griffin. griffin is probably never seeing another game in the NBA, nevermind being a starter. He's been an underachiver his entire career, and is having some serious problems off the court. as a gm starting a franchise i would never touch a player like that, i wouldn't even think about it. right now he is a poor man's drew gooden with problems, serious problems.

you already had nene and taylor at the 4 spot.. and you had some nice picks(other than bender). i'd say i thought your team could have made a push in the playoffs, but instead of drafting a good backup C(would have been a good idea at this point) or a good backup 3(your weakest position) you drafted a player who you didn't fit your team, and just more likely than not, never gonna make an appearance on a basketball court again.


----------



## Hibachi!

I need a backup 2 guard. So I'll take 

*Calbert Cheaney*











Very efficient scorer... Shoots 48% from the field

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/calbert_cheaney/?nav=page

Last year shot 50% from the field. Athletic, good defense. Fits my team nicely imo...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> nene backs up at the 1 spot. and griffin has more upside than anyone remaining, imo, and can provide things, if he's playing, that are very valuable. again, his +/- in '03 was top 60 in the league. if the draft was last year, and he hadn't opted out of the league, he goes in a much earlier round. but, of course, he is a big risk at this point.
> 
> alston, taylor, penny will all contribute and play a decent amount of minutes this season. they provide, imo, pretty good depth, and quality. those guys aren't stiffs. i have quality big men starting, so i didn't have to get some scrub bigs to add depth.


Griffin has major major major mental issues. Major legal issues. Major issues period. No way would I ever take this guy on my team...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I need a backup 2 guard. So I'll take
> 
> *Calbert Cheaney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very efficient scorer... Shoots 48% from the field
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/calbert_cheaney/?nav=page
> 
> Last year shot 50% from the field. Athletic, good defense. Fits my team nicely imo...


i suppose since it's the 9th round, you might as well take whatever solid role player. but you forgot to mention that he's also a poor freethrow shooter, especially for a guard.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> i suppose since it's the 9th round, you might as well take whatever solid role player. but you forgot to mention that he's also a poor freethrow shooter, especially for a guard.


Poor free throw shooting or not, he's still a very very efficient player.


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 is now on the clock for #249.

Due Up
---------
250. DaBigTicketKG21
251. YaoMania
252. Yyzlin


And fine, since there is a lot of support for 12 rounds, I've decided to extend this to 12 rounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> And fine, since there is a lot of support for 12 rounds, I've decided to extend this to 12 rounds.


Thanks, man!


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> what? nene backs up the 1? you mean 5.
> 
> anyway, great, you have the best backup 5, but then who's your starting PF? surely not griffin. griffin is probably never seeing another game in the NBA, nevermind being a starter. He's been an underachiver his entire career, and is having some serious problems off the court. as a gm starting a franchise i would never touch a player like that, i wouldn't even think about it. right now he is a poor man's drew gooden with problems, serious problems.
> 
> you already had nene and taylor at the 4 spot.. and you had some nice picks(other than bender). i'd say i thought your team could have made a push in the playoffs, but instead of drafting a good backup C(would have been a good idea at this point) or a good backup 3(your weakest position) you drafted a player who you didn't fit your team, and just more likely than not, never gonna make an appearance on a basketball court again.


griffin is allegedly being pursued by la (with rudy t, his old coach) and miami, and could certainly get decent p.t. in both spots. yes, he's a risk because the boy's got issues, but he's got skills too.

nene will start at the 4, and move to the 5 when sam goes out - it's not uncommon. i'll round out my squad with a big body who can give 5-10 m/'g, which is all i need to fill. i'd find it hard to call that a dealbreaking hole.

griffin fits perfectly if he plays - again, long, athletic and strong defensively, and can hit the 3. can play the 3 or 4, and is good on the boards. it gives me alot of flexibility with p.t. all i need from griffin is proof that his head is on straight, because if he plays he fits nicely, imo, with what i want my team to do.

my teams long, big and athletic up-front, and they can block shots. the backcourt can score, and defend. it worked pretty well for the pistons this year. i've got question marks with some picks, but those question marks at least have nice upside, and if just 1 of them clicks, they fill a spot and round out the lineup.

defense, rebounding, athleticism, length, post play, 3 point shooters, go-to guy. check, check, check, check, check, check, check.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> dalembert
> nene
> bender
> kobe
> hughes
> alston
> mo taylor
> penny
> griffin
> 
> comments? weaknesses? strengths? championship?


You have one of the weakest rebounding teams with Mo Taylor and Nene Hilario. Dalembert is a force to be reckoned with, and Kobe is Kobe. I like your backcourt but Bender and Griffin are useless and you have a very vulnerable frontcourt.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Cassell - 20, 4, 7
> Finley - 19, 5, 3
> Jermaine - 20, 10, 2, 3
> 
> 60 pts from the big three every night.
> Wow...how can you say Sam is only three-point threat? Did u forget about Finley?.405 3FG% (Know Your Stats)
> 
> There were only 2 teams that had a big three that scored more than 60pts and that was Minny and Sacramento (w/webber included).
> 
> Hassell started over Wally because there was too much offense. That is the same situation i am in. Jerome Williams is a poor mans ben wallace.
> 
> I agree i made some bad picks - Zo, Jones (Personal Favorite), but i really see Deng as a good player in this league. No one can really say anything about him until he plays.


I know my stats.

Finley is horrific, so don't even go there.
I have seen him plenty of times, especially in playoff games, not be able to buy a bucket from beyond 15-18 feet. I know he shoots a good percentage from 3, but the only guard on your team I would trust to be consistent from 18 back would be Sam. 

And just because those guys scored 20 a game with their respective teams, doesnt mean they are automatically capable of putting up the same numbers in a new system with new players. Team systems play a part, IE Finley with the run and gun Mavs. If the Mavs werent so unselfish, Finley would not score 20 a game. 

He sets his eyes on that hoop and it doesnt matter if Dirk is wide open for a layup, he is gonna jack it up. Another thing I hate about his game, his shot selection.


----------



## Hibachi!

C-Ratliff
PF-Dirk
SF-Keith Van Horn
SG-Kittles
PG-Billups

Bench:
C/PF-Nazr 
SF-Ruben Patterson
SG-Calbert Cheaney
PG-Lindsey Hunter


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> ok - maybe it's too early, maybe he shouldn't be drafted, maybe he won't be in the league next season. maybe he'll have a breakdown. maybe he'll die. maybe he'll be in jail. maybe he's not that good. but maybe he'll play, and maybe he'll do the things he's capable of. rumors have him going to LA or Miami (and both could use him) - no risk, no reward:
> 
> eddie griffin
> 
> again, adding length, defense and shotblocking, athleticism, and some 3 point shooting. griffin can play the 3 or 4, and, imo, isn't a terrible risk as a 9th man. good +/- last time he played. pick won't come back my way for a while, so wanted to try and still get a guy with upside. was thinking of another troubled free-agent, but went with the one who gave much more on the boards.
> 
> team:
> 
> dalembert
> nene
> bender
> kobe
> hughes
> alston
> mo taylor
> penny
> griffin
> 
> nene backs up dalembert in the middle. taylor and griffin back up nene at the 4. griffin, penny, kobe and even taylor back up bender at the 3. penny and hughes can play the 2. alston and penny back up at the 1, although penny and kobe can play point 2 or point 3 as well. again, more playmakers than pure pg's, which is fine by me.
> 
> comments? weaknesses? strengths? championship?


I’m not sure your chemistry is going to be real smooth. You have a lot of guys who don’t like to do the small things imo, hustle, dive for a ball, etc. 

#1 thing you need is some unselfish guys on your team. Guys who like to pass the ball. I see a lot of shoot first guys on your team. Some big ones in Mo Taylor, Griffin, Hughes, even Penny and Rafer at times. You have a nice weapon in Kobe, but he needs to get the ball. 

I like your team though. I love the Delembert, Nene combo up front, they should be a force. Both are athletic with great wingspans, strong inside, and good team players as well. I do not like the Mo Taylor pick. He is a poor passer, selfish, loves to launch that 18 footer instead of bang inside, not great on D. 

You got 3 guys ready to blow up on your team, Nene, Dalembert, and Bender. At least one of them should have a breakout year.

You need some guys that are gonna get the ball to Kobe. Hughes can do some things, but he doesn’t pass the ball a whole lot. Rafer’s shot selection can get shaky at times. You have 2 athletic PG’s who can defend, but you need someone to make those hustle plays and pass the ball unselfishly. Add Penny, you have another big guard who likes to get his shots, yet doesn’t shoot a high percentage. He also has seen his assists numbers take a dive the last few years. (2 a game last season in 28 min)

With all that said, depending on how you finish up, I see you as a top 5 team or better. You have the size and speed, you have athleticism, you are going to rebound and defend well, you have the ultimate finisher in Kobe. All you need is some outside shooting and some unselfish/hustle players.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> C-Ratliff
> PF-Dirk
> SF-Keith Van Horn
> SG-Kittles
> PG-Billups
> 
> Bench:
> C/PF-Nazr
> SF-Ruben Patterson
> SG-Calbert Cheaney
> PG-Lindsey Hunter


Not too bad there, one big problem though. Patterson is a team chemistry KILLAR. 

What are you going to do when Patterson is trying to kill Van Horn in practice?


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> right now he is a poor man's drew gooden with problems, serious problems.


Ha, Griffin is better than Gooden rolling out of bed, not having played for months. 

Griffin can face you up, stroke the J, post you up, give you the hook, or take it all the way outside for 3. 

Gooden has the bounce around, erratic, jack it up thing going on offense. He has no rhythm at all. And he can’t pass the ball. Poor, poor passer. 

Griffin is much more skilled than Gooden, and will prove to be a more effective player this season if he gets his head on straight.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> You have one of the weakest rebounding teams with Mo Taylor and Nene Hilario. Dalembert is a force to be reckoned with, and Kobe is Kobe. I like your backcourt but Bender and Griffin are useless and you have a very vulnerable frontcourt.


bender and griffin are useless if they're not on the floor - it they play, they do some positive things that will make my team difficult - they can play the tayshaun role, with better range and worse man perimeter defense - but they have alot of length and can block shots.

per 37 mins (about what i'd expect him to play), nene gives around 7.5 rpg, and i expect him to get better on the boards as he gets older and more experienced. dalembert should give 12. 

bender gives around 5-6 with starter minutes, griffin is good on the boards, particularly if he's playing the 3. kobe's good for 6+. hughes gives 5+ (in 33 min).

and with my teams defense, there will be rebounds to be had. there's no way this is a weak rebounding team, imo.


----------



## Tersk

What does everyone think of my Fizer pick


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> I’m not sure your chemistry is going to be real smooth. You have a lot of guys who don’t like to do the small things imo, hustle, dive for a ball, etc.
> 
> #1 thing you need is some unselfish guys on your team. Guys who like to pass the ball. I see a lot of shoot first guys on your team. Some big ones in Mo Taylor, Griffin, Hughes, even Penny and Rafer at times. You have a nice weapon in Kobe, but he needs to get the ball.
> 
> I like your team though. I love the Delembert, Nene combo up front, they should be a force. Both are athletic with great wingspans, strong inside, and good team players as well. I do not like the Mo Taylor pick. He is a poor passer, selfish, loves to launch that 18 footer instead of bang inside, not great on D.
> 
> You got 3 guys ready to blow up on your team, Nene, Dalembert, and Bender. At least one of them should have a breakout year.
> 
> You need some guys that are gonna get the ball to Kobe. Hughes can do some things, but he doesn’t pass the ball a whole lot. Rafer’s shot selection can get shaky at times. You have 2 athletic PG’s who can defend, but you need someone to make those hustle plays and pass the ball unselfishly. Add Penny, you have another big guard who likes to get his shots, yet doesn’t shoot a high percentage. He also has seen his assists numbers take a dive the last few years. (2 a game last season in 28 min)
> 
> With all that said, depending on how you finish up, I see you as a top 5 team or better. You have the size and speed, you have athleticism, you are going to rebound and defend well, you have the ultimate finisher in Kobe. All you need is some outside shooting and some unselfish/hustle players.


fair comments.


----------



## Captain Obvious

What do you guys think of my team?
Lots of people have complimented the Williamson pick, what about the Alvin Williams pick?
What is my team's biggest need(s)?


----------



## Tersk

You have a nice team, which good become great in the future. Foster and Williamson were two great picks but I guess you needed a PG so that why you took Alvin Williams.

You should make probably the second round


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> What do you guys think of my team?
> Lots of people have complimented the Williamson pick, what about the Alvin Williams pick?
> What is my team's biggest need(s)?


You have an awesome team. People will probably try to use youth against you, but you might just "out-talent" the other teams half the time. LeBron and Jefferson can take over games by themselves, and having a ball-handler the caliber of Tinsley along with them means a lot of spectacular plays. You also have a very good frontline. Kwame looks like he's going to be a double-double threat every night and Okur might shoot a little too much, but he's a good center. Foster and Lenard are excellent backups.

The main problem I see is that LeBron might have to play the point a lot if Tinsley struggles and you want to play Lenard more. Alvin is a good backup, but you probably should have gone for a more defensive-oriented point.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> What do you guys think of my team?
> Lots of people have complimented the Williamson pick, what about the Alvin Williams pick?
> What is my team's biggest need(s)?


I really like your team. You did justice to having the #1 pick. You're first 3 were simply awesome picks and it really set the tone for your drafting. Your bench is good; I liked the Lenard pick. He was someone I was thinking of taking 5 picks into the 6th and you got him with the very last pick of that round. Probably the only pick I didn't like too much was Okur. It was an okay pick. Kwame offers nice man D, but his offensive game is raw. For a C, it would've been nice to see you pick up some post Offense and shot blocking, but Okur might've been the best C available, I'd have to go back and check.

Williamson and Willaims were okay too. They could be great, but they might not. For your team they'd be good, but they won't seem too productive this year. Williams is a ? with health issues. Corliss will definitely be behind Kenny Thomas and Glenn Robinson at the Fowards spots. There's also a good chance he'll be behind Iguodala, Skinner. But at this point in the draft, both are good to great pickups.

It's unknown if your team is good enough to make the playoffs or not, but you've built your team very well for now and the future. And with James you'll make yourself a pretty penny in merchandise and ticket sales.


----------



## Tersk

What do you think of my team?

PG: Hinrich/Banks
SG: McGrady
SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
PF: Swift/Fizer
C: Kaman/Wright


----------



## Kaas

I know McGrady is young and he'll be good for a while, but I think it was a mistake to build a team about youth around him. Why waste a top 5 player? Maybe when the rest of his team is good enough to make them contenders, other players have already surpassed McGrady. The future is uncertain. The reason many people built for the future is because the NBA is a superstar league. There might be exceptions to the rule like this years Pistons, but it's incredibly hard to win a championship without a top 10 player.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What do you think of my team?
> 
> PG: Hinrich/Banks
> SG: McGrady
> SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
> PF: Swift/Fizer
> C: Kaman/Wright


Your team is good except for one big weakness. Experience. You would have been better off taking an experienced power forward who could defend, rebound, and hit open shots. Despite having T-Mac, it will probably be a half-court offense, so Swift is out of place. McGrady, Hinrich, and Howard would have been enough on the fast break.

Your bench is too young, and it doesn't fit with your team. You needed a jump shooter instead of Banks. Hinrich isn't good enough to be the main shooter every single night. Raja Bell is too similar to Howard to be that effective, and Fizer just doesn't add anything to the team. Wright was a good pick.

I just look at this team and see no veteran leadership. Who is going to rally the troops? T-Mac is a great scorer, but not a great leader.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Not too bad there, one big problem though. Patterson is a team chemistry KILLAR.
> 
> What are you going to do when Patterson is trying to kill Van Horn in practice?


I see Ruben as being labeled a chemistry killer (which I really haven't heard) more because he is on the Blazers than he is actually a bad guy. Just like Bonzi... Once he went to Memphis he was fantastic.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Thanks for the feedback guys. Now that this will be a twelve round draft I can still get that defensive-minded point guard. The problem was when I picked Williams he was in, IMO, way better than any of the other points available. I really wanted to pick Armstrong with that pick, but hobo picked him up. Darrell's a good defender and he's a great leader. His intangibles are simply off the chart, so that's why I wanted him. I also couldn't think of any defensive PG's at the time, so I was satisfied with Alvin. Too bad Mattsanity isn't here to vote for me. About the Okur pick, the truth is I don't like him that much but in today's league he's easily an above average center and his outside game complements Kwame's inside game. With my last three picks I'm looking for that PG, a defensive-minded wing, and a big.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Ha, Griffin is better than Gooden rolling out of bed, not having played for months.
> 
> Griffin can face you up, stroke the J, post you up, give you the hook, or take it all the way outside for 3.
> 
> Gooden has the bounce around, erratic, jack it up thing going on offense. He has no rhythm at all. And he can’t pass the ball. Poor, poor passer.
> 
> Griffin is much more skilled than Gooden, and will prove to be a more effective player this season if he gets his head on straight.


That's a big if. Funny you talk about Griffin as if he's the next tim duncan. Gooden also has a nice jumper, and yes, he can also take it outside for a 3. He also has a good offensive game, and I think just his numbers speak for themselves. A double digit scorer who's only heading into his third year, I say he's well ahead of Griffin offensively. Gooden is a bad passer in that he doens't pass, that's something he needs to work on, for sure. But he's also a tremendous rebounder, and I mean tremendous. Some ppl knock on him for being too skinny and being a tweener, but his size certainly doesn't stop him from pulling down rebounds.

You can say Griffin is talented, but he has accomplish little in the league. And IF he gets his head straight is a big if. I personally don't think many teams are willing to take that chance on him. Young PF's are a dime a dozen these days, and that's being just as talented and minus the off-the-court-issues. Right now, he'll be lucky if he can have drew gooden production. that's imho.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I see Ruben as being labeled a chemistry killer (which I really haven't heard) more because he is on the Blazers than he is actually a bad guy. Just like Bonzi... Once he went to Memphis he was fantastic.


I don't know about that. He's always had a bad rep. The Lakers traded him immediately, then he shined with the Sonics but his attitude made them more or less give up on him. Randolph may have punched Patterson in practice, but I've heard Blazer fans say he deserved it and Zach wasn't at fault.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> About the Okur pick, the truth is I don't like him that much but in today's league he's easily an above average center and his outside game complements Kwame's inside game.


:clap: I must compliment you for using the right version of its homonym. I've seen the wrong word used too many times on this site.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I see Ruben as being labeled a chemistry killer (which I really haven't heard) more because he is on the Blazers than he is actually a bad guy. Just like Bonzi... Once he went to Memphis he was fantastic.


? Look at his rap sheet. 

Why did the Lakers give him the boot? He was a talented young kid, good defender out of college. He got the boot for reportedly being a jackass in practice, going to hard at other players, picking fights, etc.


----------



## Hibachi!

Plus... I have absolutely ZERO problem with Patterson going hard at KVH... Toughen that boy up a bit...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> ? Look at his rap sheet.
> 
> Why did the Lakers give him the boot? He was a talented young kid, good defender out of college. He got the boot for reportedly being a jackass in practice, going to hard at other players, picking fights, etc.


Hmm... I also remember the Lakers giving another young talented quality defender the boot... Now he's a FANTASTIC teamate... And he just so happens to play for my favorite team... Can you guess who he is?


----------



## Casual

Just to clarify, the Sonics didn't get rid of him because he was a bad teammate. Far from it. Everybody loved Ruben...until he was charged with rape. He's a registered sex offender in the state of Washington, which is a big no-no for a sports franchise based there. Now everybody hate him. Including me. I won't even take him for my fantasy teams if he's the best player available.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What do you think of my team?
> 
> PG: Hinrich/Banks
> SG: McGrady
> SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
> PF: Swift/Fizer
> C: Kaman/Wright


I'd give you an A, if not for Raja Bell.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Just to clarify, the Sonics didn't get rid of him because he was a bad teammate. Far from it. Everybody loved Ruben...until he was charged with rape. He's a registered sex offender in the state of Washington, which is a big no-no for a sports franchise based there. Now everybody hate him. Including me. I won't even take him for my fantasy teams if he's the best player available.


Well I'm not building my team based on off-court issues, if Ruben is a good teamate on the court, and he can play (which he can) I'm perfectly happy with it :yes:


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a big if. Funny you talk about Griffin as if he's the next tim duncan. Gooden also has a nice jumper, and yes, he can also take it outside for a 3. He also has a good offensive game, and I think just his numbers speak for themselves. A double digit scorer who's only heading into his third year, I say he's well ahead of Griffin offensively. Gooden is a bad passer in that he doens't pass, that's something he needs to work on, for sure. But he's also a tremendous rebounder, and I mean tremendous. Some ppl knock on him for being too skinny and being a tweener, but his size certainly doesn't stop him from pulling down rebounds.
> 
> You can say Griffin is talented, but he has accomplish little in the league. And IF he gets his head straight is a big if. I personally don't think many teams are willing to take that chance on him. Young PF's are a dime a dozen these days, and that's being just as talented and minus the off-the-court-issues. Right now, he'll be lucky if he can have drew gooden production. that's imho.


griffin's rebounding per minutes stats were slightly better than gooden's. 

as a scorer, gooden's better, but griffin can play the 3 more effectively, is a better defender and shot-blocker, more athletic, and can hit the 3.

what young pf's are as talented as griffin? he was the 7th pick in the draft, and he certainly has talent. he just turned 22. not dime-a-dozen talent. 

i'm not looking for the world from griffin. he doesn't need gooden production. i'm looking for him to get himself stable and able to play every night. if he can do that, he adds alot to my team, imo, particularly for a 9th round pick.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Just to clarify, the Sonics didn't get rid of him because he was a bad teammate. Far from it. Everybody loved Ruben...until he was charged with rape. He's a registered sex offender in the state of Washington, which is a big no-no for a sports franchise based there. Now everybody hate him. Including me. I won't even take him for my fantasy teams if he's the best player available.


Yea, I meant to say reputation. I don't know why I wrote attitude, I guess it was still stuck in my head after writing the sentence about when he was a Laker.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Has it been 24hrs yet? Can I make my pick now?


----------



## reHEATed

you have like 3 more hours until you could
at 4:21 exactly


----------



## PauloCatarino

Since we're going 12 rounds in this draft, i'm pretty much willing to know what people think about my team, for i can compensate it a bit in the following picks...

That being said, what do you think about:
Terry/Fisher;
Battier/Wesley;
Harpring;
Duncan/Howard;
Chandler/Mihm ?

I'll apreciate any input....


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Since we're going 12 rounds in this draft, i'm pretty much willing to know what people think about my team, for i can compensate it a bit in the following picks...
> 
> That being said, what do you think about:
> Terry/Fisher;
> Battier/Wesley;
> Harpring;
> Duncan/Howard;
> Chandler/Mihm ?
> 
> I'll apreciate any input....


very well rounded. You really dont have needs, other than a backup sf which you are probably going to take with your next pick anyway. After that, you are in the wonderful perdicament of picking the bpa, something that very few teams will have because they will be looking for people to fill holes.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Since we're going 12 rounds in this draft, i'm pretty much willing to know what people think about my team, for i can compensate it a bit in the following picks...
> 
> That being said, what do you think about:
> Terry/Fisher;
> Battier/Wesley;
> Harpring;
> Duncan/Howard;
> Chandler/Mihm ?
> 
> I'll apreciate any input....


There is some nice balance on that team. I would shoot for a defensive-minded SG w/ your next pick, as you have guys closer to 1s and 3s to play the 2. 

I like the package though. :greatjob:


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> There is some nice balance on that team. I would shoot for an defensive-minded SG w/ your next pick, as you have guys closer to 1s and 3s to play the 2.
> 
> I like the package though. :greatjob:


Thanx, wadeshaqeddie and rebelsun; I apreciate the input...


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Since we're going 12 rounds in this draft, i'm pretty much willing to know what people think about my team, for i can compensate it a bit in the following picks...
> 
> That being said, what do you think about:
> Terry/Fisher;
> Battier/Wesley;
> Harpring;
> Duncan/Howard;
> Chandler/Mihm ?
> 
> I'll apreciate any input....


I wonder how much pressure Battier and Harpring can take off of Duncan. For you to prevent teams from keying on him, you really need guys that can slash and create for themselves. Battier and Harpring are both great role players but I don't know how much attention they can draw away from your MVP. I wonder what having a shooter like Terry at the off-guard and starting Fisher could do in that respect.


----------



## Tersk

I have a question, some of you said I didnt chose the right players to surround TMac with. What type of players would go well with TMac, you don't have to give me player names but you could say something like "players who are great long range shooters" etc etc


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Since we're going 12 rounds in this draft, i'm pretty much willing to know what people think about my team, for i can compensate it a bit in the following picks...
> 
> That being said, what do you think about:
> Terry/Fisher;
> Battier/Wesley;
> Harpring;
> Duncan/Howard;
> Chandler/Mihm ?
> 
> I'll apreciate any input....


a monkey could put together a competitive team if tim duncan fell in his lap!!  

that said, solid squad. good balance and experience. the weakness, imo, would be dribble penetration and the ability to create for others. duncan will obviously create looks, but you may have some issues otherwise. and of course, a good offensive minded 2 will have a field day. 

solid team though - a contender.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder how much pressure Battier and Harpring can take off of Duncan. For you to prevent teams from keying on him, you really need guys that can slash and create for themselves. Battier and Harpring are both great role players but I don't know how much attention they can draw away from your MVP. I wonder what having a shooter like Terry at the off-guard and starting Fisher could do in that respect.


You are interelly right, speedy...

I must draw an offensive pattern that starts with duncan getting the ball in the low post and go from there... Battier can drop the occasional 3 and all, but that won't be enough... Terry should thrive getting the ball from Tim in the double team, but he could not be enough...

That's where my subs come: Fisher and Wesley can and will knock down the shots they recieve fron duncan's double team... 

I would say that all depends who i'm facing....

But you're spot on, speedy... :greatjob:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> You are interelly right, speedy...


Feel free to rip a strip out of my team, then!  

J. Crawford/J. Nelson
M. Miller/K. Snyder
R. Lewis
K. Garnett/K. Malone
R. Nesterovic/D. Davis


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> That being said, what do you think about:
> Terry/Fisher;
> Battier/Wesley;
> Harpring;
> Duncan/Howard;
> Chandler/Mihm ?
> 
> I'll apreciate any input....


I'm not a big fan of the Chandler pick. You should do whatever it takes to make sure Duncan doesn't have to play center, which he will when Chandler can't guard the good ones. I'd start Mihm but still give him bench minutes. Harping and Battier will work well in a Duncan-centered offfense, but your point isn't known for being a great passer, which makes me wonder why Harping and Battier will bother cutting and slashing, which is what they're best at. I would expect the lineup to have Fisher at the point and Terry at off guard at the end of games, because Battier isn't a good enough ball-handler to leave out there for long stretches of time.

Summary: You need a true starting center and a true point guard.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Feel free to rip a strip out of my team, then!
> 
> J. Crawford/J. Nelson
> M. Miller/K. Snyder
> R. Lewis
> K. Garnett/K. Malone
> R. Nesterovic/D. Davis


From 3 to 5 you've got a solid team, Speedy, although Rasha is not your offensive stalwart...

But i believe you have no defense what so ever in the back-court... Crawford and Miller as the SG? Hmmm....

I would say you need a defensive-minded PG or SG...

Nevertheless, your team looks fine... And i love the fact that you picked Lewis... He is about to break....


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> 
> Summary: You need a true starting center and a true point guard.


That is damn near impossible this late in the rounds


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Feel free to rip a strip out of my team, then!
> 
> J. Crawford/J. Nelson
> M. Miller/K. Snyder
> R. Lewis
> K. Garnett/K. Malone
> R. Nesterovic/D. Davis


a monkey could........

too bad you're not a monkey


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> a monkey could........
> 
> too bad you're not a monkey


Don't fail me now, kflo... give a proper commentary, please... It's not like you to provide one-liners.... And please keep in mind we all got through a lot of work to assemble our teams...


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> From 3 to 5 you've got a solid team, Speedy, although Rasha is not your offensive stalwart...
> 
> But i believe you have no defense what so ever in the back-court... Crawford and Miller as the SG? Hmmm....
> 
> I would say you need a defensive-minded PG or SG...
> 
> Nevertheless, your team looks fine... And i love the fact that you picked Lewis... He is about to break....


I'm not convinced that Crawford is an ineffective defensive player. I think with his size and speed he can be a challenge for most points. After his tenure in Chicago I think a lot of people are put-off by him. But on a terrible team, not to many players can come away looking sharp. I am hoping that his shot selection, turnovers, and defense all improve in the nostalgic Garden air.

As for Miller, laterally he isn't fast. But otherwise I think he is a good defender in a controlled system. All I ask of him is to keep players from getting open perimeter shots. With Garnett, Rasho, and hopefully Malone waiting in the paint, there isn't much of a penetration concern for my team. Pile on another tough defender in Davis and I think slashers are going to find that not too many cutting shots will go up.

I think I got one of the best on-the-ball defenders at the point position in Nelson. His biggest knock is that he is short, but he is really strong and plays very tight defence. I think he can provide a good balance to Crawford's more erratic style. And I picked Snyder for his versatility and defensive ability as well. I believe that he can help when the SG matchup doesn't favour Miller defensively.

As for Rasho, as long as he keeps punching-in those twelve-to-fifteen foot jumpers I'll be satisfied. He's a decent rebounder and has good length. But with Garnett and Malone scoring inside, he will feast on those short open looks.

Regardless, I think Crawford will be this team's Achilles heel. His reputation is pretty damaged 'round these parts.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't fail me now, kflo... give a proper commentary, please... It's not like you to provide one-liners.... And please keep in mind we all got through a lot of work to assemble our teams...


oh, paulo.

J. Crawford/J. Nelson
M. Miller/K. Snyder
R. Lewis
K. Garnett/K. Malone
R. Nesterovic/D. Davis 

ok - i'm not the biggest fan of any of the 4 around garnett in the starting 5. i don't see lewis or miller as tough defensively. same for nesterovic. crawford has ability - not much of a 1 (but then again, i've got hughes at that spot). garnett will probably need to do alot of playmaking, which of course he's capable of. 

garnett gives you (speedy) a good chance at being a playoff team, but i'm just not in love with the individual pieces around him.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> oh, paulo.
> 
> J. Crawford/J. Nelson
> M. Miller/K. Snyder
> R. Lewis
> K. Garnett/K. Malone
> R. Nesterovic/D. Davis
> 
> ok - i'm not the biggest fan of any of the 4 around garnett in the starting 5. i don't see lewis or miller as tough defensively. same for nesterovic. crawford has ability - not much of a 1 (but then again, i've got hughes at that spot). garnett will probably need to do alot of playmaking, which of course he's capable of.
> 
> garnett gives you (speedy) a good chance at being a playoff team, but i'm just not in love with the individual pieces around him.


Off course, you MUST know by now i value your opinion most than most of the newbies...

:greatjob:


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Feel free to rip a strip out of my team, then!
> 
> J. Crawford/J. Nelson
> M. Miller/K. Snyder
> R. Lewis
> K. Garnett/K. Malone
> R. Nesterovic/D. Davis


Lot's of offense, no defense. There's a good balance between half-court and transition offense, but who's going to bring the ball up under pressure if Crawford can't? If you said Garnett, you'd be wrong. Your defense is going to suck even with Garnett, who will at least get a lot of blocked shots with all the guys going to the hoop. Your backup guards are the type of players you should have starting, but they're obviously not good enough to start now.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I have a question, some of you said I didnt chose the right players to surround TMac with. What type of players would go well with TMac, you don't have to give me player names but you could say something like "players who are great long range shooters" etc etc


----------



## Casual

It's up to the GM to decide what kind of team to build.

Off the bat, the two major types I could think of based on T-Mac would be inside-outside:

C: Defense/Rebounding
PF: Scoring/Rebounding
SF: Defense
SG: T-Mac
PG: Passing/Shooting

Or a one-two punch like the Magic tried:

C: Defense/Rebounding
PF: Rebounding
SF: Scoring
SG: T-Mac
PG: Defense/Passing


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> It's up to the GM to decide what kind of team to build.
> 
> Off the bat, the two major types I could think of based on T-Mac would be inside-outside:
> 
> C: Defense/Rebounding *Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright*
> PF: Scoring/Rebounding *Stromile Swift/Marcus Fizer*
> SF: Defense *Josh Howard/Raja Bell*
> SG: T-Mac *T-Mac*
> PG: Passing/Shooting *Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks*
> 
> I think thats pretty good, I need to work on my C


----------



## Yao Mania

is it my turn yet....


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> is it my turn yet....


Its MiamiHeat03s turn but he's been skipped so its actually DaBigTicket21 turn, but MiamiHeat can come in and make his pick


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> C: Defense/Rebounding Chris Kaman/Lorenzen Wright
> PF: Scoring/Rebounding Stromile Swift/Marcus Fizer
> SF: Defense Josh Howard/Raja Bell
> SG: T-Mac T-Mac
> PG: Passing/Shooting Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks


Maybe I should have been more specific. The only one that really fits the criteria outside of T-Mac is Howard. 

Kaman and Wright are average at defense and rebounding.

Swift is not a low-post scorer and not your second option, which is what the power forward I mentioned should be. 

Hinrich and Banks aren't great shooters and Hinrich is more defensively oriented than offensively.

You're taking my suggestions too generally, which is my fault.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

DaBigTicketKG21 selects Eddie House. I need some good picks to make up for the bad personal favorite picks.:cough:. Zo, Jones .:cough:.



It looks like Eddie will either start at the 1 or 2.


----------



## Yao Mania

With the 9th round pick Team YMCA selects *Maurice Williams*

Young and talented, he'd be more than an adaquate back up at PG. There were a few other players I wanted to pick up here, but I really needed a backup PG and Mo Williams answers the call. Just gotta cross my fingers and hope some guys drop to be in the 10th round....

Team YMCA:

C Joe Smith/Rafael Araujo
PF Antawn Jamison/Brian Grant
SF Andres Nocioni/Desmond Mason
SG Jason Richardson
PG Jason Kidd/Maurice Williams

Wow I have 3 players from the Bucks now. Anyone else got a lot of players coming from one team?


----------



## Tersk

Its an OK pick, could of picked other players who are better but still a nice choice for PG


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin selects Jason Collins. He and Haywood form a strong center rotation for my team. Both can play extended minutes at the position at a quality level. 

PG- Andre Miller/Antonio Daniels
SG- Wally Szczerbiak/Antonio Daniels
SF- Andrei Kirilenko/Brian Cardinal
PF- Rasheed Wallace/David West/Brian Cardinal
C- Brendan Haywood/Jason Collins


----------



## Yyzlin

Spriggan is now on the clock for pick #253.

Due Up
---------
254. Pure Scorer
255. 7M3
256. Pacers Fan

Unused Pick: MiamiHeat03


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yyzlin selects Jason Collins. He and Haywood form a strong center rotation for my team. Both can play extended minutes at the position at a quality level.


define "strong".


----------



## Spriggan

I select supreme three-point specialist Eric "The Cleric" Piatkowski.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> define "strong".


Above-average. I don't think you'll find many better center duo's on other teams.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Above-average. I don't think you'll find many better center duo's on other teams.


do you mean your backup is better than most, or that the average play you get from your centers is better than most?

your starting center is below average.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> do you mean your backup is better than most, or that the average play you get from your centers is better than most?
> 
> your starting center is below average.


I wouldn't call Haywood average. He doesn't get starting minutes, but his production in those minutes are above average. Having Haywood split his time with Collins, a starting caliber center, seems to me to make a comparatively strong 48 minutes of production from the center position.


----------



## Captain Obvious

The last few picks have been very nice. I considered Mo Williams and Jason Collins with my last couple of picks. Piatkowski was a good pick as well, I totally forgot about him.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> The last few picks have been very nice. I considered Mo Williams and Jason Collins with my last couple of picks. Piatkowski was a good pick as well, I totally forgot about him.


no love for eddie griffin?


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I wouldn't call Haywood average. He doesn't get starting minutes, but his production in those minutes are above average. Having Haywood split his time with Collins, a starting caliber center, seems to me to make a comparatively strong 48 minutes of production from the center position.


to the extent you can sell haywood as an above average starting center, and sell him playing 30+ mpg, you have a case. it's kinda odd how washington uses him. if you see him playing more in line with his actual playing time, and collins getting the other half, then you fall below the line, imo.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> no love for eddie griffin?


I was only talking about the last couple, but unlike a lot of people I don't have a problem with the pick. At this point you might as well take a risk, because as long as Griffin makes it back to league he's better than any of the 3/4's left.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I was only talking about the last couple, but unlike a lot of people I don't have a problem with the pick. At this point you might as well take a risk, because as long as Griffin makes it back to league he's better than any of the 3/4's left.


thank you. i was fishing for that.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> to the extent you can sell haywood as an above average starting center, and sell him playing 30+ mpg, you have a case. it's kinda odd how washington uses him. if you see him playing more in line with his actual playing time, and collins getting the other half, then you fall below the line, imo.


Even if Haywood doesn't play 30+ MPG, he still during those minutes that he is playing, is producing at an above average production. Collins getting the other half wouldn't really bring them down below average, as he's basically an average center himself. 

Also, MiamiHeat03 selects Reggie Evans.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Even if Haywood doesn't play 30+ MPG, he still during those minutes that he is playing, is producing at an above average production. Collins getting the other half wouldn't really bring them down below average, as he's basically an average center himself.
> 
> Also, MiamiHeat03 selects Reggie Evans.


collins is below average offensively, and below average on the boards. he's decent defensively, and has a solid understanding of the game that compensates somewhat for his lack of skill.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

so far but not impressive line anyways.

Gordon/Watson
Childress/Stackhouse
Dunleavy/
Amare/Reggie Evans
Kandi/Mutombo


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> collins is below average offensively, and below average on the boards. he's decent defensively, and has a solid understanding of the game that compensates somewhat for his lack of skill.


Collins is the one of those guys, in my opinion, that doesn't put up large statistics, but impacts the game strongly in other ways. He's a good defensive player, and does all the little things. Frank has said that Collins contributes in so many ways beyond the measurables. He has a relatively stellar +/- ranking 65th in the league, which supports that.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Collins is the one of those guys, in my opinion, that doesn't put up large statistics, but impacts the game strongly in other ways. He's a good defensive player, and does all the little things. Frank has said that Collins contributes in so many ways beyond the measurables. He has a relatively stellar +/- ranking 65th in the league, which supports that.


are you going to have rosenbaum come out here to give a dissertation on why your team's going to win at the end of this thing? i just know you're picking frahm next.


----------



## c_dog

anybody want to comment on my team? what weaknesses should i address with my next pick? and what strengths should i continues to build on?

thanks. just a couple picks til mine, so plz reply asap.

pg - payton, arroyo
sg - paul pierce, derek anderson
sf - morris peterson
pf - kenny thomas
c - big z, ostertag

I think it's kind of funny that the weakest position in my starting lineup is also the position where i lack depth(for now). blame it on the ppl who've been mad picking forwards.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> anybody want to comment on my team? what weaknesses should i address with my next pick? and what strengths should i continues to build on?
> 
> pg - payton, arroyo
> sg - paul pierce, derek anderson
> sf - morris peterson
> pf - kenny thomas
> c - big z, ostertag


I'm not crazy about your mix of players. You have hard workers who might not play well with your complainers. I like the veteran aspect, and there's definitely enough talent, but there's just something unconvincing about your roster. Maybe it's the fact that all but a few of your players specialize in scoring, but they all need the ball in their hands in order to do it.

I'd try for a forward who can play the 3 or 4, but it's up to you.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> anybody want to comment on my team? what weaknesses should i address with my next pick? and what strengths should i continues to build on?
> 
> thanks. just a couple picks til mine, so plz reply asap.
> 
> pg - payton, arroyo
> sg - paul pierce, derek anderson
> sf - morris peterson
> pf - kenny thomas
> c - big z, ostertag
> 
> I think it's kind of funny that the weakest position in my starting lineup is also the position where i lack depth(for now). blame it on the ppl who've been mad picking forwards.


Hmmm... I would suggest you pick a forward (SF or PF, doens't mind) with a good offensive game... A scorer, if you will...

Your 2 starters won't exactly fill the scoring column and you should avoid the decrease of scoring punch with your subs...


Edit: Also, i would really consider putting DA at the starting SG position, moving PP to the 3...


----------



## hobojoe

I've been screwed over by having the second to last pick AND having Mashburn go down already. Here's my depleted, crappy team as it stands:

PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
SF: Donyell Marshall
PF: Al Jefferson
C: Brian Skinner

IR: Jamal Mashburn :upset:


----------



## c_dog

thanks for the comments. they were fairly consistent with each other, and are from 2 very good posters, so they can only be true. i'm going to try to address that lack of scoring at the 3/4. question is, is there anybody who can address my needs this late in the draft?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I've been screwed over by having the second to last pick AND having Mashburn go down already. Here's my depleted, crappy team as it stands:
> 
> PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
> SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
> SF: Donyell Marshall
> PF: Al Jefferson
> C: Brian Skinner
> 
> IR: Jamal Mashburn :upset:


I don't think it's not that bad. you have one of the best back courts rotation, easily.

the good thing about picking late(or early) is that you get to pick 2 players in a row(or close to it), so the chances of someone taking the players you had in mind aren't very high.

what sucks most if having the middle pick.. you draft a swing man and hope that the big men would fall to you in the next round, and he doesn't, or vice versa. sucks to be in the middle. when a player that you want gets drafted it totally screws up your plan and you have to come up with a new game plan. the team i have right now is nothing close to the team i originally envisioned, minus the depth part.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I've been screwed over by having the second to last pick AND having Mashburn go down already. Here's my depleted, crappy team as it stands:
> 
> PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
> SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
> SF: Donyell Marshall
> PF: Al Jefferson
> C: Brian Skinner
> 
> IR: Jamal Mashburn :upset:


It's actually not bad. Skinner, Redd, Armstrong, and Jefferson were all great picks. You'll probably play a lot of small ball with three of your four guards out at the same time, so Jefferson along with Marshall and Skinner can get the minutes at the 4. Unfortunately you need a center that's going to be playing big minutes and there are no decent ones left.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> anybody want to comment on my team? what weaknesses should i address with my next pick? and what strengths should i continues to build on?
> 
> thanks. just a couple picks til mine, so plz reply asap.
> 
> pg - payton, arroyo
> sg - paul pierce, derek anderson
> sf - morris peterson
> pf - kenny thomas
> c - big z, ostertag


In my opinion, you don't have enough scoring. Payton is no longer a reliable scorer. Thomas is mostly a rebounder. Ilgauskas can score, but he's inconsistent, soft and oft-injured. Pierce is the only guy you can really expect to give you a lot of points night in and night out.

Morris Peterson is not a starter-quality player in my opinion. He's a "some punch off the bench" type of player. If Anderson is healthy, I'd seriously consider moving Anderson to starting two, Pierce to starting three and Peterson to backup two/three.

Your center rotation was quite good. Until Ostertag got injured. Now you have an often-injured Ilgauskas backed up by no one, for the moment. And no backup power forward. You really, really need to draft some big men.

I'm not wild about your team, I think it will be a low scoring team and it doesn't have a lot of great defense to compensate.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I've been screwed over by having the second to last pick AND having Mashburn go down already. Here's my depleted, crappy team as it stands:
> 
> PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
> SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
> SF: Donyell Marshall
> PF: Al Jefferson
> C: Brian Skinner
> 
> IR: Jamal Mashburn :upset:


Yup, picking Jamal really hurt you... but hey, it wasn't your fault... Who would have known?

That being said, i really, really love your backcourt. Bibby and Redd are great at their roles (although i have my doubts about the subs...)

I also like Marshall at the 3. Good pick. I see him as somewhat underrated in this board, for he is a steady scorer, rebounder and defender.
From 1-to-3, you have a very good team...

But your frontcourt is really terrible. A rookie and a Pf masquerading as a C?
You'd better pick up some power players next...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> Morris Peterson is not a starter-quality player in my opinion. He's a "some punch off the bench" type of player. If Anderson is healthy, I'd seriously consider moving Anderson to starting two, Pierce to starting three and Peterson to backup two/three.


heh heh!  

Minstrel copy-cating PauloCatarino?
I just KNOW i'm not so bad a GM as people think (take that, kflo!)



(j/k)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Your center rotation was quite good. Until Ostertag got injured. Now you have an often-injured Ilgauskas backed up by no one, for the moment. And no backup power forward. You really, really need to draft some big men.


I don't think it's that big a deal. It's only 4-6 weeks, so he'll be back very soon. Hopefully he'll be at 100% during the playoffs, cuz that's when it counts the most.

Wow, I didn't think my team would be considered low scoring. Paul Pierce, Big Z, can all score, as can Derek Anderson and Arroyo. Payton can still put up decent numbers, 15ppg, or at worse no less than 12. Mo Pete is a double digit scorer as well, and Kenny Thomas does average in double digits.. Only person who seem to have problem scoring is Ostertag.:| 

Don't forget kenny thomas was tearing it up at the end of last season, one of the reasons i picked him.:yes: 

I do appreciate your input though.. and despite my defense i do think you're right for the most part.. so more big man, and more scoring, got it.

Edit: here's another question. should i select a young big man who's ready to contribute to give my team some longevity, or should i draft a veteran who may be on the decline but is a proven scorer and can still score? i'm leaning towards young big man just cuz there's more to choose from, and i was hoping to run with my 2nd lineup.


----------



## Kaas

c-dog: I feel somewhat similar to your team as others do. Payton, Pierce, and Ilgauskas all demand the ball to be effective on offense. You've got plenty of talent, but you need some defenders and players who make an impact without having the ball.

hobojoe: Yes, Mashburn was a huge blow to your team. But you've been making great picks, so his departure isn't as bad as it could be. However, you need frountcourt help. I know Skinner played C in Milwakee, but he's more a PF because of his size. I know your home team is starting a HS PF, but I don't think you should. Jefferson faced much inferior prep talent than the rest of the HSers from the 2004 Draft Class. He'll take a while to adjust and might turn into a project. He's a great piece in the future, but you need a starting quality big...badly.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Since another poster seemed to think highly of me (a disturbing thought to myself), nothing better to counterstrike with a little (allright, HUGE) * shameless self-promotion *:

Team Perennial Loosers;

J. Terry /Derek Fisher;
Battier/ Wesley;
Harpring
Duncan/Howard;
Chandler/Mihm.

*Self-analysis (SportingNews style):*

*ENVIRONMENT/COACHING:*

Even though the franchise’s name would indicate the opposite, The Perennial Loosers are a team on the breach of greatness.
Supported by a rabid fan base, who sells out every home game, the team also has the luxury of top notch facilities.
The owner is wise enough to leave the basketball-related matters alone. He doesn´t interfere.
Then there’s the absolute MVP of this team: GM PauloCatarino. Known as “The Miracle Man” ever since he completely revamped the constantly underachieving Sacramento Kings to winning the title in dramatic fashion, he is considered unable to make a wrong decision.
Fiery and vocal, his methods are unorthodox but they provide results. Who could have thought that trading Chris Webber for essentially 2 second round picks would change the fate of that franchise? He is a no-nonsense GM. He once dictated that Christie was to be benched for 5 games just because his wife would get on his nerves and he didn’t approved of “whipped” men. And telling to Webber’s face “Chris, you suck! I’ma trade you!” just shows how he handles things.

*OFFENSIVE PHILOSOPHY:*
Through Duncan. The Loosers have the best PF in the league and arguably it’s best player. He will be the main offensive weapon and go-to guy down the stretch. Expect Duncan to touch the ball almost every trip down low. His passing out of double teams will be of the utmost importance, and there’s bound to be severall isolation calls to Duncan. Terry and Duncan are also bound to play the pick-and-roll often.
The team also has severall other competent scorers, most notably Jason Terry’s long range bombing and the always efficient Harpring’s medium range shot. On the bench, Juwan Howard and David Wesley provide instant offense from the 1-to-5 positions, if needed.
Expect the 3pointers to be pouring down. Terry, Battier, Harpring, Fisher and Wesley are all capable of making teams pay from doubling Duncan in the low post. 
There are a lot of versatile players in this team, who could bring mismatch problems. Terry can play PG/SG, such as Fisher and Wesley; Battier can play SG/SF; Harpring can, at spurts, play PF; the Duncan/Chandler tandem can alternate between PF/C, such as Mihm. Howard can play 3 positions. 
This team will crash the offensive glass hard.

*NEGATIVES: *No great slashers. Battier as the starting SG is not a great solution. Chandler is not a good scorer.

*DEFENSIVE PHILOSOPHY:*
Duncan is one of the best paint defenders in the business, and Chandler’s frame is quite intimidating and sure to fill the blocks sheet. Slashers will have a hard time scoring over this duo.
Battier will be the defensive specialist and assigned to stop opposite perimeter players. Harpring’s tenacity will be a plus. Terry must improve is man-to-man defense and is the worst defender in the starting line-up.
From the bench, Fisher is a capable defender, and Wesley, although having lost some of his lateral quickness, is, at least, average. Mihm will bang you up.
This team will try to funnel opposite players to Duncan and Chandler.

*NEGATIVES:* Will have trouble against quick backcourts. Not sure about Chandler’s defensive adaption to playing the 5. No great defender in the bench.

Any info?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> c-dog: I feel somewhat similar to your team as others do. Payton, Pierce, and Ilgauskas all demand the ball to be effective on offense. You've got plenty of talent, but you need some defenders and players who make an impact without having the ball.


thanx for the feedback. if there are defenders available at this point, trust me i'll take them i just can't think of any


----------



## Yao Mania

Ok since everyone else is doing it I'll talk about my team too:

Starting line-up

C Joe Smith
PF Antawn Jamison
SF Andres Nocioni
SG Jason Richardson
PG Jason Kidd

My run-and-gun line-up will obviously be led by the great Jason Kidd. Richardson's gonna be the go-to guy, he's proven that he can be a #1 scoring option in the league. Teamed with Kidd he should have no problem tapping into his full potential. Jamison will provide effective low-post scoring. Nocioni provides tough D at SF and nice outside shooting. Joe Smith's gonna help clean the boards and block some shots while adding to the scoreboard.

6th man: Desmond Mason - Mason's the ultimate 6th man, he can come in for Richardson or Nocioni come in and give my team instant energy and scoring

7th man: Brian Grant - he may start some nights for match-up purposes, moving Jamison down at SF. Grant will give instant size and strength down low, while giving me a guy who can consistantly knock down 18-footers.

8th man: Rafael Araujo - still not enough size to stop Shaq? Then I'll bring in Araujo to clog up the middle! Araujo's gonna be a tough presence down low on both sides of the court. He's a little foul prone, but that shouldn't be a problem as he'll be in a back-up role. 

9th man: Mo Williams - PG with a great offensive game. Gives my team some additional shooting, while being able to run the offense effectively. 

I believe this team is every bit as good, if not better, than the NJ team that made it to the Finals 2 yrs ago. A knock on my team may be that I don't have enough vets on the bench, but I still have 3 rounds worth of picks to fix that problem... 

Kidd may not be the same dominant Kidd of 2 yrs ago, but he's still the undisputed best PG in the league. With his leadership on and off the court, this team's ready to make a playoff run....


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Ok since everyone else is doing it I'll talk about my team too:
> 
> Starting line-up
> 
> C Joe Smith
> PF Antawn Jamison
> SF Andres Nocioni
> SG Jason Richardson
> PG Jason Kidd


First, i want to tell you how horrible your starting unit seems...

Your PG and SG have trouble shooting. That's a no-no.
Then there's this Nocioni guy. He seems to be a match-up problem, allright, but for your team... who is this guy again?

Jamison, i like... He is an instant scorer and a solid rebounder... Off course, he couldn't guard a chair if his life depended on it... And Joe Smith as your starting C? Joe freaking Smith? You will get abused in the low-post...

I like Mason and i like Grant... If only they were starting....

I strongly recommend you give your team a thought...

But that's just me


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> First, i want to tell you how horrible your starting unit seems...
> 
> Your PG and SG have trouble shooting. That's a no-no.
> Then there's this Nocioni guy. He seems to be a match-up problem, allright, but for your team... who is this guy again?
> 
> Jamison, i like... He is an instant scorer and a solid rebounder... Off course, he couldn't guard a chair if his life depended on it... And Joe Smith as your starting C? Joe freaking Smith? You will get abused in the low-post...
> 
> I like Mason and i like Grant... If only they were starting....
> 
> I strongly recommend you give your team a thought...
> 
> But that's just me


I think I can handle your starting 5 with my starting 5.... bring it on!! :boxing: 

but seriously Mason's a better player off the bench, and I need an outside shooter in the line-up. J Rich is actually a very good 3pt shooter, his % went down from taking more shots last yr. And I like Joe Smith at C better than Grant, simple as that  

you know we may be able to work out a trade when this is all over....


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I can handle your starting 5 with my starting 5.... bring it on!! :boxing:
> 
> but seriously Mason's a better player off the bench, and I need an outside shooter in the line-up. J Rich is actually a very good 3pt shooter, his % went down from taking more shots last yr. And I like Joe Smith at C better than Grant, simple as that
> 
> you know we may be able to work out a trade when this is all over....


Any team who has Jason Kidd has my respect...

You have a great team for an uptempo pace... Kidd and J-Rich will kill a team... But in the playoffs and the half-court game i see you having some troubles...

We'll discuss trades later, dude...


----------



## c_dog

well, you know my starting lineup and my 2nd unit can both make both of your starting lineups look silly right? pierce leading the first unit along with big z and payton? then arroyo and derek anderson coming off the bench to provide instant scoring and setting traps and fast breaks? you'll be own'ed by the first unit and get out-run by the 2nd unit. nobody can keep up with my backcourt, nobody. and don't even think about driving the lane cuz ostertag and big z are there to throw it back in your face. and nobody other than the elites like shap and duncan are strong enough to score over those guys. who's gonna score over big z and ostertag? skinny c's like dalembert are gonna be pushed around like a little girl.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> well, you know my starting lineup and my 2nd unit can both make both of your starting lineups look silly right? pierce leading the first unit along with big z and payton? then arroyo and derek anderson coming off the bench to provide instant scoring and setting traps and fast breaks? you'll be own'ed by the first unit and get out-run by the 2nd unit. nobody can keep up with my backcourt, nobody. and don't even think about driving the lane cuz ostertag and big z are there to throw it back in your face. and nobody other than the elites like shap and duncan are strong enough to score over those guys. who's gonna score over big z and ostertag? *skinny c's like dalembert are gonna be pushed around like a little girl. *


I agree.
Whoever trusts guys like Dalembert to roam the middle will get nowhere in this league... :clap:


----------



## Captain Obvious

PG- Tinsley
SG- LeBron
SF- Jefferson
PF- Kwame
C- Okur

Bench: Lenard, Foster, Williams, Williamson

Offense: This team is going to run all over everybody, and they have the tools to do it. With LeBron and RJ I feel I have the best set of wings in the league. They both excel on the break, and with a playmaker like Tinsley running the point the offense should be hard to stop. Brown can also run the court with the small guys and finish on the break. In the halfcourt sets Kwame and Okur can form an inside-outside combo that would be lethal for opposing frontlines. While none of the starters are top notch shooters all three are more than capable of spreading the court with their rapidly improving three point shots. The bench is excellent with four players who have started over the course of their careers. Lenard fills the hole of being one of the best shooters in the league. Williams is capable of running the show and he doesn't turn it over. He's also clutch. Williamson is a top low post scorer.

Defense: I'll be honest, this team isn't as good on defense as it is on offense. But as a team I think they're above average. Jefferson, Brown, and Foster are all very good defenders. LeBron has the physical capabilities of being a great defender, and Williamson is solid despite being undersized. With a good defensive gameplan I believe this team will do fine.

Minutes/Expected Stats:
LeBron- 37 mpg 22 ppg 6 rpg 6 apg
Jefferson- 37 mpg 20 ppg 7 rpg 4 apg
Brown- 30 mpg 14 ppg 9 rpg
Tinsley- 26 mpg 8 ppg 8 apg
Foster- 26 mpg 6 ppg 7 rpg
Okur- 24 mpg 12 ppg 6 rpg
Lenard- 20 mpg 9 ppg 2 rpg
Williams- 20 mpg 8 ppg 3 apg
Williamson- 18 mpg 8 ppg 4 rpg


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> PG- Tinsley
> SG- LeBron
> SF- Jefferson
> PF- Kwame
> C- Okur
> 
> Bench: Lenard, Foster, Williams, Williamson
> 
> Offense: This team is going to run all over everybody, and they have the tools to do it. With LeBron and RJ I feel I have the best set of wings in the league. They both excel on the break, and with a playmaker like Tinsley running the point the offense should be hard to stop. Brown can also run the court with the small guys and finish on the break. In the halfcourt sets Kwame and Okur can form an inside-outside combo that would be lethal for opposing frontlines. While none of the starters are top notch shooters all three are more than capable of spreading the court with their rapidly improving three point shots. The bench is excellent with four players who have started over the course of their careers. Lenard fills the hole of being one of the best shooters in the league. Williams is capable of running the show and he doesn't turn it over. He's also clutch. Williamson is a top low post scorer.
> 
> Defense: I'll be honest, this team isn't as good on defense as it is on offense. But as a team I think they're above average. Jefferson, Brown, and Foster are all very good defenders. LeBron has the physical capabilities of being a great defender, and Williamson is solid despite being undersized. With a good defensive gameplan I believe this team will do fine.
> 
> Minutes/Expected Stats:
> LeBron- 37 mpg 22 ppg 6 rpg 6 apg
> Jefferson- 37 mpg 20 ppg 7 rpg 4 apg
> Brown- 30 mpg 14 ppg 9 rpg
> Tinsley- 26 mpg 8 ppg 8 apg
> Foster- 26 mpg 6 ppg 7 rpg
> Okur- 24 mpg 12 ppg 6 rpg
> Lenard- 20 mpg 9 ppg 2 rpg
> Williams- 20 mpg 8 ppg 3 apg
> Williamson- 18 mpg 8 ppg 4 rpg


One huge problem I see with this team. They will struggle immensely in the half court.


----------



## Yyzlin

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> are you going to have rosenbaum come out here to give a dissertation on why your team's going to win at the end of this thing? i just know you're picking frahm next.


I think Frahm just came upon some good luck. He had one amazing 31 point game, but not much else. I don't think he played enough minutes to make a strong judgement, unlike Collins who has seen a steady share of minutes, including the starting job with the Nets. And again, all I said was that my center rotation was strong. Are you telling me you could find 15 or even 10 better center duos?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> One huge problem I see with this team. They will struggle immensely in the half court.


Hah! 
Easy for you to say.
You're team is a Dirk-injury away to dwell for the lottery...


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I think Frahm just came upon some good luck. He had one amazing 31 point game, but not much else. I don't think he played enough minutes to make a strong judgement, unlike Collins who has seen a steady share of minutes, including the starting job with the Nets. And again, all I said was that my center rotation was strong. Are you telling me you could find 15 or even 10 better center duos?


i was bustin chops on frahm. i saw your duo and "strong" certainly didn't come to mind. however, for the role they'll play on your team, they won't be much of a liability and they'll contribute some positive things.

there were alot of backup centers picked before collins, and alot of starters picked before haywood. i haven't analyzed the duos yet, but i'm sure many will argue their duo better than yours. i'll argue it, and i don't have a true backup yet (although nene will see some time there).


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Hah!
> Easy for you to say.
> You're team is a Dirk-injury away to dwell for the lottery...


Your a Duncan injury away from not even being able to show up at the arena.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> who's gonna score over big z and ostertag? skinny c's like dalembert are gonna be pushed around like a little girl.


outward bravado does little to mask the scared little inner child (u too paulo) .


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> heh heh!
> 
> Minstrel copy-cating PauloCatarino?


Sorry, didn't know you had already recommended that.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> Wow, I didn't think my team would be considered low scoring. Paul Pierce, Big Z, can all score


"All" refers to two guys?  I agree those two guys are fine, even if Z is a health risk.



> as can Derek Anderson and Arroyo. Payton can still put up decent numbers, 15ppg, or at worse no less than 12. Mo Pete is a double digit scorer as well, and Kenny Thomas does average in double digits.. Only person who seem to have problem scoring is Ostertag.:|


Having four or five "double-digit" scorers among your entire team isn't highly impressive. Though, as I said, before, I'd start DA over MoPete.

The one mistake I think you are making in evaluation is you are comparing your team to the real NBA. In the real NBA, it might not be too bad (though I still think you'd be a bit offensively deficient).

But your team isn't competing against the the real NBA. You're competing against "our league." The median and lower level competition in our league is tougher, as a dispersal of the entire league like this leads to much more balanced teams (generally). Scoring 85 ppg might beat, say, the bad teams in the NBA but may not beat anyone in a league where the median is higher and the lowest level is higher. 

Although, now that I think about it...since some teams went all potential, the worst teams (for this season) in our league are actually probably worse than the worst teams in the real NBA.



> Edit: here's another question. should i select a young big man who's ready to contribute to give my team some longevity, or should i draft a veteran who may be on the decline but is a proven scorer and can still score? i'm leaning towards young big man just cuz there's more to choose from, and i was hoping to run with my 2nd lineup.


I'd take best value available, I wouldn't lock into veteran or young player. If the best value is a potential-laden guy, go for him. If the best value is a declining but still decent vet, go for him.


----------



## c_dog

well, i think my team can definitely compete, even in this fantasy league. ppl have paulo's team as contenders simply because he has duncan, and a couple decent role players like harpring, and battier. i think my team can definitely upset paulo's team if we were matched up in the playoffs. He has Duncan, but I have Paul Pierce, and I believe I have better role players, and a heck of a good bench with plenty of playoff experience. I think just cuz i'm missing some of the big names like KG, Duncan, Shaq, doesn't mean my team isn't as good. What i lack in quality I can make up with quantity. I think PP, Big Z, and Payton, plus a handful of veterans and deep bench, should be enough to beat pretty much any team that has been assembled so far, including the very best.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I think PP, Big Z, and Payton, plus a handful of veterans and deep bench, should be enough to beat pretty much any team that has been assembled so far, including the very best.


Now, where have I seen a star shooting guard, star center, Payton, and a handful of veterans before?


----------



## c_dog

the same star and star center alone also won championships by themselves when they were both very much motivated.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> What i lack in quality I can make up with quantity. I think PP, Big Z, and Payton, plus a handful of veterans and deep bench, should be enough to beat pretty much any team that has been assembled so far, including the very best.


I think your team can compete...I don't think it can beat *anyone* in a series.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I think your team can compete...I don't think it can beat *anyone* in a series.


au contraire, cuz i'm very confident that my team can beat your team.


----------



## The_Franchise

I can already see Minstrel's team taking the shape of "the lovable losers." 

My all-veteran team looks good to take the title in a watered down league.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7734598


CBS Sportsline has come out with there top 50 players. I have three in the top 50 (Jermaine #5) (Cassell #35) (Finley#49).

Does anyone else have 3 in top 50?


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> au contraire, cuz i'm very confident that my team can beat your team.


It's nice to be confident, but my team would stomp yours. 

Still, your veterans need your vocal support.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Well...i looked at the squads and it looks like only me, DaUnbreakableKing, and Rawse have three top 50 players. 

DaUnbreakableKing - Randolph (#27), Sprewell (#44), Brad Miller (#37)
Rawse - Manu Ginobili (#39), Boozer (#36), Shaq (#1)
DaBigTicketKG21 - Jermaine (#5), Cassell (#34), Finley (#49)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7734598
> 
> 
> CBS Sportsline has come out with there top 50 players. I have three in the top 50 (Jermaine #5) (Cassell #35) (Finley#49).
> 
> Does anyone else have 3 in top 50?


11. paul pierce
47. big Z
payton underconsideration, but you know in terms of skills he is still up there.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Well...i looked at the squads and it looks like only me, DaUnbreakableKing, and Rawse have three top 50 players.
> 
> DaUnbreakableKing - Randolph (#27), Sprewell (#44), Brad Miller (#37)
> Rawse - Manu Ginobili (#39), Boozer (#36), Shaq (#1)
> DaBigTicketKG21 - Jermaine (#5), Cassell (#34), Finley (#49)


I'm pretty close. I'm sure some would say I do, but according to CBS Sportsline.

Ben Wallace #10, Corey Maggette #46 & 
1st "under consideration:" Antoine Walker (#51)


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> well, i think my team can definitely compete, even in this fantasy league. ppl have paulo's team as contenders simply because he has duncan, and a couple decent role players like harpring, and battier. i think my team can definitely upset paulo's team if we were matched up in the playoffs. He has Duncan, but I have Paul Pierce, and I believe I have better role players, and a heck of a good bench with plenty of playoff experience. I think just cuz i'm missing some of the big names like KG, Duncan, Shaq, doesn't mean my team isn't as good. What i lack in quality I can make up with quantity. I think PP, Big Z, and Payton, plus a handful of veterans and deep bench, should be enough to beat pretty much any team that has been assembled so far, including the very best.


paulos team just has much, much better interior defense, and is better on the boards. and pierce's stock certainly isn't at an all-time high right now. neither is payton's.


----------



## Spriggan

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Ray Allen / Eric Piatkowski
SF: Bruce Bowen / Grant Healthy
PF: P.J. Brown / Etan Thomas 
C: Adonal Foyle / Calvin Booth

You guys are so dead if Grant Hill pans out. :devil:

And from what's been said, he seems to be faring much better this year than he has previous years. Perhaps the ankle is fully healed??

Look out, boys.

I can already say with some certainty that I have by far the best three-point shooting team in this little tournament type thingamajig dealio we have going on here.

If Grant is healthy, you just know he'll be effective. You can tell just by looking at the games he managed to play with Orlando. He was still putting up some pretty neato stats, all things considered. Particularly the 29 games he played in 02-03. 29 mpg, 14.5 ppg, 7.1 boards (!), 4.2 assists, and a ridiculous 49% from the field. Honestly, I think my team is top 5 if The Ankle is okay.

If not, well, I surely don't have a terrible team. But it's probably nothing special.

From what I can tell (and from what other, far less knowledgable people such as kflo and Minstrel have told me) my only real weakness seems to be interior offense. However, Ray, Nash, and a healthy Grant would give me enough offensive firepower to offset that, in my opinion.

Besides that..

Perimeter offense: Check
Perimeter defense: Check
Interior defense: Check
Rebounding: Check
Hustle: Check
Passing: Check
Shooting: Check (3-point shooting: super check)
Slashing: Check

I think I have a pretty balanced team. Don't let me down Grant.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> PG: Steve Nash
> SG: Ray Allen / Eric Piatkowski
> SF: Bruce Bowen / Grant Healthy
> PF: P.J. Brown / Etan Thomas
> C: Adonal Foyle / Calvin Booth
> 
> You guys are so dead if Grant Hill pans out. :devil:
> 
> And from what's been said, he seems to be faring much better this year than he has previous years. Perhaps the ankle is fully healed??
> 
> Look out, boys.
> 
> I can already say with some certainty that I have by far the best three-point shooting team in this little tournament type thingamajig dealio we have going on here.
> 
> If Grant is healthy, you just know he'll be effective. You can tell just by looking at the games he managed to play with Orlando. He was still putting up some pretty neato stats, all things considered. Particularly the 29 games he played in 02-03. 29 mpg, 14.5 ppg, 7.1 boards (!), 4.2 assists, and a ridiculous 49% from the field. Honestly, I think my team is top 5 if The Ankle is okay.
> 
> If not, well, I surely don't have a terrible team. But it's probably nothing special.
> 
> From what I can tell (and from what other, far less knowledgable people such as kflo and Minstrel have told me) my only real weakness seems to be interior offense. However, Ray, Nash, and a healthy Grant would give me enough offensive firepower to offset that, in my opinion.
> 
> Besides that..
> 
> Perimeter offense: Check
> Perimeter defense: Check
> Interior defense: Check
> Rebounding: Check
> Hustle: Check
> Passing: Check
> Shooting: Check (3-point shooting: super check)
> Slashing: Check
> 
> I think I have a pretty balanced team. Don't let me down Grant.


alot riding on the 168th pick in the draft, a guy even you didn't think was worth a 5th round pick.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> paulos team just has much, much better interior defense, and is better on the boards. and pierce's stock certainly isn't at an all-time high right now. neither is payton's.


well, i fail to see how he has better interior defense nor how he is better on the boards. he has duncan, who's the only person who provides both of that, but I have Ostertag and Big Z who should provide better interior defense than the skinny chandler, and I have thomas, who's one of the best rebounders in the league. big z and ostertag can all rebound too.

so i actually think my team has better rebounding. i think kenny thomas is underrated by so many ppl it's not even funny. he's a double double guy who really has a knack for getting rebounds, especially offensive rebounds. big z isn't known for interior defense or rebounding, but he does block shots a rebound decently well, then add ostertag off the bench, i can choose to go with an offensive 5 or defensive 5.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> alot riding on the 168th pick in the draft, a guy even you didn't think was worth a 5th round pick.


My first three picks were perimeter players. I wasn't about to waste a 5th round pick on yet another one, particularly not a risk like Hill.

6th round, though? No problemo.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> well, i think my team can definitely compete, even in this fantasy league. *ppl have paulo's team as contenders * simply because he has duncan, and a couple decent role players like harpring, and battier. i think my team can definitely upset paulo's team if we were matched up in the playoffs.


They do?  

Seriously, now...

The way this Draft was created, it was meant to assure there would be no drop-off in talent available for all GMs.

I had the luck to be able to pick #3, who i made Tim Duncan. On the other hand, my 2nd pick in this "snake-type" format was bound to be a very inferior player.

Therefore, i may have in the roster the best player in the league, but my second best player is not even at all-star level.

That being said, and the fact Duncan alone would get me a few victories, i tried to mold the rest of the team into a playoff contender: defenders, no egos, inside-outside offense and above all hard workers (well, Howard excluded, off course).

My team may not be the best, or even in the Top-10, but i bet it won't be a pushover coming playoff time.

That is, if i make it 

Obviously, i still have a couple of astonishingly insightfull picks up my sleeve 


EDIT: Almost forgot, c_dog: my team can and WILL kick your ***


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> well, i fail to see how he has better interior defense nor how he is better on the boards. he has duncan, who's the only person who provides both of that, but I have Ostertag and Big Z who should provide better interior defense than the skinny chandler, and I have thomas, who's one of the best rebounders in the league. big z and ostertag can all rebound too.
> 
> so i actually think my team has better rebounding. i think kenny thomas is underrated by so many ppl it's not even funny. he's a double double guy who really has a knack for getting rebounds, especially offensive rebounds. big z isn't known for interior defense or rebounding, but he does block shots a rebound decently well, then add ostertag off the bench, i can choose to go with an offensive 5 or defensive 5.


chandlers reb/48 are much better than both thomas and z. duncan's the best rebounder of the bunch. and harpring's an excellent rebounder at the 3 (8 rpg last season, in his 31 games). duncan's the best interior defender of the bunch, and chandler, who'll probably play more of a 4 on defense, is much better defensively than thomas, imo. ostertag gives you the reb and defense, but you'd probably only count on playing him 10-15 mpg.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7734598
> 
> 
> CBS Sportsline has come out with there top 50 players. I have three in the top 50 (Jermaine #5) (Cassell #35) (Finley#49).
> 
> Does anyone else have 3 in top 50?


Oh no! A quick skim of that list, and I quickly dismiss it when Shaq is at #1. 

Finley aint top 50, no way.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh no! A quick skim of that list, and I quickly dismiss it when Shaq is at #1.
> 
> Finley aint top 50, no way.


The only reason Finley is not top40 is because of injuries. name someone else who averaged 19pts, 4, 4. Finley will still get a lot of minutes this year especially with Nash gone. #49 (It still stands)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> I had the luck to be able to pick #3, who i made Tim Duncan. On the other hand, my 2nd pick in this "snake-type" format was bound to be a very inferior player.
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot, c_dog: my team can and WILL kick your ***


i don't think so, i think there is plenty of talent available in the 2nd round. a lot of ppl went with unproven talent, which caused a lot of all-star type players to slip. this is obvous as you can see antoine walker fell all the way to the 3rd round, it's just a matter of whether you want them or not. anotine walker is easily an all-star, but not everybody wants a guy like walker until the 3rd because he's not exactly the kind of player you want to build around despite him being incredibly talented, so to say there wasn't enough stars available in the 2nd round is just wrong. guys who had picks at the beginning and then end are in the best positions imho.

As for the edit, No way. one friendly bump from big z or ostertag and chandler is out of there. who is gonna take the pressure away from tim duncan?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> chandlers reb/48 are much better than both thomas and z. duncan's the best rebounder of the bunch. and harpring's an excellent rebounder at the 3 (8 rpg last season, in his 31 games). duncan's the best interior defender of the bunch, and chandler, who'll probably play more of a 4 on defense, is much better defensively than thomas, imo. ostertag gives you the reb and defense, but you'd probably only count on playing him 10-15 mpg.


and how many games did chandler play? he's too skinny to play C which is why he gets pushed around and get injured all the time. as for his reb/48, ostertag plays similar minutes and gets rather similar stats, and he was my 7th pick, and my backup at C. you know chandler is gonna get owned by Z and then owned again by Ostertag. he doesn't have the strength to guard either of those 2. not to mention chandler doesn't have as much experience as big z or ostertag. chandler at C is very detrimental to paulo's team, even if he has duncan.

harpring is an excellent rebounder, i agree, but hey, if you're gonna start talking about small guys rebounding skills, then you must admit that Paul Pierce is a good rebounder too.

overall, paulo has duncan, chandler, and harpring who are good rebounders, but I also can hold my own with big Z, kenny thomas, ostertag, and pierce. therefore I have to disagree with any argument that i dont' have enough rebounding. question: does anybody know that thomas averages over 10rpg? ppl seem to act like his 10rpg don't count for anything.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Pure Scorer's pick has been skipped.

7M3 is up.
----------------
Pacers Fan
WhoDaBest23
c_dog


----------



## c_dog

i should just say who i'm gonna pick right now. i don't think anybody would possibly want who i'm about to draft.:| he does provide some size and scoring though.. i think.. but he doesn't have much name value.. and i don't think he'll be very well received.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> and how many games did chandler play? he's too skinny to play C which is why he gets pushed around and get injured all the time. as for his reb/48, ostertag plays similar minutes and gets rather similar stats, and he was my 7th pick, and my backup at C. you know chandler is gonna get owned by Z and then owned again by Ostertag. he doesn't have the strength to guard either of those 2. not to mention chandler doesn't have as much experience as big z or ostertag. chandler at C is very detrimental to paulo's team, even if he has duncan.
> 
> harpring is an excellent rebounder, i agree, but hey, if you're gonna start talking about small guys rebounding skills, then you must admit that Paul Pierce is a good rebounder too.
> 
> overall, paulo has duncan, chandler, and harpring who are good rebounders, but I also can hold my own with big Z, kenny thomas, ostertag, and pierce. therefore I have to disagree with any argument that i dont' have enough rebounding. question: does anybody know that thomas averages over 10rpg? ppl seem to act like his 10rpg don't count for anything.


yes, ostertag's a better rebounder and defender than z and comparable to chandler, but you're not going to play him major minutes because of his inferiority on the offensive side. chandler, i presume, paulo expects to play pretty big minutes. whether he can remains to be seen. he's certainly a risk for paulo. duncan's easily the best rebounder of the bunch. assuming chandler is able to play big minutes and stay healthy, which is a decent if, i think he's got you beat on the boards. thomas is a good rebounder - 10+ counts. but that doesn't mean he's a better rebounder than the other guys we're talking about here. i'd expect duncan to be the one guarding z or ostertag - and are you seriously expecting ostertag to own ANYONE on the offensive end??? c'mon.

i certainly don't want to carry the torch for paulo though. his team has issues as well, and will be exposed. chandler is a risk, among other things. 

i'll continue discussing your team, but i'm done pumping up paulo. his team sucks.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> i don't think so, i think there is plenty of talent available in the 2nd round. a lot of ppl went with unproven talent, which caused a lot of all-star type players to slip.


Not quite, young grasshopper...
What i said was that about the time I had my 2nd pick, the talent was already diluted...

As for the All-star players available:
In the last 3 years, there was 38 all-stars.

1 doesn't count anymore - Jordan
23 were taken in the 1st round
7 in the second round.

So, after my 2nd pick, 7 former all stars were taken:
SAR, Wally and Payton aren't all star players no more;
Dikembe's game is shot
Zo and Mashburn have serious injury problems;



> this is obvous as you can see antoine walker fell all the way to the 3rd round, it's just a matter of whether you want them or not. anotine walker is easily an all-star, but not everybody wants a guy like walker until the 3rd because he's not exactly the kind of player you want to build around despite him being incredibly talented,


"incredible talented" and "Antoine Walker" don't fit well in the same sentence.
Walker is NOT an all star player today. He is, at best, a good second scoring option.



> guys who had picks at the beginning and then end are in the best positions imho.


Debatable, debatable.
Like i said, 2 all stars can match better than a top-5 and a non-allstar.



> As for the edit, No way. one friendly bump from big z or ostertag and chandler is out of there. who is gonna take the pressure away from tim duncan?


Z is The Glass Man himself. Mihm will make sure he remembers that.
And i expect to make at least 25 3pointers a game against your team...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> i should just say who i'm gonna pick right now. * i don't think anybody would possibly want who i'm about to draft.:| he does provide some size and scoring though.. i think.. but he doesn't have much name value.. and i don't think he'll be very well received.*


Another one?
Don't do that!!!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> yes, ostertag's a better rebounder and defender than z and comparable to chandler, but you're not going to play him major minutes because of his inferiority on the offensive side. chandler, i presume, paulo expects to play pretty big minutes. whether he can remains to be seen. he's certainly a risk for paulo. duncan's easily the best rebounder of the bunch. assuming chandler is able to play big minutes and stay healthy, which is a decent if, i think he's got you beat on the boards. thomas is a good rebounder - 10+ counts. but that doesn't mean he's a better rebounder than the other guys we're talking about here. i'd expect duncan to be the one guarding z or ostertag - and are you seriously expecting ostertag to own ANYONE on the offensive end??? c'mon.
> 
> i certainly don't want to carry the torch for paulo though. his team has issues as well, and will be exposed. chandler is a risk, among other things.
> 
> i'll continue discussing your team, but i'm done pumping up paulo. his team sucks.


so chandler can remain on the court but Ostertag can't? Ostertag has a much higher fg% and actually scores more than Chandler in limited minutes. I know we're done talking about paulo's team, but heck, I don't see how you can say Ostertag can't remain on the court because he's an offensive liability when you say Chandler can play big minutes. I think it's safe to say that outside the top centers like shaq, magloire, yao, brad miller, and Z, most centers have zero offensive game. ostertag will be a liability on offense, yes, but 99% of the centers are too.

and i expect ostertag to play limited minutes, but it'll be a lot more than 15mpg, i'll tell you that. i say somewhere between 25-27mpg. when you have an all-star center like big Z of course you won't be playing your backup center as much. I just need ostertag to give big z some rest and bring some defense and rebounding, something different to the team.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> i certainly don't want to carry the torch for paulo though.


Too bad, kflo. You were doing a terrific job.
In fact, i think i'll offer you a PR job for my team after you get the boot from your underachieving team...  



> his team has issues as well, and will be exposed.


Hah! 
And off course my team has issues. Who do you think i'm running? The Showtime Lakers?  



> chandler is a risk, among other things.


I admit gambling a lot picking Chandler. But we will see... And "other things"? What "other things"? Didn't like my Mihm pick?  



> i'll continue discussing your team, but i'm done pumping up paulo. his team sucks.


Hey!
Don't make me regret offering you a job!!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Not quite, young grasshopper...
> What i said was that about the time I had my 2nd pick, the talent was already diluted...
> 
> As for the All-star players available:
> In the last 3 years, there was 38 all-stars.
> 
> 1 doesn't count anymore - Jordan
> 23 were taken in the 1st round
> 7 in the second round.
> 
> So, after my 2nd pick, 7 former all stars were taken:
> SAR, Wally and Payton aren't all star players no more;
> Dikembe's game is shot
> Zo and Mashburn have serious injury problems;
> 
> 
> 
> "incredible talented" and "Antoine Walker" don't fit well in the same sentence.
> Walker is NOT an all star player today. He is, at best, a good second scoring option.
> 
> 
> 
> Debatable, debatable.
> Like i said, 2 all stars can match better than a top-5 and a non-allstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Z is The Glass Man himself. Mihm will make sure he remembers that.
> And i expect to make at least 25 3pointers a game against your team...


There are many talented players in the league, and a lot of them arguably should be all-stars, even if they never got to play in the all-star weekend. Anyhow, allstar or not, they are a lot closer to being stars than tyson chandler. you could have picked someone who was more ready to contribute and more proven, someone like Marcus Camby. At least he's no bigger risk than Chandler, who's just as injury prone. Or how about guys like Dampier? Who was available in the 3rd round. That's if you want a center. You also could have picked a guy like Andre Miller, it didn't have to be a center.

I say a superstar like Duncan, plus a semi-star like Andre Miller, is certainly just as good as a team with two all-stars, if not better. And the best thing about picking at the end of each round is you get to pick 2 in a row, so players that you want to draft don't get taken and screw up your gameplan. sometimes i'd wait half a round for a player and he gets taken a couple spots before my pick, and i have to rethink my gameplan.

When was the last time Big Z had serious injury problems? He's been healthy for 2 season, so I think he's fine now. Not just that he's been playing the best basketball his entire career, and he's still in his prime. he's no glass man.



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Another one?
> Don't do that!!!


didn't like my ostertag pick? or derek anderson?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> There are many talented players in the league, and a lot of them arguably should be all-stars, even if they never got to play in the all-star weekend. Anyhow, allstar or not, they are a lot closer to being stars than tyson chandler. you could have picked someone who was more ready to contribute and more proven, someone like Marcus Camby. At least he's no bigger risk than Chandler, who's just as injury prone. Or how about guys like Dampier? Who was available in the 3rd round. That's if you want a center. You also could have picked a guy like Andre Miller, it didn't have to be a center.
> 
> I say a superstar like Duncan, plus a semi-star like Andre Miller, is certainly just as good as a team with two all-stars, if not better. And the best thing about picking at the end of each round is you get to pick 2 in a row, so players that you want to draft don't get taken and screw up your gameplan. sometimes i'd wait half a round for a player and he gets taken a couple spots before my pick, and i have to rethink my gameplan.
> 
> When was the last time Big Z had serious injury problems? He's been healthy for 2 season, so I think he's fine now. Not just that he's been playing the best basketball his entire career, and he's still in his prime. he's no glass man.


Camby and Chandler are similar types of players: limitations on offense, rebounders and shot blockers. Camby is also an injury risk (such as Chadler). I considered both, then opted for the younger one (much younger). Dampier i don't like much, and he certainly doesn't have Chandler's potential to became a great defensive presence...

i needed a center for my #2 or #3 picks (4 picks away). I gathered that i would never get to pick an adequate center with my 4th pick.
So it was Chandler. I could have taken him with the 3rd pick, but what's the point in waiting if he was the player i wanted?

Too harsh on Big Z. He indeed seems physically ok. Got me here.

C_Dog, i think we are boggarting the thread. Just confess that my team would wipe the floor with yours and let's move on, OK?  Deal? :makeadeal


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Camby and Chandler are similar types of players: limitations on offense, rebounders and shot blockers. Camby is also an injury risk (such as Chadler). I considered both, then opted for the younger one (much younger). Dampier i don't like much, and he certainly doesn't have Chandler's potential to became a great defensive presence...
> 
> i needed a center for my #2 or #3 picks (4 picks away). I gathered that i would never get to pick an adequate center with my 4th pick.
> So it was Chandler. I could have taken him with the 3rd pick, but what's the point in waiting if he was the player i wanted?
> 
> Too harsh on Big Z. He indeed seems physically ok. Got me here.
> 
> C_Dog, i think we are boggarting the thread. Just confess that my team would wipe the floor with yours and let's move on, OK?  Deal? :makeadeal


Well, what's the point of waiting on chandler to develop when you can win now with Duncan? i would have picked someone like camby instead, who's just a better player right now. chandler can be great, but chances are he'll never ben anything more than a marcus camby, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Anyway, someone tell yyzlin that i changed my mind on my pick yet again. i just calculated my team's projected stats and turns out i don't need a scorer after all. i already average around 115ppg or so with 8 players. to avoid bombarding him with pm's i'm just going to draft the player myself. i keep going back and forth between defender/scorer, young bigman/veteran.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> so chandler can remain on the court but Ostertag can't? Ostertag has a much higher fg% and actually scores more than Chandler in limited minutes. I know we're done talking about paulo's team, but heck, I don't see how you can say Ostertag can't remain on the court because he's an offensive liability when you say Chandler can play big minutes. I think it's safe to say that outside the top centers like shaq, magloire, yao, brad miller, and Z, most centers have zero offensive game. ostertag will be a liability on offense, yes, but 99% of the centers are too.
> 
> and i expect ostertag to play limited minutes, but it'll be a lot more than 15mpg, i'll tell you that. i say somewhere between 25-27mpg. when you have an all-star center like big Z of course you won't be playing your backup center as much. I just need ostertag to give big z some rest and bring some defense and rebounding, something different to the team.


i can't imagine you'll have ostertag and ilgauskas in the game at the same time, so i figured you'd go 30 mpg with big z. every minute for big o is a minute that z's not on the court, in my mind.

my point wasn't that o can't be on the court and chandler can. just that you wouldn't plan on having o on the court, and paulo will.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> i can't imagine you'll have ostertag and ilgauskas in the game at the same time, so i figured you'd go 30 mpg with big z. every minute for big o is a minute that z's not on the court, in my mind.
> 
> my point wasn't that o can't be on the court and chandler can. just that you wouldn't plan on having o on the court, and paulo will.


Hmm, you never know. Maybe there will be stretches where i'll have Z play PF against teams with big PF's like Duncan.


----------



## 7M3

Team 7M3 selects... Steve Blake.

Averaged 6 points, and 3 assists, while shooting 39% from 3-pt range, in only 18 MPG. Good numbers for a rook, should be a well above average back-up for his career.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... Steve Blake.
> 
> Averaged 6 points, and 3 assists, while shooting 39% from 3-pt range, in only 18 MPG. Good numbers for a rook, should be a well above average back-up for his career.


You've assembled quite a harem of young men for yourself!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... Steve Blake.
> 
> Averaged 6 points, and 3 assists, while shooting 39% from 3-pt range, in only 18 MPG. Good numbers for a rook, should be a well above average back-up for his career.


i knew he would be picked soon. one of the players on my list.


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... Steve Blake.


nice pick, i was considering him earlier.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> You've assembled quite a harem of young men for yourself!


You think I'm drafting for upside?


----------



## Spriggan

Team Spriggan : Every other team ::

Wilt Chamberlain : Yinka Dare


----------



## Hibachi!

What Team Spriggan is to Team SacKings384 in greatness is what Lyle Lovett is to Brad Pitt in prettiness...

*edited happy?


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> What Team Spriggan is to Team SacKings384 is what Lyle Lovett is to Brad Pitt


In handsome or in music?


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Team Spriggan : Every other team ::
> 
> Wilt Chamberlain : Yinka Dare


Phew. For a second I thought my team was the equivalent of Slavko Vranes.


----------



## Yyzlin

Pacers Fan selects Rodney White with the 256th pick. 

WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for pick #257.

Due Up
---------
258. c_dog
259. MingBling
260. texan

Pick Unused: Pure Scorer


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Pacers Fan selects Rodney White with the 256th pick.
> 
> WhoDaBest23 is now on the clock for pick #257.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 258. c_dog
> 259. MingBling
> 260. texan
> 
> Pick Unused: Pure Scorer


Not a bad pick i suppose. I still don't know who i'm gonna pick yet. It's a race between 3-5 big man.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Any thoughts on the White pick? He does great to solidify my "criminal" team. He also had some pretty good stats for his minutes.

Camby/Gooden/Artest/Christie/Arenas

Battie/?/White/Sura/Jones


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> You can say Griffin is talented, but he has accomplish little in the league. And IF he gets his head straight is a big if. I personally don't think many teams are willing to take that chance on him.


all it takes is 1.


----------



## c_dog

well, good luck with him. i don't see him playing many games this season, if any, nevermind contributing or starting on a team like what you're planning to do.

right now your team is full of question marks. can kobe lead a team? can bender start at the 4? will griffen have a place in the league? will he contribute? i don't see all these questions working out. i say kobe will be able to lead a team(one with some decent pieces like the lakers), but that's it. your team has too many holes. nevermind a backup 4, you need a starting 4, and i don't think you can get one this late in the draft. you best chance is to move nene back to the 4.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> well, good luck with him. i don't see him playing many games this season, if any, nevermind contributing or starting on a team like what you're planning to do.
> 
> right now your team is full of question marks. can kobe lead a team? can bender start at the 4? will griffen have a place in the league? will he contribute? i don't see all these questions working out. i say kobe will be able to lead a team(one with some decent pieces like the lakers), but that's it. your team has too many holes. nevermind a backup 4, you need a starting 4, and i don't think you can get one this late in the draft. you best chance is to move nene back to the 4.


nene's my starting 4. dalembert's my starting 5. that's a strong frontcourt. bender plays the 3. rotating into the 3 spot is penny, kobe and griffin. kobe's got the 2 spot, and i can have penny and hughes play the 2 as well. hughes starts at the 1, with rafer backing him up. i can easily go with a strong 3 guard rotation and still have size. taylor provides instant frontcourt offense off the bench. 

my team should be able to rebound well, with dalembert cleaning up the boards, nene improving on the boards, and size at the other positions, and a very strong rebounding backcourt. i can defend the perimeter and the interior. i can penetrate, i can play in the post, and i can shoot the 3. the question marks are bender, nene, dalembert and griffin - nene and dalembert will do nothing but continue to get better. the question marks are how good they'll be, not if they'll be good. bender should have increased minutes this year - he has a role to play - use his 7' body and athleticism to defend, and shoot the 3, grab some boards. griffin the same thing, and he's a pretty good rebounder.

why don't you think griffin will play many games? will he get hurt? will he have a breakdown? why won't he contribute? are they so loaded at the 2 forward spots? does he not have talent?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> bender should have increased minutes this year - he has a role to play - use his 7' body and athleticism to defend, and shoot the 3, grab some boards. griffin the same thing, and he's a pretty good rebounder.
> 
> why don't you think griffin will play many games? will he get hurt? will he have a breakdown? why won't he contribute? are they so loaded at the 2 forward spots? does he not have talent?


Isn't that what they say about Bender every year? Pacers still have Artest, and as long as they have Artest Bender will never have a lot of minutes. He's still as unproven as they come and at this point, is nothing but "potential".

Why do you think Griffin will even play this year? Has he gotten his head straight? Is he in game shape? How do you know if his game hasn't deteriorate after spending such a long time away from basketball? I think you're one of the few ppl who are optimistic about Griffin. I'd say 90% of the gm's would agree with me that Griffin will most likely not even play this year.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't that what they say about Bender every year? Pacers still have Artest, and as long as they have Artest Bender will never have a lot of minutes. He's still as unproven as they come and at this point, is nothing but "potential".
> 
> Why do you think Griffin will even play this year? Has he gotten his head straight? Is he in game shape? How do you know if his game hasn't deteriorate after spending such a long time away from basketball? I think you're one of the few ppl who are optimistic about Griffin. I'd say 90% of the gm's would agree with me that Griffin will most likely not even play this year.


bender is mostly potential at this point. i'll certainly agree with that (as are a ton of guys who have been picked already - many rookies). we'll see how much he plays this year. his talent, the things he does well, make him a good fit for my team, imo. and he's young with still alot of upside. i have no problem taking a chance on him, or griffin, because of the skills they bring to the table, and what i'm looking to get out of them. 

and you really think minn signed griffin to not play this year? why would they even bother signing him now? 

"I don't know if Eddie knows how good he is," forward Kevin Garnett said. "Eddie's a warrior, man. In all my days of playing against him, there's no easy nights against Eddie."

and he hasn't spent an entire year away from basketball. he was with the nets this past january - he just chose rehab before he was able to play in any games .


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> and you really think minn signed griffin to not play this year? why would they even bother signing him now?
> 
> "I don't know if Eddie knows how good he is," forward Kevin Garnett said. "Eddie's a warrior, man. In all my days of playing against him, there's no easy nights against Eddie."
> 
> and he hasn't spent an entire year away from basketball. he was with the nets this past january - he just chose rehab before he was able to play in any games .


Yea, and I'm so sure the nets signed griffin to not play last year too. A team can have up to 15 players on their roster, sometimes they decided to fill it with a guy with potential but aren't necessarily going to contribute.

You can say "oh, minny signed griffin so that must mean he's ready to play" but at the same time i can say "oh, nets decided not to re-sign griffin, even though they were willing to take a chance on him last season, that must mean they decided he's not worth it". it goes both ways. a lot of players get signed to a good team and end up not contributing at all. just cuz a player gets signed doesn't mean he's ready to play, it's all up to the player, whether he has the motivation.

as for kg's comments, what do you expect him to say? "oh, i can't believe we got griffin. he's a underachieving loser who's messed up in the head and he sucks so much that he wasn't even selected for the rookie all-star game when it was hosted in his hometown philly." he's the leader of the team, and he's just showing his support, nothing more.

and yes, we all know rehabing is the same thing as playing basketball.:uhoh:


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> and yes, we all know rehabing is the same thing as playing basketball.:uhoh:


it was alcohol and drug rehab


----------



## kflo

my expectation is that a bunch of teams were interested, and minn ultimately signed griffin, because they expect to get something from him. he's signed on the first day of training camp. what would you expect them to do with him, if he's ready to play ball?

i understand your skepticism, but it would be unusual to sign someone for training camp, someone with alot of ability, and not expect them to play at all. he may prove to be a bad signing, maybe he forgot how to play, but i expect that minn signed him expecting that if he doesn't fall off the wagon he'll play.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> my expectation is that a bunch of teams were interested, and minn ultimately signed griffin, because they expect to get something from him. he's signed on the first day of training camp. what would you expect them to do with him, if he's ready to play ball?
> 
> i understand your skepticism, but it would be unusual to sign someone for training camp, someone with alot of ability, and not expect them to play at all. he may prove to be a bad signing, maybe he forgot how to play, but i expect that minn signed him expecting that if he doesn't fall off the wagon he'll play.


a bunch of teams were interested but none of them were interested enough to sign him. Let's face it, they bring all sorts of ppl in for workouts and training camps. Most of them end up getting waived even if they're lucky enough to see minutes during the preseason.

minny signed him thinking even if he weren't any good they can just waive him. they had very little to lose. i doubt they signed him because they think he's ready to play, if that was true they would have signed him over the summer, not the first day of training camp. they probably just need someone else for kg to pick on now that rickert is gone.


----------



## HippieHair33

dammit, yyzlin and pacersfan took my guys!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I pick *Dorell Wright* with my pick.










I don't think he's been chosen yet...


----------



## c_dog

is it 24 hours yet? should i just assume he's not going to post within the next couple of hours and that he's not planning to pick the same player as mine? 

editops, posted this right after he finish.

Well, tough tough pick, so many other talent available, but I have to pick a solid promising big man. That's why I pick darius songaila.










he played well when brad miller was injured last season, and averaged great numbers during that span. he's definitely ready to play, and he'll be a great player to bring off the bench at the 4 spot. for those who don't know him and wonder how good he is, let's just say he's good enough so that the kings decided to protect him over a certain talented player called gerald wallace.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> is it 24 hours yet? should i just assume he's not going to post within the next couple of hours and that he's not planning to pick the same player as mine?


your turn now


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> your turn now


yeah thanx, i noticed.

comments on my pick? i know i passed up some arguably more valuable players, but i figured it's about time i drafted a 4, especially one that isn't so undersized this time. i had several 4's in mind, but he was the best one available, imo, given that he had no real weakness. he can score, and with a high efficiency, rebound, and is not a bad defender unlike a lot of the prototype pf's. he gives me some youth on the team, and allow my 2nd unit to run the fast break. only problem with this pick is that he hasn't had that many minutes so most posters don't even know how good he is.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I pick *Dorell Wright* with my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's been chosen yet...


Wow, good selection at this point, but he looks like a total douche in that pic. :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I pick *Dorell Wright* with my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's been chosen yet...


What a steal. I was crossing my fingers hoping he'd come back to me, but that's like another 50 picks...


----------



## The_Franchise

With the 259th pick in the GM Challenge Draft, the Bling's select *Charlie Ward*. 

Really, this completes the championship team.

PG: Bobby Jackson / Charlie Ward
SG: Gordan Giricek / Fred Hoiberg
SF: Vince Carter / Edu Najera
PF: Kurt Thomas / Antonio Davis / Najera
C: Jamaal Magloire / Antonio Davis

Great defense at every position except SF. Every starter on this team can score, we can swing it around the perimeter with Jackson, Giricek and Carter or go inside-out with Magloire, who has become a force to reckon with in the paint. Kurt Thomas is one of the most underrated PF's in the league, besides providing solid defense and rebounding he can hit mid range jump shots and easily average 10 ppg. This team can get out on the run and has some great finishers in Carter and Jackson. Few teams can compete with us.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Sorry about missing my pick, didnt have any internet access for the last couple of days. I'll take danny fortson


----------



## Spriggan

On what planet is Giricek considered a "great" defender?

Because it's certainly not the planet we adoringly dub 'Earth'.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I pick *Dorell Wright* with my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's been chosen yet...


I was sure he'd make it to me  4 picks away..


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> On what planet is Giricek considered a "great" defender?
> 
> Because it's certainly not the planet we adoringly dub 'Earth'.


the same planet kurt thomas is considered a great defender, probably.


----------



## Captain Obvious

texan is up
--------------------
OG
Minstrel
bballife


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> On what planet is Giricek considered a "great" defender?


Watch saw Jazz games on league pass this season. Giricek attacks the ball but still stays in front of his man. Tough to score points on this guy... some say this is always the case when a player gets taken under Sloan's wing but he is going to make a name for himself on the defensive end this season.



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> the same planet kurt thomas is considered a great defender, probably.


He has always been considered a great post up defender, not a great help defender but he is aggressive when guarding his opponent and if he could stay out of foul trouble then he is capable of averaging around 1.5 bpg and 1.2 spg in 36 mpg.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> He has always been considered a great post up defender, not a great help defender but he is aggressive when guarding his opponent and if he could stay out of foul trouble then he is capable of averaging around 1.5 bpg and 1.2 spg in 36 mpg.


he's never been considered a great post defender, or even very good. not in the least. he's mediocre defensively. he's tough, and he tries, but he doesn't have the size or agility to shut guys down. and as you said, he's limited as a help defender. he's constantly on the shopping block because he doesn't give the knicks the post defense or offense they really need. he's a nice player, but has limitations. imo, better suited as a backup.

his per 36 min numbers come out to 1.1 bpg, and 0.8 spg.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> his per 36 min numbers come out to 1.1 bpg, and 0.8 spg.


definitely not a good defender's number, especially in hte east where there's a lack of big man. how do you think he's do against bigger pf's in the leauge?


----------



## texan

i select courtney alexander(if of course he hasnt been picked)

I checked a couple times and didnt see him on the draft board, but if he has been taken jus say and ill change my pick


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> he's never been considered a great post defender, or even very good. not in the least. he's mediocre defensively.


This is very much your own opinion. Every scout or NBA in the league will tell you Thomas is definitely an above average defender. Since you don't believe me do a google search for Kurt Thomas +defender and take your pick of what article to read.



> he's constantly on the shopping block because he doesn't give the knicks the post defense or offense they really need.


He has been on the shopping block because he previously had a very reasonable contract and was the only asset the Knicks had. Now Isiah has just gotten restless from the 1 month of inactivity and wants to see what he can get for KT.



> his per 36 min numbers come out to 1.1 bpg, and 0.8 spg.


He averaged 1.2 bpg and 1 spg in less than 32 minutes with the Knicks 2 years ago. I just think a tandem of him and Magloire in the paint will be tough as nails on defense


----------



## HippieHair33

damn you guys, by the time my pick comes around there will be no one on my list of players!


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> damn you guys, by the time my pick comes around there will be no one on my list of players!


With a look at your team, I seriously doubt you even have a list.

BFreak.


----------



## OG

I select Nikoloz Tskitishvili


----------



## Minstrel

The Minstrels select center *Aaron Williams*.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> The Minstrels select center *Aaron Williams*.


Nice last few picks.

BTW: Minstrel, I thought Aaron Williams was a PF?


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice last few picks.
> 
> BTW: Minstrel, I thought Aaron Williams was a PF?


He is, but has been seeing most of his time at C (cus K-mart got the bulk of PF PT & they were lacking any real centers)


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice last few picks.
> 
> BTW: Minstrel, I thought Aaron Williams was a PF?


He's played both...mostly center, as OG said, since Kenyon Martin had taken over the power forward spot for the Nets.

And he's played center quite well. On a per minute basis, he's fairly productive for a backup center. He'll fill in the time Dampier rests quite nicely.


----------



## Tersk

*Chris Kaman* 









*Stromile Swift* 









*Josh Howard* 









*Tracy McGrady* 









*Kirk Hinrich* 









*Bench* 





























Lorenzen Wright | Raja Bell | Marcus Banks | Marcus Fizer

Tracy McGrady is the team leader, he will get a good 38 minutes a game (if not more). He's backed up by young, athletic players who are all good defenders. Sophmore Chris Kaman is an up-and-coming player in the center depleted league and if he mis-performs, Lorenzen Wright is there for a kick up the ***. Stromile Swift is a good role player, get his 15 points, 8 rebounds, 2 blocks and 2 sports center moment every match. With one of the best verticals in the league, Stromile is a good shot blocker, his one problem is his work ethic. Stro has a horrible work ethic and that shows in his average post defense, that is where Fizer comes in. Despite having his troubles in the last few season, Fizer is a great tough post defender, but is also very inconsistent and injury prone. At SF, Raja Bell and Josh Howard team up, two very good defenders who don't need to score to be effective. During an oppositions hot-streak, look for one of these players to come in and stop it. Tracy McGrady is one of the best players in the league, no doubt he will get his 30 points per game but he will also seem like a lot better defender now that he doesnt have to do *all * the scoring, as each starter is capable of putting up near 15 points if needed. Kaman is not the only sophmore on this team, you have the two rookie PG's, Hinrich and Banks both being great man to man defenders. Hinrich is a top 10 defensive PG in the L already, which is saying great things about his potential. He'll also give you his 8 assists and hit 1 or 2 downtown shots to even you up. Banks is possibly the fastest NBA player, he is a good lock down defender with potential to have the D of Kidd or Snow. Banks needs to work on decision making if he wants to get playing time. The thing this team lacks are post defenders and veterans. A veteran PG would be nice to help out and adding Fizer was a step in the right direction. Besides, I'm already better than Paulo's team


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> This is very much your own opinion. Every scout or NBA in the league will tell you Thomas is definitely an above average defender. Since you don't believe me do a google search for Kurt Thomas +defender and take your pick of what article to read.


you know this how?

kurt thomas is a physical defender, and he gives effort and intensity. but he's just not above average in effectiveness because of his limitations, physically and athletically, imo. a google search gives very limited information on kurt thomas. i'm in ny, and thomas is regarded as a tough guy, but no stopper by any means. 



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> He has been on the shopping block because he previously had a very reasonable contract and was the only asset the Knicks had. Now Isiah has just gotten restless from the 1 month of inactivity and wants to see what he can get for KT.


his name continually comes up, because he's not a building block. he's expendable, because he's not seen as integral to their future success. they're hoping sweetney's ready to step in and produce.



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> He averaged 1.2 bpg and 1 spg in less than 32 minutes with the Knicks 2 years ago. I just think a tandem of him and Magloire in the paint will be tough as nails on defense


tough, yes. but it takes more than toughness to stop people. he can be scored on. magloire will have a much bigger impact.

look, thomas is a nice player, he'll contribute and do positive things. he's got limitations, but he's tough and experienced.


----------



## Yyzlin

bballife is now on the clock for pick #263.

Due Up
---------
264. Filibusterer
265. HippieHair33
266. DaUnbreakableKing

Unused Pick- PureScorer


----------



## Blazer Freak

Theo, I think you should be starting Lorenzen instead of Kaman. Wright can get a solid 10/10/2. Kaman, 8/6. Wright/Swift/Howard/TMac/Kirk is better than Kaman/Swift/Hoawrd/Tmac/Kirk, atleast what I think.

Nice young team though.

BFreak.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Besides, I'm already better than Paulo's team


So many things wrong with that post. First of all, T-Mac is not as dominant as tim duncan, and then you surrounded him with players who are 4-5 years away from their prime. Your best picks were Wright and Raja Bell, but your other picks were either picked way too early, or they don't fit your team because they're too young. t-mac should be surrounded by veterans who can get the job done, not kids who may or may not pan out.


----------



## bballlife

Bout time.

I select Tony Allen.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> bballife is now on the clock for pick #263.
> 
> Due Up
> ---------
> 264. Filibusterer
> 265. HippieHair33
> 266. DaUnbreakableKing
> 
> Unused Pick- PureScorer


i took danny fortson


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> Besides, I'm already better than Paulo's team


No you're not.

You got T-Mac (who is no Duncan) surrounded by guys who are years away from making a difference. 

I'd say you win one game in the series (because T-Mac scored 50 and the freaking refs robbed me!).


----------



## Yyzlin

Filibusterer selects Robert Horry with the 264th pick.

HippieHair33 is now on the clock for pick #265.

Due Up
---------
266. DaUnbreakableKing
267. KeiranHalcyon
268. RebelSun


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Bout time.
> 
> I select Tony Allen.


nice pick. i was gonna pick him as my third string 2.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by *theo4002!*
> Besides, I'm already better than Paulo's team


I know others may have forgotten what you did with your first pick, but I haven't. You selected Dirk, and a couple hours later after everyone bashed you for it you changed your pick to T-Mac. Right or not, for that reason alone, I won't vote for your team in any category, sorry.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I know others may have forgotten what you did with your first pick, but I haven't. You selected Dirk, and a couple hours later after everyone bashed you for it you changed your pick to T-Mac. Right or not, for that reason alone, I won't vote for your team in any category, sorry.


I remember that 
and if you replace T-Mac with Dirk in your team right now, you'd probably be near the bottom of this contest. 

It's amazing how everyone seems to be very obsessed with their team, it's like everyone believes their team is the best. I won't mention any teams in specific 'cuz don't wanna start a debate, but some of the "championship" teams right now wouldn't stand a chance...


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> No you're not.
> 
> You got T-Mac (who is no Duncan) surrounded by guys who are years away from making a difference.
> 
> I'd say you win one game in the series (because T-Mac scored 50 and the freaking refs robbed me!).


 Lol, you know I was jus playing. I guess I should o f added


----------



## HippieHair33

ok, if i'm just daydreaming, then slap me and yell at me and move on to the next pick and i'll change mine...but if he's not selected already...(i really think i must be stoned)

i select derrick coleman...


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> ok, if i'm just daydreaming, then slap me and yell at me and move on to the next pick and i'll change mine...but if he's not selected already...(i really think i must be stoned)
> 
> i select derrick coleman...


He hasnt been taken, nice pick


----------



## PauloCatarino

From Hoosphype/Chicago Tribune::



> "Coach Scott Skiles said Chandler is in strong shape and has knocked down midrange shots with consistency."


Yeah, baby. 
Keep it up and we will both be very happy men in the end of the season...


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> From Hoosphype/Chicago Tribune::
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, baby.
> Keep it up and we will both be very happy men in the end of the season...


Yeah well, um



> Chris Kaman has become a beast overnight officials say, he measured in at umm 8'9 with the athletic ability of TMac and Kobe combined, officials say that his new playing style would benefit Tracy McGrady immensly. In other unrelated news, Marcus Fizer is not a scrub and Kirk Hinrich was just blessed with Kidd's passing ability and Josh Howard has become Bruce Bowen


Link 
(If the link doesn't work, just refresh once or twice or 1436 times and it will be fine)


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah well, um
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> (If the link doesn't work, just refresh once or twice or 1436 times and it will be fine)


Chill, Theo... 

When trading time arrives MAYBE i'll give you Juwan Howard for Hinrich, Fizer AND cash...


----------



## Tersk

:laugh: Wow, I really rip you off in that deal...err I mean good deal, hopefully it'll come through


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> :laugh: Wow, I really rip you off in that deal...err I mean good deal, hopefully it'll come through


:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi!




----------



## reHEATed

at 8:51 KeiranHalcyon can pick. That would be 24 hours


----------



## c_dog

yea, we seriously need to cut down on the time limit thinger. i don't think ppl would complain too much if they miss their pick at this point anyway, that's if they care at all.


----------



## reHEATed

KeiranHalcyon is now on the clock

unused pick-DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

With the 267th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Center DAVID HARRISON.


With this, I feel I can successfully run a big or small lineup, depending on the other team. After my next pick, I should be able to play a potential 10-man rotation, as well.

*Big Ball*:
Center: David Harrison, Chris Andersen
Power Forward: Nick Collison, Chris Andersen
Small Forward: Lamar Odom, Bostjan Nachbar
Shooting Guard: James Posey, Brent Barry
Point Guard: Brent Barry, Eric Snow, Raul Lopez

*Small Ball*:
Center: Chris Andersen, David Harrison
Power Forward: Lamar Odom, James Posey
Small Forward: James Posey, Bostjan Nachbar
Shooting Guard: Brent Barry, James Posey
Point Guard: Eric Snow, Raul Lopez

I'm not going to say that I have the best team, but I certainly feel that I have one of the deeper, better defensive teams in the league so far. I think I could make the playoffs, maybe win a couple games. I won't say I'm a championship contender, but I've got a good team, with great chemistry. I'll post more later, maybe, detailing minutes, expected stats, and hopes for the season.


----------



## reHEATed

RebelSun is up
than Hobojoe
tham me for 2 picks


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> With the 267th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Center DAVID HARRISON.


You punk.  Great pick.


----------



## rebelsun

With the 268th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

SG Kevin Martin










PG: Delonte West/Shaun Livingston
SG: Joe Johnson/Kevin Martin
SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
PF: Pau Gasol/Kris Humphries
C: Andris Biedrins


----------



## Kaas

I too was thinking of picking David Harrison, but he's kinda lazy.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the 268th overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> SG Kevin Martin


:dead:


----------



## hobojoe

It's a risk, but at this point I think it's a good one; Team hobojoe selects *Antonio McDyess*.
















































Bench:























IR:


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> It's a risk, but at this point I think it's a good one; Team hobojoe selects *Antonio McDyess*.


damn. second time this has happened already. Back to the drawing board for me.

Nice pick.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> It's a risk, but at this point I think it's a good one; Team hobojoe selects *Antonio McDyess*.


He was one of the veterans who i thought about taking. Maybe I made a mistake in picking songalia over guys like dice and ______ and _________ but I felt songalia fits my 2nd unit better and a lot of posters have been saying how my players don't fit with one another. Still, I would have liked dice's defense and rebounding. And I believe he can still score. Only question is can he stay healthy, but if the pistons are willing to take a chance on him who are we to say he's not worth a 9th rounder. nice pick.


----------



## reHEATed

With the last pick of the 9th round I select Malik Rose









With the first pick of the 10th round, I select Jake Voskuhl










Jason Williams, Atkins
Eddie Jones, Aaron Mckie
Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson
Kmart, M Rose
Divac, Voskuhl


----------



## reHEATed

Jason Williams, Atkins
Eddie Jones, Aaron Mckie
Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson
Kmart, M Rose
Divac, Voskuhl

thoughts????

I think I have a really well rounded team. Solid starters at every position, as well as solid backups at every position. I think my starting lineup is one of the best. Marion and Kmart and Jones on the fast break, started by Jason Williams. WIlliams and Divac are great distributors in the half court offense. I have really good defense at 3 of my 5 positions, and my bench all plays defense well, except for one position. For the pick I had in the draft, I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## hobojoe

Team hobojoe selects *Vitaly Potapenko*.

Believe it or not, he's not a stiff. He's overpaid, yes, but he was reliable scoring option for the Sonics towards the end of last season. In the 10th round, a big body like him who scored over 7 ppg last season in just under 22 minutes is good value.


----------



## hobojoe

I've picked up a couple of big bodies now to go along with my excellent backcourt. Here's what my depth chart looks like as of now:

PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
SF: Donyell Marshall
PF: Al Jefferson/Antonio McDyess
C: Brian Skinner/Vitaly Potapenko

Or it might end up being this, if Jefferson isn't ready to start as of now:

PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
SF: Donyell Marshall
PF: Brian Skinner/Al Jefferson
C: Vitaly Potapenko/Antonio McDyess


----------



## reHEATed

nice pick in Vitaly. I was highly considering him iver Voskuhl, but ended up going with Jake because I wanted more of a physical type center backing up Divac.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Jason Williams, Atkins
> Eddie Jones, Aaron Mckie
> Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson
> Kmart, M Rose
> Divac, Voskuhl
> 
> thoughts????
> 
> I think I have a really well rounded team. Solid starters at every position, as well as solid backups at every position. I think my starting lineup is one of the best. Marion and Kmart and Jones on the fast break, started by Jason Williams. WIlliams and Divac are great distributors in the half court offense. I have really good defense at 3 of my 5 positions, and my bench all plays defense well, except for one position. For the pick I had in the draft, I am very pleased with the results.


from where you picked, you did a great job of putting together a team ready to compete now. not much upside, imo, but you made a decision to put guys on your roster who are ready to contribute. rebounding may be an issue, with marion being the only strong for his position rebounder. kmart could improve in that area. decent rebounding energy off the bench. could have some issues creating offensively, but pretty good balance.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Jason Williams, Atkins
> Eddie Jones, Aaron Mckie
> Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson
> Kmart, M Rose
> Divac, Voskuhl
> 
> thoughts????
> 
> I think I have a really well rounded team. Solid starters at every position, as well as solid backups at every position. I think my starting lineup is one of the best. Marion and Kmart and Jones on the fast break, started by Jason Williams. WIlliams and Divac are great distributors in the half court offense. I have really good defense at 3 of my 5 positions, and my bench all plays defense well, except for one position. For the pick I had in the draft, I am very pleased with the results.


It's a nice team. But really, I would have liked to pick 2 players in a row(or close to it). Nothing sucks for than waiting for half the round and have the next player on your list taken, totally screwing up you game plan. There's nothing bad in having the last pick really, especially since so many ppl went for reaches with young potential, and with an abundance of star powerforwards and swingman, having the 30th pick is enough to get you that star player. At the 30th pick there was still a handful of stars like Marion, Martin, Magloire, Brad Miller, Reef, Antoine Walker, Rasheed Wallace, etc and you get to pick 2 in a row! You get to possibly draft the best tandem available, so having the last pick is far from being a handicap.

Still, you have a very nice team. It's definitely a win-now playoff team that can make a run in the playoffs, and the star players are still rather young(Marion, martin), which means this team can still remain competitive for the next couple years.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Starters





































Bench






























I think I have a pretty nice balance of veterans and youngsters. Iverson's the leader of my team and both he and Murray can handle the ball in the backcourt. Abdur-Rahim can hold his own in the frontcourt and Miles is just starting to reach his potential. James and LaFrentz are solid vets off the bench and I just hope Raef can stay healthy. But what I love most about my team is the upside with Howard, Wright, and Smith.

My roster's not done yet, but what do you guys think of my team so far?


----------



## Kaas

DaUnbreakableKing still hasn't picked yet? Not good for him.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> It's a risk, but at this point I think it's a good one; Team hobojoe selects *Antonio McDyess*.


What a steal.. I would've picked him last round but I have a logjam at the PF position already... great pick


----------



## rebelsun

With the 273rd overall pick, the Las Vegas Madames select:

C DJ MBenga










Yes, he is very raw, but he has great upside. There is a reason Dallas signed this guy out of nowhere. He is 7'0, around 245lbs, and very little fat. He has a 7'7 wingspan, 10' reach, and can jump. DJ can block shots immediately, as he averaged 2.7bpg in the summer league. He is very raw on offense, but that won't matter, as I have plenty of weapons; all DJ has to do is defend, rebound, and block shots. He is a project, but is worth the risk at this point.

PG: Delonte West/Shaun Livingston
SG: Joe Johnson/Kevin Martin
SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
PF: Pau Gasol/Kris Humphries
C: Andris Biedrins/DJ Mbenga


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Can I still get my pick???

If I can I'll go ahead and pick Mamadou N'diaye.


----------



## Yao Mania

When Mamadou and DJ gets picked in the early 10th round, I can't even imagine the players that will be picked in the 11th and 12th...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> PG: Delonte West/Shaun Livingston
> SG: Joe Johnson/Kevin Martin
> SF: Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
> PF: Pau Gasol/Kris Humphries
> C: Andris Biedrins/DJ Mbenga


Too.. many.. rookies..

Anybody has the numbers on the number of rookies per year that actually go on and become contributors in the league? I have a feeling half your team won't even be in the league in 3 years.


----------



## reHEATed

up next

KeiranHalcyon
DaUnbreakableKing
HippieHair33


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> When Mamadou and DJ gets picked in the early 10th round, I can't even imagine the players that will be picked in the 11th and 12th...


Yeah, so much for the competition of fantasy leagues being higher than the real NBA eh? A lot of good quality players are getting over looked. Trust me because I have a couple nice ones on my list still. They're certainly a lot better than the players picked in the last couple picks.:dead: 

btw, I didn't think antonio mcdyees was that big of a steal... it was a nice pick, but not a huge steal. his injury problems caused him to slip, but at this point he's not a big risk. you can easily draft another backup big man to cover up the hole if he does indeed go down.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> They're certainly a lot better than the players picked in the last couple picks.:dead:


:yes: Oh well, it's good for everyone else. My backup 9th rounder is still available. Honestly, I believe N'diaye and Mbenga(sp?) could've been picked in the 12th round, not the 9th and 10th respectively.


----------



## reHEATed

were Malik Rose and Voskuhl good selections? I just want to see what people think cus those were my toughest choices of the entire draft so far


----------



## Kaas

Well, Voshkul might be one of the worst starting Cs in the League, but he's definitely a credible and serviceable backup. Rose would be a good choice, but he pretty much saw all his minutes go to Horry last year. It very well might remain that way, which is the reason I picked Horry over him.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Too.. many.. rookies..
> 
> Anybody has the numbers on the number of rookies per year that actually go on and become contributors in the league? I have a feeling half your team won't even be in the league in 3 years.


I think the only one that realistically may be out of the league in 3 years is DJ. Livingston could be a bust, but he is way too talented to be out in 3 years. 

- Gasol and JJ are at or very close to All-Star status.

- I don't know if anyone thinks Luke Jackson will not be a solid NBA player.

- Delonte West is one of the most polished rookies in his class. At worst, he will be a very solid backup.

- Kevin Martin averaged 22/6/3 in the summer league after almost 25ppg in college last year.

- Smith averaged 14.7ppg and 2.5bpg while shooting 39% from 3 in the summer league.

- In the only game that Humphries played significant minutes in the SL, he recorded 19pts and 10rebs.

- Biedrins averaged 11.7ppg and 9.2rpg in the SL.

- Mbenga averaged 2.7bpg in the SL.

Keeping in mind the age, athleticism, and relative skill level of my players, I am very content with my team so far.

I think my team can excel in both the half court and on the break, as I have lots of ballhandlers and finishers, but also shooters and slashers. I could use some more help on D, but my offense should compensate for right now.

Best case scenario, these kids play to (or near) their potential, and I have maybe the most talented team in the league. Worst case scenario, Livingston and MBenga are complete busts, but I still have a solid young core to build around. Regardless, I will still have a bunch of tradeable assets to acquire veterans and put together a more balanced team.

Regardless, I will very likely suck *** next year, but the future is very, very bright.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> were Malik Rose and Voskuhl good selections? I just want to see what people think cus those were my toughest choices of the entire draft so far


yeah, darius was a hard pick too. there's just so many proven veterans available, but none that could keep up with my 2nd unit, that's why i went with someone young and someone who's used to running.

i think your selections are legit. there's another handful of veterans that you could have picked, but they're about equal with those two. it's all about who fits your team the best at this point. rose is a nice backup pf(he should be able to provide an offensive spark), and voshkul should be a nice big man to have off the bench. they're not better than whoever's left, but if that's what your team needs, then they were good selections.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the only one that realistically may be out of the league in 3 years is DJ. Livingston could be a bust, but he is way too talented to be out in 3 years.
> 
> - Gasol and JJ are at or very close to All-Star status.
> 
> - I don't know if anyone thinks Luke Jackson will not be a solid NBA player.
> 
> - Delonte West is one of the most polished rookies in his class. At worst, he will be a very solid backup.
> 
> - Kevin Martin averaged 22/6/3 in the summer league after almost 25ppg in college last year.
> 
> - Smith averaged 14.7ppg and 2.5bpg while shooting 39% from 3 in the summer league.
> 
> - In the only game that Humphries played significant minutes in the SL, he recorded 19pts and 10rebs.
> 
> - Biedrins averaged 11.7ppg and 9.2rpg in the SL.
> 
> - Mbenga averaged 2.7bpg in the SL.
> 
> Keeping in mind the age, athleticism, and relative skill level of my players, I am very content with my team so far.
> 
> I think my team can excel in both the half court and on the break, as I have lots of ballhandlers and finishers, but also shooters and slashers. I could use some more help on D, but my offense should compensate for right now.
> 
> Best case scenario, these kids play to (or near) their potential, and I have maybe the most talented team in the league. Worst case scenario, Livingston and MBenga are complete busts, but I still have a solid young core to build around. Regardless, I will still have a bunch of tradeable assets to acquire veterans and put together a more balanced team.
> 
> Regardless, I will very likely suck *** next year, but the future is very, very bright.


More importantly, who is going to buy your team beer?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the only one that realistically may be out of the league in 3 years is DJ. Livingston could be a bust, but he is way too talented to be out in 3 years.
> 
> - Gasol and JJ are at or very close to All-Star status.
> 
> - I don't know if anyone thinks Luke Jackson will not be a solid NBA player.
> 
> - Delonte West is one of the most polished rookies in his class. At worst, he will be a very solid backup.
> 
> - Kevin Martin averaged 22/6/3 in the summer league after almost 25ppg in college last year.
> 
> - Smith averaged 14.7ppg and 2.5bpg while shooting 39% from 3 in the summer league.
> 
> - In the only game that Humphries played significant minutes in the SL, he recorded 19pts and 10rebs.
> 
> - Biedrins averaged 11.7ppg and 9.2rpg in the SL.
> 
> - Mbenga averaged 2.7bpg in the SL.
> 
> Keeping in mind the age, athleticism, and relative skill level of my players, I am very content with my team so far.
> 
> I think my team can excel in both the half court and on the break, as I have lots of ballhandlers and finishers, but also shooters and slashers. I could use some more help on D, but my offense should compensate for right now.
> 
> Best case scenario, these kids play to (or near) their potential, and I have maybe the most talented team in the league. Worst case scenario, Livingston and MBenga are complete busts, but I still have a solid young core to build around. Regardless, I will still have a bunch of tradeable assets to acquire veterans and put together a more balanced team.
> 
> Regardless, I will very likely suck *** next year, but the future is very, very bright.


Brittan Johnson played well in the summer league. I don't have his numbers but we all know what a stud he is.:uhoh: You have to get it in your head that this year's draft class isn't that good. I think you're betting way too much on potential. My question is, if you're going to bet money on potential, how come you're only picking player from this year and not from last year or the year before?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> More importantly, who is going to buy your team beer?


Obviously their moms. Didn't think their parents were about to let their babies travel alone, did ya?:laugh:


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> More importantly, who is going to buy your team beer?


Looks like Pau and JJ are gonna be making the beer runs.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Brittan Johnson played well in the summer league. I don't have his numbers but we all know what a stud he is.:uhoh: You have to get it in your head that this year's draft class isn't that good. I think you're betting way too much on potential. My question is, if you're going to bet money on potential, how come you're only picking player from this year and not from last year or the year before?


Just because they did well in the summer league doesn't mean I like them. Britton Johnson has always been a tweener, and I've never been a fan of him as an NBA player. I like my players because of their potential and value in the league.

BTW, JJ and Pau were not from this year's class.  

Also, just because a draft class may be weak on the whole, that means that each player in that draft is weak also? I didn't randomly pick players out of this year's draft. I look at players individually. I'm looking for the most value from every pick, and age is definitely a factor. I look at the roles and positions I need and try to get the the youngest, most talented player for that role.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

With the 274th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,

KeiranHalcyon selects:

Forward AUSTIN CROSHERE.

*Centers*: Chris Andersen, David Harrison
*Power Forwards*: Lamar Odom, Nick Collison, Chris Andersen, Austin Croshere
*Small Forwards*: James Posey, Lamar Odom, Austin Croshere, Bostjan Nachbar
*Shooting Guards*: Brent Barry, James Posey, Bostjan Nachbar
*Point Guards*: Eric Snow, Raul Lopez, Brent Barry.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Just because they did well in the summer league doesn't mean I like them. Britton Johnson has always been a tweener, and I've never been a fan of him as an NBA player. I like my players because of their potential and value in the league.
> 
> BTW, JJ and Pau were not from this year's class.
> 
> Also, just because a draft class may be weak on the whole, that means that each player in that draft is weak also? I didn't randomly pick players out of this year's draft. I look at players individually. I'm looking for the most value from every pick, and age is definitely a factor. I look at the roles and positions I need and try to get the the youngest, most talented player for that role.


Yes, your two best players aren't from this year's draft, i'm aware of that. that should also tell you something about your other selections.

the draft class on average is quite weak, so even if you were to draft someone it should be someone who you're almost 100% sure that's going to contribute, not just draft someone in this year's draft for the sake of it. You do know that there are other players in previous drafts that are more likely to contribute than this year's draft right? Fact is last year's draft was deeper, and there are more individuals in there who can contribute, so even if you were to pick someone young, you could have at least looked into previous years' drafts.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> With the 274th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Forward AUSTIN CROSHERE.


hey, not bad, especially for a 10th man.

Croshere can hit the 3, and he's a ferocious rebounder when he's motivated. If only he ever decides to play again, he could be good role player.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Small Ball:
C: Chris Andersen/David Harrison
PF: Lamar Odom/Nick Collison/Austin Croshere
SF: James Posey/Austin Croshere/Bostjan Nachbar
SG: Brent Barry/James Posey/Bostjan Nachbar
PG: Eric Snow/Raul Lopez/Brent Barry

Big Ball:
C: David Harrison/Chris Andersen
PF: Nick Collison/Lamar Odom/Austin Croshere
SF: Lamar Odom/James Posey/Austin Croshere/Bostjan Nachbar
SG: James Posey/Brent Barry/Bostjan Nachbar
PG: Brent Barry/Eric Snow/Raul Lopez

10-Man Rotation:
C: Andersen/Harrison
PF: Collison/Croshere
SF: Odom/Nachbar
SG: Posey/Barry
PG: Snow/Lopez

Again, versatility and defense are the main points in my team. 

Lamar Odom: The cornerstone of the franchise. He brings it all, really. Rebounding, scoring, outside shooting, defense, passing, ball-handling... you name it, he can do it. I'm seeing somewhere along the lines of 20pts-9rbs-5ast-1stl-1blk from him on this team.

James Posey: One of the most underrated wing players in the league right now. Posey is a great shooter, a lockdown defender, and a phenomenal athlete. I'm expecting about 21pts-5rbs-5ast-2stl from Posey.

Brent Barry: A lights-out shooter, excellent passer, and good ball-handler. Not the best defender, but no slouch, either. He's capable of starting either guard position or being a superb sixth man. From him, I'm hoping for around 10pts-4rbs-6ast-1stl, at around .450 FG%, .400 3P%. Co-Captain.

Eric Snow: Most likely my starting point guard, Snow brings great perimeter defense, passing, and leadership. He may have lost a step, but is still one of the better points in the league, especially defensively. Around 10pts-8ast-2stl, and I'll be happy. Co-Captain.

Chris Andersen: I know a lot of people criticized this one, seeing as how he's not that great, but I think he'll do what I need: rebound, block, play hard. In hindsight, yes, I should've taken someone else, but I can live with this pick in limited minutes. If he puts up 8pts-10rbs-2blk, that's great.

Nick Collison: Didn't play at all last year, but was highly praised by nearly everyone that saw him play--Iverson even said he could've been rookie of the year if he'd played. He'll either be starting at PF or coming off the bench. Either way, I'll be expecting around 13pts-8rbs-2ast from him this year.

Raul Lopez: A good backup point--not the best in the league, but still young, quick, and willing to pass. Should easily do all that's expected of him this year, and then some. 7pts-4ast should be about right off the bench.

Bostjan Nachbar: Perhaps my most-criticized pick. Looking back, I probably shouldn't have made it, but oh well. I think I can get some good playing time out of him, though, as a backup. 5pts-2rbs-2ast should be about right.

David Harrison: Honestly, I'm not sure about this guy. He was taken by the Pacers, which shows their faith in them, but they're also a lot deeper upfront than I am. Still, he played well in a couple years in college: 8pts-6rbs-1blk would be great.

Austin Croshere: A nice fit for my team off the bench; a large, versatile forward capable of backing up either PF or SF. He can step out to hit the three and rebound quite well--just what I'm looking for at this point in the draft. If I can get 7pts-5rbs, that's what I'm aiming for.

So, total, that gives me: 

Points: 109 (okay, that's a lot more than is likely, but still--for a defensive team like mine, I'd settle for anywhere upwards of 90.)
Rebounds: 49 (another high-end estimate, but this IS a fantasy team.)
Assists: 32 (I've got some great passers and ball-handlers on my team; three points, a couple point-forwards, and some swingmen that are more than able to carry and distribute.)
Blocks: 4
Steals: 6

All in all, I still think I've got a well rounded team capable of playing good team basketball, and great defense.

Thoughts?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, your two best players aren't from this year's draft, i'm aware of that. that should also tell you something about your other selections.
> 
> the draft class on average is quite weak, so even if you were to draft someone it should be someone who you're almost 100% sure that's going to contribute, not just draft someone in this year's draft for the sake of it. You do know that there are other players in previous drafts that are more likely to contribute than this year's draft right? Fact is last year's draft was deeper, and there are more individuals in there who can contribute, so even if you were to pick someone young, you could have at least looked into previous years' drafts.


I most definitely looked into last year's draft, and every one for the past 10 years. I didn't choose players simply because they were in this year's draft. I chose players that I felt were the best value for my targeted need.

West, Jackson, Martin, and Humphries should definitely be able to contribute next year. Smith and Biedrins very likely should be able to contribute next year. The only real question marks, in my mind, are Livingston and Mbenga. However, Livingston could become a very special player, and Mbenga could become an elite defensive player.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I most definitely looked into last year's draft, and every one for the past 10 years. I didn't choose players simply because they were in this year's draft. I chose players that I felt were the best value for my targeted need.
> 
> West, Jackson, Martin, and Humphries should definitely be able to contribute next year. Smith and Biedrins very likely should be able to contribute next year. The only real question marks, in my mind, are Livingston and Mbenga. However, Livingston could become a very special player, and Mbenga could become an elite defensive player.


i give up. you'll just keep insisting that your rookies are going to contribute right away, even though we all know most rookies end up riding the bench and never become anything great. I bet if this were last year you would have thought reece gaines would be a contributor right away, and look where he is now, and he was highly regarded by most and ppl thought he was NBA ready but he wasn't. i feel more than half of your guys are going to be like reece gaines. players who are highly regarded but never accomplish anything.


----------



## HippieHair33

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> With the 274th pick in the 2004 BBB.net GM Challenge Draft,
> 
> KeiranHalcyon selects:
> 
> Forward AUSTIN CROSHERE.


nice pick this late...i wasnt thinkin about him...damn damn damn


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> i give up. you'll just keep insisting that your rookies are going to contribute right away, even though we all know most rookies end up riding the bench and never become anything great. I bet if this were last year you would have thought reece gaines would be a contributor right away, and look where he is now, and he was highly regarded by most and ppl thought he was NBA ready but he wasn't. i feel more than half of your guys are going to be like reece gaines. players who are highly regarded but never accomplish anything.


I realize the risk I have with my team, but I also realize the reward. I don't think it's any secret that I'm drafting for the future and for potential, and according to that philosophy, I think I'm doing well. I know my team could be a huge flop, but they could also be great.

We'll have to see how these players pan out.


----------



## PauloCatarino




----------



## Kaas

Why didn't DaUnbreakableKing PM his pick to Yyzlin? His pick was coming up after KeiranHalcyon. I highly doubt his top prospect was also Croshere, so it would've saved us some time. Oh well.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sorry for taking so long guys, I've been busy with school and stuff...  


With my pick I select Shandon Anderson.













My team so far:

*Starters:*






































*Bench:*






































Tell me now, do I have a playoff team or what???


----------



## reHEATed

mihm was already picked.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Sorry for taking so long guys, I've been busy with school and stuff...
> 
> 
> With my pick I select Chris Mihm.


Hah! Slow poke!!!

Try again. I've selected him already...


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> Tell me now, do I have a playoff team or what???


Your starting line up is one of the better ones in this league. Your bench is good... for me to poop on!  Seriously, it's a bad bench.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Your starting line up is one of the better ones in this league.


:greatjob:



> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Your bench is good... for me to poop on!  Seriously, it's a bad bench.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> mihm was already picked.


I checked the first page and it wasn't written that he was picked... I guess I have to change it now... 


edit: I see it now...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I checked the first page and it wasn't written that he was picked... I guess I have to change it now...
> 
> 
> edit: I see it now...


Just between you and me, Unbreakable, why did you want to pick Mihm?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Just between you and me, Unbreakable, why did you want to pick Mihm?


Nobody else listen....


Paulo, I think that he's a very good player, I've watched him when he played for Cavs and he did very good. They didn't give him a chance and now he's with Lakers and I hope that they give him a chance now so he can show how good he is.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody else listen....
> 
> 
> Paulo, I think that he's a very good player, I've watched him when he played for Cavs and he did very good. They didn't give him a chance and now he's with Lakers and I hope that they give him a chance now so he can show how good he is.


I agree.
Can i count with your vote for the "best damn team period"?


----------



## c_dog

yeah, that's a horrible bench.. shandon anderson? boy is someone getting desperate.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> yeah, that's a horrible bench.. shandon anderson? boy is someone getting desperate.


C_dog, I was just reading your sig and wondering as to how Payton and Arroyo are going to average those numbers splitting the minutes...


----------



## HippieHair33

With my pick, I select Jason Collins(If he's not available, I select Shawn Bradley).


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Any thoughts at all on my squad?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> With my pick, I select Jason Collins(If he's not available, I select Shawn Bradley).


yea, collins was picked. So you select Bradley. Not a bad pick. Gives u some size


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Any thoughts at all on my squad?


It sucks more than Paris Hilton, no offense. You have no go to player and beyond that there's not much better.


----------



## Kaas

EDITED.... I've changed my mind on my pick. After making a tentative rotation, I've realized how badly I need a backup Center.

With that in mind, I select Dale Davis.

Rotation:

PG: Wade/Jaric
SG: Miller/Pietrus
SF: Harrington/Williams
PF: Bosh/Horry
C: Cato/Davis


----------



## bballlife

I select............


Joel Przybilla


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> EDITED.... I've changed my mind on my pick. After making a tentative rotation, I've realized how badly I need a backup Center.
> 
> With that in mind, I select Dale Davis.
> 
> Rotation:
> 
> PG: Wade/Jaric
> SG: Miller/Pietrus
> SF: Harrington/Williams
> PF: Bosh/Horry
> C: Cato/Davis


Sorry. Dale is already taken.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry. Dale is already taken.


Really? I didn't notice.

Edit: Doh. I change my mind to someone who has been taken. In that case I'll select Kendrick Perkins. I think he'll play a decent amount this year. He's kind of a mystery, but I finally pick up a potential-filled center. I think he'll see more minutes this year than Al Jefferson. Don't get me wrong, Jefferson is the better prospect, but Big Al also played some very inferior competition in HS(as can be seen by the ridiculous numbers). I think he'll take a while to adjust.

My 3rd new lineup in an hour or so (fortunately most people didn't see my 1st pick so I might be able to pick him up in the 11th if I'm lucky).

PG: Wade/Jaric
SG: Miller/Pietrus
SF: Harrington/Williams
PF: Bosh/Horry
C: Cato/Perkins

EDIT 2: Oh yea, I forgot the magic word: Thoughts?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Can i count with your vote for the "best damn team period"?


Sure man. Go ahead.


----------



## Minstrel

The Minstrels select *Bo Outlaw*, rounding out their backup front court.

Outlaw is still a tough, mildly productive (at least for this stage of the draft) big man.

*The Minstrels*

*Point Guard:* Stephon Marbury / Milos Vujanic
*Shooting Guard:* Allan Houston / DeShawn Stevenson
*Small Forward:* Bonzi Wells / Toni Kukoc
*Power Forward:* Chris Webber / Bo Outlaw
*Center:* Erick Dampier / Aaron Williams


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> The Minstrels select *Bo Outlaw*, rounding out their backup front court.


Looks like someone saw my original pick.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> The Minstrels select *Bo Outlaw*, rounding out their backup front court.
> 
> Outlaw is still a tough, mildly productive (at least for this stage of the draft) big man.
> 
> *The Minstrels*
> 
> *Point Guard:* Stephon Marbury / Milos Vujanic
> *Shooting Guard:* Allan Houston / DeShawn Stevenson
> *Small Forward:* Bonzi Wells / Toni Kukoc
> *Power Forward:* Chris Webber / Bo Outlaw
> *Center:* Erick Dampier / Aaron Williams


Stop taking my players dammit. First Dampier, then Wells, Deshawn Stevenson, Toni Kukoc, and now Bo Outlaw. What's with you.:upset: 

trade?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> C_dog, I was just reading your sig and wondering as to how Payton and Arroyo are going to average those numbers splitting the minutes...


Why not? Both of them are going to get a lot of minutes, payton around 32 and arroyo around 28 minutes. There will be times when I will have both of them on the court at the same time much like the Cassell Payton backcourt back in milwaukee, or Nash Van Exel, Bjax Bibby. Both are too good not to produce. Maybe Payton's numbers will be slightly lower(maybe 2 less ppg and 1-2less apg, no biggie; I admit I'm being very optimistic), but arguably Arroyo's numbers could be higher. He got the same stats in the same minutes last year for the Jazz and he should only improve.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I am debating whether or not to keep some players so I am suggesting that after the season starts and you want to waive one of your players and add a player that no one has selected to be on your team. Its not like anyone else wants them right and they could be breaking out?

Do you guys think that this would be a good idea?



BTW, Fred Jones line:

F. Jones 26 3-7 0-2 4-4 0 3 3 1 1 2 1 10 
I say he is coming along pretty well.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Why not? Both of them are going to get a lot of minutes, payton around 32 and arroyo around 28 minutes. There will be times when I will have both of them on the court at the same time much like the Cassell Payton backcourt back in milwaukee


The problem is that Cassell can play shooting guard, and neither Payton or Arroyo can. You might think Payton can, but he'll pretty much bring the ball upcourt whenever he's on the floor.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

My last two picks:

David Harrison: 12 pts, 4 rbs. 4-7 from the field, 4-7 from the line, in 24 minutes.
Austin Croshere: 3 pts, 7 rbs, 2 ast, 2 blk, 2 stl. 0-3 from the field , but 3-4 from the line. Also 24 minutes.

Nothing too stellar, but impressive numbers from both, really. If they can continue around those lines, they'll be great backups for my team.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like someone saw my original pick.


What original pick? All I saw was you changing your pick from someone who was taken.

If you wanted him, why would you change it? Or did you decide you didn't want him? Then why the sad face?

Oh, you've confused my pretty little head.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop taking my players dammit. First Dampier, then Wells, Deshawn Stevenson, Toni Kukoc, and now Bo Outlaw. What's with you.:upset:


Hey, you have good taste. You like many of the players I do. And I have this great eye for talent. 



> trade?


Let's discuss Paul Pierce.


----------



## OG

I pick *Willie Green*










Devin Harris/Jeff McInnes
Cuttino Mobley/Willie Green
Corey Maggette/Devean George
Antoine Walker/Nikoloz Tskitishvili 
Ben Wallace/Robert Swift


----------



## Tersk

Great pick, a nice steal in the 10th round


----------



## Yyzlin

texan is now on the clock for pick #280.

Due Up
----------
281. MingBling
282. c_dog
283. WhoDaBest23


----------



## c_dog

Wow 2 more picks til mine and I still have no idea who i'm picking. I guess I should go with a swingman to fill that hole at the backup 3.


----------



## texan

im pretty sure elden campbell hasnt been picked, so i pick him


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> What original pick? All I saw was you changing your pick from someone who was taken.
> 
> If you wanted him, why would you change it? Or did you decide you didn't want him? Then why the sad face?
> 
> Oh, you've confused my pretty little head.





> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> EDITED.... I've changed my mind on my pick. After making a tentative rotation, I've realized how badly I need a backup Center.
> 
> With that in mind, I select Dale Davis.


The person I picked befofe I realized my desperate need for Center was Bo Outlaw. For some reason I had a sense of hope I'd see him returned to me in the 11th and it crushes me to see him gone a mere 2 picks after I picked him and then decided to fill for need instead of BPA.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> im pretty sure elden campbell hasnt been picked, so i pick him


:upset: 

i wanted to pick him. i actually wanted to pick either him or outlaw, but i admit i was leaning towards campbell:no:


----------



## The_Franchise

The Bling's select Pat Garrity.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> The person I picked befofe I realized my desperate need for Center was Bo Outlaw. For some reason I had a sense of hope I'd see him returned to me in the 11th and it crushes me to see him gone a mere 2 picks after I picked him and then decided to fill for need instead of BPA.


Ahh, I see. Yes, it's a pain to give up perhaps a better player for a position you need more. I've basically been going BPA and it's worked out fairly well (though, need probably prejudiced me a bit the last couple picks).


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The Bling's select Pat Garrity.


dang that was my pick. after bo outlaw and campbell that is.. nice pick, imho. considering krover was taken in the seventh round or something? and lenard in sixth? garrity is a way more consistent shooter, and more proven, and has the height which makes his shots nearly unblockable. he does little else but wow, what a steal in the 10th.

well, I guess I'm going to take a risk and pick(who i feel is the BPA).. *Vin Baker.*

Vin Baker showed last year that if he can stay away from alcohol he's still a decent PF at the very worst. He was putting up nice stats before he started having problems again, and even then ended up with decent stats. As a backup big man he can put up 10/6 in just over 20-25mpg, which is a nice number. I feel he can still play in the league, and he'll be a nice backup at both C and PF.










Someone already took a chance on McDyees. With the 10th pick, Baker is a nice pick, imo. What do you guys think?


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> well, I guess I'm going to take a risk and pick(who i feel is the BPA).. *Vin Baker.*
> 
> Vin Baker showed last year that if he can stay away from alcohol he's still a decent PF at the very worst. He was putting up nice stats before he started having problems again, and even then ended up with decent stats. As a backup big man he can put up 10/6 in just over 20-25mpg, which is a nice number. I feel he can still play in the league, and he'll be a nice backup at both C and PF.
> 
> Someone already took a chance on McDyees. With the 10th pick, Baker is a nice pick, imo. What do you guys think?


not bad. i read this weekend that he's actually pushing nazr for the starting job in camp. he was on my radar.


----------



## kflo

this of course was my fear in going 12 rounds.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> this of course was my fear in going 12 rounds.


ditto, I'm hardly checking this thing now... wake me up when it's my turn


----------



## bballlife

Lets go to 12 hours then.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Lets go to 12 hours then.


I agree. This Draft seems to be slower and slower by the day...

12 hours seem ok. One can PM Yizzlin with a list if one thinks he wont't be online when it's time to pick... On the other hand, even if a GM can't make his pick on time, he still can do it later with little grief: the available players are easily replaced, IMHO... and the Draft won't be much quicker, either, so he can climb aboard in no time.


----------



## c_dog

where are we now? someone missed his pick


----------



## Yyzlin

PacersFan selects Jason Collier with 285th pick. 

7M3 is now on the clock for pick #286.

Due Up
---------
287. PureScorer
288. Spriggan
289. Yyzlin

Pick Unused: WhoDaBest23


----------



## 7M3

Team 7M3 selects... *Qyntel Woods*. 










PG: Sebastian Telfair/Steve Blake
SG: Jiri Welsch/Kyle Korver
SF: Carmelo Anthony/Qyntel Woods
PF: Vladimir Radmanovich/Zarko Caparkapa
C: Darko Milicic/Dan Gadzuric

I'm in trouble next year.

But you're all dead in 2009.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> PacersFan selects Jason Collier with 285th pick.


Any comments on this guy? At first I didn't like him, but his stats aren't bad for the 10th round: 11 points 6 rebounds in 27 minutes

This is the 2nd time I've drafted someone in the teens that was seen as a bust but turned out decent(Rodney White #13, Collier #15)


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Any comments on this guy? At first I didn't like him, but his stats aren't bad for the 10th round: 11 points 6 rebounds in 27 minutes
> 
> This is the 2nd time I've drafted someone in the teens that was seen as a bust but turned out decent(Rodney White #13, Collier #15)


hey, believe it or not i thought about picking collier in the 9th round over songalia, but in the end i picked songalia afterall. i also thought about him again with the 10th pick, but i figured i didn't need more offense and ppl on the boards probably aren't very high on him compared to someone more proven like Baker. i doubt if all the gm's even know who this guy is.

i think he's a nice player though, and has nice offensive skills. rebounding is alright though at his size it could be better, and his defense is :dead: He's basically a poor man's Big Z, but I'd say he's at least capable of starting at C for a couple teams because of the lack of big man, and he's excellent value at this stage of the draft, imo. so i have to say nice pick.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Team 7M3 selects... *Qyntel Woods*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG: Sebastian Telfair/Steve Blake
> SG: Jiri Welsch/Kyle Korver
> SF: Carmelo Anthony/Qyntel Woods
> PF: Vladimir Radmanovich/Zarko Caparkapa
> C: Darko Milicic/Dan Gadzuric
> 
> I'm in trouble next year.
> 
> But you're all dead in 2009.


And in 2009 Q will either be in jail or running his own coc* fighting federation.


----------



## kflo

i don't like that we're already in preseason now - people picking now have the advantage of seeing who's doing what in preseason. oh well. season will be starting soon enough too.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> a bunch of teams were interested [in eddie griffin] but none of them were interested enough to sign him. Let's face it, they bring all sorts of ppl in for workouts and training camps. Most of them end up getting waived even if they're lucky enough to see minutes during the preseason.
> 
> minny signed him thinking even if he weren't any good they can just waive him. they had very little to lose. i doubt they signed him because they think he's ready to play, if that was true they would have signed him over the summer, not the first day of training camp. they probably just need someone else for kg to pick on now that rickert is gone.


well, he's getting minutes in preseason.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> well, he's getting minutes in preseason.


well, it's only the preseason. looks like he'll make the team though. if he keeps his head straight maybe he'll make it through the entire season.

until then, i'm still not 100% convinced that he's going to contribute much this season until this season is over, but it looks like you made a good pick. a risk that looks to be paying off.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

this thread has 149 pages!!! wow...this is officially the best thread ever


----------



## Pure Scorer

I'll take marc jackson.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I'll take marc jackson.


good pick. as good a backup pf as you can get at this point. question is can he stay away from injury?


----------



## Pure Scorer

*Starting lineup*

C: Curry(34)/M.Jackson(14)
PF: Fortson(28)/sweetney(20)
SF: Stojakovic(32)/jackson(6)/rose(10)
SG: Jackson(24)/wagner(24)
PG: Ridnour(30)/rose(18)

Center

Curry: 17 pts, 7 rebounds.
Curry is my inside threat. Most teams will need to double team him in the post, which will free up someone on the perimeter for a jumper. He doesn't need to pick up many points, just to be able to establish an inside game on offense, and provide a little bit of interior defense.

M. Jackson: 6 pts, 4 rebounds
Jackson can score in the low post, and is pretty solid defensively. I can see him filling in for Curry with ease, and he could probably have a few 15-20 pt games himself. He is vastly underrated due to injury problems, but he's healthy, and should be able to stay healthy playing a low number of minutes.

Power Forward

Fortson: 8 pts, 12 rebounds
Fortson is in there to do all the dirty work, which is something he's good at. He'll get a few points a game off putbacks, but mostly he'll be in there just to play gritty defense and get rebounds. He's pretty quick for a guy whos 250+ lbs, and plays decent man to man defense, although he doesn't bring much help defense.

Sweetney: 6 pts, 5 rebounds
A better scoring option then fortson, while being less gritty. I already have enough scoring in the starting lineup, so i chose to use fortson as a starter. Sweetney is basically a poor mans elton brand. He's got good man to man defense, and good quickness, but again doesn't bring much to the table when it comes to help defense.

Small Forward

Stojakovic: 22 pts, 5 rebounds, 2 assists
My #1 option. I want to keep his minutes low, but his fga high. He's unstoppable when he's on a roll, and he can usually light it up. With an inside presence i think he'll be much more effective as teams wont be able to zone solely on the perimeter. He'd be used much like reggie miller was in his prime, coming off lots of screens, catching and shooting. 

Shooting Guard:

S. Jackson: 16 pts, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals
He's going to have a ridiculously high fg% in my system. He'll mostly be scoring off slashing or penetrating, or taking open jumpers. He's a borderline #1 option imo, and on this team he'd be the third option. Lots of easy scoring attempts, and he'd be matching up against the other teams second best wing defender. He's got size, speed, and quickness, and a pretty good skill set. He's also going to be my #1 defender, and although he won't be able to stop kobe/tmac, i think he can slow them down as well as almost anyone in the league.

Wagner: 7 pts, 2 rebounds, 2 assists
Less then impressive in his first two years, due to injury troubles mostly. I think a lot of people underestimate just how talented he is. He can light it up as well as anyone in the league, and he suceeded in high school and college, and he has skills that usually translate well to the nba. I think being able to play at the start of the season for once will help, and also being able to play at the 2. He's going to guard the opposing point guard, with jalen rose guarding the opposing 2. 

Point Guard

Ridnour: 9 pts, 3 rebounds, 7+ assists
A pure point guard who can penetrate, run the fast break, and shoot the 3. Should rack up a lot of assists by just giving the ball to peja and letting him shoot, or putting it into the post for curry/sweetney. Also a pretty good leader, and above average defensively. 

Rose: 10 pts, 4 rebounds, 4 assists
The x-factor on my team. I don't think many teams can match up with a 6th man like jalen rose. He has the playmaking ability to create for himself and others, and can play some damn good defense if he tries. He has the tools to be a lockdown defender and a very good player, and coming off the bench it's going to be tough for other teams to match up with him imo.


My team resembles the pacers of the late 90's imo, and does a better job at doing what they tried to do. Stojakovic is comparable
to miller(but he'll do a better job and have a higher percentage then miller did from 98-00), while jackson can do the same things rose did in those years. Ridnour is a better version of best/jackson, or whatever garbage they had at point. Curry can score/rebound like smits did, maybe not with as high a fg%, but he will force teams to double team him much more. Fortson/sweetney can play the role the davis' played, and do that sort of thing very well. The main difference is that off the bench i have rose/wagner/jackson, three very capable players who each have the ability to play at a high level, and even take over a game once in a while.


Also, my team is pretty set for the future with a future lineup of:

Curry
Sweetney/Lampe
Stojakovic/Lampe
Wagner
Ridnour

I kept stojakovic in there because their's nothing stopping him from playing until he's 39-40 imo.


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Starting lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> C: Curry(34)/M.Jackson(14)
> PF: Fortson(28)/sweetney(20)
> SF: Stojakovic(32)/jackson(6)/rose(10)
> SG: Jackson(24)/wagner(24)
> PG: Ridnour(30)/rose(18)


:dead: no offense, that's a horrible team.

Stojakovic as a first option? He has trouble creating for himself, though i can hardly fault you especially since he's an all-star player. I don't like how you failed to surround him with people who can make plays for him(Ridour, Wagner, Rose, none of them can make plays for Stojakovic), but I suppose Stojakovic is the least of your problems.

I like Stephen Jackson. Hes a good defender and he's a legit 2nd option who can create for himself, and if needed, stojakovic. It's going to be tough on him to carry the load on both the offensive and defensive end though.

The other players aren't anything special. This team could be worse than the atlanta hawks of this season.

I do not like Curry. I suppose he's at least an average center because he can score and has good size, but he has no defense and can't grab boards to save his life. Fortson can grab boards, but he's so undersized and he has zero offensive game. He is definitely not starter material. Then there is rose, who is talented, but he's a sg who apparently can't shoot, and he is not good at any position(1/2/3). He also needs the ball in his hands. Wagner is garbage and needs the ball, Ridour and Sweetney should be nice but are both still unproven. This team is just full of players who I wouldn't want to touch if i were trying to build a team.


----------



## Tersk

Sweetney should start over Fortson, if you have Curry and Fortson, your inside defense is horrible


----------



## kflo

*Re: Starting lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> C: Curry(34)/M.Jackson(14)
> PF: Fortson(28)/sweetney(20)
> SF: Stojakovic(32)/jackson(6)/rose(10)
> SG: Jackson(24)/wagner(24)
> PG: Ridnour(30)/rose(18)


hideously ugly defensive front line.

offensively, some talent though, although not much dribble penetration.


----------



## Pure Scorer

*Re: Re: Starting lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> :dead: no offense, that's a horrible team.
> 
> Stojakovic as a first option? He has trouble creating for himself, though i can hardly fault you especially since he's an all-star player. I don't like how you failed to surround him with people who can make plays for him(Ridour, Wagner, Rose, none of them can make plays for Stojakovic), but I suppose Stojakovic is the least of your problems.
> 
> I like Stephen Jackson. Hes a good defender and he's a legit 2nd option who can create for himself, and if needed, stojakovic. It's going to be tough on him to carry the load on both the offensive and defensive end though.
> 
> The other players aren't anything special. This team could be worse than the atlanta hawks of this season.
> 
> I do not like Curry. I suppose he's at least an average center because he can score and has good size, but he has no defense and can't grab boards to save his life. Fortson can grab boards, but he's so undersized and he has zero offensive game. He is definitely not starter material. Then there is rose, who is talented, but he's a sg who apparently can't shoot, and he is not good at any position(1/2/3). He also needs the ball in his hands. Wagner is garbage and needs the ball, Ridour and Sweetney should be nice but are both still unproven. This team is just full of players who I wouldn't want to touch if i were trying to build a team.


They don't have to make plays for Stojakovic. I'm relying on peja's ability to slash, and using picks and screens to free him up. It's exactly what the pacers did in 98-00 and they were one of the best teams in the leagues. I think too many teams rely on using penetration or one on one play to score. Basketball is a team game. Create spacing, open up the passing lanes, and slashing can be much more effective then penetrating. And also, peja thrived as a first option in sacramento when webber was out, and as the first option for his national team.

Curry can score offensively, and 90% of the teams in the league would have to double team him. He creates space on the perimeter by causing players to play help defense. On the boards he's weak, and defensively he doesn't put that much effort in, but if he did he could be solid(i think he'll be much better defensively this year, not solid yet, but atleast play decent(some) defense) 

Fortson's interior defense is not that bad. It's his offense that is terrible. His on the ball defense is above average. He positions himself well, and plays solid defense. He won't stop duncan/kg, but how many guys in the league will? He's short, but he plays gritty/tough defense. 

Dajuan Wagner could create for anyone, it's just his mentality in cleveland has been off, mostly because he hasn't gotten into the system very well. He's still very young, and hopefully he'll get back on the right track. He has the talent to be a top10 player in the league, although that's not what i expect out of him. Same goes for rose.. You can't really say that he wouldn't be able to create for stojakovic, or that he can't play the 1/2/3.. He was one of the top 10-15 players in the league at one point in his career. and he's still a very valuable player, especially coming off the bench. And he's become a much more mature player in toronto.


----------



## Yao Mania

ok Spriggan is up


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Re: Re: Starting lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't have to make plays for Stojakovic. I'm relying on peja's ability to slash, and using picks and screens to free him up. It's exactly what the pacers did in 98-00 and they were one of the best teams in the leagues. I think too many teams rely on using penetration or one on one play to score. Basketball is a team game. Create spacing, open up the passing lanes, and slashing can be much more effective then penetrating. And also, peja thrived as a first option in sacramento when webber was out, and as the first option for his national team.
> 
> Curry can score offensively, and 90% of the teams in the league would have to double team him. He creates space on the perimeter by causing players to play help defense. On the boards he's weak, and defensively he doesn't put that much effort in, but if he did he could be solid(i think he'll be much better defensively this year, not solid yet, but atleast play decent(some) defense)
> 
> Fortson's interior defense is not that bad. It's his offense that is terrible. His on the ball defense is above average. He positions himself well, and plays solid defense. He won't stop duncan/kg, but how many guys in the league will? He's short, but he plays gritty/tough defense.
> 
> Dajuan Wagner could create for anyone, it's just his mentality in cleveland has been off, mostly because he hasn't gotten into the system very well. He's still very young, and hopefully he'll get back on the right track. He has the talent to be a top10 player in the league, although that's not what i expect out of him. Same goes for rose.. You can't really say that he wouldn't be able to create for stojakovic, or that he can't play the 1/2/3.. He was one of the top 10-15 players in the league at one point in his career. and he's still a very valuable player, especially coming off the bench. And he's become a much more mature player in toronto.


Like I said, Peja is not one of your weaknesses but I just don't like him as your "franchise player" to begin with that's all. The kings play great team basketball, something I don't see your team doing. Your team lacks the talent and the iq to play team basketball. I don't think Curry and Fortson even know what picks are.

Curry is average at best, but he's too big of a black hole defensively and rebounds as well as a SG. Having him start is going to hurt your rebounding statistics.

Fortson should not be starting. I think everybody knows that.

Wagner is a bust. He flat out sucks(i think most cleveland fans would agree with this). He can't shoot, he can't play pg, he's useless. He also needs the ball in his hands to be effective, that's if you can use the word "effective" on him. I wouldn't touch Wagner until after the 10th round, maybe 9th round if i need a guard, but really, i see him being similar to shammond williams. he's going to struggle to stay in the league and find a home.

I guess I just don't like your evaluation of talent. I think all of your players save peja(1st rounder), stephen jackson(2nd or 3rd), and maybe curry(3rd or 4th rounder), are somewhere along 6th-8th rounder caliber players(though rose could push for the 5th round). It has nothing to do with your philosophy I just don't like the talent because I don't see any.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Starting lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> C: Curry(34)/M.Jackson(14)
> PF: Fortson(28)/sweetney(20)
> SF: Stojakovic(32)/jackson(6)/rose(10)
> SG: Jackson(24)/wagner(24)
> PG: Ridnour(30)/rose(18)



I see a few problems with your team, one being who is going to get Peja the ball? Besides Luke? 

You have a lot of guys that rather be looking for their own shot than waiting for Peja to run around a screen.


----------



## texan

My Team is on my sig. It's turned to to not be too bad. I have a lot of scorers(TP, NVE, and TT mainly), then some good defenders like Marquis Daniels, Elden Campbell and Keon Clark(can block shots, don't really know about his man D). It's pretty well balanced. Not championship material. But overall not bad. Tell me what ya think


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> My Team is on my sig. It's turned to to not be too bad. I have a lot of scorers(TP, NVE, and TT mainly), then some good defenders like Marquis Daniels, Elden Campbell and Keon Clark(can block shots, don't really know about his man D). It's pretty well balanced. Not championship material. But overall not bad. Tell me what ya think


It's not a bad team. You have two players who i was going to pick with my later drafts. Keon Clark, and Elden Cambell. I wanted those 2 instead of songaila and baker, but i can't complain because i think they're good, but quite easily replaceable.

anyway, not bad. i think your hope for a title ended when you made that fatal mistake in drafting steven hunter so early. still, looks like you've really think things through since then. so far hunter was your only bad pick and all your other picks are justified, if not good.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Sorry about my pick being super late, but I'll take *Jerome James*.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Sorry about my pick being super late, but I'll take *Jerome James*.


he might be one of the best big man available at this point. if he can stay away from foul trouble by playing smarter defense he'll contribute.


----------



## Yao Mania

What do you know? Yyzlin of all people misses his turn!! It's been 2 friggin days since someone made a pick during their turn!!! This thing's gotta end after 10 rounds, it's just ridiculous right now...

Anyway with my pick I select *Jason Kapono*

Kapono gives my team a much needed 3pt specialist off the bench. I think with the Bobcats he'll prove to be a very capable scorer who can be every bit as effective (if not more) as Pike in his prime.

Team YMCA:
C: Joe Smith/Rafael Araujo
PF: Antawn Jamison/Brian Grant
SF: Desmond Mason/Andres Nocioni
SG: Jason Richardson/Jason Kapono
PG: Jason Kidd/Maurice Williams


----------



## reHEATed

up next
DaBigTicketKG21
MiamiHeat03
SacKings384

unused pick- Yyzlin


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> up next
> DaBigTicketKG21
> MiamiHeat03
> SacKings384
> 
> unused pick- Yyzlin *and Spriggan*


----------



## Yyzlin

Sorry guys. I've been away almost this whole weekend. And it does seem that this thing has slowed down to a crawl. Maybe it has just been because I haven't been PM'ing people. Anyways, if we are doing the next rounds, I think I'll set it as a lightning draft, with only 6 hours between each pick. 

I'm selecting Kedrick Brown with my 10th round pick. He's a very young guard, who can do a lot of things. He can score efficiently. He can rebound well. He's a decent passer. Hopefully, he'll find more playing time in the future.

DaBigTicketKG21 is now on the clock for pick #291. 

Due Up
---------
292. MiamiHeat03
293. SacKings384
294. kflo


----------



## hobojoe

Let's just cut it off at 10 rounds already. Stop dragging this thing out.


----------



## Spriggan

I pick Kevin Ollie. I'll just assume he hasn't been picked because I am very lazy.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Let's just cut it off at 10 rounds already. Stop dragging this thing out.


:yes:


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Let's just cut it off at 10 rounds already. Stop dragging this thing out.


agreed. This draft is taking forever


----------



## c_dog

disagree. let's just do that one last lightning round. i thought we would get 12 players so i drafted another big man. had i known i would have drafted a SF. i need at least one more player otherwise i have a glaring whole at the 3.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> disagree. let's just do that one last lightning round. i thought we would get 12 players so i drafted another big man. had i known i would have drafted a SF. i need at least one more player otherwise i have a glaring whole at the 3.


A lightning round? What's that... Instead of it taking like 3 weeks to complete a round it will take 2 and a half?


----------



## gambitnut

How about we just make it a rule that the draft has to be over before the regular season starts? That way, the first person in the round gets to decide if we have another round and if we do, everyone else better get their picks in fast or they'll be down a player.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I select Primoz Brezec.

I checked and I dont think he has been picked.


----------



## bballlife

Cut it down to 12 hours. PLEASE!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> A lightning round? What's that... Instead of it taking like 3 weeks to complete a round it will take 2 and a half?


yyzlin posted it already. obviously you didn't read it. he said the next round is gonna be 6 hours in between picks.


----------



## Hibachi!

Is it my turn yet?


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 selects Richie Frahm with pick #292.

ScKings384 is now on the clock for pick #293.

Due Up
---------
294. kflo
295. Casual
296. theo4002


----------



## Hibachi!

With the #293 pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft, Team *SacKings384* Selects *Casey Jacobsen*


----------



## Captain Obvious

Great pick SacKings.

C'mon guys, let's keep this moving.


----------



## kflo

loren woods


----------



## Casual

This is an easy pick for me. I was considering choosing him last round, but chose Lynch instead.










Jared Jeffries.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> With the #293 pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft, Team *SacKings384* Selects *Casey Jacobsen*


ah shoot, i was set having him as my small forward. a 3rd year player who is already shooting so well from behind the line, and it's nice to see a young player who can shoot over 40% in limited minutes. buried in the deep 2/3 rotation of the suns team but is a much better and more athletic player than he's made out to be by fans.

i haven't seen him much but from the little that i see he looks to have all the tools to develop into a solid role player. maybe someone like mike dunleavy?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> ah shoot, i was set having him as my small forward. a 3rd year player who is already shooting so well from behind the line, and it's nice to see a young player who can shoot over 40% in limited minutes. buried in the deep 2/3 rotation of the suns team but is a much better and more athletic player than he's made out to be by fans.
> 
> i haven't seen him much but from the little that i see he looks to have all the tools to develop into a solid role player. maybe someone like mike dunleavy?


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Tersk

Luscious Harris


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Luscious Harris


good pick. a nice veteran to bring off the bench. his shooting touch faded a bit last year, but he's one of the most consistent shooters, career wise. he was my backup plan in case casey jacobsen gets picked, but obviously i undervalued them too much. i thought for sure casey would slip.


----------



## GNG

Rawse selects...

*Zaza Pachulia.*


----------



## PauloCatarino

Luke Walton.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Rawse selects...
> 
> *Zaza Pachulia.*


Very nice pick. i'llnever figure out why he was left unprotected, or even after being drafted, traded for a 2nd rounder. he is worth more than a 2nd rounder, and is actually a nice player to have on your team. bobcats could have used him as their center or pf, even if it means bringing him off the bench. he was great for orlando last year, in the little minutes that he saw.


----------



## speedythief

The tenth man on *The Roswell Rayguns* will be...

Wal-tahhh McCaaarrr-ty


----------



## c_dog

so the part-time starting forward for the celtics finally gets picked. for a good reason too. nobody wants a big man who can't rebound.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> so the part-time starting forward for the celtics finally gets picked. for a good reason too. nobody wants a big man who can't rebound.


The amount of PT Walter will get will be heavily dependant on the health of the rest of the team. A three-man forward rotation of Lewis, Garnett, and Malone would eat all of the forward minutes available and then some. With Malone out of the lineup, I can see Walter and Dale fighting for minutes leftover at the 4.

Walter can score at both forward positions and can get out and run on the break. That's what I wanted. It is in keeping with the themes on my team, which focus on versatility, spreading the floor, running, and being more athletic. Some would argue that Walter can play four positions.


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the final pick in the 10th round Captain Obvious selects:

*Stacey Augmon* 6'8 213 SG/SF










With the first pick in the 11th round Captain Obvious selects:

*Ervin Johnson* 6'11 255 PF/C










The obvious theme here is veteran leadership and defense, because these are the only things that I believe my team's missing. I always thought Augmon was a great defender but he suprised me by passing Bogans and Stevenson on the depth chart for the Magic. Johnson gives me some shot-blocking in addition to leadership and defense. He was good enough to start and get consistent PT on one of the best teams in the league, so he's good enough for me in the 11th round. New depth chart:

PG- Jamaal Tinsley, Alvin Williams
SG- LeBron James, Voshon Lenard
SF- Richard Jefferson, Stacey Augmon
PF- Kwame Brown, Corliss Williamson
C- Mehmet Okur, Jeff Foster, Ervin Johnson


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> New depth chart:
> 
> PG- Jamaal Tinsley, Alvin Williams
> SG- LeBron James, Voshon Lenard
> SF- Richard Jefferson, Stacey Augmon
> PF- Kwame Brown, Corliss Williamson
> C- Mehmet Okur, Jeff Foster, Ervin Johnson


I think you might have forget to check the augmon and johnson. they're solid picks, i think, but nothing great.

your team isn't bad, but man is your 2nd unit going to be slow. Williams is crippled, lenard is probably the slowest sg in the league, augmon is old, williamson isn't exactly known for his speed either. That unit doesn't have legs.

and johnson wouldn't be starting if kandi man weren't such a bust. that is the sad state of the center position in the nba. the fact johnson and kevin willis are still playing, and brezec being considered good at that position, foyle getting big money, tells you something.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you might have forget to check the augmon and johnson. they're solid picks, i think, but nothing great.
> 
> your team isn't bad, but man is your 2nd unit going to be slow. Williams is crippled, lenard is probably the slowest sg in the league, augmon is old, williamson isn't exactly known for his speed either. That unit doesn't have legs.
> 
> and johnson wouldn't be starting if kandi man weren't such a bust. that is the sad state of the center position in the nba. the fact johnson and kevin willis are still playing, and brezec being considered good at that position, foyle getting big money, tells you something.


The second unit doesn't need to run. It's not like those guys are going to be out on the court at the same time. They're all solid players that fill roles, and that's all I need.


----------



## speedythief

Are we still picking? I thought we were only going 10 rounds.
Otherwise, the eleventh man on *The Roswell Rayguns* will be...

Wesley Person


----------



## reHEATed

so are we on that 6 hour speed draft now?


----------



## PauloCatarino

I don't think he has been picked...

Jake Tsakalidis.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Are we still picking? I thought we were only going 10 rounds.
> Otherwise, the eleventh man on *The Roswell Rayguns* will be...
> 
> Wesley Person


i guess there goes last of the 3pt shooter.:no:

i still have a major hole at the 3 X_X no backups yet and i have morris peterson starting, lol.


----------



## GNG

Team Rawse selects...

*DeSagana Diop*.


----------



## Tersk

226. Zarko Cabarkapa- 7M3


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Team Rawse selects...
> 
> *Zarko Cabarkapa*.


Gone long ago, I'm afraid. And before I could take him.


----------



## GNG

*Team Rawse*


















































































Damon Stoudamire/Leandro Barbosa
Manu Ginobili/John Salmons
Ricky Davis/Sasha Pavlovic
Carlos Boozer/Melvin Ely
Shaquille O'Neal/Zaza Pachulia/DeSagana Diop


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Gone long ago, I'm afraid. And before I could take him.


Well, he's mine now. The other person can logfight for him, if he wants him that bad. He gets the shorter stick.

I'll pick someone else.


----------



## Tersk

With the 305th pick in the Fantasy GM draft, team theo4002 SF Avery Johnson. Avery is a great locker room prescense and is a good player/coach who will help my young PG's










PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks/Avery Johnson
SG: Tracy McGrady/Luscious Harris
SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell
PF: Stromile Swift/Marcus Fizer
C: Lorenzen Wright/Chris Kaman

Everyone is up for trade except McGrady and Wright, but I will consider all options


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> With the 305th pick in the Fantasy GM draft, team theo4002 SF Jared Jeffries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich/Marcus Banks
> SG: Tracy McGrady/Luscious Harris
> SF: Josh Howard/Raja Bell/Jared Jeffries
> PF: Stromile Swift/Marcus Fizer
> C: Lorenzen Wright/Chris Kaman
> 
> Everyone is up for trade except McGrady and Wright, but I will consider all options


Also gone, just a few picks ago.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Also gone, just a few picks ago.


Oh, my bad. I was looking at the first page


----------



## Casual

I'll pick...










Howard Eisley


----------



## kflo

sasha vujacic


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> sasha vujacic


I had a dream that would happen.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> sasha vujacic


159. Milos Vujanic- Minstrel


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> 159. Milos Vujanic- Minstrel


18 Sasha Vuja*c*ic G 6-7 193 3/08/84 Slovenia R Lakers


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 18 Sasha Vuja*c*ic G 6-7 193 3/08/84 Slovenia R Lakers


Oops!

Was Milos the one that was traded to the Suns?


----------



## Yyzlin

Yup, this is the lighning rounds, so you can skip if 6 hours have passed in time. 

Eligible to Pick: SacKings384, MiamiHeat03

Due Up: DaBigTicketKG21, YaoMania, Yyzlin


----------



## Hibachi!

With the next pick in the Official NBA Gm Challenge Draft... Team SacKings384 Selects - 

Mark Madsen


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Was Milos the one that was traded to the Suns?


Yup.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> With the next pick in the Official NBA Gm Challenge Draft... Team SacKings384 Selects -
> 
> Mark Madsen


i didn't know you could draft cheerleaders. in that case i select dion glover's wife. j/k


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Ill select Tony Delk, the explosive scorer.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Cassell/Delk
Finley/Jones/House
Hassell/Deng
Jermaine/JYD
Primoz/Zo

I project Primoz to average 15pts, 9reb, 2blocks.


----------



## Yao Mania

He wasn't even on my list before, but he's been impressive this pre-season thus far, so I will pick *Anderson Varejao*, aka Carlito Carribbean Cool. I honestly have never watched him play but I have known of him as being a good player since last year's draft. Him and Araujo will also give me a Brazilian duo! Keep an eye on this kid, he might be this year's steal in the draft. 

Team YMCA:
C Joe Smith/Rafael Araujo
PF Antawn Jamison/Brian Grant/Anderson Varejao
SF Desmond Mason/Andres Nocioni
SG Jason Richardson/Jason Kapono
PG Jason Kidd/Maurice Williams


----------



## Yyzlin

MiamiHeat03 selects Ryan Bowen

Yyzlin selects Erick Strickland. He's a very productive guard to have come off the bench. 

Eligible to Pick: Spriggan (has til 1PM EST)

Due Up: Pure Scorer, 7M3, PacersFan


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> He wasn't even on my list before, but he's been impressive this pre-season thus far, so I will pick *Anderson Varejao*, aka Carlito Carribbean Cool. I honestly have never watched him play but I have known of him as being a good player since last year's draft. Him and Araujo will also give me a Brazilian duo! Keep an eye on this kid, he might be this year's steal in the draft.


good pick. i was wondering why nobody picked him yet with his stellar play so far. i would have definitely picked him had he slipped to me. screw the sf position, i can always trade for an sf, lol.

songaila is playing well too. i want to see him get more minutes. kings need to trade webber desperately.


----------



## Pure Scorer

ill take chris duhon


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> ill take chris duhon


Good pick, I was considering taking him


----------



## 7M3

Gimme Rasual Butler, a hugely underrated shooter with some 
pretty good athletic ability.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme Rasual Butler, a hugely underrated shooter with some
> pretty good athletic ability.


hes going to break out this year with the Heat. Awesome shooter, good all around scorer, and he worked hard on his defense and rebounding. huge, huge steal at this point of the draft


----------



## bballlife

Whos up?

Pacersfan and whodabest are skipped right?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Josh Childress (He's probably picked already, so if he is, I select Robert "Tracter" Traylor)


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Josh Childress (He's probably picked already, so if he is, I select Robert "Tracter" Traylor)


Ya Miamiheat03 picked him up in the 4th round. 

YIKES. 


Kind of high for a super bust. You lucked out this time PacersFan.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Whos up?
> 
> Pacersfan and whodabest are skipped right?


I was hoping I wouldn't be skipped as I'd sent a list to Yyzlin.


----------



## bballlife

C_Dog on the clock.


----------



## c_dog

nice. so is this the last round? if so, i'm going to make a reach.. and select young small forward JR Smith.. i thought he was selected though but i dont see it? if yes then Trevor Ariza.


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> nice. so is this the last round? if so, i'm going to make a reach.. and select young small forward JR Smith.. i thought he was selected though but i dont see it? if yes then Trevor Ariza.


224. J.R. Smith- WhoDaBest23

And also, I'm pretty sure it's the 11th round so it's the 2nd to last round, not the last one.


----------



## bballlife

MingBling on the clock for the next pick.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Any comments on the Tracter Traylor pick? By picking him, I'm willing to trade him or Tony Battie for a backcourt player.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Any comments on the Tracter Traylor pick? By picking him, I'm willing to trade him or Tony Battie for a backcourt player.


why didn't you just draft a backcourt player then?

i don't think you're going to get many good offers.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> why didn't you just draft a backcourt player then?
> 
> i don't think you're going to get many good offers.


I'm actually more keen to trading Tony Battie, but wanted to make sure I had enough rebounding in case I couldn't pull off a deal.


----------



## OG

I've just sent my list to Yyzlin in case I'm not around for my pick.

I guess that means I get my pick even if Yyzlin or myself don't post it before I'm skipped (should it happen)?


----------



## The_Franchise

The Bling's select Dermarr Johnson.


----------



## OG

Nice pick.

Texan is on the clock.

What are we doing, 6 hours on the clock?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> What are we doing, 6 hours on the clock?


yep...6 hour "lightining" round


----------



## OG

my pick i guess.

I'll gladly take....... 









Francisco Elson


----------



## bballlife

Minstrel on the clock.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> my pick i guess.
> 
> I'll gladly take.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francisco Elson


I've never really seen him play, but in my 2k5 Franchise, with my star center injured, Elson stepped up to average 16/9 and bring us a championship, so I guess I like him.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I've never really seen him play, but in my 2k5 Franchise, with my star center injured, Elson stepped up to average 16/9 and bring us a championship, so I guess I like him.


well, i've seen him play. he's a legit 7 footer. if the bobcats had taken him he would be looking like a stud similar to brezec right now. i didn't get to see him play that much, just some random nugget games, but he seemed like a good shot blocker, and can finish a lot better than chris anderson. maybe it was just those couple games but i always wondered why they didn't play elson more because unlike anderson he doesn't miss open dunks.. twice in a row(in this play andre miller made 2 or 3 steals or something; first steal he fed anderson on the break which he misses, then andre makes a 2nd steal and feeds him again and he still misses, and eventually gets called for a foul). needless to say i was shocked when anderson was selected to the slam dunk contest. the guy was getting blocked by the rim.:|

i doubt elson will get many minutes yet again though. nuggets are just way too deep at the front.


----------



## Minstrel

The Minstrels select guard *Juan Dixon*.


----------



## bballlife

Lets go with Jumaine Jones


----------



## texan

I select Jared Jeffries.

Six hours is kind of hard to do. I've been checking this at least once a day but giving me 6 hrs to pick is kind of unfair. I can't be on here all day.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I select Jared Jeffries.
> 
> Six hours is kind of hard to do. I've been checking this at least once a day but giving me 6 hrs to pick is kind of unfair. I can't be on here all day.


Jeffries has already been picked. Last round by Casual.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeffries has already been picked. Last round by Casual.


Isn't that the third time he's been picked?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Six hours is kind of hard to do. I've been checking this at least once a day but giving me 6 hrs to pick is kind of unfair. I can't be on here all day.


This is what makes the list-making important. If you know you might not be online as soon as your pick is up, you can send a list to Yyzlin.


----------



## Kaas

I'll select Brian Cook.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> I'll select Brian Cook.


damn. I was hoping he would drop


----------



## reHEATed

up next
HippieHair33
DaUnbreakableKing
KeiranHalcyon


----------



## texan

okay i got my pick

beno udrih


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> This is what makes the list-making important. If you know you might not be online as soon as your pick is up, you can send a list to Yyzlin.


There's also the possibility that if you send a list to Yyzlin, he won't be on for 6 hours, and the GM's skip you. That almost happened to me had I not gotten my Internet back.


----------



## c_dog

well, better to be unfair to one person than to be the other 20 something GM's. it's just the last 2 rounds, and i don't think any of these players are going to contribute enough to be much of a factor.

and am i glad i got trevor ariza to backup the 3. the kid is gonna be awesome. he's already a good defender and really understands the game. a couple months from now he'll probably be a better starter than morris peterson.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> There's also the possibility that if you send a list to Yyzlin, he won't be on for 6 hours, and the GM's skip you. That almost happened to me had I not gotten my Internet back.


If the list was sent to Yyzlin on time, and the next GM in line skipped you and took your pick, it should be Yyzlin's right to award the pick to the GM who sent-in his list prior and force the other GM to change his pick.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> well, better to be unfair to one person than to be the other 20 something GM's. it's just the last 2 rounds, and i don't think any of these players are going to contribute enough to be much of a factor.
> 
> and am i glad i got trevor ariza to backup the 3. the kid is gonna be awesome. he's already a good defender and really understands the game. a couple months from now he'll probably be a better starter than morris peterson.


Ariza was a good pickup for you but I disagree when you say that he really understands the game. Bball IQ/ understanding the game is probably one of his weaker points.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> If the list was sent to Yyzlin on time, and the next GM in line skipped you and took your pick, it should be Yyzlin's right to award the pick to the GM who sent-in his list prior and force the other GM to change his pick.


that would be fair, but could also get very hectic. i doubt that would happen anyway.

and i disagree with ariza not understanding the game. for a rookie he has shown some good court decisions, and he looks ready to contribute right away.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Ariza has a pretty poor understanding of the game.. he could come off the bench and play 10-15 minutes/game, but imo he needs to develop a shot before getting any more then that. He is strictly a slasher at this point, and that doesn't bode too well for being a starter.
Lots of potential, and a good pick, but expecting him to make a good contribution this season is a bit of a reach.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> If the list was sent to Yyzlin on time, and the next GM in line skipped you and took your pick, it should be Yyzlin's right to award the pick to the GM who sent-in his list prior and force the other GM to change his pick.


That's how I thought it should be too - see one of my posts on the previous page.


----------



## reHEATed




----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Am I up?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!


I second this:


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Am I up?


well 12 hours have passed so you could make your pick. Hippiehair33 or DaunbrakeableKing havent picked yet though.


----------



## Kaas

KeiranHalcyon is on the clock

Due Up
--------
RebelSun
hobojoe
wadeshaqeddie

unused picks: HippieHair33, DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## HippieHair33

ok, sorry, i've been gone all weekend and forgot to send in a list...

if he's still around(i think he is...not sure) i select scott pollard...

if he's been taken already i'm sorry for the confusion and i'll repick.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

I don't think he's been taken...

Jarron Collins. (Not Jason, who was selected back in the 9th.)

Between him, Andersen, and Harrison, I should be able to run a center-by-committee well enough.


----------



## reHEATed

Up next

RebelSun
Hobojoe
Wadeshaqeddie

unused pick- DaUnbreakableKing


----------



## rebelsun

With the who the hell knows what number pick we're at, the Las Vegas Madames select:

PF Luis Scola










Delonte West/Shaun Livingston
Joe Johnson/Kevin Martin
Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
Pau Gasol/Luis Scola/Kris Humphries
Andris Biedrins/DJ Mbenga


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With the who the hell knows what number pick we're at, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> PF Luis Scola


I'm pretty sure he's not coming over this year and I'm pretty sure you have to pick someone on an NBA roster.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's not coming over this year and I'm pretty sure you have to pick someone on an NBA roster.


Minstrel has set precedent for picking a non-roster player whose rights are currently held by an NBA team (Milos Vujanic). If I'm not allowed to pick Scola, then we'll need to amend every pick since the Milos selection.

Therefore...:nah:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Minstrel has set precedent for picking a non-roster player whose rights are currently held by an NBA team (Milos Vujanic). If I'm not allowed to pick Scola, then we'll need to amend every pick since the Milos selection.
> 
> Therefore...:nah:


er, i'm not against it.. because that's just one more player on your IR. Kinda a waste really. Why add a player who's going to give you 0/0/0?


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> er, i'm not against it.. because that's just one more player on your IR. Kinda a waste really. Why add a player who's going to give you 0/0/0?


Because this isn't a fantasy league? Nor is it based only on the coming season.

This is supposed to be a real-world team and rights to top European players possess real-world value.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Because this isn't a fantasy league? Nor is it based only on the coming season.
> 
> This is supposed to be a real-world team and rights to top European players possess real-world value.


i wouldn't say that. this is supposedly a more realistic fantasy league, that's all. but the fact that they're not here is still detrimental for the upcoming season because it's one less person for you to put on the floor. and it remains a question when they'll ever come over. next season, the season after?

i personally hate taking risks by taking players for the future unless they're at least somewhat proven. before last season i would never have taken arroyo, and before the preseason i wouldn't have taken ariza, even if he has the reputation of being a defender. but from what i've seen in the preseason, i think he was a good pick for me in the 11th round. i think i probably would have gotten him in the 12th round though, but i wasn't too sure if we were going for 12.


----------



## reHEATed

Its been more than 12 hours

With the last pick of the 11th round, I select Michael Doleac










He fills out my center rotation. I have a great team player and passer in Divac, a good defender and rebounder in Voskuhl, and a shooter and ok rebounder in Doleac. I think I have enough at that position with three guys who could all play and all do different things on the court.


With the first pick of the 12th round, I select Rodney Rogers









in the 12th round . I was thinking about picking him in the 8th or 9th. Hes a solid player, and a nice weapon to have off the bench


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> i wouldn't say that. this is supposedly a more realistic fantasy league, that's all.


It's not a "league" at all. Certainly not a fantasy one. It's just a thought exercise...no stats are going to be kept and these teams aren't competing against each other for numbers. You're supposed to pretend you're a *real* GM, not a fantasy drafter.



> but the fact that they're not here is still detrimental for the upcoming season


GMs aren't supposed to *only* consider the upcoming season. Otherwise, Darko Milicic would have no value. Most players drafted this season would have little value. Yet, I don't think Joe Dumars would trade Milicic.


----------



## reHEATed

Final Team

Jason Williams, Chucky Atkins
Eddie Jones, Aaron Mckie
Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson 
Kenyon Martin, Malik Rose
Vlade Divac, Jake Voskuhl

11th man-Michael Doleac
12th man-Rodney Rogers


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not a "league" at all. Certainly not a fantasy one. It's just a thought exercise...no stats are going to be kept and these teams aren't competing against each other for numbers. You're supposed to pretend you're a *real* GM, not a fantasy drafter.
> 
> 
> 
> GMs aren't supposed to *only* consider the upcoming season. Otherwise, Darko Milicic would have no value. Most players drafted this season would have little value. Yet, I don't think Joe Dumars would trade Milicic.


well, that's what i thought too but then everybody keeps bringing up numbers. whether you like it or not at the end of this whole thing numbers are going to count for something when people vote on their favorite team, and players who aren't necessarily ready for this season for whatever reason, are going to hurt your team. at least that's probably how i'll cast my vote. i've said it before i'm not that high on rookies or raw talent in general. im sure couple other gm's are different, such as yourself. in contrary to me i'm sure some gm's are high on young talent and in which case wouldn't like my team composed mostly of veterans.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Final Team
> 
> Jason Williams, Chucky Atkins
> Eddie Jones, Aaron Mckie
> Shawn Marion, Glenn Robinson
> Kenyon Martin, Malik Rose
> Vlade Divac, Jake Voskuhl
> 
> 11th man-Michael Doleac
> 12th man-Rodney Rogers


i like your starting lineup, and some bench players. not so much the rogers pick, so i suppose it's good you didn't pick him in the 8th round because that would have been really bad. even at the 12th pick he brings little to the table and shoots a bad percentage, and his outside shooting has deteriorated to a point where he's no longer considered a threat(low 30% in recent years). hopefully he stays on the IR where he belongs.

overall i think i like your team, but i'm surprised not to find any youth to maybe come in and bring some energy and change the tempo of the game, but heck, i like a team of proven veterans over a team of rookies any time. this is, imo, a playoff team.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> i've said it before i'm not that high on rookies or raw talent in general.


So you'd never draft "rookies" if you were an NBA GM, you'd just your draft pick every year?



> im sure couple other gm's are different, such as yourself. in contrary to me i'm sure some gm's are high on young talent and in which case wouldn't like my team composed mostly of veterans.


My team is almost entirely veterans. I just understand that young talent has value also.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> So you'd never draft "rookies" if you were an NBA GM, you'd just your draft pick every year?
> 
> 
> 
> My team is almost entirely veterans. I just understand that young talent has value also.


i never said that. of course i'd draft rookies if i was an NBA GM. but in a draft such as this where we're given a pool of rookies AND veterans, i tend to like the proven players a lot more. but there comes to a point where a rookie's potential exceeds the value of a proven player, in which case i have no trouble drafting a rookie, but a problem with most of the GM's(either real GM or fantasy GM) is that they undervalue veterans, and bank too much on potential.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> but a problem with most of the GM's(either real GM or fantasy GM) is that they undervalue veterans, and bank too much on potential.


To some extent, I agree with you on that.

Originally, I was disagreeing with you that a player who wouldn't contribute this season was worthless in this exercise

I'm not arguing value of veterans versus value of potential.


----------



## hobojoe

What's going on? OK, I'll take Pavel Podkolzin and Lamond Murray. 

*Final Roster*
Starting Lineup:




































Mike Bibby | Michael Redd | Donyell Marshall | Antonio McDyess | Brian Skinner

Bench:











































Darrell Armstrong | Keith Bogans | Lamond Murray | Al Jefferson | Vitaly Potapenko | Pavel Podkolzine

IR:








Jamal Mashburn

Depth Chart-
PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
SF: Donyell Marshall/Lamond Murray
PF: Antonio McDyess/Al Jefferson
C: Brian Skinner/Vitaly Potapenko/Pavel Podkolzin

IR- Jamal Mashburn


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> What's going on? OK, I'll take Pavel Podkolzin and Lamond Murray.
> 
> *Final Roster*
> Starting Lineup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Bibby | Michael Redd | Donyell Marshall | Antonio McDyess | Brian Skinner
> 
> Bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell Armstrong | Keith Bogans | Lamond Murray | Al Jefferson | Vitaly Potapenko | Pavel Podkolzine
> 
> IR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamal Mashburn
> 
> Depth Chart-
> PG: Mike Bibby/Darrell Armstrong
> SG: Michael Redd/Keith Bogans
> SF: Donyell Marshall/Lamond Murray
> PF: Antonio McDyess/Al Jefferson
> C: Brian Skinner/Vitaly Potapenko/Pavel Podkolzin
> 
> IR- Jamal Mashburn


I think, in all honesty, you could've had one of the best teams in the league if you hadn't taken Mashburn. You've still got an incredibly solid squad, don't get me wrong--a Bibby/Redd backcourt would probably be the next Stockton/Hornacek duo. McDyess, if he can return to his previous form, would be another solid contributor. There's no real holes anywhere on your team. You've got a nice blend of veterans and youth... Overall, very solid, most likely a playoff team.


----------



## reHEATed

> overall i think i like your team, but i'm surprised not to find any youth to maybe come in and bring some energy and change the tempo of the game, but heck, i like a team of proven veterans over a team of rookies any time. this is, imo, a playoff team.


I was thinking of picking Pavel(just picked so I can say it now) and another hs'er, but decided against it. I dont have much youth on my bench, but Jwill, Marion, and Martin are not old. They are all just entering their prime. Voskuhl and Rose are not old. Doleac is not that old. I wanted a team full of vets, and wanted solid bench players, but since so many people are drafting for potential and this and that, drafting a young bench player who contributes as much as the ones I drafted were impossible to find. 

The Doleac pick I like a lot. I was very happy he dropped. Obviously center is my weakest position, and I am glad to have 3 guys there who are all solid and could all play. They each do different things, so what I have is basically a center by committee. Rogers is a 3/4 who played good when Martin was out last year. He is my 12th man, and he could still have some good games. 



> What's going on?


6 hour lightning round draft. I picked more than 12 hours after RebelSun's pick, which I was allowed to do because 6 hours had passed.


----------



## rebelsun

With their 12th and final selection, the Las Vegas Madames select:

G/F Dejan Bodiroga










Your 2004-2005 Las Vegas Madames:

Delonte West/Shaun Livingston
Joe Johnson/Dejan Bodiroga/Kevin Martin
Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
Pau Gasol/Luis Scola/Kris Humphries
Andris Biedrins/DJ Mbenga

Starting Lineup:

Delonte West/Joe Johnson/Luke Jackson/Pau Gasol/Andris Biedrins






































Bench:

Shaun Livingston/Dejan Bodiroga/Kevin Martin/Josh Smith/Luis Scola/Kris Humphries/DJ Mbenga




















































I think I have good balance talent-wise between the positions. I'm obviously very young, but that was my intent going into the draft. I'm very pleased with my latest selections in Scola and Bodiroga, as they are experienced and will provide desperately needed veteran leadership. I like the diversity in my roster and think they would mesh well together. The only pick I really questioned was Kevin Martin, but he is a proven scorer and should be able to put up points in the league.

Overall, I'm very content with my team.


----------



## bballlife

KeiranHalcyon: You're up.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> With their 12th and final selection, the Las Vegas Madames select:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have good balance talent-wise between the positions. I'm obviously very young, but that was my intent going into the draft. I'm very pleased with my latest selections in Scola and Bodiroga, as they are experienced and will provide desperately needed veteran leadership. I like the diversity in my roster and think they would mesh well together. The only pick I really questioned was Kevin Martin, but he is a proven scorer and should be able to put up points in the league.
> 
> Overall, I'm very content with my team.


Nice job, You really have a nice mix. This will be a solid team right away and quite a powerhouse in the near future.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

I select Junior Harrington.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> I think, in all honesty, you could've had one of the best teams in the league if you hadn't taken Mashburn. You've still got an incredibly solid squad, don't get me wrong--a Bibby/Redd backcourt would probably be the next Stockton/Hornacek duo. McDyess, if he can return to his previous form, would be another solid contributor. There's no real holes anywhere on your team. You've got a nice blend of veterans and youth... Overall, very solid, most likely a playoff team.


Mashburn really screwed me over, but hey that's the risk I chose to take. You win some and you lose some. Considering the circumstances, I think I did a pretty good job. I think getting a guy in Donyell Marshall who put up 16-10 last season on good FG% and 3-PT% and can play both forward positions in the 4th Round is a big steal. I also think I got a big steal with Darrell Armstrong in whatever round I got him in. I would've liked to have gotten a better center, or at least a bigger one and had Skinner to play the 4 or come off the bench, but the guy I wanted was taken the pick before I got Skinner. I like my pick of McDyess so late, I think he could be a very solid contributor off the bench(unfortunately I have to start him with Mashburn's injury until Al Jefferson is ready).


----------



## Pacers Fan

Yyzlin, would you mind updating the first page?


----------



## Kaas

DaUnbreakableKing has about 20 min. or so to pick, then he'll be skipped for the 2nd round in a row. 

I wish I could pick right now. The chances either King or Hippie picking the player I'm thinking of is extremely remote.


----------



## bballlife

Why is nobody else skipping guys? 

HippieHair33 Is ON DA CLOCK.


----------



## HippieHair33

with my very last pick of the draft, i select *anthony johnson* 
i think he's still around, however the list hasnt been updated in a long time and i dont feel like reading all these posts... johnson is a good pg who gets some minutes and can pass decently which is something i need. 

my final team is:

1: steve francis
2: jarvis hayes
3: caron butler
4. udonis haslem 
5: emeka okafor 
bench: andre iguadala, earl boykins, kareem rush, derrick coleman, shawn bradley, scott pollard, anthony johnson

thoughts?


----------



## bballlife

Filibuster on the clock.


----------



## Kaas

With my final pick, I select Peter John Ramos from Puerto Rico. Center is obviously my weak point and Ramos could turn out to be a good one. Hopefully between Ramos and Perkins, one becomes my center of the future. For now, I think they're more than servicable sharing backup duties.

*Starting Lineup:*






































*Bench:*



















































And that's team Aegis.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> With my final pick, I select Peter John Ramos from Puerto Rico. Center is obviously my weak point and Ramos could turn out to be a good one. Hopefully between Ramos and Perkins, one becomes my center of the future. For now, I think they're more than servicable sharing backup duties.


I think your team is alright. I don't know if it's a playoff team, because it lacks a star player to take over games, but it has its fair share of veterans and youngster.

Minus the veterans, with a core of Wade, Bosh, Harrington, Jaric, and Perkins as your youngest players, your future looks bright. This is a team that may not make the playoff now, but will definitely be a lock for the playoffs in the near future, and should be good for a long time.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> with my very last pick of the draft, i select *anthony johnson*
> i think he's still around, however the list hasnt been updated in a long time and i dont feel like reading all these posts... johnson is a good pg who gets some minutes and can pass decently which is something i need.
> 
> my final team is:
> 
> 1: steve francis
> 2: jarvis hayes
> 3: caron butler
> 4. udonis haslem
> 5: emeka okafor
> bench: andre iguadala, earl boykins, kareem rush, derrick coleman, shawn bradley, scott pollard, anthony johnson
> 
> thoughts?


i don't know man. i'm not a big fan of your team. there's some nice talent, but i don't see any superstars. maybe give this team a couple years until okafor develops into something.

this is yet another team that looks like it'll be better in the future. as of right now there's just not enough star power, imho.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> with my very last pick of the draft, i select *anthony johnson*
> i think he's still around, however the list hasnt been updated in a long time and i dont feel like reading all these posts... johnson is a good pg who gets some minutes and can pass decently which is something i need.
> 
> my final team is:
> 
> 1: steve francis
> 2: jarvis hayes
> 3: caron butler
> 4. udonis haslem
> 5: emeka okafor
> bench: andre iguadala, earl boykins, kareem rush, derrick coleman, shawn bradley, scott pollard, anthony johnson
> 
> thoughts?


Personally, I think it is the worst team in this draft.

BFreak.


----------



## bballlife

My last pick goes to a guy showing some new life in Boston.........

Tom Gugliotta


----------



## bballlife

Meet the Wrecking Crew-


Starters-

B Diddy
Rip
Prince
Murphy
Blount





































Bench

Przybilla
Kristic
Gugliotta
J. Jones
Delfino
T. Allen
Planinic


----------



## OG

bballlife - looks like you win ugliest team





......2 hours til my last pick.


----------



## OG

I pick Keyon Dooling. <- if he's still available.

Devin Harris/Jeff McInnes/ Keyon Dooling
Cuttino Mobley/Willie Green
Corey Maggette/Devean George
Antoine Walker/Nikoloz Tskitishvili 
Ben Wallace/Robert Swift/Francisco Elson


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> I pick Earl Watson.
> 
> Devin Harris/Jeff McInnes/Earl Watson
> Cuttino Mobley/Willie Green
> Corey Maggette/Devean George
> Antoine Walker/Nikoloz Tskitishvili
> Ben Wallace/Robert Swift/Francisco Elson


gone long ago, i'm afraid. had he been available i would have easily made him my 10/11th pick and it would have looked like a major steal. try again. 

imagine if earl had slipped to the 12th round X_X


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Meet the Wrecking Crew-


Starting Lineup: :wordyo: 

Bench: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## Pacers Fan

I feel sorry for whoever drafted Avery Johnson.


----------



## Tersk

Why? He's a player coach and all the players respect him. It's not like 11th and 12th men actually play alot.


----------



## Yao Mania

holy crap this thing has fallen apart these past few days... it's probably my turn and I don't even know it!


----------



## Captain Obvious

WhoDaBest23, c_dog, MingBling, and texan can all pick now.

Pacers Fan will be able to pick at 2:59 as well.


----------



## c_dog

a very tough decision for me. there are 2 players who i really want but i can only pick one. i don't think i can go wrong with either, and the one who i don't pick will most likely end up undrafted which is a real shame because both are a lot better than a lot of the players already drafted.

with that, i'm going to have to pick *anthony peeler.*

i thought about picking the other player, but i feel peeler is more proven. he's a veteran and he has put up solid stats his entire career as a role player, and he has plenty of playoff experience. i believe his 3 point shooting and defense will help my team more than the other player could. even with paul pierce, peterson who are both good shooters from beyond the arc, peeler gives me another player off the bench who can shoot. He is a career 38% shooter, and playing in the kings system he had a lot of good looks and was the league leader in 3p%. My team is stacked in the backcourt, so i just need him to come in and play some defense and hit those open shots.
























looking at these pics, wow, i almost forget how athletic he is.


----------



## Minstrel

This thing has become totally disorganized. I didn't realize my pick had come and gone.

I'll pick now, then.

The Minstrels select *Rod Strickland*.

I needed a competent backup point guard to push Milos Vujanic to third-string until he's ready. Strickland was reasonably productive for Orlando in limited minutes. I think he's a steal in the last round.

6.3 ppg / 4.0 apg / 2.5 rpg in 19.6 minutes. He's over 9 assists per 48 minutes, which makes him nice value as a backup. He's productive per minute he plays.

Final roster:

*The Minstrels*

*Point Guard:* Stephon Marbury / Rod Strickland / Milos Vujanic
*Shooting Guard:* Allan Houston / DeShawn Stevenson / Juan Dixon
*Small Forward:* Bonzi Wells / Toni Kukoc
*Power Forward:* Chris Webber / Bo Outlaw
*Center:* Erick Dampier / Aaron Williams


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Why? He's a player coach and all the players respect him. It's not like 11th and 12th men actually play alot.


He just retired; he's becoming an assistant coach on the Mavs.

I think I'm allowed to pick now, I select...


JAMES JONES

Any thoughts on my team?

Arenas/Christie/Artest/Gooden/Camby

Jones/Sura/Rodney White/Tony Battie/Jason Collier

James Jones/Tractor Traylor


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> This thing has become totally disorganized. I didn't realize my pick had come and gone.
> 
> I'll pick now, then.
> 
> The Minstrels select *Rod Strickland*.
> 
> I needed a competent backup point guard to push Milos Vujanic to third-string until he's ready. Strickland was reasonably productive for Orlando in limited minutes. I think he's a steal in the last round.


if you wanted a pg to push vujanic to 3rd string you could have just pm'ed me to trade bonzi for payton. oh well, your loss.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> if you wanted a pg to push vujanic to 3rd string you could have just pm'ed me to trade bonzi for payton. oh well, your loss.


Not really, because this way I get my capable backup point guard *and* keep Bonzi Wells.

My gain.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Is Strickland even in the NBA anymore? It's true he played well last year but I don't think he's even in the league this year.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Is Strickland even in the NBA anymore? It's true he played well last year but I don't think he's even in the league this year.


He's on the Raptors' roster according to NBA.com.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really, because this way I get my capable backup point guard *and* keep Bonzi Wells.
> 
> My gain.


well, payton is more than just a capable backup point guard.

but i guess you're happy with your backup pg who may never play this year.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> but i guess you're happy with your backup pg who may never play this year.


Again, you seem confused. This isn't a fantasy league. It doesn't matter whether Toronto plays him. On *my* team, he plays. Based on how he did last year, he'd play well.

We're pretending we've built new teams with these players. For our game, they are no longer on the teams they're on in real life. They're on these new teams.

Strickland would be useless in a fantasy league, because he may not get any real time in Toronto. But that's not what this is. On my team, I'd give him whatever minutes I want.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Again, you seem confused. This isn't a fantasy league. It doesn't matter whether Toronto plays him. On *my* team, he plays. Based on how he did last year, he'd play well.
> 
> We're pretending we've built new teams with these players. For our game, they are no longer on the teams they're on in real life. They're on these new teams.
> 
> Strickland would be useless in a fantasy league, because he may not get any real time in Toronto. But that's not what this is. On my team, I'd give him whatever minutes I want.


He doesn't play for Toronto. Glover, Strickland, Archibald, Curry--all these guys are gone. NBA.com is just sloppy.

Strickland is a free agent and I think he tested the waters in Chicago a while back? But they're thick with guards and I doubt he got more than a second look.

Anyways, if Rod plays this year that's good, cause I like him, but as of right now he is waiting by the phone.


----------



## Pure Scorer

i should be able to pick now, so i'll take bobby simmons.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, you seem confused. This isn't a fantasy league. It doesn't matter whether Toronto plays him. On *my* team, he plays. Based on how he did last year, he'd play well.
> 
> We're pretending we've built new teams with these players. For our game, they are no longer on the teams they're on in real life. They're on these new teams.
> 
> Strickland would be useless in a fantasy league, because he may not get any real time in Toronto. But that's not what this is. On my team, I'd give him whatever minutes I want.


i disagree with this. you shouldn't pick players who are no longer in the league, otherwise MJ would be gone long ago. see, some ppl might say "mj may be retired but in our league i manage to convince him to come out of retirement for the 3rd time". it's just too hard to judge how good strickland is. because for all we know, he could be WAY out of shape because he's not playing anymore.

heck, there were rumors of drexler coming back into the league, it would be chaos if everybody starts picking all these veterans who could still be good, or could be way out of shape. and the fact that we will never see them play in the league again kinda makes it hard to judge how good they are.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> i should be able to pick now, so i'll take bobby simmons.


he's going to have great stats this season, playing a lot of minutes for the clippers. his fg% is going to be somewhere around 37-38% though. but what more could you ask for a 12th pick.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> i disagree with this. you shouldn't pick players who are no longer in the league, otherwise MJ would be gone long ago. see, some ppl might say "mj may be retired but in our league i manage to convince him to come out of retirement for the 3rd time". it's just too hard to judge how good strickland is. because for all we know, he could be WAY out of shape because he's not playing anymore.
> 
> heck, there were rumors of drexler coming back into the league, it would be chaos if everybody starts picking all these veterans who could still be good, or could be way out of shape. and the fact that we will never see them play in the league again kinda makes it hard to judge how good they are.


It's a hell of a lot easier to judge how good rod strickland would be in the league then a guy like luis scola, or even some of the rookies. we know what he's capable of, and maybe he'd be a little slower and lose some quickness, but he's going to do pretty much what he did last year. 

and you can't generalize and talk about players coming out of retirement, because that's a totally different situation. rod strickland is looking to play in the league (he hasn't retired, atleast not to my knowledge), but hasn't found a team yet. he probably will by midseason though. 

i think we can all agree that if he did play, he would get 5-6 points, 4 assists, and 2-3 rebound per game. so that's his value in this draft. it's a lot easier to evaluate that then a guy like darko milicic, or any of the rookies for that matter.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a hell of a lot easier to judge how good rod strickland would be in the league then a guy like luis scola, or even some of the rookies. we know what he's capable of, and maybe he'd be a little slower and lose some quickness, but he's going to do pretty much what he did last year.
> 
> and you can't generalize and talk about players coming out of retirement, because that's a totally different situation. rod strickland is looking to play in the league (he hasn't retired, atleast not to my knowledge), but hasn't found a team yet. he probably will by midseason though.
> 
> i think we can all agree that if he did play, he would get 5-6 points, 4 assists, and 2-3 rebound per game. so that's his value in this draft. it's a lot easier to evaluate that then a guy like darko milicic, or any of the rookies for that matter.


he's still a bit borderline, imo. the rules were that we were suppose to pick players in the league. but i suppose it's alright if someone drafts kendall gill then? i just think the rules should be reenforced a bit before people start drafting players from the NBDL or something.:dead: perhaps Jerryl Sasser? not sure if he's in the NBDL but he's another nba turned nbdl player who can come back if a team was stupid enough to sign him, so i guess he's fair game too(not that anyone would draft him).

and hey, i don't mind the rules so much because i believe there's better value available than to start picking freeagents who have yet to find a team when preseason has already ended.


----------



## Tersk

Well, my guy retired. What should I do?


----------



## Casual

Wish he hadn't retired?


----------



## Tersk

Am I allowed to change it to someone who hasnt retired yet? Or not?


----------



## Kaas

That'd be unfair to people who got stuck with guys like Mashburn and TJ Ford. And those were much earlier picks so it's even more damaging.


----------



## Tersk

OK< but my guy actually retired, TJ and Mash will be back. I was just asking if I could change it to someone who hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## kflo

11 vs. 12 - not really that big a deal, imo. suck it up. picking a guy who retired is just a bad pick. people will be saddled with bad picks. count on the 11 you got and run with 'em.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Well, my guy retired. What should I do?


You should stick him on the IR and do without him. Why should you be allowed to pick again? You already have an unfair advantage in this league when you changed your first round pick because everyone criticized who you originally took, now you want to change your pick cause the guy's retired? That's your own fault, you took a risk taking him. If we were real GM's picking teams(like this is supposed to be) what do you think would happen?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> If we were real GM's picking teams(like this is supposed to be) what do you think would happen?


He'd sign a player that hasn't been picked yet...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He'd sign a player that hasn't been picked yet...


Well this is a draft, you have 12 players to pick, if you pick the wrong one, that's a shame. Do you think whoever got Mashburn should be able to replace him simply because he's not playing this season?


----------



## c_dog

so who on his team retired? avery johnson? sorry, i can't remember who he has on his team. i recollect mostly young players though, with wright being the only veteran.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Well this is a draft, you have 12 players to pick, if you pick the wrong one, that's a shame. Do you think whoever got Mashburn should be able to replace him simply because he's not playing this season?


There's a difference between a season-ending injury and retirement. You also have to remember that there are going to be polls for the future. Mashburn should be healthy in the future, while Johnson won't even be playing.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a season-ending injury and retirement. You also have to remember that there are going to be polls for the future. Mashburn should be healthy in the future, while Johnson won't even be playing.


when he picked johnson, he certainly wasn't drafting for the future.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a season-ending injury and retirement. You also have to remember that there are going to be polls for the future. Mashburn should be healthy in the future, while Johnson won't even be playing.


It's a risk he knew he was taking when he drafted him... You are given 12 picks, you make use of those 12 picks... If I drafted Anwar Ferguson and he ended up not making the team for the Kings, does that mean that I get to pick another guy? If someone picks Odom, and he gets his third strike and gets booted, should he get another pick? 12 picks... Risks are your own choice...


----------



## kflo

he drafted a guy who's played under 50 games and averaged under 14 mpg each of the last 2 seasons, who will turn 40 during the season. 12th man or coach, he'll get about the same from him. he can use minstrel's strategy of playing him anyway.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Ok so I know my pick's been skipped probably a couple times since I haven't posted in forever...

I think I'm gonna let someone pick for me because honestly, I really don't feel like looking through who people have been choosing. Be reasonable though and don't give me no Rick Brunson or Bruno Sundov either. For something to go off of, here's my team...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Ok so I know my pick's been skipped probably a couple times since I haven't posted in forever...
> 
> I think I'm gonna let someone pick for me because honestly, I really don't feel like looking through who people have been choosing. Be reasonable though and don't give me no Rick Brunson or Bruno Sundov either. For something to go off of, here's my team...


your team's actually not bad. center and guard position look a little weaker than your other positions but you have some talent. when it comes down to it, i really like raef and jr as backups. very nice depth. i'd probably start jr ahead of murray, but you need to do something about your center position(though it's probably too late). nice team though.


----------



## Captain Obvious

kflo, SacKings384, MiamiHeat03, DaBigTicketKG21, Yao Mania, Yyzlin, spriggan9, and 7M3 can all pick now, as well as anybody before them who hasn't picked yet.


----------



## 7M3

I pick Michael Jordan. I feel he's still capable of giving me 18-5-4.

Frankly, I'm shocked he was available this late in the draft.


----------



## Casual

:laugh: 

I think that was a joke...


----------



## Yao Mania

I think we should've just stopped at the 10th round... this thing is a mess right now, and Yyzlin has kinda abandoned it as of late...

Anyway with the 12th round pick Team YMCA selects *Rick Brunson*. Hands down the best pure PG remaining in this draft, he will light it up on the floor with whichever team that signs him next.


























okok just playin' hehe.... with my final pick I select *Mengke Batter*. With Bateer the Barbarian Shaq will no longer be a concern for my team.



























alright alright I'll make my real pick.... I will select *Maurice Evans* from the Sacramento Kings.










With Evans, J-Rich and D-Mase I should win most exciting team hands down! Evans is gonna be a good player in the league, keep your eyes on him people.

Team YMCA final roster:
C Joe Smith/Rafael Araujo
PF Antawn Jamison/Brian Grant
SF Desmond Mason/Andres Nocioni
SG Jason Richardson/Maurice Evans
PG Jason Kidd/Maurice Williams

I admit it's not a championship team, but definately a solid rotation that will get me into the playoffs for at least the next 5 years.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> With Evans, J-Rich and D-Mase I should win most exciting team hands down! Evans is gonna be a good player in the league, keep your eyes on him people.
> 
> Team YMCA final roster:
> C Joe Smith/Rafael Araujo
> PF Antawn Jamison/Brian Grant
> SF Desmond Mason/Andres Nocioni
> SG Jason Richardson/Maurice Evans
> PG Jason Kidd/Maurice Williams
> 
> I admit it's not a championship team, but definately a solid rotation that will get me into the playoffs for at least the next 5 years.


certainly an exciting team. ultimately, i think your interior d and rebounding become your downfall, but you should fill seats and certainly be a playoff contender.


----------



## kflo

i'll fill my last roster spot with scott padgett. 

i won't try and sell him to anyone.


----------



## c_dog

My starting lineup:







































and the best 2nd unit and the deepest bench in the league:























































tell me that's not the deepest team in the league.:grinning:


----------



## Casual

If he hasn't been taken, I'll select Francisco Elson. 

If he has been taken, I'll take Curtis Borchardt.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> If he hasn't been taken, I'll select Francisco Elson.
> 
> If he has been taken, I'll take Curtis Borchardt.


Elson has been taken

and thx for the nice comments kflo


----------



## Hibachi!

With my final pick of The Official GM Challenge Draft, Team SacKings384 Selects *Bryon Russell*


----------



## speedythief

235. Jon Barry- Casual


----------



## Tersk

Sorry about the delay. I didn't realise my pick was up. 

I will take PF *Brandon Hunter*. He's a rebounding beast who should get a few minutes in Orlando.

*Starting Lineup* 





































Kirk Hinrich/Tracy McGrady/Josh Howard/Stromile Swift/Lorenzen Wright

*Bench* 




































Chris Kaman/Raja Bell/Marcus Banks/Marcus Fizer/Luscious Harris

*Injured Reserve* 
















Heres an idea, at the end of the draft you should be able to drop a player and pick up one who hasn't been taken. Hows that?

Example: I drop Tracy McGrady and pick up Slavko Vranes

I think we should be able to do that

Also, I have a speadsheat with updated picks and everyones team if anyone wants it. PM ME

Up next: Rawse. But DaUnbreakableKinG, texan, Ming Bling, WhoDaBest23, 7M3, Spriggan, Yyzlin, DaBigTicketKG21 and MiamiHeat03 can all pick.


----------



## Kaas

Someone who isn't lazy should probably PM all the people who haven't picked yet (i.e. not me).


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Someone who isn't lazy should probably PM all the people who haven't picked yet (i.e. not me).


Done!


----------



## 7M3

My selection was not intended for your amusement. 

The pick was made in complete seriousness.

I would like Michael Jordan to be placed upon my active roster.

You should all just feel lucky that this is my last selection, as Brad Pitt is my next highest ranked player.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> My selection was not intended for your amusement.
> 
> The pick was made in complete seriousness.
> 
> I would like Michael Jordan to be placed upon my active roster.
> 
> You should all just feel lucky that this is my last selection, as Brad Pitt is my next highest ranked player.


don't think yyzlin would allow this. and god, i knew the rod strickland pick would lead to something like this. seriously, no retired players. strickland can slide, but MJ is not cool. or i'd be picking david robinson, who's probably still one of the best 7 footers in the game.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Everybody can pick now. With the final pick in the draft Captain Obvious selects the best point guard on the Lakers:

*Tierre Brown* PG 6'2 189

Final Roster:

PG- Jamaal Tinsley, Alvin Williams, Tierre Brown
SG- LeBron James, Voshon Lenard
SF- Richard Jefferson, Stacey Augmon
PF- Kwame Brown, Corliss Williamson
C- Mehmet Okur, Jeff Foster, Ervin Johnson

Can't beat that


----------



## GNG

Team Rawse selects the probably-already-selected Jahidi White.


----------



## speedythief

With their last pick, *The Roswell Rayguns* gladly select...

Clarence Weatherspoon


----------



## PauloCatarino

The Perennial Loosers pick 

Brevin Knight. If he is already taken, Janero Pargo.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Heres an idea, at the end of the draft you should be able to drop a player and pick up one who hasn't been taken. Hows that?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!


that will only benefit those who made horrible picks. if you made a bad pick unfortunately you're going to have to live with it.


----------



## Hibachi!

Team SacKings384























































































Dirk/Billups/Ratliff/Keith Van Horn/Kerry Kittles/Lindsey Hunter/Bryon Russell/Mark Madsen/Nazr Mohammed/Calbert Cheaney/Casey Jacobsen


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Team SacKings384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirk/Billups/Ratliff/Keith Van Horn/Kerry Kittles/Lindsey Hunter/Bryon Russell/Mark Madsen/Nazr Mohammed/Calbert Cheaney/Casey Jacobsen


i like your backup C. You have nice depth in that position, and your starting C is among the best in the league, no doubt, despite not having an offensive game. it's going to be interesting to see how this lineups works out. None of the players on your starting lineup understand the word defense, save Ratliff, but i think your 2nd unit has some above average defenders. very interesting mix. i don't see anybody who can provide bench scoring though, but with offensive power like dirk, chauncey, van horn, maybe you won't need much bench scoring.

i don't see any bad players particularly, though you probably could have gotten somehting better than bryon russell with your last pick. he's getting up their in age, and his defense and shooting aren't even close to what they used to be, but most 12th man don't make or break a team, and i like the individual pieces that you have here and there. that said, i'm still not sure how your mix of players are going to play together, and that may be the reason why i won't rate this team higher than a playoff team. if there's a category for your team, i'd have to say you have the "all underrated team" because as good as they are, van horn, chauncey, kittles, and ratliff are among the most underrated players in the league.


----------



## Pacers Fan

C- Marcus Camby
PF- Drew Gooden
SF- Ron Artest
SG- Doug Christie
PG- Gilbert Arenas

C- Jason Collier
PF- Tony Battie
SF- Rodney White
SG- Bobby Sura
PG- Damon Jones

PF- Tractor Traylor
SF- James Jones

Positives? Negatives? Overall thoughts?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> C- Marcus Camby
> PF- Drew Gooden
> SF- Ron Artest
> SG- Doug Christie
> PG- Gilbert Arenas
> 
> C- Jason Collier
> PF- Tony Battie
> SF- Rodney White
> SG- Bobby Sura
> PG- Damon Jones
> 
> PF- Tractor Traylor
> SF- James Jones
> 
> Positives? Negatives? Overall thoughts?


It's simple, Pacers Fan... You have no scoring punch....
Camby, artest and Christie are good defenders, but you don't have anyone who can take the game into his own hands... arenas? Heh...

BTW, your bench sucks big time... Only sura can bring some scoring to the table... Battie as a PF? No, no...

All in all, it seems to me you will have a hard time scoring... That's not good...


----------



## Casual

I feel like my team (lineup is in the sig) is one of the more solid ones in the league. It wouldn't win the championship, but it would definitely make the playoffs. That said, I expect everybody to say it's not that great.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I feel like my team (lineup is in the sig) is one of the more solid ones in the league. It wouldn't win the championship, but it would definitely make the playoffs. That said, I expect everybody to say it's not that great.


It sucks...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I feel like my team (lineup is in the sig) is one of the more solid ones in the league. It wouldn't win the championship, but it would definitely make the playoffs. That said, I expect everybody to say it's not that great.


Yeah... no offense but it doesn't look all that spiffy...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I feel like my team (lineup is in the sig) is one of the more solid ones in the league. It wouldn't win the championship, but it would definitely make the playoffs. That said, I expect everybody to say it's not that great.


for someone who had such a high pick, and a great pick in yao ming, you could have done way better. your 2nd best player is qrich who is about the caliber of a solid 4th round pick, imho. should have picked smarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> It's simple, Pacers Fan... You have no scoring punch....
> Camby, artest and Christie are good defenders, but you don't have anyone who can take the game into his own hands... arenas? Heh...
> 
> BTW, your bench sucks big time... Only sura can bring some scoring to the table... Battie as a PF? No, no...
> 
> All in all, it seems to me you will have a hard time scoring... That's not good...


I knew I didn't have any lone scorer, which is why I had attempted to have two equally dangerous scorers. iI think my biggest mistake was taking Artest ahead of AI. I actually like my bench. Damon Jones can pass and shoot the three. Sura can also pass and shoot the three, White can score, Battie can rebound, and Collier has pretty decent stats. I guess I'll be aiming for Best Defensive Team now. 

Are all the picks done now? If so, which polls will we do and when will they start?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Do I have the biggest steal in the draft with Traylor in the 11th Round? He just got a 30 point game and is now dominating the Pacers.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I knew I didn't have any lone scorer, which is why I had attempted to have two equally dangerous scorers. iI think my biggest mistake was taking Artest ahead of AI. I actually like my bench. Damon Jones can pass and shoot the three. Sura can also pass and shoot the three, White can score, Battie can rebound, and Collier has pretty decent stats. I guess I'll be aiming for Best Defensive Team now.
> 
> Are all the picks done now? If so, which polls will we do and when will they start?


No way, i would have gladly taken artest over AI. artest is the best SF, along with AK47. AI was a top 5 SG but now he's a shell of his former self, and quite frankly i never liked low fg% shooting guards. I think Artest was the right choice.


----------



## Yao Mania

this thread is officially DEAD! Season's started, and we haven't done anything with this... Yyzlin has abandoned the idea. Ah well...


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> this thread is officially DEAD! Season's started, and we haven't done anything with this... Yyzlin has abandoned the idea. Ah well...


Let's just PM those that haven't picked and make a thread voting for the Best Team Now, Best Future Team, etc.

We don't need no stinking Yyzlin!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's just PM those that haven't picked and make a thread voting for the Best Team Now, Best Future Team, etc.


Are there any picks left?

Can someone put up the complete rosters for every team (much work, i know, but i'm sure someone's bound to be keeping track with them...)?

would be a shame to waste the thread.

So i'll start with some polls ideas:

- Team Most Favourite to Win the Title this year;
- Team Most Favourite to Dominate in the Future;
- Teams That will contend for the title (4 options);
- Teams that easily have playoff spots guaranteed (5 options);
- Best Backcourt;
- Best Frontcourt;
- Best Bench;
- Best Offensive Team;
- Best Defensive Team;
- Best Halfcourt Offense;
- Best Up-Tempo Offense;
- Best Perimeter Shooting Team;

Others?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

More options for "playoff locks"... i'd say 8.

Most balanced?
Best chemistry?
Underachieving team?
Overachieving team?


----------



## Tersk

*Trading Block* 
Everyone minus Marcus Fizer and Tracy McGrady.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> *Trading Block*
> Everyone minus Marcus Fizer and Tracy McGrady.


Who's on your team?

*Trading Block*

Tony Battie

But besides James Jones, no one's really untouchable, so feel free to offer.


----------



## c_dog

anyone willing to trade quality for quantity? i need a upgrade at the 3, and i'm willing to trade mo pete + another player for a defensive minded 3(Artest, Posey, etc)+throw in


----------



## Tersk

Pacers Fan: 

*Starting Lineup* 





































Kirk Hinrich/Tracy McGrady/Josh Howard/Stromile Swift/Lorenzen Wright

*Bench* 




































Chris Kaman/Raja Bell/Marcus Banks/Marcus Fizer/Luscious Harris

*Injured Reserve* 
















Heres an idea, at the end of the draft you should be able to drop a player and pick up one who hasn't been taken. Hows that?

Example: I drop Tracy McGrady and pick up Slavko Vranes


----------



## Tersk

Willing to trade Hinrich and someone else for a better starting PG


----------



## Hibachi!

I wouldn't mind being able to drop a player and pick one up at all... I wish I could do that, there is one guy I would definitely like to drop, and one that is still out there that I want...


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Example: I drop Tracy McGrady and pick up Slavko Vranes


Example #2: I drop Tony Battie and pick up Tracy McGrady


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Willing to trade Hinrich and someone else for a better starting PG


I would be interested in that except that if I trade Arenas, I'll have only Ron Artest as a scorer. I would be interested in Hinrich if I coudl get him with like Damon Jones + Drew Gooden or something.

I don't think you'd be interested in that, though.


----------



## kflo

i'm completely against add/drop. this isn't a 2004 fantasy league. it's a gm challenge. we don't have ongoing add/drop. stick with who you have.

how would we do an order for add/drop? 12 picks, and go with it. 

we need to move on.


----------



## Tersk

I just thought maybe you could change just one of your picks, hell I'll go last if it makes you happy. Or we could fo first come first served


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Willing to trade Hinrich and someone else for a better starting PG


interested in payton/arroyo? pm me.


----------



## rebelsun

Updated rosters...the teams with astericks are those that are missing picks:

1.)Captain Obvious:
Pg Tinsley/Alvin Williams/Tierre Brown
Sg Lebron/Lenard
Sf R. Jefferson/Augmon
Pf K. Brown/Williamson
C Okur/Foster/Ervin Johnson

2.)SpeedyThief:
Pg Crawford/Nelson
Sg M. Miller/Snyder/Person
Sf R. Lewis/Weatherspoon
Pf KG/Malone/McCarty
C Rasho/Dale Davis

3.)PauloCatarino:
Pg Terry/Fisher/Knight
Sg Battier/Wesley
Sf Harpring/Walton
Pf Duncan/Howard
C Chandler/Mihm/Tsakalidis

4.)Rawse:
Pg Barbosa/Stoudamire
Sg Manu/Salmons
Sf R. Davis/Pavlovic
Pf Boozer/Ely/Pachulia
C Shaq/Jahidi/Diop

5.)Theo4002:
Pg Hinrich/Banks/Avery Johnson
Sg T-Mac/Bell/Harris
Sf J. Howard
Pf Swift/Fizer/Hunter
C Kaman/Wright

6.)Casual:
Pg Ford/Hudson/Eisley
Sg Q. Richardson/Jon Barry
Sf Diaw/Lynch
Pf Wilcox/Robinson/Jeffries
C Yao/Borchardt

7.)Kflo:
Pg Hughes/Alston
Sg Kobe/Penny/Vujacic
Sf Bender/Padgett
Pf Nene/Mo Taylor/Griffin
C Dalembert/Woods

8.)SacKings384:
Pg Billups/Hunter
Sg Kittles/Jacobsen
Sf Van Horn/Patterson/Russell/Cheaney
Pf Nowitzki/Madsen
C Ratliff/Mohammed

*9.)MiamiHeat03:
Pg Gordon/Watson
Sg Childress/Stackhouse/Frahm
Sf Dunleavy/Ryan Bowen
Pf Amare/Reggie Evans
C Olowakandi/Dikembe

10.)DaBIgTicket21:
Pg Cassell/House/Delk
Sg Hassell/Fred Jones
Sf Finley/Deng
Pf Deng/Jerome Williams
C J. O'Neal/Mourning/Brezec

11.)Yao Mania:
Pg Kidd/Maurice Williams
Sg J. Richardson/Kapono
Sf Mason/Nocioni
Pf Jamison/Grant/Varejao
C J. Smith/Araujo

*12.)Yyzlin:
Pg A. Miller/Daniels/Strickland
Sg Szczerbiak/Kedrick Brown
Sf Kirilenko
Pf R. Wallace/Cardinal/West
C Haywood/Jason Collins

*13.)Spriggan9:
Pg Nash/Ollie
Sg Allen/Piatkowski
Sf Bowen/Hill
Pf E. Thomas
C PJ Brown/Foyle/Booth

14.)Pure Scorer:
Pg Ridnour/Dajuan/Duhon
Sg S. Jackson/Rose
Sf Stojakovic/Simmons
Pf Sweetney/Fortson/Lampe
C Curry/Marc Jackson

15.)7M3:
Pg Telfair/Blake
Sg Welsh/Rasual Butler/Korver
Sf Anthony/Jordan/Qyntel
Pf Radmanovic/Zarko
C Milicic/Gadzuric

16.)Pacers Fan:
Pg Arenas/Damon Jones
Sg Christie/Sura
Sf Artest/Rodney White/James Jones
Pf Gooden/Battie
C Camby/Traylor/Collier

*17.)WhoDaBest23:
Pg Iverson/Mike James
Sg Murray/JR Smith
Sf Miles/Dorell Wright
Pf Shareef
C Howard/Lafrentz/Jerome James

18.)c_dog:
Pg Payton/Arroyo
Sg Pierce/Derek Anderson/Peeler
Sf Peterson/Ariza
Pf Kenny Thomas/Baker/Songalia
C Ilgauskas/Ostertag

19.)MingBling:
Pg Bobby Jackson/Ward
Sg Giricek/Hoiberg/DerMarr Johnson
Sf Vince/Najera/Garrity
Pf Kurt Thomas
C Magloire/Davis

*20.)texan:
Pg Parker/Van Exel/Udrih
Sg Marquis/Alexander
Sf Tim Thomas/Wallace
Pf Brand/Hunter
C Clark/Campbell

21.)OG:
Pg McInnis/Harris/Dooling
Sg Mobley/Green
Sf Maggette/Devean
Pf Walker/Tskitishvili
C B. Wallace/Swift/Elson

22.)Minstrel:
Pg Marbury/Strickland/Vujanic
Sg Houston/Stevenson/Dixon
Sf Bonzi/Kukoc
Pf Webber/Outlaw
C Dampier/Aaron Williams

23.)bballlife:
Pg Baron/Planinic
Sg Rip/Delfino/Tony Allen
Sf Tayshaun/Jumaine Jones
Pf Murphy/Gugliotta
C Blount/Krstic/Pryzbilla

24.)Filibusterer:
Pg Wade/Jaric
Sg Reggie/Pietrus
Sf Harrington/Williams
Pf Bosh/Horry/Cook
C Cato/Perkins/Ramos

25.)HippieHair33:
Pg Francis/Boykins/Anthony Johnson
Sg Hayes/Iguodala/Rush
Sf Butler
Pf Haslem/Coleman
C Okafor/Bradley/Pollard

*26.)DaUnbreakableKing:
Pg Speedy/Bell/Lue
Sg Latrell/Shandon Anderson
Sf Jim Jackson/Hedo
Pf Randolph
C Miller/N'Diaye

27.)KeiranHalcyon:
Pg Snow/Lopez/Harrington
Sg Barry
Sf Posey/Nachbar
Pf Odom/Collison/Croshere
C Anderson/Jarron Collins/Harrison

28.)RebelSun:
Pg Livingston/West
Sg Joe Johnson/Bodiroga/Kevin Martin
Sf Luke Jackson/Josh Smith
Pf Gasol/Luis Scola/Humphries
C Biedrins/Mbenga

29.)Hobojoe:
Pg Bibby/Armstrong
Sg Redd/Bogans
Sf Mashburn/Murray
Pf Marshall/McDyess/Al Jefferson
C Skinner/Potapenko/Pavel

30.)wadeshaqeddie:
Pg Williams/Atkins
Sg E Jones/McKie
Sf Marion/Glenn Robinson/Rogers
Pf Kenyon/Rose
C Vlade/Doleac/Voskuhl


----------



## Tersk

Favourite teams. Oh and btw, for my team Raja Bell is backup SF



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 1.)Captain Obvious:
> Pg Tinsley/Alvin Williams/Tierre Brown
> Sg Lebron/Lenard
> Sf R. Jefferson/Augmon
> Pf K. Brown/Williamson
> C Okur/Foster/Ervin Johnson
> 
> 2.)SpeedyThief:
> Pg Crawford/Nelson
> Sg M. Miller/Snyder/Person
> Sf R. Lewis/Weatherspoon
> Pf KG/Malone/McCarty
> C Rasho/Dale Davis
> 
> 3.)PauloCatarino:
> Pg Terry/Fisher/Knight
> Sg Battier/Wesley
> Sf Harpring/Walton
> Pf Duncan/Howard
> C Chandler/Mihm/Tsakalidis
> 
> 5.)Theo4002:
> Pg Hinrich/Banks/Avery Johnson
> Sg T-Mac/Harris
> Sf J. Howard/*Bell*
> Pf Swift/Fizer/Hunter
> C Kaman/Wright
> 
> 6.)Casual:
> Pg Ford/Hudson/Eisley
> Sg Q. Richardson/Jon Barry
> Sf Diaw/Lynch
> Pf Wilcox/Robinson/Jeffries
> C Yao/Borchardt
> 
> 8.)SacKings384:
> Pg Billups/Hunter
> Sg Kittles/Jacobsen
> Sf Van Horn/Patterson/Russell/Cheaney
> Pf Nowitzki/Madsen
> C Ratliff/Mohammed
> 
> *9.)MiamiHeat03:
> Pg Gordon/Watson
> Sg Childress/Stackhouse/Frahm
> Sf Dunleavy/Ryan Bowen
> Pf Amare/Reggie Evans
> C Olowakandi/Dikembe
> 
> 11.)Yao Mania:
> Pg Kidd/Maurice Williams
> Sg J. Richardson/Kapono
> Sf Mason/Nocioni
> Pf Jamison/Grant/Varejao
> C J. Smith/Araujo
> 
> 
> *13.)Spriggan9:
> Pg Nash/Ollie
> Sg Allen/Piatkowski
> Sf Bowen/Hill
> Pf E. Thomas
> C PJ Brown/Foyle/Booth
> 
> 
> 18.)c_dog:
> Pg Payton/Arroyo
> Sg Pierce/Derek Anderson/Peeler
> Sf Peterson/Ariza
> Pf Kenny Thomas/Baker/Songalia
> C Ilgauskas/Ostertag
> 
> 
> 21.)OG:
> Pg McInnis/Harris/Dooling
> Sg Mobley/Green
> Sf Maggette/Devean
> Pf Walker/Tskitishvili
> C B. Wallace/Swift/Elson
> 
> 22.)Minstrel:
> Pg Marbury/Strickland/Vujanic
> Sg Houston/Stevenson/Dixon
> Sf Bonzi/Kukoc
> Pf Webber/Outlaw
> C Dampier/Aaron Williams
> 
> 
> 24.)Filibusterer:
> Pg Wade/Jaric
> Sg Reggie/Pietrus
> Sf Harrington/Williams
> Pf Bosh/Horry/Cook
> C Cato/Perkins/Ramos
> 
> 
> 30.)wadeshaqeddie:
> Pg Williams/Atkins
> Sg E Jones/McKie
> Sf Marion/Glenn Robinson/Rogers
> Pf Kenyon/Rose
> C Vlade/Doleac/Voskuhl


Best team is between WSE, Captain Obvious and Paulo (and me of course.. )


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 16.)Pacers Fan:
> Pg Arenas/Damon Jones
> Sg Christie/Sura
> Sf Artest/Rodney White/James Jones
> Pf Gooden/Battie
> C Camby/Traylor/Collier


Collier is my backup Center and Traylor is my backup PF.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 2.)SpeedyThief:
> Pg Crawford/Nelson
> Sg M. Miller/Snyder/Person
> Sf R. Lewis/Weatherspoon
> Pf KG/Malone/McCarty
> C Rasho/Dale Davis


How are we dealing with injuries? If this is just a straight-up roster by roster comparison, this is how I want mine to look:

1 Crawford, Nelson
2 M Miller, Snyder, Person
3 Garnett, R Lewis
4 Malone, McCarty, Weatherspoon
5 Nesterovic, D Davis

Garnett at the 3 and Malone at the 4 is the biggest matchup nightmare for any opposing team I can figure in this Challenge.


----------



## Pacers Fan

My Top10 Overall in no order:



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 2.)SpeedyThief:
> Pg Crawford/Nelson
> Sg M. Miller/Snyder/Person
> Sf R. Lewis/Weatherspoon
> Pf KG/Malone/McCarty
> C Rasho/Dale Davis
> 
> 4.)Rawse:
> Pg Barbosa/Stoudamire
> Sg Manu/Salmons
> Sf R. Davis/Pavlovic
> Pf Boozer/Ely/Pachulia
> C Shaq/Jahidi/Diop
> 
> 5.)Theo4002:
> Pg Hinrich/Banks/Avery Johnson
> Sg T-Mac/Bell/Harris
> Sf J. Howard
> Pf Swift/Fizer/Hunter
> C Kaman/Wright
> 
> 8.)SacKings384:
> Pg Billups/Hunter
> Sg Kittles/Jacobsen
> Sf Van Horn/Patterson/Russell/Cheaney
> Pf Nowitzki/Madsen
> C Ratliff/Mohammed
> 
> *12.)Yyzlin:
> Pg A. Miller/Daniels/Strickland
> Sg Szczerbiak/Kedrick Brown
> Sf Kirilenko
> Pf R. Wallace/Cardinal/West
> C Haywood/Jason Collins
> 
> 16.)Pacers Fan:
> Pg Arenas/Damon Jones
> Sg Christie/Sura
> Sf Artest/Rodney White/James Jones
> Pf Gooden/Battie
> C Camby/Traylor/Collier
> 
> 18.)c_dog:
> Pg Payton/Arroyo
> Sg Pierce/Derek Anderson/Peeler
> Sf Peterson/Ariza
> Pf Kenny Thomas/Baker/Songalia
> C Ilgauskas/Ostertag
> 
> 19.)MingBling:
> Pg Bobby Jackson/Ward
> Sg Giricek/Hoiberg/DerMarr Johnson
> Sf Vince/Najera/Garrity
> Pf Kurt Thomas
> C Magloire/Davis
> 
> 
> 23.)bballlife:
> Pg Baron/Planinic
> Sg Rip/Delfino/Tony Allen
> Sf Tayshaun/Jumaine Jones
> Pf Murphy/Gugliotta
> C Blount/Krstic/Pryzbilla
> 
> 30.)wadeshaqeddie:
> Pg Williams/Atkins
> Sg E Jones/McKie
> Sf Marion/Glenn Robinson/Rogers
> Pf Kenyon/Rose
> C Vlade/Doleac/Voskuhl


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>
> 
> Garnett at the 3 and Malone at the 4 is the biggest matchup nightmare for any opposing team I can figure in this Challenge.


yeah except... Malone isn't playing yet...


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

Note: My current lineup would probably be:

C: Andersen/Harrison/Collins
PF: Collison/Croshere
SF: Odom/Croshere/Nachbar
SG: Posey/Barry/Harrington/Nachbar
PG: Snow/Barry/Harrington

IR: Lopez

When Raul gets back:

C: Andersen/Harrison/Collins
PF: Odom/Collison/Croshere
SF: Posey/Croshere/Nachbar
SG: Barry/Harrington/Nachbar
PG: Snow/Lopez/Harrington

Croshere has been quite impressive so far this season, I'll admit... Quite a steal for me that late in the draft. :grinning:


----------



## kflo

for my team, kobe, penny and griffin can all also play the 3, and will spend a fair amount of time there. all of my players can play multiple positions except the centers.

and you guys are trippin if you don't think my team is top 10.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> for my team, kobe, penny and griffin can all also play the 3, and will spend a fair amount of time there. all of my players can play multiple positions except the centers.
> 
> and you guys are trippin if you don't think my team is top 10.


Good drafts. Penny.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Deng - YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
04-05 CHI 2 0 36.5 .500 .222 .556 4.50 3.00 7.50 2.0 .50 .50 1.00 2.00 21.5 


Fred Jones - TEAM G GS MPG FGM-A FG% 3PM-A 3P% FTM-A FT% OFF DEF TOT APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
IND 3 0 29.3 12-21 .571 6-10 .600 6-7 .857 .30 3.30 3.70 2.0 .67 .00 2.00 .30 12.0 


Mourning - TEAM G GS MPG FGM-A FG% 3PM-A 3P% FTM-A FT% OFF DEF TOT APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
NJN 3 0 19.3 13-23 .565 0-0 .000 10-16 .625 1.00 4.70 5.70 .0 .00 2.67 3.00 3.00 12.0 


Brezec - TEAM G GS MPG FGM-A FG% 3PM-A 3P% FTM-A FT% OFF DEF TOT APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
CHA 2 2 30.5 14-21 .667 0-0 .000 7-9 .778 4.50 5.00 9.50 1.0 .00 .00 2.00 3.00 17.5 



This is just the bench. These four bench players are averaging 65pts. Dont forget about my big three Cassell, Jermaine, and Finley. Delk is injured still. Proved the doubters wrong.

Me vs the rest of this fantasy draft - "no comparison"


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> for my team, kobe, penny and griffin can all also play the 3, and will spend a fair amount of time there. all of my players can play multiple positions except the centers.
> 
> and you guys are trippin if you don't think my team is top 10.


I don't think your team is even close to top 10.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> Me vs the rest of this fantasy draft - "no comparison"


I'd imagine that it would be pretty sad to be the only one to talk up your own team.

That would just _suck_.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Im trying to stir up a storm. This fantasy game is getting a little boring without debates and arguments. Im just trying to pull a "Terrel Owens." 

So...what are we doing now with this fantasy game?


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think your team is even close to top 10.


well i think you're wrong. my team is among the best defensively, interior and perimeter. it's strong on the boards. it's got a go-to scorer. it's got depth at each position. 

my strategy was interior defense and rebounding and athleticism built around kobe. i've got inside scoring, and 3 point shooting and creative slashers.

your team, for example, has no perimeter shooting in your starting lineup (and on your whole team, without lenard), and your interior defense is weak (brown is a good on ball post defender, but not a great shot blocker).


----------



## Hibachi!

So when are we gonna start polling? And who is non-lazy enough to do it?


----------



## Minstrel

I think my team is an easy top-ten. It has an incredibly balanced starting lineup with a good to great player at every position. It's an offensive powerhouse and defensively adequate, though not special on that side of the ball.

The bench is quality, with every player on the bench a contributor.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I think my team is an easy top-ten. It has an incredibly balanced starting lineup with a good to great player at every position. It's an offensive powerhouse and defensively adequate, though not special on that side of the ball.
> 
> The bench is quality, with every player on the bench a contributor.


2 things i don't like about your team - mediocre / weak defensively, and they don't get to the line. houston's the most efficient scorer (ppfga), and he's not reliable at this point. and your bench, imo, is weak.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> well i think you're wrong. my team is among the best defensively, interior and perimeter. it's strong on the boards. it's got a go-to scorer. it's got depth at each position.
> 
> my strategy was interior defense and rebounding and athleticism built around kobe. i've got inside scoring, and 3 point shooting and creative slashers.
> 
> your team, for example, has no perimeter shooting in your starting lineup (and on your whole team, without lenard), and your interior defense is weak (brown is a good on ball post defender, but not a great shot blocker).


You're really overrating your team. Hughes is NOT a PG, period. Bender is horrible, and your bench outside of Skip is horrible as well. I don't see how you think you're such a great defensive team. The defense off the bench is probably the worst in the entire league with guys like Skip, Padgett, and Taylor. I also think that Kobe and Nene are overrated on defense. Rebounding is poor as well. Nene and Taylor are below average for PFs.

My team is the victim of some ridiculous myths. For example, my starters 1-3 are largely considered poor shooters while in fact they combined to hit 188 treys last year. In addition, all three are improving in that area. The interior defense is very good with the exception of Okur. Foster and Johnson are both very solid defenders. 

My team isn't the best yet, but I'd like to see these teams stop Tinsley, LeBron, and RJ on the break.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> So when are we gonna start polling? And who is non-lazy enough to do it?


Well, 2 things:

- it appears some rosters are still incomlpete;
- we would still have to agree on the categories of the polls, i think...

so, while we wait people to fill their rosters, we could give poll ideas (done that a a page or 2 back)...

Abot the polls: should we make a diffrent thread and stick it?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think your team is even close to top 10.


He doesn't call himself Obvious for nothing, kflo...  

Till now, and without giving it elaborated thought, my top 6 teams would be Rawse, Yizlin, Pacers Fan, Mintrel, wadeshaqeddie... and mine  (in no particular order  )

I know i don't have a superior starting 5, but i believe my bench is great...


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Abot the polls: should we make a diffrent thread and stick it?


i dont think we should litter the general board with all the polls, because each poll would need a different thread. 

My opinion is we put put in in somebody's personal forum where these polls are basically the only things there, and keep voting open for about 10 days. Of course we would have to post in this thread where the polls will be and link it to there, but that could be worked out. It will get way to confusing and hard to handle on the general board


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont think we should litter the general board with all the polls, because each poll would need a different thread.
> 
> My opinion is we put put in in somebody's personal forum where these polls are basically the only things there, and keep voting open for about 10 days. Of course we would have to post in this thread where the polls where be and link it to there, but that could be worked out. It will get way to confusing and hard to handle on the general board


Good idea.
I though about one thread with all the polls, but it could work great with severall threads in a personal forum...


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You're really overrating your team. Hughes is NOT a PG, period. Bender is horrible, and your bench outside of Skip is horrible as well. I don't see how you think you're such a great defensive team. The defense off the bench is probably the worst in the entire league with guys like Skip, Padgett, and Taylor. I also think that Kobe and Nene are overrated on defense. Rebounding is poor as well. Nene and Taylor are below average for PFs.
> 
> My team is the victim of some ridiculous myths. For example, my starters 1-3 are largely considered poor shooters while in fact they combined to hit 188 treys last year. In addition, all three are improving in that area. The interior defense is very good with the exception of Okur. Foster and Johnson are both very solid defenders.
> 
> My team isn't the best yet, but I'd like to see these teams stop Tinsley, LeBron, and RJ on the break.


hughes doesn't have to be a pure pg. him, kobe, penny and alston all handle the ball and create. alston is a pretty good defender, imo. padgett is a 12th man - he's not going to get minutes. taylor won't play alot, but will be there to provide instant offense occassionally. dalembert (and woods) are excellent rebounders. nene will only improve on the boards from last season (his rebound rate was actually much better the prior season, showing he's capable). kobe and hughes are great rebounders for their positions. griffin will play minutes at the 3, and is an excellent rebounder, and bender's 7 feet tall.

my bench of alston, penny, griffin, woods and taylor i think is very good and will contribute alot, imo, although woods and taylor will do so in limited doses. 

nene and dalembert are both excellent interior defenders, and dalembert's one of the best shot-blockers in the league. hughes and kobe are both good perimeter defenders, and imo, alston is as well. bender and griffin add length and athleticism at the 3, and bender is a perfect player to complement things offensively, in that he can hit the 3, and can run the floor. nene, dalembert, bender and kobe are all excellent in ppfga.

i'm not overrating my team, imo. i'm pretty confident in the things they do well, how they blend together and complement each other. i'm sticking with defense, rebounding, athleticism, length and well rounded, complementary offensive players, with a dominant scorer.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I never knew i had another pick. I select Loren Woods. I dont think he has been selected. If he has then I select Dennis Rodman. Haha


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> I never knew i had another pick. I select Loren Woods. I dont think he has been selected. If he has then I select Dennis Rodman. Haha


i picked woods in the 11th.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> So when are we gonna start polling? And who is non-lazy enough to do it?


I spent an hour making that final list, so someone else needs to make the polls.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I spent an hour making that final list, so someone else needs to make the polls.


Yeah thanks for that list...


----------



## reHEATed

so where should we do the polls....anybody agree with what I said earlier or have any other ideas?


----------



## reHEATed

also how are we going to do each poll. Are we going to list the top 10 favorites in each category as choices, or list them all, or list some and have a choice other and if people vote other to make them type in who they voted for to make it count?

If we are going to get this voting started, we need people to agree on how its going to be done


----------



## Yyzlin

Sorry guys. I've been without internet access for the last couple of weeks so sadly, this thing has kind of gone a bit out of control without direction. The bad thing is, I won't be having regular internet access for a while until my computer gets fix, so hopefully someone else or perhaps a group effort can take charge and organize this? For now, I'll try and update the front page with all the new picks during the next few days.


----------



## Tersk

*Starting Lineup* 





































Kirk Hinrich/Tracy McGrady/Josh Howard/Stromile Swift/Lorenzen Wright

*Bench* 




































Chris Kaman/Raja Bell/Marcus Banks/Marcus Fizer/Luscious Harris

*Injured Reserve* 
















What do you think exactly of my team

Pros/Cons?


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 things i don't like about your team - mediocre / weak defensively, and they don't get to the line. houston's the most efficient scorer (ppfga), and he's not reliable at this point. and your bench, imo, is weak.


I don't entirely disagree on defense. Mediocre is fair, but I wouldn't agree with weak. Defensively, Marbury, Wells, Webber and Dampier are decent or better. Houston is weak.

As far as scoring efficiency, playing together will open up things all around. I don't think offense or offensive efficiency will be an issue.

Finally, I disagree entirely about the bench being weak. I think it's among the most productive benches in our league. Only Vujanic might not contribute much or anything.


----------



## Casual

I think my team is underrated.

Quentin Richardson and Troy Hudson are good enough scorers to pair with Yao, because unlike the current Rockets, my team can be very good defensively. There's a good balance of youth and veterans, and there's no weak spot on the bench. I have shooters, penetrators, and inside scoring. The only thing that really hurts is the lack of major scoring threats, which could easily be overcome by Q, Hudson, and Yao raising their offensive averages, which is possible. Q doesn't have to share with Brand and Maggette (especially Maggette, who has a similar game). Hudson is the full time point instead of a backup. And Yao's teammates will have no problem getting him the ball unlike McGrady and Francis. I know I won't win a championship, but I think I could definitely do some damage.

Also, I have the best passing team in the league as far as I can tell.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I think my team is underrated.
> 
> Quentin Richardson and Troy Hudson are good enough scorers to pair with Yao, because unlike the current Rockets, my team can be very good defensively. There's a good balance of youth and veterans, and there's no weak spot on the bench. I have shooters, penetrators, and inside scoring. The only thing that really hurts is the lack of major scoring threats, which could easily be overcome by Q, Hudson, and Yao raising their offensive averages, which is possible. Q doesn't have to share with Brand and Maggette (especially Maggette, who has a similar game). Hudson is the full time point instead of a backup. And Yao's teammates will have no problem getting him the ball unlike McGrady and Francis. I know I won't win a championship, but I think I could definitely do some damage.
> 
> Also, I have the best passing team in the league as far as I can tell.


There's a difference between underrated and flat out sucks. sorry, but your team is very very bad. easily among the worst. Take out Yao Ming, take out Q who you drafted WAY too early and you're left with a CBA team. Even if everybody gives you Hudson as a good starter in the league, which he isn't, you still have a horrible starting lineup and one of the weakest benches in the league. I'm trying hard not to be mean but your team simply isn't any good, and it's sad because it had a lot of potential with Yao Ming, you just didn't select the best players. I thought Jon Barry was a good pick but I think one good pick that late in the draft wasn't going to save your team.


----------



## Pacers Fan

My Ideas for Voting:

*Elimination Style: Hold 4 different polls with options in them. Pick the top 4 in every poll to make the playoffs after a week of voting. From there, do head-to-head matchups with 2 day polls each. The matchups will be based on # of votes in the elimination stage. If there is a tie, you can look to placement in the particular poll to find out a spot. From there, we continue the elimination style until we have a winner.

*Post everything on someone's Personal Forum (I volunteer) and sticky a link leading to that forum on both the NBA and EBB forums.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> He doesn't call himself Obvious for nothing, kflo...
> 
> Till now, and without giving it elaborated thought, my top 6 teams would be Rawse, Yizlin, Pacers Fan, Mintrel, wadeshaqeddie... and mine  (in no particular order  )
> 
> I know i don't have a superior starting 5, but i believe my bench is great...


Thanks!

Theo, I think your team needs a little more post defense and veteran experience to be better.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

New Starting Lineup:

Cassell/Delk/House
Finley/Fred Jones (12, 4)
Luol Deng (20, 8)/Hassell
Jermaine o'neal/Jerome Williams
Primoz Brezec (15, 10)/Alonzo Mourning (12, 6, 2.5blocks)

Cassell, Finley, Jermaine stats are from last year.
Jermaine - 20, 10 rebs, 2.5blocks
Cassell - 20, 7 assists
Finley - 19, 5, 3
Luol Deng - 20, 8
Brezec - 17, 10

Starters: 95ppg


Comments?


----------



## speedythief

Everybody should get an opportunity to explain their teams, too, in addition to just showing a depth chart. There were a lot of designs in this competition and after doing this for so long, I think it would be fair to give everyone a chance to explain their teams beyond what has already been said in this huge thread.


----------



## Casual

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a difference between underrated and flat out sucks. sorry, but your team is very very bad. easily among the worst. Take out Yao Ming, take out Q who you drafted WAY too early and you're left with a CBA team. Even if everybody gives you Hudson as a good starter in the league, which he isn't, you still have a horrible starting lineup and one of the weakest benches in the league. I'm trying hard not to be mean but your team simply isn't any good, and it's sad because it had a lot of potential with Yao Ming, you just didn't select the best players. I thought Jon Barry was a good pick but I think one good pick that late in the draft wasn't going to save your team.


Okay, that would mean something...if you actually explained everything you said.


----------



## OG

I don't even think this is possible, but how about a 30 team fantasy league, where we all have our teams from the draft? It'd be an easy way to see who has the "best fantasy team", trade players, etc...
Pretty sure this won't happen, but it was an idea.


----------



## Casual

I didn't draft a fantasy team, though. I drafted a team I thought would play well if they were together in the NBA.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, that would mean something...if you actually explained everything you said.


what do i need to explain? it should be obvious that you have no good players outside yao ming, and maybe Q. Q is at best a good starter at his position but he struggles to shoot over 40%, and quite frankly there are about 15 guys in the league who can hang with him,if not better, and he's expected to be the 2nd option and take the pressure off yao? you team isn't even as good as the houston rockets! so you simply can't compete wiith these fantasy teams. i think even the bobcats would give your team a run for your money. you just don't have enough talent simple as that. you made reaches in Q, and the rest of your picks other than Jon Barry were just plain horrible considering the talent that was available. diaw, especially is not starter material. a lot of posters wouldn't have touched him until the 8th round, and for me, never(he brings too little to the team for me to pick him).


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

My suggestion is that we should have an elimination poll or something in that style. The teams can be ranked by spectators and board members. Then NCAA March Madness elimination style. 

And then there could be subcategories such as best Defense, best offense, most likely to win 70 games, etc.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> My suggestion is that we should have an elimination poll or something in that style. The teams can be ranked by spectators and board members. Then NCAA March Madness elimination style.
> 
> And then there could be subcategories such as best Defense, best offense, most likely to win 70 games, etc.


i think ideally, we do the subcategories first, so people can actually think through the strengths and weaknesses of teams before voting on the best overall team.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> i think ideally, we do the subcategories first, so people can actually think through the strengths and weaknesses of teams before voting on the best overall team.


i agree with this. and i think we should just go with the categories that paulo suggested. we don't even need polls, just have everybody post their answer for each category and i'm sure someone can count it up. if we were using polls we'd be using at least 15 different polls, that's way too many. i don't think anybody would want to see 15 stickies on the general forum.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> i agree with this. and i think we should just go with the categories that paulo suggested. we don't even need polls, just have everybody post their answer for each category and i'm sure someone can count it up. if we were using polls we'd be using at least 15 different polls, that's way too many. i don't think anybody would want to see 15 stickies on the general forum.


Using the general forum would be great, for non-GM posters would be compeled to participate. The other option (as someone said) would be to use a personal forum of one of the GMs (Minstrel, Hobojoe, Rawse...) who could sustain various threads without clogging the forum.

However, i don't see how we could use only one thread for all the categories: if there were to be major discussions (like, say, kflo trying to convince he has a top-10 team...  ) that lone thread could be huge (therefore making it a bit difficult to follow)...

The best option, IMHO, would be make 3/4 threads in a personal forum. something like one for the offensive categories (such as shooting, perimeter, halfcourt and transition, etc.,), one for defense (rebounding, perimeter and frontcourt, etc.)... 
i think that, if we somewhat divided the categories in different threads, it wouldn't be so confusing...

But hey, anything's good as long as Evil One doesn't win it...


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Using the general forum would be great, for non-GM posters would be compeled to participate. The other option (as someone said) would be to use a personal forum of one of the GMs (Minstrel, Hobojoe, Rawse...) who could sustain various threads without clogging the forum.
> 
> However, i don't see how we could use only one thread for all the categories: if there were to be major discussions (like, say, kflo trying to convince he has a top-10 team...  ) that lone thread could be huge (therefore making it a bit difficult to follow)...
> 
> The best option, IMHO, would be make 3/4 threads in a personal forum. something like one for the offensive categories (such as shooting, perimeter, halfcourt and transition, etc.,), one for defense (rebounding, perimeter and frontcourt, etc.)...
> i think that, if we somewhat divided the categories in different threads, it wouldn't be so confusing...
> 
> But hey, anything's good as long as Evil One doesn't win it...


i was expecting to have to defend my team as a title contender, and now i have to convince i'm top 10. hopefully i won't be like van gogh (or nick drake) whose brilliance was discovered after his (their) death.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I didn't draft a fantasy team, though. I drafted a team I thought would play well if they were together in the NBA.


I know, I don't think anyone was going for that, but it could be another category and a lot of fun to see what we could do with our teams throughout the season. 
Maybe a keeper league, see how we do over a few season. It's all very unrealistic, but should it somehow be done, it'd be quite enjoyable.


----------



## Spriggan

Grant Hill is healthy and dominating. 

Nash, Ray and Hill as my starting 1,2,3?

I win.


----------



## Tersk

*Starting Lineup* 





































Kirk Hinrich/Tracy McGrady/Josh Howard/Stromile Swift/Lorenzen Wright

*Bench* 




































Chris Kaman/Raja Bell/Marcus Banks/Marcus Fizer/Luscious Harris

*Injured Reserve* 
















Can someone give me some feedback on my team?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> *Starting Lineup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk Hinrich/Tracy McGrady/Josh Howard/Stromile Swift/Lorenzen Wright
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Kaman/Raja Bell/Marcus Banks/Marcus Fizer/Luscious Harris
> 
> *Injured Reserve*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some feedback on my team?


Sure. No problem.

Your team sucks.
Here's why:

You PG would be very good if he wans't playing with T-Mac. Kirk won't handle the ball that much and that leaves him as a spot shooter. His defense is very suspect and will have a hard time in the defensive end.

T-Mac is great. Yeah, we all know it. Off course, weren't you the one who picked Dirk and then changed your pick? that's a no-no... :no: 

Josh Howard and Lorenzen Wright are below-average starters, and Swift has no business starting... Besides from Swift's occasional block, from 3-to-5 you have, at best, average defenders...

Raja Bell is a good sub, for it will provide tough defense, and Fizer could score some, but the rest... meh...

Not a championship contender, here, Theo... 
T-Mac alone will give you some victories, but i'm afraid you won't smell the NBA Finals so soon...


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> His defense is very suspect and will have a hard time in the defensive end.


That's a joke.


----------



## reHEATed

whats going on with this???


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> whats going on with this???


I guess no one wants to start everything on their own, so we're all waiting for Yyzlin to come back.


----------



## Hibachi!

Son of a *****...


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Does anyone feel this is starting to die? I am thinking about taking the sig off.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Does anyone feel this is starting to die? I am thinking about taking the sig off.


Yea, it's dying off. I'm about to replace my signature. Yyzlin should be back sometime soon, so let's not give up all hope.


----------



## Yyzlin

Yeah, this thing has kind of fallen apart. Haven't updated the first page in ages. The last two rounds were a definite mess. I'm still willing to go ahead with this, since all we have left is just running a few polls. 

Here are some categories

Best Offensive Team:
Best Defensive Team:
Best Overall Team:
Best Team for the Future:

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yeah, this thing has kind of fallen apart. Haven't updated the first page in ages. The last two rounds were a definite mess. I'm still willing to go ahead with this, since all we have left is just running a few polls.
> 
> Here are some categories
> 
> Best Offensive Team:
> Best Defensive Team:
> Best Overall Team:
> Best Team for the Future:
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Best Team Chemistry:
Team most likely to fall apart due to egos:
Best Fastbreaking team:
Best half-court set team:


----------



## Tersk

This is *REALLY* dead, I vote I win and we just leave it at that


----------



## Pacers Fan

I suggest PM'ing everyone in this about it's return with a link in it to this thread.


----------



## c_dog

how about "deepest team"?  yeah, my team should at least be mentioned somewhere


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

How about worst offensive team, worst defensive team and worst team overall. We could all criticize the teams.


----------



## Kaas

Best Value Pick (i.e. draft steals). Worst Value Pick (i.e. WTF were they thinking?), Best Overall GM (Combining everything: ability to contend, ability to compete in the future, chemistry--if it can be rated, defense, offense, where the person picked--e.g. wadeshaqeddie had a really good team for being the last person the pick).


----------



## bballlife

Sounds good.


----------



## Yyzlin

Allright, I'll be getting a poll together within the next week.


----------



## PauloCatarino

All Right. Since this thing is dead, anyways, I’m gonna go right ahead, post my rankings and leave it to rest.
So, there it goes:

*Team Most Favourite to Win the Title this year:*

Toss up between my team, Rawse’s and Minstrel’s.
3 golden rules to win the championship:
1- Defense;
2- Post play:
3- Clutch players.
I believe my team has good-to-great defenders from 1-to-5, wich would prove invaluable (sp?) in a championship series.
Rawse’s has a great frontcourt, where Shaq would dominate a 7 game series. wouldn’t be easy to score on his team, either.
Minstrel has playoff proven players and a good enough post duo. Stephon, Houston and Webber can all lead (in different ways). 

*Best Young Team:*

Captain Obvious’: Lebron, Jefferson and Tinsley won´t bust. Kwame an Okur could, but they could be very competent too.
7M3´s team is penalized for the uncertainty about Darko and Telfair. The same with Rebelsun’s, due to Biedrins, Luke Jackson and many others.

*Teams that easily have playoff spots guaranteed (10 choices in no particular order):*

PauloCatarino, Rawse, Minstrel, Yizlin, PacersFan, WadeShaqEddie, Speedythief, Kflo, Sackings and Spriggan.

*Best Backcourt:*

1- Kflo (Hughes, Kobe, Skip and Penny);
2- Spriggan (Nash, allen, Ollie, Pike);
3- Hobojoe (Bibby, Redd, Armstrong, Bogans).

*Best Frontcourt:*

1- Rawse (Boozer, Shaq, Ely, Jahidi white, Diop)
2- PauloCatarino (Duncan, Chandler, Howard, Mihm, Tsakalidis)
3A- Sackings (Dirk, Theo, Madsen, Nazr)
3B- Speedythief (KG, Rasho, Malone, Waltah, Dale Davis)

*Best Bench:*

1- PureScorer;
2- PauloCatarino;
3- MiamiHeat03.

*Best Offensive Team:*
1- Minstrel;
2- Whodabest23;
3- Rawse.

*Best Defensive Team:*

1- PauloCatarino;
2- Pacers Fan;
3- Yizlin;


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> *Teams that easily have playoff spots guaranteed (10 choices in no particular order):*
> 
> PauloCatarino, Rawse, Minstrel, Yizlin, *PacersFan*, WadeShaqEddie, Speedythief, Kflo, Sackings and Spriggan.
> 
> *Best Defensive Team:*
> 
> 1- PauloCatarino;
> *2- Pacers Fan;*
> 3- Yizlin;


5 stars for doing this, and it's also great that I got in the top10 and 2nd on defense.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 stars for doing this, and it's also great that I got in the top10 and 2nd on defense.


No problem.

But what about putting your own picks, my man?


----------



## Tersk

Paulo, was I close to making any list?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Paulo, was I close to making any list?


Well, overall i had your team as high as #11 and as low as #15.

I don't like your frontcourt, and i find your bench very lacking.
But a Kirk/Tracy backcourt should make things interesting. I had you as #5 in my backcourt list...


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, overall i had your team as high as #11 and as low as #15.
> 
> I don't like your frontcourt, and i find your bench very lacking.
> But a Kirk/Tracy backcourt should make things interesting. I had you as #5 in my backcourt list...


Cool, I'll do my picks later


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll do my picks later


Please do. And feel free to add any polls you'd find interesting...

Let's get this thing going!...


----------



## kflo

it would be great if y-dogg could post complete teams at the beginning of the thread. or someone else do it now. once that's done, i'll be able to comfortably put some lists together.


----------



## Tersk

I have a spreadsheet with updated teams if you want it

PM me with your email addy


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I have a spreadsheet with updated teams if you want it
> 
> PM me with your email addy


why don't u copy and paste the spreadsheet here theo?


----------



## c_dog

how can my team not make the top 10? or even top 3 of the deepest bench? ridiculous. and how about best backcourt with pierce payton arroyo and derek anderson rotation??

i think the fact i have a star in pierce, a top pg in payton(oh wait, make that TWO with arroryo off the bench), a REAL center in Z(probably what separates my team from the rest of the star stacked teams), and then some solid cast to fill the rest of the roster. kenny thomas was playing like crap earlier this season, but he's still a good player. 20 games into a season doesn't make or break a player, and he's really heat up recently. mo pete is always demonstrating what he's capable of doing with carter now gone. derek anderson is maybe the worst starting sg in the league but he's awesome to have off the bench, add darius songalia, trevor ariza, i think i have a good team.


----------



## Tersk

Because it doesnt work, if I copied the first two teams, this is what it'd look like

GM	Captain Obvious	Speedythief
C	Mehmet Okur (4)	Rasho Nesterovic (4)
PF	Kwame Brown (3)	Kevin Garnett (1)
SF	Richard Jefferson (2)	Rashard Lewis (2)
SG	LeBron James (1)	Mike Miller (5)
PG	Jamaal Tinsley (5)	Jamal Crawford (3)
6	C Jeff Foster (7)	C Dale Davis (9)
7	SF Stacey Augmon (10)	PF Karl Malone (7)
8	SF Corliss Williamson (9)	PF Walter McCarty (10)
9	SG Voshon Lenard (6)	SG Kirk Snyder (8)
10	PG Alvin Williams (8)	PG Jameer Nelson (6)
11	End of Bench	
12	C Ervin Johnson (11)	SG Wesley Person (11)
PG Tierre Brown (12)	PF Clarence Weatherspoon

times that by 15, and it's really messy


----------



## Tersk

*BEST OVERALL TEAMS* (no particular order, top 5)
Rawse: Shaq and Boozer is a deadly combination in the paint, couple that with the great play of Davis and Ginobli this team is a contender. However this team won't win, because I don't think Barbosa can handle the point just yet

Speedythief: KG makes most teams playoff caliber, but if you put him with Rasho, Lewis, Crawford, Miller, Nazr, Malone, Kirk and Nelson you have yourself a great team. Top 3 IMO. The only problem is the PG position, as Crawford is more of a combo guard

PauloCatarino: Like speedythief, but replace the teammates. They are a great defensive team with Chandler and Battier (alongside Duncan). Also like Speedythief, I worry about the PG with Terry, but he could start Brevin. A few games, they may struggle to score. 

Minstrel: Minstrel has possibly the best starting 5, it makes up for his lackluster bench. Webber is showing the league what a great player he still is and Dampier has gone back to his 8/8 performances. Bonzi has a bad attitude, but is a great player. Marbury can dish it and score, which is a good atribute

bballife: Has a great team, with BD, Rip, Tayshaun, Murphy and Blount repping the starting lineup. Possibly the second best, decent bench with Plannicic, Delfino, Jumaine Jones there. Screwed up with the Nenad pick in the 6th round

*The next 5*: 
S-Star
Captain Obvious
Spriggan
Yyzlin
PacersFan

*BEST DEFENSIVE TEAMS*
PauloCatarino
PacersFan
DaBigTicketKG21
Minstrel
Yyzlin

*BEST OFFENSIVE TEAMS*
Captain Obvious
Speedythief
Rawse
Theo!
Yao Mania
bballife

*BEST BENCH*
Speedythief
Theo!
kflo
MiamiHeat03
Yao Mania
Pure Scorer
c_dog

*BEST YOUNG TEAM*
This award goes to Captain Obvious, fairly easily aswell. Personally, I didn't like 7M3's or RebelSuns as they relied too much on everyone developing. If Rebelsun went a different road with Gasol/JJ they would of been good. The only competitor is filibusterer in a distant second

*GREATEST TRIO'S*
Captain Obvious: LeBron James, Jamaal Tinsley & Richard Jefferson
kflo: Kobe Bryant, Samuel Dalembert & Eddie Griffin
S-Star: Dirk Nowitzki, Theo Ratliff & Chauncey Billups
DaBigTicketKG21: Jermaine O'Neal, Sam Cassell & Michael Finley
Yao Mania: Jason Kidd, Jason Richardson & Antawn Jamison
Spriggan: Steve Nash, Ray Allen & Grant Hill
WadeShaqEddie: Jason Williams, Shawn Marion & Kenyon Martin

*BIGGEST STEALS* 
PauloCatarino: Brevin Knight (12th round)
kflo: Loren Woods (10th round) + Eddie Griffin (9th round)
Yao Mania: Anderson Varejo (11th round)
Pure Scorer: Bobby Simmons (12th round) + Chris Duhon (11th round)
bballife: Jumaine Jones (11th round)
hobojoe: Al Jefferson (6th round)
MiamiHeat03: Earl Watson (8th round)
texan: Beno Udrih (11th round)
filibusterer: Brian Cook (11th round)
Spriggan: Grant Hill (6th round)

*WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?* 
Rawse: Alexander Pavlovic (8th round)
Theo!: Stromile Swift (3rd round)
S-Star: Ruben Patterson (6th round)
Yao Mania: Rafael Araujo (8th round)
OG: Devean George (8th round)
DaUnbreakableKing: Mamadou N'Diaye (9th round) + Tyronne Lue (8th round)


----------



## kflo

i'll sell my team one last time (well, i'm sure i'll do it many more times)

starting 5
c - dalembert
f - nene
f - griffin
g - kobe
g - hughes

key reserves
alston
bender
penny
woods
mo. taylor

a rough start with dalembert and nene struggling with some injuries and new teammates / systems. dalembert's putting up 8 /11 / 3 blocks / 53% fg in his 5 games since retaking the starting c postion (philly's 4-1). he'll likely continue to progress, and dominate the boards and paint.

nene has just struggled and been injured, but that doesn't change the fact that he's an excellent post defender, he's a beast, he's athletic, and he can score in the post.

griffin has been great, stretching the d with his shooting, and his ability to defend. also very strong on the boards.

kobe and hughes make up the leagues toughest backcourt, with size, ballhandling and passing, and great defense and rebounding. ability to create for others. tremendous athleticism.

this team is dominant defensively, strong offensively and on the boards, and more athletic than any other team. they will d-up, attack the glass, run the floor, and have kobe to close out games. look past the early season front-court struggles, and you'll see a team that's poised to dominate. no real weakness.

alston will play significant minutes off the bench. 

bender, when back from injury, will provide more length, shooting, athleticism and instant offense.

penny's an old pro who just knows how to play the game, and is versatile.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> i'll sell my team one last time (well, i'm sure i'll do it many more times)


No one's buying, kflo. No one's buying...  



> starting 5
> c - dalembert
> f - nene
> f - griffin
> g - kobe
> g - hughes
> 
> key reserves
> alston
> bender
> penny
> woods
> mo. taylor
> 
> a rough start with dalembert and nene struggling with some injuries and new teammates / systems. dalembert's putting up 8 /11 / 3 blocks / 53% fg in his 5 games since retaking the starting c postion (philly's 4-1). he'll likely continue to progress, and dominate the boards and paint.
> 
> nene has just struggled and been injured, but that doesn't change the fact that he's an excellent post defender, he's a beast, he's athletic, and he can score in the post.
> 
> griffin has been great, stretching the d with his shooting, and his ability to defend. also very strong on the boards.
> 
> kobe and hughes make up the leagues toughest backcourt, with size, ballhandling and passing, and great defense and rebounding. ability to create for others. tremendous athleticism.
> 
> this team is dominant defensively, strong offensively and on the boards, and more athletic than any other team. they will d-up, attack the glass, run the floor, and have kobe to close out games. look past the early season front-court struggles, and you'll see a team that's poised to dominate. no real weakness.
> 
> alston will play significant minutes off the bench.
> 
> bender, when back from injury, will provide more length, shooting, athleticism and instant offense.
> 
> penny's an old pro who just knows how to play the game, and is versatile.


I see you've adjusted your starting 5, kflo... intersting.

YET, your team ain't that good. Yeah, it would easily make the playoffs, maybe even smell the Conference Finals, but ultimately fall short.

Kobe and Hughes won't play weel together, IMHO, and you are left with no real PG for 40 minutes a game.
Eddie Griffin is a headcase. One day he is playing fine (like now), the other he will go fishing or something else.
Nene kinda sucks. No offense, foul prone lazy PF.
Dalembert is good, but just don't expect solid offensive contributions from your post players.

Alston and Penny are good subs, but won't see too many minutes. 

All in all, not a bad team. But not a championship contender team.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> No one's buying, kflo. No one's buying...
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've adjusted your starting 5, kflo... intersting.
> 
> YET, your team ain't that good. Yeah, it would easily make the playoffs, maybe even smell the Conference Finals, but ultimately fall short.
> 
> Kobe and Hughes won't play weel together, IMHO, and you are left with no real PG for 40 minutes a game.
> Eddie Griffin is a headcase. One day he is playing fine (like now), the other he will go fishing or something else.
> Nene kinda sucks. No offense, foul prone lazy PF.
> Dalembert is good, but just don't expect solid offensive contributions from your post players.
> 
> Alston and Penny are good subs, but won't see too many minutes.
> 
> All in all, not a bad team. But not a championship contender team.


had to adjust starting 5 - griffin and bender have each forced my hand so far. griffin provides many of the things i was looking for bender to do, with better rebounding.

c'mon, you're counting on jason terry running the show, with shane battier, derek fisher, david wesley & brevin knight and you're talking about my backcourt?

griffin has shown nothing but positives this season. 

nene with a fresh start, will show the things that ranked him freakishly high in rosenbaums +/- system.

defense, rebounding, go-to guy, athleticism - and ready to expose your backcourt.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> But what about putting your own picks, my man?


I will later.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> had to adjust starting 5 - griffin and bender have each forced my hand so far. griffin provides many of the things i was looking for bender to do, with better rebounding.
> 
> c'mon, you're counting on jason terry running the show, with shane battier, derek fisher, david wesley & brevin knight and you're talking about my backcourt?
> 
> griffin has shown nothing but positives this season.
> 
> nene with a fresh start, will show the things that ranked him freakishly high in rosenbaums +/- system.
> 
> defense, rebounding, go-to guy, athleticism - and ready to expose your backcourt.


Between Terry, Battier, Fisher, Wesley and Knight i have severall players who were full-time starters. guys with experience, hard workers and most of all versatiles: defense, long range bombing, leadership, calming influence, you name it.

I know my backcourt isn't that good. But my strenght lies up front, so they are well capable of getting the job done.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Between Terry, Battier, Fisher, Wesley and Knight i have severall players who were full-time starters. guys with experience, hard workers and most of all versatiles: defense, long range bombing, leadership, calming influence, you name it.
> 
> I know my backcourt isn't that good. But my strenght lies up front, so they are well capable of getting the job done.


you've got a bunch of guys who have those things, but they're all relatively mediocre, at best. terry at least has some potential. duncan's currently working with a stronger backcourt in s.a.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> you've got a bunch of guys who have those things, but they're all relatively mediocre, at best. terry at least has some potential. duncan's currently working with a stronger backcourt in s.a.


Come on, kflo, your making no sense...

Terry, in the right system, can give you 20ppg-7apg (like he already did in ATL);
Battier is the designated stopper and ultimate "glue-guy": hustle and defense, a couple rebounds, a couple assists and a whole lotta charges taken;
Fisher hands won't tremble, and he is twice the shooter Hughes would only dreamed to be;
Wesley has been a starter all his career, well capable of drilling the 3 and not much of a turnover-error-making PG or SG;
Knigh is the distributer and the uptempo igniter.

I only wish i could merge all those qualities in one or two players, but i can't. Still, i'm satisfied with my backcourt, for they have primarily 3 tasks:

1- Get Duncan the ball;
2- Defend;
3- Hit the long distance shot.

They are all capable of doing so.

Let's see how many wild plays will Kobe put up from Hughes (aka The Man Who Can't Shoot)...


----------



## kflo

buncha has been's and never was'.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> buncha has been's and never was'.


Ahhh... You're no fun, kflo... Just recognize my team would wipe the floor with yours and let's call it quits...

(although i wouldn't go so far as to say i would sweep ya... Kobe is too much talented to allow it... Maybe 4-1, then...  )


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Top5 Contenders* 

1. Rawse- His defense may not be strong, but you can't argue with Shaq, Boozer, Davis, and Ginobili on offense.

2. SacKings- Awesome 3-point shooting and defense, but who plays the post?

3. DaUnbreakableKing- Good post play and 3-point shooters, should be a very fast-paced team.

4. hobojoe- An awesome 3-point shooting team, defense may be questionable, McDyess, Jefferson, Bogans, and Armstrong should all be good off the bench

5. Speedythief- Not very defensive-minded but has a nice mix of veterans, youngsters, stars , and role players

*The rest of the top10* 

6. Paulo- It seems like a great team with a great starting defensive frontcourt, and backup defensive backcourt. It also has a solid frontcourt from the backups on offense, with Mihm helping a bit on defense. What's questionable to me is having Howard, Harpring, and Terry on the same team with Tim Duncan having to get more shots than them.

7. DaBigTicketKG21- Finley and Cassel are old but should form a good backcourt, especially with Jones, House, and Delk off the bench. Their starting frontcourt is awesome of defense. O'Neal is one of the league's top shotblockers, Zo is still decent, and Hassel is also a good defender.

8. Pacers Fan- I've got to be a little selfish

9. c_dog- Good shotblocking and perimeter defense, Pierce and Peterson are a nice 2-3 combination. His bench is very deep.

10. Wadeshaqeddie- He did a nice job with the picks he had, Marion, Martin, and Williams were a very nice start, but picking Jones and Robinson were bad moves. With 3 solid options but no go-to guy, he looked for more options, who happened to be two huge ballhogs. Aaron McKie, Chucky Atkins, and Malik Rose should also be solid role players.

*Best Young Team*

Captain Obvious, no expanation needed. Some other good ones are Casual, kflo, MiamiHeat03, filibusterer, and RebelSun

*Top5 Best Defensive Teams*

1. Yyzlin
2. Pacers Fan 
3. Paulo
4. DaBigTicketKG
5. bballlife

*Top5 Offensive Teams* 

1. rawse
2. Speedythief
3. SacKings
4. Yao Mania
5. Minstrel

*Best Benches*

1. hobojoe
2. texan
3. bballlife 
4. Speedythief
5. Yao Mania

*Best Trios*

1. rawse- O'Neal, Boozer, Ginobili 
2. DaBigTicket- O'Neal, Cassel, Finley
3. Yao Mania- Kidd, Richardson, Mason or Jamison
4. Speedythief- Garnett, Lewis, Crawford 
5. Captain Obvious- Jefferson, James, Tinsley 

*Biggest Steals*

Captain Obvious- Jamaal Tinsley (5)
Paulo- Brevin Knight (12)
MiamiHeat- Earl Watson (8)
Yao Mania- Anderson Varejao (11)
Pacers Fan- James Jones (12)
KeiranHalcyon- Austin Croshere (10)
Pure Scorer- Bobby Simmons (12)
bballife-Jumaine Jones (11)
hobojoe- Al Jefferson (6)
Spriggan: Grant Hill (6)

*Worst Picks*

Theo- Stromile Swift (3)
Kflo- Bender (4)
MiamiHeat- Mike D (2)
Pure Scorer- Eddy Curry (2)
7M3- Darko (2) Darko would've been on this list if he'd been picked in the 12th round
Pacers Fan- Tony Battie (7)
texan- Steven Hunter (7)
HippieHair- Udonis Haslem (5)


----------



## kflo

*Top5 Contenders* 

kflo

captain obvious - lebron. tinsley will help push the pace. rj out on the wing. mehmet can do some things offensively. not very deep, and only decent defensively.

rawse - what can you do? he's got shaq. booz complements up front. manu's a player. after that though, it gets slim. and damon'll give him a heart attack.

yzlin - tough group of players - noone wants to play them, and their ugly brand of hoops.

dabigticketkg21 - i think zo can give him just enough to compete. what's with cassell though?



*The rest of the top10* 
paulo - just not feeling the team beyond t.d. - should be strong defensively (interior) and on the boards though. and of course, t.d. gives him a good shot.
speedy - backcourt will give problems, as will defense outside kg. kg's got some guns to work with though.
yao - man's got players - not sure they'll shoot straight enough to open things up though. nothing in the middle either, but bunch of tough players otherwise.
sprig - scored with g. hill, nash and allen rule, but up front seem to get killed.
pacer-fan - not this year, with artest out for the season. strong squad though

on the cusp - wadeshaqeddie, minstrel, sackings, bballife

*Top4 Best Defensive Teams*

1. Yyzlin
2. Pacers Fan 
3. kflo
4. paulo


*Top5 Offensive Teams* 

1. speedy
2. sprig
3. captain
4. yao
5. Minstrel


*Best Trios*

1. rawse- O'Neal, Boozer, Ginobili 
2. DaBigTicket- O'Neal, Cassel, Finley
3. Yao Mania- Kidd, Richardson, Mason or Jamison
4. Speedythief- Garnett, Lewis, Crawford 
5. Captain Obvious- Jefferson, James, Tinsley


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Speedythief: KG makes most teams playoff caliber, but if you put him with Rasho, Lewis, Crawford, Miller, Nazr, Malone, Kirk and Nelson you have yourself a great team. Top 3 IMO. The only problem is the PG position, as Crawford is more of a combo guard


Thanks for your critique. I'm happy to see that some people are considering my squad to be in the top-half of the league. With the strong opinions we all have on certain players, its probably impossible to make a team that everyone can agree on. I just picked a few key themes after selecting Garnett in the first and tried to design my team around those ideas.

I don't have Nazr Mohammed, though. I have Dale Davis as my backup centre. Not a huge difference given the minutes they'll be getting, but I just want to make sure the person who picked Nazr doesn't think his credit is going my way.


----------



## texan

i forgot who my team consisted of... anyone wanna fill me in?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i forgot who my team consisted of... anyone wanna fill me in?


C- Steven Hunter
PF- Elton Brand
SF- Tim Thomas
SG- Marquis Daniels
PG- Tony Parker

C- Elden Campbell
PF- Keon Clark
SF- Gerald Wallace
SG- Courtney Alexander
PG- Nick Van Exel

The rest is not updated


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> C- Steven Hunter
> PF- Elton Brand
> SF- Tim Thomas
> SG- Marquis Daniels
> PG- Tony Parker
> 
> C- Elden Campbell
> PF- Keon Clark
> SF- Gerald Wallace
> SG- Courtney Alexander
> PG- Nick Van Exel
> 
> The rest is not updated


Damn!!!

What a lousy team!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> *Top5 Contenders*
> 
> 1. Rawse- His defense may not be strong, but you can't argue with Shaq, Boozer, Davis, and Ginobili on offense.
> 
> 2. SacKings- Awesome 3-point shooting and defense, but who plays the post?
> 
> *3. DaUnbreakableKing- Good post play and 3-point shooters, should be a very fast-paced team.*
> 
> 4. hobojoe- An awesome 3-point shooting team, defense may be questionable, McDyess, Jefferson, Bogans, and Armstrong should all be good off the bench
> 
> 5. Speedythief- Not very defensive-minded but has a nice mix of veterans, youngsters, stars , and role players


Thank you. :greatjob:


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn!!!
> 
> What a lousy team!!!


Honestly my team sucks. Every single one of those guys, excluding maybe Steven Hunter is having sub par years for themselves. How stupid.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly my team sucks. Every single one of those guys, excluding maybe Steven Hunter is having sub par years for themselves. How stupid.


Hey! I was just kidding!

Parker and Brand are great players, and your bench is quite strong, in fact.

I just hate Tim Thomas!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> C- Steven Hunter
> PF- Elton Brand
> SF- Tim Thomas
> SG- Marquis Daniels
> PG- Tony Parker
> 
> C- Elden Campbell
> PF- Keon Clark
> SF- Gerald Wallace
> SG- Courtney Alexander
> PG- Nick Van Exel
> 
> The rest is not updated


if i had a team like that i'd want to forget as well

i wouldn't mind trading for tony parker and daniels though, if you feel like tanking.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> if i had a team like that i'd want to forget as well
> 
> i wouldn't mind trading for tony parker and daniels though, if you feel like tanking.


I don't think you should be talking. Your team sucks. BAD.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> I don't think you should be talking. Your team sucks. BAD.


I disagree. I have the best backcourt and very nice depth. My 2nd lineup of Arroyo, Anderson, Ariza, Songalia, and Ostertag can easily hang with most starting lineups.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> My 2nd lineup of Arroyo, Anderson, Ariza, Songalia, and Ostertag can easily hang with most starting lineups.


Yeah if those starting lineups score like 7 points a quarter...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah if those starting lineups score like 7 points a quarter...


Arroyo will give you 7 dimes a quarter. I think the offensive power of Arroyo, Derek Anderson, and Songalia are really underrated.


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Arroyo will give you 7 dimes a quarter. I think the offensive power of Arroyo, Derek Anderson, and Songalia are really underrated.


you can't underrate something that isn't there...

7 dimes a quarter? That mean's hed average 28/game. Please, look over the math.

Derek anderson = Offensive power? Since when?

Arroyo is hardly an offensive threat. He isn't an above average offensive player. Songalia is okay, but nothing special yet. He isn't starter material

And to say that bench can hang with most starting lineups...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> you can't underrate something that isn't there...
> 
> 7 dimes a quarter? That mean's hed average 28/game. Please, look over the math.
> 
> Derek anderson = Offensive power? Since when?
> 
> Arroyo is hardly an offensive threat. He isn't an above average offensive player. Songalia is okay, but nothing special yet. He isn't starter material
> 
> And to say that bench can hang with most starting lineups...


haha, i can't believe you took my post so seriously. but he said my lineup couldn't score 7 points a quarter, so i retaliated that arroyo can give 7 dimes a quarter. point is not arroyo can ACTUALLY give me 7 dimes a quarter, but the fact that my lineup has more offensive power than most people think. if i was being realistic i'll be happy if arroyo gives me 7 dimes the entire game(now THAT is being realistic).

Derek Anderson is not the best offensive player in the league, but he is a double digit scorer afterall, and he's been a starter for a majority of his career. I think I can definitely count on him to bring some offensive spark off the bench.

Ariza arguably should be starting over tim thomas. i think he has all the tools to develop into a starting SF as soon as the end of this season if given the minutes. Songalia has always been spectacular when he has the chance to start. Ostertag is not star but he's a decent center and is a lot better than what most other teams have to offer at that position.

That lineup can definitely stay competitive against most starting lineups. Remember this is just my bench.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> That lineup can definitely stay competitive against most starting lineups. Remember this is just my bench.


c'mon. i could just as easily say alston, hardaway, bender, taylor and woods could be competitive against most starting lineups. but it would be ridiculous. 

a lineup of arroyo, anderson, ariza, songaila and ostertag would get killed by any starting lineup. derek anderson as your primary scorer?


----------



## Yao Mania

My 3 rookies - Anderson Varejao, Rafael Araujo, and Maurice Evans - have all played well lately!! Oh wait, Nocioni's a rookie too... but he'll play well eventually.

Update on my line-up:

Starting 5:
C Brian Grant
PF Antawn Jamison
SF Desmond Mason
SG Jason Richardson
PG Jason Kidd

Bench:
PF Joe Smith
PG Maurice Williams
SF Anderson Varejao
SG Maurice Evans
SF Jason Kapono
C Rafael Araujo
SF Andrea Nocioni

Still would like a true starting C, but gotta love that depth


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> c'mon. i could just as easily say alston, hardaway, bender, taylor and woods could be competitive against most starting lineups. but it would be ridiculous.
> 
> a lineup of arroyo, anderson, ariza, songaila and ostertag would get killed by any starting lineup. derek anderson as your primary scorer?


no, paul pierce in the first lineup would be my primary scorer. but i suppose my primary scorer off the bench should be songalia. and derek anderson is nice offensive punch off the bench. oh, arroyo can score some too, lets not forget how he single-handedly made dream team look silly.

oh, as far as your bench, i like alston. i think your bench is not bad, but it's not quite there. hardaway looks about done, bender is never healthy. taylor will give you some decent minutes off the bench i suppose... but woods is unimpressive since the first 2 games. all the players in my 2nd lineups are borderline starters, but your 2nd lineup is not with the exception of alston.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> no, paul pierce in the first lineup would be my primary scorer. but i suppose my primary scorer off the bench should be songalia. and derek anderson is nice offensive punch off the bench. oh, arroyo can score some too, lets not forget how he single-handedly made dream team look silly.
> 
> oh, as far as your bench, i like alston. i think your bench is not bad, but it's not quite there. hardaway looks about done, bender is never healthy. taylor will give you some decent minutes off the bench i suppose... but woods is unimpressive since the first 2 games. all the players in my 2nd lineups are borderline starters, but your 2nd lineup is not with the exception of alston.


you're guys are "borderline starters", yet play many fewer minutes per game than my guys (with the exception of anderson).

i'm not trying to pump up my reserves relative to yours though. just pointing out that your 2nd unit wouldn't be competitive with other starting teams.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> you're guys are "borderline starters", yet play many fewer minutes per game than my guys (with the exception of anderson).
> 
> i'm not trying to pump up my reserves relative to yours though. just pointing out that your 2nd unit wouldn't be competitive with other starting teams.


robert traylor does not deserve his minutes over anderson vareujo, for one. it's silas' questionable decision making that he has that many minutes. everybody who's seen a cavs game knows how good anderson is and how undeserving traylor has been. woods is playing for the raps for christ sake who are playing bonner some heavy minutes. arujo has taken those minutes away from him though.

the only reserve who's a starter on your team is alston, but arroyo is even better. and penny is no longer better than a mediocre sg like anderson. bender.. has he even played over 10 games this season? what about last season? guy gets no pt but is somehow always injured. i hate bashing woods and traylor so i won't but they're hardly decent reserves.

minutes aside, "borderline starters" are more than just about the minutes. in the minutes they get they have produced, and guys like ariza and songalia show flashes of brilliance so often that fans like me can't wait to see them get big minutes and see how they fare against other starters in the league. i admit i wasn't being serious when i say my bench is as good as any team's starting lineup, but my point was that they are seriously under rated by posters because most of them are arguably starters in the NBA. that and i liked stirring up controversy.(7 dimes a quarter, lol and ppl actually took that seriously)


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I have the best backcourt and very nice depth. My 2nd lineup of Arroyo, Anderson, Ariza, Songalia, and Ostertag can easily hang with most starting lineups.


Come on, C_dog, we've been through this already... Your team sucks.

And your "second lineup" is full of i-will-never-start-a-ball-game players...

Come on, now... Think positive: you are bound to get a high pick in next year's draft!!!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on, C_dog, we've been through this already... Your team sucks.
> 
> And your "second lineup" is full of i-will-never-start-a-ball-game players...
> 
> Come on, now... Think positive: you are bound to get a high pick in next year's draft!!!


arroyo has proven he alone can dismantle any superstar stacked team.  lebron james, dwayne wade, amare, jefferson, AI, Marion, even your best player Duncan.. all of them teamed up still have no answer for the greatest player to ever play the game. let's all take a moment of silence to honor the greatness that is arroyo.:yes:

btw, i feel sorry for Theo. everybody was bashing him for taking Dirk over T-Mac and he eventually changed his pick, but who would have thought that Dirk would have a season such as this. tells you how little the people on this board knows. tsk tsk. T-Mac has been good to, of course, but so far Dirk has had the better season.


----------



## Spriggan

Can we officially call this dead now?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Can we officially call this dead now?


Yes.


----------



## Tersk

I'm starting to like my team

Kirk is playing great this season
TMac has been on fire as of late
Josh Howard is an All-Defensive team candidate
Stromile Swift dunked over Yao
Kaman has been impressive


----------

